# Gripe of the Day thread.



## Ingélou

The thread for having a whinge, just to relieve the feelings. 

What's today's gripe?


----------



## Ingélou

It's not very often that we invite a friend round to supper and to play music at our house, as we have done for tonight. 

And it's not often that I wake up with a sore throat. 

But guess what?

Just my luck!


----------



## Art Rock

We need a printer just a few times per year, and by then the ink has always dried up (or so it says). So we ditched the printer and do our printing off-line at a shop in walking distance. Unfortunately, we came across a couple of important sites recently that required printing on-line, without the option to export the filled in forms as pdf.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Get a laser printer, they don't have the ink problem, some are now not much dearer than an ink jet; also if you take cost per page into consideration a laser is much cheaper to run. Befgore retirement I spent some time repairing printers, we had way more Epson ink jets in for repair than all makes of laser.


----------



## Dorsetmike

See this post
Lesser known composers/works you'd like to see recorded


----------



## LezLee

Today I received yet another charity collection bag, the 4th in this last week. I probably average 8 a month. They’re mostly for clothes but some are for bric-a-brac, CDs, books etc. One of them, a children’s charity, puts a bag through once a month! This is ridiculous, how can one average household collect enough stuff to fill more than a couple of bags a year? 
I’m completely fed up with having a pile of large plastic bags I can’t dispose of, though I’m sure a lot of people will just chuck them in the bin adding to the plastic waste that’s taking over the world.
I don’t know what the answer is.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I wish people would learn how to park their cars, or else get a smaller car they can park or take the bus!

http://badparking.us/


----------



## Ingélou

We've had our house up for sale for 4 months and visitors, never abundant, have now more or less dried up as we approach the dead season - house sales down the lowest for five years nationwide, it seems. 

So on the day that we have one of these rare visits scheduled, my cold has worsened, not got better as I hoped, and we'll have to cancel. 

I don't think it's likely I'll be going to the Scottish dance tomorrow night either. 

When you're well, you never can remember how it feels to be ill - and vice versa. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And there was somebody else wanting to come round in the afternoon, while I'm still cowped out on my bed of snockliness. 

Reminds me of that saying about the buses...


----------



## david johnson

My gripe is POLITICS. It's the bane of civilization


----------



## Dorsetmike

My house took over a year (Feb2014-Mar2015) to sell and asking price was dropped from 240K to 210K.


----------



## Guest

Insurance companies that put someone whose house caught fire in another house that isn't suitable to live in without enough bedrooms for the family.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Packaging of pills; no matter which end you open it's always the one with the read this page(s) impeding access to the pills, when you've been taking the same prescription for years you don't need to read that lot every time. I have various pills that come in foil packs in boxes, for some reason two types of pill the same size come in vastly different packages, one being about twice the size of the other, why should this be? The pills themselves are different colours so little chance of getting mixed up. 

While on the subject of packaging not only pills but just about everything else; foil packs, blister packs all go to make more waste to be disposed of; a box containing 28 pills that could quite easily contain a hundred or more, or a blister pack containing a dozen screws, or 2 hinges; there is a local ironmongers that still sells nuts, bolts, screws, nails etc loose, you ask them by weight ounces or pounds.

Not only is there more waste, but transport cost must figure too, the packaging takes up space so needing more and/or larger vehicles to transport it, hence more fuel needed; the only people to really benefit are the plastic and card industry that make all the packaging, and the parasites that "design" said packaging, who also rake it in by rebranding and similar unnecessary exercises. 

There is also a certain amount of frustration at times getting the product out of its packaging


----------



## Taggart

Dorsetmike said:


> Packaging of pills; no matter which end you open it's always the one with the read this page(s) impeding access to the pills, when you've been taking the same prescription for years you don't need to read that lot every time.


I thought that until I got a rodent ulcer. The doctor told me it was a known side effect of the pills I'd been taking for over 5 years. I had the old leaflet and skin cancer / light sensitivity was about number 20 on the list of common side effects. When I checked the latest leaflet it had gone up to number 3 i.e. a *really *common side effect.

My favourite side effect that I've seen is "Risk of sudden death"


----------



## DaveM

Taggart said:


> I thought that until I got a rodent ulcer. The doctor told me it was a known side effect of the pills I'd been taking for over 5 years. I had the old leaflet and skin cancer / light sensitivity was about number 20 on the list of common side effects. When I checked the latest leaflet it had gone up to number 3 i.e. a *really *common side effect.


It's more likely that the basal cell cancer (aka rodent ulcer) was caused by sun damage going back many years, although it's conceivable that the light sensitivity from the medication was insult-on-injury making the BCC more likely to occur sooner. These are often associated with the same chronic skin damage causation as seborrheic keratosis and the precancerous actinic keratosis.

Just went through a basal cell ca treatment myself. Choices to consider were Mohs surgery (wide excision because it was fairly large), low-dose radiation or the locally applied imiquimod cream. The latter is interesting in that it fires up the immune system to create a major inflammatory reaction against only abnormal skin cells. It was my choice and I applied it 5 days on, 2 days off over 6 weeks.

It doesn't look pretty after 2-3 weeks, but I ended up with what looks like a cure with no scarring. Incidentally, if it hadn't been high on my forehead, I might have chosen the surgery. Problem is, at that location, there isn't much subcutaneous tissue and it might have required skin-grafting to repair.


----------



## Dorsetmike

One of *those* days, had to go to the supermarket, ru8nning out of a few essentials, half mile tailback on the ring road, every traffic light went red as I approached; Tesco did not have any 6 pint milk, except a couple with sell by monday, so had to get a 4 pint, out of stock of some other things I need, went to the DIY store for a couple of other things, nil stock, so brave the traffic, avoid the ring road, traffic still heavy and red lights still saw me coming. Shoulda spent the day in bed!

One thing the DIY store had that was way cheaper than Amazon, 2Kw convector heater, DIY £12, Amazon identical models but with a number of different brand names prices from £17.49 up to £28, probably all made in the same factory in China.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Does anyone know of a suitable lubricant for aluminium sliding patio doors that are reluctant to slide?


----------



## Guest

If I haven't got proper oil or polish have used Olive Oil for squeaky door hinges and it works. I just smear a little round the hinges. 

Or for your sliding doors, you can apply some tinned beeswax polish, just apply it along the runners with your fingers or cloth. I should give the frame a good wipe clean first though. I do that along the curtain rails as well when the curtains don't open or shut properly , sometimes the curtain rail needs a bit of attention. You needn't use beeswax polish if you haven't any, some Mr. Sheen should do as well . Remembering that spray cans are not good for asthmatics, can bring on an attack. 


I also use beeswax polish on wooden drawers when they get a bit stuck.


----------



## LezLee

Dorsetmike said:


> Does anyone know of a suitable lubricant for aluminium sliding patio doors that are reluctant to slide?


Ordinary soap (dry) works well for aluminium curtain rails. Could be worth a go.


----------



## LezLee

I wonder what our American friends call curtain rails? Drapes rails sounds weird!


----------



## Bulldog

LezLee said:


> I wonder what our American friends call curtain rails? Drapes rails sounds weird!


We call them curtain rods.


----------



## JeffD

Today I gripe about running out of pipe tobacco. I was planning to listen to some Schubert and have a smoke but ahhhhhh.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Automobile Gripes:

Oh why oh why do we have to have all these fancy features in cars that actually make them harder to drive. My wife has a 2008 Mazda 5 and the HVAC is very difficult to operate, as is the radio. It drives me nuts the wipers are on the right with the lever moving up and down. The lights are on the left and turn. In my S10 the wipers are on the left and turn and there is not stalk on the right. So I will be driving the Mazda and want to adjust the wipers but instead will turn off the lights. Worse is that all my driving years (about 40 years) if the dash module is lit up the lights are on. Not so in the Mazda. Many times I have driven off with no lights at night. This could be catastrophic.

As fir HVAC, for years (90s and into the 2000s) I had three dials: fan, temp, and setting. Nice and easy. Can adjust without looking. Nowadays, it is electronic and anybody's guess as to how to make basic adjustments.

Radios in cars! Ahhhhhhhggggggh! I want my old 1970s two knobs and 5 pushbutton radio back. It was so easy. Now adjusting the radio is distracting. 

What else. They can keep power windows and power locks for any two door. On a four door I'll grant that power locks are helpful so long as there is a manual override, but power windows and you park, yank the key, and then can't roll the window up.

Automatic transmissions! Ahhhhhhgggggh! Can't stand them! They never shift the way I want to except the rare case of an old school vacuum modulated 3 speed automatic. But these newfangled 5+ speed automatics are a nuissance. If I mash the pedal too much it kicks down to first and screams like a banshee when I only wanted to speed up in the same or perhaps one lower gear. Or if you mash the pedal, there is a hesitation before it takes off. Paddle shift option! Oh please! I tried it a few times and it makes no sense and is no more responsive than just leaving it in drive. What is the point in manually shifting an automatic anyway. Stuns me that the companies quit putting manual transmissions in half-ton pick-ups years ago.

Frankly, I think the EPA is ruining life for us. The fancy dancy automatic transmissions are all about meeting fleet fuel economy targets to avoid fines. Even with a manual, they generally make it hang rpms when you disengage the clutch as a rpm dump apparently spews emissions that they don't want. Oh, it goes on and on EPA is in your dishwasher and probably washer and dryer too. I bought a new dishwasher and it won't properly dry dishes because I was told EPA limits the drying cycle to save energy. If I only knew, I would have had my old one refurbished.


----------



## rodrigaj

People who are constantly checking their phones while at a concert, play or movie.

I used to complain to them, but now there are so many of them that I have given up and just stopped going.


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> Ordinary soap (dry) works well for aluminium curtain rails. Could be worth a go.


Brilliant! Thank you for that tip, LezLee. .


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> I wonder what our American friends call curtain rails? Drapes rails sounds weird!


Yes, we call them either curtain rails or tracks. .


----------



## Taggart

Fritz Kobus said:


> Automobile Gripes:
> 
> Oh why oh why do we have to have all these fancy features in cars that actually make them harder to drive. My wife has a 2008 Mazda 5 and the HVAC is very difficult to operate, as is the radio. It drives me nuts the wipers are on the right with the lever moving up and down. The lights are on the left and turn. In my S10 the wipers are on the left and turn and there is not stalk on the right. So I will be driving the Mazda and want to adjust the wipers but instead will turn off the lights. Worse is that all my driving years (about 40 years) if the dash module is lit up the lights are on. Not so in the Mazda. Many times I have driven off with no lights at night. This could be catastrophic.
> 
> As fir HVAC, for years (90s and into the 2000s) I had three dials: fan, temp, and setting. Nice and easy. Can adjust without looking. Nowadays, it is electronic and anybody's guess as to how to make basic adjustments.
> 
> Radios in cars! Ahhhhhhhggggggh! I want my old 1970s two knobs and 5 pushbutton radio back. It was so easy. Now adjusting the radio is distracting.
> 
> What else. They can keep power windows and power locks for any two door. On a four door I'll grant that power locks are helpful so long as there is a manual override, but power windows and you park, yank the key, and then can't roll the window up.
> 
> Automatic transmissions! Ahhhhhhgggggh! Can't stand them! They never shift the way I want to except the rare case of an old school vacuum modulated 3 speed automatic. But these newfangled 5+ speed automatics are a nuissance. If I mash the pedal too much it kicks down to first and screams like a banshee when I only wanted to speed up in the same or perhaps one lower gear. Or if you mash the pedal, there is a hesitation before it takes off. Paddle shift option! Oh please! I tried it a few times and it makes no sense and is no more responsive than just leaving it in drive. What is the point in manually shifting an automatic anyway. Stuns me that the companies quit putting manual transmissions in half-ton pick-ups years ago.
> 
> Frankly, I think the EPA is ruining life for us. The fancy dancy automatic transmissions are all about meeting fleet fuel economy targets to avoid fines. Even with a manual, they generally make it hang rpms when you disengage the clutch as a rpm dump apparently spews emissions that they don't want. Oh, it goes on and on EPA is in your dishwasher and probably washer and dryer too. I bought a new dishwasher and it won't properly dry dishes because I was told EPA limits the drying cycle to save energy. If I only knew, I would have had my old one refurbished.


I definitely sympathise. Luckily here in the UK a stick shift is common and most people expect "four on the floor" (actually usually 5 these days).

We've just got a new car  Almost everything is done on a touch screen - there are a couple of buttons to demist the front and rear screens after that it's all menus - yuk. OK there are some buttons on the steering wheel but that's just as bad and only for the audio.

When I started driving, you could (almost) get in beside the engine to work on it, Now - it's just a computer on wheels. Our first car had a regular problem with its distributor - the rotor arm kept failing. We found somebody had "fixed" one of the connectors with a paper clip which gave intermittent sparking. Nowadays I wouldn't even know where to look for the spark plug controls and as for the plugs themselves they're buried way inside and you can see them. All good fun for garages.


----------



## LezLee

Only a mini-gripe and it’s probably just me but the updated time of GMT+2 is really annoying and surely wrong? When our clocks ‘went back’ one hour, how can the site time be +2? When I vote in the games and the previous post says ‘yesterday’ it’s sometimes actually ‘today’ where I am and I have to work out whether or not I can vote!


----------



## Dorsetmike

You need to change the settings in your profile, (it's fairly well buried) )I had the same problem.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Those stupid little screens carried by postmen, couriers etc, can anybody actually make recognisable signatures thereon?

My suggestion would be to use the same or similar technology to contactless cards, bus passes etc, swipe by a reader instead of fiddling with a stylus on the screens that seem far too sensitive.


----------



## LezLee

Dorsetmike said:


> You need to change the settings in your profile, (it's fairly well buried) )I had the same problem.


 Ah, thank you! I'm a happy bunny. :tiphat:


----------



## LezLee

Dorsetmike said:


> Those stupid little screens carried by postmen, couriers etc, can anybody actually make recognisable signatures thereon?
> 
> My suggestion would be to use the same or similar technology to contactless cards, bus passes etc, swipe by a reader instead of fiddling with a stylus on the screens that seem far too sensitive.


A lot of them have now ditched the stylus and you use your fingertip which occasionally looks like a signature. They've also started asking for your first name. Of course all this goes by the board when they leave stuff in a 'safe place' such as the recycling bin.....


----------



## Ingélou

LezLee said:


> A lot of them have now ditched the stylus and you use your fingertip which occasionally looks like a signature. They've also started asking for your first name. Of course all this goes by the board when they leave stuff in a 'safe place' such as the recycling bin.....


Sometimes they come to the door and ring the bell but when you get there, the box lies on the doorstep and you can hear them starting up the van. 
Presumably they forge the signature & their effort is as legible as yours would be.


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> Only a mini-gripe and it's probably just me but the updated time of GMT+2 is really annoying and surely wrong? When our clocks 'went back' one hour, how can the site time be +2? When I vote in the games and the previous post says 'yesterday' it's sometimes actually 'today' where I am and I have to work out whether or not I can vote!


Ah yes. Here we are in the 21st Century and we are still doing this silly game of jumping the clocks back and fourth. It annoys me to no end having to reset all the clocks which gets done infrequently enough that I usually have to look up the instructions as each car seems to have a different procedure for that. I did not mind the extra hour of sleep this am though.


----------



## LezLee

I only change the clocks I can reach without a ladder. The rest I change when the batteries die. I live on my own so it doesn’t really matter.


----------



## Ingélou

I have to admit, I like the clocks changing. I remember the experiment when the clocks didn't go back, and I absolutely hated the dark mornings. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-20082176/remembering-when-the-clocks-didn-t-go-back
They made me feel ill and depressed.

I like having the extra hour in the autumn, and I like it staying lighter later in the summer.

The gripe I have is when Londoners and the Southern English talk about abolishing the changes as if it was only common sense, forgetting or disregarding how horrible it was for the Scots and Northern English.


----------



## Dan Ante

Any criticism on TC of some modern classical no matter how mild results in an infringement and being called a Troll, just how precious can you get?


----------



## Dorsetmike

LezLee said:


> I only change the clocks I can reach without a ladder. The rest I change when the batteries die. I live on my own so it doesn't really matter.


Don't have any clocks high up, 2 mantel clocks one set GMT the other BST so there's always one right; anyway I spend nearly all day at the computer and have day/date/time on the task bar. I wear a watch and have radio alarm in the bedroom, so only two things to change. I also live alone, or as alone as one can be in a block of 65 retirement flats.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Seems like it's my gripes day.
Can't stand the woman next door though, motor mouth, can't stop talking about Lewis Hamilton and travels the world to F1 races, also raves about soccer - a Liverpool supporter - plus she's continually moving, either swinging legs or arms about even when sitting; mind you she is 20 years younger.

I can remember when racing, football, cricket, darts, snooker etc were games, not media events with everything dumbed down to try and hold the limited attention span of couch potatoes.


----------



## Bulldog

Dorsetmike said:


> Don't have any clocks high up, 2 mantel clocks one set GMT the other BST so there's always one right; anyway I spend nearly all day at the computer and have day/date/time on the task bar. I wear a watch and have radio alarm in the bedroom, so only two things to change. I also live alone, or as alone as one can be in a block of 65 retirement flats.


I had to change the time back this morning on quite a few devices: oven, micro-wave, two thermostats, coffee maker, and 6 stand-alone clocks. I am the expert of current time now.


----------



## DaveM

Since the subject at the moment is time and clocks, here is my favorite song featuring a clock:


----------



## Dan Ante

I have a G Shock wristwatch and can never remember how to reset the ruddy thing, the user manual that comes with it has print so small I can’t read it so I have d/l a manual and have to sit at the PC to reset, technology bah humbug mutter mutter…..


----------



## Larkenfield

Dan Ante said:


> I have a G Shock wristwatch and can never remember how to reset the ruddy thing, the user manual that comes with it has print so small I can't read it so I have d/l a manual and have to sit at the PC to reset, technology bah humbug mutter mutter…..


Dan, here are the online G Shock instructions in larger type that you can print out:
https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5413_en/BONDSYmepfbroz.html


----------



## Dan Ante

Larkenfield said:


> Dan, here are the online G Shock instructions in larger type that you can print out:
> https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5413_en/BONDSYmepfbroz.html


Thanks very much Larky


----------



## Ingélou

We've taken our house off the market for the winter. It's nice not to have to worry about living tidily but it does feel a bit dampening, having the hope taken away.


----------



## Triplets

Taggart said:


> I thought that until I got a rodent ulcer. The doctor told me it was a known side effect of the pills I'd been taking for over 5 years. I had the old leaflet and skin cancer / light sensitivity was about number 20 on the list of common side effects. When I checked the latest leaflet it had gone up to number 3 i.e. a *really *common side effect.
> 
> My favourite side effect that I've seen is "Risk of sudden death"


I am waiting for the product warning about a slow, agonizing death


----------



## Ingélou

Triplets said:


> I am waiting for the product warning about a slow, agonizing death


Possibly too run-of-the-mill to mention.


----------



## DaveM

In the U.S., they allow the advertising of prescription drugs on television, albeit ridiculous, but the companies are supposed to warn of potential side effects during a good part of the commercial. So you watch as people are smiling, doing all sorts of fun things to distract you while you are being told, _'Cureitall can cause stomach upset, rashes, activation of previous tuberculosis, ringing in the ears, in some cases deafness, anxiety, possible psychosis, failure of any or all organs without notice. So ask your doctor if Cureitall is right for you.'_


----------



## LezLee

That’s really weird. Does the patient have a choice then?


----------



## DaveM

LezLee said:


> That's really weird. Does the patient have a choice then?


Overall, yes of course, but it creates a situation where patients go into the doctor's office asking for a drug they saw on TV. Doctors still try to do the right thing, but it creates the wrong dynamic.


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> That's really weird. Does the patient have a choice then?


When it comes to cancer, your choice it to be cut, poisoned and/or burned, or go out of the country for real cancer care that was banned in the USA because it cuts into profits of the big companies involved in cut, poison, burn. Remember, it's all about the dollar. Our well being is secondary to that.


----------



## DaveM

Fritz Kobus said:


> When it comes to cancer, your choice it to be cut, poisoned and/or burned, or go out of the country for real cancer care that was banned in the USA because it cuts into profits of the big companies involved in cut, poison, burn. Remember, it's all about the dollar. Our well being is secondary to that.


That's a rather bizarre claim. What particular cancer would this apply to?


----------



## Ingélou

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-the-hidden-business-of-cancer-134005773.html

At the heart of the film seems to be the conflict of parents wanting to choose a different treatment for their child and the medical authorities trying to make them use chemotherapy - is that right, @ Fritz Kobus? :tiphat:

These sort of legal and medical dilemmas do crop up in the UK too, from time to time.


----------



## DaveM

Ingélou said:


> https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-the-hidden-business-of-cancer-134005773.html
> 
> At the heart of the film seems to be the conflict of parents wanting to choose a different treatment for their child and the medical authorities trying to make them use chemotherapy - is that right, @ Fritz Kobus? :tiphat:
> 
> These sort of legal and medical dilemmas do crop up in the UK too, from time to time.


It goes well beyond that in that there are characters out there who make wild claims about naturopathy for cancer treatment not just as an adjunct to proven medical methods, but as the sole treatment. For instance, there is a woman who claims to bring those with breast cancer into remission and keep it there with natural methods only.

So, a woman presents with early breast cancer. If she has surgery (eg. lumpectomy or limited mastectomy depending on the situation) and possibly followup radiation, the cure rate is extremely high these days. But what if she falls into the hands of someone like the above woman: precious time might be lost with dire results. If a sizable number of women were being cured with naturopathy alone and there were studies to prove it, given the social media we have, the word would get out very quickly. As it is, what you get are anecdotes and conspiracy theory.


----------



## Ingélou

I looked for the link that I posted just to see what it was about, but I haven't watched the film. 
Mea culpa. 

To respond to your points - which seem to be general ones - I have read of cases where people have been persuaded to forgo conventional medical treatment but instead undertake non-orthodox means, and they have died. I am certainly not in favour of that. 

My dear husband Taggart might not have survived without dialysis and plasma exchange when he fell ill in 2002. 

I was attempting to defuse potential controversy on this thread, which I hoped would be basically lighthearted - I really hate conflict, having been too much acquainted with it in my childhood.

But I see now that it would have been wiser to desist. 

I shall desist now. :tiphat: 

Thank you to everybody who has posted so far. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-the-hidden-business-of-cancer-134005773.html
> 
> At the heart of the film seems to be the conflict of parents wanting to choose a different treatment for their child and the medical authorities trying to make them use chemotherapy - is that right, @ Fritz Kobus? :tiphat:
> 
> These sort of legal and medical dilemmas do crop up in the UK too, from time to time.


That is a big part of it. Anyway, I don't want to make your thread go off track and get closed down so if DaveM wants to continue the discussion, we should take it elsewhere.


----------



## Ingélou

Today's Gripe:

We'll be going away to a music course later in the month - Playing Music for Dancing - and had ordered a music book that will be used on the course, so we can practise beforehand, me on fiddle & Tag on concertina.

The good news - the book arrived and we saw it had more than a few tunes that we already know.

The bad news - not many of those had been picked out by the course leader, and where she had picked out tunes we knew, they turned out to be in a different key, with disquieting variations.

How very irritating!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Gripes, I've had a few, but then again, this one deserves a mention.

When somebody posts an amusing gif on-line, of a kitten chasing its own tail or a squid doing crochet, why oh why do they find it necessary to add a 'music' track? I am quite capable of appreciating a moving image without some syncopated auditory blancmange spoiling the moment.

And don't get me started on tv perfume adverts...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Background music in stores is usually junk pop music. Why must they infiltrate the store or doctor office etc. with this garbage? At Olive Garden they play jazzy stuff such as Frank Sinatra and Tony Bennett, so it seems to me, but often shabby covers. Yesterday at dinner I heard Van Morrison's Moondance as a jazzy cover and it just didn't sound right to me. But hey, I'll take that stuff to the junk pop anytime. However, there is soooooooo much good classical that could be played that should not offend anyone, so why not?


----------



## LezLee

Here we have an organisation called *Pipedown*

From Wiki:

'The Pipedown Campaign for Freedom from Piped Music is a UK-based environmental campaign founded in 1992 by the author and environmentalist Nigel Rodgers. It has links with the sister group in Germany and other countries.

Pipedown Founded 1992. Focus - Noise Pollution. www.pipedown.org.uk
The campaign fights background music in public places such as hospitals, libraries, swimming pools, pubs, shops and restaurants. Its literature describes unwanted piped music, also often called elevator music, 'muzak' or canned music, as any music piped without pause through a room or building where people have gone for reasons other than to listen to it. It emphasises that it does not distinguish between different types of music, saying that all music is debased by being used as a marketing tool or acoustic wallpaper.

Pipedown's literature accepts that music when freely chosen is one of life's greatest pleasures. But it maintains that music when forced on people can too easily become the exact opposite. In support of this view, Pipedown makes the following additional points:

More people have been shown to dislike inescapable piped music than like it.
Some people find it the 'most irritating thing in modern life'.
86% of people with hearing problems, about 16% of the population, hate piped background music.
Like other noise pollution, constant piped music can be a health hazard. It can depress the immune system while raising blood pressure and levels of stress hormones such as cortisol, increasing the risks of strokes or heart attacks.
Recent research has highlighted the special problems facing older people who have presbycusis. Presbycusis results in unwanted background noises such as piped music drowning out welcome foreground noise such as conversation.'

More info on Wiki.

Patrons include Stephen Fry, Julian Lloyd Webber, Alfred Brendel, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Dan Ante

LezLee said:


> Here we have an organisation called *Pipedown*
> 
> From Wiki:
> 
> 'The Pipedown Campaign for Freedom from Piped Music is a UK-based environmental campaign founded in 1992 by the author and environmentalist Nigel Rodgers. It has links with the sister group in Germany and other countries.
> 
> Pipedown Founded 1992. Focus - Noise Pollution. www.pipedown.org.uk
> The campaign fights background music in public places such as hospitals, libraries, swimming pools, pubs, shops and restaurants. Its literature describes unwanted piped music, also often called elevator music, 'muzak' or canned music, as any music piped without pause through a room or building where people have gone for reasons other than to listen to it. It emphasises that it does not distinguish between different types of music, saying that all music is debased by being used as a marketing tool or acoustic wallpaper.
> 
> Pipedown's literature accepts that music when freely chosen is one of life's greatest pleasures. But it maintains that music when forced on people can too easily become the exact opposite. In support of this view, Pipedown makes the following additional points:
> 
> More people have been shown to dislike inescapable piped music than like it.
> Some people find it the 'most irritating thing in modern life'.
> 86% of people with hearing problems, about 16% of the population, hate piped background music.
> Like other noise pollution, constant piped music can be a health hazard. It can depress the immune system while raising blood pressure and levels of stress hormones such as cortisol, increasing the risks of strokes or heart attacks.
> Recent research has highlighted the special problems facing older people who have presbycusis. Presbycusis results in unwanted background noises such as piped music drowning out welcome foreground noise such as conversation.'
> 
> More info on Wiki.
> 
> Patrons include Stephen Fry, Julian Lloyd Webber, Alfred Brendel, Sir Simon Rattle


Oh how I agree with that article, it is everywhere. Hate it


----------



## Bulldog

Fortunately, I never hear any gospel music at stores or offices - that would drive me up the wall.


----------



## Merl

Projectors that don't work. Had two knackered ones in my classroom in 6 months. Did a weeks planning with lots of stuff planned for the whiteboard but we can't watch it. Had to rejig and change 80% of my lessons this week. To add insult to injury the bloody photocopier died this morning. None of the other 3 photocopiers in school can print A3. Guess what size all the work I needed for today was?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> Fortunately, I never hear any gospel music at stores or offices - that would drive me up the wall.


You might if you were to venture into a Christian bookstore. 

I don't mind some gospel music and I particularly like Bob Dylans gospel music, but I don't want to hear CCM (Christian contemporary music), which is basically a sanitized clone of general junk pop music. Same beat , same noise.


----------



## Bulldog

Fritz Kobus said:


> You might if you were to venture into a Christian bookstore.


That will never happen.:devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> That will never happen.:devil:


What if I shove you in the door as a joke? :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

Fritz Kobus said:


> What if I shove you in the door as a joke? :lol:


And I was thinking of inviting you to Albuquerque to attend the local atheists monthly meeting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> And I was thinking of inviting you to Albuquerque to attend the local atheists monthly meeting.


At leas the weather ought to be warm. It is snowing here.


----------



## Bulldog

Fritz Kobus said:


> At leas the weather ought to be warm. It is snowing here.


A couple of years ago, we had some roof repairs. It took 2 months before there was any rain to test the repairs. Anyone in Albuquerque seen wearing a raincoat is immediately taken to a mental health clinic.


----------



## Room2201974

Here's my gripe of the day. After studying the world's religions I still haven't found the one who has an almighty who can coin legal tender. That does appear to be a limitation of powers..........


----------



## Ingélou

Never Eat Cake - Eat Salmon Sandwiches, And Remain Young. 
(This is a mnemonic that one of my pupils told me for remembering how to spell 'necessary' - she said 'sardine sandwiches', actually, but same difference.)

Well, we did have salmon sandwiches for tea tonight, and they were *delicious*. 
But every ten minutes thereafter we've been visiting the sink to wash our hands with special liquid soap - yet still the 'seaside redolence' remains!


----------



## Luchesi

Bulldog said:


> And I was thinking of inviting you to Albuquerque to attend the local atheists monthly meeting.


What do atheists believe in? Is that what you're seeking in your meetings?

Or is it the support of like-minds, because you don't feel confident about your thoughts?


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> Never Eat Cake - Eat Salmon Sandwiches, And Remain Young.
> (This is a mnemonic that one of my pupils told me for remembering how to spell 'necessary' - she said 'sardine sandwiches', actually, but same difference.)
> 
> Well, we did have salmon sandwiches for tea tonight, and they were *delicious*.
> But every ten minutes thereafter we've been visiting the sink to wash our hands with special liquid soap - yet still the 'seaside redolence' remains!


The one thing I like about tinned Salmon is that it does not taste of fish I love Salmon sandwiches also smoked Salmon and the occasional smoked Eel.


----------



## LezLee

Ingélou said:


> Never Eat Cake - Eat Salmon Sandwiches, And Remain Young.
> (This is a mnemonic that one of my pupils told me for remembering how to spell 'necessary' - she said 'sardine sandwiches', actually, but same difference.)
> 
> Well, we did have salmon sandwiches for tea tonight, and they were *delicious*.
> But every ten minutes thereafter we've been visiting the sink to wash our hands with special liquid soap - yet still the 'seaside redolence' remains!


Try lemon juice. I'm allergic to salmon so haven't tried this, but it works for other fish.


----------



## Bulldog

Luchesi said:


> What do atheists believe in? Is that what you're seeking in your meetings?
> 
> Or is it the support of like-minds, because you don't feel confident about your thoughts?


It was only a joke. Your sense of humor needs some fine-tuning.


----------



## DaveM

Gripe of the day. Our cleaning lady just left and I now have to fix our house again. We’ve had her for 20 years, but we only have her come once a month now. She does an excellent job overall, but she swings our vacuum around like a battering ram shattering the white stucco that’s near the floor.

I have a number of chess sets and God Bless Her, she send the pieces flying when she dusts. Several years ago, she knocked a heavy glass vase onto our glass 4-burner cooking top shattering it. Had to special order a new one to the tune of several hundred dollars. She is very financially limited so it wasn’t realistic to have her replace it. We tolerate it because she’s a special person -she put a daughter through college even though she still collects redeemable bottles that we save for her.


----------



## Luchesi

Bulldog said:


> It was only a joke. Your sense of humor needs some fine-tuning.


Oh... I was curious about what a meeting-going atheist would answer..


----------



## LezLee

DaveM said:


> Gripe of the day. Our cleaning lady just left and I now have to fix our house again. We've had her for 20 years, but we only have her come once a month now. She does an excellent job overall, but she swings our vacuum around like a battering ram shattering the white stucco that's near the floor.
> 
> I have a number of chess sets and God Bless Her, she send the pieces flying when she dusts. Several years ago, she knocked a heavy glass vase onto our glass 4-burner cooking top shattering it. Had to special order a new one to the tune of several hundred dollars. She is very financially limited so it wasn't realistic to have her replace it. We tolerate it because she's a special person -she put a daughter through college even though she still collects redeemable bottles that we save for her.


Don't you have house contents insurance? Everything I have is covered 'new for old, like for like' for loss or accidental damage.


----------



## DaveM

LezLee said:


> Don't you have house contents insurance? Everything I have is covered 'new for old, like for like' for loss or accidental damage.


Yes, but none of this would be over the deductible so I haven't bothered. Plus I'm a pretty good handyman.


----------



## Guest

News anchors who do not use verbs. "Today, the CIA investigating the cause of the explosion." Grr...


----------



## SixFootScowl

It irks me every time the news radio reports someone died of an apparent heart attack. Nobody dies of an apparent heart attack.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Today's Gripe:

Much as I admire the work of historical novelists Hilary Mantel, I really have had enough of the Historic Present tense. 
You know the sort of thing: "It is 1485, and Henry Tudor is about to make his move...". It's just about OK in a novel such as _Wolf Hall_, because it moves the action along. But when it is used in an historical documentary in a usually vain attempt to give a spurious veneer of drama to centuries-old events, it just irritates. 
"It is Thursday, and I am watching a TV documentary about the signing of the Armistice...". No it isn't. It is Saturday and I am still cross about it.


----------



## Ingélou

Pat Fairlea said:


> Today's Gripe:
> 
> Much as I admire the work of historical novelists Hilary Mantel, I really have had enough of the Historic Present tense.
> You know the sort of thing: "It is 1485, and Henry Tudor is about to make his move...". It's just about OK in a novel such as _Wolf Hall_, because it moves the action along. But when it is used in an historical documentary in a usually vain attempt to give a spurious veneer of drama to centuries-old events, it just irritates.
> "It is Thursday, and I am watching a TV documentary about the signing of the Armistice...". No it isn't. It is Saturday and I am still cross about it.


Absolutely! :tiphat:
(It is Saturday & I'm still chortling at your witty post two minutes later, and thinking of calling Taggart in.... oops, sorry!)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Just had some "rice pudding" out of a tin, I do wish there was some way to get an authentic skin in the tin with it.


----------



## LezLee

Dorsetmike said:


> Just had some "rice pudding" out of a tin, I do wish there was some way to get an authentic skin in the tin with it.


Try sticking it under the grill?


----------



## Ingélou

A lot of my friends hated rice pudding, and the ones who liked it didn't like the skin. 
You have a connoisseur's taste, sir! :lol:


----------



## LezLee

We used to fight over the skin in our family!


----------



## Dorsetmike

My mother used to sprinkle grated nutmeg over it before putting it in the oven.


----------



## Dorsetmike

At the moment I have 2 cars, a 2007 Mazda 2 and a 1966 Ford Anglia estate, I bought the Anglia in August mainly because as a "Historic vehicle" it is exempt from road tax and insurance through the owners club is about a third of what I pay for the Mazda plus I could go to Classic car shows as an exhibitor; however I find that I can not drive the Anglia in what I consider a safe driving position as it is somewhat cramped for my 6' plus which at my age doesn't bend that easy. So I decided to sell the Anglia and keep the Mazda. 
I have been trying to sell for about 2 months, hoping for a private sale, but some kind neighbour has complained to the letting agency that I am taking 2 spaces on the car park so I have been given 10 days to remove one of trhe cars. one suggestion was that I park the Mazda in the next street which would mean walking over 200 yards each way which again due to age I can not manage, especially with a weeks shopping (breathing problems - aftermath of my smoking days) plus my insurance would go up if I were to keep it on the street. So I now have to sell to a dealer,the best offer I've had so far is nearly £2,500 below what I have spent; this is not a happy bunny! 
I could see the point a bit better if the car park was anywhere near full instead of just over half, they whine "What if everybody had 2 cars", it's not as though I intend keeping both, another whine was "but he only uses a car once a week"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> At the moment I have 2 cars, a 2007 Mazda 2 and a 1966 Ford Anglia estate, I bought the Anglia in August mainly because as a "Historic vehicle" it is exempt from road tax and insurance through the owners club is about a third of what I pay for the Mazda plus I could go to Classic car shows as an exhibitor; however I find that I can not drive the Anglia in what I consider a safe driving position as it is somewhat cramped for my 6' plus which at my age doesn't bend that easy. So I decided to sell the Anglia and keep the Mazda.
> I have been trying to sell for about 2 months, hoping for a private sale, but some kind neighbour has complained to the letting agency that I am taking 2 spaces on the car park so I have been given 10 days to remove one of trhe cars. one suggestion was that I park the Mazda in the next street which would mean walking over 200 yards each way which again due to age I can not manage, especially with a weeks shopping (breathing problems - aftermath of my smoking days) plus my insurance would go up if I were to keep it on the street. So I now have to sell to a dealer,the best offer I've had so far is nearly £2,500 below what I have spent; this is not a happy bunny!
> I could see the point a bit better if the car park was anywhere near full instead of just over half, they whine "What if everybody had 2 cars", it's not as though I intend keeping both, another whine was "but he only uses a car once a week"


Pesty neighbors are a pain!


----------



## DaveM

Somebody’s been parking their Mazda and Anglia in our car park where only one car per person is allowed. ))


----------



## SixFootScowl

DaveM said:


> Somebody's been parking their Mazda and Angelia in our car park where only one car per person is allowed. ))


What shameless disregard! Turn them in! That'll teach 'em! :lol:


----------



## LezLee

Could you put it up for auction? I don’t know anything about these things but my friend sold her car very quickly for a reasonable price.


----------



## Dan Ante

DaveM said:


> Somebody's been parking their Mazda and Anglia in our car park where only one car per person is allowed. ))


Yeh, I can't stand that sort of thing just throwing their wealth in your face, it should be banned :clap:


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> At the moment I have 2 cars, a 2007 Mazda 2 and a 1966 Ford Anglia estate, I bought the Anglia in August mainly because as a "Historic vehicle" it is exempt from road tax and insurance through the owners club is about a third of what I pay for the Mazda plus I could go to Classic car shows as an exhibitor; however I find that I can not drive the Anglia in what I consider a safe driving position as it is somewhat cramped for my 6' plus which at my age doesn't bend that easy. So I decided to sell the Anglia and keep the Mazda.
> I have been trying to sell for about 2 months, hoping for a private sale, but some kind neighbour has complained to the letting agency that I am taking 2 spaces on the car park so I have been given 10 days to remove one of trhe cars. one suggestion was that I park the Mazda in the next street which would mean walking over 200 yards each way which again due to age I can not manage, especially with a weeks shopping (breathing problems - aftermath of my smoking days) plus my insurance would go up if I were to keep it on the street. So I now have to sell to a dealer,the best offer I've had so far is nearly £2,500 below what I have spent; this is not a happy bunny!
> I could see the point a bit better if the car park was anywhere near full instead of just over half, they whine "What if everybody had 2 cars", it's not as though I intend keeping both, another whine was "but he only uses a car once a week"


Oh that's a shame - not just the problem of selling your car, but the neighbour's complaint, too. What a pity they couldn't have talked to you first and then waited a few weeks.


----------



## Ingélou

The bad news - I woke early and couldn't get back off to sleep. 

The good news - I should be able to get started earlier on my practice, going out to the library etc. 

The bad news - I wasted all the extra time on a certain classical music forum.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Why are the perforations on lavatory paper where they are? I mean, does anyone really ever tear off just the one piece?


----------



## LezLee

elgars ghost said:


> Why are the perforations on lavatory paper where they are? I mean, does anyone really ever tear off just the one piece?


Perhaps they do if they've forgotten to buy any and are down to the last 3 or 4. :lol:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Further to that are 2 ply rolls a false economy, surely one needs more layers of 2 ply sheets than would be necessary with 3 or 4 ply.


----------



## LezLee

Dorsetmike said:


> Further to that are 2 ply rolls a false economy, surely one needs more layers of 2 ply sheets than would be necessary with 3 or 4 ply.


Depends on the thickness of the ply and the, ahem, personal habits of the user


----------



## CnC Bartok

elgars ghost said:


> Why are the perforations on lavatory paper where they are? I mean, does anyone really ever tear off just the one piece?


If people do use just one sheet, would you shake hands with them? :devil:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Robert Pickett said:


> If people do use just one sheet, would you shake hands with them? :devil:


Exactly what I meant.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh dear - I don't think I want to go there...


----------



## Bulldog

elgars ghost said:


> Why are the perforations on lavatory paper where they are? I mean, does anyone really ever tear off just the one piece?


I do. I tend to get some build-up of stuff in the corner of my eyes. One piece is all I need to take care of the problem.


----------



## Merl

My cat, Gibson. She was whining and meowing for 5 minutes, this morning, to go out. I let her out and 2 minutes later she was at the back door, whining and carrying on and moaning to get back in. 3 minutes later she was crying to go out again so Mrs Merl let her out. She came back in 5 minutes later and then just before I went out she started to cry and meow loudly to go out again. In the end I chased her away from the door. Bloody cats! 

Ps. As I write she's crying and scratching the door to go out. Just chucked her out.


----------



## CnC Bartok

As the "owner" (sic) of a cat myself, this sort of behaviour is NOTHING!!!! 

How's about being woken at 3.30 most mornings, because the darling creature has found a mouse to bring in and play with? The outpouring of selfless love for her loses its context at times.......


----------



## LezLee

I haven’t got a cat but one of the three from over the road regularly dumps dead but luckily undamaged, shrews at my back door. I’ve never seen a live shrew.


----------



## LezLee

Dorsetmike said:


> Exactly what I meant.


I naively thought people washed their hands.


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> My cat, Gibson. She was whining and meowing for 5 minutes, this morning, to go out. I let her out and 2 minutes later she was at the back door, whining and carrying on and moaning to get back in. 3 minutes later she was crying to go out again so Mrs Merl let her out. She came back in 5 minutes later and then just before I went out she started to cry and meow loudly to go out again. In the end I chased her away from the door. Bloody cats!
> 
> Ps. As I write she's crying and scratching the door to go out. Just chucked her out.


You need to accept one of the Basic Laws of the Universe:
*Cats are always on the wrong side of any door. 
*


----------



## LezLee

The first time I stayed overnight with my new Glasgow friend from the Amazon forums, we‘d been to see the wonderful Rufus Wainwright and we sat down with a nice bottle of red and played his new CD. Soon after midnight there was a loud knocking at the front door. I was very alarmed and thought we’d upset the neighbours with our riotous behaviour. My friend laughed and said ‘It’s only Harry Potter, I’ll let him in” which alarmed me even more. Turned out, HP was a neighbourhood cat who could stand on his hind legs and rattle the big metal doorknocker. He had a regular round of at least 3 houses where he would get fed and stay the night. It was not known if he actually belonged to any of them.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Suggest to your friend that they reposition the door knocker much higher.


----------



## LezLee

Dorsetmike said:


> Suggest to your friend that they reposition the door knocker much higher.


Not possible, it's a proper Victorian metal letterbox/knocker ('rescued' from a skip) with a stained glass panel immediately above.
He's a nice cat actually, though he did try to crawl under the bathroom door when I was erm, you know.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I hate ads by an increasing number of advertisers on radio etc that give as their contact something like "text xyz to 123435" assuming that everybody has a mobile phone or tablet, very few of them also quote a website, as for those that quote farcebook as contact they will never hear from me. 

Luddites of the world unite!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merl

Robert Pickett said:


> As the "owner" (sic) of a cat myself, this sort of behaviour is NOTHING!!!!
> 
> How's about being woken at 3.30 most mornings, because the darling creature has found a mouse to bring in and play with? The outpouring of selfless love for her loses its context at times.......


Bloody Aria (small cat) woke me up at 5.30 after unleashing a monster turd that smelled terrible followed by 20 minutes of coughing up a hairball the size of a small rat. You can imagine what I came down to this morning. Oh well, it gave me a chance to finish off Becca's Symphonie Fantastique recordings on my earphones.


----------



## senza sordino

Umbrellas are my gripe. As you might know, it rains here on the west coast, up to 1.5 m of rain a year, that's nearly 5 ft. Therefore, we need umbrellas here. I used to own a nice and large steel umbrella that could withstand some wind as well. A local company made them, and it cost me about $40. 

The umbrella I did own eventually wore out, I had it at least eight years. Recently, I went to buy a new one from that local company. But I found out that company has now gone out of business. 

Now all I can find are cheap aluminium and plastic umbrellas that don't withstand any wind, and they are poorly made so they don't stay up. 

I suppose this local company that made quality expensive umbrellas went out of business because people would rather buy cheap umbrellas that don't last. They get lost and left behind frequently so why spend a lot of money on an umbrella? I'm about to buy my second umbrella of this rainy winter and it's only November. 

I walk to work. I need a quality umbrella.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Merl said:


> Bloody Aria (small cat) woke me up at 5.30 after unleashing a monster turd that smelled terrible followed by 20 minutes of coughing up a hairball the size of a small rat. You can imagine what I came down to this morning. Oh well, it gave me a chance to finish off Becca's Symphonie Fantastique recordings on my earphones.


Lovely. Not sure we needed to know this :angel:

We still love our fluffy little darlings.....


----------



## Merl

Robert Pickett said:


> Lovely. Not sure we needed to know this :angel:
> 
> We still love our fluffy little darlings.....


I like to share....... And yes we still adore the furry headbangers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

senza sordino said:


> Umbrellas are my gripe. As you might know, it rains here on the west coast, up to 1.5 m of rain a year, that's nearly 5 ft. Therefore, we need umbrellas here. I used to own a nice and large steel umbrella that could withstand some wind as well. A local company made them, and it cost me about $40.
> 
> The umbrella I did own eventually wore out, I had it at least eight years. Recently, I went to buy a new one from that local company. But I found out that company has now gone out of business.
> 
> Now all I can find are cheap aluminium and plastic umbrellas that don't withstand any wind, and they are poorly made so they don't stay up.
> 
> I suppose this local company that made quality expensive umbrellas went out of business because people would rather buy cheap umbrellas that don't last. They get lost and left behind frequently so why spend a lot of money on an umbrella? I'm about to buy my second umbrella of this rainy winter and it's only November.
> 
> I walk to work. I need a quality umbrella.


In downtown Detroit it does no good to take an umbrella. The wind gets very strong between the tall buildings and will simply turn the umbrella inside out.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm getting mine in early. Went to bed before 10 p.m. thinking I was doing myself a favour and now here I am suddenly wide awake at an hour when that pre-dawn nothingness will be hanging over the whole town for at least another three hours. It's a strange feeling - like being suspended between two worlds.


----------



## Bulldog

elgars ghost said:


> I'm getting mine in early. Went to bed before 10 p.m. thinking I was doing myself a favour and now here I am suddenly wide awake at an hour when that pre-dawn nothingness will be hanging over the whole town for at least another three hours. It's a strange feeling - like being suspended between two worlds.


I love those pre-dawn hours - a good time for reflection and creativity.


----------



## Ingélou

The Gasman Cometh - the whole street is having new pipes relaid, so getting in and out of the drive and up the road is hard, there are occasional drilling noises, and tomorrow it's our turn to be 'done', so we'll have to get up at crack of sparrow so that the lads can get started at 7.30 am. No cooking, of course, while the gas is off.

I love this song, but it does sound a bit 'patrician' for today's classless world. O
Oh well...


----------



## Merl

Fife Council still haven't given me a new classroom projector. I expect the best they'll manage is a paraffin lamp and big sheets of white paper.


----------



## LezLee

Merl said:


> Fife Council still haven't given me a new classroom projector. I expect the best they'll manage is a paraffin lamp and big sheets of white paper.


If you nip down to Falkirk, you can have my slide projector! :lol:


----------



## eljr

Ingélou said:


> Gripe of the Day thread.


1) Still don't have my delivery of CD's from Presto

2) It was supposed to start snowing at 1PM, it still has not started.

3) I am out of beer.


----------



## CnC Bartok

From among the carnage at Westminster today, one little ray of light and hope, Sir Nicholas Soames' contribution:

"Sit down, you disloyal little twerp"

I'd like to think he spoke for millions.....


----------



## Dan Ante

Robert Pickett said:


> From among the carnage at Westminster today, one little ray of light and hope, Sir Nicholas Soames' contribution:
> 
> "Sit down, you disloyal little twerp"
> 
> I'd like to think he spoke for millions.....


Whats that all about then??


----------



## CnC Bartok




----------



## Dan Ante

Robert Pickett said:


> From among the carnage at Westminster today, one little ray of light and hope, Sir Nicholas Soames' contribution:
> 
> "Sit down, you disloyal little twerp"
> 
> I'd like to think he spoke for millions.....


OK I get it now btw what are the bad things in the deal she got? we have not heard that bit yet down under.


----------



## Ingélou

Dan Ante said:


> OK I get it now btw what are the bad things in the deal she got? we have not heard that bit yet down under.


Oy - oy - *please* don't make my thread vulnerable with political discussions. :tiphat:
(There's been lots of discussion of Brexit in the Groups.)

That's my gripe of the day!


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> Oy - oy - *please* don't make my thread vulnerable with political discussions. :tiphat:
> (There's been lots of discussion of Brexit in the Groups.)
> 
> That's my gripe of the day!


Oh shoot I see another infringement coming my way


----------



## CnC Bartok

Indeed, Dan! I won't go down that road, as Ingelou says, we don't want to go all political. But with a couple of years about the same "gripe", this one little moment did brighten my day!!!


----------



## Ingélou

The gas men are here. From just outside the back door comes the rhythmic shout of 'Push - push - push!'
One bloke is checking with his mate that the new plastic piping is coming through... :lol:

We had to get up very early to be ready for them, so for something to do got on with all the chores and now we're sitting here twiddling our thumbs waiting for it to be lunch hour. 

In the absence of central heating we've switched on our old electric convector heaters so now in every room there's the aroma of burning dust.


----------



## DaveM

Gripe of yesterday: Simply reached down to pick up something off the floor with my chest pushing down over the arm of the couch and heard my rib crack. They don’t make ribs the way they used to.


----------



## LezLee

DaveM said:


> Gripe of yesterday: Simply reached down to pick up something off the floor with my chest pushing down over the arm of the couch and heard my rib crack. They don't make ribs the way they used to.


I did exactly the same thing a few years ago, reaching over to get a book off the shelves. It's extremely painful, out of all proportion to the damage done. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Dorsetmike

My cracked rib was many years ago, when playing doubles at table tennis my partner and I both went for the same shot, his shoulder hit me in the chest OUCH.


----------



## senza sordino

Thursday I got the news that my local bricks and mortar cd shop is closing, after forty years in business. I get their newsletter via email. When I read this, it was like I was reading the news about the death of a friend. And it is. I admit I've bought some items from Amazon and Presto but the majority of my purchases over the years have been from my local shop. And now it's closing. The final day will be in February.

Sometimes I'd go to browse and just have a chat, they know my name there. I've bought the vast majority of my cd collection from this shop, but I can't by myself keep them in business. Perhaps if they had kept up with the changing times they could have stayed in business. Their website looks like it was created in 1997. You cannot browse their catalogue online, there is no online ordering or shipping. Thought through the years they ordered for me and I'd pick it up. And I know people who didn't live in the city made phone orders. But all this wasn't enough. 

It's a sad day. The closing of this shop has made the local news. Another local independent shop has closed. 

There are many local shops that have closed over the years. This week on this thread I bemoaned that the local independent umbrella shop has closed. There are other shops that have closed. Our fancy shopping district has several boarded up store fronts. Rent and property taxes are so high here now that it's driving out small business. (Which is a topic for more griping)

My local cd bricks and mortar shop will be closing in three months. It's a sad day.


----------



## Merl

So many things are for sale cheaper online. The High Street can't live with the competition any more. Sad but true. Apart from buying CDs from charity shops, I haven't bought a cd from a high street store for at least 10 years. They're just too expensive.


----------



## LezLee

Merl said:


> So many things are for sale cheaper online. The High Street can't live with the competition any more. Sad but true. Apart from buying CDs from charity shops, I haven't bought a cd from a high street store for at least 10 years. They're just too expensive.


I haven't either, not only because they probably wouldn't stock what I wanted or that they'd be expensive, but because the nearest bricks and mortar store is in Stirling, 15 miles away. Assuming it's still there. :devil:


----------



## DaveM

senza sordino said:


> This week on this thread I bemoaned that the local independent umbrella shop has closed...


Growing up first in Canada and then spending most of my life in the U.S., I've never seen an umbrella store.


----------



## LezLee

DaveM said:


> Growing up first in Canada and then spending most of my life in the U.S., I've never seen an umbrella store.


I've lived in UK all my life, mostly in 2 major cities and I've never seen one either!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Presumably because umbrellas are not an item that would sell in quantities sufficient for a specialist shop, except in some tropical places that get a weeks rain every day


----------



## LezLee

Being mostly housebound these days I’ve not been into Falkirk (a small town) for about two years but I’ve just found out the bus station has closed. Two banks have closed as have the main Post Office, Marks & Spencer, Debenhams and several of the small fashion chains. The only thriving businesses nationwide are coffee shops, fast food outlets, nail-bars and tanning salons!


----------



## Dan Ante

We have a chain of stores 'The Warehouse' they still have CDs mostly pop but if your lucky you can find classical at bargain prices
5CD set Schubert sym $0.45 many @ $097, European and Scandinavian orchs.


----------



## KenOC

Ingélou said:


> Never Eat Cake - Eat Salmon Sandwiches, And Remain Young.
> (This is a mnemonic that one of my pupils told me for remembering how to spell 'necessary' - she said 'sardine sandwiches', actually, but same difference.)


A mnemonic very important to people working in electronics: "Bad boys rape our young girls, but violet gives willingly." I'm sure somebody here knows this one!


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> A mnemonic very important to people working in electronics: "Bad boys rape our young girls, but violet gives willingly." I'm sure somebody here knows this one!


Or a less bawdy version: "Bright Boys Rave Over Young Girls But Veto Getting Wed"


----------



## Dorsetmike

Even less bawdy

Bad boys rave over your gin but value good whisky;

alternative ending to Ken's version "but virgins go without"

For those still piuzzled, it's a mnemonic for remembering the resistor colour code, having taught electronics for many years it's deeply engraved in memory.


----------



## LezLee

I remember a very surreal quiz show reply a while ago.

Presenter: “My Very Educated Mother Just Served Us Nine Pizzas” is a mnemonic for what sequence?”

First contestant after some thought: “November?”

Presenter: “What would you have said, Jane?”

Jane, also after some thought: “The vowels?”

Poor presenter struggled manfully with his emotions.

(It’s the order of the planets from the sun. I didn’t know but it’s not hard to work out)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Duh, who had to look it up, I managed 8 but I couldn't remember the N - Neptune.


----------



## SixFootScowl

We had a mnemonic in our woody plants course back in college:

MadCapHorse

But where is the gripe in that? The gripe was that in the winter ID lab they had only twigs, about 160 of them, from trees and other woody plants, and one of them was poison ivy, so you had to know your winter ID at least well enough to not pick up the poison ivy twig.


----------



## Ingélou

LezLee said:


> I remember a very surreal quiz show reply a while ago.
> 
> Presenter: "My Very Educated Mother Just Served Us Nine Pizzas" is a mnemonic for what sequence?"
> 
> First contestant after some thought: "November?"
> 
> Presenter: "What would you have said, Jane?"
> 
> Jane, also after some thought: "The vowels?"
> 
> Poor presenter struggled manfully with his emotions.
> 
> (It's the order of the planets from the sun. I didn't know but it's not hard to work out)


The version I read was 'My very educated mother just shot Uncle Norman's pig.'
At least your version spares Pinky's (or Perky's) life.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why do people blithely walk across parking lots, streets, etc. without looking for traffic? I realize that cars must yield the right of way to pedestrians even if the pedestrian is in the wrong, but it isn't going to happen if the car driver does not see the pedestrian in time. Last night I was turning into the library and there was a lady leisurely crossing the entrance of the driveway, following the sidewalk. I don't know if she ever looked at the street to see if anyone might be going to turn, but she was dressed in dark clothing and not easy to see. If I cross a driveway like that, I look, and if any cars are passing by I am wary in case they might make a last minute decision to turn. I also look both ways on one-way streets. You never know.


----------



## Merl

I use mnemonics all the time. My favourite is to teach my P2s how to spell 'because'.

Big Elephants Can Always Understand Small Elephants

Or 

Big Elephants Can't Always Use Small Exits

^ Personally I prefer the former.


----------



## senza sordino

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why do people blithely walk across parking lots, streets, etc. without looking for traffic? I realize that cars must yield the right of way to pedestrians even if the pedestrian is in the wrong, but it isn't going to happen if the car driver does not see the pedestrian in time. Last night I was turning into the library and there was a lady leisurely crossing the entrance of the driveway, following the sidewalk. I don't know if she ever looked at the street to see if anyone might be going to turn, but she was dressed in dark clothing and not easy to see. If I cross a driveway like that, I look, and if any cars are passing by I am wary in case they might make a last minute decision to turn. I also look both ways on one-way streets. You never know.


I am either a pedestrian or cyclist. I do everything I can to make myself visible. I wear a pair of reflector pant protectors when I cycle. And I wear these as a pedestrian when I walk home at night from work. I live close enough to work that I either cycle for 10 minutes or walk for 30 minutes. My walk home is through a particularly dark light industrial zone.

Two nights ago, I was cycling. I have two headlights and a taillight, plus those ankle reflectors. A pedestrian jumped out in front of me coming in one direction and a car in the other. Neither of us saw him initially. We both stopped in time when he was in our headlights. But why do pedestrians do that? There's no hurry, there was no one behind us.

Over 50 pedestrians are killed each year here in this city. Dark clothing, raining, night time and then jumping out in front of traffic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why do people blithely walk across parking lots, streets, etc. without looking for traffic?


Bad enough walking on a pavement when someone coming straight towards you with their nose in a phone doesn't bother looking up.


----------



## Luchesi

senza sordino said:


> I am either a pedestrian or cyclist. I do everything I can to make myself visible. I wear a pair of reflector pant protectors when I cycle. And I wear these as a pedestrian when I walk home at night from work. I live close enough to work that I either cycle for 10 minutes or walk for 30 minutes. My walk home is through a particularly dark light industrial zone.
> 
> Two nights ago, I was cycling. I have two headlights and a taillight, plus those ankle reflectors. A pedestrian jumped out in front of me coming in one direction and a car in the other. Neither of us saw him initially. We both stopped in time when he was in our headlights. But why do pedestrians do that? There's no hurry, there was no one behind us.
> 
> Over 50 pedestrians are killed each year here in this city. Dark clothing, raining, night time and then jumping out in front of traffic.


Are careless pedestrians worse than cyclists?

"Share the Road" is what cyclists are taught around here, as if that's the issue..

No driver gets up in the morning and says today I'm not sharing the road with these bicycles!

Imagine all the old people driving around thinking that they're driving safely. Only in their own minds! They don't see or hear as well as young drivers, their reflexes are very slow, they're not looking for bicyclists (or motorcyclists). They're watching out for other cars and trucks! What cures young cyclists who think they're safe on the road is having them ride around town as a passenger with an older driver. Wow! This is what's coming for you, especially at dusk, or during rush hour.

Recently we had of a fatality here in this small town. It was rush hour on a blind curve under an underpass. The woman in the van with her kids in the car ran over a man on a bike. He had pedalled home the same route for 10 years his family said. The investigation revealed that she was on her cellphone, even though it's illegal. There's so many ways to die out there on a bicycle or a motorcycle. It's always a tragedy and it's always preventable and it's always "unforeseen" due to habitual behavior, but none of that changes the laws of physics!

In grade schools in this state, the kids are actually being taught by intelligent teachers and principals that they have the right of way in a crosswalk. Well so what? Many of them don't even look anymore, because this is how they're being raised, for years and years. I've seen rowdy high schoolers stop and dance in the crosswalk holding up traffic on both sides. Youngsters enjoy the feelings of power or they do it on a dare. It's a pretty funny sight, the FIRST time you see it..


----------



## Larkenfield

Merl said:


> I use mnemonics all the time. My favorite is to teach my P2s how to spell 'because'.
> 
> Big Elephants Can Always Understand Small Elephants
> 
> Or
> 
> Big Elephants Can't Always Use Small Exits
> 
> ^ Personally I prefer the former.


Mnemonics can be wonderful. I was taught the treble clef lines as Every Good Boy Does Fine, and the spaces between them as F.A.C.E. Very easy to remember. I was taught the lines in the bass clef as Good Boys Don't Fight Animals, and for the spaces, All Cows Eat Grass. Fun to think of today.


----------



## Luchesi

Larkenfield said:


> Mnemonics can be wonderful. I was taught the treble clef lines as Every Good Boy Does Fine, and the spaces between them as F.A.C.E. Very easy to remember. I was taught the lines in the bass clef as Good Boys Don't Fight Animals, and for the spaces, All Cows Eat Grass. Fun to think of today.


 Very easy to remember. A bad thing to teach, but I can't think of a better introduction.

Musicians rarely think about the names of the notes. They would likely need to stop and think for a second what the names are. There's no time while you're sight-reading. It's always been curious to me. So, why don't we teach what we're actually doing? The problem is, there are steps involved and there's no way of eliminating any of them.


----------



## Larkenfield

Luchesi said:


> Very easy to remember. A bad thing to teach, but I can't think of a better introduction.
> 
> Musicians rarely think about the names of the notes. They would likely need to stop and think for a second what the names are. There's no time while you're sight-reading. It's always been curious to me. So, why don't we teach what we're actually doing? The problem is, there are steps involved and there's no way of eliminating any of them.


With practice in performance the recognition of the lines and spaces becomes automatic. There's no thinking. But without mnemonics the student has to learn each line and space by rote and they generally can't remember them as beginners. They have to think 10 times harder to remember each line and space by rote. But not with mneumonics.

Such speculations on something so simple and useful that's been effectively taught in music for decades. And I wouldn't trust any teacher who didn't use them, because they're making the learning process just that much harder for those starting out, especially piano students with two clefs to learn.


----------



## philoctetes

"No driver gets up in the morning and says today I'm not sharing the road with these bicycles! "

Ha. An elderly man did just that here a few years ago. It's quite a war on the West Sonoma County backroads. I've done plenty of commuting by bike in several cities and would never do the things recreational cyclists do out here... most of them come from elsewhere in large groups to see the "wine country" as if the California Grand Tour is on every weekend. They don't get that these roads are used by locals who don't want to get stuck behind them for miles...

In SF a few years ago a cyclist struck and badly injured a elderly pedestrian at Castro and Mission and posted his lack of remorse on his Facebook page and the judge took notice and sentenced him harshly. I had to nod as I know cyclists like this from my days in SF, they have their Critical Mass once a month where they block all the streets around the financial district to protest. it's kinda ridiculous and just raises more anger.

Nowadays, if you're riding in Portland, oh boy. I saw the encampments a few years ago on the bike trails and can imagine how it must be now. And the Santa Rosa trails are going the same way., we have someone being attacked on bike or foot about once a week now.

Between cellphones, selfish behavior, fewer safe routes, and random acts of violence, it's not very safe to ride a bike on pavement anymore, just about anywhere around here. In SF now you're likely to have poop spin off your tires...


----------



## Luchesi

Larkenfield said:


> With practice in performance the recognition of the lines and spaces becomes automatic. There's no thinking. But without mnemonics the student has to learn each line and space by rote and they generally can't remember them as beginners. They have to think 10 times harder to remember each line and space by rote. But not with mneumonics.
> 
> Such speculations on something so simple and useful that's been effectively taught in music for decades. And I wouldn't trust any teacher who didn't use them, because they're making the learning process just that much harder for those starting out, especially piano students with two clefs to learn.


But I've had adults come up to me after our teaching recitals/musical games and I can tell by what they talk about that they were never told "With practice in performance the recognition of the lines and spaces becomes automatic. There's no thinking.".

And the point is, not knowing that can be harmful for adult beginners.


----------



## Luchesi

philoctetes said:


> "No driver gets up in the morning and says today I'm not sharing the road with these bicycles! "
> 
> Ha. An elderly man did just that here a few years ago. It's quite a war on the West Sonoma County backroads. I've done plenty of commuting by bike in several cities and would never do the things recreational cyclists do out here... most of them come from elsewhere in large groups to see the "wine country" as if the California Grand Tour is on every weekend. They don't get that these roads are used by locals who don't want to get stuck behind them for miles...
> 
> In SF a few years ago a cyclist struck and badly injured a elderly pedestrian at Castro and Mission and posted his lack of remorse on his Facebook page and the judge took notice and sentenced him harshly. I had to nod as I know cyclists like this from my days in SF, they have their Critical Mass once a month where they block all the streets around the financial district to protest. it's kinda ridiculous and just raises more anger.
> 
> Nowadays, if you're riding in Portland, oh boy. I saw the encampments a few years ago on the bike trails and can imagine how it must be now. And the Santa Rosa trails are going the same way., we have someone being attacked on bike or foot about once a week now.
> 
> Between cellphones, selfish behavior, fewer safe routes, and random acts of violence, it's not very safe to ride a bike on pavement anymore, just about anywhere around here. In SF now you're likely to have poop spin off your tires...


Roads, around here anyway, were designed for cars and trucks to go 40 to 65 mph. How fast can anyone pedal?

When I was a kid, talk about rights?, it would've been unheard-of. We were taught to be deathly afraid of cars. We were constantly told that they can't see us.. I never thought too much about why. And I never thought about elderly drivers or distracted drivers or wild teenage drivers or road rage, or confusing street signs or street roundabouts like in our small town. I think they're unique in all the world -- and out-of-town drivers have to learn very quickly what they mean.


----------



## Ingélou

Just back from our trip back to Somerset on a music course - only three days long, but we learned such a lot.

Taggart checked for any road closures before we set off. But unexpectedly, just as we were well on our way, the Road to Milton Keynes was closed, and a small detour sign had been erected 'last-minute' just as we reached the crucial roundabout. 
We didn't see it. 
We did briefly see a sign at the turn-off from the roundabout, & Tag quickly turned on to it, but of course his navigator dithered and I made him come off at the next slip. 
So we travelled round and were able to get proof - massive cones across the road - that the Road to Milton Keynes was* closed*. 
So we had to double back to the roundabout and try again.

Which resulted in a 15 miles detour before we started the Detour.

You might think this is a gripe about Unexpected Road Closures.

Well, it isn't.
It's a gripe about husbands who are always so irritatingly right. 
(Behind every successful man, there's a little woman pleading with him to stop...)


----------



## Taggart

On the way back, we were driving along the A14 quite happily, when we saw the illuminated signs telling us that the A11 - the way home - was closed. 

People were still going off on the A11 so we followed them. We got to the roundabout where the supposed closure was and went round to check - no sign of a closure. So instead of stopping we sped off home to get past the "closure" before they put the cones up.

Well at least it got us home a lot quicker.

When I checked, I found that the road *will* be closed - but only at night and only from the weekend (for about 3 weeks). I presume they were testing the signs or they got their dates wrong or they just felt like panicking innocent motorists. :scold:


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> ... a gripe about husbands who are always so irritatingly right.
> (Behind every successful man, there's a little woman pleading with him to stop...)


Ahem - maybe not always!

My brother-in-law took a nice photo of us as we sat at table in a lamp-lit country pub. 
I thought it was very flattering of me and posted it in a Facebook Album.

Later Tag thought he'd add it to the photos he took, in his own album. 
But he decided (without telling me) to (quote) 'clean it up a bit'.

Result: the hazy romantic lamplight disappeared, and *every wrinkle showed up clearly*!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Another sort of mnemonics that I really like is,

ROY G. BIV

I never learned the days of the months so continue to figure it out on my knuckles. Knuckles are 31 days. Betweens are 30 days. And then February is just February.


----------



## Luchesi

Fritz Kobus said:


> Another sort of mnemonics that I really like is,
> 
> ROY G. BIV
> 
> I never learned the days of the months so continue to figure it out on my knuckles. Knuckles are 31 days. Betweens are 30 days. And then February is just February.


For insomnia, recite and try to visualize these our zodiacal windows, with your head on the pillow.

CAPAT GC LVL SOS

Think about where the sun is each month and it reminds us what's overhead at midnight for stargazing, which is always the exact opposite direction (and in these letters) from the sun.

Our Supercluster of more than 10,000 galaxies is V for Virgo.

Our spiral arm is G for Gemini, just above Orion.

Our sister galaxy Andromeda is above P for Pisces (you'll be looking below the plane of our galaxy to see it, but since our orbit takes us downward in the autumn Andromeda appears quite high in our sky.).

Our galactic center is the 2nd S for Sagittarius.

These are the 4 important directions in the local universe, 3 o'clock, 6 o'clock, 9 o'clock and 12 o'clock. It's relaxing and within a month you'll be an expert. Sweet dreams.


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> Another sort of mnemonics that I really like is,
> 
> ROY G. BIV
> 
> I never learned the days of the months so continue to figure it out on my knuckles. Knuckles are 31 days. Betweens are 30 days. And then February is just February.


Fritz - the British have a rhyme:

30 days has September
April, June and November
All the rest have 31
Except February alone

Leap years are always divisible by 4 and centenary ones by 400


----------



## Dorsetmike

Or the alternative drunken nonsense version

30 days hath septober
april june and no wonder
all the rest have eggs for breakfast 
except grandma - she rides a bike.


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> Fritz - the British have a rhyme:
> 
> 30 days has September
> April, June and November
> All the rest have 31
> Except February alone
> 
> Leap years are always divisible by 4 and centenary ones by 400


My wife, a teacher, tries to teach me that, but I stick with the knuckles.


----------



## CnC Bartok

From the inimitable Peter Sellers in The Party:

This is a particularly good one because it helps you always to remember how many days there are in each month. It goes like this: Thirty days have September, October, June and February, all the rest have 29, except my brother who got six months.


----------



## Dan Ante

Q= If it takes a pound and a half of tripe to knit an Elephant a football jersey why is a mouse when it's spinning. 

A= Because the higher it gets the fewer.

Obvious eh...


----------



## Dorsetmike

The drunker I sit here the longer I get;

Starkle starkle little twink
who the hell you are you think
up above the world so high
like a diamond in a goosegog pie.


(I should be sober by the morning - hic)


----------



## Dorsetmike

I would like to point out that I was actually sober when writing the previous post. I think the last time I can recall having a few too many was back in 1983 having been to a stag night. Nowadays it's one or occasionally two small glasses of mead in the evening.

When I left the RAF in '74 I decided that my drunken days should cease, as my usual aftermath of too many, was considerable time spent on my knees making offerings to the porcelain god AKA Hugheeeeeeeeeeeee, which I decided was no longer fun.


----------



## Luchesi

Dorsetmike said:


> I would like to point out that I was actually sober when writing the previous post. I think the last time I can recall having a few too many was back in 1983 having been to a stag night. Nowadays it's one or occasionally two small glasses of mead in the evening.
> 
> When I left the RAF in '74 I decided that my drunken days should cease, as my usual aftermath of too many, was considerable time spent on my knees making offerings to the porcelain god AKA Hugheeeeeeeeeeeee, which I decided was no longer fun.


In the military we do stupid things, again and again, because we're young and it's a world onto itself.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> I would like to point out that I was actually sober when writing the previous post. I think the last time I can recall having a few too many was back in 1983 having been to a stag night. Nowadays it's one or occasionally two small glasses of mead in the evening.
> 
> When I left the RAF in '74 I decided that my drunken days should cease, as my usual aftermath of too many, was considerable time spent on my knees *making offerings to the porcelain god* AKA Hugheeeeeeeeeeeee, which I decided was no longer fun.


We used to call it "Driving the porcelain bus."


----------



## Dorsetmike

Fritz Kobus said:


> We used to call it "Driving the porcelain bus."


Nope, has to be a porcelain god, it's even got a specially shaped prayer mat!


----------



## eljr

Shipping costs from Chandos are insane. This is my gripe today.,


----------



## SixFootScowl

eljr said:


> Shipping costs from Chandos are insane. This is my gripe today.,


Seems I have ordered on Ebay through a third party seller (Classicalmusicsuperstore comes to mind) for NAXOS products and the seller has had the CDs shipped to me direct from NAXOs at whatever the shipping rate listed in the ebay ad, which sometimes is free shipping (obviously absorbed in the item price)..


----------



## Ingélou

The weather forecast said that the predicted storm was set to get worse this afternoon and evening - as it seemed already bad enough this morning, we decided not to go to our Norwich Dancing Class this evening (there & back is 50 miles, and roads often close without warning round here). 

We emailed the organiser, making our excuses. 

Why is it that whenever we do something like that, the weather always seems to improve?


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> The weather forecast said that the predicted storm was set to get worse this afternoon and evening - as it seemed already bad enough this morning, we decided not to go to our Norwich Dancing Class this evening (there & back is 50 miles, and roads often close without warning round here).
> 
> We emailed the organiser, making our excuses.
> 
> Why is it that whenever we do something like that, the weather always seems to improve?


It's called life...............


----------



## Dorsetmike

One could be led to belive that some animals are without some vital organs, specifically Liver and Kidneys, that is if what appears on the meat counters at supermarkets and also in the few remaining butchers shops is anything to go by. How can you make a decent steak and kidney pie (AKA snake and pygmy) or stew without any ox kidney; some supermarkets used to stock pigs and lambs kidney and liver, but they dont taste like ox kidney, pigs liver occasionally appears so I can still manage liver and onions and sometimes pigs kidney (I have a recipe for sweet n sour kidney but usually have some in a fry up).

I know of one butcher at a farm shop - 10 miles away - who usuaslly has some ox kidney in his freezer another butcher in town could get some if you oredered it a week in advance.

As an aside I can never understand why it's usually called ox kidney, why not beef kidney?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am sick of having newspapers throw on my lawn in an attempt to make me a subscriber. These things are laying around many houses in the neighborhood. I have called in several times in the past 18 years but they stop and then it starts again. I used to take them in piles and dump them in the newspaper company's driveway but they moved.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Perfume! I thought its purpose was to cover BO from the days when folks didn't regularly bathe. Nowadays it is a huge moneymaker, so people are told they need it. I end up with purfume on me from a visit to the chiropractor. What gives? Does the person before me have to soak their chest with the stuff so they leave it on table? I thought it was supposed to be just a couple dabs on the neck. Sometimes I get on an elevator car and it reeks of purfume too. How can people wear so much purfume. It would give me a headache!


----------



## Ingélou

Fritz Kobus said:


> Perfume! I thought its purpose was to cover BO from the days when folks didn't regularly bathe. Nowadays it is a huge moneymaker, so people are told they need it. I end up with purfume on me from a visit to the chiropractor. What gives? Does the person before me have to soak their chest with the stuff so they leave it on table? I thought it was supposed to be just a couple dabs on the neck. Sometimes I get on an elevator car and it reeks of purfume too. How can people wear so much purfume. It would give me a headache!


Like a lot of women, I love perfume. I don't know quite what its purpose is - if you're not trying to attract a mate, which I'm not, having got a perfectly good one already. But women have a better sense of smell than men, so maybe we just like steeping that sense in beauty.

There was a colleague on the staff of a boys' independent school that I worked at once - she used to soak herself in perfume, and the boys made a big thing of it. In their revue at the end of term, they had a character representing her, and everytime the dressed-up 'female' character came by, they'd shout, 'Quick - get the gas masks on!' 

It hurt her feelings quite a bit.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Like a lot of women, I love perfume. I don't know quite what its purpose is - if you're not trying to attract a mate, which I'm not, having got a perfectly good one already. But women have a better sense of smell than men, so maybe we just like steeping that sense in beauty.
> 
> There was a colleague on the staff of a boys' independent school that I worked at once - she used to soak herself in perfume, and the boys made a big thing of it. In their revue at the end of term, they had a character representing her, and everytime the dressed-up 'female' character came by, they'd shout, 'Quick - get the gas masks on!'
> 
> *It hurt her feelings quite a bit*.


Rather insensitive. My wife has not worn purfume or make-up since we were married. My daughter also wears neither. I like the natural beauty. Yes, there are cases where perfume and/or make-up (even a little plastic surgery) are beneficial, but I think they get overused to a huge degree.


----------



## Larkenfield

The right woman with the right amount of perfume with the right subtle fragrance can be irresistible and unforgettable. The scent lingers in the mind, stimulates the imagination, and creates magic. She knows how to wear it because she's confident and secure rather than being the opposite. Some of the fragrances can be exquisite and why they cost a fortune. I'm for it in the right amount. It suggests _femininity_ whether she still likes to drive a Mac truck or be CEO of a Fortune 500 company. A fine perfume is like the highest refinement and greatest distillation of nature in a bottle. A great cologne can work for a man in the same way. It's a delight to the nose and can be romantic and suggestive. End of gripe for more people not wearing it in just the right amount.


----------



## eljr

I have no gripe today. I have robust appreciation in lieu. 

At the chocolate shop, a women who always flirts with me was dressed in pig tails and elf like tights and top. 

Snow covered ground under stars. 

A flake from a cloudless sky rushed to join the serenity. 

I simile as it rested on a white mound.


----------



## DaveM

Speaking of perfume, you’ve gotta love the current perfume commercials, particularly those of Dior. For some reason, using the perfume makes beautiful women hit the water: Charlize Theron appears to be lounging in golden water surrounded by a number of women in skimpy dress -is this a harem? She slowly moves out of the water and you think you’re going to see something wonderful, but of course, the camera cuts away. In another Dior commercial, Jennifer Lawrence is also treading water in some body of water looking at the camera longingly at someone, which I assume must be me. In yet another, Natalie Portman is jumping off a rather high pier. It’s not clear if she, or her body double, survives.

The question is, are these women taking to water to get rid of the perfume smell or does the effective use of the perfume require a good soaking first?


----------



## dismrwonderful

More Schnittke, less Grainger.

Dan


----------



## senza sordino

Watching local television and watching stories about last minute shoppers. We all have different reasons for shopping a day or two before Christmas Day, please don't try to make us feel guilty or lazy for shopping this close to Christmas.


----------



## Dan Ante

I must congratulate our local TV channel TV1 it is nearing the point of perfection when all those pesky interruptions (programmes) to the commercials will be gone, we have passed the 50/50 point so it will be all down hill from now on.


----------



## Gordontrek

My current gripe? Well, to give some context, I live in an area with one of the highest concentrations of people with masters and doctoral degrees in the United States. We are known for having a substantial NASA and military presence, with engineers all over the place doing defense contracting work or designing the next big rocket or space capsule. It's an awesome place to live.
Guess what we named our new minor league baseball team?
_Trash Pandas._
Here we are, a bustling technological/military hub with a rich aerospace legacy dating back to the early U.S. space program, and we choose to represent our locale with an animal that digs through dumpsters! This is the city where the Saturn V rocket was designed and its engines tested, and that's the best we could come up with? I guess all the folks with masters and doctorates were too busy designing the next newfangled jet engine for the Air Force and let our 12 year olds choose the name instead.
I'm just glad we have baseball back, though. The reason our other team left in the first place was lack of fan support because everyone here is a workaholic. Good problem to have, I guess.


----------



## Art Rock

A TC gripe: members who post their own opinions on works and/or composers as if they were objective facts.


----------



## Merl

Art Rock said:


> A TC gripe: members who post their own opinions on works and/or composers as if they were objective facts.


Worst post ever.


----------



## Ingélou

Having a beef because we can't have any beef.
Taggart rose manfully at an early hour & drove out to shop, but it was All Gone.

We'd settled on that for a sandwich lunch when we go out for the day on Boxing Day. 
But now we are going to have sandwiches filled with - *ta da* - cold turkey.

Hey, this isn't a serious gripe. I love turkey. 

And we have the rest in stock - looking forward to bacon butties & tomato ketchup for our Christmas lunch tomorrow after we've been to church. No xmas crackers, but we've got the video of Ben Hur to watch, all cosy. Then I cook the rhubarb crumble that's scheduled for our tea, served piping hot with Cornish ice cream.

Happy Christmas, everyone. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Oops, forgot to tell her, it's *Scottish* ice cream - 100% dairy and no artificial ingredients. Och aye!


----------



## LezLee

BBC One (TV) today. From 9.00am to 4.35 except for an hour or so at midday is ENTIRELY animation and almost all for children! Then at 5.00pm it’s Mary *%&#* Poppins. 
I loathe about 95% of all animation and I’m very p...ed off. 
The other channels, even the repeat ones, are hardly better. I suppose I might as well play some music


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> A TC gripe: members who post their own opinions on works and/or composers as if they were objective facts.


Yes, especially when they start a thread with an instigative title like, Composer X (fill in a name) Sucks! Or I hate Composer Y.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

dismrwonderful said:


> More Schnittke, less Grainger.
> 
> Dan


Nononononono....my dear chap, you're quite wrong!


----------



## Bulldog

Pat Fairlea said:


> Nononononono....my dear chap, you're quite wrong!


I agree. Less Schnittke and Grainger wouldn't be a bad way to go.


----------



## Merl

Taggart said:


> Oops, forgot to tell her, it's *Scottish* ice cream - 100% dairy and no artificial ingredients. Och aye!


Good lad!...............


----------



## Dan Ante

LezLee said:


> BBC One (TV) today. From 9.00am to 4.35 except for an hour or so at midday is ENTIRELY animation and almost all for children! Then at 5.00pm it's Mary *%&#* Poppins.
> I loathe about 95% of all animation and I'm very p...ed off.


I am with you concerning animation, don't waste my time on it.


----------



## Larkenfield

LezLee said:


> BBC One (TV) today. From 9.00am to 4.35 except for an hour or so at midday is ENTIRELY animation and almost all for children! Then at 5.00pm it's Mary *%&#* Poppins.
> I loathe about 95% of all animation and I'm very p...ed off.
> The other channels, even the repeat ones, are hardly better. I suppose I might as well play some music


LezLee, I've been listening to KUSC from the University and it's wonderful 24 hours a day with knowledgeable and amiable hosts. I like the benefit of able hosts because the idea of it is human. You might enjoy it.

https://www.kusc.org

There's also a phone and iPad app.

They're in the midst of playing holiday favorites, but good ones I feel, and will then be returning to their regular schedule. It should be possible to stream it free from the UK.


----------



## LezLee

Thanks Lark, much appreciated! 
I don't like a lot of Christmas music but I've already heard something new to me and really nice :

Le Vierge et L'Enfant by the Aureole Trio





I really like the site layout too, it's unusual to get that much information. Now all I have to do is remember the 8 hour time difference! Thanks again.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> Having a beef because we can't have any beef.
> Taggart rose manfully at an early hour & drove out to shop, but it was All Gone.
> 
> We'd settled on that for a sandwich lunch when we go out for the day on Boxing Day.
> But now we are going to have sandwiches filled with - *ta da* - cold turkey.
> 
> Hey, this isn't a serious gripe. I love turkey.
> 
> And we have the rest in stock - looking forward to bacon butties & tomato ketchup for our Christmas lunch tomorrow after we've been to church. No xmas crackers, but we've got the video of Ben Hur to watch, all cosy. Then I cook the rhubarb crumble that's scheduled for our tea, served piping hot with Cornish ice cream.
> 
> Happy Christmas, everyone. :tiphat:


Small gripe - why is rhubarb so structurally waterlogged? You stew it up and all those nice firm chunks become stringy soup. It meant that my crumble didn't crumble properly, but goo-ed a bit instead. Still, the ingredients were all nice, and it all went down the same place so...

On a more positive note, Taggart's Christmas bacon butties were absolutely fabulous! 

And the Scottish icecream certainly didn't disgrace the Lion Rampant.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I've gone off rhubarb for that same reason, for crumbles it's now apple, plum,gooseberry or cherry; to ring the changes a bit try replacing some of the flour with ground almond (especialy good on a plum crumble) or dessicated coconut, I would think other variations possible, maybe oat flour instead of wheat.


----------



## LezLee

Ingélou said:


> Small gripe - why is rhubarb so structurally waterlogged? You stew it up and all those nice firm chunks become stringy soup. It meant that my crumble didn't crumble properly, but goo-ed a bit instead. Still, the ingredients were all nice, and it all went down the same place so...
> 
> On a more positive note, Taggart's Christmas bacon butties were absolutely fabulous!
> 
> And the Scottish icecream certainly didn't disgrace the Lion Rampant.


Ingélou - have you got a pressure cooker? Rhubarb stays in whole chunks because it's cooked by steam, not immersed in water. Then just put it in a dish, cover with the crumble and put it in the oven.


----------



## Ingélou

LezLee said:


> Ingélou - have you got *a pressure cooker*? Rhubarb stays in whole chunks because it's cooked by steam, not immersed in water. Then just put it in a dish, cover with the crumble and put it in the oven.


Alas, no. I've always been scared to death of them. 
The recipe calls for only 50 ml of water, but clearly that's 50 ml too much.

Thanks, Lez Lee - I bet your rhubarb crumble is fantastic. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
PS - I could maybe try steaming the rhubarb chunks first, and then adding the sugar & soupcon of ginger in the dish before I add the crumble layer.

Might have to wait till next Christmas, though.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Alas, no. I've always been scared to death of them.
> The recipe calls for only 50 ml of water, but clearly that's 50 ml too much.
> 
> Thanks, Lez Lee - I bet your rhubarb crumble is fantastic.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> PS - I could maybe try steaming the rhubarb chunks first, and then adding the sugar & soupcon of ginger in the dish before I add the crumble layer.
> 
> Might have to wait till next Christmas, though.


Don't add water to rhubarb. Just drop the chunks into a thick-bottomed pan and raise the heat slowly. The rhubarb exudes more than enough liquid to cook in, and the flavour is not diluted. And a healthy addition of root ginger is good. Or, later in the year when it's in leaf, sweet cicely (aka Queen Anne's Lace).


----------



## LezLee

Are you near the Rhubarb Triangle, Pat?


----------



## Ingélou

LezLee said:


> Are you near the Rhubarb Triangle, Pat?


!!!

But then I looked it up, and it isn't a place where hapless walkers disappear, absorbed by huge triffid-like red stalks.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhubarb_Triangle


----------



## LezLee

I didn’t know about the sculpture! It’s rather fine.


----------



## CnC Bartok

"Rhubarb is a native of Siberia and thrives in the wet cold winters in Yorkshire."

Made me laugh.,....:devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

I tried a piece of rhubarb pie once and it tasted awful. I have no desire to further pursue rhubarb.


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> I tried a piece of rhubarb pie once and it tasted awful. I have no desire to further pursue rhubarb.


It had obviously been completely misused. It's delicious when treated properly.


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> It had obviously been completely misused. It's delicious when treated properly.


So I am told, but I am not taking any chances. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm missing Lunasong and all those stories of wind instrument contamination.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Robert Pickett said:


> "Rhubarb is a native of Siberia and thrives in the wet cold winters in Yorkshire."
> 
> Made me laugh.,....:devil:


It grows and crops well well north of the rhubarb triangle, where I grew up in Aberdeen. It's a prized (and formerly often home-grown) delicacy here. In my childhood, my mother would regularly produce rhubarb crumble, rhubarb fool and rhubarb tarts for family desserts made using my father's rhubarb.



> "The idea of using rhubarb in cooking is a relatively modern one, and in the UK at least seems to have coincided with sugar becoming more readily available. ...it has since become a staple of Scottish home cooking and a common feature of kitchen gardens, so easy is it to grow. Rhubarb is a good source of vitamin C and fibre...
> The List


----------



## Dan Ante

Fritz Kobus said:


> So I am told, but I am not taking any chances. :lol:


Come on don't be a girl give it a go


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> Come on don't be a girl give it a go


Nope, and I forbid my wife ever cooking fired liver in our house too. What a horrid stench! No cauliflower either! :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Fritz Kobus said:


> Nope, and I forbid my wife ever cooking *fired liver* in our house too.


That's what you get when your recipe book has a misprint.


----------



## Guest

I love stewed rhubarb and plums, so delicious in a pie or crumble. 

Have you tried rhubarb yogurt? Yum!


----------



## Ingélou

Whatever well-intentioned vows I make before Christmas, I always end up eating too much. 

As William Blake said, the Road of Excess leads to the Palace of Wisdom - pity I have to travel that road so often.


----------



## LezLee

I don’t really eat too much, just the wrong things!
For Christmas dinner I have a king prawn curry from my local Chinese takeaway. As I can’t really expect them to get in the car and deliver a single container a quarter of a mile up the road, I order several dishes and some extra portions of curry sauce to use with my own prawns. Last me a few days. Good job I’ve got a big freezer!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Crazy pricing; I normally have wheat biscuits cereal for breakfast, in Tesco supermarket I have 3 choices, the original branded Weetabix, pack of 24 £2.50, Tesco's own brand 24 for £1.30 Tesco's economy range (branded as T.E.Stockwell) at 24 for £0.75 all the individual biscuits weigh between 18g and 20g, the eocnomy ones are plain with square corners, Tesco's own brand look thicker, but have rounded corners so weight is only 1g more, taste is the same; I've not bought Weetabix for years but from what I recall the taste and texture is much the same.

Why do people waste money on the branded item costing more than 3 times the economy one? The same applies to just about any product, not just food, the difference in price may not be as extreme as the case I've quoted but usually significant amount.

It's also obvious to me that when it comes to cars a lot of people take no notice of reliabilty ratings, in UK out of 40 manufacturers The top 6 are all from the far east, the highest German make is Volkswagen at 25, next is Mercedes at 30th, BMW 31, Audi 34, Porsche 37 Bentley at 39 and bottom is Maserati (mind you it may be the way they are driven that causes problems) So much for expensive status symbols.


----------



## Krummhorn

Dorsetmike said:


> . . . Why do people waste money on the branded item costing more than 3 times the economy one?


One reason is the ingredients. For me, being diabetic, I have to read the labels. The generic item usually substitutes the "real thing" for alternates that do bad things to me ... ingredients like high fructose syrup, sorbital, some artificial sugar substitutes, etc. And they do taste different. We exclusively buy Hunt's Ketchup - it is made with all natural ingredients and zero high fructose syrup - and actually tastes like ketchup used to taste when I was a young lad.

Kh


----------



## Guest

I posted a new thread headed, Name the Music. Or Name a piece of music, but it wasn't accepted. Wonder why?


----------



## Taggart

See Name the music :tiphat:

It was put in the community forum but there is a special forum for identifying classical music so it was moved. It may have been identifed already.

You can always check your threads by looking at "Find latest started threads" in your profile.


----------



## Ingélou

I'm crawling around today because we were out at a dance party last night. Scottish country dance - great programme, superb supper provided with wine too. 

My gripe is that on nights when I'm completely exhausted - I don't sleep well. 

I wonder why that is?


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> See Name the music :tiphat:
> 
> It was put in the community forum but there is a special forum for identifying classical music so it was moved. It may have been identifed already.
> 
> You can always check your threads by looking at "Find latest started threads" in your profile.


Ah, I couldn't find it at first Taggart, thank you for posting it in the right section for me, and with great results! xx

:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

A friend that I haven't seen for thirty years invites Taggart & me to her Sapphire Wedding Celebration Lunch - I think, how nice - then notice that the date is the same as my violin exam.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> A friend that I haven't seen for thirty years invites Taggart & me to her Sapphire Wedding Celebration Lunch - I think, how nice - then notice that the date is the same as my violin exam.


I am sure she would understand which is the most important to you and would rearrange things


----------



## Ingélou

Dan Ante said:


> I am sure she would understand which is the most important to you and would rearrange things


Good joke! 

#################


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> A friend that I haven't seen for thirty years invites Taggart & me to her Sapphire Wedding Celebration Lunch - I think, how nice - then notice that the date is the same as my violin exam.


Maybe the violin examiner can come to the wedding lunch and you can be examined while you entertain the guests.


----------



## Merl

My gripe for today is Suzuki Swift drivers. Never has the term 'swift' been so ironic. One of them was driving at 7mph, though Kinglassie, this evening. In the end i got fed up and overtook her by cutting across a mini roundabout. Ive never known anyone drive that slowly in a fully functional car before. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I don't play guitar as well as I want to...Having a recital 10th of february and my nails aren't perfect, strings are old and I've been busy relaxing...I had to drop the Denisov sonata yet again...


----------



## Dan Ante

Fritz Kobus said:


> Maybe the violin examiner can come to the wedding lunch and you can be examined while you entertain the guests.


Excellent, Ingelou may even earn a few quid and it would be tax free.


----------



## Bulldog

Merl said:


> My gripe for today is Suzuki Swift drivers. Never has the term 'swift' been so ironic. One of them was driving at 7mph, though Kinglassie, this evening. In the end i got fed up and overtook her by cutting across a mini roundabout. Ive never known anyone drive that slowly in a fully functional car before. Grrrrrr!


That driver was brain-dead. Speed surgery is recommended.


----------



## Ingélou

Today's gripe - having been silly enough to reveal the fact that I'm taking a violin exam, I now have to suffer all the needly jokes. Ouch!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Modern car headlight bulbs that blind on coming traffic. I don't know if it is still illegal to drive with your high beams on (we used to call them brights because they shot light farther down the road), but nowadays with super bright headlamps (think LED) one never knows if the oncoming car has LED or the motorist blithely forgot to turn the high beams off. Maddening!

Also see a lot of vehicles running with the fog lights on and there is no fog. This seems to make them brighter. Then there are these designer lights with weird configurations and some, like on the tail lights on the back of the Cadillac SUV, that make trails in your vision when you see them. 

Obnoxious seems to be the styling cue for modern automotive design.


----------



## Dorsetmike

> Obnoxious seems to be the styling cue for modern automotive design.


It's been getting worse since the 1990s, you keep thinking it can't get any worse then the next new model proves you wrong.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dorsetmike said:


> It's been getting worse since the 1990s, you keep thinking it can't get any worse then the next new model proves you wrong.


I remember a journalist remarking that since the 90s cars have often sacrificed in looks what they have now gained in performance and reliability. I really loathe those beady things you now see on headlights - they look like a bimbo's eye make-up.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Today's gripe - having been silly enough to reveal the fact that I'm taking a violin exam, I now have to suffer all the needly jokes. Ouch!


Good for you! Never stop learning.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> Today's gripe - having been silly enough to reveal the fact that I'm taking a violin exam, I now have to suffer all the needly jokes. Ouch!


We are only ribbing you it shows that we like you and the best of luck with the exam. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Big Pharma. Same gripe I have had for decades.


----------



## Zofia

Parents may move to United States of America I don’t know if I want to move there.

( ᵒ̴̶̷̥́ _ᵒ̴̶̷̣̥̀ )


----------



## Bulldog

Zofia said:


> Parents may move to United States of America I don't know if I want to move there.
> 
> ( ᵒ̴̶̷̥́ _ᵒ̴̶̷̣̥̀ )


Where do you currently live, and are you an adult?


----------



## Zofia

Bulldog said:


> Where do you currently live, and are you an adult?


Germany and no *sad*


----------



## DaveM

On KenOC’s ‘Amazonians Register Here’, I tried, but Amazon still has no record of my membership!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> Germany and no *sad*


Well in a way it is a chance to see how things are in America. Then when you are an adult, you could move back to Germany if you miss the homeland. What city or state are they thinking of moving to?


----------



## Bulldog

Zofia said:


> Germany and no *sad*


Okay. That's a big move. The USA doesn't bite, although things are a bit of a mess now with the Trumpster at the helm. Try to think of it as an adventure.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Well in a way it is a chance to see how things are in America. Then when you are an adult, you could move back to Germany if you miss the homeland. What city or state are they thinking of moving to?





Bulldog said:


> Okay. That's a big move. The USA doesn't bite, although things are a bit of a mess now with the Trumpster at the helm. Try to think of it as an adventure.


Than you both to take the time to reply to me. I have been on vacation to America before I am not scared of it. The shopping is much better than here but I do not want to leave friends, possible boyfriend. Things are not so bad maybe with Trump? Idoit yes likely but has it changed much?

I do not know where I will be schooled probably home teaching for awhile. Father has a job already if he wants.

I feel bad I think it is my fault we leave Germany I went into the big city and outsiders tried to attack me and take me away. I am fine they did not win my friends help me but Mother wants to move now.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> I feel bad I think it is my fault we leave Germany I went into the big city and *outsiders tried to attack me and take me away*. I am fine they did not win my friends help me but Mother wants to move now.


If that is why your parents want to move, it can happen here too. I don't know the probability here vs Germany though. Yeah, no fun leaving friends behind. Sure, you'll make new friends but will still miss the old ones, even with today's easy electronic communication. Also what are the opportunities for you in your desires for your life here vs Germany. Maybe there are advantages here, maybe not.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> If that is why your parents want to move, it can happen here too. I don't know the probability here vs Germany though. Yeah, no fun leaving friends behind. Sure, you'll make new friends but will still miss the old ones, even with today's easy electronic communication. Also what are the opportunities for you in your desires for your life here vs Germany. Maybe there are advantages here, maybe not.


It happened to two other girls from near by also. I would not say it is usual but not unusual also it is very different in the city now with lots of outsiders. My Father offered lot of money to go but I am conflicted would rather stay with my Aunt in Polen. Mówię po Polsku ( ͝° ͜ʖ͡°)ᕤ


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> It happened to two other girls from near by also. I would not say it is usual but not unusual also it is very different in the city now with lots of outsiders. My Father offered lot of money to go but I am conflicted would rather stay with my Aunt in Polen. Mówię po Polsku ( ͝° ͜ʖ͡°)ᕤ


It does sound like your chances of being molested in the city may be greater in that particular city. Well if the aunt in Poland(?) is an option, perhaps that works. Probably avoid the bad areas of big cities unless in a group.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart tells me that he has a dim memory of being asked to remind me about something. So I'm being asked to remember what it is so that I can remind him to remind me. We're both stumped. So this is what it's like - codgerdom.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> Taggart tells me that he has a dim memory of being asked to remind me about something. So I'm being asked to remember what it is so that I can remind him to remind me. We're both stumped. So this is what it's like - codgerdom.


Welcome to the club. It does not get better but you can't do anything about it so have a good sneeze and the promise to be able 5.25pm.


----------



## Art Rock

I have been using jpc.de for a number of years with great satisfaction, but now that I've run into a problem, I have to say their customer service sucks. My latest order was shipped by DHL, and DHL claims they delivered it. They did not. JPC is now refusing to fulfil my order until they have sorted out things (financially) with DHL. Well, they just lost me as a customer after this has been settled.


----------



## Krummhorn

Ingélou said:


> Taggart tells me that he has a dim memory of being asked to remind me about something. So I'm being asked to remember what it is so that I can remind him to remind me. We're both stumped. So this is what it's like - codgerdom.


Glad I'm not the only one ... in our house we call it a "senior moment" :lol:

Personally I'm having way too many "moments" lately.


----------



## LezLee

You could have stopped at “Taggart has a dim memory.” :lol:

I don’t have senior moments, I have senior half-hours.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Taggart tells me that he has a dim memory of being asked to remind me about something. So I'm being asked to remember what it is so that I can remind him to remind me. We're both stumped. So this is what it's like - codgerdom.


Funny though, how the things we really want to forget stick so vividly in mind.


----------



## Bulldog

LezLee said:


> You could have stopped at "Taggart has a dim memory." :lol:
> 
> I don't have senior moments, I have senior half-hours.


I don't have any senior time periods that I can remember.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> I don't have any senior time periods that I can remember.


:lol: You can also post that one in the jokes thread! :lol:


----------



## Zofia

My CD player just broke oh no T_T


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> My CD player just broke oh no T_T


Play them through your computer. Even better, rip them to files on your computer then play them.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Play them through your computer. Even better, rip them to files on your computer then play them.


I like play from disc/vinyl i get more pleasure that way


----------



## Dan Ante

Zofia said:


> My CD player just broke oh no T_T


Buy British. .......


----------



## Joe B

Dan Ante said:


> Buy British. .......


I did. My last purchase was a Cyrus CDt.....very happy.


----------



## Zofia

Dan Ante said:


> Buy British. .......











I did Ruark Audio R4 MK3 thankfully they are a very nice company they are going to replace it for free DHL will be here tomorrow to take it away and I should have a new one by Freitag.

edit



Joe B said:


> I did. My last purchase was a Cyrus CDt.....very happy.


I just read this LUL maybe Englisch CD makers not so good?


----------



## Zofia

BBC iPlayer has stopped working with my VPN T_T but Google says I’m still in “United Kingdom”.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My arm hurts from playing black metal...3 guys at the high-school I work at has a pretty good metal band going, and I will hopefully be guestartist on THE BLOND BEAST. I'm good at tremolo on my classical guitar, but with a pick I'm not so hot. I have a student made poster on my door that says "Kjetil the king", so I have to step up  This is like 4'33", only that I tremolo-pick 16th notes at 125bpm the whole time, so actually the complete opposite...


----------



## Zofia

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> My arm hurts from playing black metal...3 guys at the high-school I work at has a pretty good metal band going, and I will hopefully be guestartist on THE BLOND BEAST. I'm good at tremolo on my classical guitar, but with a pick I'm not so hot. I have a student made poster on my door that says "Kjetil the king", so I have to step up  This is like 4'33", only that I tremolo-pick 16th notes at 125bpm the whole time, so actually the complete opposite...


Unglaublich! :O ^^


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am tired of the snow! Last night the prediction was 1/2 to 1 inch. We got 2.5 inches! 

Tomorrow the forecast is 4-8 inches. 

I can't stand it anymore, but realize if I move way south, there will be a multitude of other problems to deal with instead of snow, like fire ants, killer bees, chiggers and ticks, floods, hurricanes, etc.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am tired of the snow! Last night the prediction was 1/2 to 1 inch. We got 2.5 inches!
> 
> Tomorrow the forecast is 4-8 inches.
> 
> I can't stand it anymore, but realize if I move way south, there will be a multitude of other problems to deal with instead of snow, like fire ants, killer bees, chiggers and ticks, floods, hurricanes, etc.


Do like Claudio Abbado! Listen to the snow


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Do like Claudio Abbado! Listen to the snow


Fascinating. Yes, the sound of a heavy snowfall in the woodlands is beautiful.

And to think that my latest area of interest is Schubert's Winter Journey (Winterreise) after seeing it in concert.


----------



## Bulldog

Fritz Kobus said:


> I can't stand it anymore, but realize if I move way south, there will be a multitude of other problems to deal with instead of snow, like fire ants, killer bees, chiggers and ticks, floods, hurricanes, etc.


That's not the case with many cities such as San Diego and Albuquerque - great weather without any catastrophic events. Your're just the kind of guy those two cities would love to have as a resident.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> That's not the case with many cities such as San Diego and Albuquerque - great weather without any catastrophic events. Your're just the kind of guy those two cities would love to have as a resident.


Albuquerque interests me, but they don't have much water. Remember, I am from the Great Lakes region. Oh, they must have black widow spiders and scorpions.


----------



## Zofia

strange questions all day from a member here don’t like it T_T


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> strange questions all day from a member here don't like it T_T


This coming in private messages?


----------



## RockyIII

Too many posts, not enough time.

Rocky


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> This coming in private messages?


Yes maybe not bad but asking for many details of my life I don't like, why must they know? Be friends first then ask please.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

My arm hurts from shoveling snow this morning and just now. I might have used it too much on my data-mouse and black metal before. No, it's the snow.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> Yes maybe not bad but asking for many details of my life I don't like, why must they know? Be friends first then ask please.


Sounds creepy. Could be well intentioned, but.... Can report to moderator I suppose. Or maybe a way to block that person.

Alternately give them totally false and misleading information. Never give out personal identifying information to a stranger. Probably best to simply ignore.


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Sounds creepy. Could be well intentioned, but.... Can report to moderator I suppose. Or maybe a way to block that person.
> 
> Alternately give them totally false and misleading information. Never give out personal identifying information to a stranger. Probably best to simply ignore.


It was "creepy" do not think it was intentional. I replied he explained it was all good.

Passed music today but now need to study very hard piece.


----------



## Ingélou

We've been trying to sell our house, but in vain. Our third bedroom is small & we've been using it as a laundry room with a tumble drier & clothes horse - we felt it was a weak point because people couldn't really envisage it as a bedroom. 

So today we took delivery of a single bed and moved it in. Now I am wondering whether it is a weak point, because people can all too easily envisage it, as a cramped bedroom.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> We've been trying to sell our house, but in vain. Our third bedroom is small & we've been using it as a laundry room with a tumble drier & clothes horse - we felt it was a weak point because people couldn't really envisage it as a bedroom.
> 
> So today we took delivery of a single bed and moved it in. Now I am wondering whether it is a weak point, because people can all too easily envisage it, as a cramped bedroom.


Well, it is good having three bedrooms. That is all I ever had in my two houses. Very nice for a couple whose kids have moved out, so third bedroom makes nice office or den.


----------



## RockyIII

Most plastic CD jewel cases have flexible tabs on the center spindle that you can push to easily release the CD. However, there is one type of 2-CD case that has very rigid center spindles with no flexibility. The CDs are held so tightly that it always feels like I'm going to break one trying to remove it. Well, that just happened. Aargh!


----------



## SixFootScowl

RockyIII said:


> Most plastic CD jewel cases have flexible tabs on the center spindle that you can push to easily release the CD. However, there is one type of 2-CD case that has very rigid center spindles with no flexibility. The CDs are held so tightly that it always feels like I'm going to break one trying to remove it. Well, that just happened. Aargh!


Oh wow! I have had such cases, but it takes a very great force to snap a CD. I hope the flying pieces didn't injure anyone. CD flak would be painful.


----------



## RockyIII

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh wow! I have had such cases, but it takes a very great force to snap a CD. I hope the flying pieces didn't injure anyone. CD flak would be painful.


It didn't shatter. In fact, I didn't even realize that I broke it until I put it on to play and heard "Pop! Pop! Pop!" Upon examination, I found it was cleanly split through half the diameter.


----------



## LezLee

Ingélou said:


> We've been trying to sell our house, but in vain. Our third bedroom is small & we've been using it as a laundry room with a tumble drier & clothes horse - we felt it was a weak point because people couldn't really envisage it as a bedroom.
> 
> So today we took delivery of a single bed and moved it in. Now I am wondering whether it is a weak point, because people can all too easily envisage it, as a cramped bedroom.


When we were selling our last house, we bought a single bed-settee that folded up against the wall in the tiny bedroom. I doubt if it fooled anyone though!


----------



## Zofia

Ingélou said:


> We've been trying to sell our house, but in vain. Our third bedroom is small & we've been using it as a laundry room with a tumble drier & clothes horse - we felt it was a weak point because people couldn't really envisage it as a bedroom.
> 
> So today we took delivery of a single bed and moved it in. Now I am wondering whether it is a weak point, because people can all too easily envisage it, as a cramped bedroom.


I have seen this problem on TV the advisor made the small room into a nursery and it appealed to a man and pregnant wife. Much work though perhaps not worth it. Definitely think having the bed is a good idea most people fail to visualise well.

I went to your profile mistakenly you have amazing hair! They say Red hair is "kissed by fire" it is lucky in A Song of Ice and Fire, I hope it is true for you.


----------



## Zofia

I have my Latin pre final today cannot sleep feel sick with anxiety. Listening to the tape I made for class hopefully will fall asleep soon it is 3:15 am.


----------



## Ingélou

Zofia said:


> I went to your profile mistakenly you have amazing hair! They say Red hair is "*kissed by fire...*"


*Ouch! * 
But you're right, of course - that's the gripe of every redhead on a sunny day. 
I've always got burned very easily, as you can see from this photo when I was 9 or 10.


----------



## Ingélou

Today's gripe is different - we have snow, and I did so want to follow up on yesterday's gardening.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Third bedroom can make a cosy office/workroom, I would suggest it would be ideal for a model railway, which is what I use my spare bedroom for (second childhood?).


----------



## jasper01

How lucky that you can garden at the end of January. In Northern Ontario we now have close to 3 feet of snow and have endured temperatures of -35C. In some parts of British Columbia,thousands of KM to the west, they have daffodils and blossoms now. Canada is a very diverse country. I like snow, but enough is enough!


----------



## Ingélou

jasper01 said:


> How lucky that you can garden at the end of January. In Northern Ontario we now have close to 3 feet of snow and have endured temperatures of -35C. In some parts of British Columbia,thousands of KM to the west, they have daffodils and blossoms now. Canada is a very diverse country. I like snow, but enough is enough!


Well, it's more 'sorting the garden out' - Taggart is enjoying hacking the jungle down, and I'm trying to clear earth off a buried patio. But we do have some lovely snowdrops in the garden. No daffs as yet.

I hope your snow clears up a bit as soon as may be. :tiphat:


----------



## LezLee

My 3rd bedroom houses my 40-year-old 14” TV and all my home videos, both Betamax and VHS. I had about 120 but have managed to get down to 40! I still play them occasionally.
Today’s gripe is that the final working jet on my gas cooker will no longer ignite and I’m having to use matches. I love my cooker, it’s served me well for 24 years and I really don’t like modern ones at all. I’m desperately hoping it’s fixable.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> *Ouch! *
> But you're right, of course - that's the gripe of every redhead on a sunny day.
> I've always got burned very easily, as you can see from this photo when I was 9 or 10.
> 
> View attachment 112283


*"Actually, skin and hair colour result from the relative levels of two types of melanin pigment: the dark-brown pigment discussed above, and a reddish version of the pigment. All people produce the red pigment, but red-headed people lack the ability to produce normal levels of the dark pigment. This is now thought to be due to a mutation in one of the genes involved in pigment manufacture in the skin cells.

"Not only do red-heads lack the ability to produce much protective dark pigment, but their red pigment reacts directly with sunlight to produce chemicals which cause damage to their DNA, which leads to skin cancer. Red-heads must therefore be doubly careful in their exposure to the sun. Red hair may be beautiful, but the condition almost certainly arose from a mutation causing the loss of ability to produce dark pigment."*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Going to -8 F today and -14 F tomorrow. Monday will be close to +50 F. Crazy!


----------



## Zofia

People who add him/her/the in thier twitter bio


----------



## senza sordino

jasper01 said:


> How lucky that you can garden at the end of January. In Northern Ontario we now have close to 3 feet of snow and have endured temperatures of -35C. In some parts of British Columbia,thousands of km to the west, they have daffodils and blossoms now. Canada is a very diverse country. I like snow, but enough is enough!


Sorry about the frigid weather.

I can attest to this statement. In my garden the daffodils are growing. They haven't bloomed yet, but soon. It's been sunny and nearly warm all month. 10 degrees Celsius in the afternoon. My heating / electric bill is 30% lower this month than last year at this time.


----------



## Zofia

senza sordino said:


> Sorry about the frigid weather.
> 
> I can attest to this statement. In my garden the daffodils are growing. They haven't bloomed yet, but soon. It's been sunny and nearly warm all month. 10 degrees Celsius in the afternoon. My heating / electric bill is 30% lower this month than last year at this time.


Where are you? It has been more mild than normal here but bad for my Aunt in Polen


----------



## Zofia

Ingélou said:


> *Ouch! *
> But you're right, of course - that's the gripe of every redhead on a sunny day.
> I've always got burned very easily, as you can see from this photo when I was 9 or 10.
> 
> View attachment 112283


I know that pain but in the A Song of Ice and Fire books (Game of Thrones) it is a good thing. Up in the northlands Fire is life so you are favourite of old gods.


----------



## Ingélou

Zofia said:


> I know that pain but in the A Song of Ice and Fire books (Game of Thrones) it is a good thing. Up in the northlands Fire is life *so you are favourite of old gods*.


 However am I going to break it to my Parish Priest?!?


----------



## Zofia

Ingélou said:


> However am I going to break it to my Parish Priest?!?


What he does not yet know...

Finished my Liszt Transcendental Études practice. I am not worried I think I will do well in the exam; Thank goodness I have doubled joints my hands are too small for Liszt my pinky is on fire...

Made a mistake of watching a video from the elephant charity I volunteer with. Men killed 20 elephants babies also had a nightmare dream I was going to school takes shortcut into the flower garden and dead baby elephant ghost cry for his mama... T_T


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Practicing guitar is a drag when you've cut your finger right where you press the string. It doesn't get better when you're drinking beer...At least I have a week


----------



## RockyIII

I can't gripe, but I would be if I lived in Cotton, Wisconsin, where they had a low temperature of -56° F/-49 C during the polar vortex cold spell this week.


----------



## Zofia

RockyIII said:


> I can't gripe, but I would be if I lived in Cotton, Wisconsin, where they had a low temperature of -56° F/-49 C during the polar vortex cold spell this week.











I oray for you all stay safe

My gripe also relate to guitar the boy I like very much was here we played guitar duo Bach and some Spanish. One string broke on my guitar much embarrassed.


----------



## SixFootScowl

People who pull there stuff out of the microwave before the timer is finished and don't hit reset. Then I put my stuff in and try to enter a time and it won't work until I stop and hit reset. A minor inconvenience but when it happens a lot it becomes an aggravation.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The phrase I have seen a couple of authors use,

"In my *heart of hearts* I knew ......."

Augggggggh! That is sooooo aggravating, and IMO stupid too. How many hearts does a person have?


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> The phrase I have seen a couple of authors use,
> 
> "In my *heart of hearts* I knew ......."
> 
> Augggggggh! That is sooooo aggravating, and IMO stupid too. How many hearts does a person have?


I think the meaning is meant to be be something like deep inside or if you are truthful to your heart. Many times you may feel away but in self reflection you know truely it is not how you really feel.

Some time I may say Bach is GOAT in my heart of hearts I know it is Wagner...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> I think the meaning is meant to be be something like deep inside or if you are truthful to your heart. Many times you may feel away but in self reflection you know truely it is not how you really feel.


Yes, I think "deep down in my heart" is better than "heart of hearts."

Why does Bach have face paint?


----------



## RockyIII

I'm not interested in the Super Bowl tomorrow, but apparently all the football fans were shopping at the same grocery store to which I went this afternoon. I don't recall ever seeing it so crowded other than when snow is in the forecast. Ugh.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still snowing but looks out to be a nice sun tomorrow. Oh, got to shovel some...


----------



## Zofia

I have no desire to play much gsmes at the moment donâ€™t know why...

Playing CKII on my Laptop in bed with the logs burning it is perfect í ½í±Œ but other games are just donâ€™t even want to think about it.

HRE campaign conquered all of Europe do I invade Russia or head straight for the Holy Land?


----------



## Bulldog

RockyIII said:


> I'm not interested in the Super Bowl tomorrow, but apparently all the football fans were shopping at the same grocery store to which I went this afternoon. I don't recall ever seeing it so crowded other than when snow is in the forecast. Ugh.


Of the 50 most watched programs in the past year in the USA, 47 were college and NFL football games.


----------



## Zofia

Think my illness is coming on again my knees and elbows are burning. Went to stand outside older lady next home down saw me must think I am mad.

Big issue with Amazon new packet for packaging it is plastic bag and not the recycle cardbox they normally use. WTF


----------



## SixFootScowl

Coupons drive me nuts. I either forget to bring them to the store, or I have some that have expired. Why must they treat us like rats in a maze?


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Coupons drive me nuts. I either forget to bring them to the store, or I have some that have expired. Why must they treat us like rats in a maze?


True I had coupons with thr Disney store said all store wide so i put maybe €220 of stuff in my shopping basket get 20% so I am thinking €45 euro off (actually €44 i think but was quick mentally calculating). Nothing in my basket was valid for no code...

The store only had one thing the disney pins that was acceptable I walked out...


----------



## DaveM

Super Bowl LIII: 3 hours of my life I won’t get back. Probably the most boring Super Bowl in American Nation Football League history. It was the lowest scoring ever. Two of the top throwing teams seemed to forget how to do it. Gr-r-r-r.


----------



## Guest

There was a time when newspapers were read the morning after the night they were printed. There was a time when letters to the editor might not reach the editor for a day or two.

Now, I wake up to read the paper at 6am and the chance to comment is gone, with all comment columns already closed; the night owls and the jerks who need moderating have invariably consumed the capacity of the paper to absorb controversy!

Last night, I went to the movies to see a film only just released in the UK; it's first weekend. The Guardian has numerous articles, including two reviews, and all are closed to comment.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/green-book

Grrr!


----------



## Bulldog

DaveM said:


> Super Bowl LIII: 3 hours of my life I won't get back. Probably the most boring Super Bowl in American Nation Football League history. It was the lowest scoring ever. Two of the top throwing teams seemed to forget how to do it. Gr-r-r-r.


Games where defense is dominant are not exciting, but my opinion isn't as negative as yours. Both defensive strategies were outstanding. The Pats keyed on Goff's inexperience, hoping to confuse him with different alignments - worked beautifully. L.A. keyed on Brady's lack of agility.

The main thing is that the Pats won another one. It's too bad I grew up in Boston when the Pats sucked eggs.


----------



## Zofia

MacLeod said:


> There was a time when newspapers were read the morning after the night they were printed. There was a time when letters to the editor might not reach the editor for a day or two.
> 
> Now, I wake up to read the paper at 6am and the chance to comment is gone, with all comment columns already closed; the night owls and the jerks who need moderating have invariably consumed the capacity of the paper to absorb controversy!
> 
> Last night, I went to the movies to see a film only just released in the UK; it's first weekend. The Guardian has numerous articles, including two reviews, and all are closed to comment.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/green-book
> 
> Grrr!


A lot of the newspaper now just automatically disable comment on most if not all topic. Both here in the Euro Zone counties and UK I noticed this started three years ago. I know I am young but I am engaged and would like to read the comments section for real opinions.

I do the Spectator digital from the UK it still has comments and it is fairly balanced on most social issues even some ex guardian writers regular now.


----------



## Zofia

No school today it is only practice half day so teacher said I can do it at home she knows I will. Legs are hurting me so much I tried to put on some PJ bottoms and they don’t fit. Accused Father of letting the maid shrink them turns out I’ve grown 11 cm since last measuring.

Maybe I will be the runt no longer! cool


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> Think my illness is coming on again my knees and elbows are burning.


This does not sound good. What is it and how often does it happen?


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> This does not sound good. What is it and how often does it happen?


Autoimmune disease common in my family due to both side mainly aristocratic in the past. All of my Grandmothers generations had it 14 kinder half if my Mothers 8 kinder (included Mother) if my generation only me 6 kinder

I was not planned for my Mother was told she could not have more due to age and health but she says God answered her prayers and I was born. Doctor says it is unlikely any of my children will have if especially if I marry common which I hope to marry my friend but need to wait...


----------



## DaveM

Bulldog said:


> Games where defense is dominant are not exciting, but my opinion isn't as negative as yours. Both defensive strategies were outstanding. The Pats keyed on Goff's inexperience, hoping to confuse him with different alignments - worked beautifully. L.A. keyed on Brady's lack of agility...


Yes, I understand that from a strategic point of view, it was an interesting game for those who enjoy that aspect, but this was a season with particularly exciting games and the hype that surrounds the Super Bowl creates a scenario of an anti-climax if the game ends up as a total defensive affair. Belachick also outcoached McVay, forcing him into defensive play. IMO, McVay should have called his bluff and tried more of the long game in the last quarter (I know he tried some, but too little too late). Also, something's going on with Gurley -only 35 yards!


----------



## Zofia

*If I get locked out*

Long story my password app is offline I don't have access to the email or passwords used to for TC. I have contacted Krummhorn with my personal email hopefully things are sorted out. Sorry all for being the pain in the backside.

Leaving message here aslo in case I am gone. I must go practice etudes and will much likely be logged out for inactivity...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Frustrated with this site's image posting. Every time you have to uncheck "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" or you will get a horrible insert into your message that you cannot reverse. It just happened to me, so I copied my post but for the horrible attachment part, cancelled and opened a new response window, and the horrible insert came with it.


----------



## Art Rock

The site ate my reply just now.

I've asked many times to change the default for this box to unchecked, but no effect.


----------



## Taggart

Fritz Kobus said:


> Frustrated with this site's image posting. Every time you have to uncheck "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" or you will get a horrible insert into your message that you cannot reverse. It just happened to me, so I copied my post but for the horrible attachment part, cancelled and opened a new response window, and the horrible insert came with it.


Go advanced, manage attachments, delete the attachment, save. That's what I did here - https://www.talkclassical.com/59696-what-do-you-listen.html#post1583141

Total pain in the fundament. The best way is to use the IMG tabs directly and avoid the button. I've used later versions of vBuletin and ... they're even worse!


----------



## Flamme

Too much work, too little time and seems days slip through my fingers and I don't really have a good outlet or the ability to ''let go''.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Too much work, too little time and seems days slip through my fingers and I don't really have a good outlet or the ability to ''let go''.


I'm retired now so I don't have too much work - but I know only too well about an inability to 'let go'.
Hope things improve very soon & you feel more that life is going your way. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

DaveM said:


> Yes, I understand that from a strategic point of view, it was an interesting game for those who enjoy that aspect, but this was a season with particularly exciting games and the hype that surrounds the Super Bowl creates a scenario of an anti-climax if the game ends up as a total defensive affair. Belachick also outcoached McVay, forcing him into defensive play. IMO, McVay should have called his bluff and tried more of the long game in the last quarter (I know he tried some, but too little too late). Also, something's going on with Gurley -only 35 yards!


I never saw this year's Superbowl but I probably would have preferred it to last year's which seemed like a basketball game in comparison (and I don't mean that in a favourable way).


----------



## Zofia

Doctor came gave me steroid injection and I feel much better already, leg hurts though oof...

I have to do my music exam today and was told I could do it next week. I said I wanted to go in and do it and two teacher will come after school and let me do my exam at home >_< love my school!


----------



## Zofia

I am trying to explain the Send Nudes meme to Mother it's not going well; Pray for me...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> I am trying to explain the Send Nudes meme to Mother it's not going well; Pray for me...


Wait till she gets one of these random span texts and then she will understand.


----------



## RockyIII

I really dislike the digipak style CD cases. Traditional hard plastic CD cases could certainly stand some improving, but at least they are easily replaced when they break or show signs of wear. The digipaks are so fragile, and almost every one I receive has a crease or ding from shipping. The only way to replace them when they tear or get worn out is to buy a whole new CD. Aargh!


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Wait till she gets one of these random span texts and then she will understand.


Ha no it is on my social media my best friend comment under my birthday pics "wow send nudes ٩(♡ε♡ )۶"

Mother saw this thought Hannah had gone homosexual and was confused because she likes boys greatly. Is difficult to explain Mother in her 50s.


----------



## Zofia

RockyIII said:


> I really dislike the digipak style CD cases. Traditional hard plastic CD cases could certainly stand some improving, but at least they are easily replaced when they break or show signs of wear. The digipaks are so fragile, and almost every one I receive has a crease or ding from shipping. The only way to replace them when they tear or get worn out is to buy a whole new CD. Aargh!


I feel the same way but they are much cheaper and appear more classy to some. I would be ok if the CD became luxury item and each CD came with book maybe even digital download flac or mp3 files. Just now one CD is not worth €40 I'm no but neee.


----------



## SixFootScowl

RockyIII said:


> I really dislike the digipak style CD cases. Traditional hard plastic CD cases could certainly stand some improving, but at least they are easily replaced when they break or show signs of wear. The digipaks are so fragile, and almost every one I receive has a crease or ding from shipping. The only way to replace them when they tear or get worn out is to buy a whole new CD. Aargh!


I really like digipak, but if the plastic holder breaks, you are stuck with a useless holder. I hate jewel cases but they are, as you say, versatile.

One I really like is this and Cecilia has a lot of them. Only thing is that the CD goes into a sleeve at the ends of the book inside and it is rather tight. Since I only pull it out once to rip it, that works for me. So my gripe her is why don't that have more of these for other singers too.


----------



## Zofia

Did the news always tell so much lies or is it new?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Nope, it's just Trump.


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> Nope, it's just Trump.


I don't want to get in trouble again for politics but I know he lies a lot. German news however has nothing to do with Trump and they are lying about something I saw with my own eyes.

I get people dislike Trump (I don't think he is very nice person) but all those kind of people lie. I think it reflects badly on someone if any time I ask if the news is like this their answer is no but Trump...

There is actual video and the German news is not allowed to show it apparently...


----------



## SixFootScowl

CnC Bartok said:


> Nope, it's just Trump.


Yeah, people believed so much fake news (and fake history). I hope now that Trump is exposing the fake news people will wake up.


----------



## Zofia

BBC is asking me to create a BBC account O_O How do I do this not UK postcode...


----------



## CnC Bartok

Zofia said:


> BBC is asking me to create a BBC account O_O How do I do this not UK postcode...


You can't! You have to pay the TV Licence to be allowed to watch BBC.....


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> You can't! You have to pay the TV Licence to be allowed to watch BBC.....


I use a VPN but it is ok my friend his family still live there he gave me their postcode


----------



## CnC Bartok

Zofia said:


> I am trying to explain the Send Nudes meme to Mother it's not going well; Pray for me...


Glad we now know this is innocent.....

Interestingly, this bloke keeps asking me to send him nudes. I have of course obliged, but it's costing me a huge amount of money. Those Rubens oil paintings don't come cheap......:devil:


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> Glad we now know this is innocent.....
> 
> Interestingly, this bloke keeps asking me to send him nudes. I have of course obliged, but it's costing me a huge amount of money. Those Rubens oil paintings don't come cheap......:devil:


LOL would not wish to see this phone pill your data is unlimt yes?


----------



## Larkenfield

My gripe is because there are not nearly enough gripes on this thread. Must. Do. Better. :tiphat:


----------



## DaveM

Just watched the Grammys and was looking forward to seeing Lady GaGa sing ‘Shallow’, a song I really liked in ‘A Star Is Born’ only to see her butcher it with an over-the-top performance and apparent total misunderstanding that it was a song best sung simply as in the movie. Gr-r-r-r.


----------



## Zofia

tried to play video games but people are so nasty online.


----------



## Zofia

DaveM said:


> Just watched the Grammys and was looking forward to seeing Lady GaGa sing 'Shallow', a song I really liked in 'A Star Is Born' only to see her butcher it with an over-the-top performance and apparent total misunderstanding that it was a song best sung simply as in the movie. Gr-r-r-r.


She was surprising good in that film I am told. Pity she's autotune AF...


----------



## Zofia

Nom nom nom OwO


----------



## Zofia

Ended up in the cringe 900+ genders section of Reddit don’t understand how but my goodness saying something is fact even though it is not reallh does convince a large section of the internet.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oh no, more stupid snow and stupid ice storms on their way!


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh no, more stupid snow and stupid ice storms on their way!


Keep save hope you have enough supplies


----------



## Ingélou

Today we had a little reminder that in this life *everything is only okay until it's not*. We were gardening, when Taggart slipped on a mossy path and cut his head open on a thorny branch. Luckily it seems to be okay, but occasioned some anxious moments till I was able to get him checked over at our GP surgery.

My gripe is partly that I didn't remember *that grim truth*, and partly that the best I could manage in the way of getting Taggart's wound checked was having a health visitor look at it - though she did call a nurse in, as it happens. It's just so difficult to get medical help these days - the main telephone lines were full & it was only by dint of calling the nursing department direct and pleading my case as eloquently as I could that we got a chance to see the health visitor and the reassurance that he won't need to get his head stitched.

Still, all's well that ends well.


----------



## RockyIII

Ingélou said:


> Today we had a little reminder that in this life *everything is only okay until it's not*. We were gardening, when Taggart slipped on a mossy path and cut his head open on a thorny branch. Luckily it seems to be okay, but occasioned some anxious moments till I was able to get him checked over at our GP surgery.
> 
> My gripe is partly that I didn't remember *that grim truth*, and partly that the best I could manage in the way of getting Taggart's wound checked was having a health visitor look at it - though she did call a nurse in, as it happens. It's just so difficult to get medical help these days - the main telephone lines were full & it was only by dint of calling the nursing department direct and pleading my case as eloquently as I could that we got a chance to see the health visitor and the reassurance that he won't need to get his head stitched.
> 
> Still, all's well that ends well.


Best wishes to Taggart and his noggin for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Taggart

RockyIII said:


> Best wishes to Taggart and his noggin for a speedy recovery.


Thanks! I've made a note to self - Diving head first into thorn bush = bad idea!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> Keep save hope you have enough supplies


So not as much snow as predicted but good as was about an inch followed by ice storm. Nice is that with the inch of snow, walking on the ice over snow, the snow collapses and thus you get traction. But near office maybe they did not get much snow because sidewalks were very slippery. I made it. I leave for dentist in 1.5 hours, but that is no fun as have a filling and a tooth root to be extracted--ouch.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


> Thanks! I've made a note to self - Diving head first into thorn bush = bad idea!


Good thing you must have tucked your head down so no thorns to the eyes.


----------



## Zofia

Taggart said:


> Thanks! I've made a note to self - Diving head first into thorn bush = bad idea!


I am glad you are ok! Although I hear the bush was not so lucky... =(

You must be more careful if not for you and if not for TC friends for poor Ingélou I could feel the sadness in her message I sure she had awful fright.

My friend is from the same City as you although he has not lived there since very young child age. Said Glasgow men take no S***e from anyone not even foliage.



Fritz Kobus said:


> So not as much snow as predicted but good as was about an inch followed by ice storm. Nice is that with the inch of snow, walking on the ice over snow, the snow collapses and thus you get traction. But near office maybe they did not get much snow because sidewalks were very slippery. I made it. I leave for dentist in 1.5 hours, but that is no fun as have a filling and a tooth root to be extracted--ouch.


I am glad it was not as bad and you could travel safe. It was cold and rainy here I had to take some food to the homeless shelter place. They don't accept 'hotdogs' anymore would not tell why they used to ask for them because they last long. So we have 20 tins of hotdog will likely make most for after Church or leave them there for poorer peoples.

I pray for homeless in your country during this cold weather you have. It is much amazing to think what life would be without home home and comfy beds.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I put new strings on my guitar. Quite expensive ones, but the basses sound worn out before I even practiced...


----------



## Zofia

Worse day people are horrible


----------



## Dorsetmike

My internet connection died about 10pm Sunday, tried all the usual things, connections and rebooted router etc, no joy, so had an early (ish) night.

Had to go out yesterdy morning so didn't report until about 2pm, engineer appointment booked for today betwen 12 & 4pm. At 11am engineer knocked on the door to inform me it was a network fault as I was not the only one in the block with a failure, however network engineers should arrive within the hour; they did, now sorted.

38 hours with no internet, seemed like a lifetime, no forums, no browsing Ebay nor Amazon. Had to resort to jigsaw puzzles, Scrabble, patience etc.


----------



## Joe B

Dorsetmike said:


> My internet connection died about 10pm Sunday, tried all the usual things, connections and rebooted router etc, no joy, so had an early (ish) night.
> 
> Had to go out yesterdy morning so didn't report until about 2pm, engineer appointment booked for today betwen 12 & 4pm. At 11am engineer knocked on the door to inform me it was a network fault as I was not the only one in the block with a failure, however network engineers should arrive within the hour; they did, now sorted.
> 
> 38 hours with no internet, seemed like a lifetime, no forums, no browsing Ebay nor Amazon. *Had to resort to jigsaw puzzles, Scrabble, patience etc*.


What about uninterrupted listening time for music?


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> My internet connection died about 10pm Sunday, tried all the usual things, connections and rebooted router etc, no joy, so had an early (ish) night.
> 
> Had to go out yesterdy morning so didn't report until about 2pm, engineer appointment booked for today betwen 12 & 4pm. At 11am engineer knocked on the door to inform me it was a network fault as I was not the only one in the block with a failure, however network engineers should arrive within the hour; they did, now sorted.
> 
> 38 hours with no internet, seemed like a lifetime, no forums, no browsing Ebay nor Amazon. Had to resort to jigsaw puzzles, Scrabble, patience etc.


I know just what you mean - I've got so dependent on this little magic 'box of delights', and the posters on various forums that I've got to know.

Curiously, if I go on holiday and the magic box is forcibly removed, I don't miss it and I feel a bit inhibited about coming back onto the internet again.


----------



## RockyIII

I have the 2006 DG box set of Mozart piano sonatas by Maria João Pires that I enjoy, but I thought I would try the 2-CD set by Marc-André Hamelin. I ordered it from Amazon, and when it arrived I discovered that it included two copies of disc two and disc one was missing. I notified Amazon, and they sent a replacement right away. Can you guess where this is going? Yep, the replacement had the exact same problem. This time, I decided to return it for a refund and be happy with the Pires recordings.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> My internet connection died about 10pm Sunday, tried all the usual things, connections and rebooted router etc, no joy, so had an early (ish) night.
> 
> Had to go out yesterdy morning so didn't report until about 2pm, engineer appointment booked for today betwen 12 & 4pm. At 11am engineer knocked on the door to inform me it was a network fault as I was not the only one in the block with a failure, however network engineers should arrive within the hour; they did, now sorted.
> 
> 38 hours with no internet, seemed like a lifetime, no forums, no browsing Ebay nor Amazon. Had to resort to jigsaw puzzles, Scrabble, patience etc.


Kind of like an alcoholic in the prohibition era straining Sterno through a loaf of french bread so they can drink the alcohol from it.


----------



## LezLee

I stayed with my sister in Harrogate at New Year. She’s a real Luddite, only has a computer from when she studied with the OU, only opens it about once a week to check for emails and doesn’t have WiFi! I took my iPad but was horrified when my 4G SIM card wouldn’t work. I was completely bereft. The second day I realised I only really needed the internet for leisure purposes like chatting on here, and it wasn’t the end of the world. The third day, my niece’s husband ‘tethered’ my iPad to his phone and I was so laid back I didn’t use it for a couple of hours. Perhaps technology hasn’t completely taken over my life after all


----------



## Zofia

Reggie Fils Aime is retiring from Nintendo. Wish him well and happy life with his family but I am sad. ​


----------



## Zofia

LezLee said:


> I stayed with my sister in Harrogate at New Year. She's a real Luddite, only has a computer from when she studied with the OU, only opens it about once a week to check for emails and doesn't have WiFi! I took my iPad but was horrified when my 4G SIM card wouldn't work. I was completely bereft. The second day I realised I only really needed the internet for leisure purposes like chatting on here, and it wasn't the end of the world. The third day, my niece's husband 'tethered' my iPad to his phone and I was so laid back I didn't use it for a couple of hours. Perhaps technology hasn't completely taken over my life after all


You can buy a pair plug for maybe €15-€20 that you plug into the wall socket. If you connect it to your router via ethernet you can plug the other plug into another socket it will give you ethernet and some models give you wifi. I travel with a pair of these plugs when I go on vacations.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zofia said:


> You can buy a pair plug for maybe €15-€20 that you plug into the wall socket. If you connect it to your router via ethernet you can plug the other plug into another socket it will give you ethernet and some models give you wifi. I travel with a pair of these plugs when I go on vacations.


Yes, I have that setup for my wife's computer. Works great. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWRUICG/


----------



## Dorsetmike

Why is it that within a couple of minutes of putting the light out and getting comfy, I get an itch, scratch it, get comfy again only to get another itch in a different spot, scratch it, get comfy again only to get another itch in a different spot and so it continues for what seems like hours, rarely having the same spot itch twice. 

They are all small points, ofen in awkward to reach places, no large areas, I don't seem to get them at other times, only when I'm trying to get to sleep.


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> Why is it that within a couple of minutes of putting the light out and getting comfy, I get an itch, scratch it, get comfy again only to get another itch in a different spot, scratch it, get comfy again only to get another itch in a different spot and so it continues for what seems like hours, rarely having the same spot itch twice.
> 
> They are all small points, ofen in awkward to reach places, no large areas, I don't seem to get them at other times, only when I'm trying to get to sleep.


Woe too much information


----------



## DaveM

Gripe: people who walk on the street, where there are no sidewalks, with their backs to the traffic (rather than facing it). Do they have a death wish? Do they not know about all the people who are drinking and/or texting while driving?


----------



## LezLee

Dorsetmike said:


> Why is it that within a couple of minutes of putting the light out and getting comfy, I get an itch, scratch it, get comfy again only to get another itch in a different spot, scratch it, get comfy again only to get another itch in a different spot and so it continues for what seems like hours, rarely having the same spot itch twice.
> 
> They are all small points, ofen in awkward to reach places, no large areas, I don't seem to get them at other times, only when I'm trying to get to sleep.


Restless legs are even worse!


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> Restless legs are even worse!


I sometimes wake in the night and then a weird sensation occurs where several times a minute I will feel pressure around my knee, sometimes both knees, like a squeezing that lasts a couple seconds. When that happens I just wiggle my legs and fall back to sleep.



Dorsetmike said:


> Why is it that within a couple of minutes of putting the light out and getting comfy, I get an itch, scratch it, get comfy again only to get another itch in a different spot, scratch it, get comfy again only to get another itch in a different spot and so it continues for what seems like hours, rarely having the same spot itch twice.
> 
> They are all small points, ofen in awkward to reach places, no large areas, I don't seem to get them at other times, only when I'm trying to get to sleep.


Yep, I know the feeling. Worse in winter with dry skin from the cold. I often slather on tons of hand cream before bed to help alleviate the itching.


----------



## LezLee

Fritz Kobus said:


> I sometimes wake in the night and then a weird sensation occurs where several times a minute I will feel pressure around my knee, sometimes both knees, like a squeezing that lasts a couple seconds. When that happens I just wiggle my legs and fall back to sleep.
> 
> Yep, I know the feeling. Worse in winter with dry skin from the cold. I often slather on tons of hand cream before bed to help alleviate the itching.


Fritz - I've just discovered a great cream for dry itchy skin. It's not expensive and works really well. If you can get it where you are it's worth a try.
https://www.amazon.com/OKeeffes-Rep...keeffes&qid=1551143191&s=hpc-intl-ship&sr=1-1


----------



## SixFootScowl

LezLee said:


> Fritz - I've just discovered a great cream for dry itchy skin. It's not expensive and works really well. If you can get it where you are it's worth a try.
> https://www.amazon.com/OKeeffes-Rep...keeffes&qid=1551143191&s=hpc-intl-ship&sr=1-1


I have had the O'keefes in a small container for hands. At present I am using this stuff.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I get my dry skin cream, Epiderm, on prescription, it's also available onAmazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006EI0OLM/ref=asc_df_B006EI0OLM58644349/?tag=googshopuk-21&creative=22110&creativeASIN=B006EI0OLM&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309950308787&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12277623385899797257&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1006634&hvtargid=pla-433251489560&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Totenfeier

LezLee said:


> Restless legs are even worse!


I don't know if this will work for you, but it works for me. When I get 'em, I get up immediately and read for exactly twenty minutes, fully relaxing my legs, and then get back in bed and go right off comfortably.


----------



## LezLee

Totenfeier said:


> I don't know if this will work for you, but it works for me. When I get 'em, I get up immediately and read for exactly twenty minutes, fully relaxing my legs, and then get back in bed and go right off comfortably.


Yes, I get up and walk around the room, have a drink of water, shake the duvet and pillows. It does work but not immediately.
I'll try the reading, thanks!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Seems no matter what I try it takes me an hour or more from lights out to sleeping; tried various concoctions and activities, none seem to work; sleeping pills are not advisable (unless I get a rubber undersheet), at my age I have to visit the toilet at about 2 to 3 hour intervals, plus getting back to sleep after said visits usually takes another half hour, hence I lie in until 9 or 10 am


----------



## Room2201974

So I order fret wire from a certain luthier internet company whose name will remain anonymous but it sounds rightly Scottish.....

$10 for the fret wire and $10 for shipping!!!!!! Really? $10 for shipping something that weighs less than three ounces? I needed this specific size that I couldn't find elsewhere, so I just had to grin and bare it. But the company in question will not get too many of dollars in the future.

My gripe of the day!


----------



## Minor Sixthist

I had to film a presentation for my lit class using an iPhone and after taking 2 or 3 hours piecing together a satisfactory product, had to wait 15 grueling minutes for the video to export onto e-mail and another 10 for it to actually send, attempted to upload to the presentation site we're using, only to find that my presentation not only exceeded the file size by SEVEN HUNDRED FIFTY megabytes, was also double the time limit. I had to basically rethink my entire project at 12 / 1 am. Ended up in bed at 4 and struggled through my day on 2 hours of sleep. 

I think I should go to bed now...


----------



## Guest

Sleep on a bed of nails, it will be easier for scratching.


----------



## Dorsetmike

poco a poco said:


> Sleep on a bed of nails, it will be easier for scratching.


Do you speak from experience?????????


----------



## Guest

Good grief, no!


----------



## haydnguy

It would be nice if Amazon would let you download all the music you've bought. Maybe in spreadsheet format?


----------



## Dan Ante

I am absolutely fed up with all the TV adds for life insurance they seem to have taken on a morbid direction, make sure your loved ones are provided for when you kick the bucket/pass to the other side/are pushing up daises/meet your maker etc with quite elaborate clips of deceased people finding themselves waiting to get admission through the pearly gates. 
I am consistently trying to get this frame of mind out of my head, it is not easy getting old and definitely not for the faint hearted we don’t need to reminded every 5 minutes.


----------



## Zofia

I have the cold so will not go to church today /sad 

Father also made pancakes but I give uo sweets for lent /extrasad


----------



## Zofia

Dan Ante said:


> I am absolutely fed up with all the TV adds for life insurance they seem to have taken on a morbid direction, make sure your loved ones are provided for when you kick the bucket/pass to the other side/are pushing up daises/meet your maker etc with quite elaborate clips of deceased people finding themselves waiting to get admission through the pearly gates.
> I am consistently trying to get this frame of mind out of my head, it is not easy getting old and definitely not for the faint hearted we don't need to reminded every 5 minutes.


My sympathies but it is likely aimed at people younger than yourself who refuse to realise they will ever die. I don't know what else to say except I wish you much good health for much more years yet to come and God bless.


----------



## Larkenfield

Zofia said:


> My sympathies but it is likely aimed at people younger than yourself who refuse to realise they will ever die. I don't know what else to say except I wish you much good health for much more years yet to come and God bless.


You are a precocious angel and those who are getting closer to the completion of their planetary sojourn salute you.


----------



## Dan Ante

Zofia said:


> My sympathies but it is likely aimed at people younger than yourself who refuse to realise they will ever die. I don't know what else to say except I wish you much good health for much more years yet to come and God bless.


It is no doubt easier for those that believe in an after life but for the rest of us … well you know what I mean, so the trick is to keep busy. :angel:


----------



## Zofia

Dan Ante said:


> It is no doubt easier for those that believe in an after life but for the rest of us … well you know what I mean, so the trick is to keep busy. :angel:


I did not mean to polarise it to believers and non-believers. More young and old some of my friends won't plan for this thought. I know we are teens but having a Mother with cancer brings on the same feeling I would think you have. I started life-insurance and pension fund when I found out about Mother. We could all be gone tomorrow we must make the most of life and hope we have did our best to see anyone left behind happy.

I do have sadness of my Grandparents they are 85 and 90 and perhaps will not be here to see my children. I know that they think this also. I cannot imagine the sadness but I will maybe experience one day.

Hope for you this malaise will pass and you return ti enjoy those you love.

God bless


----------



## Dorsetmike

Hospital appointment this morning, weather wet and windy, arrived to find hospital car park full, all 13 levels, and a queue, so went to the next street and found 1 space in the maternity unit. Walked about 500M to the main hospital, getting somewhat damp, after the appointment returned to the car in even heavier rain, now not just damp, almost saturated; drove home changed soaking wet trousers for a dry pair.

Now 3 hours later wind has dropped to a light breeze and sun is breaking through.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why is it that when someone brings doughnuts to the office, the chocolate ones always disappear before I get to them? 

On the bright side, I don't need to be eating doughnuts and no doughnut tempts me except chocolate.


----------



## senza sordino

Gripe: Disgusting eaters. People who eat with their mouths open. I can't stand hearing the chewing and sucking sounds. Slurping drinks is also annoying. Chewing gum with their mouth open when all I can hear is the slop, slop, slopping. I have a colleague who often, but thankfully not always, eats with the rest of us. He's a disgusting eater. He leans over his plate and shovels the food in, but he takes too big of a mouthful, so half of it comes out again and drops onto the plate. And then he chews with his mouth open. Disgusting. It puts me off eating my own food.


----------



## Zofia

Went into school today to finish my exam work. Think it went well but try to relax with video games and American gamers are always always d****. They are losing because they refuse team work and will not listen to the team. Call me “bruh” even though I am feamle then threats to rape HA! Such civilised men why I don’t wish to move there.


----------



## Ingélou

Dear Facebook - why did you tell me it was my friend's birthday, and then wouldn't let me post a greeting, either on her timeline or her own. Why do you throw these regular wobblies?

But don't think I'm accusing you - it's my fault entirely for being so dependent on your Little Box of Tricks.

Have a nice day xx


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why is it that when someone brings doughnuts to the office, the chocolate ones always disappear before I get to them?
> 
> On the bright side, I don't need to be eating doughnuts and no doughnut tempts me except chocolate.












Father and I both like the chocolate kind and he is too quick /cry


----------



## Zofia

Half gripe 

Mother is getting much enjoyment from reading the forum which makes me have much happiness. It also brings me some “salty” feeling I cannot get up to mischief or she will see... :angel:


----------



## Larkenfield

...............


----------



## Zofia

Larkenfield said:


> ...............











????????


----------



## Zofia

So my boyfriend and I are playing video games (taking one match turn each). A gamer on our team sounds like English accent (BF says North England) trys to argue with me over the pronunciation of the German level.

Even after I tell him I am German and I spoke some German to him he still argues I am saying it wrong. Why must people be so stupid...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Larkenfield said:


> ...............


This is one way to delete a post. Since the system won't let the user delete a post, they just delete the content, but cannot save changes unless the 15-character rule is met. Hence, 15+ dots, or other more creative text such as "15 characters met".


----------



## Zofia

Fritz Kobus said:


> This is one way to delete a post. Since the system won't let the user delete a post, they just delete the content, but cannot save changes unless the 15-character rule is met. Hence, 15+ dots, or other more creative text such as "15 characters met".


Sorry I knew this but I wondered if there was something wrong as the post was deleted. I hate to think something would be embarrassed or suffering in silence.


----------



## Dan Ante

Zofia said:


> Half gripe
> 
> Mother is getting much enjoyment from reading the forum which makes me have much happiness. It also brings me some "salty" feeling I cannot get up to mischief or she will see... :angel:


Mischief??? Hope she does not see this post.


----------



## Zofia

Dan Ante said:


> Mischief??? Hope she does not see this post.










Ach nein T_T​


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus

I can loan you a cone of silence


----------



## Zofia

Emmanuel Macron = flach*ichser


----------



## Zofia

There is a group of members who follow me around and post negative or mean things. I do not know what harm I ever did to you all but I have begun to hate the sight if your usernames. What joy do you revive beibg a klugscheißer to a random person online?


----------



## starthrower

The world is full of messed up people. And it's easier to be an A-HOLE when being anonymous online or behind the wheel of an automobile. It seems young people are addicted to their phones. I was at a concert last Friday night and a young guy sitting next to me played with his phone throughout the entire show. And this after the host asked everyone to please turn off their phones to respect the band's wishes.


----------



## Dan Ante

starthrower said:


> The world is full of messed up people. And it's easier to be an A-HOLE when being anonymous online or behind the wheel of an automobile. It seems young people are addicted to their phones. I was at a concert last Friday night and a young guy sitting next to me played with his phone throughout the entire show. And this after the host asked everyone to please turn off their phones to respect the band's wishes.


Two months ago I had a similar experience, I was in a waiting room with my wife to see a Surgeon there was about 12 - 15 people in the room all the women were looking at their phones and all but two men were on their phones, I was one not on my phone and another man of about sixty years was the other??


----------



## Zofia

Dan Ante said:


> Two months ago I had a similar experience, I was in a waiting room with my wife to see a Surgeon there was about 12 - 15 people in the room all the women were looking at their phones and all but two men were on their phones, I was one not on my phone and another man of about sixty years was the other??


I am only allowed to use my phone when in the company of my parents if it rings. If I try to check twitter etc I will soon feel the swift hand of Justice upon my head. Swift hand of Justice may also take my phone and internet privileges away for a time so I am not in the habbit if this.

It seems my friends parents are not so tough with this type of rule.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Zofia said:


> I am only allowed to use my phone when in the company of my parents if it rings. If I try to check twitter etc I will soon feel the swift hand of Justice upon my head. Swift hand of Justice may also take my phone and internet privileges away for a time so I am not in the habbit if this.
> 
> It seems my friends parents are not so tough with this type of rule.


Your parents are not the only nasty unpleasant ones out there. My daughter is only a few years younger than you, and we treat her with the same cruelty and disdain for her feelings as yours do! :devil:

There's more to life than mobile phones. Use in moderation, all that! Die Kunst der Gespräche?

Do, however, remind your parents that clips around the head do kill brain cells, so every one makes it 1% less likely you'll get a place at the right university


----------



## Zofia

CnC Bartok said:


> Your parents are not the only nasty unpleasant ones out there. My daughter is only a few years younger than you, and we treat her with the same cruelty and disdain for her feelings as yours do! :devil:
> 
> There's more to life than mobile phones. Use in moderation, all that! Die Kunst der Gespräche?
> 
> Do, however, remind your parents that clips around the head do kill brain cells, so every one makes it 1% less likely you'll get a place at the right university


They do not actually strike me I don't think they ever have. I actually do not mind how they treat me we art well versed in the art of conversations we rarely watch TV only concerts or movies.

Ihr Deutsch ist beeindruckend. . (I try to avoid got in trouble in the past for German)


----------



## Dorsetmike

I had a good few chuckles sitting in a local shopping centre, seeing young numpties wandering along, eyes glued to phones/pads etc, frequently bumping into other people similarly engrossed, or occasionally into pillars or walls.

I don't own a mobile device, managed without one for near 85 years see no reason to start; only time I see them as being useful is if one has to drive long distances and may need one for a breakdown or crash to request assistance.

I often see people in the supermarket asking "do we need any eggs/sugar/etc?" Whatever happened to making a shopping list before leaving the house?


----------



## Bulldog

Dorsetmike said:


> I often see people in the supermarket asking "do we need any eggs/sugar/etc?" Whatever happened to making a shopping list before leaving the house?


Shopping lists are optional. :tiphat:


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> I had a good few chuckles sitting in a local shopping centre, seeing young numpties wandering along, eyes glued to phones/pads etc, frequently bumping into other people similarly engrossed, or occasionally into pillars or walls.
> 
> I don't own a mobile device, managed without one for near 85 years see no reason to start; only time I see them as being useful is if one has to drive long distances and may need one for a breakdown or crash to request assistance.
> 
> I often see people in the supermarket asking "do we need any eggs/sugar/etc?" Whatever happened to making a shopping list before leaving the house?


Mike your a bl**$y Luddite :lol: I brought my first smart phone 2-3 years ago one feature that I find so very very useful is "Messenger" I can text, phone or video chat as long as I like to my relatives and friends all over the world for free.


----------



## LezLee

3 years ago I fell over and ended up in hospital. I only had a basic phone with no internet access and needed to contact people for whom I had no phone number. I now have a basic smartphone which I use when I stay overnight anywhere. The rest of the time I just use it as a phone. 
My sister is a real Luddite, she has the most basic phone available (not even a radio) and only uses it for texts.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Bulldog said:


> Shopping lists are optional. :tiphat:


True if you have a good awareness of what you need, if you doubt your memory then a shopping list does come in handy.


----------



## Ingélou

I'm a list sort of person in general - such satisfaction, in ticking it off.


----------



## Ingélou

LezLee said:


> 3 years ago I fell over and ended up in hospital. I only had a basic phone with no internet access and needed to contact people for whom I had no phone number. I now have a basic smartphone which I use when I stay overnight anywhere. The rest of the time I just use it as a phone.
> My sister is a real Luddite, she has the most basic phone available (not even a radio) and only uses it for texts.


More Luddite than your sister! I have a basic mobile phone for emergencies, but I don't even know how to text. 
Not really a Luddite, though, because I don't begrudge others their wee gadgets.

For messages across the world, there's Facebook Messages on my computer, and for telephones, I really like to talk to people and hear their voice. So I'm a happy Codgerette.


----------



## Art Rock

Amateurs - I don't own a handphone at all. 

My gripe: for years now I've been using a customized Symbaloo site as homepage, containing links to my favourite sites in handy buttons. I'm in the gallery now, not many customers come in, and I have nothing else to do than surfing the webs (and pre-posting for my blog), and the bl00dy Symbaloo site has been down all afternoon so far.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Art Rock said:


> Amateurs - I don't own a handphone at all.


Nor me, landline only master in the living room, extension in the bedroom.

Have 2 PCs and a laptop, one PC on line, the other plays music all day via external amp and speakers.

Not on Farcebook, nor twitter nor any other "soshul meeja" don't own a TV; only radio is an alarm clock radio, usually set to buzzer, occasionally listen to the 9 am news headlines --------- if I'm awake by then!

Most of my day is spent on the computer, I subscribe to 6 forums, on line stories and Kindle, also do jigsaw puzzles on screen, photo editing, virtual pipe organ software, Finalé notation software editing scores to send to the VPO as MIDI files. I don't limit the VPO software to organ pipe samples but also harpsichord, and most orchestral instruments so I can for example "play" sonatas for flute, or violin and Harpsichord. Must venture further on that scenario, maybe some Benny Goodman trios?

So shall we say "Selective Luddite"?


----------



## Joe B

Art Rock said:


> Amateurs - I don't own a handphone at all.





Dorsetmike said:


> Nor me, landline only master in the living room, extension in the bedroom.
> 
> Have 2 PCs and a laptop, one PC on line, the other plays music all day via external amp and speakers.
> 
> Not on Farcebook, nor twitter nor any other "soshul meeja" don't own a TV; only radio is an alarm clock radio, usually set to buzzer, occasionally listen to the 9 am news headlines --------- if I'm awake by then!.....So shall we say "Selective Luddite"?


I've never had a cell phone. There's a land line in the kitchen with extension in office. TV (video display) is only connected to an Oppo BDP 103D. No cable, satellite, etc. since 2005. My PC has a slightly more robust Intel chip than my wife's, but otherwise both PC's are identical as are the monitors. No social media. This forum and one other audio forum are the only places I do any posting online.

I do not consider myself a Luddite. I began with computers in the mid 70's. I completely understand that a smart phone is an incredibly powerful tool, but I also see how distracting and addictive it is for those who have them. People seem to have their identity entwined with their devices, and show an inability to spend even a few moments alone in silence. As a Star Trek fan since the 60's, it makes me think the BORG would find volunteers willing to be assimilated in our current society.


----------



## Zofia

https://otakucalendar.com/Release/8783/girls-last-tour-collection-collectors-edition-blu-ray-uk

T_T £80 = €84 plus the shipping but I really want it darn OwO


----------



## Zofia

Church was good got to play organ before mass started. Maybe over did it my body is on fire #sadface


----------



## SixFootScowl

Walked into furnace room last night and found water all over the floor from hot water tank going about 8 feet along one wall and 3 feet the other wall. I thought, oh no, the hot water tank is finally giving up (it dates to 1984 so is beyond its live span by about 1.5 to 2x). Turned out the shutoff valve for the hot water tank feed was dripping. I turned the valve out a little tighter in the open position and it stopped, but the valve is covered with a lot of scale. Think maybe better get the valve rebuilt before it happens again.


----------



## SixFootScowl

As if my music buying habits are not bad enough and fueled by TC, now I have a guy at the office who is a pianist (Bachelors and Masters in music, full-sized grand piano in his living room) who is throwing me headlong into Shostakovich's symphonies. Last week he told me to listen to the 7th and I loved it and bought a set. Today he recommends symphonies 1,5,7,8,10, and 12. I told him at that rate I may as well buy a whole cycle. How can I not follow his advice. He is a music expert and a good friend.


----------



## Ingélou

Fritz Kobus said:


> As if my music buying habits are not bad enough and fueled by TC, now I have a guy at the office who is a pianist (Bachelors and Masters in music, full-sized grand piano in his living room) who is throwing me headlong into Shostakovich's symphonies. Last week he told me to listen to the 7th and I loved it and bought a set. Today he recommends symphonies 1,5,7,8,10, and 12. I told him at that rate I may as well buy a whole cycle. How can I not follow his advice. He is a music expert and a good friend.


Expensive - but hey, you have the thrill of discovering fab music.


----------



## Art Rock

Fritz Kobus said:


> Shostakovich's symphonies.... I told him at that rate I may as well buy a whole cycle.


Get the Barshai on Brilliant Classics. Excellent and dirt cheap.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Get the Barshai on Brilliant Classics. Excellent and dirt cheap.


I am in. $18.51 shipped for a used VG set. Thanks for the excellent recommendation! Listening to clips on Allmusic now and can see (hear) that this will be a wonderful listening experience. Can hardly wait for delivery.


----------



## Ingélou

Woe is me!

A few weeks ago I was eating a soft biscuit when a huge piece of porcelain chipped off a crowned tooth. My dentist mended it easily, but I didn't like to put much pressure on it again, so I've been largely eating on the other side.

Yesterday, eating the nice crusty bit round the edge of a tuna pasta, I heard that ominous cracking sound again, and hey, half a premolar on the 'good side' has snapped off, leaving just one sharp side of enamel, and a heavy filling in the middle.

Off to the dentist again this afternoon, and lucky I could get in.

Maybe I should just live on porridge for the rest of my life.

Why, oh why, did I eat so many sweets when I was a child. 

'Oh, I wish I'd looked after my teeth.'


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ This describes me exactly. Brushing one evening and a tooth broke off. I have had several do that since getting a lower partial that they then have to add to. My upper teeth are still in pretty good shape and I have all of them, but only have 6 teeth left on the lower. The gravity theory I guess. All the sugar collects at on the lower side.


----------



## RockyIII

Music companies should know that most people who buy classical music don't have young eyes. I can read books just fine without reading glasses, but the size of print on CD cases and booklets is so tiny it is impossible.


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> Music companies should know that most people who buy classical music don't have young eyes. I can read books just fine without reading glasses, but the size of print on CD cases and booklets is so tiny it is impossible.


I bought a really nice 10x magnifying glass that I keep on my desktop for this very reason. I wear computer glasses which are for reading at arms length as well as bifocals for normal reading. With the computer glasses I can't make out a thing on the CD cases without the magnifier. Even with my bifocals, which correct my reading to 20x20, I still find it nearly impossible to read the small font as well as the often terrible contrast with the font color vs the background color.


----------



## RockyIII

I forget the album, but I once saw a CD with the original record jacket reduced to fit, both front and back. I burst out laughing.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> Woe is me!
> 
> 'Oh, I wish I'd looked after my teeth.'


The great Lady Pam, absolutely love her.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I'd just pressed the snooze button at 9 am when some bloke started hammering outside the bedroom window; in the last gales we had a fence panel had blown loose and rattled in the wind, he was replacing it; didn't take him long so I decided to try and get back in snooze mode when the contract gardeners started mowing the lawns with a noisy petrol mower. So much for my lie in!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Woe is me!
> 
> A few weeks ago I was eating a soft biscuit when a huge piece of porcelain chipped off a crowned tooth. My dentist mended it easily, but I didn't like to put much pressure on it again, so I've been largely eating on the other side.
> 
> Yesterday, eating the nice crusty bit round the edge of a tuna pasta, I heard that ominous cracking sound again, and hey, half a premolar on the 'good side' has snapped off, leaving just one sharp side of enamel, and a heavy filling in the middle.
> 
> Off to the dentist again this afternoon, and lucky I could get in.
> 
> Maybe I should just live on porridge for the rest of my life.
> 
> Why, oh why, did I eat so many sweets when I was a child.
> 
> 'Oh, I wish I'd looked after my teeth.'


Sorry to hear of your dental woes! I had a molar that similarly cracked first one side then the other. A crown replaced it for a while, then the roots began to misbehave. "Shall we just get rid of it?" asked the dentist. I agreed and have grown accustomed to the space.


----------



## senza sordino

My cable vision bill is my daily gripe. I don't watch a lot of TV, but I do like what I watch. It just went up by $5 per month, and I now pay $92 per month for over one hundred channels, of which I only watch about ten of them. And of those ten, six are watched infrequently. You would think I could get a smaller TV viewing bill, but it's not so simple. You see, I like to watch BBC World News and MSNBC which are not local channels. 

I have over one dozen sports channels, and I never watch sports. I have all the speciality channels that include the two I do watch, but I pay for dozens I don't watch. 

(I am not asking for advice here, just a gripe)

I'm looking at all my options. I might change providers, or I might change the subscription within the same company.


----------



## DaveM

Yes, rising cable bills are a challenge. Some people are ‘cutting the cord’ these days and I’m sure it works for those who just watch a few standard channels, but if one has a wide range of interests and/or niche interests, getting rid of cable is harder. The other thing is that cable companies tend to have the best internet and a company such as Spectrum (in the U.S.) will charge $75 for it if you’re cutting the rest of the cable, but will reduced that to $45-55 if you are buying their movie/channel packages.


----------



## RockyIII

I enjoy a rainy day but not when I have to be out in it like today. Ugh.


----------



## Bulldog

My wife and I, having very different tastes, watch many of the 200 or so channels available. She likes our PBS stations, HGTV, DYI, Smithsonian, the PBS library, MSNBC, travel networks and a ton of documentaries. My preferences include CNN, any and all sports programming, and all the movie networks such as HBO, STARZ, etc. 

I can't deny that the PBS library is cool, having all past shows and series. One needs to acquire a "stick" that attaches to the TV to receive all the offerings.

My wife pays the cable bill, so I have no idea how much all of it costs each month. I pay the gas, electric, water and insurance bills. Oh well, it's only money.

Speaking of money, we are or were planning a trip to San Francisco for our 50th wedding anniversary in mid-June. So I started looking into the hotel scene. I googled "best San Francisco Hotels" and found that the best suites at those hotels cost from $400 to $550 per night. Wow!! I'm thinking of looking into a trip to San Antonio, although weather might be a tad hot down there. I could pray for cooler weather, but I've never said a prayer in my life and don't intend to start now.


----------



## Dan Ante

Bulldog said:


> My wife and I, having very different tastes, watch many of the 200 or so channels available. She likes our PBS stations, HGTV, DYI, Smithsonian, the PBS library, MSNBC, travel networks and a ton of documentaries. My preferences include CNN, any and all sports programming, and all the movie networks such as HBO, STARZ, etc.
> 
> I can't deny that the PBS library is cool, having all past shows and series. One needs to acquire a "stick" that attaches to the TV to receive all the offerings.
> 
> My wife pays the cable bill, so I have no idea how much all of it costs each month. I pay the gas, electric, water and insurance bills. Oh well, it's only money.
> 
> Speaking of money, we are or were planning a trip to San Francisco for our 50th wedding anniversary in mid-June. So I started looking into the hotel scene. I googled "best San Francisco Hotels" and found that the best suites at those hotels cost from $400 to $550 per night. Wow!! I'm thinking of looking into a trip to San Antonio, although weather might be a tad hot down there. I could pray for cooler weather, but I've never said a prayer in my life and don't intend to start now.


Can you get "Trivago" in the states.


----------



## Bulldog

Dan Ante said:


> Can you get "Trivago" in the states.


I believe so, although I've never used it.

I should have added that my wife said we were due for an extravagant anniversary celebration. That's why I looked up best San Francisco hotels. An Alaskan cruise is another possibility.


----------



## senza sordino

DaveM said:


> Yes, rising cable bills are a challenge. Some people are 'cutting the cord' these days and I'm sure it works for those who just watch a few standard channels, but if one has a wide range of interests and/or niche interests, getting rid of cable is harder.


That's exactly right. Thanks for recognizing this. 



Bulldog said:


> An Alaskan cruise is another possibility.


Most Alaskan cruises leave from here. If you take one, let me know. I'll come by and wave to you from the dock.:wave:



Dan Ante said:


> Can you get "Trivago" in the states.


OMG! I wish they'd stop playing their commercials on TV. Almost every commercial break plays one of the Trivago commercials. That's my new gripe today. I suppose that if I just cut cord and cancelled my cable I could end those commercials.


----------



## Dan Ante

senza sordino said:


> OMG! I wish they'd stop playing their commercials on TV. Almost every commercial break plays one of the Trivago commercials. That's my new gripe today. I suppose that if I just cut cord and cancelled my cable I could end those commercials.


Come on, I bet you fancy her


----------



## senza sordino

Dan Ante said:


> Come on, I bet you fancy her


It's a guy who does the commercials here, and I don't fancy him.


----------



## Dan Ante

senza sordino said:


> It's a guy who does the commercials here, and I don't fancy him.


*This is our girl but she is not always this over dressed*


----------



## Ingélou

Waaaggghhh! I mucked up my violin exam through nerves.


----------



## RockyIII

Ingélou said:


> Waaaggghhh! I mucked up my violin exam through nerves.


Oh no, so sorry. How about some ice cream?


----------



## Ingélou

RockyIII said:


> Oh no, so sorry. How about some ice cream?


Thanks. But even a double ration of chocolate can't take away the pain.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Waaaggghhh! I mucked up my violin exam through nerves.


I hope they will give you another chance sometime.


----------



## LezLee

Dan Ante said:


> *This is our girl but she is not always this over dressed*


We have an Aussie lady and an American one. Why can't we have a Brit, male or female instead of people who say 'exact same' room? Aarrggh!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not enough time in a day!


----------



## Larkenfield

A gripe a day keeps the apple away. Have x-rays and a doctor handy.


----------



## senza sordino

Ingélou said:


> Waaaggghhh! I mucked up my violin exam through nerves.


Well, I'm sorry to hear that. As someone who is paralyzed by nervousness, I can sympathize.


----------



## LezLee

Ingélou said:


> Waaaggghhh! I mucked up my violin exam through nerves.


It's probably not as bad as you fear.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Waaaggghhh! I mucked up my violin exam through nerves.


Sorry to hear that, but another opportunity will come around. 
After all, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## DaveM

Ingélou said:


> Waaaggghhh! I mucked up my violin exam through nerves.


Have your doctor see if you are okay to take around 20mg Inderal (propranolol) about one hour before the exam. Has no sedative effect. All it does, for the most part, is block the physical effects of nerves or stage fright, particularly shaking of the hands, but also slows the heart rate. I've used it for years for my piano playing. It breaks the self-fulfilling prophecy where you're saying to yourself, 'I'm going to make a mistake.' Your hands start to shake and you make the mistakes.


----------



## Ingélou

DaveM said:


> Have your doctor see if you are okay to take around 20mg Inderal (propranolol) about one hour before the exam. Has no sedative effect. All it does, for the most part, is block the physical effects of nerves or stage fright, particularly shaking of the hands, but also slows the heart rate. I've used it for years for my piano playing. It breaks the self-fulfilling prophecy where you're saying to yourself, 'I'm going to make a mistake.' Your hands start to shake and you make the mistakes.


:tiphat: Thank you, Dave - that is very kind.

You are right - shaking bow-arm and the fear of it was at the root of the problem. It comes out of nowhere and is not controllable. If I ever take another exam, I may consider your solution - but I am thinking this is the last one I'll ever do.


----------



## DaveM

Ingélou said:


> :tiphat: Thank you, Dave - that is very kind.
> 
> You are right - shaking bow-arm and the fear of it was at the root of the problem. It comes out of nowhere and is not controllable. If I ever take another exam, I may consider your solution - but I am thinking this is the last one I'll ever do.


We have a group of mostly older piano players who get together and play once a month. I've played piano for years but suffer from moderately severe stage fright. I play fairly well alone so in the early 90s I decided to make a hobby out of recording the grand piano using a digital recorder and recorded the results on CD. It was the only way to show people,what I was capable of. And then, I came across the Inderal solution. It was a godsend: I was finally able to play in public settings. Btw, it has been used by many professional pianists and violinists.


----------



## RockyIII

I was planning to go for a long walk on the greenway today, but the weather gods had another idea. Aargh. I realize some people walk in the rain, but I'm not one of them if I can help it.


----------



## Totenfeier

I'm getting a pain in an upper left molar that suggests cavity.


----------



## Ingélou

Totenfeier said:


> I'm getting a pain in an upper left molar that suggests cavity.


Hope it subsides! And/ or that it can be dealt with speedily.


----------



## senza sordino

I was on the train yesterday, our elevated commuter light rail and someone near me blew a snot rocket twice. Disgusting. If you don't know what that is, it's when you hold one nostril and blow hard out the other spraying snot everywhere. He did it on the train with a dozen people in the same carriage. Disgusting. I wasn't about to confront him, he was twice my size and half my age. 

Though not as bad as what I saw a few years ago. I got on the train only to see everyone at one end and no one at the other. On the floor on the empty side of the carriage I saw an abandoned pair of trousers lying where they had been stepped out of and dropped. Thoroughly gross. 

Public transit = Petri dishes = incubators.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Woke up in agony yesterday morning with a pain in my right side which still persists - last night I could obtain a modicum of comfort only by lying on my left side, which is one sleeping position I don't favour. When I was younger and played some sport I could possibly have put it down to a popped rib cartilage, muscle strain or maybe a hard tackle, but it's been many years since I've been able to make that kind of speculative judgement.


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> Woke up in agony yesterday morning with a pain in my right side which still persists - last night I could obtain a modicum of comfort only by lying on my left side, which is one sleeping position I don't favour. When I was younger and played some sport I could possibly have put it down to a popped rib cartilage, muscle strain or maybe a hard tackle, but it's been many years since I've been able to make that kind of speculative judgement.


Oh dear - I hope you can get some medical help today and that the problem will be identifiable, minor, and easily treatable. 
Very best wishes.


----------



## Boludo

People who write 'defiantly' definitely annoys me.


----------



## Taggart

elgars ghost said:


> Woke up in agony yesterday morning with a pain in my right side which still persists - last night I could obtain a modicum of comfort only by lying on my left side, which is one sleeping position I don't favour. When I was younger and played some sport I could possibly have put it down to a popped rib cartilage, muscle strain or maybe a hard tackle, but it's been many years since I've been able to make that kind of speculative judgement.


Hope things are better soon. Try and get some medical help.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I woke up with something similar on Saturday morning. Shocking pain in the shoulder and neck which lasted the whole day (when I had to be out and about). It only subsided this morning.

I hope yours can resolve itself EG. It's certainly no fun being struck down with acute pain.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thanks for your replies. I'm hopeful it's only one of those middle-aged twinges - let's see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## Ingélou

Ten days ago, I posted that I was afraid that I'd messed up my (low-grade) violin exam through nerves.
You were all very kind.



senza sordino said:


> Well, I'm sorry to hear that. As someone who is paralyzed by nervousness, I can sympathize.





LezLee said:


> It's probably not as bad as you fear.





Pat Fairlea said:


> Sorry to hear that, but another opportunity will come around.
> After all, tomorrow is another day.





Fritz Kobus said:


> I hope they will give you another chance sometime.





RockyIII said:


> Oh no, so sorry. How about some ice cream?





DaveM said:


> Have your doctor see if you are okay to take around 20mg Inderal (propranolol) about one hour before the exam. Has no sedative effect. All it does, for the most part, is block the physical effects of nerves or stage fright, particularly shaking of the hands, but also slows the heart rate. I've used it for years for my piano playing. It breaks the self-fulfilling prophecy where you're saying to yourself, 'I'm going to make a mistake.' Your hands start to shake and you make the mistakes.


Thankfully, I did pass - obviously not all that well, but not a scrape, just 'average'.

I am *so relieved*, and I would like to say *a big thank you* to all of you, because I felt really bad about it, and you made me feel a whole lot better. :tiphat:

It was only a Grade 4, and I did it mainly to give my violin teacher something to do, as I've been with him seven years, and we were running out of projects. 
But I got a distinction on my grade 3, and so it's clear that my nerves are getting worse, not better.

Ergo, it will be the last violin exam I ever take - mainly because as long as I have any energy left and am not too decrepit, I intend to devote myself to folk fiddle. I have played folk tunes in public and as part of a session without losing my nerve - and more to the point, I've enjoyed it.

I adore classical violin music - but I don't want to hear *myself* playing it ever again! :lol:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*And it's oh, the prickly bush -
It pricks my heart full sore;
And if ever I get away from that bush,
I'll never get caught any more! *


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> Thanks for your replies. I'm hopeful it's only one of those middle-aged twinges - let's see how it is tomorrow.


I hope you are feeling better, elgars ghost, and that you don't need to worry about anything dire.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

It still jabs when I sneeze or cough just to remind me it's there, but at least I'm far more mobile today, thanks! As the pain seems to be under the ribs rather than the ribs themselves perhaps my arm dug into my side as I slept.


----------



## Jacck

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> It still jabs when I sneeze or cough just to remind me it's there, but at least I'm far more mobile today, thanks! As the pain seems to be under the ribs rather than the ribs themselves perhaps my arm dug into my side as I slept.


it can be an intercostal neuritis or something like that.


----------



## senza sordino

Ingélou said:


> Ten days ago, I posted that I was afraid that I'd messed up my (low-grade) violin exam through nerves.
> You were all very kind.
> 
> Thankfully, I did pass - obviously not all that well, but not a scrape, just 'average'.
> 
> I am *so relieved*, and I would like to say *a big thank you* to all of you, because I felt really bad about it, and you made me feel a whole lot better. :tiphat:
> 
> It was only a Grade 4, and I did it mainly to give my violin teacher something to do, as I've been with him seven years, and we were running out of projects.
> But I got a distinction on my grade 3, and so it's clear that my nerves are getting worse, not better.
> 
> Ergo, it will be the last violin exam I ever take - mainly because as long as I have any energy left and am not too decrepit, I intend to devote myself to folk fiddle. I have played folk tunes in public and as part of a session without losing my nerve - and more to the point, I've enjoyed it.
> 
> I adore classical violin music - but I don't want to hear *myself* playing it ever again! :lol:


I'm glad to hear you have passed. Average is a pass, that's great. I'm pleased for you.


----------



## RockyIII

Jacck said:


> it can be an intercostal neuritis or something like that.


I know somebody who had those symptoms, and it turned out to be pleural effusion.


----------



## DaveM

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> It still jabs when I sneeze or cough just to remind me it's there, but at least I'm far more mobile today, thanks! As the pain seems to be under the ribs rather than the ribs themselves perhaps my arm dug into my side as I slept.


It's interesting that you mention coughing and sneezing. One possibility is an intercostal (ie. between the ribs) muscle strain from coughing and/or sneezing. Could happen in the middle of the night and have no memory of it. Pleurisy (inflammation of the lining of the lung(s) is also in the mix if you've been coughing & sneezing due to some deep chest infection which you might not be aware of if you've had an upper respiratory infection. These are just 'possibilities'. Hard to be sure without more history and, of course, physical examination..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jacck/Rocky III/Dave M. Thanks for the interesting thoughts. Had the symptoms persisted for another day or so without improvement I would have sought medical attention but, as Lennon and McCartney sang, 'it's getting better all the time'.


----------



## DaveM

elgars ghost said:


> Jacck/Rocky III/Dave M. Thanks for the interesting thoughts. Had the symptoms persisted for another day or so without improvement I would have sought medical attention but, as Lennon and McCartney sang, 'it's getting better all the time'.


Glad it's getting better. As George Harrison sang, 'All Things Must Pass'.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My gripe is that people are always griping.


----------



## RockyIII

When I owned a business and had brochures printed, I always got a fingerprint resistant coating added which helped them stay very nice even when handled a lot. I recently bought a Bach St. John Passion recording by Gardiner, and the booklet cover and pages all have that same sort of fingerprint resistant coating. Very nice! I wish all CD booklets had that feature.


----------



## RockyIII

I bought the EMI Bertini Mahler Symphonies box set over a year ago and just realized the booklet is missing. I’m confident that it wasn’t included, but it is way too late to return it for an exchange. I’m mostly upset with myself for not noticing until now. Argh.


----------



## Boludo

DaveM said:


> Glad it's getting better. As George Harrison sang, 'All Things Must Pass'.


Eh, maybe not the best example given his premature passing.


----------



## Guest

My gripe of the day: I woke up this morning and I said to my pet goldfish on the pillow next to me that I still haven't figured out what Post-modern music tastes like.


----------



## Ingélou

Fritz Kobus said:


> My gripe is that people are always griping.


Ah, but that's the point here...
Make griping into an art form - it's the British thing to do.


----------



## Art Rock

People who confuse their taste with objective truth.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> People who confuse their taste with objective truth.


Hah! Did you know that philosopher Roger Scruton has been sacked from his UK government post?


----------



## Potiphera

TalkingHead said:


> Hah! Did you know that philosopher Roger Scruton has been sacked from his UK government post?


He was probably quoted out of context. Sir Roger Scruton is the most distinguished conservative in Britain today, but he obviously feels, up until recently that is, that we still have in any way a functioning political class in this country. 
When I think we all realise that there are not enough words in the dictionary to describe British politicians. Perhaps Roger has a deep need to feel that these people serve any sort of useful function.


----------



## Ingélou

Why is it, when we're trying to sell our house, that things seem to go wrong with it more than usual. We had a plumbing job done a couple of months ago, and now a slightly different plumbing problem has arisen, and we're getting him again... 

But of course, he hasn't rung back yet as was promised.


----------



## Potiphera

Ingélou said:


> Why is it, when we're trying to sell our house, that things seem to go wrong with it more than usual. We had a plumbing job done a couple of months ago, and now a slightly different plumbing problem has arisen, and we're getting him again...
> 
> But of course, he hasn't rung back yet as was promised.


We use a good local plumber, a bit on the expensive side, but good and reliable. 
We have known them for years. I do hope you have luck selling your house , the summer months are usually better than the winter months for selling. My son bought a flat Last November and it took months to go through , when he did finally get the keys, he had a lot of work to do, with electricians and plumbers. They are always busy towards Christmas as well. He had to wait a few months to get his mounted wall heaters in. It was freezing in his flat so he had to come back and stay with us until heating was installed. 
.


----------



## Ingélou

Potiphera said:


> We use a good local plumber, a bit on the expensive side, but good and reliable.
> We have known them for years. I do hope you have luck selling your house , the summer months are usually better than the winter months for selling. My son bought a flat Last November and it took months to go through , when he did finally get the keys, he had a lot of work to do, with electricians and plumbers.
> .
> 
> .


Thanks. We had it up for sale last summer with no joy, but one can always hope.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Potiphera said:


> He was probably quoted out of context. Sir Roger Scruton is the most distinguished conservative in Britain today, but he obviously feels, up until recently that is, that we still have in any way a functioning political class in this country.
> When I think we all realise that there are not enough words in the dictionary to describe British politicians. Perhaps Roger has a deep need to feel that these people serve any sort of useful function.


'Distinguished' and 'conservative' are probably antonyms. Or the joining of them renders an oxymoron. Roger Scruton is a nice fellow, with a completely backward view of everything he touches. Putting him in charge of anything governmental is a chronic mistake, though not unusual for the Conservative Party. After all they have Rees-Mogg, who is like the caricature idiot version of Scruton.


----------



## Ingélou

My gripe today is that people seem to be trying to start a political discussion on what I intended to be a fun thread.


----------



## Ingélou

In other news, we've been looking at the garden every day to see if some seeds we planted a fortnight ago were coming up - and there were some hopeful green bits - but they turn out to be the usual suspects, bindweed.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> My gripe today is that people seem to be trying to start a political discussion on what I intended to be a fun thread.


I share your pain. The world has got a little too serious for my liking.

ps I hope your house sale works out soon.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Don't want to worry you, but my house took just over a year to sell, had to drop the price by £30,000, (12.5%) a few K at a time, only just covered the remaining mortgage. I've been here for just over 4 years now.


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> Don't want to worry you, but my house took just over a year to sell, had to drop the price by £30,000, (12.5%) a few K at a time, only just covered the remaining mortgage. I've been here for just over 4 years now.


We've already reduced by a lot, but no doubt further reduction will be in order.... 
Que sera sera.


----------



## Art Rock

When we moved to Kampen in 2012, we decided to rent out our previous house for a few years, given the state of the housing market. In the end we sold it in 2015. The asking price was 25% lower than what we had paid for it in 2004, and we still had to drop another 6% to get it sold. On the bright side, the house and gallery we bought in Kampen had dropped even more in the same time frame (2004-2012).


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> Why is it, when we're trying to sell our house, that things seem to go wrong with it more than usual. We had a plumbing job done a couple of months ago, and now a slightly different plumbing problem has arisen, and we're getting him again...
> 
> But of course, he hasn't rung back yet as was promised.


One very good thing we have in NZ is The consumers guarantee act I think it came into being in the early 90s anyway it covers things such as you problem also goods that maybe out of warranty but have failed when they would be expected to last a lot longer, the offending party will be taken to court and not at your expense.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> One very good thing we have in NZ is The consumers guarantee act I think it came into being in the early 90s anyway it covers things such as you problem also goods that maybe out of warranty but have failed when they would be expected to last a lot longer, the offending party will be taken to court and not at your expense.


Lets all move to New Zealand


----------



## eugeneonagain

Ingélou said:


> My gripe today is that people seem to be trying to start a political discussion on what I intended to be a fun thread.


Not really, just righting a wrong. You can't leave these things to sit there unanswered and accrue undeserved credibility. That's my gripe.

They can't all be about daily trivialities.


----------



## Metairie Road

Deleted due to incompetence.


----------



## Potiphera

Spell checker can be very annoying when typing. One instance is when I wanted to type, petit pois, spell checker changed it to , 'pet pigs'.


----------



## Ingélou

eugeneonagain said:


> Not really, just righting a wrong. You can't leave these things to sit there unanswered and accrue undeserved credibility. That's my gripe.
> 
> *They can't all be about daily trivialities.*


They can on Gripe of the Day. 
Why not start a thread in a group?


----------



## Ingélou

Potiphera said:


> Spell checker can be very annoying when typing. One instance is when I wanted to type, petit pois, spell checker changed it to , 'pet pigs'.


Computer has some mad ideas. Once when I was writing a story I wrote that my hero 'grabbed Dennis by the lapels' and had a suggested improvement - 'the lapels grabbed Dennis'.


----------



## Boludo

My gripe of the day is when people set up a thread and then try to police the comments that go into it.


----------



## Ingélou

Boludo said:


> My gripe of the day is when people set up a thread and then try to police the comments that go into it.


You know that political discussions aren't allowed on the public board. I don't want my thread to be closed, thank you.

By the way, you seem yourself to have a great concern for policing - not just this thread, but the whole site.

In all irony...


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> The thread for having a whinge, just to relieve the feelings.
> 
> What's today's gripe?


Perhaps I should have added 'for having a whinge, _but don't forget TC's Terms of Service_'.

But honestly, it never occurred to me that it would be necessary.


----------



## Boludo

Ingélou said:


> You know that political discussions aren't allowed on the public board. I don't want my thread to be closed, thank you.
> 
> By the way, you seem yourself to have a great concern for policing - not just this thread, but the whole site.
> 
> In all irony...


A51 is to discuss how the site is run. That is it's purpose. It has nothing to do with my gripe of the day.


----------



## Ingélou

Boludo said:


> A51 is to discuss how the site is run. That is it's purpose. It has nothing to do with my gripe of the day.


Who said it did. I just thought it was a delicious irony.


----------



## Ingélou

Gripe of the day - people who repeatedly post on this thread with rather a lot of gripes. 

Oops!


----------



## Boludo

It's a pity that we're only allowed a gripe (singular). I've got a few more. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Boludo said:


> It's a pity that we're only allowed a gripe (singular). I've got a few more. :lol:


Sorry! _(But not very.)_


----------



## Larkenfield

Gripes instead of Grapes! No wine before its time. 
I'm tired of holes being in the middle of every CD.
The predictability of that is anti-art.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Larkenfield said:


> Gripes instead of Grapes! No wine before its time.
> *I'm tired of holes being in the middle of every CD.*
> The predictability of that is anti-art.


Why do they leave holes in the middle of doughnuts. I feel I am not getting my money's worth!


----------



## Jacck

Larkenfield said:


> Gripes instead of Grapes! No wine before its time.
> I'm tired of holes being in the middle of every CD.
> The predictability of that is anti-art.


fluid sauvignon or pinot gris gripes are my favorites gripes.


----------



## Ingélou

Jacck said:


> fluid sauvignon or pinot gris gripes are my favorites gripes.


Thinking about 'gripes' as a pronunciation of 'grapes' reminds me of a tale told me by a Scottish friend.

In Scotland a 'graip' (pronounced like 'grape') is a term for a large gardening fork.

My friend's father, a doctor, had taken the family on holiday and left an English locum in charge of the practice.

Imagine the bemusement of this locum when his doorbell rang that summer evening, and he found two men outside, one with his foot covered in blood. The man supporting him explained, 'He's had an accident. He put a graip through his foot.'


----------



## philoctetes

Have a gripe, get a grip. Avoid the grapes. And never grope without consent.


----------



## SixFootScowl

philoctetes said:


> Have a gripe, *get a grip*. Avoid the grapes. And never grope without consent.


But don't get the grippe!


----------



## Ingélou

Gordon Bennet, now the neon light in the kitchen has 'gone'. They are rather passé so I dread the day we won't be able to get a replacement, because we'll have to get the whole ceiling redone - it's one of those thick artexed jobbies, which are also out of favour. 

Hmm - wonder if this is a message for us to withdraw our house from sale.


----------



## Potiphera

Ingélou said:


> Gordon Bennet, now the neon light in the kitchen has 'gone'. They are rather passé so I dread the day we won't be able to get a replacement, because we'll have to get the whole ceiling redone - it's one of those thick artexed jobbies, which are also out of favour.
> 
> Hmm - wonder if this is a message for us to withdraw our house from sale.


Whatever it is, it seems the spirits there don't want you to leave!


----------



## RockyIII

Ingélou said:


> Gordon Bennet, now the neon light in the kitchen has 'gone'. They are rather passé so I dread the day we won't be able to get a replacement, because we'll have to get the whole ceiling redone - it's one of those thick artexed jobbies, which are also out of favour.
> 
> Hmm - wonder if this is a message for us to withdraw our house from sale.


Wow, I don't think I've ever seen a neon bulb in a home lighting fixture. How old is that?


----------



## Ingélou

RockyIII said:


> Wow, I don't think I've ever seen a neon bulb in a home lighting fixture. How old is that?


At least 22 years - there when we bought it. But probably a lot older than that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What to do with the soap bar when it gets too small to efficiently use? I must have a hundred of these small remnants stashed in the cabinet in the bathroom because I can't bear to throw them away.


----------



## Art Rock

Paste them on the new bar with a bit of water. Works perfectly.


----------



## Marinera

Fritz Kobus said:


> What to do with the soap bar when it gets too small to efficiently use? I must have a hundred of these small remnants stashed in the cabinet in the bathroom because I can't bear to throw them away.


Never had that problem. My sink eats them, all of them successfully slip into the drain after several seconds of gymnastics where I try to catch them. Afterwards I pour hot water, that melts them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marinera said:


> Never had that problem. My sink eats them, all of them successfully slip into the drain after several seconds of gymnastics where I try to catch them. Afterwards I pour hot water, that melts them.


I once tried to dissolve them by soaking them in water and then to use it as liquid hand soap, but it did not really work. There must be some missing component.


----------



## Potiphera

I just squash the small piece into a new bar of soap, or just end up discarding it in the bin.


----------



## Jacck

Fritz Kobus said:


> What to do with the soap bar when it gets too small to efficiently use? I must have a hundred of these small remnants stashed in the cabinet in the bathroom because I can't bear to throw them away.


soap + opera = soap opera


----------



## Bulldog

Fritz Kobus said:


> What to do with the soap bar when it gets too small to efficiently use? I must have a hundred of these small remnants stashed in the cabinet in the bathroom because I can't bear to throw them away.


Put a slice in your underwear. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jacck said:


> soap + opera = soap opera


I do wash some of my opera disks (those that come used with fingerprints) with soap, so I guess I have made quite a few into soap operas!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bulldog said:


> Put a slice in your underwear. :lol:


I don't know. Think I would throw it out first. Hey, speaking of soap, anyone here have their mother wash their mouth out with soap when they were a kid? I did, and for saying something I heard from my father. Now is that fair? (That can be my gripe of the day, about 50 years after the fact, but still a gripe!)


----------



## Marinera

Fritz Kobus said:


> I once tried to dissolve them by soaking them in water and then to use it as liquid hand soap, but it did not really work. There must be some missing component.


Could perhaps a small mesh bag work for collecting leftover soap bits? Something similar like the bags for mobiles or other small items, or something like a net bag, like those where you buy lemons and garlic in, something not too delicate perhaps. You could soften soap bits with water and mash them inside the bag, and just use the whole thing as soap/sponge combo the way you use sponge to scrub hands or in shower. This probably needs testing and finding the right type of bag.


----------



## Marinera

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't know. Think I would throw it out first. Hey, speaking of soap, anyone here have their mother wash their mouth out with soap when they were a kid? I did, and for saying something I heard from my father. Now is that fair? (That can be my gripe of the day, about 50 years after the fact, but still a gripe!)


No, never happened. My teachers occasionally would offer to wash my ears, but never went through with their offers. In my case I didn't hear them when they were addressing me while I was reading or thinking, and they told me to do those tasks themselves, of course they thought I was ignoring them, but I'm just very bad at multitasking that's all. My classmate though had his ears washed. That was very unfair too. It was many years ago and I'm still outraged on his behalf.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Marinera said:


> Could perhaps a small mesh bag work for collecting leftover soap bits? Something similar like the bags for mobiles or other small items, or something like a net bag, like those where you buy lemons and garlic in, something not too delicate perhaps. You could soften soap bits with water and mash them inside the bag, and just use the whole thing as soap/sponge combo the way you use sponge to scrub hands or in shower. This probably needs testing and finding the right type of bag.


Think I tried something like that once but it was awkward. The problem is these remnants are not that small, just too small for in the shower, but my wife finds them too small for the soap dish for hand washing for some reason. Else I would run them out there, which is really good in the kitchen because I sometimes drop the soap and it is not fun fishing a big bar out of the garbage disposal with tongs. Ah well, this is the least of my problems.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So my wife has a habit of sweeping the floor and instead of using a dustpan, just sweeping it out the door. Last night, about 10:30 pm she did this and then called me away from a very important search for another La Traviata set to buy and told me that the door won't close. Turns out it would not go the last 1/8 inch unless you pushed it, so you would have to push it to get the lock bolt to go in the hole.

Inspecting the perimeter of the door and door opening, I found only a place on the bottom of the door that had a metal piece pulled up and a scrape on the metal strip along the threshold, so figured that was it, but I could not beat the metal part down until I pulled the door off the hinges (it is a heavy door). Once I got the door back up, it still would not close, so then I inspected things again and discovered that her sweeping had filled in under the metal strip at the bottom threshold. I loosed the screws and with a flat-bladed screwdriver, cleaned it out. There was quite a bit of debris in there including small stones (1/32 inch). Screwing the strip back down, now the door closes.

We have the same setup at the back door, but I think it won't happen there. The front door has little clearance at the bottom and I think shutting it pushes that strip down ever so slightly but that when packed with the stones and other debris it would not push down and so hindered full closure of the door.

Taking the door off the hinges was not a total loss as I did correct the scraping metal part and the hinges all got a nice dose of 3-in-1 oil. I still have the old-fashioned can:


----------



## Potiphera

At 6:00 in the morning , lovely blue sky and someone has a stinky bonfire in his garden, grrrr!


----------



## Ingélou

A lovely day yesterday. Today, designated Gardening Day, is not so good.


----------



## Potiphera

Time of the year for ants again. 
Yesterday I purchased a tray of impatiens (Busy Lizzie) to plant out. I found the compost they were in was full of little red ants all scrambling about when I disturbed them, I put the little plants In my flower tubs anyway and hope there won't be too much of a problem. 
Last year I had ants come in the house, I had to use ant gel . and sprayed all the edged outside walls round the house. They are such persistent little devils.


----------



## elgar's ghost

As regards the recent soap question, luckily I'm out of the equation. I only use shower gel even for hand washing as it takes only a smidge, and it's easy to get the last out of the container by removing the lid, adding water, putting the lid back on and giving it a good shake. I find that even the last remnants in their most watery state will still clean hands thoroughly enough.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Potiphera said:


> Time of the year for ants again.
> Yesterday I purchased a tray of impatiens (Busy Lizzie) to plant out. I found the compost they were in was full of little red ants all scrambling about when I disturbed them, I put the little plants In my flower tubs anyway and hope there won't be too much of a problem.
> Last year I had ants come in the house, I had to use ant gel . and sprayed all the edged outside walls round the house. They are such persistent little devils.


I get them every year coming at the kitchen. A sign of spring.


----------



## SixFootScowl

When someone starts a new thread, they sometimes get a post like, "Try the search feature." But then when they do that and post to an old thread, they get posts like, “why drag up this old thread."


----------



## Merl

School teacher observations. Awful things. I have one tomorrow morning and then ive gotta start updating my pupil tracking, planning for next week, checking my planning file is up to date (before its handed in on Friday), starting my reports, marking and filing work and planning for a joint teaching session with the literacy team. Grrrr. Mental.


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> School teacher observations. Awful things. I have one tomorrow morning and then ive gotta start updating my pupil tracking, planning for next week, checking my planning file is up to date (before its handed in on Friday), starting my reports, marking and filing work and planning for a joint teaching session with the literacy team. Grrrr. Mental.


And it's over. Phew. No more till September.


----------



## Totenfeier

Merl said:


> School teacher observations. Awful things. I have one tomorrow morning and then ive gotta start updating my pupil tracking, planning for next week, checking my planning file is up to date (before its handed in on Friday), starting my reports, marking and filing work and planning for a joint teaching session with the literacy team. Grrrr. Mental.


Teaching these days is exactly like the joke about the bride, mother, and various wedding planners, contractors, and subcontractors frenetically working out the wedding details. Bride gets a phone call, listens for a minute, then puts her hand over the transmitter and yells, "Mom? Are we having a groom?"


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> And it's over. Phew. No more till September.


Hooray! That's one thing about teaching that I definitely do not miss.

Enjoy your spring. :tiphat:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Fumble fingers strikes again - just filled the sink for washing up, thought it was taking rather longer than usual, after I turned the tap off I noticed the water level was dropping, either I did not seat the plug properly or else dislodged it when I put the plates in.


----------



## aleazk

I have a chronic neck pain and today is ***** killing me! No amount of paracetamol seems to tame it!


----------



## Potiphera

aleazk said:


> I have a chronic neck pain and today is ***** killing me! No amount of paracetamol seems to tame it!


Get thee to a doctor!


----------



## SixFootScowl

aleazk said:


> I have a chronic neck pain and today is ***** killing me! No amount of paracetamol seems to tame it!


Have you tried a chiropractor?

Is your mattress old, your pillow too thick, etc?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's spring but...MORE SNOW?? Æsj, æsj, søren klype!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's spring but...MORE SNOW?? Æsj, æsj, søren klype!


Spring here in SE Michigan. No snow, but lots of rain. The Detroit area had some serious flooding with last week's heavy rains.


----------



## SixFootScowl

You just *posted a new purchase* and the next two posters tell you what a substandard performance it is! :lol:

No hard feelings. I am looking forward to the recording.


----------



## Bwv 1080

The last episode of GOT really sucked. The writing keeps getting worse the farther the series progresses from the last of GRRM's books (like 2 seasons ago)


----------



## DaveM

Bwv 1080 said:


> The last episode of GOT really sucked. The writing keeps getting worse the farther the series progresses from the last of GRRM's books (like 2 seasons ago)


Yes, the change in writing is striking. At least they tried to make it relevant to the present by having a Starbucks Latte on the table.


----------



## Art Rock

Bwv 1080 said:


> The last episode of GOT really sucked. The writing keeps getting worse the farther the series progresses from the last of GRRM's books (like 2 seasons ago)


In spite of all the negative reactions, I quite enjoyed the first three episodes of this season (flaws and all). The fourth was just meh.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

aleazk said:


> I have a chronic neck pain and today is ***** killing me! No amount of paracetamol seems to tame it!


Try a muscle relaxant like tizanidine, will make you sleepy though.


----------



## SixFootScowl

aleazk said:


> I have a chronic neck pain and today is ***** killing me! No amount of paracetamol seems to tame it!


Perhaps massage therapy would help?

I have had neck pain for over a month now and a stiffness that makes it hard to turn my head more than 45 degrees in either direction.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I'm getting somewhat annoyed at supermarkets and their suppliers of runner beans, the growers leave them on the plant long after they are ready with the result that they become tough and almost woody, such that I sometimes have to discard up to a third of a pack. I can see their reasoning, the longer they stay on the plant the heavier they get hence more profit per plant. If they were kept on the plant for a few more days they would only be of use as seeds for next year.

In the summer I can go to a "pick your own" farm and I try and get enough to freeze to last for a few months, but advancing years are making that a less viable proposition.


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> I'm getting somewhat annoyed at supermarkets and their suppliers of runner beans, the growers leave them on the plant long after they are ready with the result that they become tough and almost woody, such that I sometimes have to discard up to a third of a pack. I can see their reasoning, the longer they stay on the plant the heavier they get hence more profit per plant. If they were kept on the plant for a few more days they would only be of use as seeds for next year.
> 
> In the summer I can go to a "pick your own" farm and I try and get enough to freeze to last for a few months, but advancing years are making that a less viable proposition.


My Mum used to grow her own, but was not much good at freezing things (neither am I). A glut of beans would arrive at once, and she'd give some to me, but though I like them, Taggart doesn't, so they'd largely go to waste.

The tender young beans are fabulous - the woody old ones, yuck.


----------



## Dan Ante

We grow our own just a small frame approx 4m we freeze them and have a good supply for the winter. also Spuds, Carrots, Tomatoes,Grapes, Apples, Nashi Pears, normal Pears, Grapefruit, Oranges Blueberry and Peaches.


----------



## Dorsetmike

That's OK Dan, if you have a garden, but in a retirement flat with only a small patio it's not on.


----------



## Metairie Road

aleazk said:


> I have a chronic neck pain and today is ***** killing me! No amount of paracetamol seems to tame it!


Medical marijuana will do the trick. It won't cure you, but you won't give a damn.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dorsetmike said:


> That's OK Dan, if you have a garden, but in a retirement flat with only a small patio it's not on.


You could probably grow a few French dwarfs in a large-ish pot on your patio, and they're less inclined to go woody with age.


----------



## Ingélou

Tinnitus! Aagh. It's particularly loud at present, doubtless because of the pollen count. That's why I'm posting in the middle of the night... 

PS - There's always the consolation of Bulldog's Games.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So for Mother's day we took my mother-in-law to the Olive Garden Italian restaurant. I got there at 5:15 to get in the queue (they don't take reservations except for larger parties). I was told it would be 2-3 hours, so I notified my son, daughter, and wife, all of who would be meeting me there for dinner. My son found out a different Olive Garden about 15 miles away had only a 1 hr, 15 minute wait. Before deciding for us to all head over there I went back to the desk. It had been about 15 minutes since I was told 2 - 3 hours and they said they could have us seated in less than an hour. So I texted everyone back that we would not be switching to the other location. A couple minutes later they called me with a table. So in about 25 minutes I had a table after first being told 2 - 3 hour wait. Crazy!


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> That's OK Dan, if you have a garden, but in a retirement flat with only a small patio it's not on.


Yes Mike I am aware of that also it will not last for ever and if I don't drop dead first will probably finish up in a rest home, but there is a movement to keep people in their own home with daily care I would opt for that if given the chance.

I forgot to mention Garlic, Spring Onions and many Herbs that I don't know about. These are all the doings of my wife who is the gardener and cook, I can mow lawns and cut things down and can now make Beans on toast, I am just an odd job man and labourer


----------



## Dorsetmike

Major gripe day; appointment for blood test at 10.55, appointment at hospital a bit over half a mile away at 11.20 and I doubt I could walk half a mile, let alone in 20 - 25 minutes, the chance of getting a bus, plus walking to bus station then walking from bus stop to the hospital did not appeal, so took a taxi to the hospital and booked in for my appointment with about 10 minutes to spare.

Sat on hard chair as all the upholstered seats were in use, that should have given me a clue, at about 11.40 they came out and apologised as an equipment malfunction had put them 1H20M behind schedule, underestimated!! I finally got in to my appointment at 12.50. took less than 10 minutes for the appointment, however the consultant decided I'd best see a dietician, another half hour plus wait. I had left home about 10.20 finally got home at 14.40, I left my walking stick behind somewhere en route, probably while paying for the car park.


----------



## Jacck

Ingélou said:


> Tinnitus! Aagh. It's particularly loud at present, doubtless because of the pollen count. That's why I'm posting in the middle of the night...


probably not enough music, since music is administered to treat it
https://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/05/science/05obhear.html?ref=science


----------



## Ingélou

Jacck said:


> probably not enough music, since music is administered to treat it
> https://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/05/science/05obhear.html?ref=science


Nice idea, but i can't *sleep* through music, alas.
And getting specialist, individually-tailored treatment is a bit hard in the UK too.

Thanks, though.


----------



## senza sordino

Ingélou said:


> Tinnitus! Aagh. It's particularly loud at present, doubtless because of the pollen count. That's why I'm posting in the middle of the night...
> 
> PS - There's always the consolation of Bulldog's Games.


I'm sorry to hear you have tinnitus. I too suffer with tinnitus. Mine is episodic. I'll have it for a day or two, then not have it for a day or two. I occasionally listen to white noise. While it doesn't stop the tinnitus, it does give relief while I listen to the white noise. I have an app on my iPad that generates white noise. I listened to some white noise for one hour earlier today in the kitchen while preparing dinner.

My tinnitus is often turned on while I sleep, especially if I'm dreaming. If I have a big and vivid dream I will wake up with tinnitus. Seems hard to believe but this is my pattern. I'll then have tinnitus for a day and on the second day it will gradually disappear.

I can sympathize.


----------



## RockyIII

My gripe is some of the comments in the "Misogyny on the podium" thread. It is a sad state of affairs when people try to justify their prejudices and narrow mindedness with blatant fallacies.


----------



## Ingélou

senza sordino said:


> I'm sorry to hear you have tinnitus. I too suffer with tinnitus. Mine is episodic. I'll have it for a day or two, then not have it for a day or two. I occasionally listen to white noise. While it doesn't stop the tinnitus, it does give relief while I listen to the white noise. I have an app on my iPad that generates white noise. I listened to some white noise for one hour earlier today in the kitchen while preparing dinner.
> 
> My tinnitus is often turned on while I sleep, especially if I'm dreaming. If I have a big and vivid dream I will wake up with tinnitus. Seems hard to believe but this is my pattern. I'll then have tinnitus for a day and on the second day it will gradually disappear.
> 
> I can sympathize.


Thank you. It is helpful to read of other people's experience. My tinnitus also gets worse at night - it's not just that it's more noticeable because it's quiet.

I hope Tinnitus gives us both a break for a while!


----------



## Art Rock

RockyIII said:


> It is a sad state of affairs when people try to justify their prejudices and narrow mindedness with blatant fallacies.


Welcome to 2019. That attitude is everywhere.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Tinnitus! Aagh. It's particularly loud at present, doubtless because of the pollen count. That's why I'm posting in the middle of the night...
> 
> PS - There's always the consolation of Bulldog's Games.


Oh tinnitus! Mine's not linked to pollen count or anything else readily discernible. Just hissing white-noise in the left ear. You have my sympathy. Sadly, I can't offer any useful remedy!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have tinnitus and it is happening in the background right now, but normally I don't notice it most of the time and I can't remember it every being so bad as to drive me nuts. Maybe it is that I tune it out.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Seems I can't put a pair of socks on any more but there is a hole in the heel. Guess it it time to buy some new socks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So at work there are four sinks in the mens' room. One has a high faucet and big handles (about 4 inch) for handicap use. Anyway, the hot on the big-handled sink has been shut off from below for weeks now. Every day, i turn that hot handle out so it is obvious that side does not work, but it seems every day I walk in there at some point and the hot handle is back in the off position, so I turn it out again. It makes sense to me to leave it out so that when they finally fix it, we will know. I have to laugh because probably there is someone just as obsessed to keep the handle in the off position as I am in keeping it turned out. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Winning the Eurovision song contest is one, alas, next year The Netherlands get the whole shebang to organize.
( Sorry U.K members......)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rogerx said:


> Winning the Eurovision song contest is one, alas, next year The Netherlands get the whole shebang to organize.
> ( Sorry U.K members......)


Aussie was robbed again


----------



## Larkenfield

I have been unable to get a date with Hilary Hahn and the future looks Pettersson bleak. Consternation! I’ve been griping all day. And Julia Fisher has been bugging me to hold hands. I’ve also been griping that the Scottish violinist Nicola Benedetti has yet to turn Italian to match her name. Yes, nothing but women problems with geniuses. Gripe gripe gripe.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fritz Kobus said:


> So at work there are four sinks in the mens' room. One has a high faucet and big handles (about 4 inch) for handicap use. Anyway, the hot on the big-handled sink has been shut off from below for weeks now. Every day, i turn that hot handle out so it is obvious that side does not work, but it seems every day I walk in there at some point and the hot handle is back in the off position, so I turn it out again. It makes sense to me to leave it out so that when they finally fix it, we will know. I have to laugh because probably there is someone just as obsessed to keep the handle in the off position as I am in keeping it turned out. :lol:


The very day of this post, they fixed the faucet, so my fun is over!

Why does the TC software underline faucet as if it is mis-spelled?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Larkenfield said:


> I have been unable to get a date with Hilary Hahn and the future looks Pettersson bleak. Consternation! I've been griping all day. And Julia Fisher has been bugging me to hold hands. I've also been griping that the Scottish violinist Nicola Benedetti has yet to turn Italian to match her name. Yes, nothing but women problems with geniuses. Gripe gripe gripe.


Maybe you have the same problem that Phillis Diller had with Burt Reynolds. She says, "Burt Reynolds once asked me out--I was in his room!"


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Game of Thrones Season 8 has been awful so far. Absolutely awful. Hope the finale is a bit better than the last few episodes.


----------



## Open Book

I think it's too late for "Game of Thrones" to redeem itself. It is a disappointing final season. Too short and rushed. So the heir to the Iron Throne is now shown to be a madwoman? How's that going to work out for her and her future kingdom? I'm not sure what set her off.


----------



## Open Book

This story is my gripe of the day:

https://www.classicalwcrb.org/post/priceless-wow-moment-concert-hall#stream/0

An autistic boy let out an audible "wow" at the end of a concert of music by Mozart and the crowd was entranced.

Everyone's saying how wonderful and refreshing this spontaneous utterance was. That it's great that an autistic boy can connect with the music of Mozart.

Fine, but there are also calls for making the classical concert experience more inclusive by allowing more spontaneous behavior of this type. That of course implies more noise. There could be dozens of people saying "Wow!" after the last note of a concert. Or why not during the concert if they are sufficiently wowed then?


----------



## Dan Ante

Open Book said:


> An autistic boy let out an audible "wow" at the end of a concert of music by Mozart and the crowd was entranced.
> 
> Everyone's saying how wonderful and refreshing this spontaneous utterance was. That it's great that an autistic boy can connect with the music of Mozart.
> 
> Fine, but there are also calls for making the classical concert experience more inclusive by allowing more spontaneous behavior of this type. That of course implies more noise. There could be dozens of people saying "Wow!" after the last note of a concert. Or why not during the concert if they are sufficiently wowed then?


If I remember correctly this was a common occurrence in the 18-19 century as was repeating say the 2nd mov of a sym before going onto the 3rd mov.


----------



## DaveM

Well, the final episode of Game of Thrones was a bunch of milquetoast. Everything tied up in a neat little knot. Everyone all of a sudden acting in ways not in character, certainly not as had been developed over 8 years and that included Drogon who suddenly seemed to either develop some kind of human (or dragon?) forgiveness or a case of very bad aim. 

Inexplicably, Bran is suddenly imbued with great wisdom which was never developed in the character previously other than his doing that thing with his eyes and going walkabout (mostly as the 3-eyed raven) such as when the Night King selected him out for special treatment for reasons that were never clearly explained.


----------



## Ingélou

Dan Ante said:


> If I remember correctly this was a common occurrence in the 18-19 century as was repeating say the 2nd mov of a sym before going onto the 3rd mov.


What about Boswell entrancing a theatre audience by mooing like a cow?


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> What about Boswell entrancing a theatre audience by mooing like a cow?


I know nothing about it perhaps she wanted milking


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Dan Ante said:


> I know nothing about it perhaps she wanted milking


Boswell was a he - unless you want to look at zir relationship with Dr Johnson in a whole new light!


----------



## Dan Ante

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> Boswell was a he - unless you want to look at zir relationship with Dr Johnson in a whole new light!


You have to be joking


----------



## Ingélou

Dan Ante said:


> I know nothing about it perhaps she wanted milking


No - Boswell just loved to be in the limelight, and was full of exuberance, so when he found people enjoyed his imitation-lowing, he tried it again, with other mimicry, but people soon got fed up.

I am a big fan of Dr Johnson, but after reading this wonderful biography of Boswell, I go big on him too, poor silly self-conscious highly-sexed deeply religious affectionate jolly melancholy talented man.


----------



## Open Book

Dan Ante said:


> If I remember correctly this was a common occurrence in the 18-19 century as was repeating say the 2nd mov of a sym before going onto the 3rd mov.


Yes, and in their time I'm sure that divertimenti were played during dinner parties while people were eating, talking, and laughing.

So? We have a different convention today, one of silent appreciation in a concert hall. It's necessary and I like it. Any relaxing of it and we'll be on a slippery slope of people doing their own thing and making as much noise as they please.


----------



## Krummhorn

Fritz Kobus said:


> . . . Why does the TC software underline faucet as if it is mis-spelled?


TC doesn't ... the only time the TC software intervenes is when censored words are used in posts.

It's your browser or your PC that is trying to correct spelling/grammar.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Krummhorn said:


> TC doesn't ... the only time the TC software intervenes is when censored words are used in posts.
> 
> It's your browser or your PC that is trying to correct spelling/grammar.


Ah yes, the one drawback of the Linux operating system is that it wants European spellings of words.


----------



## SixFootScowl

As for gripes, I just discovered a stall with no TP--the hard way! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Dan Ante

Open Book said:


> Yes, and in their time I'm sure that divertimenti were played during dinner parties while people were eating, talking, and laughing.
> 
> So? We have a different convention today, one of silent appreciation in a concert hall. It's necessary and I like it. Any relaxing of it and we'll be on a slippery slope of people doing their own thing and making as much noise as they please.


In one of our venues it is not uncommon to have supervised school children in the audience attending their first classical concert the most common thing they do is to applause between movements, the first time I came across this I was shocked and after the concert I asked one teacher if they were given any idea how to behave and yes they were told but get so carried away they just forgot, so now I accept it as part of the learning process for these children and hope they will become keen concert goers in the future heaven knows we need more followers of CM and if a little relaxing of etiquette is the result then I can live with it.


----------



## Krummhorn

Fritz Kobus said:


> As for gripes, I just discovered a stall with no TP--the hard way! Grrrrrrr!


More than once I have had to donate my handkerchief to science ...  ... especially in US Forest pit toilets.


----------



## Open Book

Dan Ante said:


> In one of our venues it is not uncommon to have supervised school children in the audience attending their first classical concert the most common thing they do is to applause between movements, the first time I came across this I was shocked and after the concert I asked one teacher if they were given any idea how to behave and yes they were told but get so carried away they just forgot, so now I accept it as part of the learning process for these children and hope they will become keen concert goers in the future heaven knows we need more followers of CM and if a little relaxing of etiquette is the result then I can live with it.


How about if the learning process for these children were limited to their school - group music lessons, the occasional appearance of mature outside performers. Their parents can play the radio or stereo at home, as well.

Sorry, I would stop attending that venue if it were me. I cringe at the sight of kids in a concert hall, certainly don't want to sit next to them. Their parents tell themselves their kids are precocious geniuses who belong there because they will appreciate The music. But I know from experience they will squirm throughout the concert and barely restrain themselves from being noisy.


----------



## Open Book

I attended a string quartet concert last year. A world premiere was on the program. Next to me were a woman and a girl of maybe 9 following the score of the world premiere together. 

Well, obviously this was no ordinary family. They were musically literate. They were probably related to the young composer to be in possession of a printing-press version of the score. This kid probably was precocious. But she was unusual.


----------



## Dan Ante

Open Book said:


> How about if the learning process for these children were limited to their school - group music lessons, the occasional appearance of mature outside performers. Their parents can play the radio or stereo at home, as well.
> 
> Sorry, I would stop attending that venue if it were me. I cringe at the sight of kids in a concert hall, certainly don't want to sit next to them. Their parents tell themselves their kids are precocious geniuses who belong there because they will appreciate The music. But I know from experience they will squirm throughout the concert and barely restrain themselves from being noisy.


OK you are entitled to your point of view,


----------



## SixFootScowl

Krummhorn said:


> More than once I have had to donate my handkerchief to science ...  ... especially in US Forest pit toilets.


There are archeologists who examine old latrines and find some interesting things. Someday they will find some of your handkerchiefs.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fritz Kobus said:


> As for gripes, I just discovered a stall with no TP--the hard way! Grrrrrrr!


So today I am in the stall and a hand reaches under the divider and a voice asks, "Can you please put a wad of toilet paper in my hand. There is none in here." So now, of four stalls, one is down for repairs, two are with out TP. That leaves one properly equipped stall.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ugh! So much coffee right out of my nose...cough!


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Ugh! So much coffee right out of my nose...cough!


Another of the sad Tales of Cough-man. I wonder how the coffee feels?

And (really) my sympathies: hope you get better soon!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ah yes, the one drawback of the Linux operating system is that it wants European spellings of words.


As is only right and proper!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> As is only right and proper!


Whelp, if they are responsible for this wonderful OS, then so be it. I should be the last to complain having such great benefit otherwise.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

I'm delivering the valedictory at my graduation in two weeks, and they're limiting me to only two minutes of speaking time. In all my snipping down of the final draft and after timing myself several times, I'm only able to get it down to four minutes.

I feel like I can't part with any other parts of the thing. On paper it's less than a page and a half, 1.5 spaced!

I know this is a total champagne problem but griping is what this thread is all about. I can't believe they're trying to keep me to two minutes, I feel like that is an unconventionally short allotment for a big grad speech! Can't they let me do my thing and leave it to me to cut if off the day of if I _do_ end up putting people to sleep? Can't they give me the benefit of the doubt?

I take two minutes to finish thinking about a fly on the wall.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Doctor's appointment today, expected to take an hour, no room on the doctor's car park so had to park on the street, £1.80 an hour but expecting to have to sit in the waiting room for ages thought it best to pay for 2 hours - £3, I was out in about 40 minutes, so "wasted" £1.20.


----------



## Ingélou

Oh, help - things are going wrong with our house sale and plans for moving to York.

I woke up at five this morning, and couldn't sleep for whirling worries.

*Sigh* - *sob* - *scream!!!!!*


----------



## KenOC

Ingélou said:


> Oh, help - things are going wrong with our house sale and plans for moving to York.
> 
> I woke up at five this morning, and couldn't sleep for whirling worries.
> 
> *Sigh* - *sob* - *scream!!!!!*


I hope thig get a lot better for you, and soon!


----------



## DaveM

House buying and selling is not for the faint of heart. Hang in there!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Having increasing difficulty (due to old age) of bending to pick things up from the floor I bought one of those "letter cages" that fix on the door behind the letter slot, fitted it on Mondaqy, - had no post since


----------



## Ingélou

We have moved up to York - beforehand, we thought of all the lovely cultural events we could go to. But we're just too tired!


----------



## TxllxT

Ingélou said:


> We have moved up to York - beforehand, we thought of all the lovely cultural events we could go to. But we're just too tired!


So how about the cliffhanger post from 28 June? Everything fine now? Wishing you the best.


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


> So how about the cliffhanger post from 28 June? Everything fine now? Wishing you the best.


Thanks for asking, TxllxT, and thanks for the good wishes. 
We still need a bit of luck.

We still haven't exchanged contracts on our house sale. There's been an unforeseen delay.

We still haven't got the legal problems sorted on our proposed purchase.

However, when we thought we were going to complete our house sale, we dashed up to York and found a lovely house ten minutes walk from the city centre and overlooking the high school that I attended - we're renting this house for six months.

It's still a worrisome situation - and yet, it's so lovely being here in my home town, which Taggart has also fallen in love with. 
We've just got back from a walk through the Museum Gardens (pictured) to the city library and come back with lots of good things to read.


----------



## Ingélou

We finally sold our house a couple of weeks ago.

By then, we'd decided to pull out of the house we'd offered for in York, as the family dispute was still ongoing, and the brother who was refusing to sign the application for probate had gone abroad and wasn't answering emails.

We had an offer accepted on a house in a big village 13 miles away. The big village has shops and a community feel to it, and the house is lovely. Plus, it has no ongoing chain, as the owner has moved into a family house in the neighbourhood.

Gripe of yesterday: The first house has now got the probate application in, having come to an arrangement re the family dispute. We were asked to re-offer, but didn't think it was safe because we still didn't know how long probate would take, plus we don't really trust the vendors after they strung both us and the estate agent along. 
It's now being advertised for sale again at £10,000 more. Horrible to see it, as we did like it very much.

Gripe of Today: We just got the survey on the latest house back, and there are some serious problems highlighted. The roof needs repointing on the ridge tiles, which will need scaffolding. A gas fire has a pipe that's come away, which is unsafe. Most worrying of all, there are cracks in the brickwork that go through to the plasterwork inside, below a downstairs and an upstairs window. The surveyor recommends that a structural engineer have a look at it.

Oh heck. We really like this house too, and there's nothing else for sale at present in either York or its surrounding settlements that is half as nice. Meanwhile, our money keeps whittling down, and the clock is ticking on our rental property.

We're hoping that the cracks aren't too serious...


----------



## TxllxT

Keeping fingers crossed for you both. Without knowing or seeing your prospective house: get a price reduction and calculate the cost of reinforcing the weak spots...


----------



## Ingélou

We were out when the mail came, so as it was a 'signed for' item, they didn't deliver.

We emailed them to ask them to redeliver today, and I stayed in specially. 

But guess what - we found another of those annoying cards lying in the porch.

Because although we have a nice loud doorbell, the postman didn't use it. 

Now we don't trust them to redeliver again, so we'll just have to inch through the York traffic next week to pick it up from their parcels office. 

I tried to telephone them to complain and/or speak to someone - an automated voice asked if I'd do a survey 'when I'd finished' to say 'how they'd done', and I agreed.

But since nobody picked up, I didn't get a chance to tell them what a truly pathetic service they offer. 

Royal Mail - fings ain't wot they used to be.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> We were out when the mail came, so as it was a 'signed for' item, they didn't deliver.
> 
> We emailed them to ask them to redeliver today, and I stayed in specially.
> 
> But guess what - we found another of those annoying cards lying in the porch.
> 
> Because although we have a nice loud doorbell, the postman didn't use it.
> 
> Now we don't trust them to redeliver again, so we'll just have to inch through the York traffic next week to pick it up from their parcels office.
> 
> I tried to telephone them to complain and/or speak to someone - an automated voice asked if I'd do a survey 'when I'd finished' to say 'how they'd done', and I agreed.
> 
> But since nobody picked up, I didn't get a chance to tell them what a truly pathetic service they offer.
> 
> Royal Mail - fings ain't wot they used to be.


Oooohhh, I hate it when this happens, which it does more and more often. DPD are regular offenders.
The other version is when a note through the door claims that 'we came to read your gas/electricity meter but you were out' when I definitely was not out and would have heard the doorbell had the mendacious idlers bothered to ring it!

I hope your house issues resolve quickly and successfully. Probate is a nightmare, just at the time when you don't need a lot of hassle.


----------



## Ingélou

Just recovering from a nasty digestive lurgi - starting to wonder if I have gall bladder disease like my late Mum. 

So why, when I might be able to take a walk outside after being grounded for three days, has the weather changed from golden & crisp to dank & drizzly?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Just recovering from a nasty digestive lurgi - starting to wonder if I have gall bladder disease like my late Mum.
> 
> So why, when I might be able to take a walk outside after being grounded for three days, has the weather changed from golden & crisp to dank & drizzly?


Oh dear, sorry to hear that. Gall bladders are sent to try us. Mrs Pat unwisely used hers to grow golf ball-sized stones and was very glad to have it removed.


----------



## eljr

I have no gripes today!


----------



## Ingélou

My gripe for today - why am I so shocked to discover that *pensioners can cheat*! 

We have just joined a Scrabble Club. 
I was a bit dismayed during this afternoon's game to realise that my opponent was cheating by looking down at the tiles in the bag.

I didn't confront her (couldn't have stood the aggro), but I did watch her choosing tiles from then on, which finally she remarked on, but I just said I wanted to make sure she was ready. 
She won the game in the end and I was pleased, as obviously she is a very poor loser indeed to be so tempted.

It took all the pleasure out of the game though. 
Hope I'm not drawn to play against her next time.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Maybe a quiet word in the ear of the organiser?

Is the table big enough to spread out all the tiles face down, preferably placed by a person not playing at that table.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Damned squirrels digging up bulbs and other flower plants within hours of us planting them. The location is not suitable for laying chicken wire over them and we've tried sprinkling chilli powder and/or hot pepper over them with little success.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> My gripe for today - why am I so shocked to discover that *pensioners can cheat*!
> 
> We have just joined a Scrabble Club.
> I was a bit dismayed during this afternoon's game to realise that my opponent was cheating by looking down at the tiles in the bag.
> 
> I didn't confront her (couldn't have stood the aggro), but I did watch her choosing tiles from then on, which finally she remarked on, but I just said I wanted to make sure she was ready.
> She won the game in the end and I was pleased, as obviously she is a very poor loser indeed to be so tempted.
> 
> It took all the pleasure out of the game though.
> Hope I'm not drawn to play against her next time.


This is how to deal with her if it happens again - and ask Dorsetmike for his dug-up bulbs so you have something to pelt her with.


----------



## eljr

Yet again, I have no gripes!!!!!!!

Life is good!


----------



## Guest

I'm a pretty low level user of facebook. Lately it shows me a certain person I know in the place where they suggest I send friend requests. I have a vague feeling that person was on my fields list in the past. Did they unfriend me, or is my memory playing tricks? Facebook gives you no notification of being unfriended. I would send a friend request, except for the possibility that I'd be that annoying person who sends a friend request after being unfriended.


----------



## SixFootScowl

eljr said:


> I have no gripes today!


You have reached the state of Sainthood! Few have attained such a joyful state.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Yesterday I stupidly burnt my fingers while putting a log on the fire. Lots of cold water didn't really help and today I peeled off the skin while putting on my shoes. Bandage spray is good for guitar fingers!


----------



## Ingélou

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Yesterday I stupidly burnt my fingers while putting a log on the fire. Lots of cold water didn't really help and today I peeled off the skin while putting on my shoes. Bandage spray is good for guitar fingers!


Sounds very painful. Hope it feels a bit better soon.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ingélou said:


> Sounds very painful. Hope it feels a bit better soon.


Yes! Thank-you. It's not so much in the way for practicing as I feared. 3 weeks until big recital!


----------



## Ingélou

We were in limbo, wondering about our house purchase - we were due to exchange contracts on Friday so that the vendor could have a gas fire mended and the central heating serviced. 

We exchanged contracts - whoopee - but now we have to wait a whole month before we get the keys and can arrange curtains, furniture again. 

My gripe of the day - just when you think you've left Limbo, you realise you haven't.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> We were in limbo, wondering about our house purchase - we were due to exchange contracts on Friday so that the vendor could have a gas fire mended and the central heating serviced.
> 
> We exchanged contracts - whoopee - but now we have to wait a whole month before we get the keys and can arrange curtains, furniture again.
> 
> My gripe of the day - just when you think you've left Limbo, you realise you haven't.


Moving house is the absolute pits. Huge boxes with lists of what is in each taped to the outside; only trouble - bottom or top!! You'd think I'd learn after several moves. 'Fraid not. Good luck with it all, anyhow.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> We were in limbo, wondering about our house purchase - we were due to exchange contracts on Friday so that the vendor could have a *gas fire mended* and the central heating serviced.
> 
> We exchanged contracts - whoopee - but now we have to wait a whole month before we get the keys and can arrange curtains, furniture again.
> 
> My gripe of the day - just when you think you've left Limbo, you realise you haven't.


I don't understand the "gas fire mended" part. Usually if there is a gas fire it is catastrophic  unless you mean there is a gas pilot light that is not working correctly.


----------



## eljr

Fritz Kobus said:


> You have reached the state of Sainthood! Few have attained such a joyful state.


Ok, OK, I feel forlorn in love at the moment.

Can I now be de-canonized?


----------



## Ingélou

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't understand the "gas fire mended" part. Usually if there is a gas fire it is catastrophic  unless you mean there is a gas pilot light that is not working correctly.


Is this a case of 'two nations divided by a single language'? 

Maybe you have a different word for it in the USA - a gas heater or a gas heating appliance? (Gas not meaning 'petrol' of course - but the invisible stuff that goes through pipes & can be used for cooking.)

In this case, the lounge has a gas heater and one of the gas pipes to it, in the loft, has come adrift so that it could leak gas. Our surveyor found this out, and it's unsafe, so the vendor is having it fixed before we complete the sale.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Is this a case of 'two nations divided by a single language'?
> 
> Maybe you have a different word for it in the USA - a gas heater or a gas heating appliance? (Gas not meaning 'petrol' of course - but the invisible stuff that goes through pipes & can be used for cooking.)
> 
> In this case, the lounge has a gas heater and one of the gas pipes to it, in the loft, has come adrift so that it could leak gas. Our surveyor found this out, and it's unsafe, *so the vendor is having it fixed before we complete the sale*.


Ok, that makes perfect sense. Could the loft be what we in the USA call the attic, that is the area of space between the living quarters and the roof?


----------



## Ingélou

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ok, that makes perfect sense. Could the loft be what we in the USA call the attic, that is the area of space between the living quarters and the roof?


Yes, though attics are sometimes actual bedrooms on the top floor, while the 'loft' is usually just the place in the roof with a trapdoor as entry.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Yes, though attics are sometimes actual bedrooms on the top floor, while the 'loft' is usually just the place in the roof with a trapdoor as entry.


That is true, if one has a finished attic. Never heard the term loft, though, in that context. Useful, it is, in such case when one has both attic and that extra space.


----------



## Ingélou

Fritz Kobus said:


> That is true, if one has a finished attic. *Never heard the term loft*, though, in that context. Useful, it is, in such case when one has both attic and that extra space.


Interesting. :tiphat:
I love finding out differences between British and American English.

For me 'attic' suggests a room in the uppermost storey with the ceiling jutting into the roof, and 'loft' suggests an undeveloped storage space in the roof.

But see this link:
https://www.designingbuildings.co.uk/wiki/Loft_v_attic


----------



## Guest

I think in American usage "attic" is an unfinished space above the roof used for storage. There is a style of house called a "Cape Code" which is typical of that place but which is found throughout the east which has a "loft bedroom," which is a large bedroom under the high pitched roof of the house.


----------



## elgar's ghost

And the expression 'toys in the attic' originates from storing clutter, I think.


----------



## DaveM

Ingélou said:


> We were in limbo, wondering about our house purchase - we were due to exchange contracts on Friday so that the vendor could have a gas fire mended and the central heating serviced.
> 
> We exchanged contracts - whoopee - but now we have to wait a whole month before we get the keys and can arrange curtains, furniture again.
> 
> My gripe of the day - just when you think you've left Limbo, you realise you haven't.


My first house buying experience involved a simple handshake (very rare event!), no lawyers, no escrow, but my latest one in 2009, one year after the beginning of the Great Recession, was a nightmare because banks were afraid to hand out mortgages. In any event, house/buying selling is one of the great pains of life. Glad your experience is almost over and in a good way.


----------



## Roger Knox

Baron Scarpia said:


> I think in American usage "attic" is an unfinished space above the roof used for storage.


This reminds me of a Canadian usage based on primitive knowledge of Ancient Greek, where over the years the unfinished space is filled with worn out furniture -- a style called "Early Attic."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Perhaps we should start an attic thread. Members can post pictures of the junk they have stuffed in their attics.


----------



## haydnguy

elgars ghost said:


> And the expression 'toys in the attic' originates from storing clutter, I think.


V.C. Andrews - A good but simplistic series (books)


----------



## starthrower

The veterinarians got all my money this past weekend. They are almost as bad as the lawyers.


----------



## philoctetes

"Experts" who blame USFS for fires in California that do not happen on USFS land. The uncredited heroes this time around are the homeowners who worked butts off to clear defensible space around their properties.


----------



## DaveM

Individuals, well actually one individual in a high place, who claims that raking the forest ‘floors’ would prevent the present massive forest fires in California.


----------



## philoctetes

DaveM said:


> Individuals, well actually one individual in a high place, who claims that raking the forest 'floors' would prevent the present massive forest fires in California.


Let's see if anybody gets the point:

Sacramento and PG&E spend millions on "defensible space" campaigns... urging homeowners to reduce fuel on their properties... the details are left for property owners (taxpayers) to figure out and pay for...

So we do our part but PG&E / Sacto does not do theirs and some "individual" calls them out on it. If not he then who? Suddenly "defensible space" is not something they want to talk about when it's their assignment to carry out...

The response: to scapegoat "climate change" and anybody who doesn't recite "progressive" chapter and verse... that which is clearly not working.


----------



## DaveM

Heaven forbid we should 'scapegoat' climate change. We'll get right on raking the forest floor. Our raking army begins here:


----------



## haydnguy

This is not a gripe. More like a whine. (I do these every now and then).

I grew up United Methodist and the church I grew up in was very liturgical and has a wonderful pipe organ. I have been a member so long that I joke that I know that i'm old when I can remember the ground breaking on a building that is now on the historical record.

That building was not the sanctuary, it was a newer education building. Anyway, I haven't gone there for a long time (actually gone no where) but I still know a number of people that go there. Through a friend of mind, I asked if they would play a Bach organ piece on the pipe organ. I told them I didn't care if I was the sole person that was listening but that the Bach piece would sound so glorious on that organ. I told them that they normally play Charles Wesley and while I respect Wesley, he is no Bach.

I did not hear back from them which mean they said no. I have sent a second and final plea. I told them that the reason that it would mean so much to me is that I joined the Methodist church there when I was 13 (I'm 64 now). I have a lot of memories in that church. What Bach must sound like on a good pipe organ!!

I sent them the covers attached below to give them a taste of what I'm talking about. I told them I would be glad to give a donation to the organist or the church. /whiney


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

That's a pity - please don't think I'm suggesting that the UM is narrow in its outlook but is this is a doctrinal issue in which the church considers Bach's music too grand, or because he was a Lutheran?


----------



## Ingélou

Or is it simply that they don't have anyone free to play for you at the moment, and are delaying their reply?


----------



## eljr

Not a gripe because what is the point.

This is more an expression of disappointment and frustration. 

------------------------

After just completing 6 months treatment for a serious malody, Tuesday morning I was stricken with a seizure.


----------



## Ingélou

eljr said:


> Not a gripe because what is the point.
> 
> This is more an expression of disappointment and frustration.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> After just completing 6 months treatment for a serious malody, Tuesday morning I was stricken with a seizure.


I'm sorry to hear this. Hoping that it doesn't blight things too seriously. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Ingélou said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. Hoping that it doesn't blight things too seriously. :tiphat:


thank you

no it won't, i will not allow it to.


----------



## DaveM

eljr said:


> Not a gripe because what is the point.
> 
> This is more an expression of disappointment and frustration.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> After just completing 6 months treatment for a serious malody, Tuesday morning I was stricken with a seizure.


Life has a way of pulling these dirty tricks. Hope the treatment for the malady itself is working and things get better.


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> Not a gripe because what is the point.
> 
> This is more an expression of disappointment and frustration.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> After just completing 6 months treatment for a serious malody, Tuesday morning I was stricken with a seizure.


Very sorry to hear of that. Is it likely a side effect of treatment?


----------



## haydnguy

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> That's a pity - please don't think I'm suggesting that the UM is narrow in its outlook but is this is a doctrinal issue in which the church considers Bach's music too grand, or because he was a Lutheran?


Well, I'm still clinging by a thread of hope. But, no, the United Methodists would be fine with it. They and the Lutherans are both Ecumenical and so the Methodists would have no doctrinal issue with it. I haven't gotten back word back from my second email. They are trying to contact the organist.


----------



## eljr

DaveM said:


> Life has a way of pulling these dirty tricks. Hope the treatment for the malady itself is working and things get better.


A sincere, thank you!

Yes, I seem to be responding well.


----------



## eljr

Baron Scarpia said:


> Very sorry to hear of that. Is it likely a side effect of treatment?


No, it is not connected to treatment.

I was fortunate to have avoided this seizure syndrome during treatment.

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Art Rock

People not realizing (or not caring) that having a smartphone is not yet mandatory. The past few weeks, I ran across a number of sites selling interesting stuff, where listing a mobile phone number was required for registration. Well, you've just lost a potential customer, buddy. Yesterday I filled in the numbers of our water meters on the water supply company's web site, showing how much we used the past year. It was less than they expected, so I got an email asking to send pictures of the displays. The only option in the email was via Whatsapp on a mobile phone. I had to call them (landline, plus waiting time) to have them give me an alternative option.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I must say that when I was in the Lutheran church, where the Reformation is a big thing (they had all sorts of celebrations in 2017 at the 500-year anniversary), they seemed oblivious to the fact that the melody of one of the top Lutheran Reformation Hymns, "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God," is in the 4th movement of Mendelssohn's 5th Symphony. I would think they would love that and it would have been great to play that movement as the intro music at church on Reformation Day (31 Oct) prior to the opening of service. But, they just don't seem to care.


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> People not realizing (or not caring) that having a smartphone is not yet mandatory. .


But isn't it self limiting?


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> People not realizing (or not caring) that having a smartphone is not yet mandatory. The past few weeks, I ran across a number of sites selling interesting stuff, where listing a mobile phone number was required for registration. Well, you've just lost a potential customer, buddy. Yesterday I filled in the numbers of our water meters on the water supply company's web site, showing how much we used the past year. It was less than they expected, so I got an email asking to send pictures of the displays. The only option in the email was via Whatsapp on a mobile phone. I had to call them (landline, plus waiting time) to have them give me an alternative option.


Sounds like what you are saying is that a smartphone is mandatory. 

I've not come across venders that require a mobile phone, but the option of two point security, where you can't log in to a secure site without supplying a code that they have sent you by text message is becoming more common and necessary.


----------



## millionrainbows

I've even gone into restaurants where they want to put your mobile phone number on the waiting list, as a way of telling you that a table is available.


----------



## Art Rock

Baron Scarpia said:


> the option of two point security, where you can't log in to a secure site without supplying a code that they have sent you by text message is becoming more common and necessary.


Yes, that annoying issue has come here as well. Making a doctor's appointment? You need a text message for confirmation. Checking you health insurance data? You need a text message for confirmation. Fortunately, you still can use a land line for that - with a spoken text message.


----------



## Ingélou

We didn't have a mobile phone for a long time, and found it annoying when filling forms in on the internet, and the service provider refused to proceed because we didn't give a number. 

We have one now, but we don't use it as a 'smart phone', nor do we do internet banking. Both seem to be expectations, but what if people are low-tech deliberately or else - like me - just not IT savvy? 

Have just seen your post about texts, Art Rock - I can just about call up a text that's been sent but I don't know how to text. I so much prefer talking to people. 

It is definitely a justified gripe!


----------



## millionrainbows

I tried to get the results of a blood test, but when I scrambled to get my phone out of my pocket, I accidentally hung up. I couldn't call back, so I never got the results. I might be dying, for all I know.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> We didn't have a mobile phone for a long time, and found it annoying when filling forms in on the internet, and the service provider refused to proceed because we didn't give a number.
> 
> We have one now, but we don't use it as a 'smart phone', nor do we do internet banking. Both seem to be expectations, but what if people are low-tech deliberately or else - like me - just not IT savvy?
> 
> Have just seen your post about texts, Art Rock - I can just about call up a text that's been sent but I don't know how to text. I so much prefer talking to people.
> 
> It is definitely a justified gripe!


I have a not-smart phone similar to this:









I am afraid to get a smart phone as I would be lost trying to use it. But maybe I would get used to it. You see, I grew up with dial phones and even had a dial phone until the mid-1990s, then got a touch tone but was using it on dial-pulse, which dials anyway because my service at the time was dated and did not support touch tone.



millionrainbows said:


> I tried to get the results of a blood test, but when I scrambled to get my phone out of my pocket, I accidentally hung up. I couldn't call back, so I never got the results. I might be dying, for all I know.


That happens to me all the time. I wish I would have stayed with the flip phone. Those don't answer (or call out) accidentally while sitting in your pocket.


----------



## Luchesi

eljr said:


> But isn't it self limiting?


I can push a button on my phone and find out where my family and friends currently are in town.

Text messages are much less time-consuming than having to call someone with a short message, which becomes a conversation filled with small talk. I only call when I have time.

This might be a gripe to a mathematician. 3142 and 22 sevens has been found to be the enigma in the Enigma Variations;






"Music is in the air all around us. You simply take as much as you need."
Elgar


----------



## senza sordino

Some of my colleagues are starting to irritate me. This is for a variety of reasons. But being a teacher, I'm generally working independently in my own classroom, I can avoid them, or limit my time around them. 

Some people here on TC are starting to irritate me, and for a variety of reasons. 

And I'm sure I irritate some people (though that seems inconceivable to me :lol

We all just have to learn to get along. I know I have a lot of patience and it's just grown as I get older. I've had to develop an almost infinite reservoir of patience to be around teenagers all day. I can tolerate a lot of people and their quirks but lately I've grown irritated by a couple of colleagues and a few people here on TC. I wonder why? I wonder what's changed? Perhaps they have really stepped beyond even my level of tolerance?


----------



## philoctetes

A day that something doesn't irritate me is a rare day indeed. It's not you, it's them :angel:


----------



## Guest

Regarding the mobile/smart phone gripe, we've gone the other way. We don't have a land line anymore. 

We try not to get drawn into the social media rabbit hole. But it is such a convenience to have a GPS/map app, a web browser in your pocket no matter where you are, contact family by text or voice, to be able to access email, to open up the kindle app and resume reading a novel no matter where I am.


----------



## haydnguy

Fritz Kobus said:


> I must say that when I was in the Lutheran church, where the Reformation is a big thing (they had all sorts of celebrations in 2017 at the 500-year anniversary), they seemed oblivious to the fact that the melody of one of the top Lutheran Reformation Hymns, "A Mighty Fortress Is Our God," is in the 4th movement of Mendelssohn's 5th Symphony. I would think they would love that and it would have been great to play that movement as the intro music at church on Reformation Day (31 Oct) prior to the opening of service. But, they just don't seem to care.


I don't know if it still is but that used to be in the Methodist hymnal. It was one of the favorites of a lot of people. They didn't (nor I) knew where it came from though.


----------



## Ingélou

I'd always thought Bach wrote the tune, myself, but it seems it was either Martin Luther or an old marching song - later Bach used it, while Mendelssohn developed it.

https://www.wrti.org/post/reformation-and-mendelssohn-and-bach

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Mighty_Fortress_Is_Our_God

A grand tune, whatever.

I always loved the tune & the dramatic words.

My main memory of it, though, which I think I've posted before, is from when I was a student working at a Cheshire Home where a lot of White Fathers (an order of Catholic priests) were helping.

One of them was a young German who was very musical and played the piano for us student care assistants when we were off duty. .

I was not a Catholic then, but I wanted to keep the musical party going, and the young German priest didn't know many of the tunes that we knew.

Then inspiration struck. I said, 'Do you know Martin Luther's Hymn?'

Father Joachim replied: '*Certainly not*!'


----------



## DaveM

I was brought up as a minister/pastor's son in the United Church of Canada, a Presbyterian/Methodist combo, and Martin Luther hymns were throughout our hymnal. My understanding always was that Luther wrote the tune in question as he did for the other hymns.

Here's another classical work where it shows up in the adagio movement of Langgaard's 2nd Symphony. The movement opens with a variation of the opening of the hymn melody, but at 0:40 (40 sec) you can easily recognize the main part of the melody. (Btw, it's a wonderful symphony.)


----------



## Ingélou

We have just bought a new house and the vendor has taken most of the lampshades with him. We left our lampshades for the person who bought our house - wish I hadn't, now! - and went out today to try to buy some new ones, but to no avail. 

That's because we like a bright centre light, but the fashion these days is for less powerful bulbs, and lots of lamps instead. This means that they no longer make lampshades that will take bright bulbs - when you ask why, you get vague replies about saving the planet, but when I look at these new shades that won't take bright bulbs, they're plastic, unlike the old ones of glass, fibre or horn. 

I still think one bright centre light with a cotton shade will need fewer sidelights and lamps round the room and therefore use less energy. 

But one thing I've discovered - once an idea gets accepted as 'cool' in shopping, everything produced is of the same type and it's hard to get the things that worked in the past.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Maybe something to do with the change over to LED bulbs which do ot run as hot as the older filament lamps, I've changed all my bulbs to LEDs except for some in the kitchen under the top cupboards, I don't use them as the main room light gives me enough to see by. Another advantage is that they use a lot less electricity for the same amount of light so save money on your electricity bills.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> But one thing I've discovered - once an idea gets accepted as 'cool' in shopping, everything produced is of the same type and it's hard to get the things that worked in the past.


I am afraid that we are at the mercy of the masses. That is why most the vehicles on American roads are blob-shaped SUVs.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I wish more people cared about Randy Rhoads! A true hero.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here's one. A local newspaper, in their effort to increase sales (I guess), tosses newspapers on every lawn, whether requested or not. I don't want their newspaper, so kick them to the road hoping they will see the pile and not toss any more out. But they do. I used to take them and throw them in the newspaper office's driveway but they moved far away and it is no longer convenient. I should
l think they could be fined for littering. I have told them to stop numerous times but after a while it starts up again. This has been going on for at least 30 years.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I wish more people cared about Randy Rhoads! A true hero.


Never heard of him. What'd he do?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fritz Kobus said:


> Never heard of him. What'd he do?


He played guitar


----------



## elgar's ghost

^^

I saw him play back in 1981 when Blizzard of Oz replaced Back Sabbath on the bill at Port Vale Football Club. His demise was not just sad but completely unnecessary.


----------



## Ingélou

Another gripe about the way things are now - I want a new wardrobe for our new house, as we had to give one away to fit into our rental house. But everything is self-assembly nowadays, and it's so stressful.


----------



## Open Book

Ingélou said:


> Another gripe about the way things are now - I want a new wardrobe for our new house, as we had to give one away to fit into our rental house. But everything is self-assembly nowadays, and it's so stressful.


Less than a couple of decades ago there were still shops that sold furniture made by local (for me) American craftsmen, that is, not in large factories. Some of the furniture was really well made and with a real store you could see the piece you were buying and take it home.

Even the mass-produced factory-made American furniture was better than the stuff you find nowadays. It was excellent, actually.

Now furniture is largely assembled in factories overseas with exotic but not necessarily good woods. A lot of it is only available online and requires assembly. It's made our quality of life a little less good with reduced choices. I guess there are still pieces made by local craftsmen somewhere but they are probably expensive luxury items for rich patrons.


----------



## Jacck

^^, yes, the junk from IKEA and similar companies flooded the whole world. And it is not just furniture, but almost all consumer goods including toys for children. It does not matter where you travel in the world, the shops have the same junk produced by a few global corporations. All local competiton has been killed off by these companies.


----------



## Taggart

Open Book said:


> Less than a couple of decades ago there were still shops that sold furniture made by local (for me) American craftsmen, that is, not in large factories. Some of the furniture was really well made and with a real store you could see the piece you were buying and take it home.


We have some marvellous local crafts people who do excellent furniture. What puts us off is the number of 0's at the end of the price tag (where there *is* a price tag).


----------



## Art Rock

Do you have thriftstores in the neighborhood? Here you can find amazing bargains and high class to boot (because the furniture was made in a time that they made furniture to last). We found a beautiful double bookcase with glass doors (2m high, 1.4 m wide) in mint condition for less than 200 euro.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Do you have thriftstores in the neighborhood? Here you can find amazing bargains and high class to boot (because the furniture was made in a time that they made furniture to last). We found a beautiful double bookcase with glass doors (2m high, 1.4 m wide) in mint condition for less than 200 euro.


We have one or two, and I'll be taking a look. Thank you. :tiphat:

For the moment I've bought a clothes rack so that we can take our time about finding a wardrobe after we've moved and know what will fit best.

Things have certainly changed, though.
In the 1980s we bought two pieces of bespoke pine furniture from a small workshop in Rutland - a dresser and a glass-fronted bookcase - and they were lovely. We still have them, and love them.

I wish I could find somewhere like that now, but as Taggart says, the ones we know are world-famous (they put little rodents on their furniture) and we couldn't even afford a book-trough from them unless we won the lottery.


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> Do you have thriftstores in the neighborhood? Here you can find amazing bargains and high class to boot (because the furniture was made in a time that they made furniture to last). We found a beautiful double bookcase with glass doors (2m high, 1.4 m wide) in mint condition for less than 200 euro.


the problem is that the IKEA has been so successful in their marketing, that they convinced people that the ugly minimalist scandinavian style is the new norm. And if you buy old furniture, then you house will look like in an antique furniture shop. This is what many modern househoulds look like nowadays (at least here)
http://happygreylucky.com/wp-conten...living-room-light-wood-floors-white-walls.jpg


----------



## Luchesi

Jacck said:


> the problem is that the IKEA has been so successful in their marketing, that they convinced people that the ugly minimalist scandinavian style is the new norm. And if you buy old furniture, then you house will look like in an antique furniture shop. This is what many modern househoulds look like nowadays (at least here)
> http://happygreylucky.com/wp-conten...living-room-light-wood-floors-white-walls.jpg


Yes, and I think it has a psychological effect on people who live in such surroundings.


----------



## Art Rock

Ingélou said:


> We have just bought a new house and the vendor has taken most of the lampshades with him. We left our lampshades for the person who bought our house - wish I hadn't, now! - and went out today to try to buy some new ones, but to no avail.
> 
> That's because we like a bright centre light, but the fashion these days is for less powerful bulbs, and lots of lamps instead. This means that they no longer make lampshades that will take bright bulbs - when you ask why, you get vague replies about saving the planet, but when I look at these new shades that won't take bright bulbs, they're plastic, unlike the old ones of glass, fibre or horn.
> 
> I still think one bright centre light with a cotton shade will need fewer sidelights and lamps round the room and therefore use less energy.
> 
> But one thing I've discovered - once an idea gets accepted as 'cool' in shopping, everything produced is of the same type and it's hard to get the things that worked in the past.


IKEA (hi Jacck!) sells affordable LED bulbs that have a light strength of conventional bulbs of upto 100 W, with hardly any heat development and low electricity consumption.


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> IKEA (hi Jacck!) sells affordable LED bulbs that have a light strength of conventional bulbs of upto 100 W, with hardly any heat development and low electricity consumption.


but the LED bumbs emit a different light spectrum and many people dislike it. So it is not just about the watts.


----------



## philoctetes

It's been raining and suddenly a circuit starts breaking at random times, more frequently when the rain is hard. I trace the circuit under my house and see nothing wrong. Then I notice smoke from the circuit just below the panel just before I see (and hear) arcing and the circuit breaks... both inner and outer layers of insulation had gouges that allowed the hot wire to arc with the ground wire, but only when they were damp. 

At this time it was raining heavily and the circuit would only take a 1-2 minutes to trip. The gouges probably happened last summer during some construction work.To strip off the old insulation and wrap these wires with tape I had to crouch down on my knees (too wet to lay down) and reach with both hands a foot below the floorboards in a tight corner of the deck, in a very uncomfortable position, in the rain, for about 10 minutes. That was last Saturday. Since Sunday morning I have barely been able to function as my lower back is completely tweaked. 

Tuesday was really bad. Now I seem to be on the up slope, but I have to avoid tensing my back at all or it gets worse again. Ouch!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Another gripe about the way things are now - I want a new wardrobe for our new house, as we had to give one away to fit into our rental house. But everything is self-assembly nowadays, and it's so stressful.


When we moved my mother-in-law out of her house, my late father-in-law had a huge computer workstation in an L shape in the spare room. The thing weighed a ton and even after we separated the L into two pieces, it still would not fit out the door. We finally destroyed it so it could be put out to the refuse pickup. Surely that had to have come in pieces and was apparently never meant to be moved again.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


> We have some marvellous local crafts people who do excellent furniture. What puts us off is the number of 0's at the end of the price tag (*where there is a price tag*).


I guess it is the old saying, "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it."


----------



## Open Book

Jacck said:


> the problem is that the IKEA has been so successful in their marketing, that they convinced people that the ugly minimalist scandinavian style is the new norm. And if you buy old furniture, then you house will look like in an antique furniture shop. This is what many modern househoulds look like nowadays (at least here)
> http://happygreylucky.com/wp-conten...living-room-light-wood-floors-white-walls.jpg


Ubiquitous ads have convinced me that this stark decorative look with lots of white as its basis, simple lines, and spare geometric patterns is what everyone today wants. I dread if I should ever have to sell my own house because it is _so_ not like this - there's color, eclecticism, randomness, and like in any real home, clutter. I'm afraid I would have to redo my entire home for anyone to want it.


----------



## Open Book

Luchesi said:


> Yes, and I think it has a psychological effect on people who live in such surroundings.


What psychological effect do you think the IKEA style has on people?


----------



## Ingélou

Open Book said:


> Ubiquitous ads have convinced me that this stark decorative look with lots of white as its basis, simple lines, and spare geometric patterns is what everyone today wants. I dread if I should ever have to sell my own house because it is _so_ not like this - there's color, eclecticism, randomness, and like in any real home, clutter. I'm afraid I would have to redo my entire home for anyone to want it.


I know what you mean! We did sell our house eventually - but had to suffer the scorn of estate agents, directed at our patterned curtains and carpets. No doubt the buyer has just ripped them out anyway, as he's decided to remodel the house completely. 

(Our ex-neighbour keeps us informed.)


----------



## Dorsetmike

I still sometimes drive past the house I sold just over 4 years ago, had about 50 roses in the garden, the new occupants ripped out all bar about 4

This was the front wall and trellis









The bare trelis remained for a year or so, but now a high fence.

This is recent Google street view

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.7306311,-1.9284332,3a,75y,55.44h,76.1t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1shINS6ohlB8FDX0venyLKnQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Ingélou

Your roses look gorgeous, Mike - the fence, not so much. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Now this is really something to gripe about:
*'Latawn Crocker's house in the Marina district wasn't too far from the implosion. He expected it to be loud, but says he didn't expect to see glass everywhere when he went back inside from his foyer window being blown out.'*


----------



## starthrower

Its a miserable cold rainy day here but I received a parcel which was to contain Nielsen/Blomstdet 4-6. I opened it to find a Miles Davis ESP jewel case with the CD missing. Reminds me of the time I ordered a burger at the Wendy's drive thru, drove home and unwrapped my dinner to find a bun, lettuce and tomato without the burger.


----------



## Roger Knox

Seeing $800 ripped blue jeans in a local fashion store was distressing ...


----------



## Bulldog

Dorsetmike said:


> I still sometimes drive past the house I sold just over 4 years ago, had about 50 roses in the garden, the new occupants ripped out all bar about 4


About 2 years before we sold our Louisville home, we took the back-half of the carport and transformed it into a music room that was fully heated and air-conditioned. The new owners immediately changed it into the back-half of a carport again. Although I did feel a little bad about it, the fact is that every family has its own priorities and tastes. But I still get nostalgic about that beautiful music room (it was all mine).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Roger Knox said:


> Seeing $800 ripped blue jeans in a local fashion store was distressing ...


But doubtless some gullible mug will still buy them...


----------



## mikeh375

I just got a letter in the post informing me that a distant relative had died and had left $11.ooo.ooo in an account in China somewhere. Some Chinese dude is offering to get it for me if I split it 50/50. So I have 2 gripes...

1- Do they really think I'm that stupid.
2- I wish it were true seeing that Rattle and the Berlin Phil have ignored my demands to perform my 1st Symphony - at least I could then pay them to do it and teach them a lesson...


----------



## Art Rock

mikeh375 said:


> 1- Do they really think I'm that stupid.


Consider how stupid the average person is nowadays. Then realize that 50% is more stupid than that.


----------



## Jacck

Art Rock said:


> Consider how stupid the average person is nowadays. Then realize that 50% is more stupid than that.


fortunatelly, scientists recently developed a pill to help to lower your IQ and thus fit better into the crowd


----------



## Guest

Did I already gripe about the current fashion for using the word 'pivot' to mean 'to change direction'? As in "Government policy now pivots towards intervention rather than laissez-faire."

It jars every time I hear it, and it's definitely a recent invention, especially for political columnists. Where did it come from, I wonder. You can find this use in online dictionaries (https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/pivot), but in my trusty printed Concise Oxford (10th edn 2002), there's no such use.


----------



## mikeh375

So...I hear you MacLeod. So what I hate is that a lot of people like to answer a question with the word so. Soooo bloody annoying.


----------



## DaveM

Roger Knox said:


> Seeing $800 ripped blue jeans in a local fashion store was distressing ...


Ask the store if you can repair them and get a major discount.


----------



## DaveM

A newspaper said that an apartment building caught fire and several people were evacuated. However, you may be able to evacuate a building, but you can’t evacuate people unless perhaps you are giving them an enema...


----------



## Luchesi

MacLeod said:


> Did I already gripe about the current fashion for using the word 'pivot' to mean 'to change direction'? As in "Government policy now pivots towards intervention rather than laissez-faire."
> 
> It jars every time I hear it, and it's definitely a recent invention, especially for political columnists. Where did it come from, I wonder. You can find this use in online dictionaries (https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/pivot), but in my trusty printed Concise Oxford (10th edn 2002), there's no such use.


pivot - late Middle English: from French, probably from the root of dialect pue 'tooth of a comb' and Spanish pua 'point.' The verb dates from the mid 19th cent.


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> pivot - late Middle English: from French, probably from the root of dialect pue 'tooth of a comb' and Spanish pua 'point.' The verb dates from the mid 19th cent.


Yes, I looked it up too. I'm not sure that this shows how the specific use I've complained about was in existence since 19th C.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

mikeh375 said:


> So...I hear you MacLeod. So what I hate is that a lot of people like to answer a question with the word so. Soooo bloody annoying.


Grumpy So-and-So!


----------



## philoctetes

It's what happens when you hire college jocks to be journalists.


----------



## Roger Knox

elgars ghost said:


> But doubtless some gullible mug will still buy them...


The $800 ripped blue jeans looked something like the Fendi Denim Blue size 32:

https://www.google.ca/search?q=high...EJwB&biw=1268&bih=883#spd=1696694324718851773

Maybe it's the lining that is posh ...


----------



## Lilijana

JK Rowling, transphobes and TERFs who just ruin it for everyone :scold:


----------



## Bulldog

composer jess said:


> JK Rowling, transphobes and TERFs who just ruin it for everyone :scold:


There's a TERF behind every rock - keep your eyes open.


----------



## Luchesi

Sex isn't real. Where does that come from? Old stories?


----------



## Lilijana

Bulldog said:


> There's a TERF behind every rock - keep your eyes open.


Will certainly be on the lookout, for my own safety and the safety of my friends of course.


----------



## Ingélou

We're moving house soon, and changed our email address in anticipation. 

Taggart changed my log-in for TC, but to my chagrin, I discovered that my profile photo, avatar, signature were all missing, and to add insult to injury I was told that I 'had no permission' to read my own blogs. 

When I tried to write to Krummhorn, I was told that my message box was full - oh no it isn't! 

So I started a thread about it in Technical Help. I had just spent time crafting my post and popped it up, when lo and behold, everything on my profile was back in place. 

Somewhere, an Internet Christmas Gremlin is laughing at me...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

composer jess said:


> Will certainly be on the lookout, for my own safety and the safety of my friends of course.


Jess, do you live in Melbourne?

Ingelou, is your new email addy [email protected] ?


----------



## Ingélou

The day after the Christmas holidays, and we have to spruce up the house because the agent has a new prospective tenant calling round. There was one just before Christmas too. And yet it's over a month to go before we give up the tenancy. 

Boy, will I be glad to get back to a house we own again!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why do mens' pants only come in two-inch waste increments. If I need a 37 i either have to have loose 38s or tight 36s.


----------



## Room2201974

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why do mens' pants only come in two-inch waste increments. If I need a 37 i either have to have loose 38s or tight 36s.


The solution to this problem can be found in Lee Regular Fit jeans with the elastic waistband. Most comfortable jeans I've ever worn. They stretch to fit the varying amounts of ale one may consume.:cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Room2201974 said:


> The solution to this problem can be found in Lee Regular Fit jeans with the elastic waistband. Most comfortable jeans I've ever worn. They stretch to fit the varying amounts of ale one may consume.:cheers:


Ah yes. It can be a good thing to have that allowance. I find that even after a big meal (maybe I eat too much at once) I could use an extra inch.

Now for the other gripe (and would it apply to the Lee Regular Fit):

Everything is give and take, so if your pants allow some stretch and your waist gets a little bigger, then the stretch to allow for the bigger waist ends up with the give factor causing the pants to shorten, and in more pronounced cases, you end up with flood pants. 

BTW: I have worn nothing but Dickies 874 pants for the past 20 years. I like them because they look decent (wife is not fond of blue jeans and I have not worn blue jeans since I got married 30 years ago), and they wear well. And the best part is that I have never had my pocket hole thorugh, which has often happened on other brands.


----------



## Bulldog

Fritz Kobus said:


> BTW: I have worn nothing but Dickies 874 pants for the past 20 years. I like them because they look decent (wife is not fond of blue jeans and I have not worn blue jeans since I got married 30 years ago), and they wear well. And the best part is that I have never had my pocket hole thorugh, which has often happened on other brands.


I remain a blue jeans guy - comfortable yet snug.


----------



## Guest

Room2201974 said:


> The solution to this problem can be found in Lee Regular Fit jeans with the elastic waistband. Most comfortable jeans I've ever worn. They stretch to fit the varying amounts of ale one may consume.:cheers:


I don't have the patience to go on a scale every day, so my belt tension is my main weight monitor. Had I switched to pants with an elastic waistband I'd be morbidly obese by now.


----------



## Open Book

Fritz Kobus said:


> Why do mens' pants only come in two-inch waste increments. If I need a 37 i either have to have loose 38s or tight 36s.


Women's pants don't even have measurements. They must feel that women can't do math. There is a numerical size that is almost meaningless because a size 8, say, could be large in one style of pants and small in another. Inseam is whatever you get in that size, it doesn't vary and isn't listed on the tag. This is one reason why women spend so much time shopping.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Baron Scarpia said:


> I don't have the patience to go on a scale every day, so my belt tension is my main weight monitor. Had I switched to pants with an elastic waistband I'd be morbidly obese by now.


That reminds me of the Sweat Pants diet. You get home and change into sweat pants and then you don't feel fat anymore. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Open Book said:


> Women's pants don't even have measurements. They must feel that women can't do math. There is a numerical size that is almost meaningless because a size 8, say, could be large in one style of pants and small in another. Inseam is whatever you get in that size, it doesn't vary and isn't listed on the tag. This is one reason why women spend so much time shopping.


It does seem a bit perverse not to have actual measurements, and I agree that the set sizes vary according to the store, and it's based on flattery among other things.

But I think even if there were measurements given, women would spend just the same time shopping, because it's important to try things on and see how they look. Men wear a sort of uniform and the 'look' doesn't vary much, but women's clothes are much more varied and there are more expectations attached as to appearance etc.

However, I for one don't spend much time shopping for clothes. That's partly because I buy a lot of stuff from charity shops when I happen to see it, but also because it is such a faff getting changed to try things on.

One thing I do intend to do, though, once we've moved house, is smarten up my appearance so - sigh - maybe I ought to go to the gym and take iron supplements to strengthen my endurance.


----------



## Luchesi

My gripe for a long time now has been, the music they play on NPR in between segments. It used to be they would play classical piano. They would never name the clips so that was kind of annoying. But now they play this silly music that they probably pay to be composed. It is so classless! The classical snippets were at least a little bit educational and they did give a degree of respectability to National Public Radio. 

Now it's just one annoying interlude after another... not inspiring just annoying.


----------



## Open Book

Ingélou said:


> But I think even if there were measurements given, women would spend just the same time shopping, because it's important to try things on and see how they look. Men wear a sort of uniform and the 'look' doesn't vary much, but women's clothes are much more varied and there are more expectations attached as to appearance etc.


Makeup, styled hair, and supportive undergarments almost disappeared in the 60's but came back with a vengeance. Women tried out the natural look and decided they didn't like it. They want to improve their appearance. Women expend a lot of energy on their looks, men not so much. It is funny how little men's clothing changes, dress shirts for instance.



Ingélou said:


> However, I for one don't spend much time shopping for clothes. That's partly because I buy a lot of stuff from charity shops when I happen to see it, but also because it is such a faff getting changed to try things on.


I'd rather try things on now than mail them back to the store later.


----------



## Ingélou

Open Book said:


> Makeup, styled hair, and supportive undergarments almost disappeared in the 60's ...


You've got to be joking, right?! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

Moving house in a fortnight, and as we already own the new place, we can take books and other things along every time we visit, which saves a lot of time on packing boxes. 

But - there's always a gripe. Knowing that, it makes it difficult to know what we should be packing, and harder to know where to make a start. I foretell that the last day or two will be just as hectic as last time. 

(PS - Adieu for a while - one of the things that will shortly be packed is my computer. But Taggart's will stay till the last minute. These mods & their privileges!)


----------



## Bulldog

Changing residences is always easier when young - you have more energy and less stuff.

We have moved many times over the decades, and it was tougher each time.


----------



## Luchesi

Open Book said:


> Makeup, styled hair, and supportive undergarments almost disappeared in the 60's but came back with a vengeance. Women tried out the natural look and decided they didn't like it. They want to improve their appearance. Women expend a lot of energy on their looks, men not so much. It is funny how little men's clothing changes, dress shirts for instance.


What people today 'know' about hippies and the 1960s is quite funny, and mostly wrong..


----------



## Josquin13

As Norman Bates said in Psycho 2, "Conservative clothes never go out of fashion." Good advice!

My gripe is that men's clothes are almost universally designed for ultra slim men today--shirts and pants. I'm not fat or overweight, and I still often have to buy an extra large, when I'm a large, especially at Nordstroms. And I never know what size to order off the internet! 

& my poor brother, who's bigger than me (being an ex-football player), can't even shop at Nordstroms. Nothing fits him in the entire store.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I talked to my niece on the phone yesterday and one time asked her how old she thought I'll be in 2020...She guessed 45 and laughed her head off when I said 50...And my chin is getting soft and sloppy...Trim for the elderly for me...


----------



## Ingélou

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I talked to my niece on the phone yesterday and one time asked her how old she thought I'll be in 2020...She guessed 45 and laughed her head off when I said 50...And my chin is getting soft and sloppy...Trim for the elderly for me...


50? No age at all! 

As they say, it's the New 30. Enjoy. :tiphat:


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I talked to my niece on the phone yesterday and one time asked her how old she thought I'll be in 2020...She guessed 45 and laughed her head off when I said 50...And my chin is getting soft and sloppy...Trim for the elderly for me...


50? You young people!


----------



## Guest

Josquin13 said:


> & my poor brother, who's bigger than me (being an ex-football player), can't even shop at Nordstroms.


Can't even shop at Nordstroms! That's a crime against humanity!


----------



## Luchesi

I had to look up fortnight. We never say that in the States.

Old English fēowertīene niht ‘fourteen nights.’


----------



## Taplow

Josquin13 said:


> & my poor brother, who's bigger than me (being an ex-football player), can't even shop at Nordstroms. Nothing fits him in the entire store.


I have the opposite problem. I'm small and slim. I'm a size 44 suit (UK/US 34), but just about every brand only does a 48 (38) as their smallest size. So it's not often I find something that will fit me off the rack. Wierdly, though, it's not hard to find pants in my size (29/30-inch waist, 76cm), so I guess all manufacturers think men are extremely small-waisted but have big, broad shoulders.

Anyway, just adding my gripe to yours. Would be nice if I could afford bespoke.


----------



## Open Book

Luchesi said:


> What people today 'know' about hippies and the 1960s is quite funny, and mostly wrong..


Is there something I'm wrong about? I have proof of what I say. A high school yearbook full of photos of kids with uncut, unstyled, grow-every-which-way hair. Many barbers went out of business in those days.


----------



## Luchesi

Open Book said:


> Is there something I'm wrong about? I have proof of what I say. A high school yearbook full of photos of kids with uncut, unstyled, grow-every-which-way hair. Many barbers went out of business in those days.


Tell us about the 60s. Maybe you do know.


----------



## DaveM

Open Book said:


> Is there something I'm wrong about? I have proof of what I say. A high school yearbook full of photos of kids with uncut, unstyled, grow-every-which-way hair. Many barbers went out of business in those days.


That may have been true of some geographical areas in the latter 60s with the onset of the 'hippie' era, but it wasn't everywhere so there are also high school yearbooks from that period with photos of kids with neatly cut and/or styled hair.


----------



## Ingélou

Open Book said:


> Makeup, styled hair, and supportive undergarments almost disappeared in the 60's but came back with a vengeance. Women tried out the natural look and decided they didn't like it. They want to improve their appearance. Women expend a lot of energy on their looks, men not so much. It is funny how little men's clothing changes, dress shirts for instance.


I can't speak about America. But you're not right about the 1960s in Britain, as I was a teenager in that era, the only time of my life I've been remotely fashionable, and I had an older sister in her twenties.

In the UK, long hair came in in the later part of the sixties, but the back combed 'cut in layers' style (Petula Clark) and the bouffant kiss-curled collar-length bob (Cilla Black & Dusty Springfield) remained popular. A lot of girls blonde-dyed their hair too. Even when long hair came in, some girls permed their hair into tight curls.

We all continued to wear bras - quite a few girls at my school favoured padded bras, to boot. Also, quite a few of my friends wore 'roll-ons', elastic corsets.

As for make-up - we were not allowed to wear it at school, but otherwise, it was more obvious than in the 1950s - kohl-lined eyes, pale blue or silver powdered eyeshadow, feathery false eyelashes and/or loadza black mascara, plucked and repencilled brows.

Make-up was applied to achieve 'the natural look' - for the first time, girls stopped powdering and instead covered their face with skin 'foundation' in various 'healthy' shades of pale tan. We stopped using red lipstick, but kept on with lipstick - applying pale and sometimes shimmering shades of pink and apricot, for the pale and interesting look - not to say downright anaemic. 
I remember my favourite lipstick - called 'Big Scene Mauve' - a bluey-pink with high gloss.

It was a decade of change, though, as someone has remarked above. The real 'hippies' didn't get going in the UK until the late sixties and early 1970s. Before that, 'dolly birds' were more common. 

I don't think there's ever been an era where women didn't want to improve their looks and where there wasn't a 'fashionable look', to achieve which one had to cheat. Or where men didn't want to look good too.

For men in 1960s Britain that meant Carnaby Street, collarless Beatles suits, then later on flared trousers, also bouffant bobs with fringes, velvet fabrics, big collars on shirts, narrow ties, and then the opposite, kipper ties. Or if you were a man who didn't like the 'mod' look, you could cling to leather jackets, drainpipe trousers, brycreemed hair, winklepicker shoes, and be a 'rocker' instead, fighting your oppos on Margate seafront.

As for reasons why women in particular are bothered about how they look - how much is nature, the drive to attract a mate, and how much nurture, the role of women in society and the expectations of men - let's not open that can of worms. :devil:


----------



## Luchesi

DaveM said:


> That may have been true of some geographical areas in the latter 60s with the onset of the 'hippie' era, but it wasn't everywhere so there are also high school yearbooks from that period with photos of kids with neatly cut and/or styled hair.


Yes, people born in the 60s wouldn't have the correct perspective. They would be too young. Now they, and younger folks, read articles and books about the 60s and get a view that is meant to be 'interesting'. Psychedelic music and recreational drugs didn't become prevalent until the 70s. By the mid 70s even Country Music artists were growing their hair long, but they looked out of step.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> Yes, people born in the 60s wouldn't have the correct perspective. They would be too young. Now they, and younger folks, read articles and books about the 60s and get a view that is meant to be 'interesting'. Psychedelic music and recreational drugs didn't become prevalent until the 70s. By the mid 70s even Country Music artists were growing their hair long, but they looked out of step.


I was born in '57 and my observation is that in the 1970s looking like a hippie became a fad. Actually the long haired guys in my high school were referred to as Freaks. I mean long hair, not the longer hair cuts that even conservative men wore in the 1970s, but hair that at least touched the shoulders. They were into drugs and rock music, etc. But I don't believe they were hippies in the true sense of the word.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So my gripe today (and every day that I take to the roads) is:

Why do some people think that it is okay to do a leisurely drive down the freeway ramp? It creates a potential for an accident scene at the bottom of the ramp as one tries to merge from behind the slow poke at 10 or even 20 MPH under the speed of the freeway traffic.


----------



## DaveM

Fritz Kobus said:


> So my gripe today (and every day that I take to the roads) is:
> 
> Why do some people think that it is okay to do a leisurely drive down the freeway ramp? It creates a potential for an accident scene at the bottom of the ramp as one tries to merge from behind the slow poke at 10 or even 20 MPH under the speed of the freeway traffic.


Add to that gripe: those in big SUVs driving in the fast line at 50mph in a 70mph zone.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Is this the mph of the day? :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl

DaveM said:


> Add to that gripe: those in big SUVs driving in the fast line at 50mph in a 70mph zone.


Sometimes that vehicle going 50 in the left lane has a set of $2000 wheels and so I think they are doing it to be noticed.


----------



## Open Book

My neighbors are using their wood-burning stoves to heat their houses. They probably do this to save money. It ruins the quality of the air in the vicinity. It stinks.

This is not a green fuel. Maybe it's acceptable, barely, in truly rural areas where the nearest house is at least a mile away. Suburbs like mine are too densely populated.

This is a community that prides itself on being green and has outlawed plastic bags. Wood burning isn't good for the planet, either, but I'll bet it would be an uphill battle to get it outlawed.


----------



## Bulldog

Open Book said:


> My neighbors are using their wood-burning stoves to heat their houses. They probably do this to save money. It ruins the quality of the air in the vicinity. It stinks.
> 
> This is not a green fuel. Maybe it's acceptable, barely, in truly rural areas where the nearest house is at least a mile away. Suburbs like mine are too densely populated.
> 
> This is a community that prides itself on being green and has outlawed plastic bags. Wood burning isn't good for the planet, either, but I'll bet it would be an uphill battle to get it outlawed.


Even here in Albuquerque, plastic bags are a thing of the past. As for wood-burning stoves, that's an uphill battle that won't be won for many years. My daughter uses one quite often - I never smelled anything bad from its use.

How do you feel about fireplaces?


----------



## Open Book

Bulldog said:


> Even here in Albuquerque, plastic bags are a thing of the past. As for wood-burning stoves, that's an uphill battle that won't be won for many years. My daughter uses one quite often - I never smelled anything bad from its use.
> 
> How do you feel about fireplaces?


Why does your daughter choose to burn wood over other means of heating?

I know one of my neighbors has a wood stove, but the smell was so strong yesterday it had to be more than just that one. I just don't know who else it is. I didn't move to a nice suburb to get bad air quality.

Fireplaces are like candles. They're a relic from the past that makes us feel good inside when we look at one. But they don't need to be used. We used our fireplace once, when we had a power failure and no heat.


----------



## Bulldog

Open Book said:


> Why does your daughter choose to burn wood over other means of heating?


She does have central heating in that there's a big hole in the ceiling where the heat enters the house. I know that money had something to do with her buying the wood-burning stove. I also sense that she gets an aesthetic high from it.

I don't know why there would be a bad smell from one in your neighborhood. Perhaps it has something to do with what is being burned; some folks do unconventional things with the stuff they own.


----------



## RockyIII

Today I received Purcell's The Fairy Queen from Amazon via UPS. One small problem, the cardboard mailer is empty due to apparent damage in shipping. I understand that things happen, but I am a bit surprised that the UPS driver delivered the mailer anyway when it is obviously ripped open and empty. @@

I called Amazon, and a replacement is on the way.


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> Today I received Purcell's The Fairy Queen from Amazon via UPS. One small problem, the cardboard mailer is empty due to apparent damage in shipping. I understand that things happen, but I am a bit surprised that the UPS driver delivered the mailer anyway when it is obviously ripped open and empty. @@
> 
> I called Amazon, and a replacement is on the way.


The delivery of the empty mailer documents what happened to it.


----------



## Open Book

My car had a dead battery this morning and I dialed AAA for roadside help. Was told, "Press 1 if over age x, otherwise press 2" and foolishly I pressed 1. 

A live person came on and tried to sell me a medical alert system - AAA has commercials now!

I told her I wasn't interested and she plowed ahead with her spiel because that's her job. I put the phone down for 3 minutes, then hung up on her. 

I was furious. I was home, but what if I had been out in the cold, in a dangerous spot, and my phone's battery was dying?


----------



## Rogerx

Our pension is not going up, but our state pension is , but hey, we have enough to live on, so not really a complain .


----------



## Ingélou

Great to be in our new home at last, in a little Yorkshire settlement that I'll call Gemtown!

Not so great to discover that the showers in the upstairs & downstairs bathrooms are unusable and the central heating clanks. 

There are a lot of other things that need to be fixed too - brickwork, tiles, overgrown trees and ivy, a decrepit garage and shed. It will take most of this year to get our house (which we love) into a civilised state. 

Still, think what a blessing we'll be to the tradesmen of Gemtown.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I misread the above "I'll call" and tried to find Gemtown on Google Maps - there ain't no such place!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have been lucky to have an electrician as guitar student for almost 20 years and he has done lots of work in the 3 houses we've lived in before, and getting free guitar lessons as payment. Now in our new house he discovered yet again that some amateurs have done dirty work on the electrical system...IT ALWAYS HAPPEN TO US! We didn't realize it before a year and a half this time. Also there was a questionable signature in the papers of approval of the el.system...


----------



## Open Book

Ingélou said:


> Great to be in our new home at last, in a little Yorkshire settlement that I'll call Gemtown!
> 
> Not so great to discover that the showers in the upstairs & downstairs bathrooms are unusable and the central heating clanks.
> 
> There are a lot of other things that need to be fixed too - brickwork, tiles, overgrown trees and ivy, a decrepit garage and shed. It will take most of this year to get our house (which we love) into a civilised state.
> 
> Still, think what a blessing we'll be to the tradesmen of Gemtown.


Did you buy the house without seeing it or at least getting it inspected?


----------



## starthrower

Hiring contractors has become unaffordable for me. 12,000 dollars to remodel my bathroom. And 13,000 for the kitchen. And I need a new roof too. And new flooring in the dining and living room. It's going to cost as much as I paid for the house to get all this done.


----------



## Guest

In the old days batteries were sold with a specification of their energy content, in milliAmp-hours, in the package. You could compare two batteries on the shelf. Now they just have advertising copy (The Longest Lasting Battery in the Universe!) Grrr!


----------



## Luchesi

Baron Scarpia said:


> In the old days batteries were sold with a specification of their energy content, in milliAmp-hours, in the package. You could compare two batteries on the shelf. Now they just have advertising copy (The Longest Lasting Battery in the Universe!) Grrr!


This guy compares the cheap brand batteries against the more highly-priced batteries. It's entertaining and it gives a view of the values with specifics.






Skip the first four minutes to get to the good stuff.


----------



## Woodduck

starthrower said:


> Hiring contractors has become unaffordable for me. 12,000 dollars to remodel my bathroom. And 13,000 for the kitchen. And I need a new roof too. And new flooring in the dining and living room. It's going to cost as much as I paid for the house to get all this done.


Good morning. I'm sitting contentedly in my well-maintained apartment while reading your infinitely pathetic homeowner's lament, knowing that words such as "contractor" and "remodel" do not occupy so much as a neurotransmitter inside my cranium.

I hope you can get a decent price for the house when you decide you've grown too old for this ****.


----------



## Ingélou

Open Book said:


> Did you buy the house without seeing it or at least getting it inspected?


No, and no. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SixFootScowl

Open Book said:


> Did you buy the house without seeing it or at least getting it inspected?


My experience with home inspectors and my son's experience with home inspectors, both lead to the conclusion that anybody can be a home inspector. Actually knowing what you are doing is not a job requirement. The report has a disclaimer that basically says they are not responsible for the content. I called my home inspector to ask why he did not report that the polarity on all the outlets in the living and dining rooms is reversed. He replied, "It doesn't matter, it's alternating current."


----------



## Roger Knox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Now in our new house he discovered yet again that some amateurs have done dirty work on the electrical system...IT ALWAYS HAPPEN TO US!


I thought stuff like that only happened in Canada!


----------



## Open Book

Fritz Kobus said:


> My experience with home inspectors and my son's experience with home inspectors, both lead to the conclusion that anybody can be a home inspector. Actually knowing what you are doing is not a job requirement. The report has a disclaimer that basically says they are not responsible for the content. I called my home inspector to ask why he did not report that the polarity on all the outlets in the living and dining rooms is reversed. He replied, "It doesn't matter, it's alternating current."


Yeah, this revives a memory. The inspector we hired for our first house was only interested in looking for water damage - I think he had a doctorate in that narrow field (just kidding). He never reported to us that our wiring was not up to code and unprofessionally done. We found out when we kept tripping breakers. I just assumed most inspectors were better than him.


----------



## Open Book

starthrower said:


> Hiring contractors has become unaffordable for me. 12,000 dollars to remodel my bathroom. And 13,000 for the kitchen. And I need a new roof too. And new flooring in the dining and living room. It's going to cost as much as I paid for the house to get all this done.


Even worse than spending a lot of money on contractors is spending it and finding out they screwed up the job. And you have to pay someone else nearly as much to fix it. So I fear dealing with contractors.


----------



## starthrower

Woodduck said:


> Good morning. I'm sitting contentedly in my well-maintained apartment while reading your infinitely pathetic homeowner's lament, knowing that words such as "contractor" and "remodel" do not occupy so much as a neurotransmitter inside my cranium.
> 
> I hope you can get a decent price for the house when you decide you've grown too old for this ****.


I'd rather sell it as is but I don't want to pay rent. And I don't want to sell unless I can leave the area which I can't do right now. Gotta stick around for my parents. I don't want to move across the country only to have to come back for caretaking.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Open Book said:


> Even worse than spending a lot of money on contractors is spending it and finding out they screwed up the job. And you have to pay someone else nearly as much to fix it. So I fear dealing with contractors.


I am with you on that. I need a roof but so far am not convinced I have found a company that will do a good job. I did get my back porch enclosed last summer for about $6000 and that worked out pretty good. It already had a roof and a conceret slab (over the cellar) so it was a matter of building a wall about 14 feet long including a turn at one end, adding in three windows and a door. Also paid about $400 more for a new door from the porch to the garage and to have the old door put on the back of the garage where there was a door sealed shut and we had never used. In the $6000 was to redo the gutter over the porch and he did a great job with it. Now to get him out to fix the messed up front gutter I paid someone else about $900 to have installed.

Son got a furnace and they messed up the roof so bad and after about 4 come backs and it still leaked he had to pay a roofing company to repair it and a different furnace company to take the furnace pipes out the side wall, which is what the flunkies who did the original install were supposed to do in the first place.

I am sure glad i have a great auto repair facility nearby, which means I can never move from here or will have to start leasing to avoid so-called repair shops..


----------



## starthrower

Open Book said:


> Even worse than spending a lot of money on contractors is spending it and finding out they screwed up the job. And you have to pay someone else nearly as much to fix it. So I fear dealing with contractors.


There are a lot of hacks out there that will do lousy work. The guy I want to hire is very good but I can afford one or two projects. My wife wants to move back to Oregon and find a nice apartment. Hopefully we can do it one day. I just can't leave my dad alone to look after my mother who is starting to lose her memory. I wish they would sell their house and move south near my sister. That would make things easier. I offered to buy their place so they could move and leave the furniture and just take what they need but they won't make up their mind so it's the waiting game.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> There are a lot of hacks out there that will do lousy work. The guy I want to hire is very good but I can afford one or two projects. My wife wants to move back to Oregon and find a nice apartment. Hopefully we can do it one day. I just can't leave my dad alone to look after my mother who is starting to lose her memory. I wish they would sell their house and move south near my sister. That would make things easier. I offered to buy their place so they could move and leave the furniture and just take what they need but they won't make up their mind so it's the waiting game.


My wife's parents waited too long. Her dad passed, and family strong-armed her mom into a very expensive assisted living facility that she is unhappy with. It costs $7300 a month and she could have a fine facility for $5400 a month and even far less in the area where all her favorite places are but the one brother felt that mom should be far away from all that. She won't buck him as she fears he won't come see her anymore, so the lesson is be careful who you put in charge of your money, and worse if you don't, the most aggressive child may take control.


----------



## starthrower

My folks are in good health but my dad will be 85 this year. I think they will probably end up staying put. My mom will get tested by the neurologist next month to find out if she has dementia or just normal memory loss due to age. But soon enough they will need assistance when they get frail. My mom has already had two falls and gotten all bruised up. Luckily she didn't break a hip.


----------



## Luchesi

Woodduck said:


> Good morning. I'm sitting contentedly in my well-maintained apartment while reading your infinitely pathetic homeowner's lament, knowing that words such as "contractor" and "remodel" do not occupy so much as a neurotransmitter inside my cranium.
> 
> I hope you can get a decent price for the house when you decide you've grown too old for this ****.


from the Italian word appartamento, originally used to describe a set of rooms in a house that are used exclusively by one person.


----------



## Open Book

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am with you on that. I need a roof but so far am not convinced I have found a company that will do a good job. I did get my back porch enclosed last summer for about $6000 and that worked out pretty good. It already had a roof and a conceret slab (over the cellar) so it was a matter of building a wall about 14 feet long including a turn at one end, adding in three windows and a door. Also paid about $400 more for a new door from the porch to the garage and to have the old door put on the back of the garage where there was a door sealed shut and we had never used. In the $6000 was to redo the gutter over the porch and he did a great job with it. Now to get him out to fix the messed up front gutter I paid someone else about $900 to have installed.
> 
> Son got a furnace and they messed up the roof so bad and after about 4 come backs and it still leaked he had to pay a roofing company to repair it and a different furnace company to take the furnace pipes out the side wall, which is what the flunkies who did the original install were supposed to do in the first place.
> 
> I am sure glad i have a great auto repair facility nearby, which means I can never move from here or will have to start leasing to avoid so-called repair shops..


You can't even rely upon websites like Home Advisor and Angie's List to guarantee a good contractor. I had a terrible experience with someone from one of those sites and he had a lot of good reviews. I think they get their friends to write reviews.

I know what you mean about auto repair, I have a good one, too. Grateful for that.


----------



## starthrower

I never hire anyone I don't know. I always get referrals from friends of mine.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> I never hire anyone I don't know. I always get referrals from friends of mine.


It was a referral from a co-worker. His wife was a realtor and they raved about how good this guy is. Here is were my cultural illiteracy hurt me because had I know this guy was in television advertizing for a big home repair company in the area, I would have never used him. I never held it against my co-worker and good thing too because ten years ago that co-worker became my boss!


----------



## starthrower

I have friends who are professional tradesmen themselves. I trust their opinions. I doubt some woman with a real estate license would have a clue. I'm fortunate to have two good friends that own their own auto repair shops. And I have a great furnace man. But home remodeling is a tough one. It's very expensive and a real bummer if they do a lousy job.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> I have friends who are professional tradesmen themselves. I trust their opinions. I doubt some woman with a real estate license would have a clue.


Presumably her customers have used him and given her good report.

I also have a great plumber. Expensive, but the job gets done right.


----------



## starthrower

Plumbers charge a fortune. I have a guy that does nothing but unclog drains. So if my toilet is backing up or I get a clog deep in a pipe he comes right over within the hour and takes care of it. It's 75 bucks for 10 minutes of work. But considering the alternative I gladly pay it.


----------



## Open Book

starthrower said:


> Plumbers charge a fortune. I have a guy that does nothing but unclog drains. So if my toilet is backing up or I get a clog deep in a pipe he comes right over within the hour and takes care of it. It's 75 bucks for 10 minutes of work. But considering the alternative I gladly pay it.


I disagree with this. The cause of the clog can be a plumbing issue. For instance, the clog could be so solid that the pipes have to be replaced. Then the unskilled drain cleaner will fail to fix the problem, there will still be a clog, you are out $75 for nothing, and you need to call a plumber.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't had that problem. Usually it's hair and debris blocking water flow. I do have another guy that does actual plumbing and pipe replacement.

But my unclogger guy Dennis has really helped me out. One time I checked on my parent's place when they were south for the winter and found a foot of water in the basement with electrical appliances floating in the water. I called Dennis and he came right over. He walked right into the water, found the drain and cleared the clog. My mother had been rinsing that clumping cat litter down the drain. And then we had a quick thaw with a foot of snow melting fast so the drain backed up. Nothing wrong with the pipes.


----------



## Bulldog

starthrower said:


> I have friends who are professional tradesmen themselves. I trust their opinions. I doubt some woman with a real estate license would have a clue.


Would you have more faith in a guy with a license?


----------



## Open Book

starthrower said:


> I haven't had that problem. Usually it's hair and debris blocking water flow. I do have another guy that does actual plumbing and pipe replacement.
> 
> But my unclogger guy Dennis has really helped me out. One time I checked on my parent's place when they were south for the winter and found a foot of water in the basement with electrical appliances floating in the water. I called Dennis and he came right over. He walked right into the water, found the drain and cleared the clog. My mother had been rinsing that clumping cat litter down the drain. And then we had a quick thaw with a foot of snow melting fast so the drain backed up. Nothing wrong with the pipes.


It sounds like there is a big difference between what a drain unclogger and plumber charge in your area. That is a factor in who to hire. The drain unclogger (an awkward term but I refuse to call him a technician) I dealt with charged more than half as much as my plumber's hourly rate but only worked for 10 minutes. The clog returned in a few hours. I asked him to come back and try again but he demanded more money to do so.

It also depends upon the nature of the clog. Most are easily fixed but if the pipes are old and leaky you'll never get all the crap out of them with a snake tool. The gunk solidifies, and you will have to simply replace the entire pipe. Your drain person can't do that, he doesn't have a license to deal with fixtures. He can't even fix a leak with duct tape, apparently. But he'll be happy to recommend a plumber!


----------



## Open Book

Bulldog said:


> Would you have more faith in a guy with a license?


I'm surprised no one jumped on this more harshly where there are people here ultra vigilant for signs of "sexism".

I don't trust any realtor to have that much expertise in home maintenance. They wear a suit and anybody in a suit isn't usually a hands-on kind of person, they have other skills and interests.

It seems to be a fact, though, that there are very few women in the trades. Not saying women aren't capable of it, but I have never encountered a woman electrician, plumber, or auto mechanic. A woman who worked for a tree removal company did estimates, not chain sawing. Verizon did recently send a woman to fix our cable and she did climb a telephone pole by herself.


----------



## mikeh375

My gripe for today.

I bought a blu-ray the other day and watched it last night. It started with a few trailers that I chapter skipped and then an ad came on for a Twix bar. I tried to skip it and the operation wasn't allowed, nor could I fast forward it. I now have an ad I can't escape, paid for with my own money. Ridley Scott's vision in Blade Runner comes ever closer - I will never, ever buy a Twix bar again on principal - that'll teach 'em.


----------



## Ingélou

Just before we moved, I broke a huge chip off my wisdom tooth. I got an appointment at the dentist a few days later & was put on antibiotics - then had it extracted - then had to eat soft foods for a while. I'm finally over it, and looking forward to a normal diet, when last night Taggart noticed something odd in his mouth, and it turns out he's lost a crown. Waiting to phone the dentist this morning, and preparing myself for a resumption of the soft food diet, since it's much simpler if we eat the same things. 

We've not been in this dental practice long, and already we've become valued members! 

Oh, why do bits keep dropping off as you get older?


----------



## starthrower

Ingelou, by coincidence I recently chipped my front tooth. It's driving me nuts but due to the fact that I just had back surgery I don't feel like sitting in the dentist's chair for an hour to get it repaired. My gripe of the day? I'm up at 3:30am reading the community forum!


----------



## Ingélou

starthrower said:


> Ingelou, by coincidence I recently chipped my front tooth. It's driving me nuts but due to the fact that I just had back surgery I don't feel like sitting in the dentist's chair for an hour to get it repaired. My gripe of the day? I'm up at 3:30am reading the community forum!


Oh, sorry to hear it - it's amazing how depressing it is when one has a tooth problem. I hope your back feels better and that your tooth doesn't get any worse until you are able to have it treated. :tiphat:

Today Taggart rang the dental surgery and discovered that, because one dentist has gone home to look after his mother, there is 'nobody here who is qualified to do crowns'. We're waiting for a call back, but wondering if we can go privately to another dentist in a bigger town and get the emergency work done. Just when it was all settling down, stress and uncertainty flares up again.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I see Radio 3 and Classic FM are plugging Beethoven's 250th daily, yet they couldn't even play one of the works of British John Stanley on the day of his 300th anniversary on January 12, 2012; I've only ever heard his Voluntary Op6 No5 on radio out of 30 he composed & not one of his concerti nor any of his sonatas, oratorios etc.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Just before we moved, I broke a huge chip off my wisdom tooth. I got an appointment at the dentist a few days later & was put on antibiotics - then had it extracted - then had to eat soft foods for a while. I'm finally over it, and looking forward to a normal diet, when last night Taggart noticed something odd in his mouth, and it turns out he's lost a crown. Waiting to phone the dentist this morning, and preparing myself for a resumption of the soft food diet, since it's much simpler if we eat the same things.
> 
> We've not been in this dental practice long, and already we've become valued members!
> 
> Oh, why do bits keep dropping off as you get older?


Sending sympathy, having also broken a molar in the last few days! 
And Mrs Pat has needed cataract surgery, too. Bits drop off and bits wear out, but some bits, thankfully, can be replaced!


----------



## Luchesi

For about a decade, as I remember it, my gripe has been that packaging has gotten so impenetrable. You need a heavy pair of scissors or a jar opener for most products. The cellophane is much stronger. Difficult to tear.

I guess homeless people will pilfer samples from the store shelf if it's tempting. So there's been a backlash. But what if you're in your car or anytime you have no scissors or jar opener? So frustrating. And is there any "Open Here" label anymore on anything?

My friend told me that an Open Here label would legally tell people to open packages in the store. He was joking.


----------



## Ingélou

I've had to store clothes in my divan drawers while waiting for some new bedroom furniture, which we ordered over the internet, as it was impossible to find traditional furniture in the shops. 

I had already got my wardrobe and a bedroom chair. But the chest of drawers that I wanted wasn't in stock, so I had to wait three weeks while it was put together. I was obliged to be out today at a hospital appointment when it was due to arrive. Taggart phoned me to say that it was in the bedroom, and that he'd put the drawer handles on (it was the only thing required as the six-drawer chest came ready assembled.) 

When I got back, I was pleased at first - the overall impression of the matching white chest and wardrobe was attractive to the eye. 

But when I came to putting my clothes into the drawers, we discovered that the bottom drawer wouldn't open properly or go back easily - and no wonder, because the half-drawers at the top had a wide opening above it, as if the spaces for the drawers had been miscalculated. I phoned up, and they're checking up whether it's a one-off problem or whether the whole batch is spoiled - in two days time I should hear whether they are going to replace it from the same batch, or whether there'll be another wait involved, while they make a new batch more carefully. 

In the meantime, I'd better not use the chest of drawers, and had to repack everything back into the divan drawers again. The new chest is a useless space-hogging lump as I daren't use it in the interim. 

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Taplow

Luchesi said:


> For about a decade, as I remember it, my gripe has been that packaging has gotten so impenetrable. You need a heavy pair of scissors or a jar opener for most products. The cellophane is much stronger. Difficult to tear.
> 
> I guess homeless people will pilfer samples from the store shelf if it's tempting. So there's been a backlash. But what if you're in your car or anytime you have no scissors or jar opener? So frustrating. And is there any "Open Here" label anymore on anything?
> 
> My friend told me that an Open Here label would legally tell people to open packages in the store. He was joking.


I've often said this myself. I yearn for a return to the 60's or 70's when most things came wrapped in paper, rather than untearable plastic fixed with glue even superman would struggle to rip asunder.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Frustrating that people will leave the office microwave with time left that makes it so you can't input time until you hit reset, or they spill enough to make their dish stick and pulling it out leaves the turntable misaligned so it won't turn and you have to fix it, or the person who cooks a burrito on a napkin leaking cheese sauce out the microwave door (at least that person cleaned up after themselves).

One guy tried using a CD for a splash cover on his soup and melted it. 

I once got an extra digit heating water for tea and was so busy i forgot to come back and after about 20 minutes the water was gone, vaporized.

In our early post-teens we were having a party at one guys parent's house and he exploded a egg in the microwave. Now that was fun to watch, especially since it was not my problem to clean up.

Lets hear more microwave mishaps and tricks, just nothing evil please.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Taplow said:


> I've often said this myself. I yearn for a return to the 60's or 70's when most things came wrapped in paper, rather than untearable plastic fixed with glue even superman would struggle to rip asunder.


Also things like nails and screws and other ironmongery could be bought loose; preent day packaging not only increases costs of products, also the extra space and weight means taking up more transport space.


----------



## Taplow

Dorsetmike said:


> Also things like nails and screws and other ironmongery could be bought loose; preent day packaging not only increases costs of products, also the extra space and weight means taking up more transport space.


Reminds me of this:


----------



## mikeh375

Gripe for today and has been for a quite a while......

Calls from India claiming to be my internet service provider. Sometimes I lead them on a bit and play dumb to waste their time before giving them a mouthful. The way I see it, I might just save one unsuspecting person from falling for the spiel. Other times like today the conversation went like this....

Scammer..."Good afternoon, I'm calling from (internet provider), how are you today? 
Me..."No you're not you are trying to scam me...F*** off".

Now I know that's not the most polite of responses but it's more polite than some conversations I've had with them.


----------



## Luchesi

I have a smitch of a gripe. 

I follow a thread for days and every time I bring it up it starts on page 1, instead of the last page with the most recent posts. Who wants that? (I realize it would require a few lines of programming.)


----------



## Luchesi

mikeh375 said:


> Gripe for today and has been for a quite a while......
> 
> Calls from India claiming to be my internet service provider. Sometimes I lead them on a bit and play dumb to waste their time before giving them a mouthful. The way I see it, I might just save one unsuspecting person from falling for the spiel. Other times like today the conversation went like this....
> 
> Scammer..."Good afternoon, I'm calling from (internet provider), how are you today?
> Me..."No you're not you are trying to scam me...F*** off".
> 
> Now I know that's not the most polite of responses but it's more polite than some conversations I've had with them.


Here's a view of a scammer;


----------



## Rogerx

mikeh375 said:


> Gripe for today and has been for a quite a while......
> 
> Calls from India claiming to be my internet service provider. Sometimes I lead them on a bit and play dumb to waste their time before giving them a mouthful. The way I see it, I might just save one unsuspecting person from falling for the spiel. Other times like today the conversation went like this....
> 
> Scammer..."Good afternoon, I'm calling from (internet provider), how are you today?
> Me..."No you're not you are trying to scam me...F*** off".
> 
> Now I know that's not the most polite of responses but it's more polite than some conversations I've had with them.


Buy a referee flute in a toy store and as soon as they start talking, blow as hard as you can .

It helps really.


----------



## Luchesi

Rogerx said:


> Buy a referee flute in a toy store and as soon as they start talking, blow as hard as you can .
> 
> It helps really.


Capitalism. I can't help thinking these are poor people from poor backgrounds engaged in an enterprising way to make money from greed and anonymity and off-the-shelf, freely available tech apps. Lies and false advertising and twisting the truth is what it's all about. Profits above everything else.
People in capitalist societies should be well aware of such moneymaking schemes, in all their creative guises. Is it legal? Can it be arrested? I'm told by law-enforcement friends that they're like mushrooms popping up and setting up elsewhere, it would be like wack-a-mole in the large cities of India.


----------



## Open Book

Phone scams are annoying because they invade your home and waste your time. And of course they are a crime, but most of us are too informed to fall for them.

That still isn't as bad as a AAA rep trying to sell me something unrelated to automobiles and refusing to get off the phone until I capitulate when I'm calling for emergency roadside assistance (my gripe from a couple of weeks ago; I still can't get over it and I know I should write and complain to somebody). That is a crime, too. That could be deadly.


----------



## Ingélou

mikeh375 said:


> Gripe for today and has been for a quite a while......
> 
> Calls from India claiming to be my internet service provider. Sometimes I lead them on a bit and play dumb to waste their time before giving them a mouthful. The way I see it, I might just save one unsuspecting person from falling for the spiel. Other times like today the conversation went like this....
> 
> Scammer..."Good afternoon, I'm calling from (internet provider), how are you today?
> Me..."No you're not you are trying to scam me...F*** off".
> 
> Now I know that's not the most polite of responses but it's more polite than some conversations I've had with them.





Luchesi said:


> Capitalism. I can't help thinking these are poor people from poor backgrounds engaged in an enterprising way to make money from greed and anonymity and off-the-shelf, freely available tech apps. Lies and false advertising and twisting the truth is what it's all about. Profits above everything else.
> People in capitalist societies should be well aware of such moneymaking schemes, in all their creative guises. Is it legal? Can it be arrested? I'm told by law-enforcement friends that they're like mushrooms popping up and setting up elsewhere, it would be like wack-a-mole in the large cities of India.


I used to get these all the time - claiming they were from Windows and that they'd detected a fault on my computer. I usually just made an excuse and put the phone down, but I once did challenge the woman on the other end by saying that I'd read this was a well-known scam. She got on her moral high horse at once and was most indignant. 
I've often thought of that, and wondered if she was doubly villainous for 'acting' outraged, or whether she was a dupe too, and didn't know that she was a scammer, or not fully.


----------



## Ingélou

Open Book said:


> Phone scams are annoying because they invade your home and waste your time. And of course they are a crime, but most of us are too informed to fall for them.
> 
> That still isn't as bad as a AAA rep trying to sell me something unrelated to automobiles and refusing to get off the phone until I capitulate when I'm calling for emergency roadside assistance (my gripe from a couple of weeks ago; I still can't get over it and I know I should write and complain to somebody). That is a crime, too. That could be deadly.


I agree. That is dreadful.


----------



## Open Book

Luchesi said:


> Capitalism. I can't help thinking these are poor people from poor backgrounds engaged in an enterprising way to make money from greed and anonymity and off-the-shelf, freely available tech apps. Lies and false advertising and twisting the truth is what it's all about. Profits above everything else.
> People in capitalist societies should be well aware of such moneymaking schemes, in all their creative guises. Is it legal? Can it be arrested? I'm told by law-enforcement friends that they're like mushrooms popping up and setting up elsewhere, it would be like wack-a-mole in the large cities of India.


What does this have to do with capitalism? This is small time criminals working on their own. Being poor doesn't give them justification to commit crimes.


----------



## Luchesi

Open Book said:


> Phone scams are annoying because they invade your home and waste your time. And of course they are a crime, but most of us are too informed to fall for them.
> 
> That still isn't as bad as a AAA rep trying to sell me something unrelated to automobiles and refusing to get off the phone until I capitulate when I'm calling for emergency roadside assistance (my gripe from a couple of weeks ago; I still can't get over it and I know I should write and complain to somebody). That is a crime, too. That could be deadly.


Exactly. I have an elderly friend who fell victim to one of these scans. She took her money down to the Western Union transfer place and just sent it because they told her they were from the IRS and she owed back taxes. She didn't want her son to find out because he was wanting her to move into assisted living. And she didn't tell any of her friends what she was doing - she had to travel 50 miles to find a Western Union in her old broken-down car. Most any of her friends could've told her it was a scam, but she was too embarrassed to tell anyone.


----------



## mikeh375

Luchesi said:


> Here's a view of a scammer;


Thanks for that Luchesi, it's nice to know someone is getting back at them.


----------



## Rogerx

Luchesi said:


> Capitalism. I can't help thinking these are poor people from poor backgrounds engaged in an enterprising way to make money from greed and anonymity and off-the-shelf, freely available tech apps. Lies and false advertising and twisting the truth is what it's all about. Profits above everything else.
> People in capitalist societies should be well aware of such moneymaking schemes, in all their creative guises. Is it legal? Can it be arrested? I'm told by law-enforcement friends that they're like mushrooms popping up and setting up elsewhere, it would be like wack-a-mole in the large cities of India.


We never had one hoax phone call after 3 times and it has helped neighbors and friends.


----------



## Ingélou

It's been a wild night - storms across the country. 
Puts the odd small gripe into perspective.


----------



## mikeh375

Ingélou said:


> It's been a wild night - storms across the country.
> Puts the odd small gripe into perspective.


You must be UK based Ingelou. I lost a computer monitor in storm Kiara and had to fork out £400.
However that isn't my gripe today, it's this....

Watching a UK quiz show the other night and the question was...

Which Norwegian playwright wrote Peer Gynt?

Answer...Tchaikovsky.

or....

What Planet's orbit does Pluto sometimes cross?

Answer...Earth.

What are the kids being torht in schule thees days? I mean I'm so super-griped about this.

Oh, and another gripe, will someone please tell whoever is in charge that a noun is not an adjective.
Witness an advertising slogan current in the UK..."Do you Almond"?.....really?...do you syntax?


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> Oh, and another gripe, will someone please tell whoever is in charge that a noun is not an adjective.
> Witness an advertising slogan current in the UK..."Do you Almond"?.....really?...do you syntax?


Sinful syntax indeed! Quite a while ago there was a phrase in circulation -- "Verbing wierds writing" -- that was intended to put a stop to this kind of nonsense. The phrase is intentionally ironic because there is no verb "to wierd;" further, the phrase sounds atrocious. We need something like this again!

I think your phrase "Do you Almond?" is comparable because there is no such verb as "to almond" (compare "Do you read?" or "Do you smoke?," which do have verbs), and this phrase also sounds atrocious. But is may also be possible that "Almond" is intended to be confused for an adjective, modifying "you", with the connotations that (impressively capitalized) Almonds are healthy or attractive (e.g. almond eyes). And the grammatical atrocity sounds trendy, engaging the distracted viewer. Advertising 1, English 0.


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> Sinful syntax indeed! Quite a while ago there was a phrase in circulation -- "Verbing wierds writing" -- that was intended to put a stop to this kind of nonsense. The phrase is intentionally ironic because there is no verb "to wierd;" further, the phrase sounds atrocious. We need something like this again!
> 
> I think your phrase "Do you Almond?" is comparable because there is no such verb as "to almond" (compare "Do you read?" or "Do you smoke?," which do have verbs), and this phrase also sounds atrocious. But is may also be possible that "Almond" is intended to be confused for an adjective, modifying "you", with the connotations that (impressively capitalized) Almonds are healthy or attractive (e.g. almond eyes). And the grammatical atrocity sounds trendy, engaging the distracted viewer. Advertising 1, English 0.


 "Verbing wierds writing" is indeed an effective slogan. It's a rather catchy, memorable word-worm and clever too - all desirable traits for an advertising industry tag line of course and just as insidious and annoying but it has got us talking about it .
Language is of course in constant development and renewal, it's fluid and adaptable, just like music. Maybe it's about to hit an equivalent break down in immediate comprehension, just like music did a while back. Having said that, it might not be so bad, we all know of at least one person whom we'd like to _hear_ in a vocabularistic (see what I did there) performance of a grammatical 4'33".


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Frustrating that people will leave the office microwave with time left that makes it so you can't input time until you hit reset, or they spill enough to make their dish stick and pulling it out leaves the turntable misaligned so it won't turn and you have to fix it, or the person who cooks a burrito on a napkin leaking cheese sauce out the microwave door (at least that person cleaned up after themselves).
> 
> One guy tried using a CD for a splash cover on his soup and melted it.
> 
> I once got an extra digit heating water for tea and was so busy i forgot to come back and after about 20 minutes the water was gone, vaporized.
> 
> In our early post-teens we were having a party at one guys parent's house and he exploded a egg in the microwave. Now that was fun to watch, especially since it was not my problem to clean up.
> 
> Lets hear more microwave mishaps and tricks, just nothing evil please.


My wife prefers to make pasta dishes in the microwave (I prefer boiling on the rangetop). The only difference is that in a microwave you cannot salt the water because it will boil over.

But this once she put the spaghetti in a plastic storage bowl WITHOUT ANY WATER AT ALL. She yells up to me "There's something wrong with the microwave!"

Now, the microwave is a bit temperamental, sometimes pretending to run when simply close the door. It's old (I've had this 1200 watt monster since 1984). So I'm seeing dollar signs in my mind.

I run down and can then smell the acrid scent of something burning. I open the microwave to the sight of blackened spaghetti and melty bowl. Fortunately we have a round, microwave trivet-like thingy inside, which also bubbled a bit, but kept the radiation heated spaghetti and bowl from ruining the inside of the microwave.

I used coffee pot cleaner on the inside to get rid of the minor smoke coating.

And the microwave still works, although we'll have to buy a new 'thingy'.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Once I was surprised by what my microwave _didn't_ do - I was reheating some soup in a mug and I absent-mindedly left the metal spoon in. As soon as I realised this the microwave was already running and I thought it would go tonto because of the metal item, as it had done once before when I had left a loose bit of aluminium foil in there. Anyway, nothing happened - I wonder if for some reason the soup acted as a kind of insulator? This was some years ago but the microwave continues to work perfectly well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I was told that some bloke who wasn't exactly well-acquainted with the kitchen once tried to heat up a Pot Noodle in a microwave. Not only did he fail to add water to the powder but he never even took the foil lid off. I gather things didn't end well.


----------



## Ingélou

I've never had a microwave - a bit scared of the technology. 

This morning I was tempted by some slow-cooker recipes in the newspaper. 
Have any of you got any experience of slow cookers and what they're like to use on a practical basis? They sound delightful and trouble-free, but I can snarl up just about anything.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Ingélou said:


> I've never had a microwave - a bit scared of the technology.
> 
> This morning I was tempted by some slow-cooker recipes in the newspaper.
> Have any of you got any experience of slow cookers and what they're like to use on a practical basis? They sound delightful and trouble-free, but I can snarl up just about anything.


I use my sllow cooker 3 or 4 times a week, wouldn't be without it, I use the microwave even more than the slow cooker, also use a deep fat frier and a grill; rarely use the oven except to heat pies and other items labelled "not suitable for microwave", the hob only for heating pasta or boiling vegetables.

The microwave gets used at breakfast time to heat a bowl of cereals in milk, 40 seconds - during which time I pour the near boiling water in my instant coffee latte


----------



## SixFootScowl

I had some mini frozen pizzas and the box did not give microwave instructions for heating. There is a good reason for that. Frozen pizza becomes mush if cooked in a microwave. I ate them anyway. What could I do at the office? The toaster oven is in the breakroom but the microwave is in the cube next to my desk (so is the coffee)

Cooked pizza can be reheated in a microwave, but I have heard that it is best reheated in a conventional oven.

On the bright side, the guy who runs the coffee at my office has a nice deal. All you can drink for $5 a month. No gripe there, but that my heart palpitations limit my coffee intake.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I bought some draft excluders for my living room and settled down for the evening with a bottle whisky and some CDs.

I don't think the draft excluders work because I must have sat in a draft all night (I fell asleep on the couch at about 5.00am), because in the morning I had quite a headache.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> I've never had a microwave - a bit scared of the technology.
> 
> This morning I was tempted by some slow-cooker recipes in the newspaper.
> Have any of you got any experience of slow cookers and what they're like to use on a practical basis? They sound delightful and trouble-free, but I can snarl up just about anything.


We use a slow cooker now and then, mostly for casseroles, though it also makes superb rice puddings. My only tip would be to over-season things. The prolonged slow cooking seems to lose/destroy the volatile flavourings of e.g. black pepper, cumin.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Seems like every time I order a CD/DVD off ebay and it never arrives it is a seller who does not use tracking numbers. Why wouldn't they use tracking (this is a U.S. company so no international shipping unless they warehouse overseas) when mediamail is cheap and comes with free tracking.


----------



## DaveM

SixFootScowl said:


> Seems like every time I order a CD/DVD off ebay and it never arrives it is a seller who does not use tracking numbers. Why wouldn't they use tracking (this is a U.S. company so no international shipping unless they warehouse overseas) when mediamail is cheap and comes with free tracking.


I had that situation just lately. Ordered a used cd from a company on Amazon (I'm in California) and it took 2+ weeks (no tracking number). Turned out it came from Germany.


----------



## Taplow

Ingélou said:


> I've never had a microwave - a bit scared of the technology.
> 
> This morning I was tempted by some slow-cooker recipes in the newspaper.
> Have any of you got any experience of slow cookers and what they're like to use on a practical basis? They sound delightful and trouble-free, but I can snarl up just about anything.


Slow cookers do sound wonderful and hassle-free, but for the most part they're just as much work. You still have to chop/slice ingredients, brown meat, sweat onions/mirre-poix, etc. It's only when you get to the simmering stage that you can put the lid on and forget it. Great if you don't mind doing all that in the morning, then heading out for the day and coming home to a nice ready-cooked meal. And of course, you can develop some great flavours this way.

I have one but I rarely use it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Second part of this great quote is a gripe for sure:

*"Music is enough for a lifetime--A lifetime is not enough for music."*
--Sergei Rachmaninoff


----------



## TxllxT

Good news for music lovers: Placido Domingo has returned home (Mexico City) and sings in quarantaine from his balcony
https://bublik.delfi.ee/news/glamour/zabolevshij-koronavirusom-plasido-domingo-poet-na-balkone?id=89391765


----------



## SixFootScowl

Grrrrr! I wish people would turn off the tracking feature before sending a MSWord document to me for review / editing. I am fully capable of turning it on if and when needed.


----------



## Flamme

Being overwhelmed with work, and duality of feelings I have about it...On 1 hand Im really tired and nervous on the other I would do LITERALLY anything 2 be out of the house...Work gives me a gr8 excuse 2 leave it. Being in an empty house with especially Easter coming close is so heavy on my heart and soul. I havent seen some friends 4 months as well as my sister and nephew...I feel very lonely although Im really not I communicate with cousins and friends as well with dad every day, but it is all underlined by a profound feeling of emptiness, loss and lack of wholeness...


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Being overwhelmed with work, and duality of feelings I have about it...On 1 hand Im really tired and nervous on the other I would do LITERALLY anything 2 be out of the house...Work gives me a gr8 excuse 2 leave it. Being in an empty house with especially Easter coming close is so heavy on my heart and soul. I havent seen some friends 4 months as well as my sister and nephew...I feel very lonely although Im really not I communicate with cousins and friends as well with dad every day, but it is all underlined by a profound feeling of emptiness, loss and lack of wholeness...


Sending sympathy & best wishes. Stay safe and well - hope you start to feel a bit happier.


----------



## adriesba

Ugh... I've been overthinking my homework again. The simplest things take me so long to finish. Why do I do this to myself? lol. :lol:


----------



## TxllxT

What is more fitting for Easter Sunday with corona isolation than the Sound of Music Do-Re-Mi in a Covid-19 version?


----------



## Flamme

Had an argument with my sister where she was very harsh and senseless, in my eyes...If only I would have guts 2 end it all...I always thought about it when mum was alive but wanted 2 spare her all the suffering. Now she isnt around and I feel like I lost the only true friend and a caring person...My absence would do well 4 my family, if only I was not so stubborn and prideful and so scared of the act itself...I feel like something inside of me finally died, after her passing and this is only a body trying to maintain the imitation of life functions...I asked mum 4 forgiveness. Sometimes the the way out is better than being alive without living.2day I took some flowers to her grave because of easter and lighted a candle...Saw a dead pecker on the way back, certainly not a good sign...Dont know why I struggle so much with decision...After all its like a sleep and a dream, all the pain stops.https://postimg.cc/62kpmSh3/77637225


----------



## Jacck

Flamme said:


> Had an argument with my sister where she was very harsh and senseless, in my eyes...If only I would have guts 2 end it all...I always thought about it when mum was alive but wanted 2 spare her all the suffering. Now she isnt around and I feel like I lost the only true friend and a caring person...My absence would do well 4 my family, if only I was not so stubborn and prideful and so scared of the act itself...I feel like something inside of me finally died, after her passing and this is only a body trying to maintain the imitation of life functions...I asked mum 4 forgiveness. Sometimes the the way out is better than being alive without living.2day I took some flowers to her grave because of easter and lighted a candle...Saw a dead pecker on the way back, certainly not a good sign...Dont know why I struggle so much with decision...After all its like a sleep and a dream, all the pain stops.https://postimg.cc/62kpmSh3/77637225


one thing is certain, one day you are going to die and will be dead. So why hasten it? Maybe now you feel bad or lost, but you never know, what the future may yet have for you. Maybe you are going through a difficult time and it might last some time and the feelings of loss and hopelesness can color your whole perception of life, but you never know. Maybe you will find love and hapiness in the future, or maybe not.


----------



## Kieran

Flamme said:


> Had an argument with my sister where she was very harsh and senseless, in my eyes...If only I would have guts 2 end it all...I always thought about it when mum was alive but wanted 2 spare her all the suffering. Now she isnt around and I feel like I lost the only true friend and a caring person...My absence would do well 4 my family, if only I was not so stubborn and prideful and so scared of the act itself...I feel like something inside of me finally died, after her passing and this is only a body trying to maintain the imitation of life functions...I asked mum 4 forgiveness. Sometimes the the way out is better than being alive without living.2day I took some flowers to her grave because of easter and lighted a candle...Saw a dead pecker on the way back, certainly not a good sign...Dont know why I struggle so much with decision...After all its like a sleep and a dream, all the pain stops.https://postimg.cc/62kpmSh3/77637225


Sorry to hear about that row with your sister, family arguments are the most draining and intense. I'm fortunate that I have 5 siblings and we all get on well, but there's been times....and the best solution was always to give each other a bit of space. Important feelings have room to breathe, and triumph over anger.

Sometimes a bird dying is just a bird dying. From the photo it looks like the poor creature banged his noggin off a window and expired. They often do this, to fight with their own reflection. Maybe we humans do this too, in different ways. I remember recently a small bird bashed into the window here and I cradled it and nursed it for an hour or so, placed it in darkness, as they advise, then when I brought it out again and allowed it space to fly away, a huge bird of prey swooped in and took it away. It was fairly shocking and disappointing.

I have no gripes today, it's bright and sunny and I've listened to the whole of Figaro through. But if I have a gripe it's that I can't meet my friend for coffee, sit outside and talk silly a while. Someday soon, we hope! :tiphat:


----------



## adriesba

Flamme said:


> Had an argument with my sister where she was very harsh and senseless, in my eyes...If only I would have guts 2 end it all...I always thought about it when mum was alive but wanted 2 spare her all the suffering. Now she isnt around and I feel like I lost the only true friend and a caring person...My absence would do well 4 my family, if only I was not so stubborn and prideful and so scared of the act itself...I feel like something inside of me finally died, after her passing and this is only a body trying to maintain the imitation of life functions...I asked mum 4 forgiveness. Sometimes the the way out is better than being alive without living.2day I took some flowers to her grave because of easter and lighted a candle...Saw a dead pecker on the way back, certainly not a good sign...Dont know why I struggle so much with decision...After all its like a sleep and a dream, all the pain stops.https://postimg.cc/62kpmSh3/77637225


I'm not really sure what to say. But I know being depressed like that can feel really awful. I've been depressed before and have been recently. I think a lot of people are. But don't give up.

Jacck and Kieran have some good thoughts.

Also remember that your worth isn't determined by how happy people are about you. If your sister is being unreasonable like you said, it's not any fault of yours. If your relationship with your family is giving you trouble, take a break and spend some time away from them. Now could be the perfect time with social distancing. Plus, absence makes the heart grow fonder. But yes, family members are often hard to deal with, and they can be quite unreasonable.

As far as the bird goes, it's not an omen or anything like that. It's one of those remember the hits forget the misses kind of things. It's sort of like how people on a diet think that there must be more cake commercials than normal on TV, but really it's just that they notice it more.

When I feel sad, it helps me to listen to a piece of music that makes me cry. You can drain the sadness out with the tears. Perhaps then you will be more receptive to a more uplifting piece.

You can talk to people too when you're upset. Even though we haven't met you, all of us on Talk Classical are here to talk to.

Wishing you happier days in your future.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Had an argument with my sister where she was very harsh and senseless, in my eyes...If only I would have guts 2 end it all...I always thought about it when mum was alive but wanted 2 spare her all the suffering. Now she isnt around and I feel like I lost the only true friend and a caring person...My absence would do well 4 my family, if only I was not so stubborn and prideful and so scared of the act itself...I feel like something inside of me finally died, after her passing and this is only a body trying to maintain the imitation of life functions...I asked mum 4 forgiveness. Sometimes the the way out is better than being alive without living.2day I took some flowers to her grave because of easter and lighted a candle...Saw a dead pecker on the way back, certainly not a good sign...Dont know why I struggle so much with decision...After all its like a sleep and a dream, all the pain stops.https://postimg.cc/62kpmSh3/77637225


It is terrible, having a row with family members. A few years ago, when I had to take the decision to find a care home for my mother (who has died now), my younger sister was extremely nasty to me. It really hurt me and I couldn't sleep properly. It worked out well for my Mum, so my sister gradually became more pleasant to me, but even thinking back today, it still upsets me. So I do sympathise.

Please do choose life. I can imagine how depressed you feel - when I was young and at university, I did have thought like yours, but thank goodness I thought better of it, because I have had so many blessings in my life once that particular phase was past.

We are all here for you, if you want to post, or to write privately.

Hoping very much that today is a better day for you. xx


----------



## Flamme

Thank ya guys...I know its a ''cliche'' but it means 2 me...Thing wizth my sister is I simply dont recognize her anymore! Sinc e she is with this dude, her fiancee she lost her personality...He is a kind of sleazy, pushy and controlling fella, also very materialistic..When we were talking on the phone I felt like I was talking 2 him, she had his cynical and accusing manner...Its very terrifying 4 me and something I dont need in this moment, in particular her claims I didnt give a hoot about my mother...She seems 2 c only 1 side of the story, her side and doesnt acccept any responsibility 4 her actions while in the same moment demanding me 2 take ALL the responsibility 4 everything that went wrong since our childhood!!! I really feel it woudl be better 2 somehow cut the ties with her and be in peace...I worry a lot about her in that community and about her child, why should I if she doenst appreciate it...


----------



## Kieran

Flamme said:


> I worry a lot about her in that community and about her child, why should I if she doenst appreciate it...


It's a funny but typical human behaviour - we worry about somebody who doesn't care if we worry for them, and when we think about it, we find that our worry doesn't benefit them anyway. And it certainly doesn't benefit us. I've been in the same bind myself at times, worried for somebody until I discovered they weren't worried about the same thing at all, and they didn't appreciate my concern, finding it intrusive in some ways.

I doubt there's much you can do for your sister now, other than leave her be, and hope that in time, the conversation comes around again, but it's an easier conversation to have. I'm sure that even though it was bad this time, she will have heard you, and will think about what you said....


----------



## Flamme

Kieran said:


> It's a funny but typical human behaviour - we worry about somebody who doesn't care if we worry for them, and when we think about it, we find that our worry doesn't benefit them anyway. And it certainly doesn't benefit us. I've been in the same bind myself at times, worried for somebody until I discovered they weren't worried about the same thing at all, and they didn't appreciate my concern, finding it intrusive in some ways.
> 
> I doubt there's much you can do for your sister now, other than leave her be, and hope that in time, the conversation comes around again, but it's an easier conversation to have. I'm sure that even though it was bad this time, she will have heard you, and will think about what you said....


Wise advice bruh...The greatest irony of it all is that although she tries 2 imitate my mother when she scolds me she is actually completely falling under the influence of her fiancee and I had a feeling I was talking 2 him all the time...That is crazy because any1 who knew my mother knew she was an INDEPENDENT and INTELLIGENT woman who never ''danced'' the way her husband told her if she had a better option in mind...My sister sounds like shes been brainwashed and some ''cult tehniques'' come 2 mind...Shes not in a cult, ofcourse but she lost her indivuduality which is sad. Hopefully 1 day she will realize that I was not her enemy...


----------



## adriesba

What you are experiencing with your family sounds sort of like what someone in my family has had to deal with with his own relatives. You want to try to help them as you see them heading in a direction they ought not to. When you try to somehow help or maybe give advice, they treat you poorly and don't listen. I've seen this family member's emotional well-being decline from talking to them and suggested that he not talk to them so much since they are quite toxic people. Ultimately though, you can't make decisions for other people and just have to leave them be.

Avoiding contact for awhile could prove better in the end since at least you can avoid the stress of talking to people that respond unreasonably. It seems that people like that rarely listen to advice and think that they understand everything and that what they are doing is all right even though it's usually those on the outside that see all the problems.

In short, the world would be better if more people logically thought about what other people tell them. So I get where you're coming from. I've seen it with some of my own relatives.


----------



## Dorsetmike

The snooze button on my alarm clock only gives a 9 minute snooze but can be repeated, to my mind not a decent snooze - especially if the bladder requires draining, I have overcome this gripe with an alarm clock that has 2 alarm time settings, I've set them a half hour apart, so now I can have a decent half hour snooze. 

So is that de-griped or un-griped?


----------



## adriesba

Dorsetmike said:


> The snooze button on my alarm clock only gives a 9 minute snooze but can be repeated, to my mind not a decent snooze - especially if the bladder requires draining, I have overcome this gripe with an alarm clock that has 2 alarm time settings, I've set them a half hour apart, so now I can have a decent half hour snooze.
> 
> So is that de-griped or un-griped?


I prefer "un-gripe". 

Half an hour seems like a long snooze to me, though I'm sure I've gone that long many times. :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Maybe it will sound like ''triffle'' but 4 the first time in months my fridge is filled and complete like it was when SHE was alive...I was often criticised 4 not eating much or at all since her death but now it loox like I finally bought everything I need.


----------



## adriesba

Yesterday I had a job interview and was told that I would have to start the work day at 4am. I don't remember being told this in the application process. I put my preferred hours in the application if I remember correctly. It definitely wasn't that early. I really need the job to pay for college in the fall. I jumped on the opportunity knowing how bad the economy is and feeling as if I can't risk refusing the offer. I'm scheduled for orientation in a couple weeks. I believe they already finished the background check. I'm starting to regret taking the offer. I'm not a morning person at all and know how exhausted I am after a week of college. It just didn't sink in that I'd have to wake up at least as early as 3:30am. It would only be for the summer, but oh my, I feel overwhelmed already...


----------



## Flamme

What is the job in question if I may inquire? My experience says that sometimes u have 2 make sacrifices and swallow pain and inner resistance, thus becoming tuffer in process...My gripe is about work as well...Yesterday I saw my general manager and we talked about my promotion...Im 1 of the best workers there but many ppl go UP based on political connections and all sorts of corruption...I go only by My work...Manager received me nice and told me he is aware of quality of my work and he will do all that he can to promote me, but it doesnt depend only on him. It was my 4th or 5th meeting with him in last 6 months...I know I have 2 b patient and my gut feeling says me that he genuinely likes me and does all that he can, that is my solace. I also got news that I will work much more from june and thus have more money and security...


----------



## Rogerx

> adriesba
> Yesterday I had a job interview and was told that I would have to start the work day at 4am. I don't remember being told this in the application process. I put my preferred hours in the application if I remember correctly. It definitely wasn't that early. I really need the job to pay for college in the fall. I jumped on the opportunity knowing how bad the economy is and feeling as if I can't risk refusing the offer. I'm scheduled for orientation in a couple weeks. I believe they already finished the background check. I'm starting to regret taking the offer. I'm not a morning person at all and know how exhausted I am after a week of college. It just didn't sink in that I'd have to wake up at least as early as 3:30am. It would only be for the summer, but oh my, I feel overwhelmed already...


Wish you all the best.


----------



## pianozach

adriesba said:


> Yesterday I had a job interview and was told that I would have to start the work day at 4am. I don't remember being told this in the application process. I put my preferred hours in the application if I remember correctly. It definitely wasn't that early. I really need the job to pay for college in the fall. I jumped on the opportunity knowing how bad the economy is and feeling as if I can't risk refusing the offer. I'm scheduled for orientation in a couple weeks. I believe they already finished the background check. I'm starting to regret taking the offer. I'm not a morning person at all and know how exhausted I am after a week of college. It just didn't sink in that I'd have to wake up at least as early as 3:30am. It would only be for the summer, but oh my, I feel overwhelmed already...


Sounds like either a tech support job, or a job where you're dealing with clients and/or contractors/distributors that are in an earlier time zone.

I have a friend with a product placement business (West Coast L.A. area), and because of the way the business is constantly changing she's suddenly got clients in random places in the world. She no longer has a 'morning' . . . because at any given time it is morning SOMEWHERE in the world. She'll have conference calls at 3 in the morning, 10 at night. Actually, the least likely time for her to have 'morning' is NOT L.A. morning.

Sometimes she looks so tired.


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> Yesterday I had a job interview and was told that I would have to start the work day at 4am. I don't remember being told this in the application process. I put my preferred hours in the application if I remember correctly. It definitely wasn't that early. I really need the job to pay for college in the fall. I jumped on the opportunity knowing how bad the economy is and feeling as if I can't risk refusing the offer. I'm scheduled for orientation in a couple weeks. I believe they already finished the background check. I'm starting to regret taking the offer. I'm not a morning person at all and know how exhausted I am after a week of college. It just didn't sink in that I'd have to wake up at least as early as 3:30am. It would only be for the summer, but oh my, I feel overwhelmed already...


That sounds horrible. I have been getting up at 8 am and 9 am would be even better.

I have a hot project to work on with a short fuse, so my boss has me reviewing someone else's work because he is taking a couple days off and can't do it in time. So my work falls farther behind!


----------



## starthrower

I got up in the middle of the night 6 days a week for 15 months when I was working for the post office. It was a good job but I was worn out by Saturday night. And I was way past college age. I don't think I could to it year after year. You can handle it for a couple months. By the time you're done your body will just be getting used to the schedule.


----------



## Flamme

I dont get up 2 early 4 my current job but in past when I did I was altough at 1st angry and annoyed l8r thankful 4 being able 2 c the dawn, early birds and empty streets...


----------



## Flamme

+ when u start jobn early u finish early as well, so u have a LONGER DAY ahead 4 other activities, which has value of its own...


----------



## adriesba

Thank you all for your responses. 

The job is a retail job. I'm thinking this might be what I need. My sleep schedule has been off ever since quarantine started. I have a hard time getting to sleep at a regular time. Plus, in the fall, I am transferring to a new college with a long commute. To make the change I should really acquire a better sleep schedule. I'm thinking that if I get to sleep at a certain time, getting up at 3:30ish might be fine. Then I could maintain that schedule but maybe add a couple hours of sleep in time for college. Nothing of note really happens that late anyway. So going to bed earlier is not a huge loss really. I don't expect my hours to be too many. The pay is above minimum wage too which is good for a retail job. Also, at early hours, the store won't be open which means I should have minimal interactions with customers! :lol: 
I get paranoid since I hear my brother talk about cranky customers where he works!


----------



## Flamme

I guess it has a bit of a silver lining after all.
2day was a bit of a hard day 4 me...Although I was recently on cemetery, I felt a great distress and urge 2 go again, almost a ''calling'' so I went 2day despite a rain and in general moody weather. I bought a nice chandalier in shape of the white heart and when I came, I saw a hole in the soil in the case of the monument...! I know most of my family is busy and 8 months have passed and if I didnt come no1 would come 4 a long time...I immediately informed my sister...I like 2 believe mum reached out and ''told me'' in a obscured way 2 come and c...:angel:


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> I guess it has a bit of a silver lining after all.
> 2day was a bit of a hard day 4 me...Although I was recently on cemetery, I felt a great distress and urge 2 go again, almost a ''calling'' so I went 2day despite a rain and in general moody weather. I bought a nice chandalier in shape of the white heart and when I came, I saw a hole in the soil in the case of the monument...! I know most of my family is busy and 8 months have passed and if I didnt come no1 would come 4 a long time...I immediately informed my sister...I like 2 believe mum reached out and ''told me'' in a obscured way 2 come and c...:angel:


Best wishes & sympathy for the loss of your Mum. I'm into my third year without my own mother, and still the sadness, memories and regrets can be unbearably sharp.


----------



## Flamme

Tnx...On 21 of july, day after 8 months of her passing, I ''woke up'' early and through a semi-sleep I thought or wished I saw and heard her coming in through our veranda door, like she did when she went 2 market...Whole her life she got up very early and was working the whole day, beside her regular job...She h8ed laziness and chaos...But anyway I ''saw'' her in 1 of her favorite blue dresses and I was sooo happy, but soon her image faded like clouds in the skies...I told my sister but she told me 2 ''stop tripping'', but I cant look at it like that...Even if Im imagining and cry after when I realise she still is the Rock of my life, the purest and most solid presence...My sister was with little boy the other day and I was very joyous but l8r got sad because I thought how must she feel with such a small child and without mums love, support and advices...I would scream if I had children of my own...So many things happening in my life and I often dream how I somehow '''forgot'' her and moved on 2 live my life in mindless hedonism and self indulging...Then I wake up in sweat and red in face from shame of even thinking about that. Iwant 2 believe with ev ery fibre of my being that she is still present in here, that her tortured soul still has the same routine and visiting us, going 2 market always watching over us...I feel so lost w/o her despite my intelligence and experience...So sad ppl who had so much 2 give r taken in such a terrifying manner, I will never find an excuse 4 '''gods will''...


----------



## Ingélou

I hope peace and acceptance will come to you - to both of us - in time. Thinking of you.


----------



## Flamme

Tnx, appreciated. I dont know, really. I have ups and downs...I use far less medication 4 my depression and my time is fulfilled so I dont have much free space 2 think about stupid things...Sometimes I just feel like she was my best friend and they only person who understood me and cared 4 me feel the urge 2 ''join her'' in power and wisdom she had, now in a painless world...Now it is night over here and such a pleasant fresh air comes through window along with silence...My street is so silent at night I feel like living on a moon on ''Mare Tranquillitatis''...I usually dont like it but 2night I enjoy it because I can hear my thought 4 the 1st time in a while, now all the background noise is gone and I feel practical and complete.


----------



## mikeh375

...gripe for the day.

Are we really all _"heroes"_ because we are doing a civic duty to each other and the nation by staying in doors with lockdown (UK, but anywhere really)? 
I've seen some ads on TV describing us all as such. I associate the word heroes with the likes of the Paratroopers who fought at Goose Green against superior numbers or the nurses and Doctors in our NHS, not people who stay in doors. Let us keep a perspective on what it really takes to be a hero and not diminish the courage, selflessness and strength of those who are.


----------



## adriesba

mikeh375 said:


> ...gripe for the day.
> 
> Are we really all _"heroes"_ because we are doing a civic duty to each other and the nation by staying in doors with lockdown (UK, but anywhere really)?
> I've seen some ads on TV describing us all as such. I associate the word heroes with the likes of the Paratroopers who fought at Goose Green against superior numbers or the nurses and Doctors in our NHS, not people who stay in doors. Let us keep a perspective on what it really takes to be a hero and not diminish the courage, selflessness and strength of those who are.


I just saw a balloon at the grocery store today, and it said something like, "Not all heroes wear capes" or something like that. I have no idea what it was about, but probably was a similar loose usage of the word.


----------



## adriesba

I got a gripe today. My first day of work was supposed to be this past week, but I got a call saying they had to postpone it. I don't know why, but I have no control over it. They called me again today saying that it is rescheduled for July 17! Ugh... what a waste of time!


----------



## Luchesi

adriesba said:


> I just saw a balloon at the grocery store today, and it said something like, "Not all heroes wear capes" or something like that. I have no idea what it was about, but probably was a similar loose usage of the word.


Aren't they just trying to be helpful? Some people, many people, need to be told 'atta boy, 'keep it up! Nobody really thinks they're like a war hero. That's silly.


----------



## adriesba

Luchesi said:


> Aren't they just trying to be helpful? Some people, many people, need to be told 'atta boy, 'keep it up! Nobody really thinks they're like a war hero. That's silly.


Yeah. I guess it doesn't really bother me. It was more confusing to me than anything. It had a picture of earth on it. I think the other side said "hope". I was confused what occasion the balloon was made for. Maybe people in the store need to see it to not be sad.


----------



## Bulldog

mikeh375 said:


> ...gripe for the day.
> 
> Are we really all _"heroes"_ because we are doing a civic duty to each other and the nation by staying in doors with lockdown (UK, but anywhere really)?
> I've seen some ads on TV describing us all as such. I associate the word heroes with the likes of the Paratroopers who fought at Goose Green against superior numbers or the nurses and Doctors in our NHS, not people who stay in doors. Let us keep a perspective on what it really takes to be a hero and not diminish the courage, selflessness and strength of those who are.


I agree. The hero designation is being thrown around way too frequently. If it keeps up, the term will become meaningless.


----------



## adriesba

Bulldog said:


> I agree. The hero designation is being thrown around way too frequently. If it keeps up, the term will become meaningless.


Then we will need a new word.


----------



## Flamme

I worked all the way through pandemic and no1 called Me a hero...I was an ''essential worker''. Got some uneasy news today that one of my friends perhaps has Corona virus...


----------



## adriesba

Flamme said:


> I worked all the way through pandemic and no1 called Me a hero...I was an ''essential worker''. Got some uneasy news today that one of my friends perhaps has Corona virus...


Well, that's not easy to hear! I hope all goes well with them.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

Bulldog said:


> I agree. The hero designation is being thrown around way too frequently. If it keeps up, the term will become meaningless.


We also misuse the word even when someone does something extraordinary for others fearlessly. That is not really a hero however "dangerous" the action might have been. True heroes are those who selflessly do what is necessary in spite of the deep fear they feel. They never consider themselves heroic because they know how scared they were, but they are heroic precisely because they had rise above themselves to act.


----------



## Joe B

My gripe:

My desktop computer can not boot up Windows. It started acting weird last night so I re-started it, or should I say I tried to restart it, but no go. I ran a diagnostic in the bios at start up and everything looks good. I finally got it to a Windows diagnostic screen but it informed me the installation could not be repaired. I'm pretty certain it's the hard drive. My documents, pictures, etc. are all on my NAS, so no worries there. I just don't want to lose some of the software I've got installed. My last system image is a year old, but I don't believe I've downloaded anything other than a few utilities since then. The SSD that contains the image is in a safety deposit box at the bank. If I need it, I've got to make an appointment to access it (do to virus protocols).
We have a computer outfit within a mile of the house whom I've used before for basically the same thing. Hopefully it goes as smoothly as it did the last time.
Now I'm stuck using my laptop. I guess my gripe is really the inconvenience of having to get it repaired and not being able to use my 24" monitor.
OK, my whining is over.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ You could save a lot of money by loading a LInux Mint version OS onto the computer.


----------



## Joe B

SixFootScowl said:


> ^ You could save a lot of money by loading a LInux Mint version OS onto the computer.


The hardware stills needs to be replaced. My license for Windows is good to go, so outside of a new hard drive and transferring data, I'm not sure I'd be saving a lot of money.(?)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Joe B said:


> The hardware stills needs to be replaced. My license for Windows is good to go, so outside of a new hard drive and transferring data, I'm not sure I'd be saving a lot of money.(?)


Ah, yes that is another issue. Can replace the hard drive yourself?


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> My gripe:
> 
> My desktop computer can not boot up Windows. It started acting weird last night so I re-started it, or should I say I tried to restart it, but no go. I ran a diagnostic in the bios at start up and everything looks good. I finally got it to a Windows diagnostic screen but it informed me the installation could not be repaired. I'm pretty certain it's the hard drive. My documents, pictures, etc. are all on my NAS, so no worries there. I just don't want to lose some of the software I've got installed. My last system image is a year old, but I don't believe I've downloaded anything other than a few utilities since then. The SSD that contains the image is in a safety deposit box at the bank. If I need it, I've got to make an appointment to access it (do to virus protocols).
> We have a computer outfit within a mile of the house whom I've used before for basically the same thing. Hopefully it goes as smoothly as it did the last time.
> Now I'm stuck using my laptop. I guess my gripe is really the inconvenience of having to get it repaired and not being able to use my 24" monitor.
> OK, my whining is over.


Yeah, that stinks. All hard drives die eventually. I find myself even more annoyed at desktop computer main processor boards that just stop booting. (I suspect the built-in battery that keeps the real-time clock and ROM alive went flat.) I had two computers I assembled myself from Intel Motherboards just stop responding to the power button. They both were old and obsolete enough that it was time to more on anyway, but it seemed like obsolescence was designed in.

Anyway, your laptop probably has a video port (HDMI or DP) that you can plug that 24" monitor into. Plug in your USB mouse and keyboard and you've basically got a desktop machine.


----------



## Art Rock

A general subjects message board that I've been a member of since 1999 has just moved to a new software package. Everything has changed - and not for the better. I hope TC will never do that.


----------



## Flamme

I had a same experience with some serbian 4um I was a part of since 2004!!! Few years ago they introduced some shiny new software and I visited only once, got sick and left 4 good.


----------



## Bulldog

I'm in a foul mood and have so many gripes that I could fill 3 screens. But in the interest of brevity, I'll just list one.

Some politician from Scottsboro, Arizona was giving a speech to his adoring audience. He had a mask on so that he could say "I can't breathe" and impress his stupid followers. Imagine, mocking the needless murder of young black males by white cops. I felt like shoving a knife down his throat.

I feel better now.


----------



## pianozach

Bulldog said:


> I'm in a foul mood and have so many gripes that I could fill 3 screens. But in the interest of brevity, I'll just list one.
> 
> Some politician from Scottsboro, Arizona was giving a speech to his adoring audience. He had a mask on so that he could say "I can't breathe" and impress his stupid followers. Imagine, mocking the needless murder of young black males by white cops. I felt like shoving a knife down his throat.
> 
> I feel better now.


I get it. I felt a similar urge just seeing the captioned photo.

Passively racist.
Completely tone deaf.
Dog whistle.

Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## adriesba

I'm rather crabby right now as well. Everything that is going on right now with coronavirus and politics here in the US is about to drive me to insanity. I wasn't aware of the incident that Bulldog and pianozach mentioned. I'm just trying to shut out as much as I can because there is so much ridiculousness going on. But even if it's not on the internet, the information is everywhere!

On top of that, my job got postponed yet again. I won't be starting work till almost the end of July. I sent in several other applications, but no one got back to me. I probably won't get much work in before the fall semester starts at this point.

That's another thing. I don't even know when the next semester of college will start. The university hasn't announced that yet. There's the possibility that we'll start early. Or we might start late. Whatever goes on though, it sounds likely that we will have only half of the semester in person at the most. It also sounds like there will be many restrictions on campus. I've also heard that it's likely the spring semester will be the same. Half of this past semester I was at home, and I absolutely hated it! This is a new college also. Going online somewhere I'm not familiar with scares me.

My motivation the past few months has been low. I don't even feel like doing things I enjoy. My garden has suffered from pests this spring, and I feel very little enjoyment from what is actually growing. I can't remember the last time I listened to opera either. 

I'm starting to think about taking a gap year or semester to save up money and maybe get some other things settled that have been hanging over my head. But I don't know if that's a good idea. I cringe over the thought of not going back to school in the fall. Things have been decent for me academically, and I don't want to ruin it.

I'm just so fed up with everything right now. All the waiting and uncertainty is getting to me as it probably is with everyone else.


----------



## Bulldog

adriesba said:


> I'm just so fed up with everything right now. All the waiting and uncertainty is getting to me as it probably is with everyone else.


Hang in there. You're young with plenty of great years ahead. Eventually, Covid-19 and Trump will be history.


----------



## adriesba

Bulldog said:


> Hang in there. You're young with plenty of great years ahead. Eventually, Covid-19 and Trump will be history.


True. I plan on being in college a while longer as it sounds like I would need a master's degree or higher to have a decent backing in my major. I'll likely be ready for change when I eventually graduate. Probably the main thing I'm worried about is that I might not get a decent education if so much is online. A whole bunch of my labs were canceled last semester. In a science major that's unacceptable! It's frustrating to get into basically my dream university so to say and not get all I can out of it. But all that can be done now is wait till they make the announcement of their plans in early July.


----------



## Bulldog

adriesba said:


> True. I plan on being in college a while longer as it sounds like I would need a master's degree or higher to have a decent backing in my major. I'll likely be ready for change when I eventually graduate. Probably the main thing I'm worried about is that I might not get a decent education if so much is online. A whole bunch of my labs were canceled last semester. In a science major that's unacceptable! It's frustrating to get into basically my dream university so to say and not get all I can out of it. But all that can be done now is wait till they make the announcement of their plans in early July.


I hope you hook up with a significant other - it's magic!!


----------



## pianozach

adriesba said:


> I'm rather crabby right now as well. Everything that is going on right now with coronavirus and politics here in the US is about to drive me to insanity. I wasn't aware of the incident that Bulldog and pianozach mentioned. I'm just trying to shut out as much as I can because there is so much ridiculousness going on. But even if it's not on the internet, the information is everywhere!
> 
> On top of that, my job got postponed yet again. I won't be starting work till almost the end of July. I sent in several other applications, but no one got back to me. I probably won't get much work in before the fall semester starts at this point.
> 
> That's another thing. I don't even know when the next semester of college will start. The university hasn't announced that yet. There's the possibility that we'll start early. Or we might start late. Whatever goes on though, it sounds likely that we will have only half of the semester in person at the most. It also sounds like there will be many restrictions on campus. I've also heard that it's likely the spring semester will be the same. Half of this past semester I was at home, and I absolutely hated it! This is a new college also. Going online somewhere I'm not familiar with scares me.
> 
> My motivation the past few months has been low. I don't even feel like doing things I enjoy. My garden has suffered from pests this spring, and I feel very little enjoyment from what is actually growing. I can't remember the last time I listened to opera either.
> 
> I'm starting to think about taking a gap year or semester to save up money and maybe get some other things settled that have been hanging over my head. But I don't know if that's a good idea. I cringe over the thought of not going back to school in the fall. Things have been decent for me academically, and I don't want to ruin it.
> 
> I'm just so fed up with everything right now. All the waiting and uncertainty is getting to me as it probably is with everyone else.


Excellent gripe.

I may have mentioned it before - I work at two schools in the same school district, and my job with them is nebulous now at best. As an accompanist, my services necessitate live choirs to accompany. The district has now let ALL of its "specialists" go, although one teacher wants to keep me on doing online learning and testing (I think he's not jiggy with long distance learning . . . it would encompass more theory and very little actual singing).

Your comment about motivation rings especially loud . . . I DO have work to do (I'm putting together rehearsal/guide/performance tracks for an operetta, but it's so damned hard for my nose to hit the grindstone . . . .)

_*"All the waiting and uncertainty is getting to me as it probably is with everyone else."*_ Yep. I hear ya.

When history looks back on 2020, it will have several things all intertwined, linked: The very . . . . ahem . . . . "interesting" responses by our White House administration to everything else - the pandemic, the deaths of several black men by overly-aggressive cops, the protests, the aggressive and escalating police responses to them, apparent lynchings, the polarization of political camps into a divide in belief in SCIENCE . . . So much . . . so much.


----------



## Flamme

I wait as well...4 some ''decisions''...I get mixed signals...This a weird new world aint it?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I often get music software related commercials on my facebook. Maybe I should go for it and buy those fantastic chord progressions that make all the hits...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Is it just where I work or do others have problems with Adobe crashing all the time? Very frustrating when you are trying to get something done.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Is it just where I work or do others have problems with Adobe crashing all the time? Very frustrating when you are trying to get something done.


My wife uses Adobe Suite, and hasn't had but a smattering of issues with it.

Then again, she was using video and audio, and would max out her usable RAM.


----------



## pianozach

I have a nice sounding copy of Handel's Concerto Grosso No. 1-4

The track separations are in the wrong places; in general a movement will end, and the next movement begins before the track separation . . . . so I get a several seconds to the next movement, and then it changes to the next track.

After the first track the first seconds of every movement are missing from its respective track (as they're on the end of the previous track).

It's pretty inconvenient when listening using Shuffle Mode, or when compiling playlists.

G.F. Handel/CONCERTO GROSSO nos 1-4

I'm not even sure how I acquired the album, or whether I have a CD version hiding somewhere.

Anyone else have this issue with a CD?


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> I have a nice sounding copy of Handel's Concerto Grosso No. 1-4
> 
> The track separations are in the wrong places; in general a movement will end, and the next movement begins before the track separation . . . . so I get a several seconds to the next movement, and then it changes to the next track.
> 
> After the first track the first seconds of every movement are missing from its respective track (as they're on the end of the previous track).
> 
> It's pretty inconvenient when listening using Shuffle Mode, or when compiling playlists.
> 
> G.F. Handel/CONCERTO GROSSO nos 1-4
> 
> I'm not even sure how I acquired the album, or whether I have a CD version hiding somewhere.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue with a CD?
> 
> View attachment 138698


You can fix it with a music editor like Audacity by cutting the overlapped part and pasting it at the end of the preceding track.

I had some non classical concert CDs where the singer would announce the next song and they left that announcement at the end of the previous song, which made things really stupid if you ran the tracks on shuffle.


----------



## Flamme

Today my dad was with me and helped me with work...He did the same job as myself for 35 years...We didnt have such a great communication tho because beside work he was still sly, deceiving and avoiding any question about his current or past life ...We knew everything about our mum but this man looks like a stranger to me even today...Sun was so strong and merciless that coming to and going fro work I got red burn marks on my neck, hands and legs...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I have spent much of the last week trying to finalise the print-ready version of (ahem...) my latest book. And I hit the problem of photographic images pasted into a Word file becoming very low-res, with hugely reduced bit-depth, when converted to pdf/a format, despite me tweaking all the necessary Word Advanced Options. 
Eventually I solved the problem, but only by taking the images through umpteen different stages and a third software package altogether. Success! The print-ready pics look as lovely as they should.
So what's my gripe? Simply this: WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE SO DAMN TRICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!
All I'm doing is putting pictures into a test document and saving the whole shebang as a pdf. It's not Fermat's Last Theorem.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> I have a nice sounding copy of Handel's Concerto Grosso No. 1-4
> 
> The track separations are in the wrong places; in general a movement will end, and the next movement begins before the track separation . . . . so I get a several seconds to the next movement, and then it changes to the next track.
> 
> After the first track the first seconds of every movement are missing from its respective track (as they're on the end of the previous track).
> 
> It's pretty inconvenient when listening using Shuffle Mode, or when compiling playlists.
> 
> G.F. Handel/CONCERTO GROSSO nos 1-4
> 
> I'm not even sure how I acquired the album, or whether I have a CD version hiding somewhere.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue with a CD?
> 
> View attachment 138698


That's a very early CD, not inconceivable that the CD had the same issue. I vaguely recall having a CD with a similar issue. Any chance you have the rip as a wav+cue, flac+cue, etc? Then you would just have to tinker with the start times in the cue sheet. Probably it is an offset error and adding/subtracting the same interval to the start of each track would be required?


----------



## pianozach

Baron Scarpia said:


> That's a very early CD, not inconceivable that the CD had the same issue. I vaguely recall having a CD with a similar issue. Any chance you have the rip as a wav+cue, flac+cue, etc? Then you would just have to tinker with the start times in the cue sheet. Probably it is an offset error and adding/subtracting the same interval to the start of each track would be required?


Yeah, I _could_ import all 29 tracks into ProTools, join them, then separate them in the correct places, and bounce the tracks individually back to disc, drag them into iTunes, re-label all the information, then reconvert them back into mp3s (wav files have created a storage issue), then delete the two sets of .wav files.

Inconvenient, to say the least.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> I have spent much of the last week trying to finalise the print-ready version of (ahem...) my latest book. And I hit the problem of photographic images pasted into a Word file becoming very low-res, with hugely reduced bit-depth, when converted to pdf/a format, despite me tweaking all the necessary Word Advanced Options.
> Eventually I solved the problem, but only by taking the images through umpteen different stages and a third software package altogether. Success! The print-ready pics look as lovely as they should.
> So what's my gripe? Simply this: WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE SO DAMN TRICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> All I'm doing is putting pictures into a test document and saving the whole shebang as a pdf. It's not Fermat's Last Theorem.


I often include images in MS Word documents in my reports at work. I find embedding images is much nicer if you don't use the latest word version, that is not .docx, but .doc. It is as simple as deleting the x off the file name or maybe saving the .docx as a .doc (which I think maybe says 2003 version). I always found images and figures to be very squirrelly in the .docx files.


----------



## mikeh375

This poem neither rhymes or scans....

A nice, new Arbour seat for the garden.
Needed 2 concrete pads for the base.
I laid the pads.
*Advertised* width of seat...144cm
My Pads...144cm centre to centre...bang on.
Assemble base of seat and measure width....
Width 128cm....

...now where's my f****** mallet


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Reminds me when I fixed a spalled area of my front porch steps. Ran out of concrete patch halfway through and had to run to hardware for more. Also could not find my trowel so used a whisk broom. Came out pretty level with lines in it, but is two different colors from two different brands of patch. On the bright side, it is hard as a rock, but now the rest of the steps are slowly crumbling away. Oh, and I did spot the trowel recently, but couldn't say where because I forgot again.

EDIT: Just ran out and took a photo of it with my cheap phone in poor lighting:


----------



## mikeh375

^ LOL.....well remembered for remembering you spotted the trowel...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SixFootScowl said:


> I often include images in MS Word documents in my reports at work. I find embedding images is much nicer if you don't use the latest word version, that is not .docx, but .doc. It is as simple as deleting the x off the file name or maybe saving the .docx as a .doc (which I think maybe says 2003 version). I always found images and figures to be very squirrelly in the .docx files.


Aha! Thanks for that. I did wonder whether Word 'upgrades' or improvements (_sic_) might have had a hand in the madness. One thing I have learned the hard way is to avoid .jpg files if pic quality matters. I use .tif formats as much as possible even though it makes for big file sizes.


----------



## Guest

Pat Fairlea said:


> I have spent much of the last week trying to finalise the print-ready version of (ahem...) my latest book. And I hit the problem of photographic images pasted into a Word file becoming very low-res, with hugely reduced bit-depth, when converted to pdf/a format, despite me tweaking all the necessary Word Advanced Options.
> Eventually I solved the problem, but only by taking the images through umpteen different stages and a third software package altogether. Success! The print-ready pics look as lovely as they should.
> So what's my gripe? Simply this: WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE SO DAMN TRICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> All I'm doing is putting pictures into a test document and saving the whole shebang as a pdf. It's not Fermat's Last Theorem.


I am often amazed at how poor Word is at performing the basic tasks of document preparation. The biggest nightmare for me was thinking I should use "metafile" or "advanced metafile" to past a vector graphic into a word document. All sorts of weird things would happen, line thickness would change, font sizes would change, alignment would change, and somethings were right in metafile and others were right in advanced metafile. Lord, it is pasting from one microsoft program to another microsoft program using a proprietary microsoft format. Why can't they get it right? In the end, the only solution was to convert everything to tif, png, or some similar uncompressed image format. The basic gripe with word, when it is automatically "fixing" things for you like optimizing image resolutions, then it makes a hash of it and it is impossible to "unfix."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> Aha! Thanks for that. I did wonder whether Word 'upgrades' or improvements (_sic_) might have had a hand in the madness. One thing I have learned the hard way is to avoid .jpg files if pic quality matters. I use .tif formats as much as possible even though it makes for big file sizes.


Never tired tiffs. I get some pgn files but find jpgs are way smaller in file size. The jpgs work fine for me in my documents, especially since I don't want large file sizes. In fact I just finished a report today that several figures and two photographs. I made the photographs to a size in Paint similar to what they will display in word. I discovered also that this Word document is a docx but the figures are behaving. I think it is worse when I get someone else's reports, especially where someone has done picture editing in Word, or wrapped text around a picture. But for sure, images are much simpler in doc files. I don't use auto numbering or any of that fancy stuff because, well, I just never learned it and when I have someone else's document with auto numbering it is a beast to work in.


----------



## Guest

^^^I think the problem is that the sophisticated image formats have hidden properties like native size (in inches, or cm), native resolution (dots per inch) which might be totally inappropriate the the way the image has been resized and pasted it into the document. I suspect Word can end up using these inappropriate values when it decides to automatically resize images on output, and make a hash of it.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Baron Scarpia said:


> ^^^I think the problem is that the sophisticated image formats have hidden properties like native size (in inches, or cm), native resolution (dots per inch) which might be totally inappropriate the the way the image has been resized and pasted it into the document. I suspect Word can end up using these inappropriate values when it decides to automatically resize images on output, and make a hash of it.


Yes, that's entirely plausible. Thanks to all who have contributed to this topic. I am reassured that it's not just me being inept!


----------



## Art Rock

One of the most watched YouTube channels about chess was taken down by YT yesterday, allegedly because in one of the videos the presenter said "white is clearly better than black" a number of times as the game progressed. They have put the channel back today. The world is slowly but surely going mad.


----------



## Flamme

adriesba said:


> Well, that's not easy to hear! I hope all goes well with them.


He turned out positive and my colleague on work as well...Its everywhere lately.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> One of the most watched YouTube channels about chess was taken down by YT yesterday, allegedly because in one of the videos the presenter said "white is clearly better than black" a number of times as the game progressed. They have put the channel back today. The world is slowly but surely going mad.


So much content to oversee on Youtube (or, for that matter, Facebook).

That sort of volume of videos cannot be policed by humans, even several hundred of them, so it's left to bots. When they err, humans intervene.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> So much content to oversee on Youtube (or, for that matter, Facebook).
> 
> That sort of volume of videos cannot be policed by humans, even several hundred of them, so it's left to bots. When they err, humans intervene.


Chess match narrators will have to adapt: "...clearly the individual playing large albedo pieces is better than the individual playing low albedo pieces..."


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have been working slowly on getting my garage back. I went from a small path back to the workbench to about 35% floor space. We have a ping pong table stacked (and underneath) with all my mother-in-law's stuff, that my wife salvaged when her brothers ran amok forcing her out of the house in a big hurry to assisted living. Anyway, I was looking forward to further clearing of the other junk out there, but instead my wife wanted the back porch cleaned out, which is a good idea since it was just enclosed last August and already full of junk. So guess where the porch junk went? In the garage. Ugh, took a few steps backward on that one, but at least the porch is nice and we can enjoy it with a table and couple of chairs now.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Frustrated that more and more as I try to pull up a CD cover image, Amazon seems to have been replacing some of them with the image below. There often is still a good back image, but why replace the cover with this? This is the USA Amazon, so not sure why the non-English message here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I questioned this a while back - I think it was suggested by one member that images were being removed so as to reduce piracy of sleeve-art but the images are usually still there for all to see if the album is being sold digitally. Why Dutch was chosen for the message God only knows, but this is Amazon we're talking about...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Interesting...below are a couple of posts from one of the Amazon Services Sellers forums:

https://sellercentral.amazon.com/fo...with-generic-nog-geen-image-what-to-do/587689

_'It is not Amazon doing this. It is another seller who has used a feed to upload these images to the Product Detail Page. " NOG GEEN AFBEELDING BESCHIKBAAR" means "no image available" and, unfortunately you will have to go through Seller Support to get them fixed.'_

_'I just got off the phone with a member of the Catalog team.

I couldn't get the exact specifics from her, but she confirmed it was uploaded by a vendor account, which may account for why this happened. Images were not deleted, they all just got blocked by this one jerk's upload.

Whoever it is, they've been reported, and for now the best thing you can do it open cases asking for their removal.'_


----------



## senza sordino

I was woken up this morning by the upstairs neighbours, directly above me. The four year boy was having a meltdown, he was crying hysterically, screaming and wailing. It wasn't early, 8:30am, I would have woken up soon enough anyway. I hear that family of four people upstairs a lot. The six year runs everywhere, it sounds like a bowling alley down here. The younger four year old screams. The mother vacuums two to four times a day. (I'm not exaggerating, she only runs the vacuum cleaner for five to ten minutes each time, but it's frequent.) Fortunately this family does go out often and they put the children to bed early. (I have complained directly to my upstairs neighbours three times in the time I've been here, and the home owners association knows of the noise.)

Upstairs and over one apartment there is another family of four or more. Their young children are always home making a lot of noise. I've been home a lot in the last six months, and that family is always home when I'm home, so they're never outside. I wish they would take their children outside to the park once in a while. They either do this only when I'm out, or while I'm sleeping, neither of which seems likely. That family up one and over one is growing up inside a 65 square meter one bedroom apartment. 

There are many families here with young children. My nickname for my apartment building is "The Day Care Centre". For previous apartment, I gave it the nickname "The Pot Shop" because my neighbour was a heavy pot smoker. 

But this is problematic of the entire region here: young working class families cannot afford houses. The starting price for houses here is about $1 million. You have to go far away from the downtown core to afford a house, but then the commute is hours and hours per day. 

My gripe is a two parter and related. Noisy children neighbours and insane house prices.


----------



## Ingélou

senza sordino said:


> I was woken up this morning by the upstairs neighbours, directly above me. The four year boy was having a meltdown, he was crying hysterically, screaming and wailing. It wasn't early, 8:30am, I would have woken up soon enough anyway. I hear that family of four people upstairs a lot. The six year runs everywhere, it sounds like a bowling alley down here. The younger four year old screams. The mother vacuums two to four times a day. (I'm not exaggerating, she only runs the vacuum cleaner for five to ten minutes each time, but it's frequent.) Fortunately this family does go out often and they put the children to bed early. (I have complained directly to my upstairs neighbours three times in the time I've been here, and the home owners association knows of the noise.)
> 
> Upstairs and over one apartment there is another family of four or more. Their young children are always home making a lot of noise. I've been home a lot in the last six months, and that family is always home when I'm home, so they're never outside. I wish they would take their children outside to the park once in a while. They either do this only when I'm out, or while I'm sleeping, neither of which seems likely. That family up one and over one is growing up inside a 65 square meter one bedroom apartment.
> 
> There are many families here with young children. My nickname for my apartment building is "The Day Care Centre". For previous apartment, I gave it the nickname "The Pot Shop" because my neighbour was a heavy pot smoker.
> 
> But this is problematic of the entire region here: young working class families cannot afford houses. The starting price for houses here is about $1 million. You have to go far away from the downtown core to afford a house, but then the commute is hours and hours per day.
> 
> My gripe is a two parter and related. Noisy children neighbours and insane house prices.


*It does sound a trying situation. I hate being trapped by neighbour noise. It must be an effort for you to stay calm and philosophical. *


----------



## Open Book

Whenever we go to a hotel and anticipate noise from neighbors we bring a white noise machine and turn it on to run while we sleep. It sounds a bit like wind or ocean waves. I'm not sure if it would be much help for the worst screams from a child but it might cover up some of the noise.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Trying to buy books off ebay and they have pdf versions listed among hard copy listings and it is not always clear that you are looking at a pdf version. Could make a mistake if one buys in a hurry.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My wife's 2008 Mazda 5 that we bought 3 years ago. The HVAC controls and all controls are maddening. Some are a mystery. Accidentally bumped a button labelled AMB and thought I better see what I did, but immediately forgot in the rush to do something else. Next time we got in the car, turned the AC on and it read 80F. I said who turned the AC up that high? Then we realized that AMB means Ambient Temperature. Nice feature, but I was oblivious to it for three years.


----------



## Jacck

Ingélou said:


> *It does sound a trying situation. I hate being trapped by neighbour noise. It must be an effort for you to stay calm and philosophical. *


dont stay calm and philosophical. Take revenge !
https://www.quietyourdigs.com/noisy-neighbors-revenge/


----------



## Open Book

Jacck said:


> dont stay calm and philosophical. Take revenge !
> https://www.quietyourdigs.com/noisy-neighbors-revenge/


I can't tell if this article is serious or not. People who are noisy are usually impervious to noise themselves so I don't know if the acts of revenge listed here will work. A basketball net close by would annoy me, but probably not bother anybody with kids.

It's too bad there can't be entire apartment buildings for quiet people.


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> I was woken up this morning by the upstairs neighbours, directly above me. The four year boy was having a meltdown, he was crying hysterically, screaming and wailing. It wasn't early, 8:30am, I would have woken up soon enough anyway. I hear that family of four people upstairs a lot. The six year runs everywhere, it sounds like a bowling alley down here. The younger four year old screams. The mother vacuums two to four times a day. (I'm not exaggerating, she only runs the vacuum cleaner for five to ten minutes each time, but it's frequent.) Fortunately this family does go out often and they put the children to bed early. (I have complained directly to my upstairs neighbours three times in the time I've been here, and the home owners association knows of the noise.)
> 
> Upstairs and over one apartment there is another family of four or more. Their young children are always home making a lot of noise. I've been home a lot in the last six months, and that family is always home when I'm home, so they're never outside. I wish they would take their children outside to the park once in a while. They either do this only when I'm out, or while I'm sleeping, neither of which seems likely. That family up one and over one is growing up inside a 65 square meter one bedroom apartment.
> 
> There are many families here with young children. My nickname for my apartment building is "The Day Care Centre". For previous apartment, I gave it the nickname "The Pot Shop" because my neighbour was a heavy pot smoker.
> 
> *But this is problematic of the entire region here: young working class families cannot afford houses.* The starting price for houses here is about $1 million. You have to go far away from the downtown core to afford a house, but then the commute is hours and hours per day.
> 
> My gripe is a two parter and related. Noisy children neighbours and insane house prices.


Well, now we're into class issues and social issues.

We all know the story . . . 70 years ago daddy could go to work, and mama could stay home raising the kids and keeping the household running, and there was enough money to live comfortably.

Now we're lucky if both mom and dad have jobs that can support a small family.

We live in a small-ish condo, with a small front yard. Our building is three connected homes, although in other parts of the neighborhood it can by as many as 6 connected units.

We're on the end, but our connected neighbor seems to be more of a flophouse. It seems that we rarely see the same people going in or out.

So out here the issue is that homes designed for one family are often used for two families, because rents are unaffordable. The *average rent* for an "average" apartment (978 square feet) is around *$2100*.

If you're making $15/hr, your monthly salary, before taxes, is roughly $2400/month. See the problem?

We all have monthly expenditures, which include groceries, utilities, automobile/driver insurance, clothing, and some small comforts, such as cable, internet, supplies.

In California the "average" electric bill is $116, and the "average" water costs are $65, natural gas bill averages $35. If you're in a house, you'll likely have higher bills than in an apartment, plus you'll get a bill for sewer, trash pick-up.

You're probably paying for phone service, gasoline, internet . . . and there are repairs and replacement costs. Things break or wear out, or in the case of tech devices, become "vintage" (obsolete).









We're about to put a very nice *scanner* in the recycle pile. It was a very nice scanner in 2003, but as we've gone through several computers, printers, and laptops, we attempted to reconnect it again, only to discover that HP no longer provides driver software for it. I could purchase aftermarket software for $50 - $100, but then I may as well just buy a new scanner, which can be bought for $100.

Same with my cellphone. Vintage. Cracked screen, no longer supported with software updates, apps one by one become unusable, battery is draining faster than it should have, and the regular listening speaker doesn't work (so I only use speakerphone).

I bit the bullet and upgraded this "Vintage" *iPhone 5c* for an *iPhone SE* (basically an iPhone 11 in an iPhone 8 case).
The SE cannot talk to my iMac OS X computer because the iTunes version is too old. 
I cannot update my *iTunes* because the OS (10.9.5) is too old.
I cannot update my *OS* because it will make my DAW obsolete (I'm using ProTools 9).
I could update my *ProTools* for $299.00/year subscription.
But there will be a limit to how far I can upgrade my OS anyway, because my very expensive Audio/Midi interface (a standalone 8-channel preamp, 8-channel A/D-D/A converter and digital format converter) is also no longer supported with driver updates - they stopped making updates in 2014), and the latest driver compatibility is for Mac OS 10.10.1, only two OS up from what I'm running now.









And here's the kicker on the DAW hardware, an *M-Audio Profire 2626*: The M-Audio website says they have a choice: either continue to write new software for old equipment, or develop new more modern stuff.

And then they drive the knife in: They cite that most equipment of this type usually lasts for 6 years anyway, and this device has been supported for 10 years, so we've all got a great lifetime of use out of this equipment. Maybe it's time to upgrade to something from our current line of products.

I'm using a workaround so that the phone talks to the computer through the iCloud, but I cannot put any music from my *iTunes* into my phone, unless it was purchased through the iTunes store. Any music uploaded to iTunes from CDs can't be shared with my phone iTunes. The old phone, however, does still work, and I could theoretically convert it to an iPod. It's bluetooth compatible, but still, what a crap way to do things.


----------



## senza sordino

senza sordino said:


> I was woken up this morning by the upstairs neighbours, directly above me. The four year boy was having a meltdown, he was crying hysterically, screaming and wailing. It wasn't early, 8:30am, I would have woken up soon enough anyway. I hear that family of four people upstairs a lot. The six year runs everywhere, it sounds like a bowling alley down here. The younger four year old screams. The mother vacuums two to four times a day. (I'm not exaggerating, she only runs the vacuum cleaner for five to ten minutes each time, but it's frequent.) Fortunately this family does go out often and they put the children to bed early. (I have complained directly to my upstairs neighbours three times in the time I've been here, and the home owners association knows of the noise.)


An update:

They're moving! My neighbours are moving. But first they have to sell their apartment. I was on my patio yesterday afternoon reading, and I heard some people speaking upstairs on their balcony. (Because I'm on the ground floor, I have a garden patio approximately 10 m by 5 m (30'x15')). These people speaking were not the owners nor their children, and while I didn't catch the entire conversation it did sound like interest in the view. That made me look online to see if their place is for sale, and it is! It's been on the market three days. Yesterday was an open house, and today there will be another open house.

This explains the constant vacuuming, and the interior painting I saw being done a few weeks ago. I also think the mother might be pregnant with a third child.



pianozach said:


> Well, now we're into class issues and social issues.


Yes, a veiled attack on housing here. And it's the same the world over, especially acute in desirable metropolitan cities. Their 80 sq m (800 sq ft) apartment 15 km from the city centre is on sale for 50% more than what I paid for my place four years ago. And I think my place is valued higher than theirs because of my large garden.

Not a gripe, but to finish my story: I negotiated a new mortgage this week at a very low rate. My mortgage will be paid off in just over three years from now. I had a substantial down payment when I moved here four years ago from the sale of my previous place.


----------



## Totenfeier

That Covid-19 required the acceleration of the shift to online learning in American secondary schools, which in its current stage of embryonic development is a dumpster fire inside a trainwreck inside a fubar snafu inside an extinction-level event. I'm VERY completely exhausted, physically and mentally, and am having dreams no human should have. My wife tells me that, since school started two weeks ago, I've transitioned back to screaming angrily in my so-called "sleep."


----------



## Luchesi

Totenfeier said:


> That Covid-19 required the acceleration of the shift to online learning in American secondary schools, which in its current stage of embryonic development is a dumpster fire inside a trainwreck inside a fubar snafu inside an extinction-level event. I'm VERY completely exhausted, physically and mentally, and am having dreams no human should have. My wife tells me that, since school started two weeks ago, I've transitioned back to screaming angrily in my so-called "sleep."


The slackers probably have new inventive ways to slack off.


----------



## Ingélou

Totenfeier said:


> That Covid-19 required the acceleration of the shift to online learning in American secondary schools, which in its current stage of embryonic development is a dumpster fire inside a trainwreck inside a fubar snafu inside an extinction-level event. I'm VERY completely exhausted, physically and mentally, and am having dreams no human should have. My wife tells me that, since school started two weeks ago, I've transitioned back to screaming angrily in my so-called "sleep."


*An occasion when 'like' will not do. As a teacher who's had one or two horrible posts, I'm sorry to read it - hope the situation does start to improve.* :tiphat:


----------



## En Passant

Doctor prescribed medicine for my Grandmother after I told her that she can’t take it as it interacts with her current medication. I’ve had to drive to the police station to get the correct medication.


----------



## senza sordino

Totenfeier said:


> That Covid-19 required the acceleration of the shift to online learning in American secondary schools, which in its current stage of embryonic development is a dumpster fire inside a trainwreck inside a fubar snafu inside an extinction-level event. I'm VERY completely exhausted, physically and mentally, and am having dreams no human should have. My wife tells me that, since school started two weeks ago, I've transitioned back to screaming angrily in my so-called "sleep."


I'm sorry your situation is not good. Even the UN has admitted there will be a lost generation of education. At some point last spring almost every student on the globe was away from school. Not surprisingly, this dire situation of online learning is not evenly spread across the globe. All of my students last spring had access to the internet. 50% of all assignments were completed, I counted to find out last June. I have never counted what that number is in a normal year, but I bet it is not above 75%.

I will return to teaching next week. We will have a very different schedule from a normal year. To reduce the number of human contacts, we are dividing our full school year of eight classes into quarters. Each student will take two courses for ten weeks, and then switch. Teachers will teach two courses per quarter. And there will be time built in to the schedule for online learning. Not ideal, but doable. And school will not be voluntary like it was in the spring.

I am a little worried because the Covid-19 numbers here a increasing. We are setting records for the most number of diagnoses each day. And this is mostly driven by young people between 19 and 39 years old. And I am about to spend all day among young people. Though my young people are younger than those driving up the numbers.

Upon my return to work, I will not see my parents just to reduce their risk of exposure.


----------



## Totenfeier

Ingélou said:


> *An occasion when 'like' will not do. As a teacher who's had one or two horrible posts, I'm sorry to read it - hope the situation does start to improve.* :tiphat:


Thank you so very much. I'm better today. I had an _intensely productive_ "weekend."


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> The slackers probably have new inventive ways to slack off.





Ingélou said:


> *An occasion when 'like' will not do. As a teacher who's had one or two horrible posts, I'm sorry to read it - hope the situation does start to improve.* :tiphat:


As a teaching assistant (technically a "specialist") at a high school, I'm involved in some FB groups of teachers trying to figure it all out.

Our district opted for a Zoom classroom back in March when the shutdowns first started happening, but decided to go with an online group of software that is giving the teachers nightmares. Of course, they didn't really start having tutorials for the teachers until the last minute, and, naturally, the teachers are running into all sorts of glitches, and they're tearing their hair out.


----------



## Ingélou

*Out in a shop choosing a Golden Wedding card for my friend in Norfolk, when a lady, masked like me, greeted me by name. Who was she? I talked about church - the only people apart from neighbours that I know - and it seemed to go down okay. But who knows if she was only being polite - oh heck!*


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> *Out in a shop choosing a Golden Wedding card for my friend in Norfolk, when a lady, masked like me, greeted me by name. Who was she? I talked about church - the only people apart from neighbours that I know - and it seemed to go down okay. But who knows if she was only being polite - oh heck!*


That sounds like the story Beecham used to tell, of being in an elegant London store where a rather grand lady engaged him in conversation. Uncertain who she was, Beecham tried for clues:
"And how is your brother?"
"Oh, he's still King"


----------



## Ingélou

*I've been griping to everyone about how my cataract operation has been delayed because of lockdown.

Today I heard that it's to take place in the next two weeks.

Help!!! *


----------



## DaveM

Ingélou said:


> *I've been griping to everyone about how my cataract operation has been delayed because of lockdown.
> 
> Today I heard that it's to take place in the next two weeks.
> 
> Help!!! *


Not to worry. Cataract surgery the way it is performed today is one of the modern-day medical miracles along with joint replacements and modern cardiac procedures.

Cataract surgery today: outpatient, in-and-or out in just a few hours, local anesthetic, tiny incision to allow insertion of a small probe to pulverize the cataract -which is sucked out by the same probe- and then allows insertion of a rolled up soft lens that flips open inside the eye. All in less than an hour. Relatively atraumatic with almost immediate (in hours) gratification of clear bright sight. Prognosis excellent, complications rare.

Cataract surgery 40+ years ago: Admitted to hospital night before, surgery under general anesthesia, larger incision to remove full cataract and insert full-size harder lens. Kept overnight in hospital until following day. Far more potential complications, one of the worst being a loss of vitreous that fills the globe of the eye behind the lens which often meant referral to a retinal specialist to save the eye.


----------



## Art Rock

^ Two close relatives of mine had the surgery in their seventies. Everything went fine. If it has to be done, better to have it done quickly.


----------



## Caesura

The weather in my city since late June or July (supposedly the best time for summer weather) has been mostly cloudy and rainy. The only good thing about that is that there are less forest fires around the province.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> *I've been griping to everyone about how my cataract operation has been delayed because of lockdown.
> 
> Today I heard that it's to take place in the next two weeks.
> 
> Help!!! *


I had my first cataract surgery late in 2015. It was a breeze. Was on the table maybe 10-15 minutes. Waited nearly 18 months to do the other eye (just because I could still see fairly well). Finally scheduled it and had to postpone it twice, once because I had a big project to wrap up at work. Then the rescheduled date was cancelled the day before because of a big storm that took out the power. Finally got it done.

Actually told the doctor I almost wish I had a third eye so I could do it again it was so easy and the doctor is very good. Third eye would be nice for a close-up lens. I have one near (~12 inches) and one mid focus (about 6 feet) that serves well indoors. Outdoors I have glasses to correct the near-focus eye to long distance. Works for driving the car and taking hikes. Close up requires a magnifying glass, but thankfully is an infrequent occurance since the 12-inch focus is pretty close. Both eyes have a depth of field so combined it brings everything in the room into pretty good focus and is prefect at the computer.

But it is a routine surgery. My dad had it in the early 1970s.


----------



## Tristan

My gripe is with Qobuz. I just downloaded an album and one of the tracks is cut off at the end (it's missing about 10 seconds of music). Unfortunately those 10 seconds mean the entire album is worthless unless I can replace the track from some other download site. And there doesn't seem to be any way to report the faulty track; I don't want someone else to download this album and have the same problem.


----------



## Ingélou

Tristan said:


> My gripe is with Qobuz. I just downloaded an album and one of the tracks is cut off at the end (it's missing about 10 seconds of music). Unfortunately those 10 seconds mean the entire album is worthless unless I can replace the track from some other download site. And there doesn't seem to be any way to report the faulty track; I don't want someone else to download this album and have the same problem.


*How annoying! I hope you find a replacement track from another site.

We went to a Jordi Savall concert at York a few years ago - the only time we've had a chance to see my musical hero in person. It was a wonderful concert, though we didn't dare even whisper to each other because it was being broadcast all over Europe.

However, the cd of medieval folias that we bought as a souvenir had a defective track - we found out playing it on the drive home. *


----------



## Ad Astra

Tristan said:


> My gripe is with Qobuz. I just downloaded an album and one of the tracks is cut off at the end (it's missing about 10 seconds of music). Unfortunately those 10 seconds mean the entire album is worthless unless I can replace the track from some other download site. And there doesn't seem to be any way to report the faulty track; I don't want someone else to download this album and have the same problem.


What was the album? If we have the tack I'd be happy to send it to you.


----------



## adriesba

Tristan said:


> My gripe is with Qobuz. I just downloaded an album and one of the tracks is cut off at the end (it's missing about 10 seconds of music). Unfortunately those 10 seconds mean the entire album is worthless unless I can replace the track from some other download site. And there doesn't seem to be any way to report the faulty track; I don't want someone else to download this album and have the same problem.


If it's a Warner album, the problem is probably not with Qobuz but with Warner.


----------



## Tristan

It was a Philips album - Weber/Hummel Bassoon Concertos. The first movement of Hummel's concerto was listed as 10:42 but the length listed on Spotify is 10:54 and the music is cut off right before it ends.

Thankfully I was able to find the track (with the correct length of 10:54) on another site I had never heard of, Presto Music. So I didn't have to re-order the album.


----------



## Caroline

The only people I know who have this done are in their 70s. Generally - the only people whose cataracts are sufficiently 'ripe' for surgical replacement. The drops are a nuisance - but people see so well afterwards - and many don't need eyeglasses....


----------



## Caroline

Tristan said:


> My gripe is with Qobuz. I just downloaded an album and one of the tracks is cut off at the end (it's missing about 10 seconds of music). Unfortunately those 10 seconds mean the entire album is worthless unless I can replace the track from some other download site. And there doesn't seem to be any way to report the faulty track; I don't want someone else to download this album and have the same problem.


What is the album?

Don't they have customer service (who are working)?


----------



## Caroline

1. Gripe: it's September 4 and getting colder here already. 
2. Gripe: concert season is essentially canceled until end of December 2020. 
3. Gripe: listening to the new number of virus cases day by day.
4. Gripe: can't we have the truth about what is going on instead of guessing.


----------



## Open Book

Caroline said:


> 1. Gripe: it's September 4 and getting colder here already.
> 2. Gripe: concert season is essentially canceled until end of December 2020.
> 3. Gripe: listening to the new number of virus cases day by day.
> 4. Gripe: can't we have the truth about what is going on instead of guessing.


The truth about what? The virus?


----------



## Caroline

Open Book said:


> The truth about what? The virus?


Yes, the virus.


----------



## Open Book

Caroline said:


> Yes, the virus.


What truth specifically? Are things being hidden? Scientists don't know everything about the virus yet.
I guess I'm just itching for another virus thread even though it's not good for me to think about it so much.
Two virus threads on this forum were shut down for political bickering.


----------



## Caroline

Open Book said:


> What truth specifically? Are things being hidden? Scientists don't know everything about the virus yet.
> I guess I'm just itching for another virus thread even though it's not good for me to think about it so much.
> Two virus threads on this forum were shut down for political bickering.


Eke. I am not in for political bickering and had been unaware of that on TC. It's not good for me to think about the virus (and the news in general) either. However, it is hard not to, isn't it. I am disinclined to believe anything the government says. It happens to be an ongoing gripe.


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> The slackers probably have new inventive ways to slack off.





Open Book said:


> What truth specifically? Are things being hidden? Scientists don't know everything about the virus yet.
> I guess I'm just itching for another virus thread even though it's not good for me to think about it so much.
> Two virus threads on this forum were shut down for political bickering.


I think that it's amusing the our President has treated it like a it was a hoax, then changed his tune to claim we've got it under control. But he steadfastly refuses to wear a mask (with only a couple of exceptions), and chooses to defy his own government's guidelines on keeping the virus "under control".

He's now hyping his third or fourth "cure-all" for it, recently announcing that we'll have a vaccine by the time the election rolls around. What a coincidence.

People are so hyped up about the mask-wearing and never-masking that people have been killed over it.


----------



## Open Book

I'm just going to say the fairly neutral statement (I hope) that I am skeptical of any government's numbers, including the feds, the Chinese and Russian governments, even New York State's government which has posted numbers perhaps too good to be true. 

I trust the scientists when they are not under the influence of governments. And scientists are still learning about the virus.

And I'm going to keep quiet now. That's enough virus talk from me today.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I sometimes share my recordings on soundcloud and suddenly today encountered some sad looking spam. Luckily there's a possibility to report and delete the comment.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> I think that it's amusing the our President has treated it like a it was a hoax, then changed his tune to claim we've got it under control. But he steadfastly refuses to wear a mask (with only a couple of exceptions), and chooses to defy his own government's guidelines on keeping the virus "under control".
> 
> He's now hyping his third or fourth "cure-all" for it, recently announcing that we'll have a vaccine by the time the election rolls around. What a coincidence.
> 
> People are so hyped up about the mask-wearing and never-masking that people have been killed over it.


Masks/Trump in the news today:

*President Donald Trump likes to think of himself as a tough guy. He likes other tough guys. Masks, in the President's world, are not the sort of thing a tough guy wears.

"But did you ever see a man that likes a mask as much as him," Trump asked a campaign rally crowd in Pennsylvania on Thursday of former Vice President Joe Biden. "And then he makes a speech, and he always has it - not always, but a lot of times, he has it hanging down. Because, you know what, it gives him a feeling of security. If I were a psychiatrist - right? I'd say, this guy's got some big issues. Hanging down."*

HA HA HA. Man did he zing Biden! That wimp wears a mask! What a rube!

https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/04/poli...OzbrI9muv2xwE4J8VdOJfP58IvEPQIPDTbwrrrmOeaTgs


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> *I've been griping to everyone about how my cataract operation has been delayed because of lockdown.
> 
> Today I heard that it's to take place in the next two weeks.
> 
> Help!!! *


Mrs Pat had both eyes done last year. Quick, not significantly painful, and the results have been excellent. Well worth it!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Caroline said:


> The only people I know who have this done are in their 70s. Generally - the only people whose cataracts are sufficiently 'ripe' for surgical replacement. The drops are a nuisance - but people see so well afterwards - and many don't need eyeglasses....


I am an unusual case, having my first one done at the age of 57. My dad was about 60 when his were done.

I should also note for those who are uneasy going into the surgery, you don't have to get both eyes done at the same time. Mine were spaced about 18 months. My wife, dreads the possibility of future cataract surgery since both her parents had the surgery, but theirs was at a much greater age (70s).


----------



## Guest

Caroline said:


> Eke. I am not in for political bickering and had been unaware of that on TC. It's not good for me to think about the virus (and the news in general) either. However, it is hard not to, isn't it. I am disinclined to believe anything the government says. It happens to be an ongoing gripe.


I have compiled this list of statements about the virus which I find non-controversial, in that they represent a consensus many different scientific sources.

1) It is very contagious - much more contagious than the common flu, probably more contagious than the common cold.
2) A lot of people have no symptoms or mild symptoms during the period when it is contagious, which helps it spread very efficiently.
2) It kills about 0.7% of people that get it. That is about 1 in 140, almost 10 times more lethal than the worst flu strain, which kills about 1 in 1000.
3) It leaves about 5% of people who get it with some long term disability, pulmonary damage, cardiovascular damage, perhaps cognitive deficits. Probably some of this long term disability will be permanent.
4) It has killed at least 200,000 in the U.S., and since it kills about 1 in 140, this means 28 million people have been infected in the U.S. That's much less than the 6 million confirmed cases. Testing in the U.S. is not at a high enough level to detect all cases.
5) Assuming 28 million infections, it has infected about 9% of the population in the U.S, so we have the possibility that there will be 10 times as many total cases and deaths by the time it is done.
6) There are indications that it infects and kills T-cells (like HIV) and if true this might prevent an effective vaccine from being created, since T-cells play an important role in long-term immunity. It might mean that if you've had it you can still get it again.

The strategy which has had the most success is tracing contacts of people who have been exposed and isolating them before they become sick and spread the virus. This has worked in some Asian countries. No western country has been able to implement this strategy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have compiled this list of statements about the virus which I find non-controversial, in that they represent a consensus many different scientific sources.
> 
> 1) It is very contagious - much more contagious than the common flu, probably more contagious than the common cold.
> 2) A lot of people have no symptoms or mild symptoms during the period when it is contagious, which helps it spread very efficiently.
> 2) It kills about 0.7% of people that get it. That is about 1 in 140, almost 10 times more lethal than the worst flu strain, which kills about 1 in 1000.
> 3) It leaves about 5% of people who get it with some long term disability, pulmonary damage, cardiovascular damage, perhaps cognitive deficits. Probably some of this long term disability will be permanent.
> 4) It has killed at least 200,000 in the U.S., and since it kills about 1 in 140, this means 28 million people have been infected in the U.S. That's much less than the 6 million confirmed cases. Testing in the U.S. is not at a high enough level to detect all cases.
> 5) Assuming 28 million infections, it has infected about 9% of the population in the U.S, so we have the possibility that there will be 10 times as many total cases and deaths by the time it is done.
> 6) There are indications that it infects and kills T-cells (like HIV) and if true this might prevent an effective vaccine from being created, since T-cells play an important role in long-term immunity. It might mean that if you've had it you can still get it again.
> 
> The strategy which has had the most success is tracing contacts of people who have been exposed and isolating them before they become sick and spread the virus. This has worked in some Asian countries. No western country has been able to implement this strategy.


That is more of a worst case scenario. Most of those statements are based on a lot of assumptions, over reporting, and unreliable tests.


----------



## Caesura

My new gripe of the day: the Canucks lost (NHL playoffs).


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> That is more of a worst case scenario. Most of those statements are based on a lot of assumptions, over reporting, and unreliable tests.


You are an epidemiologist?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Baron Scarpia said:


> You are an epidemiologist?


No, but here is one:




Some of the points made:
• Many of the antibody tests are "extremely unreliable." They do not indicate the true level of exposure or level of immunity
• "Infection Fatality Rate is less than 1 in 1000 and probably closer to 1 in 10,000." That would be somewhere between 0.1% and 0.01%


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> No, but here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the points made:
> • Many of the antibody tests are "extremely unreliable." They do not indicate the true level of exposure or level of immunity
> • "Infection Fatality Rate is less than 1 in 1000 and probably closer to 1 in 10,000." That would be somewhere between 0.1% and 0.01%


And you know more about Covid-19 than the worlds leading medical scientists and epidemiologists because...you saw something on YouTube.

Have you ever heard of "math?" You say that 1 in 10,000 people who get Covid-19 die of it. About 200,000 people have died of it in the U.S. To get the number of people infected with it we would then multiply by 10,000. That gives 2 billion infected people. That's odd, because there are only 300 million people in the U.S.


----------



## mmsbls

Just a reminder not to post political comments. Also we've had problems with threads that discuss Covid-19. If you wish to gripe about it, that's fine. I think most of us are unhappy with the situation. But please don't post comments about Covid that aren't personal gripes.


----------



## Ingélou

Caroline said:


> The only people I know who have this done are in their 70s. Generally - the only people whose cataracts are sufficiently 'ripe' for surgical replacement. The drops are a nuisance - but people see so well afterwards - and many don't need eyeglasses....


*Thanks. 
As I'm in my sixties, I thought myself that I was too young for needing cataract ops, but the consultant said I was just average!
At the time, I was amazed at being referred and didn't think I had a problem - but as the months passed, it's become clear that they were absolutely right!

I suppose it comes as a shock to everyone when they realise that not only are they 'no longer young', they're no longer even 'middle-aged'. 
But hey, it's still a great privilege to be alive and I'll make the most of whatever I get.

Today's gripe - I got the hospital letter in which they tell me twice to fill out the application form enclosed before I turn up at the clinic - but the form isn't in the envelope. *


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> *Thanks.
> As I'm in my sixties, I thought myself that I was too young for needing cataract ops, but the consultant said I was just average!
> At the time, I was amazed at being referred and didn't think I had a problem - but as the months passed, it's become clear that they were absolutely right!
> *


Actually, you might say "it's become unclear" as that is exactly what happens. The clouding of the cataract scatters the light and makes it impossible for a corrective lens to correct your vision. I recall one eye was so bad, the doctor could not get my vision to correct beyond a few feet. If both eyes get that way, you don't drive unless you get the surgery.

Seems like cataracts have been around a long time: "Now Eli was ninety and eight years old; and his eyes were dim, that he could not see." 1 Samuel 4:15 KJV


----------



## Caroline

SixFootScowl said:


> I am an unusual case, having my first one done at the age of 57. My dad was about 60 when his were done.
> 
> I should also note for those who are uneasy going into the surgery, you don't have to get both eyes done at the same time. Mine were spaced about 18 months. My wife, dreads the possibility of future cataract surgery since both her parents had the surgery, but theirs was at a much greater age (70s).


I don't know anywhere that does both eyes at the same time. You have to wear an eye patch after the procedures - maybe 2 days?


----------



## Caroline

Ingélou said:


> *Thanks.
> As I'm in my sixties, I thought myself that I was too young for needing cataract ops, but the consultant said I was just average!
> At the time, I was amazed at being referred and didn't think I had a problem - but as the months passed, it's become clear that they were absolutely right!
> 
> I suppose it comes as a shock to everyone when they realise that not only are they 'no longer young', they're no longer even 'middle-aged'.
> But hey, it's still a great privilege to be alive and I'll make the most of whatever I get.
> 
> Today's gripe - I got the hospital letter in which they tell me twice to fill out the application form enclosed before I turn up at the clinic - but the form isn't in the envelope. *


Being young is just a state of mind although it is easier on some days than others.


----------



## Dorsetmike

> Today's gripe - I got the hospital letter in which they tell me twice to fill out the application form enclosed before I turn up at the clinic - but the form isn't in the envelope.


If it's anything like the one from Bournemouth Hospital it'll be the usual, name, date of birth, allergies and a list of current medication you are taking, other possibilities, next of kin contact number, address.


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> Actually, you might say "it's become unclear" as that is exactly what happens. The clouding of the cataract scatters the light and makes it impossible for a corrective lens to correct your vision. I recall one eye was so bad, the doctor could not get my vision to correct beyond a few feet. If both eyes get that way, you don't drive unless you get the surgery.
> 
> Seems like cataracts have been around a long time: "Now Eli was ninety and eight years old; and his eyes were dim, that he could not see." 1 Samuel 4:15 KJV


How was Methuselah's eyesight after 900 years?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> How was Methuselah's eyesight after 900 years?


Good question. Apparently had genes for great longevity. If so, then the aging process presumably would have been much slower, likewise the dimming of the eyes, but they'd probably be pretty dim by 900 years.


----------



## Caroline

These are part and parcel in the states as well. What I don't undestand is how hospitals in the same network (who use the same database presumably) mess up the information!


----------



## Caroline

SixFootScowl said:


> Actually, you might say "it's become unclear" as that is exactly what happens. The clouding of the cataract scatters the light and makes it impossible for a corrective lens to correct your vision. I recall one eye was so bad, the doctor could not get my vision to correct beyond a few feet. If both eyes get that way, you don't drive unless you get the surgery.
> 
> Seems like cataracts have been around a long time: "Now Eli was ninety and eight years old; and his eyes were dim, that he could not see." 1 Samuel 4:15 KJV


Do cataracts also have something to with the loss of flexibility of the lens?


----------



## Caroline

Today's gripe: have to spend time looking for a subsitute for itunes and a device to play loss less files. I'm sick of spending time organizing and reorganizing playlists in itunes, syncing and the the playlists get messed up, etc.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Caroline said:


> I don't know anywhere that does both eyes at the same time. You have to wear an eye patch after the procedures - maybe 2 days?


Perhaps not with cataracts. A friend had lazer surgery on both eyes to correct vision. Did both the same time and could not see for several days. Way too spooky for me. I think cataracts they space out about a month, but that was closer than I wanted. The eye patch was made of sheet metal and full of little holes, maybe 1mm diameter or a little less, so one could see out the eye that was implanted. Wore shield for a couple days, mainly to prevent injury that could dislocate the implant. Cant rub eye for at least a month. I think mainly you wear the metal eye cover to sleep as you might rub your eye without thinking about it.


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> Perhaps not with cataracts. A friend had lazer surgery on both eyes to correct vision. Did both the same time and could not see for several days. Way too spooky for me. I think cataracts they space out about a month, but that was closer than I wanted. The eye patch was made of sheet metal and full of little holes, maybe 1mm diameter or a little less, so one could see out the eye that was implanted. Wore shield for a couple days, mainly to prevent injury that could dislocate the implant. Cant rub eye for at least a month. *I think mainly you wear the metal eye cover to sleep as you might rub your eye without thinking about it*.


 *!!!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Guest

The number of people who say "to be fair" when they mean "to be honest" is reaching pandemic proportions. Ugh!


----------



## Caroline

SixFootScowl said:


> Perhaps not with cataracts. A friend had lazer surgery on both eyes to correct vision. Did both the same time and could not see for several days. Way too spooky for me. I think cataracts they space out about a month, but that was closer than I wanted. The eye patch was made of sheet metal and full of little holes, maybe 1mm diameter or a little less, so one could see out the eye that was implanted. Wore shield for a couple days, mainly to prevent injury that could dislocate the implant. Cant rub eye for at least a month. I think mainly you wear the metal eye cover to sleep as you might rub your eye without thinking about it.


I know of more problems with laser eye surgery than happy customers. The number one complaint is permanent and in one case severe dry eye. Scary about not being able to see for a few days! I wonder the friend thought.

Eye patch is better than mittens.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> *!!!*
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sorry, I made it sound like a torture device. i see they also have them in clear and opaque plastic. It is not bad, something like this (not me in picture):









I don't recommend googling images on cataract surgery until after both eyes are done. It is not bad, but the less you know the better. Probably goes for any surgery.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Caroline said:


> I know of more problems with laser eye surgery than happy customers. The number one complaint is permanent and in one case severe dry eye. Scary about not being able to see for a few days! I wonder the friend thought.
> 
> Eye patch is better than mittens.


One common complaint and one my wife has (she had both eyes done earlier this year): halo effect of lights when night driving. It will improve, she was assured by clinic staff. It didn't. Still, she does not miss the glasses so counts the operations as a success.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I had a plastic cover taped over a dressing after my recent cataract op, couldn't get my glasses on over it, luckily I have a headband magnfier I use when working on small scale model railway items so using that I was able to see the screen and to read.


----------



## adriesba

I'll break the chain of medical discussion. My gripe is how complicated college has become with coronavirus. I still haven't gotten my ID card which I need to do certain things on campus such as reserving a study space. I'll have to hope the weather cooperates so I can stay outside and not worry about indoor areas. The registrar is supposed to send out my card. Their office is closed, and they are not taking phone calls. The only way to contact them is through email which takes 4-5 business days for a response. 

I suppose I'm getting my card late since I did get my photo in a bit late. That's my other gripe. The college's website is one of the least user-friendly I know, a total labyrinth. And they send tons of emails with important things and trivial things which makes it even harder to keep track of what things I need to do when. Communicating in person makes things easier, but that is a complicated thing to do right now.


----------



## Caroline

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> One common complaint and one my wife has (she had both eyes done earlier this year): halo effect of lights when night driving. It will improve, she was assured by clinic staff. It didn't. Still, she does not miss the glasses so counts the operations as a success.


That's interesting. People with cataracts do have a halo effect at night when looking at bright lights (especially in in the rain) - including when driving. I hope your wife's vision improves. Being able to toss out the glasses supersedes the halo as long as someone else is driving.


----------



## Caroline

adriesba said:


> I'll break the chain of medical discussion. My gripe is how complicated college has become with coronavirus. I still haven't gotten my ID card which I need to do certain things on campus such as reserving a study space. I'll have to hope the weather cooperates so I can stay outside and not worry about indoor areas. The registrar is supposed to send out my card. Their office is closed, and they are not taking phone calls. The only way to contact them is through email which takes 4-5 business days for a response.
> 
> I suppose I'm getting my card late since I did get my photo in a bit late. That's my other gripe. The college's website is one of the least user-friendly I know, a total labyrinth. And they send tons of emails with important things and trivial things which makes it even harder to keep track of what things I need to do when. Communicating in person makes things easier, but that is a complicated thing to do right now.


Cataracts seem like a walk in the park (no offense to others!) compared to dealing with bureaucracy. I'm really sorry about this grief. In addition to the apprehension - there is the time lost to this by tracking emails and action items and navigating their website. It sounds like a nightmare and I went through this with a service provider - they make an error, they are unavailable to correct the error, which needs quick resolution before your service is disabled.

When do your classes begin? 
Is there a deadline for when the card must arrive?

I won't ask how or why the registrar's office be closed when classes are starting and the university is open.

The university must have a protocol for people whose cards are arriving late.

On the positive side maybe studing outside will be nicer than being indoors in the good weather. Are there other quiet places to study?

Do you have a tracking system to manage all the deadlines and administrative things?


----------



## Caroline

Today's gripe: my old nanopod can't both power and connect to bluetooth in the car AND play music. The battery went down by 1/2 in about 45 minutes. That's Apple computer thinking things through.


----------



## adriesba

Caroline said:


> Cataracts seem like a walk in the park (no offense to others!) compared to dealing with bureaucracy. I'm really sorry about this grief. In addition to the apprehension - there is the time lost to this by tracking emails and action items and navigating their website. It sounds like a nightmare and I went through this with a service provider - they make an error, they are unavailable to correct the error, which needs quick resolution before your service is disabled.
> 
> When do your classes begin?
> Is there a deadline for when the card must arrive?
> 
> I won't ask how or why the registrar's office be closed when classes are starting and the university is open.
> 
> The university must have a protocol for people whose cards are arriving late.
> 
> On the positive side maybe studing outside will be nicer than being indoors in the good weather. Are there other quiet places to study?
> 
> Do you have a tracking system to manage all the deadlines and administrative things?


Classes started last week. Some are in person, but it will be mostly online. I have to find space to do the online classes on campus. I'm outside at a bench in a garden now. It's not supposed to rain, but it is cloudy and a bit breezy. It will be warmer in a couple hours.

The card was supposed to arrive (hopefully) before classes started, but now that it's almost a week in, I'm not sure what to do about it but wait for a response. I discussed this problem with an administrative person (not in the registrar), and she doesn't know what to do either.

It seems quiet where I am, quiet in a creepy way considering how big the university is. I just really really hope the weather doesn't get bad today!

Keeping track of deadlines is not so hard. The difficulty is finding the deadlines in the first place! Fortunately, all of my classes are using the same platform for assignments, so I just click on the course and look at assignments. The administrative things are what's complicated.


----------



## Guest

Caroline said:


> Today's gripe: my old nanopod can't both power and connect to bluetooth in the car AND play music. The battery went down by 1/2 in about 45 minutes. That's Apple computer thinking things through.


What does charging have to do with Bluetooth?


----------



## Caroline

Baron Scarpia said:


> What does charging have to do with Bluetooth?


It's an excellent question and I don't know the answer. With my new device (iphone 2015) everything works fine. If I plug the nanopod into the power jack (USB cable) then the car bluetooth cannot find the device! Someone suggested I hardwire the device (not happening).

So I am on my search today for new technology, which is challenging since nothing is easy to find. Even when you have your list of requirements for an application AND hardware - I can't find a nice list of options anywhere. This is time lost....note that I did not do this yesterday as I said was a goal.


----------



## Caroline

adriesba said:


> Classes started last week. Some are in person, but it will be mostly online. I have to find space to do the online classes on campus. I'm outside at a bench in a garden now. It's not supposed to rain, but it is cloudy and a bit breezy. It will be warmer in a couple hours.
> 
> The card was supposed to arrive (hopefully) before classes started, but now that it's almost a week in, I'm not sure what to do about it but wait for a response. I discussed this problem with an administrative person (not in the registrar), and she doesn't know what to do either.
> 
> It seems quiet where I am, quiet in a creepy way considering how big the university is. I just really really hope the weather doesn't get bad today!
> 
> Keeping track of deadlines is not so hard. The difficulty is finding the deadlines in the first place! Fortunately, all of my classes are using the same platform for assignments, so I just click on the course and look at assignments. The administrative things are what's complicated.


You poor thing!!!

Why do you need space to do online classes _on campus_? From watching snippets of news (such that it is) - the point of online is to keep people out of classrooms so I am perplexed.

What is the purpose of the card? Is it for security? If so, then can you go to the security office or contact them?

I see what you mean now - deadlines for class assignments. Are these posted for the month or semester? Maybe you can 'download' or put them in a calendar? Online classes seem to be far more work than classroom-based learning. I'm really glad everything is on one platform. I've seen cases where multiple platforms are used for only a few courses.

I hope it doens't rain today either.


----------



## pianozach

Caroline said:


> You poor thing!!!
> 
> Why do you need space to do online classes _on campus_? From watching snippets of news (such that it is) - the point of online is to keep people out of classrooms so I am perplexed.
> 
> What is the purpose of the card? Is it for security? If so, then can you go to the security office or contact them?
> 
> I see what you mean now - deadlines for class assignments. Are these posted for the month or semester? Maybe you can 'download' or put them in a calendar? Online classes seem to be far more work than classroom-based learning. I'm really glad everything is on one platform. I've seen cases where multiple platforms are used for only a few courses.
> 
> I hope it doens't rain today either.


The high school I work at switched to software specifically designed for online teaching/learning. "Canvas" was rolled out to the teachers a week prior to the start of classes and it's been a source of irritation for everyone. EVERY facet of the program is either nonintuitive to use, won't do what is needed, or glitches up things.

I'm part of an online teachers and "canvas" group, and the the complaints are voluminous.


----------



## adriesba

Caroline said:


> You poor thing!!!
> 
> Why do you need space to do online classes _on campus_? From watching snippets of news (such that it is) - the point of online is to keep people out of classrooms so I am perplexed.
> 
> What is the purpose of the card? Is it for security? If so, then can you go to the security office or contact them?
> 
> I see what you mean now - deadlines for class assignments. Are these posted for the month or semester? Maybe you can 'download' or put them in a calendar? Online classes seem to be far more work than classroom-based learning. I'm really glad everything is on one platform. I've seen cases where multiple platforms are used for only a few courses.
> 
> I hope it doens't rain today either.


Well, I commute (dorms are too much money considering current financial situation) via bus or other people. I don't have a car I can go in to study. About 2/3 of classes are online. I think most people are doing a mixture of online and in person. The way things are scheduled, there is no practical way for me to run back and forth between campus and home. Plus, I have to get a covid test twice a week on campus. Basically I'm stuck on campus between things that are in person. I'm in a unique situation to an extent though others are also doing online classes on campus. I could see some other people outside as well through Zoom.

The ID is for identification and this semester also is used to reserve study spaces and get into the book store (my next gripe).

I ordered a book to pickup at the store. I was under the impression that the pickup was outside. Well it was until today. So since I can't go into the book store without an ID, I can't get my book which I really need. Everyone else in the class seems to have one now.

All of this would not be a problem if I had my ID! Then I could get my book and reserve indoor areas!

I don't think campus security has anything to do with the cards. The ID is something the registrar handles.

The schedule is for each class. The schedule says what is due for each day in the semester. It's on Canvas which has not been problematic for me so far.

The weather was good, no rain but breezy, cloudy, and warm. I'm finally done with today's classes.


----------



## Guest

Caroline said:


> It's an excellent question and I don't know the answer. With my new device (iphone 2015) everything works fine. If I plug the nanopod into the power jack (USB cable) then the car bluetooth cannot find the device! Someone suggested I hardwire the device (not happening).
> 
> So I am on my search today for new technology, which is challenging since nothing is easy to find. Even when you have your list of requirements for an application AND hardware - I can't find a nice list of options anywhere. This is time lost....note that I did not do this yesterday as I said was a goal.


Your problem sounded familiar. I tried to use my iPhone with an older car by plugging into the car's USB jack. It connected but would only support some rudimentary cell phone functionality. Couldn't play music from iTunes. My old car didn't know how to talk to an iPhone. Then I found that bluetooth connection could play music, but if I tried to charge the phone at the same time the USB connection would supersede the bluetooth. I think it was the car that refused to talk to two devices at once.

Anyway, I got a little gadget that allowed me to plug my phone's USB charging cord to the cigarette lighter. I could charge without making the USB connection to the car and bluetooth worked fine.

I got this one, there are many, many equivalent products on the market.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VH84L5E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

adriesba said:


> Well, I commute (dorms are too much money considering current financial situation) via bus or other people. I don't have a car I can go in to study. About 2/3 of classes are online. I think most people are doing a mixture of online and in person. The way things are scheduled, there is no practical way for me to run back and forth between campus and home. Plus, I have to get a covid test twice a week on campus. Basically I'm stuck on campus between things that are in person. I'm in a unique situation to an extent though others are also doing online classes on campus. I could see some other people outside as well through Zoom.
> 
> The ID is for identification and this semester also is used to reserve study spaces and get into the book store (my next gripe).
> 
> I ordered a book to pickup at the store. I was under the impression that the pickup was outside. Well it was until today. So since I can't go into the book store without an ID, I can't get my book which I really need. Everyone else in the class seems to have one now.
> 
> All of this would not be a problem if I had my ID! Then I could get my book and reserve indoor areas!
> 
> I don't think campus security has anything to do with the cards. The ID is something the registrar handles.
> 
> The schedule is for each class. The schedule says what is due for each day in the semester. It's on Canvas which has not been problematic for me so far.
> 
> The weather was good, no rain but breezy, cloudy, and warm. I'm finally done with today's classes.


Best wishes to you! I head off in a couple weeks, and luckily my campus is small so everything will pretty much be happening as normal, but of course the things I was hoping to get involved in (mostly musical) are all called off.


----------



## Caroline

pianozach said:


> The high school I work at switched to software specifically designed for online teaching/learning. "Canvas" was rolled out to the teachers a week prior to the start of classes and it's been a source of irritation for everyone. EVERY facet of the program is either nonintuitive to use, won't do what is needed, or glitches up things.
> 
> I'm part of an online teachers and "canvas" group, and the the complaints are voluminous.


I'm so sorry you have to cope with technology on top of teaching through online teaching. It sounds like the developers may have built the system before learning about requirements...and didn't do user interface design or testing. I wonder how many teachers and other users were consulted.

Is the system for your just your town and school - or is it used for a larger population (for example, middle school or across a district)?


----------



## pianozach

Baron Scarpia said:


> Your problem sounded familiar. I tried to use my iPhone with an older car by plugging into the car's USB jack. It connected but would only support some rudimentary cell phone functionality. Couldn't play music from iTunes. My old car didn't know how to talk to an iPhone. Then I found that bluetooth connection could play music, but if I tried to charge the phone at the same time the USB connection would supersede the bluetooth. I think it was the car that refused to talk to two devices at once.
> 
> Anyway, I got a little gadget that allowed me to plug my phone's USB charging cord to the cigarette lighter. I could charge without making the USB connection to the car and bluetooth worked fine.
> 
> I got this one, there are many, many equivalent products on the market.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VH84L5E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


My car has an aftermarket usb cord in the dashboard storage space over the radio/cd player. Old style USB.

Doesn't matter really, as my new phone won't talk to my computer iTunes as the version's too old.

I can't update iTunes because my OS is too old.

I can't update my OS because it will make some of my very expensive recording software AND DAW hardware obsolete.

Granted, it's nothing that a lot of money can't fix . . . If I had the money I could get a nice new expensive computer, and I could get new software and hardware.


----------



## pianozach

Caroline said:


> I'm so sorry you have to cope with technology on top of teaching through online teaching. It sounds like the developers may have built the system before learning about requirements...and didn't do user interface design or testing. I wonder how many teachers and other users were consulted.
> 
> Is the system for your just your town and school - or is it used for a larger population (for example, middle school or across a district)?


In March, when the schools closed, the district had no plan, so teachers simply individually cobbled together whatever they could. Many simply went the Zoom route.

The district decided on Canvas, most likely because it is secure (Zoom meetings can be crashed [as in trespassers])

Canvas has a lot of features; you can post class descriptions, assignments, students can post assignments and tests.

Unfortunately, not all features work as intended when it comes to the needs of individual teachers and subjects.

The complaints are diverse and show a great deal of frustration:

_*"Hi everyone! Does anyone have a good link to share with parents on how to submit an assignment that was created using external link-Google LT1.3. Parents/students are sharing the work to my email rather than submitting through Canvas, and without actually submitting work as a student myself, I want to be clear in my explanation. Any videos or steps you've shared with parents? I have work submissions everywhere. Help!"

"Ever just change settings just to see what happens? Don't! I checked a stupid box and it caused me hours of effort to undo the problem. First, I had no idea it was causing my problem. But today after many days of suffering I was told by tech support my problem is because I checked this box in Settings -> Course Details."

"Have any of you had the problem of creating an assignment on Canvas and then trying to add it to a module, but it's not there? It's in assignments, but not a choice when I try to add to a module? It happened last week too and I deleted the assignments and remade them. "

"Can a student start a quiz in Canvas and leave the quiz and come back later to finish it?"

"I noticed that Edpuzzle was added to the navigation in Canvas... Do we have login info for that yet? It is asking me to sign in. Anyone know? Thanks!"

"Hi, __________, I used edpuzzle for the first time today and gave my kids classwork assignments to complete different puzzles. I created assignments in Canvas using the external tool. However, some students said that they completed it, but on my end, they were shown at 0% completed. Has anyone else had this problem? Is there any way to fix this/troubleshoot?"

"I went through and scored the written pieces in Speedgrader, but it will not allow me to update their quiz score even though it gives me an updated one, and it does not push their grades through to the grade book."

"Do students have to have the Kami extension installed on their Chrome browser to access Kami assignments in Canvas, or is it all integrated? I posted a quiz, and it opened in student view last night, but didn't open for the students when they tried to open it today."

"I haven't had an issue with kami prior to today. Is anyone else experiencing submitted kami papers that are not opening in the grade book/speed grader?"

"Ummm, I had a student who isn't in my class turn in a Google Assignment. He isn't listed in people, but had access to the class materials in Canvas because he not only did the assignment but did it well.
Any ideas how this could happen?"

" I just communicated with another teacher who said that their edPuzzle subscription just expired. And I know that my Kami subscription expires in October. Did the district pay for licenses for edPuzzle and Kami? If so, any idea when we'll be getting the official paid for accounts?"

"I have a student not able to use the record media button. They are getting a message that they need flash. Will this become an issue for chromebooks once google stops supporting flash? Is there a work around for kids on iPads?"

"Is anyone else having issues with Google Assignments? In my period 1 the assignment file attaches fine, but the exact same assignment will not attach for periods 2,5, and 6. I am so confused. I need these assignments for classes tomorrow. "*_

The complaints go on and on - from vanishing course descriptions to test results being deleted.

So, it doesn't help that in a district with five high schools (three 'normal' HS, an 'alternative' HS, and a 'remedial' HS). Two of the normal HS have chosen to have a normal class schedule, but the third HS has chosen to go with splitting single classes into 2 cohorts in anticipation of when live teaching returns (to allow classes to be taught in two halves separately for personal distancing). The duplicate classes have caused Canvas to freak out big time as it doesn't understand this concept at all.


----------



## Caroline

I understand about commuting to school - dorms are really expensive.

_Do your instructors understand your situation and have suggestions?_ _I am sure you are not an exception_ with the bungling and lack of forethought by the university that things don't always go to plan (meeting deadlines, for example). _Maybe they have an alternative until things are sorted out.
_

Even without an ID -have you considered providing proof of registration, payment of tuition, enrollment in the class - (paper or electronic receipt)? Just a thought you have probably already considered. A very valid gripe. 

Have you looked at online bookstores - there are a lot of academic book stores - several months ago when searching for out of print reference books I came across some. I didn't end up purchasing from them but they are there.

Very good news the schedule is easy to follow and weather is good.

This is a PITA and I'm sorry about your trouble.


----------



## Caroline

Baron Scarpia said:


> Your problem sounded familiar. I tried to use my iPhone with an older car by plugging into the car's USB jack. It connected but would only support some rudimentary cell phone functionality. Couldn't play music from iTunes. My old car didn't know how to talk to an iPhone. Then I found that bluetooth connection could play music, but if I tried to charge the phone at the same time the USB connection would supersede the bluetooth. I think it was the car that refused to talk to two devices at once.
> 
> Anyway, I got a little gadget that allowed me to plug my phone's USB charging cord to the cigarette lighter. I could charge without making the USB connection to the car and bluetooth worked fine.
> 
> I got this one, there are many, many equivalent products on the market.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VH84L5E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you, thank you. I will investigate these. Years ago, when I had an old car and new technology - I used one of these. Now I am in the reverse bucket. :lol:


----------



## Caroline

pianozach said:


> In March, when the schools closed, the district had no plan, so teachers simply individually cobbled together whatever they could. Many simply went the Zoom route
> 
> The complaints go on and on - from vanishing course descriptions to test results being deleted.
> 
> So, it doesn't help that in a district with five high schools (three 'normal' HS, an 'alternative' HS, and a 'remedial' HS). Two of the normal HS have chosen to have a normal class schedule, but the third HS has chosen to go with splitting single classes into 2 cohorts in anticipation of when live teaching returns (to allow classes to be taught in two halves separately for personal distancing). The duplicate classes have caused Canvas to freak out big time as it doesn't understand this concept at all.


This is deplorable and hard to believe - even though it is apparently true! In spite of this calamitous situation - I ask myself how much work (as in learning) is able to take place.

What a situation. I wonder what parents have to say about this - and seniors who want to attend college next fall...

I am really sorry about this grief that you and your fellow teachers are having. Teaching is a tough enough job, without contending with this.


----------



## pianozach

Caroline said:


> This is deplorable and hard to believe - even though it is apparently true! In spite of this calamitous situation - I ask myself how much work (as in learning) is able to take place.
> 
> What a situation. I wonder what parents have to say about this - and seniors who want to attend college next fall...
> 
> I am really sorry about this grief that you and your fellow teachers are having. Teaching is a tough enough job, without contending with this.


Having to teach remotely slows down the process quite a bit.

Obviously, even when Zoom is working correctly and everyone is connected, teaching choir properly is actually impossible due to the inherent lag involved. So . . . no one can sing together in synch, and, as a choir, they cannot hear each other. But some students have better connections than others, some are silhouettes (no front lighting), some use two devices at a time . . . microphones self-adjust . . . etc.

Instead of showing the class a slide, it becomes a process taking a couple of minutes while we try to tame the technology.


----------



## Guest

Caroline said:


> Thank you, thank you. I will investigate these. Years ago, when I had an old car and new technology - I used one of these. Now I am in the reverse bucket. :lol:


I like new technology, but I also like continuing to use old technology that still works. Hope this trick works for you.


----------



## Caroline

Baron Scarpia said:


> I like new technology, but I also like continuing to use old technology that still works. Hope this trick works for you.


Wise philosphy...  Focusing on one thing at a time may make this effort more successful.


----------



## pianozach

Baron Scarpia said:


> I like new technology, but I also like continuing to use old technology that still works. Hope this trick works for you.


Grrr. Technology.

My wife is understandably upset about her new laptop (less than a year old) is telling her that her graphic card is not cooperating. She thinks it's because her computer gets software updates AUTOMATICALLY, and the updated software has a small mistake.

She's now attempting to now update her driver for her graphics.


----------



## Caroline

pianozach said:


> Grrr. Technology.
> 
> My wife is understandably upset about her new laptop (less than a year old) is telling her that her graphic card is not cooperating. She thinks it's because her computer gets software updates AUTOMATICALLY, and the updated software has a small mistake.
> 
> She's now attempting to now update her driver for her graphics.


I hope updating her graphics card driver works. Because getting updates as soon as they are available is often a proble - I wait for several weeks (unless it's a security risk) before updating...it's like waiting for a few months before trying out a new restaurant. Let the bugs work themselvese out ahead of me...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I had a root canal yesterday. Was in the chair for 1.5 hours! I have not had root canal in a couple decades that I can remember, but this was pain free, other than the initial two needle sticks. The bigger pain is the cost! This is the tooth that broke off right after the Lockdown began in March. I told the dentist for all the trouble, I should have just grabbed the super glue. She said, some have done that, but it only lasts a couple months or so. And that some of those glues are not good to have in your mouth. I was joking though. Doesn't surprise me that some have tried it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Having new roof tomorrow. Shingles were delivered today. It takes an hour and they stack them on the peak of the roof, which includes some boards nailed in to hold them from sliding down. Company said delivery between 8 and 5. The shingles are delivered by a separate company. I normally wake at 8 am. They pulled up at 6:45! Besides that, a computer glitch set off the township tornado siren at about 5 am and it was going until nearly 8 am. Weather clear and calm.


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> Having new roof tomorrow. Shingles were delivered today. It takes an hour and they stack them on the peak of the roof, which includes some boards nailed in to hold them from sliding down. Company said delivery between 8 and 5. The shingles are delivered by a separate company. I normally wake at 8 am. They pulled up at 6:45! Besides that, a computer glitch set off the township tornado siren at about 5 am and it was going until nearly 8 am. Weather clear and calm.


Best wishes for tomorrow. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> Having new roof tomorrow. Shingles were delivered today. It takes an hour and they stack them on the peak of the roof, which includes some boards nailed in to hold them from sliding down. Company said delivery between 8 and 5. The shingles are delivered by a separate company. I normally wake at 8 am. They pulled up at 6:45!


Better that than they didn't show up.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Best wishes for tomorrow. Hope all goes well.


Paying top dollar for the best company I could find in hopes that all goes well. My nightmare is the fly-by-night hacks who can't be found after the job is done. This company is licensed and insured and gave me about a 20 page listing of references. Also I get free annual inspections for 20 years. Said it is an 8-10 man crew and expect to be done by late afternoon. We will be out and about most of the time as it gets pretty noisy inside during this kind of operation.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Baron Scarpia said:


> Better that than they didn't show up.


Wife should be happy as I finally got out of bed before 8 am! She is an early bird, I am a night owl.


----------



## DaveM

SixFootScowl said:


> Having new roof tomorrow. Shingles were delivered today. It takes an hour and they stack them on the peak of the roof, which includes some boards nailed in to hold them from sliding down. Company said delivery between 8 and 5. The shingles are delivered by a separate company. I normally wake at 8 am. They pulled up at 6:45! Besides that, a computer glitch set off the township tornado siren at about 5 am and it was going until nearly 8 am. Weather clear and calm.


Have you had your Shingles vaccine?


----------



## Luchesi

DaveM said:


> Have you had your Shingles vaccine?


I got this in email. I expect you know this, but I didn't.

Shingles is a common disease. Almost 1 in 3 people will get shingles in their lifetime. The good news is that the shingles vaccine, called Shingrix, is more than 90% effective at preventing shingles.
Shingrix is the preferred shingles vaccine over Zostavax, a shingles vaccine that's been used since 2006.
Shingles causes a painful rash and blisters and it can lead to serious complications. The most common complication is post-herpetic neuralgia (PHN), a condition that causes burning pain that can last long after the shingles rash and blisters go away. The older you are when you get shingles, the more likely you are to develop PHN.


----------



## DaveM

Luchesi said:


> I got this in email. I expect you know this, but I didn't.
> 
> Shingles is a common disease. Almost 1 in 3 people will get shingles in their lifetime. The good news is that the shingles vaccine, called Shingrix, is more than 90% effective at preventing shingles.
> Shingrix is the preferred shingles vaccine over Zostavax, a shingles vaccine that's been used since 2006.
> Shingles causes a painful rash and blisters and it can lead to serious complications. The most common complication is post-herpetic neuralgia (PHN), a condition that causes burning pain that can last long after the shingles rash and blisters go away. The older you are when you get shingles, the more likely you are to develop PHN.


It is essentially a reactivation of a disease (chickenpox) you already contracted years ago. The varicella virus hides for years in nerves cells and then, for reasons that are largely unknown, it comes back to life and causes an often severe painful rash along the skin distribution of the nerves it was hiding in.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What happened to summer? Its like we just got body slammed into fall.


----------



## pianozach

You're next to Detroit.

I'm here on the left coast. We had Hell last week, and Armageddon this week. We're expecting some Santa Ana winds this weekend and mid 80s


----------



## Ingélou

pianozach said:


> You're next to Detroit.
> 
> I'm here on the left coast. We had Hell last week, and Armageddon this week. We're expecting some Santa Ana winds this weekend and mid 80s


I was reading about it in the newspaper. So sorry - such a worrying situation.


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> You're next to Detroit.
> 
> I'm here on the left coast. We had Hell last week, and Armageddon this week. We're expecting some Santa Ana winds this weekend and mid 80s


Tough times.
May I ask what exactly are the 'Santa Ana winds' I seem to recall reference to them in a Steely Dan song from years back.

Thanks, and stay safe.


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> What happened to summer? Its like we just got body slammed into fall.


Over here we expect around 33 Celsius next week :angel:


----------



## Guest

Malx said:


> Tough times.
> May I ask what exactly are the 'Santa Ana winds' I seem to recall reference to them in a Steely Dan song from years back.
> 
> Thanks, and stay safe.


On the west coast of the U.S. high pressure in the Central Valley of California can push air towards the coast. As the air descends the coastal mountains the compression caused by the greater air pressure at low elevation causes the air to heat up. Santa Ana winds are named after a mountain range near Los Angeles and are hot dry winds from the east.


----------



## Malx

Baron Scarpia said:


> On the west coast of the U.S. high pressure in the Central Valley of California can push air towards the coast. As the air descends the coastal mountains the compression caused by the greater air pressure at low elevation causes the air to heat up. Santa Ana winds are named after a mountain range near Los Angeles and are hot dry winds from the east.


Thank you for that clear and concise explanation - for someone based on the east coast of Scotland the concept of hot dry winds stretches the imagination.


----------



## Luchesi

Baron Scarpia said:


> On the west coast of the U.S. high pressure in the Central Valley of California can push air towards the coast. As the air descends the coastal mountains the compression caused by the greater air pressure at low elevation causes the air to heat up. Santa Ana winds are named after a mountain range near Los Angeles and are hot dry winds from the east.


Why doesn't it happen every day?


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> Why doesn't it happen every day?


Because every day there isn't sufficiently high pressure in the Central Valley to drive strong winds over the mountains. Santa Ana winds are more common in autumn. Farther North on the West coast there are Diablo winds from the Diablo range.

In my old home town (San Luis Obispo) strong Diablo winds developed during the recent heat wave. The temperature on the east side of town rose to 120 F (49 C). The normal summer high temperature is about 82 F (28 C)

There is a good Wikipedia page on the subject.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Ana_winds


----------



## Luchesi

Baron Scarpia said:


> Because every day there isn't sufficiently high pressure in the Central Valley to drive strong winds over the mountains. Santa Ana winds are more common in autumn. Farther North on the West coast there are Diablo winds from the Diablo range.
> 
> In my old home town (San Luis Obispo) strong Diablo winds developed during the recent heat wave. The temperature on the east side of town rose to 120 F (49 C). The normal summer high temperature is about 82 F (28 C)
> 
> There is a good Wikipedia page on the subject.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Ana_winds


Thanks. To have an understanding of this we would need to know why there isn't sufficiently high pressure.
..it's not likely to happen in the winter
..it's not likely to happen in the summer

It's interesting to me, because the answer is surprisingly similar to why it doesn't rain every day in Scotland.


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> Thanks. To have an understanding of this we would need to know why there isn't sufficiently high pressure.
> ..it's not likely to happen in the winter
> ..it's not likely to happen in the summer
> 
> It's interesting to me, because the answer is surprisingly similar to why it doesn't rain every day in Scotland.


The very vague answer is "the jet stream." In North America the jet stream is generally west to east, but unstable, it wiggles this way and that, forms loops (vortices). It tends to form different patterns in summer when there is more thermal driving and in winter when there is less. It boils down to fluctuations of a strongly driven unstable fluid flow.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Over here we expect around 33 Celsius next week :angel:


Hmmm, let's see here...

33°C×9/5+32
= 91.4°F

Yikes! 

I prefer 75 to 80 F


----------



## SixFootScowl

You know how the pump hand cream and similar products have to be twisted to extend the pump for use. Then you may have experienced the frustration of one that won't loosen. I saw online that in that case you open it, grab the stem just under the cap to keep it from turning, then twist and it extend the pump.

So we are delivering a hand cream to my mother-in-law who has arthritis and will not be easily able to twist and extend the pump, so we get out there (15 miles and not allowed in) to leave it with some other stuff for staff to deliver to her. My wife suggests we should get the pump extended before we drop it off. 

So, we sat there for about 10 minutes trying to loosen it. I did not have anything to grip the stem which was slippery from the hand cream. Finally got it wiped off with my shirt tail, grabbed and twisted many times. Nothing. Wife looks at it and says, "which way are you twisting. It has open and close arrows." I said, I don't know, but I have probably ruined it by now. 

Then I noticed a plastic piece between the cap and the spigot that seemed slightly loose and was open on one side. Pushed it off and, voila, it was ready to use. New design. No more twist to extend pump. Now it is pop off the clip and it is an easy 90 degree twist simply to open or close. 

We had no warning but now we know. The hard way.


----------



## Merl

Luchesi said:


> It's interesting to me, because* the answer is surprisingly similar to why it doesn't rain every day in Scotland*.


Ive got news for you, it does!


----------



## senza sordino

The air quality index here right now, Saturday morning, is over 195. The air quality index is an aggregate of six measurements: PM2.5, PPM 10, Ozone, Nitrogen dioxide, sulfur dioxide and carbon monoxide.

PM2.5 = fine particulate matter around 2.5 microns in size (0.0025 mm) and PM10 is 10 microns (0.010 mm).

Here the sky is white, the sun is red and I can smell smoke. This is due to the forest fires from Washington, Oregon and California. There are some fires burning in British Columbia right now also, but this smoke here is due to the fires south of the border.

AQI from 0 to 50 is good
AQI from 51 to 100 is moderate
AQI from 101 to 150 unhealthy for sensitive groups
AQI from 151 to 200 unhealthy
AQI from 201 to 300 very unhealthy
AQI from 301 and up hazardous

Here on the west coast Saturday morning









The British Isles and Holland etc. Saturday evening


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> The air quality index here right now, Saturday morning, is over 195.


Where's "here?"


----------



## senza sordino

Baron Scarpia said:


> Where's "here?"


I've always tried to hide my exact location. I'm north of the border on the west coast.
As of 1 pm, the AQI is now 204, very unhealthy. There is a slight red cast on everything I see as I look out the window. The windows are closed.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SixFootScowl said:


> Having new roof tomorrow. Shingles were delivered today. It takes an hour and they stack them on the peak of the roof, which includes some boards nailed in to hold them from sliding down. Company said delivery between 8 and 5. The shingles are delivered by a separate company. I normally wake at 8 am. They pulled up at 6:45! Besides that, a computer glitch set off the township tornado siren at about 5 am and it was going until nearly 8 am. Weather clear and calm.


Well the roof job went well. The crew arrived at 730 am and left at 8 pm. Nice job. And it didn't rain, though much rain was 150 miles to the west, it went north east and missed us. They had to replace a lot of boards, many in short segments, so extra work, which may be why it took so long.

My only gripe is I should have covered all the junk in the attic and garage with plastic drop cloth as now it is covered in debris, mostly sawdust, old shingle bits, and wood bits. Oh well. As i said, "jiunk" in the attic and garage, so not a big deal. Maybe will hit it from a little distance with the leaf blower.


----------



## Bulldog

senza sordino said:


> I've always tried to hide my exact location. I'm north of the border on the west coast.


So is Canada. :lol:


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> I've always tried to hide my exact location. I'm north of the border on the west coast.
> As of 1 pm, the AQI is now 204, very unhealthy. There is a slight red cast on everything I see as I look out the window. The windows are closed.


North of what border? You're in Alaska? Please enter your longitude and latitude so I can pre-program my cruise missile in the event you make a disparaging remark about Nikolaus Harnoncourt.


----------



## adriesba

Today there was a chill in the air. It's starting to feel like fall, and I agree with SixFootScowl — it came fast! I don't really like fall. It just means winter is coming. But this year I'll be somewhat happy about it since it will put a close to an extremely disappointing year of gardening.

Last I knew, I was asked about my ID card situation. Sorry. This isn't the only thread where I left someone hanging. :lol: I did get my card. There were some study spaces that don't require an ID, so I was able to use those, and my teacher let me borrow a book. Yesterday I just got my own book. 

My college gripe now is that I totally forgot to do an assignment. It's impact on my grade is negligible, but it just bothers me that I forgot it even though I had three reminders! In my past two years of college, I've only forgotten an assignment one other time. This isn't something I should get upset over, especially considering how crazy this week has been. But it bothers me.


----------



## Caroline

SixFootScowl said:


> Well the roof job went well. The crew arrived at 730 am and left at 8 pm. Nice job. And it didn't rain, though much rain was 150 miles to the west, it went north east and missed us. They had to replace a lot of boards, many in short segments, so extra work, which may be why it took so long.
> 
> My only gripe is I should have covered all the junk in the attic and garage with plastic drop cloth as now it is covered in debris, mostly sawdust, old shingle bits, and wood bits. Oh well. As i said, "jiunk" in the attic and garage, so not a big deal. Maybe will hit it from a little distance with the leaf blower.


Sounds like you have a good reason now to finally get rid of the 'junk.' Bet your better half is not happy with the mess. Glad the dog is happy now that the noise and confusion is over.


----------



## Caroline

senza sordino said:


> I've always tried to hide my exact location. I'm north of the border on the west coast.
> As of 1 pm, the AQI is now 204, very unhealthy. There is a slight red cast on everything I see as I look out the window. The windows are closed.


Unless one has endured or lived through wild fires in California (or anywhere for that matter), it's hard to 'appreciate.' I'm sorry about your grief and the losses of everyone there. I lived in north of the border and near the coast many years ago - friends who lived inland by less than an hour's drive - described the red sky, smell of smoke, etc. They were ranchers and in a hurry to move their animals out.

Stay well out there.


----------



## Dorsetmike

So I turn off the hob ready to drain the veg when I notice there is no light on the slow cooker; I have now put slow cooker on high and hope the meat is cooked before bed time. (background music of empty stomach rumbles)


----------



## Luchesi

Merl said:


> Ive got news for you, it does!


We need some of that rain here in the Sonoran Desert.

Are there more days with Santa Ana wind in California or more days with clear skies in Scotland?


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> Well the roof job went well. The crew arrived at 730 am and left at 8 pm. Nice job. And it didn't rain, though much rain was 150 miles to the west, it went north east and missed us. They had to replace a lot of boards, many in short segments, so extra work, which may be why it took so long.
> 
> My only gripe is I should have covered all the junk in the attic and garage with plastic drop cloth as now it is covered in debris, mostly sawdust, old shingle bits, and wood bits. Oh well. As i said, "jiunk" in the attic and garage, so not a big deal. Maybe will hit it from a little distance with the leaf blower.


I had some roof work done and they dropped so many roofing nails it took years to find them all and pick them all up. The nails seem to be just the right size to puncture tires -- and even go through shoes. Ouch! I ended up going in to my doctor's (racing there before he closed for the day) for a tetanus shot. It was a surprisingly deep puncture. Very sharp and when partially buried they have large heads which serve as guidance platforms. Look out!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> I had some roof work done and they dropped so many roofing nails it took years to find them all and pick them all up. The nails seem to be just the right size to puncture tires -- and even go through shoes. Ouch! I ended up going in to my doctor's (racing there before he closed for the day) for a tetanus shot. It was a surprisingly deep puncture. Very sharp and when partially buried they have large heads which serve as guidance platforms. Look out!


They did wheel a powerful magnet around to pick up nails, but inside the garage and in the attic were many nails as they did not clean up inside. I'll probably find more as the years go by. They used tarps around the house to catch most of the debris. The magnet device was like this:


----------



## adriesba

...................


----------



## Luchesi

On average a human will eat on average 70 assorted insects and 10 spiders while sleeping.
Totally harmless.


----------



## SixFootScowl

As I get older I seem to hear of more people dying off. This brings back an old gripe. You get the obituary and it NEVER says what the person died of. Now we all want to know that because we have this fear that it might be something that will get us next, and so if we know why the person died, we can take some comfort if it is something that we are at low risk of. Besides that, it is simple curiosity. Did they die of old age or did they get killed in a tree chipper? There is a BIG difference. Dying of old age is, well, more or less expected, but dying in a tree chipper is horrifying! Since the one I received today was a guy who died at the age of 45, I am concerned that there was some horrible accident involved.


----------



## DaveM

SixFootScowl said:


> As I get older I seem to hear of more people dying off. This brings back an old gripe. You get the obituary and it NEVER says what the person died of. Now we all want to know that because we have this fear that it might be something that will get us next, and so if we know why the person died, we can take some comfort if it is something that we are at low risk of. Besides that, it is simple curiosity. Did they die of old age or did they get killed in a tree chipper? There is a BIG difference. Dying of old age is, well, more or less expected, but dying in a tree chipper is horrifying! Since the one I received today was a guy who died at the age of 45, I am concerned that there was some horrible accident involved.


Re: the tree chipper: Watch the end of the movie Fargo.


----------



## SixFootScowl

DaveM said:


> Re: the tree chipper: Watch the end of the movie Fargo.


Ummmm, thanks for the recommendation, but I will pass.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why can't they have normal water spigots on commercial and instutional buildings. So my mother-in-law has been shut into assisted living since early March (hasn't even had a hair cut in all that time). We put a germanium plant on a hanger outside her window in the spring and would drench it every Saturday and leave an inverted half-liter water bottle jammed into the dirt to help between waterings. We occasionally would go during the week and drench it too. I would bring two large jugs of water and when I finished it would run out the bottom. We could not get out more frequently as it is a 30 mile round trip.

So last week, seeing the germanium was not putting out much new flowers, we replaced it with posies in a hanging pot. The garden center was adamant that we do not want to over water it, just moist, so we did not drench it. Come back three days later and did not bring but a half liter of water. The plant looked bad, all drooping and the dirt was dry. I poured the half liter in and it hardly whetted the soil. Now I had a mission to find water. No spigots.

To complicate things we have the dog with us as it was to be a short stop and i could not leave her in the hot car, nor could I leave her with my wife as she can pull my wife down if she sees a squirrel or something. So i took the empty half liter water bottle and the dog and went on a mission to find water. We ended up walking half a mile, past several businesses and a strip mall. Found one spigot but it needed a special adapter to turn on the water, then found a spigot with a household style handle, but when I turned it, no water came out.

Then I remembered the duck ponds (retention ponds to compensate increased runoff from development) so I headed over there. I spied a styrofoam coffee cup (16 oz) laying on the ground and so grabbed it. Got to the pond, climbed down to the mud flat about 3 feet below while holding the leash with the dog above the wall. Tried stepping on scattered slippery rocks, but managed to step in the mud several times (filling between the cleats in the shoes). Reaching as far as I could in both directions (one to hold the leash, one arm to get to several inch depth) I managed to fill the bottle and the cup. I then climbed up, walked back (about 0.06 mile) to the plant and watered it with the mucky water. Then I repeated the process for a second round of watering. Still no water out the bottom of the pot, but I figured we had enough. 

Now, do I love my mother-in-law? Frankly, it was better than standing around while my wife chit chats with her on the phone and they stare at each other through the window. The dog and I both preferred the mini adventure.


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> Why can't they have normal water spigots on commercial and instutional buildings. So my mother-in-law has been shut into assisted living since early March (hasn't even had a hair cut in all that time). We put a germanium plant on a hanger outside her window in the spring and would drench it every Saturday and leave an inverted half-liter water bottle jammed into the dirt to help between waterings. We occasionally would go during the week and drench it too. I would bring two large jugs of water and when I finished it would run out the bottom. We could not get out more frequently as it is a 30 mile round trip.
> 
> So last week, seeing the germanium was not putting out much new flowers, we replaced it with posies in a hanging pot. The garden center was adamant that we do not want to over water it, just moist, so we did not drench it. Come back three days later and did not bring but a half liter of water. The plant looked bad, all drooping and the dirt was dry. I poured the half liter in and it hardly whetted the soil. Now I had a mission to find water. No spigots.
> 
> To complicate things we have the dog with us as it was to be a short stop and i could not leave her in the hot car, nor could I leave her with my wife as she can pull my wife down if she sees a squirrel or something. So i took the empty half liter water bottle and the dog and went on a mission to find water. We ended up walking half a mile, past several businesses and a strip mall. Found one spigot but it needed a special adapter to turn on the water, then found a spigot with a household style handle, but when I turned it, no water came out.
> 
> Then I remembered the duck ponds (retention ponds to compensate increased runoff from development) so I headed over there. I spied a styrofoam coffee cup (16 oz) laying on the ground and so grabbed it. Got to the pond, climbed down to the mud flat about 3 feet below while holding the leash with the dog above the wall. Tried stepping on scattered slippery rocks, but managed to step in the mud several times (filling between the cleats in the shoes). Reaching as far as I could in both directions (one to hold the leash, one arm to get to several inch depth) I managed to fill the bottle and the cup. I then climbed up, walked back (about 0.06 mile) to the plant and watered it with the mucky water. Then I repeated the process for a second round of watering. Still no water out the bottom of the pot, but I figured we had enough.
> 
> Now, do I love my mother-in-law? Frankly, it was better than standing around while my wife chit chats with her on the phone and they stare at each other through the window. The dog and I both preferred the mini adventure.


You'll sleep well knowing you did all you could for the poor plant.

I was told that plants want what people want... a long life with a very little bit of pain.


----------



## Joe B

So the middle school where I work, now in a hybrid learning mode, will go all in on Oct. 5. With the current hybrid set up, we are able to maintain 6 feet between students in the classrooms as well as in the cafeteria. On Oct. 5th, that distance will be reduced to 2 feet between students (under the minimum according to CDC guidelines). What disturbs me the most is what lunch will look like when all the kids are back in school. They will be eating lunch in the classrooms every other day. 17 students sitting 2 feet apart with no masks on while they eat and talk. When they're in the cafeteria on the other days, there will be 97 students sitting 2 feet apart with no masks in a room with a max capacity of 164. There is no plan in place for assigning seating, so contact tracing will be impossible. We also have to give the students 4 more 'mask breaks' a day in the classrooms.

To top it all off, I learned today the the Education Commissioner of CT made a visit to a nearby school district on Monday to encourage them to go all in as quickly as possible. The rational behind this is that come November, there will be so many sick children and teachers with either the flu or covid that it will be impossible to test and trace everyone affected. He stated he believed the governor would close all schools by Nov. 1st.

I've requested FMLA paperwork. If my primary care doctor doesn't want to fill it out for me, my wife's doctor will gladly do it for my wife's health concerns. All this risk for 4 weeks? What a mess!


----------



## adriesba

Joe B said:


> So the middle school where I work, now in a hybrid learning mode, will go all in on Oct. 5. With the current hybrid set up, we are able to maintain 6 feet between students in the classrooms as well as in the cafeteria. On Oct. 5th, that distance will be reduced to 2 feet between students (under the minimum according to CDC guidelines). What disturbs me the most is what lunch will look like when all the kids are back in school. They will be eating lunch in the classrooms every other day. 17 students sitting 2 feet apart with no masks on while they eat and talk. When they're in the cafeteria on the other days, there will be 97 students sitting 2 feet apart with no masks in a room with a max capacity of 164. There is no plan in place for assigning seating, so contact tracing will be impossible. We also have to give the students 4 more 'mask breaks' a day in the classrooms.
> 
> To top it all off, I learned today the the Education Commissioner of CT made a visit to a nearby school district on Monday to encourage them to go all in as quickly as possible. The rational behind this is that come November, there will be so many sick children and teachers with either the flu or covid that it will be impossible to test and trace everyone affected. He stated he believed the governor would close all schools by Nov. 1st.
> 
> I've requested FMLA paperwork. If my primary care doctor doesn't want to fill it out for me, my wife's doctor will gladly do it for my wife's health concerns. All this risk for 4 weeks? What a mess!


Oh my word! Sorry to hear this. What a bunch of stupidity! Maybe if they had everyone spaced apart and wearing masks ... maybe, just maybe they wouldn't have so much covid or flu? But nope. Common sense is overrated apparently.


----------



## senza sordino

Joe B said:


> So the middle school where I work, now in a hybrid learning mode, will go all in on Oct. 5. With the current hybrid set up, we are able to maintain 6 feet between students in the classrooms as well as in the cafeteria. On Oct. 5th, that distance will be reduced to 2 feet between students (under the minimum according to CDC guidelines). What disturbs me the most is what lunch will look like when all the kids are back in school. They will be eating lunch in the classrooms every other day. 17 students sitting 2 feet apart with no masks on while they eat and talk. When they're in the cafeteria on the other days, there will be 97 students sitting 2 feet apart with no masks in a room with a max capacity of 164. There is no plan in place for assigning seating, so contact tracing will be impossible. We also have to give the students 4 more 'mask breaks' a day in the classrooms.
> 
> To top it all off, I learned today the Education Commissioner of CT made a visit to a nearby school district on Monday to encourage them to go all in as quickly as possible. The rationale behind this is that come November, there will be so many sick children and teachers with either the flu or covid that it will be impossible to test and trace everyone affected. He stated he believed the governor would close all schools by Nov. 1st.
> 
> I've requested FMLA paperwork. If my primary care doctor doesn't want to fill it out for me, my wife's doctor will gladly do it for my wife's health concerns. All this risk for 4 weeks? What a mess!


That does sound like a mess. It's as if you open the schools to let children get sick, then close the schools a month later. I know children need to be in school, and that children are statistically less susceptible to Covid-19, but I feel that the teachers are almost collateral damage. Making these decisions is far above my pay grade.

My secondary school is full of children from Grades 8 to 12, ages 12 to 17. Those children in grades 8 and 9 are in school right now full time, and grades 10, 11, and 12 are in a hybrid model online and in school. We have also switched to a quarterly system, so each student only takes two subjects every quarter for ten weeks; each teacher has two subjects to teach each quarter. We normally have eight subjects, four a day, on a day 1 day 2 schedule. So breaking the year into quarters the students and teachers have fewer contacts.

Primary school students are in school all day every day.

The Covid-19 numbers here in British Columbia have never been alarming like they were in some parts of the world. But since the end of summer, the number of cases here has been rising. Let's see what happens as the winter approaches. It won't surprise me if we have to shut down completely and go online again.


----------



## Joe B

I didn't post about an occurrence that really disturbed me at school a week ago. My principal believes the virus is media hype. He told me his wife's dental hygienist's daughter is a nurse and she claims that dying from covid is being put on death certificates so hospitals can get extra funding from the federal government. Anyway, he came around with a cart containing 3 bags of masks, one size in each bag. He handed out the 'small' masks to kids. They would not fit many of the kids. He then took them back and placed them in the bag he got them from. He then gave them the next size up. He then went to each subsequent classroom doing the same thing. For all anyone knows, a mask may have been tried on many times before a student accepted it. I almost screamed, "NO!" when I saw what he was doing. It's one thing to think covid is just fake news, but to put the kids at risk because of his political beliefs is unconscionable to me.

I should also mention that our kids do not travel with the same group all day. They are with one group for homeroom, another grouping for their core classes, and another for their unified arts classes. Then 2 grades all each lunch together without masks. How in the world the administration thinks this is keeping anyone safe is beyond me.


----------



## adriesba

Joe B said:


> I didn't post about an occurrence that really disturbed me at school a week ago. My principal believes the virus is media hype. He told me his wife's dental hygienist's daughter is a nurse and she claims that dying from covid is being put on death certificates so hospitals can get extra funding from the federal government. Anyway, he came around with a cart containing 3 bags of masks, one size in each bag. He handed out the 'small' masks to kids. They would not fit many of the kids. He then took them back and placed them in the bag he got them from. He then gave them the next size up. He then went to each subsequent classroom doing the same thing. For all anyone knows, a mask may have been tried on many times before a student accepted it. I almost screamed, "NO!" when I saw what he was doing. It's one thing to think covid is just fake news, but to put the kids at risk because of his political beliefs is unconscionable to me.
> 
> I should also mention that our kids do not travel with the same group all day. They are with one group for homeroom, another grouping for their core classes, and another for their unified arts classes. Then 2 grades all each lunch together without masks. How in the world the administration thinks this is keeping anyone safe is beyond me.


I have also heard that about hospitals being dishonest about covid deaths to get funding. If that is true or how widespread it is, if it is true, I don't know, but that isn't justification to be nonchalant without some concrete evidence!

Sounds like the people in charge of that school need to get their act together! Reading about this makes me angry!


----------



## adriesba

I am now reminded of my gripe. I am really tired of people whining about having to wear a mask. When I go to college, I have my mask on for hours. I put it on at about 6:30 am and typically have it on at least until 12:30 in the afternoon, but I often have it on until 5–5:30 pm. Once I had it on until 7:30 pm. The only time I take it off is to eat lunch. I also get a covid test twice a week. I've done this and am fine. There is so much worse we could have to do than wear masks. These little things we are doing are all that stand between us being able to live a somewhat normal life and us having to go back to the situation we were in in April. And people need to understand that wearing the mask below the nose does nothing!


----------



## Luchesi

adriesba said:


> I am now reminded of my gripe. I am really tired of people whining about having to wear a mask. When I go to college, I have my mask on for hours. I put it on at about 6:30 am and typically have it on at least until 12:30 in the afternoon, but I often have it on until 5-5:30 pm. Once I had it on until 7:30 pm. The only time I take it off is to eat lunch. I also get a covid test twice a week. I've done this and am fine. There is so much worse we could have to do than wear masks. These little things we are doing are all that stand between us being able to live a somewhat normal life and us having to go back to the situation we were in in April. And people need to understand that wearing the mask below the nose does nothing!


I found this interesting


The SARS-CoV-2 virus particle is 100nm (nanometers) in diameter.
A CO2 molecule is 0.33nm diameter.
When we speak we produce droplets between 20 and 2000µm (micrometers) in diameter. Note that a micrometer is a thousand times larger than a nanometer!
Larger droplets fall to the ground fairly quickly. Smaller droplets evaporate in (at most) a few seconds to a droplet nuclei of around 1µm.
A 27µm droplet would carry 1 virion on average, and would evaporate to 5µm in a few seconds.
Small particles do not fly straight through materials, but instead follow brownian motion, resulting in them coming in contact with a material even when the material weave is larger than the particle.
Many materials, such as paper towel, have a complex weave which make it very difficult for particles to fully penetrate.
Materials like chiffon and silk also have electrostatic effects that result in charge transfer with nanoscale aerosol particles, making them particularly effective (considering their sheerness) at excluding particles in the nanoscale regime (<∼100 nm).
So, the first thing to note is that CO2 is going to flow through any mask without any trouble. There is no known mask material that will filter 0.33nm molecules. If it did, you wouldn't be able to breathe at all!
The size of the virus particle itself is not relevant to any discussion of mask filtration. This is because virus particles never float freely in the air, but are always at least suspended in a droplet nuclei ten times larger than the virus itself. A droplet containing a single particle will on average start out 270 times larger than the virion, and will evaporate to nuclei of 50 times larger than the virion.
The size of the weave of the fabric is also not directly comparable to the size of the droplets or droplet nuclei, due to the three dimensional nature of many types of material, the indirect route taken by small particles in brownian motion, and the electrostatic effects in many materials. So if you've seen those claims that masks can't possibly stop COVID-19 because the virus is too small, now you know why they're totally wrong.


----------



## pianozach

It's sad that our political climate has such an ignorant effect of our perception of science. 

For the school principal to accept third-hand news as fact (his daughter's hygienist), while ignoring scientific facts from experts and scientists is idiotic. To be so cavalier about the health (and, potentially, the lives) of children in your charge is inexcusable.


----------



## senza sordino

pianozach said:


> It's sad that our political climate has such an ignorant effect of our perception of science.
> 
> For the school principal to accept third-hand news as fact (his daughter's hygienist), while ignoring scientific facts from experts and scientists is idiotic. To be so cavalier about the health (and, potentially, the lives) of children in your charge is inexcusable.


I heard this on television not long ago:

"Science + politics = politics."

But that extends to everything, doesn't it?

"Sports + politics = politics"
"Art + politics = politics"
"Education + politics = politics"

Politics has a way of corrupting everything it comes in contact with.


----------



## elgar's ghost

adriesba said:


> _I am now reminded of my gripe. I am really tired of people whining about having to wear a mask._


I whine because I cannot see any point whatsoever in putting a mask on in the pub just to make the six-second journey from the entrance to the outside area where I tend to sit. The walk to the pub toilet is shorter still.


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> I whine because I cannot see any point whatsoever in putting a mask on in the pub just to make the six-second journey from the entrance to the outside area where I tend to sit. The walk to the pub toilet is shorter still.


You wear a mask indoors because aerosols are more likely to linger in the air indoors, and you wear a mask when you are within 2 meters of someone and you can exhale or cough aerosols directly on someone. You wear a mask even though you are sure you don't have it because most people are sure they don't have it at least part of the time when they are in the contagious phase. It's simple, really.


----------



## Ingélou

senza sordino said:


> I heard this on television not long ago:
> 
> "Science + politics = politics."
> 
> But that extends to everything, doesn't it?
> 
> "Sports + politics = politics"
> "Art + politics = politics"
> "Education + politics = politics"
> 
> Politics has a way of corrupting everything it comes in contact with.


A brilliant idea -

Love + politics = politics
Music + politics = politics
etc.

I suppose because politics implies crafty manoeuvres and love and music are the sort of thing that should be bold and beautiful in their own right.

Death + politics probably = Death, though...


----------



## senza sordino

Ingélou said:


> Death + politics probably = Death, though...


Except when it comes to replacing an American Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## Luchesi

senza sordino said:


> Except when it comes to replacing an American Supreme Court Justice.


Ever since I was young it's been a gripe of mine that a judge can be appointed for life. I understand the logic for it, but these days?

Perhaps we could improve the law by requiring a minimum age of 75 or 80?


----------



## SixFootScowl

My daughter NEVER puts a subject line in email. It is very frustrating because if I need to look up one of her emails it is impossible to do a search for any topic. I just don't get it.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Due to complications following a cataract op I've had to postpone getting new precription spectacles, so as a temporary measure I bough some " + 3.5 reading glasses" in the supermarket - £6.50 for 2 pairs, compared to an opticians price of typically £80 + ; I realise that prescription lenses will cost a bit more than off the shelf ones, but the few grammes of metal or plastic for the frames sould not cost much. I'm tempted to say it's a rip off


----------



## Open Book

Dorsetmike said:


> Due to complications following a cataract op I've had to postpone getting new precription spectacles, so as a temporary measure I bough some " + 3.5 reading glasses" in the supermarket - £6.50 for 2 pairs, compared to an opticians price of typically £80 + ; I realise that prescription lenses will cost a bit more than off the shelf ones, but the few grammes of metal or plastic for the frames sould not cost much. I'm tempted to say it's a rip off


The prescription frames are customized for each eye and accommodate distance as well as close reading.

The reading glasses are much simpler and are massed produced.


----------



## Luchesi

My gripe is with TC. The login timeout is just very annoying. What is it - about 10 minutes? What does it prevent? If they want to safeguard something they should reduce the time to one minute.
 People should be able to control their own computer (for important reasons - if you don't encrypt all your sensitive files) and if they can't then nothing is ever going to be effective, if a nefarious someone is determined enough..

And the second thing with TC.
It puts a new line everywhere there's a new line in a paste.
So every post has to be edited. This must add a lot to their activity levels. If instead you can type in that little box they give you instead of on a word processor then you don't have this problem. But of course you might lose a lot of typing… Which is worse?

edit;
There's that new line again. Grrrrrr


----------



## Bulldog

Luchesi said:


> And the second thing with TC.
> It puts a new line everywhere there's a new line in a paste.
> So every post has to be edited.


I do a lot of the copy/paste routine and have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Open Book said:


> The prescription frames are customized for each eye and accommodate distance as well as close reading.
> 
> The reading glasses are much simpler and are massed produced.


I realise that more work goes into prescription spectacles, but the price for one pair of reading glasses would be £3.25 the prescription ones over *24* times the cost; I could understand say 10 times the cost, but 24 times?


----------



## Open Book

Dorsetmike said:


> I realise that more work goes into prescription spectacles, but the price for one pair of reading glasses would be £3.25 the prescription ones over *24* times the cost; I could understand say 10 times the cost, but 24 times?


True, some of the cost comes from the fact that the prescription glasses have famous designers' names attached.

Typically the optometrists carry one or two frame styles that are non-designer and are much cheaper - and they are usually plain and even ugly; and the rest are stylish, expensive designer frames.

It is a ripoff, but people will pay more to look good if they can afford it.


----------



## Luchesi

Bulldog said:


> I do a lot of the copy/paste routine and have no idea what you're talking about.


Ok thanks. Then it might be that Evernote has hidden lines in their formatting function. I know that it has annoying formatting issues. They can't just keep it simple. They think they can anticipate what I might want. I hate that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Open Book said:


> True, some of the cost comes from the fact that the prescription glasses have famous designers' names attached.
> 
> Typically the optometrists carry one or two frame styles that are non-designer and are much cheaper - and they are usually plain and even ugly; and the rest are stylish, expensive designer frames.
> 
> It is a ripoff, but people will pay more to look good if they can afford it.


My father-in-law had vision insurance and would buy his glasses at the optometrist office that is across the hall from the ophthalmologist. I went there once and it would have been over $300 for glasses. So I went to a place called Direct Optical and got away for about half as much. If a person has insurance to cover it, they are not too concerned about the price, especially if it is convenient.


----------



## annaw

Open Book said:


> True, some of the cost comes from the fact that the prescription glasses have famous designers' names attached.
> 
> Typically the optometrists carry one or two frame styles that are non-designer and are much cheaper - and they are usually plain and even ugly; and the rest are stylish, expensive designer frames.
> 
> It is a ripoff, but people will pay more to look good if they can afford it.


I've got really bad eyes (rather huge minuses in both eyes) and I have to wear my glasses the whole day as I wouldn't see much otherwise. I'm fairly sure my frames are cheaper than the lenses. The higher the minus, the thicker the lenses are going to be and thus need further thinning etc. You can also pay a lot for all kinds of additional features. In the sense, it's a bit similar to buying a hifi set or a new camera :lol:.

I look forward to the time when my eyes stop getting worse every year... I don't like buying frames at all.


----------



## Dan Ante

SixFootScowl said:


> I had a root canal yesterday. Was in the chair for 1.5 hours! I have not had root canal in a couple decades that I can remember, but this was pain free, other than the initial two needle sticks. The bigger pain is the cost! This is the tooth that broke off right after the Lockdown began in March. I told the dentist for all the trouble, I should have just grabbed the super glue. She said, some have done that, but it only lasts a couple months or so. And that some of those glues are not good to have in your mouth. I was joking though. Doesn't surprise me that some have tried it.


I had one 18 months ago cost just over NZ$650. no pain took approx 1 hr.


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> I realise that more work goes into prescription spectacles, but the price for one pair of reading glasses would be £3.25 the prescription ones over *24* times the cost; I could understand say 10 times the cost, but 24 times?


I agree that prescription glasses are too expensive. I am presuming that some of the extra cost comes from having to keep on a staff of trained optometrists and opticians, who are highly qualified professionals.

But I have always used Boots, and picked glasses which cost only about a third of the spectacles that my husband buys, from a well-known opticians that advertises widely on TV. 
Maybe some of that heavy advertising cost goes into the mix?

Best of luck with your eyes, and I hope the reading glasses help, Mike. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Prescription glasses can have high refractive index glass, which makes them thinner and lighter, anti-reflection coatings that reduce glare, and have to be stocked in myriad combinations of diopter correction and astigmatism correction, or be precision ground to order. The more advanced features the more pricey. A nice frame just adds to it. 

I got two pairs of eye glasses and one was three times the price of the other because I figured with reading glasses I didn't need all of the bells of whistles.


----------



## adriesba

I subscribe to this YouTube channel that had been making videos for a few years, and about a month later, the person says they are done making videos.


----------



## Luchesi

I would like TC to automatically subscribe me to a thread which I have just replied to. I usually remember, but otherwise I'll probably miss a reply to my post. Maybe this is already in the preferences somewhere?

Maybe people like it the way it is and they don't want so many subscriptions.


----------



## Bulldog

I've never subscribed to any threads. Am I missing out on some advantages of doing so?


----------



## adriesba

Luchesi said:


> I would like TC to automatically subscribe me to a thread which I have just replied to. I usually remember, but otherwise I'll probably miss a reply to my post. Maybe this is already in the preferences somewhere?
> 
> Maybe people like it the way it is and they don't want so many subscriptions.


You can do that. I have it set to subscribe me to anything I post in. It's somewhere in the settings.



Bulldog said:


> I've never subscribed to any threads. Am I missing out on some advantages of doing so?


If you can remember to check every thread that interests you, then you don't need it. I subscribe to threads because I feel like I would lose track of all the conversations I want to follow if I didn't subscribe.


----------



## Bulldog

adriesba said:


> If you can remember to check every thread that interests you, than you don't need it.


Okay. I don't have any problem with the memory; the future is uncertain.


----------



## adriesba

Luchesi, I believe this is how to automatically subscribe to threads -


Go to "Settings" at the top of the page.

Click on "General Setings" in the column on the left.

Under "Messaging & Notification" change the option "Default Thread Subscription Mode" from "Do not subscribe" to one of the other options.

Click "Save" at the bottom of the page.


I recommend the "Through my control panel only" option. The other options will send you emails for replies to subscribed threads. If you choose the "Instantly" option, your email inbox can get really cluttered.


----------



## SixFootScowl

If I subscribe to a thread do I get notification when my post is responded to? I am on other forums that automatically notify me if I am quoted or responded to, even if someone responds to a response to a post I made.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Modern clunky automobile keys drive me nuts. They are too bulky and I easily fumble them trying to get the house door open while holding packages. Back in the old days you could easily pocket your keys. Now they are too bulky. Well I understand that some modern cars don't even have a key, just a plastic chunk with some electronics inside that makes it start. Not all "progress" is good.


----------



## adriesba

SixFootScowl said:


> If I subscribe to a thread do I get notification when my post is responded to? I am on other forums that automatically notify me if I am quoted or responded to, even if someone responds to a response to a post I made.


No, you can only get a notification for any general post in that thread. That would be great if it were an option though.


----------



## Luchesi

adriesba said:


> Luchesi, I believe this is how to automatically subscribe to threads -
> 
> Go to "Settings" at the top of the page.
> 
> Click on "General Setings" in the column on the left.
> 
> Under "Messaging & Notification" change the option "Default Thread Subscription Mode" from "Do not subscribe" to one of the other options.
> 
> Click "Save" at the bottom of the page.
> 
> I recommend the "Through my control panel only" option. The other options will send you emails for replies to subscribed threads. If you choose the "Instantly" option, your email inbox can get really cluttered.


Yes, thanks, I remember that page now and I thought I had set that in the past, but maybe i didn't go to the bottom and save it.


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> Modern clunky automobile keys drive me nuts. They are too bulky and I easily fumble them trying to get the house door open while holding packages. Back in the old days you could easily pocket your keys. Now they are too bulky. Well I understand that some modern cars don't even have a key, just a plastic chunk with some electronics inside that makes it start. Not all "progress" is good.


Yes, and since the mechanism needs to be electronically 'switched' it can't be very 'tight' so you can break into a car with just a bathroom plunger (on some cars). That's what we were told by security here.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> Yes, and since the mechanism needs to be electronically 'switched' it can't be very 'tight' so you can break into a car with just a bathroom plunger (on some cars). That's what we were told by security here.


I have no idea. It is beyond my knowledge. I know there are solenoids working power locks, so would think it is the same thing. But in automobile tech, there can be many surprises between model years, manufacturers, etc.

When I get my 1960s car for retirement, I plan to have it retrofitted with fuel injection (throttle body) and if possible, a PCV system, as the old road draft tube is kind of a filthy apparatus. But ideally it will have manual windows, manual locks, manual transmission, non power steering and brakes. I want to relive one of my first cars which was a 1963 Chevy Biscayne inline six, column shifted manual. What a wonderful car.


----------



## Guest

My _*gripe*_ today (I rarely post here, so when I do you can assume that I'm in a bad mood and have had a difficult day) is how long it's taking the Mods to decide whether or not to unlock the "What is so great about 20th century music" thread. I hope they do, I have a few fish (sprats, really) to fry.


----------



## Dan Ante

TalkingHead said:


> My _*gripe*_ today (I rarely post here, so when I do you can assume that I'm in a bad mood and have had a difficult day) is how long it's taking the Mods to decide whether or not to unlock the "What is so great about 20th century music" thread. I hope they do, I have a few fish (sprats, really) to fry.


I think 21st century would be more controversial


----------



## Dan Ante

SixFootScowl said:


> When I get my 1960s car for retirement, I plan to have it retrofitted with fuel injection (throttle body) and if possible, a PCV system, as the old road draft tube is kind of a filthy apparatus. But ideally it will have manual windows, manual locks, manual transmission, non power steering and brakes. I want to relive one of my first cars which was a 1963 Chevy Biscayne inline six, column shifted manual. What a wonderful car.


I treated my wife and self to a 2002 BMW Z3 at retirement and have no regrets at all, we traveled all over and formed a Z owners club we went on group runs and the majority of owners were in the 50 year age group and older. The car has never faulted mechanically but the weak point of a lot of these cars are the electrics plus the average workshop have not the knowledge to service them so if you want a job done correctly you have to go to a BMW dealer and that costs.
*
Here we are at Taupo*


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> I think 21st century would be more controversial


You are a very naughty, provocative boy but it's the late evening, I'm enjoying a dry white wine (_cépage_ unknown and who cares anyway) and I've forgotten what I wanted to say...


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> I treated my wife and self to a 2002 BMW Z3 at retirement and have no regrets at all, we traveled all over and formed a Z owners club we went on group runs and the majority of owners were in the 50 year age group and older. The car has never faulted mechanically but the weak point of a lot of these cars are the electrics plus the average workshop have not the knowledge to service them so if you want a job done correctly you have to go to a BMW dealer and that costs.
> *
> Here we are at Taupo*
> View attachment 144410


Wonderful! And an excellent car which will give you many many thousands of miles of pleasure! My sister bought the BMW M2 (coupe) in 2017 brand new, but it's quite a hard ride and I don't like being so close to the road. We have the Mercedes GLE350d and it's 3.75 years young; I'm told the new model is gutless in comparison and we wanted to upgrade before long. That's my gripe; gutless newer models in the Mercedes range. The dealer gives us a new car to drive home whenever ours is serviced (only once a year) and I'm yet to find one better than the one we have.

One of our sons brought a Range Rover from his father-in-law and it's the same age as our Mercedes. It also has a lift kit to help you into the cabin because the car is high off the road. We should have got one with ours, but didn't know these were available (another gripe). Anyway, the Range Rover has the same sized engine as ours and is also diesel but doesn't have the power; ours has a "sport" setting and it literally flies along the freeways.


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> Wonderful! And an excellent car which will give you many many thousands of miles of pleasure! My sister bought the BMW M2 (coupe) in 2017 brand new, but it's quite a hard ride and I don't like being so close to the road. We have the Mercedes GLE350d and it's 3.75 years young; I'm told the new model is gutless in comparison and we wanted to upgrade before long. That's my gripe; gutless newer models in the Mercedes range. The dealer gives us a new car to drive home whenever ours is serviced (only once a year) and I'm yet to find one better than the one we have.
> 
> One of our sons brought a Range Rover from his father-in-law and it's the same age as our Mercedes. It also has a lift kit to help you into the cabin because the car is high off the road. We should have got one with ours, but didn't know these were available (another gripe). Anyway, the Range Rover has the same sized engine as ours and is also diesel but doesn't have the power; ours has a "sport" setting and it literally flies along the freeways.


A lift kit is what I need but one to lift the car I can get into it OK but getting out is getting harder all the time, what with knees and back starting to pack up well you know what I mean, we also have a E46 Coupe 330i but that is only a little higher say a couple of inches and true to BMW tradition has a few electrical probs but getting to the dealer is getting harder, still it should last us out.


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> A lift kit is what I need but one to lift the car I can get into it OK but getting out is getting harder all the time, what with knees and back starting to pack up well you know what I mean, we also have a E46 Coupe 330i but that is only a little higher say a couple of inches and true to BMW tradition has a few electrical probs but getting to the dealer is getting harder, still it should last us out.


I absolutely do know what you mean, unfortunately. I belong to a community music group and I cannot offer a lift to our members because some of them won't be able to reach up to get into the car. I step up via the running boards myself. Getting out is also a bit of a problem, but much harder for sedans closer to the road. The electrical problems with BMW are not familiar to me at all. A friend's son has just bought a brand new X-5 BMW, with all the bells and whistles. Very nice.


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> I absolutely do know what you mean, unfortunately. I belong to a community music group and I cannot offer a lift to our members because some of them won't be able to reach up to get into the car. I step up via the running boards myself. Getting out is also a bit of a problem, but much harder for sedans closer to the road. The electrical problems with BMW are not familiar to me at all. A friend's son has just bought a brand new X-5 BMW, with all the bells and whistles. Very nice.


A new vehicle should not have any problems, it only starts after about 6-7yrs but they may have fixed it by now. It is mainly a problem when the enthusiast buys a certain model such as an "M" type or "Z"model which will have a few Ks on the clock the X5 will be fine


----------



## Dorsetmike

I drove Fords for many years, father worked for Ford Main dealer that helps! Had a couple of these









Had one of these back in the 1960s, then found this one back in the mid '90s, took it to shows towing the trailer tent








Shows like this








and this








After about 10 years of the above, my cousin - the mechanic who kept it running, moved to Spain, so I reluctantly sold it, I'm now on my third one of these Mazda 2, first 2 were diesels, now have a silver grey petrol one, ideal driving position for one of my age, plenty of room for my walking aid, runs very well, I do less than 1000 miles a year now


----------



## Guest

I would be worried about the lack of safety features in a car older than 8 years, to be honest. Pro rata road deaths have decreased because of these features (but not sufficiently enough, of course, because of appalling driver behaviour). There are also significant advantages in fuel consumption with newer models with turbos etc. From memory, your fuel costs in Europe and the UK are very high. Currently we pay circa (Australian) $1.45 per litre for the top range diesel fuel, which is recommended for our car. It costs us $125 to fill the tank!! Older model cars are fuel-hungry in comparison, but I completely understand the interest in 'classic cars' for many people, having been to a couple of those car shows myself in the past. Enthusiasts certainly love and care for their vehicles!! 

That car in your picture second from the top looks similar in shape to the old Triumph from the 1960s. (That's what they were called in Australia.) But I don't think we had any of those models on sale in Australia. The standards were Holdens and Fords made here to suit our conditions; large, fuel-hungry, no safety features or headrests, spare interiors and no air-conditioning. Cheap vinyl floors. But they were bought in their legions and this only changed with reductions in tariffs and globalization. When that happened we abandoned our car industry for imports. My gripe of the day is that in closing our car industry we have closed substantial manufacturing capability which cannot be re-booted should we ever need one, eg. a time of crisis or war.


----------



## elgar's ghost

What's the white car in Dorset Mike's post? I vaguely remember the model from when I was a kid but long forgotten what it was called.

EDIT: Forget the question - just found out that it's a different type of Ford Consul. And the reddish car in the third picture is a Consul Capri, I think.


----------



## Dorsetmike

It's a 1962 Ford Classic 116E, AKA Consul Classic, the Consul Capri was the Coupé version of the Classic, same chassis only difference was above the "waist line", initially released in 1961 with a 1340cc engine with 3 bearing crank, upgraded to 1500cc 5 bearing crank from 1962. Mine had an engine transplant, getting an engine from a Ford Escort "Mexico", bored out to about 1640cc, twin choke weber carb, 4 branch manifolds, straight through exhaust. Disc brakes and servo.
It was actually a light lime green, shows better in the fourth pic. We tried to get 40 or more Classics and Capris at a show in 2002 the 40th anniversary of the launch, we managed 38, including one from Belgium who came over on the ferry overnight. One interesting one had been converted to a rag top and with a V8 engine, he said "it gets a bit light on the steering over 115MPH"


----------



## Merl

Our neighbours had a Ford Anglia that they kept on the road for what seemed like decades. In the end it was a just a rusty heap help together with the sheer will of our ancient neighbour. I swear that if you'd slammed the door the whole thing would have crumbled like a sandcastle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nice post, DM. The Mexico - that was the sporty one of the Escort range, wasn't it? I wonder whether it was something like a Sierra Cosworth before its time heh heh.

The Anglia! Back in the early 70s on the train to Worcester you could see Scrappy Harrison's immense heap of junk cars just before reaching Shrub Hill station. It was essentially a 1960s graveyard in which the corpses had formed their own monument - plenty of Anglias, along with Morris Oxfords/Austin Cambridges, Hillman Minxes, various Humbers and the occasional Ford Zephyr/Zodiac. I gather various cars were salvaged from there and modded up for banger racing at nearby Grimley.


----------



## Merl

I had one of these, complete with hydraulic suspension. Got it for £100 in the 80s and kept it on the road for 2 years till it started falling to bits. Loved it. I give you the 1970 Austin 1100......


----------



## Guest

Merl said:


> I had one of these, complete with hydraulic suspension. Got it for £100 in the 80s and kept it on the road for 2 years till it started falling to bits. Loved it. I give you the 1970 Austin 1100......
> 
> View attachment 144470


This reminds me of the Morris 1100. I had one in the very early 1970s and it burned oil like it was going out of style: I bought it second hand. It was a good car for parking!!!


----------



## Guest

elgars ghost said:


> Nice post, DM. The Mexico - that was the sporty one of the Escort range, wasn't it? I wonder whether it was something like a Sierra Cosworth before its time heh heh.
> 
> The Anglia! Back in the early 70s on the train to Worcester you could see Scrappy Harrison's immense heap of junk cars just before reaching Shrub Hill station. It was essentially a 1960s graveyard in which the corpses had formed their own monument - plenty of Anglias, along with Morris Oxfords/Austin Cambridges, Hillman Minxes, various Humbers and the occasional Ford Zephyr/Zodiac. I gather various cars were salvaged from there and modded up for banger racing at nearby Grimley.


My father-in-law had an Anglia which he'd brought with him over from Fiji when he and my mother-in-law emigrated to Australia in 1964. They kept the car and I can remember it was the only vehicle my husband ever drove (borrowed) when I met him. He had no car back then; just a house and an ex wife. We laughed raucously whenever we went in this Anglia, until we bought our own new Toyota Corolla in 1973. The Anglia was a mean little car, no frills and with a gear-stick the size of a golf club. How it whined and groaned whenever asked to 'do' anything. I always meant to write a short story about those years which would include our impoverished adventures in the Ford Anglia. In 1974 a friend sold my (by now) solo father-in-law a Datsun 120Y. That this car was even regarded as an 'improvement' on the Anglia is itself fodder for another funny story. Another car that literally screamed when asked to provide momentum beyond parking!! A working title for my short story could be: "Datsun 120. Why?"


----------



## Luchesi

My son renovates old junkers. This is a recent project. He 'shaves' off door handles etc. and installs new stuff so that you can only open the doors with the remote controller. He pulls them down so low that they won't easily clear railroad tracks. He says. I think it's an exaggeration.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> My son renovates old junkers. This is a recent project. He 'shaves' off door handles etc. and installs new stuff so that you can only open the doors with the remote controller. He pulls them down so low that they won't easily clear railroad tracks. He says. I think it's an exaggeration
> ]


Those are customs that I stay away from. Slammed, shaved, bagged, etc. Lots of lingo. I just like them stock. Not as rusty as the one you posted but a well worn paint job is my preference. As long as it has a manual transmission, I am 90 percent satisfied.


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> I would be worried about the lack of safety features in a car older than 8 years, to be honest. Pro rata road deaths have decreased because of these features (but not sufficiently enough, of course, because of appalling driver behaviour). *There are also significant advantages in fuel consumption with newer models *with turbos etc. From memory, your fuel costs in Europe and the UK are very high. Currently we pay circa (Australian) $1.45 per litre for the top range diesel fuel, which is recommended for our car. It costs us $125 to fill the tank!! Older model cars are fuel-hungry in comparison, but I completely understand the interest in 'classic cars' for many people, having been to a couple of those car shows myself in the past. Enthusiasts certainly love and care for their vehicles!!
> 
> That car in your picture second from the top looks similar in shape to the old Triumph from the 1960s. (That's what they were called in Australia.) But I don't think we had any of those models on sale in Australia. *The standards were Holdens and Fords made here to suit our conditions; * large, fuel-hungry, no safety features or headrests, spare interiors and no air-conditioning. Cheap vinyl floors. But they were bought in their legions and this only changed with reductions in tariffs and globalization. When that happened we abandoned our car industry for imports. My gripe of the day is that in closing our car industry we have closed substantial manufacturing capability which cannot be re-booted should we ever need one, eg. a time of crisis or war.


After years in the motor industry I quit to go into my own retail business and the first work vehicle was a Holden HQ Wagon on a run it managed 19mpg these were the days before decimalisation, I still have the Z3 which does 30mpg and the Coupe (both 3 litre) the Coupe has averaged 30.5mpg since new 2006. I can not see the IC engine lasting much longer it's time has come.


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> After years in the motor industry I quit to go into my own retail business and the first work vehicle was a Holden HQ Wagon on a run it managed 19mpg these were the days before decimalisation, I still have the Z3 which does 30mpg and the Coupe (both 3 litre) the Coupe has averaged 30.5mpg since new 2006. I can not see the IC engine lasting much longer it's time has come.


Trust me, mate, I know the feeling!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> My son renovates old junkers. This is a recent project. He 'shaves' off door handles etc. and installs new stuff so that you can only open the doors with the remote controller. He pulls them down so low that they won't easily clear railroad tracks. He says. I think it's an exaggeration.
> 
> View attachment 144476


Sometimes I wake in the mornings feeling like the appearance of that truck!!


----------



## Merl

Christabel said:


> My father-in-law had an Anglia which he'd brought with him over from Fiji when he and my mother-in-law emigrated to Australia in 1964. They kept the car and I can remember it was the only vehicle my husband ever drove (borrowed) when I met him. He had no car back then; just a house and an ex wife. We laughed raucously whenever we went in this Anglia, until we bought our own new Toyota Corolla in 1973. The Anglia was a mean little car, no frills and with a gear-stick the size of a golf club. How it whined and groaned whenever asked to 'do' anything. I always meant to write a short story about those years which would include our impoverished adventures in the Ford Anglia. In 1974 a friend sold my (by now) solo father-in-law a Datsun 120Y. That this car was even regarded as an 'improvement' on the Anglia is itself fodder for another funny story. Another car that literally screamed when asked to provide momentum beyond parking!! A working title for my short story could be: "Datsun 120. Why?"


I had an early sexual experience in a Datsun 120Y with leaky windows. I'll say no more about that.....


----------



## Guest

My gripe (of nearly every day) is young people driving cars with 'after-market' exhaust systems which sound as loud as jet aircraft. These things are never policed, it seems, and I wonder why our communities have to be held hostage not just with their speed but the abominable noise from cars. I spoke with my son in WA about it and he scoffed, "they're just soyboys in less powerful cars most of the time"!! That won't stop the dreadful noise. Whatever are these hoons going to do when electric cars come along? I'll be dead and buried by then.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm not totally against loud exhausts - at least they help to neutralise the even worse racket coming from the stereo system.


----------



## Luchesi

elgars ghost said:


> I'm not totally against loud exhausts - at least they help to neutralise the even worse racket coming from the stereo system.


I don't know but I've been told that in Alabama if a cop can hear your stereo 15 yards away (your windows up) you get a ticket of $300 And it goes up with every ticket


----------



## Dan Ante

Luchesi said:


> I don't know but I've been told that in Alabama if a cop can hear your stereo 15 yards away (your windows up) you get a ticket of $300 And it goes up with every ticket


That approach is too soft, I would suggest that for too loud stereo and boy racers $1000 for first offense, and for a second offense crush the car.


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> That approach is too soft, I would suggest that for too loud stereo and boy racers $1000 for first offense, and for a second offense crush the car.


Agree, but we live in permissive societies. It's a misery listening to those exhausts and the boom-boom coming from inside those cars. We are meant to have laws to deal with car noise but these are never enforced. We have learned our lessons well, though. We are building a new home smaller than our current one and are spending an additional $25K to put in thermo-acoustic insulation and double-glazing to cut out noise from our surroundings. It seems an excessive expense, until you ask the question "what is the price of sanity?" and I can play my own music without worrying the neighbours - who will be much closer to us than is currently the case. The spouse had warned, "you cannot play your music as loudly once we move from here".


----------



## DaveM

Luchesi said:


> I don't know but I've been told that in Alabama if a cop can hear your stereo 15 yards away (your windows up) you get a ticket of $300 And it goes up with every ticket


I think there's a line in the law: 'with the exception of classical music'.


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> Agree, but we live in permissive societies. It's a misery listening to those exhausts and the boom-boom coming from inside those cars. We are meant to have laws to deal with car noise but these are never enforced. We have learned our lessons well, though. .


The trouble with a permissive society is that it gets worse over time, we have just had a referendum on making Cannabis legal because we are making criminals of the people that are using it, so how about burglary lot of people are doing that shall we decriminalise that, in 2018 Drug driving deaths exceeded alcohol driving deaths for the first time in NZ, but nobody seems to care???

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jun/14/new-zealand-drug-driving-deaths-surpass-drink-driving-toll-for-first-time


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> The trouble with a permissive society is that it gets worse over time, we have just had a referendum on making Cannabis legal because we are making criminals of the people that are using it, so how about burglary lot of people are doing that shall we decriminalise that, in 2018 Drug driving deaths exceeded alcohol driving deaths for the first time in NZ, but nobody seems to care???
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jun/14/new-zealand-drug-driving-deaths-surpass-drink-driving-toll-for-first-time


We care in our family. And my husband's daughter, 55, and 3 adult grandsons all live in Auckland so everything that happens in NZ is of interest to all of us. You are right though; permissiveness only gets worse over time. The old "give them an inch..." philosophy. It filters down to the younger generation/s. I used to say of my teenaged students in high-school...."they wanted to know:

1. who the adults were and, 
2. what they had to do".

It was that simple. Many of them didn't have 'adults' in their lives, with parents who eagerly wanted to be treated like 'friends'. 
I used to say to them, "I don't need to have you for friends and I don't give you permission to think that way"!!


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> We care in our family. And my husband's daughter, 55, and 3 adult grandsons all live in Auckland so everything that happens in NZ is of interest to all of us. You are right though; permissiveness only gets worse over time. The old "give them an inch..." philosophy. It filters down to the younger generation/s. I used to say of my teenaged students in high-school...."they wanted to know:
> 
> 1. who the adults were and,
> 2. what they had to do".
> 
> It was that simple. Many of them didn't have 'adults' in their lives, with parents who eagerly wanted to be treated like 'friends'.
> I used to say to them, "I don't need to have you for friends and I don't give you permission to think that way"!!


So you were a teacher? one thing I can't understand if I have it right is that internal assessments now seem to take precedence over exams, my way of thinking is that an exam proves whether you know your subject or not, I suppose my way of thinking is out of date now, and I am referring to maths, science etc and not basket making, sorry if I am derailing thread


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dan Ante said:


> That approach is too soft, I would suggest that for too loud stereo and boy racers $1000 for first offense, _and for a second offense crush the car._


Would you let the motorist out first?


----------



## Dan Ante

elgars ghost said:


> Would you let the motorist out first?


For 2nd offence yes but not for 3rd:devil:


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> So you were a teacher? one thing I can't understand if I have it right is that internal assessments now seem to take precedence over exams, my way of thinking is that an exam proves whether you know your subject or not, I suppose my way of thinking is out of date now, and I am referring to maths, science etc and not basket making, sorry if I am derailing thread


Internal assessments have been around for 40+ years; it keeps students fully engaged in course work and demonstrates understanding of the material consistently throughout the period of study. Exams then follow with unpredictable questions but if they know the work they'll do OK. What I don't like is the marking system, but that's another story. A real gripe would follow!


----------



## adriesba

If we are talking about tests, I could find a gripe. I really don't like when classes are graded on a few exams or large assignments. In one of my classes, we had a lecture that discussed how having several smaller quizzes or tests is actually better for learning. It's also scary when you only have a few tests because if you don't do well on one, your grade suffers. With having a bunch of smaller assignments, you can better gauge your study time and better make up for any mistakes. Quizzes can also be a form of learning. Taking a quiz makes the student search his mind for the correct information. Having to produce the information in this way is a method of solidifying the information. My teachers went over this in a class, and I just wish they could tell this to my other teacher!

And I really wish there were some way to let instructors know how infuriating it is when they use class time to lecture us on _their own _political views and discuss various social issues completely irrelevant to the class. This is not learning. It is indoctrination and attempted brainwashing, totally unacceptable. If I am ever asked to review any instructor who does this sort of thing, they are receiving bad feedback, regardless of how good they were otherwise.


----------



## Merl

My gripe is the inordinate amount of time the BBC waste advertising that utterly ***** dancing show that will be returning this Saturday - how could I not know considering they show clips for it constantly and talk about it on the equally annoying One Show (with that annoying, nippy Welsh woman and a host of faceless male presenters all possessing the personality of a carrot)? All we need now is those two unfunny geordie morons to come back with their equally moronic 'celebrities eating animal testicles' show. Gripe over.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> My gripe is the inordinate amount of time the BBC waste advertising that utterly ***** dancing show that will be returning this Saturday - how could I not know considering they show clips for it constantly and talk about it on the equally annoying One Show (*with that annoying, nippy Welsh woman *and a host of faceless male presenters all possessing the personality of a carrot)? All we need now is those two unfunny geordie morons to come back with their equally moronic 'celebrities eating animal testicles' show. Gripe over.


Had to laugh when I read your post my wife and I cringe when we hear her voice - time for music always follows so there is one positive to be gleened from her appearance on the box.


----------



## Bulldog

In the USA, there's a real stupid show called something like "The Masked Singer" where the moronic panel is asked to name the celebrity person behind the ridiculous costume. The kicker is that the celeb. is either a 2nd rate celebrity or someone I never heard of. I watched it once for about 10 minutes and became very pessimistic about the human race.


----------



## Malx

Bulldog said:


> In the USA, there's a real stupid show called something like "The Masked Singer" where the moronic panel is asked to name the celebrity person behind the ridiculous costume. The kicker is that the celeb. is either a 2nd rate celebrity or someone I never heard of. I watched it once for about 10 minutes and became very pessimistic about the human race.


When I read things of this nature I always think of the Frank Zappa song 'I'm the Slime'

Lyrics:

I am gross and perverted
I'm obsessed 'n deranged
I have existed for years
But very little has changed
I'm the tool of the Government
And industry too
For I am destined to rule
And regulate you

I may be vile and pernicious
But you can't look away
I make you think I'm delicious
With the stuff that I say
I'm the best you can get
Have you guessed me yet?
I'm the slime oozin' out
From your TV set

You will obey me while I lead you
And eat the garbage that I feed you
Until the day that we don't need you
Don't go for help... no one will heed you
Your mind is totally controlled
It has been stuffed into my mold
And you will do as you are told
Until the rights to you are sold

That's right, folks...
Don't touch that dial

Well, I am the slime from your video
Oozin' along on your livin' room floor

I am the slime from your video
Can't stop the slime, people, lookit me go

I am the slime from your video
Oozin' along on your livin' room floor

I am the slime from your video
Can't stop the slime, people, lookit me go

Nearly fifty years have passed since those lines were written - he must have had a premonition of the world we now have to endure.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl said:


> My gripe is the inordinate amount of time the BBC waste advertising that utterly ***** dancing show that will be returning this Saturday - how could I not know considering they show clips for it constantly and talk about it on the equally annoying One Show (with that annoying, nippy Welsh woman and a host of faceless male presenters all possessing the personality of a carrot)? All we need now is those two unfunny geordie morons to come back with their equally moronic 'celebrities eating animal testicles' show. Gripe over.


Yes. Tired show - tired formula. Still probably watched by millions.


----------



## adriesba

Flamme said:


>


Yup, this is me this past week. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bulldog said:


> In the USA, there's a real stupid show called something like "The Masked Singer" where the moronic panel is asked to name the celebrity person behind the ridiculous costume. The kicker is that the celeb. is either a 2nd rate celebrity or someone I never heard of. I watched it once for about 10 minutes and became very pessimistic about the human race.


Yes - we get that pile of cack in the UK also. I can't quite understand why we have to import so much dross when we make more than enough of our own...

Exhibit A)


----------



## pianozach

Bulldog said:


> In the USA, there's a real stupid show called something like "*The Masked Singer*" where the moronic panel is asked to name the celebrity person behind the ridiculous costume. The kicker is that the celeb. is either a 2nd rate celebrity or someone I never heard of. I watched it once for about 10 minutes and became very pessimistic about the human race.


I love it. Shhh.

Yes, it's dumber than a rock. And you're right, once they're unmasked, I find that there's a 50/50 chance I'll have never heard of the celebrity . . . a football player, a Youtube celebrity, some washed-up rapper from the 90s . . . no clue. The ladies on the celebrity panel seem to be famous because they're celebrities. Another guy is a singer from whenever. I couldn't name a single hit single he had.

But most of the *costumes are brilliant*, and the backing dancers are quite good (it reminds me of *Shindig* from the 60s). Ken Jeong is a hoot as one of the featured "judges". Some of the "contestants" are astonishingly good singers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> Yes. Tired show - tired formula. Still probably watched by millions.


Who have nothing better to do--like us, but at least nothing better to do is far more interesting when done on TC. :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Like the youngsters would say Im like super annoyed by crazy and aggressive behavior of my brother in law...I went there to see my sister and my little nephew after a while, with dad who didnt go even longer...And the moment we stepped in that bumbling idiot started to throw cynical and condescending comments even criticizing the present we brought which all culminated in his insane tirade of my life and things I OWN him...I get it that my sister can criticize me as much as she wants, even that has its limits, but that dude, who is like a complete waster, of life, who plays video-games the whole day, no way Jose!!! I was so annoyed I just got up in one moment and left...Which is something I rarely do...That creature was even yelling at me!!! In any other situation things would have come to blows and I was only RESTRAINING my self because of my sister...It was pretty crazy how he was talking about HER money like its ''their money'' but never mentioned anything he contributes...Ppl are absolutely ballistic these days...


----------



## adriesba

Flamme said:


> Like the youngsters would say Im like super annoyed by crazy and aggressive behavior of my brother in law...I went there to see my sister and my little nephew after a while, with dad who didnt go even longer...And the moment we stepped in that bumbling idiot started to throw cynical and condescending comments even criticizing the present we brought which all culminated in his insane tirade of my life and things I OWN him...I get it that my sister can criticize me as much as she wants, even that has its limits, but that dude, who is like a complete waster, of life, who plays video-games the whole day, no way Jose!!! I was so annoyed I just got up in one moment and left...Which is something I rarely do...That creature was even yelling at me!!! In any other situation things would have come to blows and I was only RESTRAINING my self because of my sister...It was pretty crazy how he was talking about HER money like its ''their money'' but never mentioned anything he contributes...Ppl are absolutely ballistic these days...


I don't know what to say, but I'm sorry to hear this, especially about the lack of gratitude for the present.


----------



## adriesba

I was looking at some CDs on Amazon that I was perhaps going to purchase. The description offered by two of the sellers was vague or practically non-existent. When I asked about the items, both said that they could not check because they were stored away somewhere. I don't understand why they couldn't check them if they would have to get them out to ship them if someone buys them, but I don't know how all that works, so that's OK.

I'm guessing one got sold to someone else since it is no longer listed. But what really annoyed me was the second seller. They said that if I got the item and it wasn't as described, I could return it. The description had barely anything to go on about the CDs, just that they are "inspected and guaranteed" and the condition is "very good", nothing about scratches or whether or not the sleeve and book are included. But I just looked, and they increased the price! What does it say about a business if they are unwilling to tell you anything specific about the used item they are selling and increase the price when someone asks about the item!?

The same thing happened to my mom once. I wonder if it was the same seller.


----------



## Flamme

adriesba said:


> I don't know what to say, but I'm sorry to hear this, especially about the lack of gratitude for the present.


Well he was totally out of control, while I kept my cool like a ZEN master!!! Mostly because of my sister. I know how to deal with thugs...But now I have a strange mash-up of feelings, from rage to sadness...I told my sister it was his ''bloody last time that he raised his voice on me''. But since then I feel ''out of place'', jittery and hazed...Today I thought a lot about mother and how she left us...I miss her wisdom and calming effect so much...


----------



## Joe B

Well we now have our second 6th grade class going remote as of Thursday. Turns out one student has covid so they are keeping all of the kids home, just in case.

I found it rather interesting as I'm the student's homeroom teacher. My principal knows she sits near me and was with me for an hour prior to going home sick last week. I guess you need to be within 6 feet for a total of 15 minutes in one day to quarantine. He bought down a tape measure to see how far away I was from her. Luck for me, I was 7 feet away for an hour straight. This is deemed as no need for concern. 

Now we have our second 6th grade class remote, the superintendent and his staff out (they are down the hall from me; he tested positive) and our business office out (between my room and the superintendents office; business manager tested positive).

It's one thing to worry about the virus getting into the school, but the manner in which they are making decisions now that it is here is crazy to me. The teachers are the last one's on anyone's mind.

Very soon my colleagues will begin getting it. I'm wearing a new KN95 mask each day (spent $500 for 200 to get through the school year) which I seal under the eyes and over the nose with mefix tape. I also wear googles whenever the kids have their masks off (at lunch and 4 more times during the day).

I feel like Dan Glover's character in the "Lethal Weapon" movies. "I'm getting too old for this sh^t!"


----------



## pianozach

Today I accompanied the first choir "class" since last March. There are three regular high schools in the district, and the other two choir teachers are opposed to the idea entirely. 

We met outside, in the 65°F sometimes breezy weather, after dragging the electric keyboard and a couple of computers outside. 13 of the 40+ student concert choir met live, while the rest attended via Zoom, so I both accompanied and monitored the Zoom session. I set out mini-traffic cones in zig-zag fashion in three rows for them to stay distanced. We all wore masks.

It went well.

The temperature started to drop, and it was downright chilly by the time we finished at 4PM.


----------



## Dan Ante

A couple or so years ago our Maori TV channel organised a choir competition between all schools in NZ, it was a fantastic series and such a treat to see children enjoying singing so much they sang all sorts from classical to George Formby numbers.

I found this on YT just an example.


----------



## senza sordino

Joe B said:


> Well we now have our second 6th grade class going remote as of Thursday. Turns out one student has covid so they are keeping all of the kids home, just in case.
> 
> I found it rather interesting as I'm the student's homeroom teacher. My principal knows she sits near me and was with me for an hour prior to going home sick last week. I guess you need to be within 6 feet for a total of 15 minutes in one day to quarantine. He bought down a tape measure to see how far away I was from her. Luck for me, I was 7 feet away for an hour straight. This is deemed as no need for concern.
> 
> Now we have our second 6th grade class remote, the superintendent and his staff out (they are down the hall from me; he tested positive) and our business office out (between my room and the superintendents office; business manager tested positive).
> 
> It's one thing to worry about the virus getting into the school, but the manner in which they are making decisions now that it is here is crazy to me. The teachers are the last one's on anyone's mind.
> 
> Very soon my colleagues will begin getting it. I'm wearing a new KN95 mask each day (spent $500 for 200 to get through the school year) which I seal under the eyes and over the nose with mefix tape. I also wear googles whenever the kids have their masks off (at lunch and 4 more times during the day).
> 
> I feel like Dan Glover's character in the "Lethal Weapon" movies. "I'm getting too old for this sh^t!"


I'm genuinely sorry your work situation is this bad.

I'm sure many jurisdictions and health authorities everywhere are trying desperately to keep schools open. The numbers are getting bad here too. We are not allowed to socialize with another house (people from one house cannot mingle with people from another house), yet schools remain open.

We do not have a homeroom anymore, that function has been rolled into my first class. I only have two classes of students and the students only take two classes: all morning for one class and all afternoon with another. The year has been divided into four quarters to minimize contacts. I taught an entire year's worth of curriculum in nine weeks (two hours of instruction per day, every day for nine weeks makes ninety hours - that's a high school course.)

And students are not allowed to use lockers to minimize mingling in the hallways. I like this quarter system. The first quarter is nearly up and next week I'll see a new batch of students and teach two new courses. Though next quarter I will teach an AP course, and that'll be more challenging than the other locally developed courses I teach with no external final exam.


----------



## Flamme

Finally got to vacuum the place...A thorough sweep...Yesterday I saw my nephew when sister visited and I feel blue because mum is not around...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Frustrating the black oak's leaves are like springs. Push them down in the barrel or bag and they spring back. Not so the maple leaves. I can really pack maple in tight. I am mowing over the oak leaves to chop them up so they won't be so springy. At least the oak has lost all its leaves now. It has about a 65-foot crown span, nearly half of which is over my yard!

EDIT: Just knocked off what came back in front yard since last weekend when we had them all cleaned up. I mowed them to pieces which helped a lot. The ones in the bottom of the driveway that got wet packed much better. I think next time I will water the lawn before raking, or better, just do it after a rain.


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> A couple or so years ago our Maori TV channel organised a choir competition between all schools in NZ, it was a fantastic series and such a treat to see children enjoying singing so much they sang all sorts from classical to George Formby numbers.
> 
> I found this on YT just an example.


Thanks for this!! I really enjoyed it and the spouse and myself found many additional performances from this yearly NZ event. They were singing Schubert and Schumann IN GERMAN, and Poulenc "Ave Verum Corpus". Also folk music from the south pacific and what wonderful music it is, often a capella. A world away from Australian schools and their appalling "Rock Eisteddfods" and "Starstruck" spectaculars.

Yours is a wonderful country; god's country. And a well-kept secret. I'd live there in a heartbeat. My husband's daughter and her 3 sons live in Auckland.

Highly recommended as a travel destination.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Hate it when someone sends me a huge picture file embeded in an email so that the message text extends 2-3 times wider than my screen. Why do I need a 3-5 MB picture embedded in email. Can be an attachment and even then do I need that much resolution. Most of these just get deleted after looking at them. Well it is laziness or lack of knowledge on the part of the sender I guess.


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> Thanks for this!! I really enjoyed it and the spouse and myself found many additional performances from this yearly NZ event. They were singing Schubert and Schumann IN GERMAN, and Poulenc "Ave Verum Corpus". Also folk music from the south pacific and what wonderful music it is, often a capella. A world away from Australian schools and their appalling "Rock Eisteddfods" and "Starstruck" spectaculars.
> 
> Yours is a wonderful country; god's country. And a well-kept secret. I'd live there in a heartbeat. My husband's daughter and her 3 sons live in Auckland.
> 
> Highly recommended as a travel destination.


Thanks at least there is hope for our kind of music, I finished up in NZ in 1964 and it has been very good to us.


----------



## Dan Ante

OK OK What gets me going is when I send an email to someone they dont even reply grrrrrrr


----------



## DaveM

Dan Ante said:


> OK OK What gets me going is when I send an email to someone they dont even reply grrrrrrr


Don't keep asking them for money.


----------



## Roger Knox

Dan Ante said:


> Thanks at least there is hope for our kind of music, I finished up in NZ in 1964 and it has been very good to us.


I have a relative in New Zealand. He has a nursery and last time we met him in Toronto he said his lifetime goal is to plant 1 million trees.


----------



## pianozach

I have a gripe. 

On blogs (I belong to two, including this one) and in Facebook groups, discussions now tend to turn political quickly, as practically everything you can think of has become politicized, especially in the last four years.

The most infuriating topics are civil rights and science, as it seems that there are an awful lot of people that

1. Seem to think that their demographic is better than other demographics
2. Put their own selfish needs above those of others,
3. Deny science, whether it's simple facts, climate change, epidemiology, psychology, weather, science, or even history.


----------



## Dan Ante

Roger Knox said:


> I have a relative in New Zealand. He has a nursery and last time we met him in Toronto he said his lifetime goal is to plant 1 million trees.


Sounds like one of our politicians


----------



## adriesba

Dan Ante said:


> OK OK What gets me going is when I send an email to someone they dont even reply grrrrrrr


That is infuriating!

That reminds me of something irritating involving an email I sent to Deutsche Grammophon. I might have mentioned this on the forum already.

I had a big DG box of Wagner operas. In the booklet there is a code that you use to download the libretti off the DG site (or use to anyway). I typed it and nothing happened. I sent them an email about the problem, but they didn't respond. Fortunately, I figured out the problem and downloaded the two crucial libretti that I knew would be hard to find anywhere else and a few more, but not all of them.

Finally several months later, I got a reply to my email. It was a completely irrelevant link to download mp3s. What? I went back a little later wanting to download some of the other libretti, but by then DG had changed their site to the new one they have now (which is one of the worst websites I've ever seen!). And there are no more libretti downloads! I sent another email, still no response!


----------



## Roger Knox

Dan Ante said:


> Sounds like one of our politicians


Oh well, so much for that


----------



## Dan Ante

Roger Knox said:


> Oh well, so much for that


I will not mention names but the north of the North Island has a lot of people out of work, 3 years ago a certain amount of money was allocated to this MP to create jobs by planting 1 billion trees which would also help with climate change, still waiting. Covid19 has affected 2020 but not 2019, 2018.


----------



## adriesba

...........................


----------



## Roger Knox

Dan Ante said:


> I will not mention names but the north of the North Island has a lot of people out of work, 3 years ago a certain amount of money was allocated to this MP to create jobs by planting 1 billion trees which would also help with climate change, still waiting. Covid19 has affected 2020 but not 2019, 2018.


Thanks for your info. My relative is in the south of the North Island. He says with his nursery he has planted 800,000 trees -- but that would go back several decades.

We in Canada have grandiose non-producing politicians too, some of them even get re-elected!


----------



## adriesba

The streaming service I use just got rid of yet another album I like!  This is why I buy CDs even in this age of virtual media.


----------



## Dan Ante

adriesba said:


> The streaming service I use just got rid of yet another album I like!  This is why I buy CDs even in this age of virtual media.


 I still go for CDs and they are dirt cheap compared to the NZ$40 each they used to cost only 10 years ago.


----------



## Malx

adriesba said:


> The streaming service I use just got rid of yet another album I like!  This is why I buy CDs even in this age of virtual media.


Which service do you use?


----------



## adriesba

Malx said:


> Which service do you use?


Previously Google Play, now switching to YouTube Music upon Google Play Music's retirement


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Zappa Movie, available everywhere...damn, that's only USA...Guess I'm very spoiled, because I feel like crying...haha.


----------



## Flamme

The isolation is driving me mad...Yesterday i worked from home and didnt leave the house the whole day...At first it was kinda great because it was my first day like that but then I was like whaat.Today I went cycling to work and then cycled to river...Was a great feeling. This will be one hard winter...Days are dark from morning till evening, sometimes its hard to even get up from bed...And when the sun comes it gives an uneasy and odd feeling...


----------



## DaveM

As one of the U.S. governors said (paraphrasing), ‘Dealing with all the requirements to keep safe during the pandemic is annoying, but what is more annoying is dying.’


----------



## adriesba

I can't wait for this semester to be over. My motivation for classes is the lowest it's ever been, and my personal weaknesses have been more apparent than ever. I've managed to pump out mostly A's, but anytime I have any sort of struggle, I doubt my abilities which just makes things worse. Then I think about the possibility of going to grad school in a couple of years and panic. Also, being my first semester at a well respected university surrounded by brilliant people, I feel so small and overwhelmed despite hearing people say things like "You are a student of XYZ, never doubt yourself! The admissions were definitely impressed if they let you in!"

Speaking of being at a respected university, I am really disappointed in the terrible teaching I've had this semester. It's combination of several things — limitations of being partially online, a teacher with an agenda (he's getting a bad review from me on Rate My Professor!), teachers that are teaching a course for the first time, and an over-reliance on TAs who are incredibly incompetent teachers and sometimes just don't know anything. Hopefully next semester is better.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

adriesba said:


> I can't wait for this semester to be over. My motivation for classes is the lowest it's ever been, and my personal weaknesses have been more apparent than ever. I've managed to pump out mostly A's, but anytime I have any sort of struggle, I doubt my abilities which just makes things worse. Then I think about the possibility of going to grad school in a couple of years and panic. Also, being my first semester at a well respected university surrounded by brilliant people, I feel so small and overwhelmed despite hearing people say things like "You are a student of XYZ, never doubt yourself! The admissions were definitely impressed if they let you in!"
> 
> Speaking of being at a respected university, I am really disappointed in the terrible teaching I've had this semester. It's combination of several things - limitations of being partially online, a teacher with an agenda (he's getting a bad review from me on Rate My Professor!), teachers that are teaching a course for the first time, and an over-reliance on TAs who are incredibly incompetent teachers and sometimes just don't know anything. Hopefully next semester is better.


Hang in there! So many of us (college-age students in particular but really almost everyone) right now in these times are having to live with expectations and ambitions that have not lived up to what we hoped. In due time, you'll find the right path. In the meantime, there's always great music to lift our spirits.


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> Speaking of being at a respected university, I am really disappointed in the terrible teaching I've had this semester. It's combination of several things - limitations of being partially online, a teacher with an agenda (he's getting a bad review from me on Rate My Professor!), teachers that are teaching a course for the first time, and an over-reliance on TAs who are incredibly incompetent teachers and sometimes just don't know anything. Hopefully next semester is better.


You didn't ask for "advice" and I don't want to be intrusive. Finding out about the institution's counselling resources is a good idea for anyone. I have a doctorate and I taught at Canadian universities and worked at a research institute for several years. It's possible to be an excellent student -- which your posts indicate you are -- and still have problems at university, especially now with the COVID-19 disaster. To be honest, some of my student years were brutal in ways that I didn't anticipate. First semester can be a shock! More so if you are a distance away from home. Physical and mental health are top priority. Sometimes "respected" at a university has more to do with research than teaching. Having friends at school and at home, finding mentorship for your future, and knowing you are not alone and that others share comparable concerns are important.


----------



## adriesba

Roger Knox said:


> You didn't ask for "advice" and I don't want to be intrusive. Finding out about the institution's counselling resources is a good idea for anyone. I have a doctorate and I taught at Canadian universities and worked at a research institute for several years. It's possible to be an excellent student -- which your posts indicate you are -- and still have problems at university, especially now with the COVID-19 disaster. To be honest, some of my student years were brutal in ways that I didn't anticipate. First semester can be a shock! More so if you are a distance away from home. Physical and mental health are top priority. Sometimes "respected" at a university has more to do with research than teaching. Having friends at school and at home, finding mentorship for your future, and knowing you are not alone and that others share comparable concerns are important.


I'm not sure who to ask about it. I talked to a grad student, and he spoke positively about it, but I've probably heard more people complain about it there. It doesn't help that one day a guest speaker came into class and said something like, "If you're thinking about grad school, I just finished and can tell you bad stories about it and talk you out of it." Another time there was a different guest speaker in class that came specifically to talk about grad school. I was able to ask several questions since the class seems to largely consist of freshman who apparently didn't have questions. I felt a little better about the idea, but it feels like people can only give me vague recommendations. And since it's way different from undergrad, I don't know what I should expect if people react differently to it.

It seems like I can't settle down recently. I've been losing sleep or sleeping really late if I have no class to get up for. The rest of the semester from here forward is all online, but I hated being on campus since only a third of my classes were in person, all my classmates got into cliques, and the teaching was incredibly subpar. I used to love college, but I've really hated these past two semesters. If grad school means five or six more years of stress like this, I don't want it. I wish I could experience the university without covid so I wouldn't have to try figure things out based on how I feel right now.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

On my daily perambulation late yesterday afternoon (these are usually tranquil outings suited for communing with earth and sky, in fact, I often hum snippets from LvB's _Pastorale_) I passed a house with a homemade sign posted in the front yard: "COVID-19 Took My Friend."


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> I'm not sure who to ask about it. I talked to a grad student, and he spoke positively about it, but I've probably heard more people complain about it there. It doesn't help that one day a guest speaker came into class and said something like, "If you're thinking about grad school, I just finished and can tell you bad stories about it and talk you out of it." Another time there was a different guest speaker in class that came specifically to talk about grad school. I was able to ask several questions since the class seems to largely consist of freshman who apparently didn't have questions. I felt a little better about the idea, but it feels like people can only give me vague recommendations. And since it's way different from undergrad, I don't know what I should expect if people react differently to it.
> 
> It seems like I can't settle down recently. I've been losing sleep or sleeping really late if I have no class to get up for. The rest of the semester from here forward is all online, but I hated being on campus since only a third of my classes were in person, all my classmates got into cliques, and the teaching was incredibly subpar. I used to love college, but I've really hated these past two semesters. If grad school means five or six more years of stress like this, I don't want it. I wish I could experience the university without covid so I wouldn't have to try figure things out based on how I feel right now.


A lot of questions! some answerable now, others maybe later. It sounds like anxiety and lack of sleep are issues. Seeing a health professional could help with them. As for Covid-19, it is with us now no matter what you decide to do, but things could look very different in 2021. It sounds like you are getting varying opinions about grad school. Good to be thinking about it and getting information! But if it's creating too much stress right now that's a concern. So much depends on your own particular life journey and plans anyway. When I mentioned "brutal" student years it was actually about a particular professor I had, not about grad school in general. I hope you will find the people and support you're looking for.


----------



## adriesba

Roger Knox said:


> A lot of questions! some answerable now, others maybe later. It sounds like anxiety and lack of sleep are issues. Seeing a health professional could help with them. As for Covid-19, it is with us now no matter what you decide to do, but things could look very different in 2021. It sounds like you are getting varying opinions about grad school. Good to be thinking about it and getting information! But if it's creating too much stress right now that's a concern. So much depends on your own particular life journey and plans anyway. When I mentioned "brutal" student years it was actually about a particular professor I had, not about grad school in general. I hope you will find the people and support you're looking for.


Yes, the anxiety and lack of sleep are definitely things I need to address.

Thank you for your last two posts here. I'm curious, what field did you get your doctorate in?


----------



## adriesba

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> On my daily perambulation late yesterday afternoon (these are usually tranquil outings suited for communing with earth and sky, in fact, I often hum snippets from LvB's _Pastorale_) I passed a house with a homemade sign posted in the front yard: "COVID-19 Took My Friend."


My heart would sink if I saw that. Hearing about covid on the news is awful, and knowing that it's close to home hurts. At least hopefully the perspective helps us be wise and help avoid people having to go to any funerals before this is over. Wishing the best for whoever lives in that house.


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> Thank you for your last two posts here. I'm curious, what field did you get your doctorate in?


You're welcome. Music composition.


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> I'm curious, what field did you get your doctorate in?


To clarify my previous answer, I started graduate school a long time ago as a pianist but had to stop because of an arm injury (my bad graduate school experience). My main areas became composition and theory, and my later university teaching was in theory. I had a varied musical career after that -- it's a long story -- and am now retired. My love of classical music has not retired, though!


----------



## Flamme

Had a weirdest dream the other night...I was ''under a tent'' where some ''gypsy'' was ''showing off his horse'' to the crowd...The people were cheering and laughing, professing the utter bewilderment by what they were seeing...I was away and couldnt enter to see because of the mass was infront of me...Suddenly the voices started to change and I realized that ''something was coming out''...Then I saw it...It was an old, weary and obviously sick horse with numerous boils and other scars on his body barely moving...Than I woke up...Had a ''toxic feeling'' the whole day...In general I lack sleep and cant do many choirs after I get back from work...


----------



## Taggart

This is a family-oriented Classical Music site. We do not approve of references to drug taking. Some posts have been removed.


----------



## Ingélou

We went out last night to take some pictures of the Christmas lights in the main through street and the market square - the decorative lights were great, but the street lights were very poor. It was so hard picking our way back home through the dark that we were tired and grumpy all evening.


----------



## adriesba

Pre-enrollment for next spring's classes at my college is starting. I don't know what I'm going to do, and I wish this could be dealt with in a couple weeks instead of now. They did not schedule the classes very well. Almost everything overlaps. There's a tool to make potential schedules which I've used, but I can only make maybe two classes fit. My best guess for why this is is that the schedules are set up for people who came in as freshman and are satisfying requirements for classes not directly related to their major (e.g., basic biology and chemistry, math, English, humanities, etc.) and might normally take a variety of classes spread over a longer period of time. I'm a transfer student and have satisfied all the requirements for these things, so I get stuck having to choose only from classes that are normally scheduled at very similar times. And to add to this, I still don't think they finished processing my financial aid for this past semester. I'm so sick of college right now!


----------



## Flamme

Taggart said:


> This is a family-oriented Classical Music site. We do not approve of references to drug taking. Some posts have been removed.


Agree but then you should remove the original post that started the discussion accusing me, w/o evidence of taking mind altering substance(s)...That would be fair...

I had some major crisis last couple of days, thought a lot about mum, who was my rock, in stressful situations like this one...The other day I was cycling and suddenly thought of her faith and tears almost blurred my vision, I was on a busy street mind you, but I kinda snapped out of it...I try to be occupied and dont think about it...Last night I dreamt her after a while and was very thankful because it is rare and special...Today I went to fix my wheels and it turned out I had to cash like 3 times more than I planned...Turned out my last repairman in an effort to ''spare me costs'' actually multiplied them because an overstretched chain messed up my rear cassette so I needed to change both...Bike is a big expense sometimes, usually when I'm not in a mood to pay but in the end its all worthwhile...:tiphat:


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> We went out last night to take some pictures of the Christmas lights in the main through street and the market square - the decorative lights were great, but the street lights were very poor. It was so hard picking our way back home through the dark that we were tired and grumpy all evening.


Will this be a century-level event, do you thi? What's compared to it? We didn't have The Bittz in my country. The Cuban missile crisis?


----------



## Ingélou

Luchesi said:


> Will this be a century-level event, do you thi? What's compared to it? We didn't have The Bittz in my country. The Cuban missile crisis?


Sorry, I don't understand the point of your post, unless it's simply to point out that it's not a momentous event. But then why would it be, on a thread called 'Gripe of the Day'?


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the point of your post, unless it's simply to point out that it's not a momentous event. But then why would it be, on a thread called 'Gripe of the Day'?


Some people are naturally misanthropic and they seem to gather here in the general discussion section more than elsewhere.

The Christmas lights are not what they used to be, thanks to low energy lighting. The old festoon lights of days gone by and winking lights for Christmas trees resplendently on display in living room windows are also largely gone. Today it's an array of purple and multi-coloured kitsch 'sculptured' into the shape of Santa, reindeer and what have you. We take our grandchildren around every year looking for real colour on houses and we've given up through sheer disappointment. These need not be confused with the wonderful 'fairy lights' in Vienna which those people seem to know how to use to great effect.


----------



## Guest

And another gripe of the day; those commercial Christmas songs, ubiquitous in the shops and malls, like "Jingle Bell Rock". God-awful.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Christabel said:


> And another gripe of the day; those commercial Christmas songs, ubiquitous in the shops and malls, like "Jingle Bell Rock". God-awful.


It was a catchy tune for about 3 minutes, one spin. Not one to come back to.


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the point of your post, unless it's simply to point out that it's not a momentous event. But then why would it be, on a thread called 'Gripe of the Day'?


It was a question.

I had my wife look at the post. She's been a therapist (ATR) for many decades. She agreed with you.


----------



## Ingélou

Luchesi said:


> It was a question.
> 
> I had my wife look at the post. She's been a therapist (ATR) for many decades. She agreed with you.


A question about _what_? Agreed with me about _what_? 

In other news, it seems a bit sad that lockdown gives you lots of time and opportunity to listen to music, go back to the forsaken novel-writing, master those biting Scottish tunes etc, but deprives you of the will to get on with them. Apathy rul...


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> Pre-enrollment for next spring's classes at my college is starting. I don't know what I'm going to do, and I wish this could be dealt with in a couple weeks instead of now. They did not schedule the classes very well. Almost everything overlaps. There's a tool to make potential schedules which I've used, but I can only make maybe two classes fit. My best guess for why this is is that the schedules are set up for people who came in as freshman and are satisfying requirements for classes not directly related to their major (e.g., basic biology and chemistry, math, English, humanities, etc.) and might normally take a variety of classes spread over a longer period of time. I'm a transfer student and have satisfied all the requirements for these things, so I get stuck having to choose only from classes that are normally scheduled at very similar times. And to add to this, I still don't think they finished processing my financial aid for this past semester. I'm so sick of college right now!


It sounds like the university bureaucracy is very frustrating right now. Nevertheless you write well and are good at explaining things, plus as an A student they will want to keep you! Concerning the courses, the office or department responsible for academic counselling should be able to assist, and I would ask for special accommodation on the grounds that you're a transfer student. Re financial aid don't wait, but if you can't get anywhere with the bursar's office consider personal counselling for advice and accessing help. You're not alone, others encounter problems of this type. Persistence and assertiveness are justified in getting your needs met. A prof you feel would be willing to make suggestions is another possibility.


----------



## Flamme

Ingélou said:


> A question about _what_? Agreed with me about _what_?
> 
> In other news, it seems a bit sad that lockdown gives you lots of time and opportunity to listen to music, go back to the forsaken novel-writing, master those biting Scottish tunes etc, but deprives you of the will to get on with them. Apathy rul...


I think he wanted to insinuate that yiour impression was ''trivial'' compared to other things going on...For me it wouldnt be, I like the feeling of ''complete brightness'' and warmth during the hiolidays...For me the work is a life-saver...No matter how much just to get out of the house and move out and about...


----------



## adriesba

Roger Knox said:


> It sounds like the university bureaucracy is very frustrating right now. Nevertheless you write well and are good at explaining things, plus as an A student they will want to keep you! Concerning the courses, the office or department responsible for academic counselling should be able to assist, and I would ask for special accommodation on the grounds that you're a transfer student. Re financial aid don't wait, but if you can't get anywhere with the bursar's office consider personal counselling for advice and accessing help. You're not alone, others encounter problems of this type. Persistence and assertiveness are justified in getting your needs met. A prof you feel would be willing to make suggestions is another possibility.


It is all very frustrating because it's hard to get in contact with people. Email is the only way to contact the financial aid office right now. I've been communicating regularly with them all semester, though it doesn't happen as quickly as would be preferred. At one point, it looked like everything was finished, but then there were changes, and my balance showed outstanding fees when what I had should have been more than enough to cover everything. They have been aware of this, and whenever I email them, they tell me that they are still processing things and that everything will go through correctly and cover the remainder when they finish. So right now it's time to wait. I don't understand how there are still changes to be made and further processing when there is just over a week left in the semester, but I guess that's just how this year works.

As for the classes, I contacted two people about it but have yet to hear back. One of them told the people in my class that several people were asking about scheduling classes and that she would be emailing us soon. Hopefully things will work! I have two classes reserved, but all the other classes I'm required to take either overlap or have prerequisites that I don't satisfy. Plus, there really isn't enough time for me to take things that aren't required. So, it seems that things are being taken care of, but everything is really slow right now.


----------



## Roger Knox

adriesba said:


> It is all very frustrating because it's hard to get in contact with people. Email is the only way to contact the financial aid office right now.... So, it seems that things are being taken care of, but everything is really slow right now.


Though things are moving slowly, maybe because of the COVID-19 situation, at least they're getting there. Your persistence is probably helping. Keep a thread or "paper trail" of your interactions with the administration. And, best wishes for a successful result.


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> I think he wanted to insinuate that yiour impression was ''trivial'' compared to other things going on...For me it wouldnt be, I like the feeling of ''complete brightness'' and warmth during the hiolidays...For me the work is a life-saver...No matter how much just to get out of the house and move out and about...


Not at all. I was asking what it could be compared to in the minds of posters in here. Have they been afraid? I haven't been, so far. But nobody I know personally has been afflicted. I realize that that can change very quickly.
My wife said I shouldn't bring up such a disturbing question.


----------



## Ingélou

Luchesi said:


> Not at all. I was asking what* it* could be compared to in the minds of posters in here. Have they been afraid? I haven't been, so far. But nobody I know personally has been afflicted. I realize that that can change very quickly.
> My wife said I shouldn't bring up *such a disturbing question*.


_It_?

Nope. Still foxed. 

Does it have anything to do with the Da Vinci Code?


----------



## Ingélou

My gripe for today - just when I am in the mood for lots of fiddle practice, I've got a painful shoulder, just from lying the wrong way on it in bed. Will have to abstain for today.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> I think he wanted to insinuate that yiour impression was ''trivial'' compared to other things going on...For me it wouldnt be, I like the feeling of ''complete brightness'' and warmth during the hiolidays...For me the work is a life-saver...No matter how much just to get out of the house and move out and about...


I agree with you about doing things and going places - the best way to keep your spirits up. :tiphat:


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> _It_?
> 
> Nope. Still foxed.
> 
> Does it have anything to do with the Da Vinci Code?


No, but some posters could have the mitochondrial granule of his mother. I can trace all my grandparents back to through Charlemagne to Merovee King of the Franks (born 415 CE and died 457 CE) and his wife Verica Queen of the Franks (born about 419 CE) and then back in that well-documented line to Richemer King of the Franks (died 144 CE) and his wife Ascyla of the Franks (born before 100 CE).

My second cousin is a genealogist.

If I give you my data you can find where you fit in and then you can trace yours back.


----------



## Ingélou

Luchesi said:


> No, but some posters could have the mitochondrial granule of his mother. I can trace all my grandparents back to through Charlemagne to Merovee King of the Franks (born 415 CE and died 457 CE) and his wife Verica Queen of the Franks (born about 419 CE) and then back in that well-documented line to Richemer King of the Franks (died 144 CE) and his wife Ascyla of the Franks (born before 100 CE).
> 
> My second cousin is a genealogist.
> 
> If I give you my data you can find where you fit in and then you can trace yours back.


I politely decline. :tiphat:


----------



## Luchesi

Erroll Garner's gripe was that he tried and tried to learn to read music, and the experience just got worse and worse for him. I've seen that.

Beethoven's gripe;

Music is like a dream. 

One I cannot hear. 

Ludwig Van Beethoven


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> No, but some posters could have the mitochondrial granule of his mother. I can trace all my grandparents back to through Charlemagne to Merovee King of the Franks (born 415 CE and died 457 CE) and his wife Verica Queen of the Franks (born about 419 CE) and then back in that well-documented line to Richemer King of the Franks (died 144 CE) and his wife Ascyla of the Franks (born before 100 CE).
> 
> My second cousin is a genealogist.
> 
> If I give you my data you can find where you fit in and then you can trace yours back.


"You will understand this when I tell you that I can trace my ancestry back to a protoplasmal primordial atomic globule. Consequently, my family pride is something inconceivable. I can't help it." - Pooh-bah


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> "You will understand this when I tell you that I can trace my ancestry back to a protoplasmal primordial atomic globule. Consequently, my family pride is something inconceivable. I can't help it." - Pooh-bah


Yes, your ancestors and the ancestors of the bug you step on today were the same individuals 600 mya. But people don't seem to care.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> "You will understand this when I tell you that I can trace my ancestry back to a protoplasmal primordial atomic globule. Consequently, my family pride is something inconceivable. I can't help it." - Pooh-bah


If you trace your ancestry to protoplasm, you need to explain how that can be. As we all know, humans beget humans. I trace my ancestry back to Adam and Eve, real people, the first humans and not that long ago. Of course we all also trace back to Noah as the bottleneck in human ancestry.


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> If you trace your ancestry to protoplasm, you need to explain how that can be. As we all know, humans beget humans. I trace my ancestry back to Adam and Eve, real people, the first humans and not that long ago. Of course we all also trace back to Noah as the bottleneck in human ancestry.


It's miraculous.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> If you trace your ancestry to protoplasm, you need to explain how that can be. As we all know, humans beget humans. I trace my ancestry back to Adam and Eve, real people, the first humans and not that long ago. Of course we all also trace back to Noah as the bottleneck in human ancestry.


This is a line uttered by *Poohbah* in *The Mikado*.

Poohbah is a person having much influence or holding many offices at the same time, and is pompously self-important.


----------



## adriesba

Wha' we talkin' 'bout? Oh, _The Mikado_?

"And I am right, And you are right, And everything is quite correct!"

I got a fright, From y'all alright, But let's not close the thread just yet!


----------



## Ad Astra

Due to recent events I’ve developed a touch of insomnia. I normally love to sleep I could sleep all day and still sleep at night so this is very uncomfortable for me. I’ve been offered pills but I do not want to take them for fear of addiction. I’m sorry to complain when people have it much harder right now.

I can’t even enjoy music because I feel frustrated...


----------



## Ingélou

Ad Astra said:


> Due to recent events I've developed a touch of insomnia. I normally love to sleep I could sleep all day and still sleep at night so this is very uncomfortable for me. I've been offered pills but I do not want to take them for fear of addiction. I'm sorry to complain when people have it much harder right now.
> 
> I can't even enjoy music because I feel frustrated...


My sympathies - I can't sleep if I'm worried either. I used to take an over the counter sleeping pill but you're right - it is hard to hold out against them when you are tossing and turning. The only thing that's got me off them is worry about my eye pressure after my problematic cataract operation.

I have various ploys to relax me - breathing exercises, having a spoonful of honey, or putting on my birdsong cd (on repeat) at a very low level so that I have to strain to hear it. They probably wouldn't work for anyone else, so I hope you find your own way. :tiphat:


----------



## adriesba

Ad Astra said:


> Due to recent events I've developed a touch of insomnia. I normally love to sleep I could sleep all day and still sleep at night so this is very uncomfortable for me. I've been offered pills but I do not want to take them for fear of addiction. I'm sorry to complain when people have it much harder right now.
> 
> I can't even enjoy music because I feel frustrated...


I can relate to this. I've been up till 5am or later sometimes and sleeping way later than I would like to say when I actually do sleep.


----------



## Dan Ante

I must be lucky 99% of the time I am asleap within a 4-5 min of turning the light off I retire 11:45ish and up at 6:30.


----------



## annaw

Ingélou said:


> I have various ploys to relax me - breathing exercises, having a spoonful of honey, or putting on my birdsong cd (on repeat) at a very low level so that I have to strain to hear it. They probably wouldn't work for anyone else, so I hope you find your own way. :tiphat:


These are great suggestions!

I'll just add one thing - spending time outdoors. Walking daily (doesn't even have to be a long distance) or doing some physical activity can really increase the quality of sleep. I'm currently studying online at home and had to work on my idiosyncratic sleep schedule to remain disciplined. Daily walks have played an important role in that process. It also gives your brain some rest from worrying etc during the day because brain is busy focusing on coordinating your body. Because of that, physical activity can help against anxiety, too.


----------



## Rogerx

The government decided , we all go in strict lock down. Only supermarkets and pharmacist stay open.


----------



## Ingélou

Rogerx said:


> The government decided , we all go in strict lock down. Only supermarkets and pharmacist stay open.


Hope it works. Good luck.


----------



## Jacck

Rogerx said:


> The government decided , we all go in strict lock down. Only supermarkets and pharmacist stay open.


at least you'll have time for music


----------



## Flamme

I have such crazy ups and downs in mood, couple in a day and even more frequent sometimes...I wake up in a good mood, the house is warm and cozy, and it suddenly changes, some thoughts come over me, almost like instant panic attacks, and that mood keeps me for hours...I never had such before this dreadful corona situation...As for sleeping I cant get enough...I could sleep the whole day which is, in itself, odd even for winter time when I usually sleep lot more...I dont feel bad in general, Im even in good spirits today because my paycheck come to the bank account but still...I take it it might be related to a mess I didnt manage to clean until today, I often feel chaotic and unstable when the stuff is all around out of order...Today I cleaned and vacuumed my room and it lasted a lot...Also changed the linens...I like the smell of clean and the feeling of it soo much and it lifted my spirits...These days I will do the rest of the house.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why is it on Windows if you have a document open (Word) and minimized, then open another document, the one you have minimized pops up? That is totally annoying. On my home computer with Linux OS and LibreOffice, that does not happen. You would think Microsoft could do better than that, but then there are those forced restarts and restarts for updates. Ha, Linux does neither of those. On Linux i can do updates in the background and keep working. Why do so many keep using Windows? Monopoly power? If the company you work for uses it, you are stuck, as I am.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

The U.S. has 4% of the world's population and as of today 20% of the world's Covid-19 deaths. Why? Because this virus just enjoys being in the "land of the Greed and home of the Naive?" Maybe; I'm not an epidemiologist and I sure hope I don't get close enough to the virus to ask it. What I can say is that even more than being an indictment of Trump and his "What, me worry?" persona, this is a tragic reflection on American citizens and their "Give me Liberty or Give Me Death" mantra, now warped into "Give Me Liberty and Give Me Death."


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> at least you'll have time for music


Thank goodness for big mercies .:angel:


----------



## Dan Ante

SixFootScowl said:


> Why is it on Windows if you have a document open (Word) and minimized, then open another document, the one you have minimized pops up? That is totally annoying. On my home computer with Linux OS and LibreOffice, that does not happen. You would think Microsoft could do better than that, but then there are those forced restarts and restarts for updates. Ha, Linux does neither of those. On Linux i can do updates in the background and keep working. Why do so many keep using Windows? Monopoly power? If the company you work for uses it, you are stuck, as I am.


I agree 6ft, my main pc runs Vista which got bad press but if you do a system restore to day zero and then take on updates to a certain point and then refuse any more it runs perfectly. But I thought I should get a new laptop with W10 it has been a frustating period with one thing after another and I fail to understand why MS does not fix it grrrr


----------



## adriesba

OK, why in the world does Amazon tell me that "Somebody may have bought this for you recently" when I click on something from my wishlist? Just because I clicked on something doesn't mean I am going to buy it and need to be stopped. Way to spoil the surprise, Amazon!  :lol:


----------



## Luchesi

rtwtyerytreuyretyuytruy

wrong thread


----------



## Ingélou

York Minster, Christmas Lights.










This time last year we could have walked up to see this - and from our new home in nearby Gemtown, we could have driven - in a normal year.
2020 has turned out to be 366 Gripe of the Days.


----------



## Dan Ante

Luchesi said:


> rtwtyerytreuyretyuytruy
> 
> wrong thread


Well done not many people speak double dutch. mdjfuvnbebn slovenski


----------



## Ingélou

Jacck said:


> at least you'll have time for music


Depends on whether one has the will, though...


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> rtwtyerytreuyretyuytruy


I hear a melody ... but what?


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> I hear a melody ... but what?


 Yes thanks, I was toying around with my radio telescope set up and I received that from the colliding galaxies in the constellation of Hercules, about 230 million light-years away, NGC 6052. It must've gone through subspace to get there that fast! 


It's their rendition of Bach's Contrapunctus IV . That's why you recognize it. They got the timing wrong, but of course their ears are different than ours!


Maybe Glenn was from one of those galaxies?


5 mins in;


----------



## Guest

Western Australia has overnight imposed quarantine restrictions on people coming from New South Wales to Perth. That means my son from Perth cannot come for Christmas and we haven't seen him for 18 months. This is based on 18 cases - YES, 18 - of Covid-19 (*no deaths, mind, just CASES*) on the Sydney northern beaches. Western Australia represents at least a quarter of the Australian continental landmass and what we want to know is 'what's going to happen in winter when the case loads grow, as they inevitably will?" The answer lies in the next State election where Premier Mark McGowan knows he can control the people by instilling them with fear and then pretending he's 'saving' them. It's a winning ticket for him. My son cannot afford to return to Perth after Christmas and 'quarantine' for 14 days as he has to return to his mining sector job.

We will have to watch our grandchildren grow via Zoom, since this won't end any time soon. The airlines in our country are going out of their minds with the ad hoc instantaneous decision-making and tenuous business models they now have. I would urge them to sue individual states and I think this will happen. My late father always said, "hit them in the bottom line and their hearts and minds will follow thereafter".

Meanwhile, my lawyer daughter-in-law has spent the last months in her office 'certifying' documents for people who arrive in her office, thrown out of work by the airlines and desperate to get any work they can. These are desperate days and much of it can be described thus: *POLITICS*. The strategy in this country for Covid-19 is *complete eradication*.

Infantile.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> Maybe Glenn was from one of those galaxies?


This is amazing. Still trying to understood how it all works, however. Glenn would have been first in line for intergalactic travel provided he could take along a keyboard (virtual I guess.)


----------



## NoCoPilot

Christabel said:


> That means my son from Perth cannot come for Christmas and we haven't seen him for 18 months. This is based on 18 cases - YES, 18 - of Covid-19 (*no deaths, mind, just CASES*) on the Sydney northern beaches.


It must be heartbreaking not being able to see your son (and his children?) during the Christmas holidays. Disappointing for sure.

But it's *for his own protection*, since you won't wear a mask. And for the protection of his wife & kids(?), and the protection of his co-workers in his mining-sector job. You -- *not him* -- are the danger here, and it's best that he stay away from you entirely until either you come to your senses, or you get vaccinated, or you get the disease and he has to Zoom you in hospital.

Brutal, but that's the way it is in a pandemic when deniers won't take safety precautions.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> This is amazing. Still trying to understood how it all works, however. Glenn would have been first in line for intergalactic travel provided he could take along a keyboard (virtual I guess.)


They would merely stream his molecular pattern through subspace into his mom. Sad to say, his mother had had msicarriages, and he was her miracle baby when she was about 40, IIRC. She was committed to him becoming a musician and taught him (the alien) until he was 9, IIRC. She could feel air from another planet! Oh wait. That was Arnie. Never mind... lol


----------



## Luchesi

NoCoPilot said:


> It must be heartbreaking not being able to see your son (and his children?) during the Christmas holidays. Disappointing for sure.
> 
> But it's *for his own protection*, since you won't wear a mask. And for the protection of his wife & kids(?), and the protection of his co-workers in his mining-sector job. You -- *not him* -- are the danger here, and it's best that he stay away from you entirely until either you come to your senses, or you get vaccinated, or you get the disease and he has to Zoom you in hospital.
> 
> Brutal, but that's the way it is in a pandemic when deniers won't take safety precautions.


How do you see this pan out over the coming few years? The vaccine will make us less contagious, but how much so? Some virus will hide within us. And then tests won't be as accurate. Waiting for herd immunity instead of getting the vaccine should be sternly warned against, I would think. Influenza B lingers in the body for weeks, in small numbers. I have a friend who's had violent reactions to flu shots. What can she do as this spreads over the years?


----------



## NoCoPilot

Luchesi said:


> How do you see this pan out over the coming few years? The vaccine will make us less contagious, but how much so? Some virus will hide within us. And then tests won't be as accurate. Waiting for herd immunity instead of getting the vaccine should be sternly warned against, I would think. Influenza B lingers in the body for weeks, in small numbers. I have a friend who's had violent reactions to flu shots. What can she do as this spreads over the years?


My understanding -- caveat, I'm not a doctor -- is that the virus is shed during the initial infection period when your lungs are filling up with virus and you cough out droplets.

After you've had the virus long enough to develop antibodies, or you've gotten the vaccine and thus developed antibodies, the virus will not be replicating. Your body will attack and destroy any virus inside your body before it can spread (the antibodies are not contagious).

So-called 'herd immunity' is something of a misnomer, and widely misunderstood. It doesn't mean ANYBODY is immune. It simply means the virus won't find enough virgin hosts to spread like wildfire anymore.

It's like a burned-out patch of forest. If one tree remains standing, it's still flammable -- but the chance of a wildfire coming over the hill is minimized if all the fuel is already burned.

Get two virgin trees together -- have a party of unvaccinated people -- go to an antivax convention.... all bets are off.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Luchesi said:


> How do you see this pan out over the coming few years? The vaccine will make us less contagious, but how much so? Some virus will hide within us. And then tests won't be as accurate. Waiting for herd immunity instead of getting the vaccine should be sternly warned against, I would think. Influenza B lingers in the body for weeks, in small numbers. I have a friend who's had violent reactions to flu shots. What can she do as this spreads over the years?


Fortunately, not everyone needs to get a vaccine. Just enough people to stop the virus from spreading. Using NoCoPilot's analogy, imagine dousing 99% of trees in a forest with fire-proof repellent. Sure, 1% of the trees are left untouched, but when the inferno comes over the hill, it won't find enough fuel to get to those flammable trees, so it dies out.

That's why the anti-vax movement is so dangerous - those of us who cannot be vaccinated (like infants for example!) will be caught if there are enough people who shun vaccines.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> They would merely stream his molecular pattern through subspace into his mom. Sad to say, his mother had had msicarriages, and he was her miracle baby when she was about 40, IIRC. She was committed to him becoming a musician and taught him (the alien) until he was 9, IIRC. She could feel air from another planet! Oh wait. That was Arnie. Never mind... lol


Almost an immaculate conception! And in the 1955 Goldbergs there is this controlled energy, propulsion in perfect time. It goes beyond whether you _like_ it, whether it's in good _taste_, whether it follows the dictates of _historically informed performance_! This is what his musician critics don't seem to get. Gould is a phenomenon, a singularity. Maybe "bio-astronomical science" will one day contribute some insights.


----------



## Flamme

Worked from home tody so I decided to clean and vacuum the house and clean my backyard a bit...A good decision.


----------



## Luchesi

NoCoPilot said:


> My understanding -- caveat, I'm not a doctor -- is that the virus is shed during the initial infection period when your lungs are filling up with virus and you cough out droplets.
> 
> After you've had the virus long enough to develop antibodies, or you've gotten the vaccine and thus developed antibodies, the virus will not be replicating. Your body will attack and destroy any virus inside your body before it can spread (the antibodies are not contagious).
> 
> So-called 'herd immunity' is something of a misnomer, and widely misunderstood. It doesn't mean ANYBODY is immune. It simply means the virus won't find enough virgin hosts to spread like wildfire anymore.
> 
> It's like a burned-out patch of forest. If one tree remains standing, it's still flammable -- but the chance of a wildfire coming over the hill is minimized if all the fuel is already burned.
> 
> Get two virgin trees together -- have a party of unvaccinated people -- go to an antivax convention.... all bets are off.


Thanks. We know that our immune system gets carried away in some unlucky people and will sadly become damaging to the body. There must be a lower limit of numbers of the invader which is reached when it's mostly eliminated. I mean, immune systems need a mechanism by which this zealousness doesn't happen often. It probably appeared in the evolutionary tree long, long ago. Every recent animal group would need this 'brake'. So the result would be some virus hides or goes dormant (undetectable?) like the chickenpox virus, waiting for a weakening response or the old age slide.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> Almost an immaculate conception! And in the 1955 Goldbergs there is this controlled energy, propulsion in perfect time. It goes beyond whether you _like_ it, whether it's in good _taste_, whether it follows the dictates of _historically informed performance_! This is what his musician critics don't seem to get. Gould is a phenomenon, a singularity. Maybe "bio-astronomical science" will one day contribute some insights.


It Is a gripe of mine that nusic lovers. and even some members of this forum, don't want eccentric performances in their record collection. I want every category of performance and interpretation. I think you've said that you feel the same way. I even want bad performances, for future comparisons. I wanted every new LP release by Gould as they came out, because they were so different. I needed to hear different approaches (of the Mozart sonatas especially since that's what I was practicing at the time). But far beyond practicing it's just so invigorating and transforming to hear something very new and something very 'individual'.

Added
I'll say something controversial. I don't think that the composers knew all that they had in their scores. How could they? Pieces are composed by emotional feelings or by music theory or both, and neither approach is all-encompassing (comprehending).


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Western Australia has overnight imposed quarantine restrictions on people coming from New South Wales to Perth. That means my son from Perth cannot come for Christmas and we haven't seen him for 18 months. This is based on 18 cases - YES, 18 - of Covid-19 (*no deaths, mind, just CASES*) on the Sydney northern beaches. Western Australia represents at least a quarter of the Australian continental landmass and what we want to know is 'what's going to happen in winter when the case loads grow, as they inevitably will?" The answer lies in the next State election where Premier Mark McGowan knows he can control the people by instilling them with fear and then pretending he's 'saving' them. It's a winning ticket for him. My son cannot afford to return to Perth after Christmas and 'quarantine' for 14 days as he has to return to his mining sector job.
> 
> We will have to watch our grandchildren grow via Zoom, since this won't end any time soon. The airlines in our country are going out of their minds with the ad hoc instantaneous decision-making and tenuous business models they now have. I would urge them to sue individual states and I think this will happen. My late father always said, "hit them in the bottom line and their hearts and minds will follow thereafter".
> 
> Meanwhile, my lawyer daughter-in-law has spent the last months in her office 'certifying' documents for people who arrive in her office, thrown out of work by the airlines and desperate to get any work they can. These are desperate days and much of it can be described thus: *POLITICS*. The strategy in this country for Covid-19 is *complete eradication*.
> 
> Infantile.


Sorry you've been inconvenienced.

Still, it's not as inconvenient as dying a horrid angonizing death gasping for air.


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> It Is a gripe of mine that nusic lovers. and even some members of this forum, don't want eccentric performances in their record collection. I want every category of performance and interpretation. I think you've said that you feel the same way. I even want bad performances, for future comparisons. I wanted every new LP release by Gould as they came out, because they were so different. I needed to hear different approaches (of the Mozart sonatas especially since that's what I was practicing at the time). But far beyond practicing it's just so invigorating and transforming to hear something very new and something very 'individual'.
> 
> Added
> I'll say something controversial. I don't think that the composers knew all that they had in their scores. How could they? Pieces are composed by emotional feelings or by music theory or both, and neither approach is all-encompassing (comprehending).


I agree about having a variety of recordings and back in the 1970's I sought out historical piano recordings that had very different interpretations of the same work. Back then I was a pianist, as you are, meaning that one would already know the work well enough that deviations would register and be interesting. Now I'm not such a collector, and I can see how someone who wants a basic library of recordings would go for a more standard performance.

Also, back when Gould was very active there was a whole attitude of being open to new things in classical music. Doing Bach there were the Ward Swingle Singers, the Jacques Loussier Trio, Switched-On Bach, etc. But soon the ascendency of "authentic" (later "period," then "historically informed") performance took over. I loved playing Bach and Scarlatti, and became upset with some condescending academic saying, "Oh that's really harpsichord music" (_stare_), like, just give it up ... Now, things have changed again and harpsichord isn't in style. I mean, harpsichord and fortepiano are _historical_ instruments, they'll never be mainstream.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not so much a gripe, but could be. I had to collect a urine sample from the dog today for the vet to analyze. So I am trying to put a little container under her rear end when she stoops. I sliipped in the snow while trying to position the container, spilling the sample. Had to do it over again. 

Perhaps more gripeable is the $370 vet bill (exam, two X rays--we did more than just the UTI stuff). They gave her a shot of antibiotic and the UTI seems to already have improved. No more blood in the urine and she is settled instead of constantly wanting to go out and then roaming the yard dribbling all the time. Oh, had to take 5 hours off work, but I have a lot of vacation time accrued, maybe 160 hours left.


----------



## Bulldog

Roger Knox said:


> Also, back when Gould was very active there was a whole attitude of being open to new things in classical music. Doing Bach there were the Ward Swingle Singers, the Jacques Loussier Trio, Switched-On Bach, etc. But soon the ascendency of "authentic" (later "period," then "historically informed") performance took over. I loved playing Bach and Scarlatti, and became upset with some condescending academic saying, "Oh that's really harpsichord music" (_stare_), like, just give it up ... Now, things have changed again and harpsichord isn't in style. I mean, harpsichord and fortepiano are _historical_ instruments, they'll never be mainstream.


I have to disagree. The harpsichord is the mainstream instrument for baroque keyboard music.


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> I have to disagree. The harpsichord is the mainstream instrument for baroque keyboard music.


I'm pretty sure that many of the original members of the Swingle Singers formed the basis of the *Monteverdi Choir*. A friend was quite close to a soprano from the MC and he told me all about that back in the 1990s. It surprised me at the time.


----------



## Roger Knox

Bulldog said:


> I have to disagree. The harpsichord is the mainstream instrument for baroque keyboard music.


Yes, you are right concerning professional performance and recording. The "mainstream" I had in mind was the continuum of keyboard playing from beginning to advanced, which in my experience of piano playing and teaching was with Bach and Scarlatti on the piano; others added or switched to harpsichord at the intermediate to advanced levels. I don't dislike the harpsichord and fortepiano and my use of "historical" wasn't intended to be dismissive. But I just should have stopped at "I loved playing Bach and Scarlatti [on the piano]."


----------



## Varick

The only reason why Baroque and early Classical composers wrote for the Harpsichord is because the amazing and more versatile piano hadn't been invented yet. I highly doubt (obviously there is no way to know) composers would have concentrated more for harpsichord composition if they access to the piano.

V


----------



## Bulldog

Varick said:


> The only reason why Baroque and early Classical composers wrote for the Harpsichord is because the amazing and more versatile piano hadn't been invented yet. I highly doubt (obviously there is no way to know) composers would have concentrated more for harpsichord composition if they access to the piano.


It's reasonable to assume that baroque keyboard works would have been different if the piano had been available. Better, worse? That's the unknown. Personally, I don't hear any improvements when Bach or other composers are performed on piano.


----------



## Roger Knox

My gripe this morning: it's Sunday and I miss my choir. Participating in the service makes one part of an exalted whole, while singing in the choir offers a distinct place in that whole. It is a privilege actually. On Sunday morning the new week is set up and hope renewed. After 11 years I was taking a break from choir and that was OK for a while, but with the end of choir due to the COVID-19 pandemic, now I miss it. In the meantime there are contemplation and prayer, doing what I can to help others, looking after myself.


----------



## Bulldog

Roger Knox said:


> My gripe this morning: it's Sunday and I miss my choir. Participating in the service makes one part of an exalted whole, while singing in the choir offers a distinct place in that whole. It is a privilege actually. On Sunday morning the new week is set up and hope renewed. After 11 years I was taking a break from choir and that was OK for a while, but with the end of choir due to the COVID-19 pandemic, now I miss it. In the meantime there are contemplation and prayer, doing what I can to help others, looking after myself.


Helping others is such a good thing to do. A few weeks ago, I was in a convenience store to buy some sugarless gum for my wife. In front of me at the counter was an elderly man who appeared a little distracted. After making his purchase, he left the store and went to his car. After I bought the gum, I noticed that his car was still in front of the store but he was in the middle of the street looking like a lost puppy.

I ran into the street and got him back into his car. After talking to him for a couple of minutes, I asked him to give me his car keys which he did. I asked him if he had family in the area; he said yes and gave me a piece of paper with names and phone numbers on it. It turns out that his son's name and phone number was on the page. Not having a cell phone, I went back to the store and asked the cashier to call the son's number; I told his son where to find his dad. Within a few minutes, the son showed up by foot to drive his dad home; logistical problems were avoided.

Not being a busy street, I doubt I saved anyone but felt great knowing that my new friend was safe at home.


----------



## Rogerx

> The Government of Australia has one
> far-reaching bill submitted to
> online bullying, insulting and threatening
> Adults who do,
> risk a fine of up to 68,300 euros
> they should apologize.
> 
> If parliament agrees, a
> regulator for online safety
> companies and platforms such as Facebook and
> Require Twitter to be abusive and
> gross statements offline within 24 hours
> If they don't, they risk
> a fine of more than 300,000 euros.
> 
> The Minister of Communications pointed it out
> that bullying can get so out of hand
> that victims commit suicide.


Source: Australian government.


----------



## Flamme

The weirdest Christmas of them all...Nuff said.


----------



## Dorsetmike

So who defrosted the turkey breast, put it in the pan with trimmings then forgot to switch on, now looking at a much later dinner. (insert numerous expletives)


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> So who defrosted the turkey breast, put it in the pan with trimmings then forgot to switch on, now looking at a much later dinner. (insert numerous expletives)


 Hope it's lovely when it finally arrives.


----------



## Luchesi

Years ago when we got my mother-in-law a digital oven, we all showed up for a holiday turkey dinner.  That's right, she thought she had turned it on, but...

Hours later it was delicious!


----------



## Open Book

One year my grandmother, ordinarily an excellent cook, inexplicably undercooked the turkey. Her large gathering spent the holiday trying to stomach or surreptitiously get rid of red, rubbery turkey meat. At least grandma's pastry was great.


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> So who defrosted the turkey breast, put it in the pan with trimmings then forgot to switch on, now looking at a much later dinner. (insert numerous expletives)


Always had you for a leg man -


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

'Tis a lonely Christmas day here...


----------



## Ingélou

Just the two of us - had a lovely time, going to Mass online in Ireland, eating non-traditional fare, playing three games of Scrabble (which I won) and watching Julie Christie in Far From the Madding Crowd. 

So what's my gripe - the stilton kept me awake. The ageing tum can't cope with festive fare whether traditional or non-traditional.


----------



## Ingélou

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> 'Tis a lonely Christmas day here...


Hope you have a better Boxing Day, but most of all that your local conditions start to improve & you have a really good 2021 once they do. :tiphat:


----------



## Taplow

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> 'Tis a lonely Christmas day here...


I've spent Christmas alone for about 25 years now. I'd like to say I'm used to it, but …


----------



## Dorsetmike

Taplow said:


> I've spent Christmas alone for about 25 years now. I'd like to say I'm used to it, but …


Only 12 years for me, nowadays it's "just another day"


----------



## Flamme

Some strange indifference came over me...


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> Just the two of us - had a lovely time, going to Mass online in Ireland, eating non-traditional fare, playing three games of Scrabble (which I won) and watching Julie Christie in Far From the Madding Crowd.
> 
> So what's my gripe - the stilton kept me awake. The ageing tum can't cope with festive fare whether traditional or non-traditional.


Boxing Day - finished off the salmon mousse (with salad and sautees) at lunch, and spent the afternoon watching High Noon. More cheese & crackers in store, and the Taggart-Ingelou scrabble championship tonight. Perfect, except that we didn't get a newspaper this morning. Always something to gripe about! 

Here's hoping that long before next Christmas the pandemic will be on the run.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Source: Australian government.


You've obviously used "Google Translate" as this is incomprehensible!!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Nice lie in this morning, after breakfast read emails and forums, did an on screen jigsaw puzzle, lunchtime snack, did a bit of work on the model railway, back to emails and forums, one forum discussing setting up some Zoom meetings, now time for more food. Probably a bit more railway after or another jigsaw. 
Is there on line Scrabble, I've played Scrabble against the PC but some human competition would be good, I used to play Bridge on line, had regular partners or opponents from Helsinki, Holland, Canada, (near Niagara Falls) and USA. Also miss my fortnightly Cribbage during Covid.


----------



## Flamme

Dorsetmike said:


> Nice lie in this morning, after breakfast read emails and forums, did an on screen jigsaw puzzle, lunchtime snack, did a bit of work on the model railway, back to emails and forums, one forum discussing setting up some Zoom meetings, now time for more food. Probably a bit more railway after or another jigsaw.
> Is there on line Scrabble, I've played *Scrabble* against the PC but some human competition would be good, I used to play Bridge on line, had regular partners or opponents from Helsinki, Holland, Canada, (near Niagara Falls) and USA. Also miss my fortnightly Cribbage during Covid.


Uhmm How do one plays it?


----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


> Uhmm How do one plays it?


Software for this would have to be similar to online poker, as there is a "deck" of unseen letters that are dealt to players.

It would also have to have a dedicated vocabulary of acceptable words.

I don't know how one might deal with the wildcard blank tiles.


----------



## Dorsetmike

> I don't know how one might deal with the wildcard blank tiles.


When one draws a wild card; to play it the software asks you to enter the letter on your keyboard.


----------



## Flamme

A rare day you can spend in your jamas...


----------



## Ingélou

No newspaper again today - our newsagents let down by the distributors. But I'm happy that our area so far has escaped Storm Bella - friends in Wales have had a rough night.

PS - Nothing untoward in Gemtown, but I was wrong about our area not being affected - I see Yorkshire has had its incidents too, to the north & west of where we live, and that snow is forecast today.
https://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/18971367.rescuers-kept-busy-storm-bella-lashes-region/


----------



## Flamme

I saw the footage and really dont get it how Britain has no better flood defense system at work while excelling in other areas of life...Year after year I see the images of disaster on par with some less developed countries...


----------



## Taplow

My turntable has suddenly decided to start working again after months of mysteriously not powering up the motor, no matter what I tried. Was on the verge of wondering whether to splash out on a new one. No idea what could have been the cause. Invested in a new power supply not so long ago. Most annoying!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Another lie in, 11.30 this morning, Ah well, nowhere to go, nothing to do, life gets tedious don't it!


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> Another lie in, 11.30 this morning, Ah well, nowhere to go, nothing to do, life gets tedious don't it!


Usually at this time of year we have something to look forward to in the coming year, such as a holiday booked, or a music school to attend.

Just can't plan in Plague Time, cos it's such a faff trying to get your money back when suddenly it's locked down.

Still, keep beggaring on, as Churchill (sort of) said.


----------



## Malx

Flamme said:


> I saw the footage and really dont get it how Britain has no better flood defense system at work while excelling in other areas of life...Year after year I see the images of disaster on par with some less developed countries...


Too large a population on a relatively small land mass - has resulted in building homes on flood plains. There are other reasons but other posters with technical knowledge will be better placed to explain than I.


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> Too large a population on a relatively small land mass - has resulted in building homes on flood plains. There are other reasons but other posters with technical knowledge will be better placed to explain than I.


I've read lots of letters from people saying that the river authorities are not dredging the waterways as they used to and that's part of the problem. 
The problem is no doubt getting worse - more extreme weather events - so that plans that may have contained high water in the past will be tested more often and more strongly.

Nature can surprise even the best laid plans - York has been flooding since at least Viking times and that was more or less taken for granted when I was growing up there. 
Then some expensive flood schemes were put into operation to control the Ouse - but in 2015 a decision was taken which led to the other York river, the Foss, flooding. I met someone in 2016 who had had to be evacuated from her house by boat! She was selling up, understandably. 
http://futureclimateinfo.com/case-s...looding occurre d,flowing back into the Foss.






But sorry - I'm not the poster with technical knowledge that Malx mentions - just weighing in with anecdotal stuff.

Godot is still to arrive!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> I've read lots of letters from people saying that the river authorities are not dredging the waterways as they used to and that's part of the problem.
> The problem is no doubt getting worse - more extreme weather events - so that plans that may have contained high water in the past will be tested more often and more strongly.
> 
> Nature can surprise even the best laid plans - York has been flooding since at least Viking times and that was more or less taken for granted when I was growing up there.
> Then some expensive flood schemes were put into operation to control the Ouse - but in 2015 a decision was taken which led to the other York river, the Foss, flooding. I met someone in 2016 who had had to be evacuated from her house by boat! She was selling up, understandably.
> http://futureclimateinfo.com/case-s...looding occurre d,flowing back into the Foss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sorry - I'm not the poster with technical knowledge that Malx mentions - just weighing in with anecdotal stuff.
> 
> Godot is still to arrive!


Yes, Yorkshire's right soggy at the moment. Dredging regularly gets trotted out as a panacea, but it's the land-management equivalent of snake-oil. All it does is to accelerate volumes of water downstream when the need is to decelerate water entering catchments in the first place. We had a drive out this pm while rain and sleet showers were sweeping through. Every minor hillside road was a stream and the Aire and Wharfe rivers are brimming. Flood management has to begin at the top of the system and be planned from headwaters to estuary, not piecemeal. Rant over.


----------



## Luchesi

Pat Fairlea said:


> Yes, Yorkshire's right soggy at the moment. Dredging regularly gets trotted out as a panacea, but it's the land-management equivalent of snake-oil. All it does is to accelerate volumes of water downstream when the need is to decelerate water entering catchments in the first place. We had a drive out this pm while rain and sleet showers were sweeping through. Every minor hillside road was a stream and the Aire and Wharfe rivers are brimming. Flood management has to begin at the top of the system and be planned from headwaters to estuary, not piecemeal. Rant over.


Yes, slight changes in regional climates and curious humans will notice. This century will be the beginning of all that. In the past there's only been cycles which revert to the mean.


----------



## Flamme

Malx said:


> Too large a population on a relatively small land mass - has resulted in building homes on flood plains. There are other reasons but other posters with technical knowledge will be better placed to explain than I.


Yeah but can the muddy soil be hardened with some building materials and lifted high above the water level...


----------



## Ingélou

We always have a quiet Christmas so it's much the same as usual and I've enjoyed it.

BUT - I've just read that London is getting rather bad, with one hospital having to treat patients in ambulance bays as they don't have the beds. And sad news about the floods too. 

Feeling guilty now...


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> Yeah but can the muddy soil be hardened with some building materials and lifted high above the water level...


Let's ask the Dutch.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> Yes, Yorkshire's right soggy at the moment. Dredging regularly gets trotted out as a panacea, but it's the land-management equivalent of snake-oil. All it does is to accelerate volumes of water downstream when the need is to decelerate water entering catchments in the first place. We had a drive out this pm while rain and sleet showers were sweeping through. Every minor hillside road was a stream and the Aire and Wharfe rivers are brimming. Flood management has to begin at the top of the system and be planned from headwaters to estuary, not piecemeal. Rant over.


Every new construction upstream creates impervious surfaces (paving, roofs) that cause the water fo run off faster instead of soaking in. This makes the downstream flashier with quicker rises in water levels as greater quantities of water flow downstream, resulting in flooding. Some areas are now requiring detention/retention basins for new construction to balance the loss of permeable surface.

Of course sometimes it is just that there was a monstrously huge storm and a lot of runoff. We had one rain in Detroit a few years back that had some freeways flooded up to the overpass where they dipped under surface streets. I drove home from work in it in a pickup where the tailpipe was about 10 inches above the ground and heard it burble a couple times in some of the worse flooded areas. Saw geysers coming out of sewers, so figure a lot of flooded basements.


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> Let's ask the Dutch.


A few years ago on TV I saw houses in Holland that were built on top of buoyancy tanks the house was kept in location by a number of poles driven into the foundations and guide channels built into the house, the house rose and fell with the flood water and was kept in place by these poles.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> Let's ask the Dutch.


You sure can learn a lot from theme, in every way.


----------



## Ingélou

A third 'no-newspaper' day - our newsagent told us that their distributor thought wrongly that they were on holiday on Boxing Day - then kept saying that things would be all right the next day. They're saying it again. I do hope they mean it this time - reading a book over breakfast just isn't the same, and we're missing all the puzzles - codewords, target & two crosswords - that we do together. 

The GP surgery is shut till tomorrow - fingers crossed that my super-duper eye-drops will hold out....

Still, the weather looks nice.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SixFootScowl said:


> Every new construction upstream creates impervious surfaces (paving, roofs) that cause the water fo run off faster instead of soaking in. This makes the downstream flashier with quicker rises in water levels as greater quantities of water flow downstream, resulting in flooding. Some areas are now requiring detention/retention basins for new construction to balance the loss of permeable surface.
> 
> Of course sometimes it is just that there was a monstrously huge storm and a lot of runoff. We had one rain in Detroit a few years back that had some freeways flooded up to the overpass where they dipped under surface streets. I drove home from work in it in a pickup where the tailpipe was about 10 inches above the ground and heard it burble a couple times in some of the worse flooded areas. Saw geysers coming out of sewers, so figure a lot of flooded basements.


Basements in areas prone to flooding? What a great idea!
Our local river is famously 'flashy', not because of built hard surfaces upstream but because of a karstic limestone landscape that drains really quickly. Some of the surface water goes into underground chambers that later discharge in one great sploosh so the river gets a big lump of water dumped in. Around here, we're used to it, but still get building developers planning exciting new constructions on flood-prone land.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> Basements in areas prone to flooding? What a great idea!
> Our local river is famously 'flashy', not because of built hard surfaces upstream but because of a karstic limestone landscape that drains really quickly. Some of the surface water goes into underground chambers that later discharge in one great sploosh so the river gets a big lump of water dumped in. Around here, we're used to it, but still get building developers planning exciting new constructions on flood-prone land.


Actually most of these houses are far from the floodplain. This was a huge storm. I am guessing well beyond the 0.2 percent chance flood. That may have been th e only time some of these houses ever saw flooding.


----------



## Luchesi

The controls are on the very top line! and I always end up at the bottom scrolling and scrolling. Why can't they be on the top and the bottom of every page or at least just on the bottom -- because that's where we end up.


----------



## Ingélou

Some forums that I belong to have 'go down' and 'go up', which makes for a bit more speed. 
(But then, they don't have 'likes', so there's no way to just agree with someone without making a post.)


----------



## Taggart

Luchesi said:


> The controls are on the very top line! and I always end up at the bottom scrolling and scrolling. Why can't they be on the top and the bottom of every page or at least just on the bottom -- because that's where we end up.


Home key? Takes me to the top every time.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I need Ctrl and Home to get to the top, Home by itself just gets me one post up


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


> Home key? Takes me to the top every time.


likewise END key to go to the bottom.


----------



## senza sordino

Taggart said:


> Home key? Takes me to the top every time.





SixFootScowl said:


> likewise END key to go to the bottom.


Why am I just finding this out now?!! *

*This is the gripe of the day thread, so I phrased my post as a gripe when actually I'm grateful for the information. I never knew this before, thanks


----------



## Ingélou

You're not the only one. 
(Why didn't he tell me?)


----------



## Dan Ante

It does not work with my HOME/END keys


----------



## SixFootScowl

senza sordino said:


> Why am I just finding this out now?!! *
> 
> *This is the gripe of the day thread, so I phrased my post as a gripe when actually I'm grateful for the information. I never knew this before, thanks


I only found out a year ago, so after about 15 or more years of wearing out mouse wheels.

Oh, yeah, about that gripe stuff. I have often thought we need an Anti-Gripe thread for not-gripe things we want to say. Is anti-gripe the right term for a reverse gripe?

As for Gripes, I sure wish I could send PMs without waiting 60 seconds between each one. Gets annoying at times.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> It does not work with my HOME/END keys


What are you on a Mac?

It works for me on Linux. I think it is a keyboard function independent of operating system? Just speculating here.

Or do you eat corn chips at the computer. I once had the M key go out and bought a new keyboard, then a couple days later the corn chip bit that was blocking the M key crushed enough that it started working again. Is this a gripe? Well I don't know. It is probably not a bad idea to have a spare keyboard (and mouse and monitor and computer and chair, and office and.....). Oh, lesson learned, don't eat corn chips at the keyboard.


----------



## pianozach

Dan Ante said:


> It does not work with my HOME/END keys





SixFootScowl said:


> What are you on a Mac?
> 
> It works for me on Linux. I think it is a keyboard function independent of operating system? Just speculating here.
> 
> Or do you eat corn chips at the computer. I once had the M key go out and bought a new keyboard, then a couple days later the corn chip bit that was blocking the M key crushed enough that it started working again. Is this a gripe? Well I don't know. It is probably not a bad idea to have a spare keyboard (and mouse and monitor and computer and chair, and office and.....). Oh, lesson learned, don't eat corn chips at the keyboard.


I'm on a Mac (specifically, an iMac) and the "home" and "end" keys work just fine. My "page up" and "page down" buttons also work as intended.

It might be a browser issue. Or perhaps you have disabled them somehow.


----------



## mikeh375

My gripe...

Covid deniers and anti-vaxxers.
In the UK, hospitals are now at breaking point and on the verge of having to refuse patients. A demonstration outside a hospital in London by deluded fools who deny the existence of CV19 had ICU nurses in tears.

https://www.ladbible.com/news/uk-maskless-protesters-shout-covid-is-a-hoax-at-london-hospital-20210102

This terrible death inducing situation we find ourselves in could be avoided if people realised that real life does not reverberate concordantly in alternative and insidious agenda driven echo chambers online. It's time people started facing up to their moral and civic responsibilities.

If you are a cv19 denier or anti-vaxxer then shame on you.

_"Covid rule-breakers 'have blood on their hands" says intensive care doctor.
_

Covid rule-breakers 'have blood on their hands' says intensive care doctor

Amen to that.

This gripe is far from over.


----------



## Ingélou

I saw the 'blood on your hands' article on the BBC and was very perturbed. I deplore - and cannot understand - covid-deniers and anti-vaxxers. But 'gripe' hardly covers it. I also hate it that people are hungry in the third world, and all the senseless wars.


----------



## Dan Ante

SixFootScowl said:


> What are you on a Mac?d.


That was on my old DELL desktop with Vista but on my new DELL lap top with the dreaded W10 nothing works so I use the elevator slide bar on right of screen. My mouse wheels wear out as well.


----------



## Ingélou

No newspaper again today - but understandably, because all the pavements are icy so the boys/girls can't be expected to deliver. The Gemtown forum tells of people falling and breaking bones out in the street today. So Taggart took the car up to collect instead. 

Result - we've got our newspaper. :clap:

Yeah - we've got our newspaper to read and look what's in it...


----------



## DaveM

Ingélou said:


> No newspaper again today - but understandably, because all the pavements are icy so the boys/girls can't be expected to deliver. The Gemtown forum tells of people falling and breaking bones out in the street today. So Taggart took the car up to collect instead.
> 
> Result - we've got our newspaper. :clap:
> 
> Yeah - we've got our newspaper to read and look what's in it...


You hear the car come up the driveway. Excitement! No newspaper for days and here it comes! He comes in and, joy, has the newspaper. You grab it from his hand and open the folded paper to see the headline: WE ARE DOOMED!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> I saw the 'blood on your hands' article on the BBC and was very perturbed. I deplore - and *cannot understand - covid-deniers and anti-vaxxers*. But 'gripe' hardly covers it. I also hate it that people are hungry in the third world, and all the senseless wars.


Well i don't care for the term denier as it has negative implications. I don't deny covid, but I do not believe the hype over it (e.g., no increase in deaths from covid: http://archive.is/DJdin). It is more like a bad flu season. I am largely anti vax (but my dog gets her rabies shot). More than happy to discuss on PM but not on this forum. I put a few items out in the vax thread but try not to get caught up. People can read what I post and make what they wish of it..


----------



## Strange Magic

No, I think "denier" works quite well here. "Bad flu season". Is there more? I'll bet there is.


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> Well i don't care for the term denier as it has negative implications. I don't deny covid, but I do not believe the hype over it (e.g., no increase in deaths from covid: http://archive.is/DJdin). It is more like a bad flu season. I am largely anti vax (but my dog gets her rabies shot). More than happy to discuss on PM but not on this forum. I put a few items out in the vax thread but try not to get caught up. People can read what I post and make what they wish of it..


:tiphat: I am sorry if I used a term which does not fit your stance. I didn't think of you at all - I was just quoting the post above, and saying, really, that this thread wasn't really started for this sort of serious discussion.

There is a thread which does discuss covid and mention it in the title, and I will post there regarding the other point you make.


----------



## DaveM

SixFootScowl said:


> Well i don't care for the term denier as it has negative implications. I don't deny covid, but I do not believe the hype over it (e.g., no increase in deaths from covid: http://archive.is/DJdin). It is more like a bad flu season. I am largely anti vax (but my dog gets her rabies shot). More than happy to discuss on PM but not on this forum. I put a few items out in the vax thread but try not to get caught up. People can read what I post and make what they wish of it..


The link you put up has been debunked and retracted. It's yet more unfortunate misinformation that is fuel for Covid deniers (or, in this case, Covid diminishers): 'it's just the flu.'









"_ Editor's Note: After The News-Letter published this article on Nov. 22, it was brought to our attention that our coverage of Genevieve Briand's presentation "COVID-19 Deaths: A Look at U.S. Data" has been used to support dangerous inaccuracies that minimize the impact of the pandemic.
We decided on Nov. 26 to retract this article to stop the spread of misinformation, as we noted on social media. However, it is our responsibility as journalists to provide a historical record. We have chosen to take down the article from our website, but it is available here as a PDF.

As assistant director for the Master's in Applied Economics program at Hopkins, Briand is neither a medical professional nor a disease researcher. At her talk, she herself stated that more research and data are needed to understand the effects of COVID-19 in the U.S.

Briand was quoted in the article as saying, "All of this points to no evidence that COVID-19 created any excess deaths. Total death numbers are not above normal death numbers." This claim is incorrect and does not take into account the spike in raw death count from all causes compared to previous years. According to the CDC, there have been almost 300,000 excess deaths due to COVID-19. Additionally, Briand presented data of total U.S. deaths in comparison to COVID-19-related deaths as a proportion percentage, which trivializes the repercussions of the pandemic. This evidence does not disprove the severity of COVID-19; an increase in excess deaths is not represented in these proportionalities because they are offered as percentages, not raw numbers.

Because of these inaccuracies and our failure to provide additional information about the effects of COVID-19, The News-Letter decided to retract this article. It is our duty as a publication to combat the spread of misinformation and to enhance our fact-checking process. We apologize to our readers. _"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> :tiphat: I am sorry if I used a term which does not fit your stance. I didn't think of you at all - I was just quoting the post above, and saying, really, that this thread wasn't really started for this sort of serious discussion.
> 
> There is a thread which does discuss covid and mention it in the title, and I will post there regarding the other point you make.


Oh no problem I should have clarified and seen that you were only quoting. We are friends and while we have differences on this, it is not something that would come between us. Things may be different in England too.


----------



## NoCoPilot

There's a place in Groups for discussing the mistaken belief that 2 million dead worldwide is "just a bad flu season."


----------



## Dan Ante

pianozach said:


> I'm on a Mac (specifically, an iMac) and the "home" and "end" keys work just fine. My "page up" and "page down" buttons also work as intended.
> 
> It might be a browser issue. Or perhaps you have disabled them somehow.


Unbelievable the HOME/END is now working and I have not done a thing??

Same on my lap top so what is going on has some one tweaked the forum?


----------



## mikeh375

DaveM said:


> The link you put up has been debunked and retracted. It's yet more unfortunate misinformation that is fuel for Covid deniers (or, in this case, Covid diminishers): 'it's just the flu.'
> 
> View attachment 148447
> 
> 
> "_ Editor's Note: After The News-Letter published this article on Nov. 22, it was brought to our attention that our coverage of Genevieve Briand's presentation "COVID-19 Deaths: A Look at U.S. Data" has been used to support dangerous inaccuracies that minimize the impact of the pandemic.
> We decided on Nov. 26 to retract this article to stop the spread of misinformation, as we noted on social media. However, it is our responsibility as journalists to provide a historical record. We have chosen to take down the article from our website, but it is available here as a PDF.
> 
> As assistant director for the Master's in Applied Economics program at Hopkins, Briand is neither a medical professional nor a disease researcher. At her talk, she herself stated that more research and data are needed to understand the effects of COVID-19 in the U.S.
> 
> Briand was quoted in the article as saying, "All of this points to no evidence that COVID-19 created any excess deaths. Total death numbers are not above normal death numbers." This claim is incorrect and does not take into account the spike in raw death count from all causes compared to previous years. According to the CDC, there have been almost 300,000 excess deaths due to COVID-19. Additionally, Briand presented data of total U.S. deaths in comparison to COVID-19-related deaths as a proportion percentage, which trivializes the repercussions of the pandemic. This evidence does not disprove the severity of COVID-19; an increase in excess deaths is not represented in these proportionalities because they are offered as percentages, not raw numbers.
> 
> Because of these inaccuracies and our failure to provide additional information about the effects of COVID-19, The News-Letter decided to retract this article. It is our duty as a publication to combat the spread of misinformation and to enhance our fact-checking process. We apologize to our readers. _"


Nice Dave. I doubt it'll get a response, but it's just what we need to fight the irresponsible harm being done.
The irresponsible harm being done is another gripe of mine.


----------



## Ingélou

Today was the day I was going to be brave again and change the strings on my 'best violin' - the other to follow later in the week. 

Today was also the day I was struck down with my digestive lurgi and feel too weak and tired to do anything.


----------



## Malx

Ingélou said:


> Today was the day I was going to be brave again and change the strings on my 'best violin' - the other to follow later in the week.
> 
> Today was also the day I was struck down with my digestive lurgi and feel too weak and tired to do anything.


Take care - the strings can wait.


----------



## senza sordino

Ingélou said:


> Today was the day I was going to be brave again and change the strings on my 'best violin' - the other to follow later in the week.
> 
> Today was also the day I was struck down with my digestive lurgi and feel too weak and tired to do anything.


I hope you feel better soon.

I'm sure you know this, but you can't remove all the strings at the same time from the violin as the bridge will fall off, but also, the violin is used to being under tension, so the sound post might move too.

I change strings one by one as needed, not all at once. I can't speak for the price there, but here, a complete set of strings for a violin is over $80. The G string alone is about $30. I could shop around online for cheaper strings I guess. There are so few choices here.

So for the price and keeping the bridge in place, I change my strings as needed one by one. I admit I change my strings too infrequently. I use Dominant Strings, as these seem to me to be the most stable.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Today was the day I was going to be brave again and change the strings on my 'best violin' - the other to follow later in the week.
> 
> Today was also the day I was struck down with my digestive lurgi and feel too weak and tired to do anything.


Oh dear, I do hope tomorrow brings a speedy recovery. This is always a rotten time of year to feel unwell, and even more so with Cv19 doing the rounds.


----------



## Ingélou

senza sordino said:


> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I'm sure you know this, but you can't remove all the strings at the same time from the violin as the bridge will fall off, but also, the violin is used to being under tension, so the sound post might move too.
> 
> I change strings one by one as needed, not all at once. I can't speak for the price there, but here, a complete set of strings for a violin is over $80. The G string alone is about $30. I could shop around online for cheaper strings I guess. There are so few choices here.
> 
> So for the price and keeping the bridge in place, I change my strings as needed one by one. I admit I change my strings too infrequently. I use Dominant Strings, as these seem to me to be the most stable.


Thank you, senza sordino. Yes, I did know - I realise now that I should have written 'start to change the strings'. I was planning to change all the strings - long overdue, because I'm so nervous - but in ones and twos over two or three days, maybe moving from fiddle to fiddle, but starting with the best one, which is more worn because I play it more.

I use Dominant for my cheaper fiddle - it was what the luthier put on for me originally - but I find it very hard to fit the ball into the fine tuner and am thinking of trying the strings which my 'best fiddle' uses this time, pirastro tonica, instead.

My fiddle teacher, being HIP, doesn't go in for fine tuners, but I remember problems with pegs when I was a child and find them much easier. Likewise, though I love the sound of gut, I remember how difficult it was to stabilise and how often it went out of tune when I was a child and only the E string was metal.

Of course, I know there are some better gut strings now and various amalgams - but as you say, strings are expensive and I am unwilling to pay out for experiments which might not work. I like the sound of the strings and fiddles that I have and anyway, I mostly play folk these days so it doesn't have to sound too lyrical. (Which is a good thing because my vibrato is not very good - in fact I'm not sure I can even call it 'vibrato'.)

It's silly to be scared of changing strings, but I have always been nervous about doing practical things and the thought of injuring my violins is so horrible.


----------



## Dan Ante

I once tried a nylon C string on my 5 string Bass what a disaster it would never stay in tune just stretched all of the time so went back to gut


----------



## SixFootScowl

Maybe I am paranoid but if I played violin, i would always wear safety glasses. Can't imagine what a snapped string might do. Guitar safer as not played by face.

So here is a gripe, or more of a funny. Busy day yesterday. Had to pick my sister up from hospital which was an 82 mile round trip, then get the dog to the vet in the afternoon. Forgot to collect the urine sample and got to the vet exactly at appointment time. They said they would get the dog in a few minutes so I went to collect the sample Well i got a good sample 1/3 of the sample container and an equal amount all over my hand. Ever try to shove a container under the back end of a squatting female dog to collect a sample? It is difficult. Anyway, the vet appointment went well for a nearly 12-year-old dog.


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> Maybe I am paranoid but if I played violin, i would always wear safety glasses. Can't imagine what a snapped string might do. Guitar safer as not played by face.
> 
> So here is a gripe, or more of a funny. Busy day yesterday. Had to pick my sister up from hospital which was an 82 mile round trip, then get the dog to the vet in the afternoon. Forgot to collect the urine sample and got to the vet exactly at appointment time. They said they would get the dog in a few minutes so I went to collect the sample Well i got a good sample 1/3 of the sample container and an equal amount all over my hand. Ever try to shove a container under the back end of a squatting female dog to collect a sample? It is difficult. Anyway, the vet appointment went well for a nearly 12-year-old dog.


I've had a few strings snap on me, but (touch wood) it hasn't been too scary - not as bad as the time I had my bow snap on me. I'd just returned to the violin, and my fiddle teacher was an HIP specialist & performer and kept encouraging me to tighten it to emulate the baroque bow. It snapped on me while I was practising alone - very violent and I think one end of it pinged me on the brow. I went zooming off to buy another from the music shop and the luthier told me off as if for sacrilege - I shouldn't feel that I needed to obey a teacher who was young enough to be my son, he commented!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

As it happens, I have had the female dog urine sample experience - it wasn't easy! 

Hope your sister has a good convalescence. :tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

I've had several piano strings break, although 95% of them on a single spinet piano I played at a theatre for 2-1/2 years. I'm an aggressive player, and as the sole source of accompaniment for the shows needed to be an orchestra.

We had also had the hammers "treated", that is, hardened, for a brighter and more percussive tone.

One time we had an audience member inform me that the piano was haunted (she claimed to be a witch, and came to see the show based on the title, "Ruddigore, or The Witch's Curse"). She "read" the piano by placing her hands on it, and claimed that something awful had happened at the factory when it was being assembled (which sounds like the plot of Stephen King's "Christine"). I mean, really, I'd have one or two strings break every couple of weeks.

Other than *that*, I think I've had strings break maybe two or three times in my lifetime of playing piano.


----------



## Ingélou

I didn't even know piano strings _could_ break!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> I didn't even know piano strings _could_ break!


These guys managed to break all the strings or at least rip them out of their anchorings.


----------



## pianozach

Ingélou said:


> I didn't even know piano strings _could_ break!


Fortunately, they are encased in a frame, and inside the piano.

But when they go, they really _go_.

_*"Bang!"*_


----------



## TxllxT

*Gripe*

For TC linguists: gripe according to https://www.lexico.com/en/definition/gripe
is derived from >>Origin
Old English grīpan 'grasp, clutch', of Germanic origin; related to Dutch grijpen, German greifen 'seize', also to grip and grope; gripe (sense 1 of the verb), of US origin, dates from the 1930s.<<
The relation to Dutch 'grijpen' and German 'greifen' is being made, but there exists in Dutch also 'griep' (influenza) and the urban verb 'griepen' which means complaining like a sick person, a misanthrope. From the German 'greifen' >>to seize >> 'seizure' there exists a link to flu (which is derived by the way from Italian influenza >> Influenza earned its name from an Italian folk word that attributed colds, cough, and fever to the influence of the stars. Later the term evolved into influenza del freddo-"influence of the cold." https://nieman.harvard.edu/wp-content/uploads/pod-assets/microsites/NiemanGuideToCoveringPandemicFlu/AnIntroduction/InfluenzaAtAGlance.aspx.html#:~:text=Influenza%20earned%20its%20name%20from,%E2%80%9Cinfluence%20of%20the%20cold.%E2%80%9D ) and having high temperature. But with 'seizure' one doesn't think of a metaphorical use in the first place. With the Dutch verb 'griepen' the metaphorical use as whining is however evident. Presently under the Covid regime quite a number of Dutch still assert that it is only 'een griepje' (little flu), but also this way of speaking is influenced by 'griepen'.
Summa summarum: the Dutch own the patent of gripe.


----------



## Ingélou

TxllxT said:


> Summa summarum: the Dutch own the patent of gripe.


I'm afraid not. The root word came over here with the Anglo-Saxons, and the import duty has been long paid. We own it now. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

gripe
/ɡrʌɪp/

noun
1.
INFORMAL
*a minor complaint.* *(That's what I was thinking of...  )*
"my only gripe is the size of the page numbers"

Similar:
complaint
grumble
moan
groan
grievance
objection
protest
whine
cavil
quibble
niggle
grouse
beef
bellyaching
beefing
bitching
grouching
whinge
whingeing
kvetch

(Definition from Oxford Languages)


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Txllxt - as you are Dutch would you also care to explain to us of the origins of the word 'poppycock'? :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Its an orthodox xmas here and suddenly its a beautiful sunny day although it was a darkening flood only yesterday. Strange.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Its an orthodox xmas here and suddenly its a beautiful sunny day although it was a darkening flood only yesterday. Strange.


Happy Christmas! I hope you have a lovely day. :tiphat:

'Old Christmas Day' here - it was celebrated in country areas into the twentieth century, the government not having been forgiven for the Calendar Reform in England and Scotland. 

The American version of The Cherry Tree Carol, collected in the early twentieth century in the Appalachians, has a verse where the Christ Child in Mary's womb replies to Joseph that

'On Old Christmas Morning
My Birthday shall be,
When the stars in the elements
Are shining so free.'

https://www.timeanddate.com/holiday...n January 7 is,the Gregorian calendar in 1752.
*'Christmas on January 7 is also known as Old Christmas Day. Eleven days were dropped to make up for the calendar discrepancy that accumulated with Julian calendar when England and Scotland switched from the Julian to the Gregorian calendar in 1752. Many people, especially in rural areas, did not accept the loss of these 11 days and preferred to use the Julian calendar.'*


----------



## TxllxT

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Txllxt - as you are Dutch would you also care to explain to us of the origins of the word 'poppycock'? :lol:


Having read https://www.haggardhawks.com/post/poppycock and https://www.worldwidewords.org/weirdwords/ww-pop1.htm I'm flabbergasted. 'Pappekak' may be the Dutch original, but I doubt whether this has to do something with 'pap' / porridge. My two cents go to 'paap' (derived from il Papa, the Pope) for being the origin of 'poppy'. In Dutch the Polish pope was nicknamed 'Popie Jopie' [Pope John II], so also in Dutch the vowel 'aa' may change into 'o'. The doubling of the 'p' has a diminishing & derisive effect. So Popie => poppy. With cock the ground becomes more slippery. I don't think that the Dutch would ever designate one of their beloved foods in the past as 'kak' / excrement. Also the typical English urban meaning, derived from the French word 'coq' may be present, because many Huguenots (French protestants) fled to the Dutch Republic having the surname 'le cock'. In Dutch there exists also a metaphorical meaning of 'kak', meaning highbrow talk having a hot potato in one's mouth. Someone talks 'bekakt', meaning that one has an :tiphat: upper-class accent. But already in 'bekakt' the Dutch criticize the 'kak' that's in the substance. Summa summarum: poppycock means popish craptalk, humbug. My late father loved the British saying: "His mouth was making overtime, while his brains had a day off".


----------



## elgar's ghost

So it's nothing to do with baby poo, then?


----------



## TxllxT

elgars ghost said:


> So it's nothing to do with baby poo, then?


IMO no. In Dutch pappekak sounds construed. If you really want to get hold of it in Dutch, then the stuff would be 'papkak'. Porridge spoon = paplepel; no pap*pe*-construction exists, just pap-. In the past the Dutch and the English used to relish in anti-popish agitprop.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^
Another myth debunked. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ingélou

I had a rather-poor night because of indigestion but was finally catching up on my sleep when at eight o'clock my landline phone rang (I'd forgotten to switch it off).

I asked who it was, and the man asked if he could speak to John, and was I John? (Heck, my voice must be deeper than I supposed.)
I said, 'You have just woken me up. I hope this is important.'

He said, 'It is...' and proceeded to launch into the usual scam about something wrong with our internet, so I put the phone down.

What really bugs me is his _aggrieved_ tone.


----------



## Bulldog

Ingélou said:


> I had a rather-poor night because of indigestion but was finally catching up on my sleep when at eight o'clock my landline phone rang (I'd forgotten to switch it off).
> 
> I asked who it was, and the man asked if he could speak to John, and was I John? (Heck, my voice must be deeper than I supposed.)
> I said, 'You have just woken me up. I hope this is important.'
> 
> He said, 'It is...' and proceeded to launch into the usual scam about something wrong with our internet, so I put the phone down.
> 
> What really bugs me is his _aggrieved_ tone.


When I get calls like the above, I tell them that I'm very busy and asked them to give me their name and home phone number; the call ends quickly. Or, I tell them to f.... off.


----------



## Ingélou

Bulldog said:


> When I get calls like the above, I tell them that I'm very busy and asked them to give me their name and home phone number; the call ends quickly. *Or, I tell them to f.... off.*


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Sounds good to me!


Another handy one is to interrupt them by shouting "Who are you? How did you get this number?" in a really alarmed, panicky voice. Usually gets them off the line.


----------



## Luchesi

Pat Fairlea said:


> Another handy one is to interrupt them by shouting "Who are you? How did you get this number?" in a really alarmed, panicky voice. Usually gets them off the line.


Who would ever give these callers money, or even any time at all?

It's like you're walking down a busy city street and somebody stops you and wants to sell you a car warranty. Really? Get away from me.


----------



## Ingélou

These phone scams are so long-running that they must make money - there must be people who are fooled somewhere. I have every sympathy because I'm rather trusting myself and have been conned in the past - I started a religious studies degree course which turned out to be run by a vicar, defrocked for bigamy, who kept opening up courses, taking the fees, and shutting them down again.

PS - Maybe I should say that I 'used to be' trusting. Since joining TC, I've toughened up a little.


----------



## pianozach

Ingélou said:


> I had a rather-poor night because of indigestion but was finally catching up on my sleep when at eight o'clock my landline phone rang (I'd forgotten to switch it off).
> 
> I asked who it was, and the man asked if he could speak to John, and was I John? (Heck, my voice must be deeper than I supposed.)
> I said, 'You have just woken me up. I hope this is important.'
> 
> He said, 'It is...' and proceeded to launch into the usual scam about something wrong with our internet, so I put the phone down.
> 
> What really bugs me is his _aggrieved_ tone.


"Yes, I know how to spell Teamviewer"


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> I had a rather-poor night because of indigestion but was finally catching up on my sleep when at eight o'clock my landline phone rang (I'd forgotten to switch it off).
> 
> I asked who it was, and the man asked if he could speak to John, and was I John? (Heck, my voice must be deeper than I supposed.)
> I said, 'You have just woken me up. I hope this is important.'
> 
> He said, 'It is...' and proceeded to launch into the usual scam about something wrong with our internet, so I put the phone down.
> 
> What really bugs me is his _aggrieved_ tone.


We get a few of these now and again I ask them to wait and I will get Grandma...


----------



## Ingélou

Dan Ante said:


> We get a few of these now and again I ask them to wait and I will get Grandma...


That might not work for me. I'll do what my mother used to do - she used to pretend to be deaf and ask them to repeat everything they said. They soon gave up.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Ingélou said:


> I had a rather-poor night because of indigestion but was finally catching up on my sleep when at eight o'clock my landline phone rang (I'd forgotten to switch it off).
> 
> I asked who it was, and the man asked if he could speak to John, and was I John? (Heck, my voice must be deeper than I supposed.)
> I said, 'You have just woken me up. I hope this is important.'
> 
> He said, 'It is...' and proceeded to launch into the usual scam about something wrong with our internet, so I put the phone down.
> 
> What really bugs me is his _aggrieved_ tone.


Reminds me rather of a scene in a Seinfeld episode when Jerry tells a telemarketer he can't talk to him right now, can he have_ his_ home phone no. ?


----------



## NoCoPilot

My mother taught me what to do with spam callers. You very quietly lay down the receiver and walk away. It usually takes them several minutes of their OWN TIME to run through their written speech before they notice they're not getting any response from you. After 10 minutes or so you can hang up the phone and release their line to make another spam call.

This frustrates them so much they never call back.


----------



## SixFootScowl

NoCoPilot said:


> My mother taught me what to do with spam callers. You very quietly lay down the receiver and walk away. It usually takes them several minutes of their OWN TIME to run through their written speech before they notice they're not getting any response from you. After 10 minutes or so you can hang up the phone and release their line to make another spam call.
> 
> This frustrates them so much they never call back.


Think how many fewer calls they could put through if everyone did this!


----------



## mikeh375

NoCoPilot said:


> My mother taught me what to do with spam callers. You very quietly lay down the receiver and walk away. It usually takes them several minutes of their OWN TIME to run through their written speech before they notice they're not getting any response from you. After 10 minutes or so you can hang up the phone and release their line to make another spam call.
> 
> This frustrates them so much they never call back.


I play the dumb old fool for as long as possible when I get a call telling me "there is a problem with my Windows Computer", normally from an Indian call centre.
I've managed to draw the conversation out for many minutes because of my apparent computer illiteracy. When I deem that enough time has elapsed to save one call from being made to another victim, I politely tell them that I'm on a Mac and then give them a load of verbal ******. Incredibly, once, a man stayed on the line and exchanged insults with me. I was delighted as I reckon this wasted enough of his time to save yet another unsuspecting victim from being duped.

Speaking of scams, this below is unconscionable. This f***er needs a direct injection of a massive viral load of CV19 and then thrown into an isolation cell for a few weeks

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9123815/Police-issue-warning-Covid-fraudster-goes-door-door-offering-fake-vaccine-jabs-160.html


----------



## Dorsetmike

Had about half an hour on a chat line to Amazon, one or more of the local couriers thinks it good enough to get the door to the block of flats and leave parcels or packages just inside the door instead of bringimg it to the individual flat (65 flats over 4 floors) So easy for a visitor or resident to pick it up and make off with it.
Took me half an hour to get a result - minor bright spot I also managed to persuade them that before 9 am doesn't exist for us old uns, got it noted deliveries not before 11 am!


----------



## Ad Astra

We live in a rural area yet for the third day in a row we were woke up by an ambulance.

Edit:

My gripe is with the fact there is someone else near us needing an ambulance. Not with being woke up.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ad Astra said:


> We live in a rural area yet for the third day in a row we were woke up by an ambulance.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My gripe is with the fact there is someone else near us needing an ambulance. Not with being woke up.


The fact that an ambulance was sent each time should be a cause for a sense of happiness surely


----------



## Flamme

Ingélou said:


> Happy Christmas! I hope you have a lovely day. :tiphat:
> 
> 'Old Christmas Day' here - it was celebrated in country areas into the twentieth century, the government not having been forgiven for the Calendar Reform in England and Scotland.
> 
> The American version of The Cherry Tree Carol, collected in the early twentieth century in the Appalachians, has a verse where the Christ Child in Mary's womb replies to Joseph that
> 
> 'On Old Christmas Morning
> My Birthday shall be,
> When the stars in the elements
> Are shining so free.'
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/holiday...n January 7 is,the Gregorian calendar in 1752.
> *'Christmas on January 7 is also known as Old Christmas Day. Eleven days were dropped to make up for the calendar discrepancy that accumulated with Julian calendar when England and Scotland switched from the Julian to the Gregorian calendar in 1752. Many people, especially in rural areas, did not accept the loss of these 11 days and preferred to use the Julian calendar.'*


Thanks Ing...I didnt celbrate it much. My dad was orthodox and mum catholic...I lived with mum so I was under her influence and experienced the Catholic one as a REAL one...

I took some days off work and immediately feel out of place...House is a mess and I dont know what to start first...


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

We got a call late last night from a troubled soul named Cheryl who apparently mistook our number for another's. She seemed drunk and/or out of her senses and would not take the info. that she dialed incorrectly sitting down. She repeatedly, incessantly, called back and so we turned our phone off. She ended up leaving _38 messages_ (!). Some of them mumbled and incomprehensible, others Christian-oriented, "You are the lamp unto my feet, etc." Sometimes, she promised someone to come visit, she promised to be the co-pilot. As she gave her complete name, we Googled her and were a little surprised at how much we could learn about her. She lives in an assisted care center and evidently needs lots of it. My wife said, aren't you glad you're not in her situation? We've got a lot to be thankful for." Indeed, and I get to listen to _Ivan the Terrible_ today... Hopefully not _Cheryl the Terrible_.


----------



## Guest

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> We got a call late last night from a troubled soul named Cheryl who apparently mistook our number for another's. She seemed drunk and/or out of her senses and would not take the info. that she dialed incorrectly sitting down. She repeatedly, incessantly, called back and so we turned our phone off. She ended up leaving _38 messages_ (!). Some of them mumbled and incomprehensible, others Christian-oriented, "You are the lamp unto my feet, etc." Sometimes, she promised someone to come visit, she promised to be the co-pilot. As she gave her complete name, we Googled her and were a little surprised at how much we could learn about her. She lives in an assisted care center and evidently needs lots of it. My wife said, aren't you glad you're not in her situation? We've got a lot to be thankful for." Indeed, and I get to listen to _Ivan the Terrible_ today... Hopefully not _Cheryl the Terrible_.


That reminds me of a comedy bit from years ago. The phone rings, mother picks up and her adult daughter is on the line, "oh, it's terrible, we've all got the flu, there's no food in the house, etc, etc, etc." Momma keeps reassuring, "don't worry, I'll come over, I'll bring chicken soup, etc, etc, etc" Finally momma says, "Don't worry Emily, it will be fine." The reply, "Emily? this is Debra... Is this 555-1234." "No, this is 555-1235."

A long silence,

"Does this mean you're not coming over?"


----------



## Ad Astra

Dan Ante said:


> The fact that an ambulance was sent each time should be a cause for a sense of happiness surely


I know one of the ladies passed away sadly, I found out yesterday. I don't know if I should feel sad or not she was 93. We tried our best so support her but being locked in your home for over a year had really depressed her.

The only thing that seemed to help was letting her tell stories to our children. We were told to stop that by Police unfortunately. I saw her last week when I delivered groceries. Spoke to her the day before she passed. 

93 is a good age I just wish her last days were brighter.

God Bless everyone.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ad Astra said:


> I know one of the ladies passed away sadly, I found out yesterday. I don't know if I should feel sad or not she was 93. We tried our best so support her but being locked in your home for over a year had really depressed her.
> 
> The only thing that seemed to help was letting her tell stories to our children. We were told to stop that by Police unfortunately. I saw her last week when I delivered groceries. Spoke to her the day before she passed.
> 
> 93 is a good age I just wish her last days were brighter.
> 
> God Bless everyone.


With this covid virus over running the hospitals as in the UK ambulances would be in short demand, 90 is a good age but no one wants to die, is this mother nature trying to reduce the earths population...


----------



## Flamme

Tbh when I hear of someone dying really old age, like 80s, 90s I cannot help not to think of mum who died not reaching 68...I woiuld be satisfied if she had only 5 years more...Today I was on cemetery after a while...It all looks surreal under the snow, almost void of darkness and death


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


> Tbh when I hear of someone dying really old age, like 80s, 90s I cannot help not to think of mum who died not reaching 68...I woiuld be satisfied if she had only 5 years more...Today I was on cemetery after a while...It all looks surreal under the snow, almost void of darkness and death


It certainly is hard to deal with early deaths like that. My brother passed away in 2015 at age 64. I can't even visit the grave site as it is 800 miles away near Superior, Wisconsin. Nice stone, has a Mustang automobile engraved on it. He was a hot rodder. I sure miss calling him for car advice and especially since my son and I bought a Mustang in 2017 and there are questions that I would value his advice over most others, just because he is family.


----------



## Flamme

I was always a very spiritual person but I was skeptical about the ''afterlife''...But After that event I can tell I feel her presence...Sometimes stronger, sometimes weaker but I just cannot accept the fact that she in whatever shape or form cannot see all the kids that were born after her passing and who she would love so muuch...Maybe its psychological, maybe its true, one day I will find out.


----------



## Ad Astra

Flamme said:


> I was always a very spiritual person but I was skeptical about the ''afterlife''...But After that event I can tell I feel her presence...Sometimes stronger, sometimes weaker but I just cannot accept the fact that she in whatever shape or form cannot see all the kids that were born after her passing and who she would love so muuch...Maybe its psychological, maybe its true, one day I will find out.


My personal view is that death is not the end. I don't want to derail the thread but I'd not be so quick to deny your own feelings. I have had similar experiences.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dorsetmike said:


> Had about half an hour on a chat line to Amazon, one or more of the local couriers thinks it good enough to get the door to the block of flats and leave parcels or packages just inside the door instead of bringimg it to the individual flat (65 flats over 4 floors) So easy for a visitor or resident to pick it up and make off with it.
> Took me half an hour to get a result - minor bright spot I also managed to persuade them that before 9 am doesn't exist for us old uns, got it noted deliveries not before 11 am!


Admirable pensionering! An example to all of us over 65.


----------



## Flamme

Ad Astra said:


> My personal view is that death is not the end. I don't want to derail the thread but I'd not be so quick to deny your own feelings. I have had similar experiences.


I can feel things...On the edges...Where the spiritual world crosses into ours...I think I would have been a ''medium'' back in the day...I ''know'' when spirits are absent and when they ''arrive''...Anyway today is a ''World Hug Day'' so from me to all my friends here...


----------



## Ad Astra

I don’t want to use Amazon but it’s so hard these days. I had to order some glass jars because I’ve been making lots of jams, marmalade and chutney for people in our village. I bought 12 and 2 were broken, I’ve had to send the full set of 12 back rather than Amazon replacing the 2 broken jars why?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

I'm switching to graveyard shift on Monday. I'm actually looking forward to it because it's different and I can enjoy the actual day more since that's when I'll be off, but actually making that transition is going to be a gigantic pain in the butt. It's probably going to take a while to align my internal rhythm on a nocturnal mode


----------



## SixFootScowl

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I'm switching to graveyard shift on Monday. I'm actually looking forward to it because it's different and I can enjoy the actual day more since that's when I'll be off, but actually making that transition is going to be a gigantic pain in the butt. It's probably going to take a while to align my internal rhythm on a nocturnal mode


That is a rough shift. Do you get extra pay for taking that? A friend of mine preferred the graveyard shift because there were less supervisors breathing down everyone's necks. Was a more relaxed work environment.


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> Had about half an hour on a chat line to Amazon, one or more of the local couriers thinks it good enough to get the door to the block of flats and leave parcels or packages just inside the door instead of bringimg it to the individual flat (65 flats over 4 floors) So easy for a visitor or resident to pick it up and make off with it.
> Took me half an hour to get a result - minor bright spot I also managed to persuade them that before 9 am doesn't exist for us old uns, got it noted deliveries not before 11 am!


I have never purchased from Amazon but I am looking to purchase an item for my HiFi system are they all that bad to deal with? Mike I still rise at 6:30


----------



## Ad Astra

Dan Ante said:


> I have never purchased from Amazon but I am looking to purchase an item for my HiFi system are they all that bad to deal with? Mike I still rise at 6:30


In my experiences no they are good most of the time. Although they make stupid decisions sometimes. It really depends on what version of Amazon you are dealing with ironically I think the US has the worst customer service due to lacklustre consumer protection laws.

Question if I may the part for tour Hi-Fi system is it sold directly from Amazon or is it a third party seller? You have to be careful with that.


----------



## Flamme

Finally I went to work in my company and it was like a waking from a winter sleep. Day was just SMASHY, everything went on my hand, I did almost 100% of some stuff I usually with all the effort get done around 50 the most...Then I had a successful job interview online...


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

SixFootScowl said:


> That is a rough shift. Do you get extra pay for taking that? A friend of mine preferred the graveyard shift because there were less supervisors breathing down everyone's necks. Was a more relaxed work environment.


Yeah I do get some extra pay for it. The same applies here for it being a pretty chill work environment, since it'd just be me and one other person


----------



## Luchesi

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Yeah I do get some extra pay for it. The same applies here for it being a pretty chill work environment, since it'd just be me and one other person


The worst shift I worked was briefing fighter pilots 2 AM to 10 AM. They would start coming in at 4 AM. You had to get up by 1 AM, get ready, go to work and you were still working at 10 AM in the morning - and you were really dragging! The day shift wondered why you looked rickety and shabby. lol


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Luchesi said:


> The worst shift I worked was briefing fighter pilots *2 AM to 10 AM*. They would start coming in at 4 AM. You had to get up by 1 AM, get ready, go to work and you were still working at 10 AM in the morning - and you were really dragging! The day shift wondered why you looked rickety and shabby. lol


That's the exact shift I work :lol:
My job's to provide to IT support for German clientele so I have to work that shift because of the time difference.

How long did you serve in the air force (or still)?


----------



## Luchesi

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> That's the exact shift I work :lol:
> My job's to provide to IT support for German clientele so I have to work that shift because of the time difference.
> 
> How long did you serve in the air force (or still)?


25 years and then they wanted me to move and head up a data division in Illinois and I said no thanks, I'll just get a civilian contract job.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ad Astra said:


> In my experiences no they are good most of the time. Although they make stupid decisions sometimes. It really depends on what version of Amazon you are dealing with ironically I think the US has the worst customer service due to lacklustre consumer protection laws.
> 
> Question if I may the part for tour Hi-Fi system is it sold directly from Amazon or is it a third party seller? You have to be careful with that.


It was a Bluetooth Audio Adapter for Music Streaming Sound System, (esinkin W29-us Wireless Audio Adapter) which a friend suggested but I have since decided it is not what I want.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I went to the shops today, but I forgot my handkerchief. That's the second time I've done that this month.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I hear about bluetooth for some years now but still have no idea what it is.


----------



## Ad Astra

SixFootScowl said:


> I hear about bluetooth for some years now but still have no idea what it is.


Bluetooth is a standardised wireless technology used to exchange data between electronic devices over short distances using UHF radio waves. Basically your phone, laptop etc can send pictures, videos and music etc via "bluetooth" to other bluetooth devices.

I have a pair of Sennheiser bluetooth headphones that connect to our music server via bluetooth. I can listen to the music wirelessly more securely than using IR transmission.

Edit: It's how modern devices talk to one another.


----------



## Ad Astra

I was sitting having lunch with my parents, siblings and fiancé. My Dad was acting the clown as usual and making everyone laugh. Then I woke up and realised it was only a dream... 

No sleep for me tonight time it seems; Well Mr. Karajan looks like it’s just the two of us again.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> I hear about bluetooth for some years now but still have no idea what it is.


Bluetooth is a wireless technology used for exchanging data between fixed and mobile devices over short distances using UHF radio waves.

For most of us it's so we can connect our cellphone to wireless earbuds (inter-ear headphones) or wireless speakers.

Many of us might also use it to connect our computer to our printer. We do.


----------



## Flamme

Saw that type of behaviour here before but still re-learning a forgotten lesson is needed from time to time...


----------



## Ad Astra

pianozach said:


> Bluetooth is a wireless technology used for exchanging data between fixed and mobile devices over short distances using UHF radio waves.
> 
> For most of us it's so we can connect our cellphone to wireless earbuds (inter-ear headphones) or wireless speakers.
> 
> Many of us might also use it to connect our computer to our printer. We do.


Was my answer flawed in some way?


----------



## Ad Astra

Flamme said:


> Saw that type of behaviour here before but still re-learning a forgotten lesson is needed from time to time...


Are you alright? I tried to message you but it was disabled.


----------



## Ad Astra

I am being “ignored” by people for no reason to my knowledge. I have been “unfriended” by someone out of the blue. I didn’t realise I was doing anything wrong my apologies.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ad Astra said:


> I am being "ignored" by people for no reason to my knowledge. I have been "unfriended" by someone out of the blue. I didn't realise I was doing anything wrong my apologies.


There are some weird people in the world just ignore.


----------



## DaveM

Ad Astra said:


> I am being "ignored" by people for no reason to my knowledge. I have been "unfriended" by someone out of the blue. I didn't realise I was doing anything wrong my apologies.


Being 'Ignored' is a rite of passage on TC. Wear it as a badge of honor!


----------



## Flamme

Yesterday I was verbally assaulted by a women who is a co-owner of a smaller part of my house...She actually with her sister rents that small part and rarely comes around, living somewhere else...But yesterday although I approached her in a most polite and timely manner, she went GUNG-HO on my behind...''You dont tidy up the yard, why did you plant this, why did you plant that why did you make a canopy over your staircase without asking us etc''...I was at first confused and only told her to lower her voice...But today I sent her a message where I in 3 points explained in jurist terms, I havwe a law school after all, why we are the major owner and why an object they built in the yard before we bought the house is not legal...I think I surprised them and it was unpleasant to me...I usually avoid arguing and yelling but when I do I go guns blazing...I seem at first week, meek and naive but when I get a grip Im like a viper lol Yesterday I was criticized by my sister ''How you can tell me anything but are afraid of others''...And that is partially true..Sometimes I try to see the good in people and avoid confrontation until Im ready to pounce but then beware...Im glad the life didnt manage to break my spine yet


----------



## Ad Astra

Thanks All and I'm sorry you went through that *Flamme* I was genuinely worried. Some people are so lacking in self awareness. Perhaps you are too polite to her?


----------



## pianozach

Ad Astra said:


> Was my answer flawed in some way?


Nope. Your answer was on the next page when I answered the question, and I didn't see it. Happens all the time.


----------



## pianozach

Ad Astra said:


> I am being "ignored" by people for no reason to my knowledge. I have been "unfriended" by someone out of the blue. I didn't realise I was doing anything wrong my apologies.


You're probably talking about Facebook, right?

You probably said something that pissed someone off. It happens. Unless someone tells you why, you might not know.

I had an old friend unfriend me, and I happened to notice because he no longer showed up on Facebook. A couple of months later he sends me a Messenger message about something else. I asked him about it; no reply.

People can go ballistic over almost anything these days. I posted a picture of mittens Bernie Sanders photoshopped into the *Sgt. Pepper's* album cover, and someone felt I had desecrated the *Beatles* because they think Bernie is _*"a POS"*_. This is the same guy that posted a photoshopped version of the *Abbey Road* cover where Paul was being run over by a car.


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> Yesterday I was verbally assaulted by a women who is a co-owner of a smaller part of my house...She actually with her sister rents that small part and rarely comes around, living somewhere else...But yesterday although I approached her in a most polite and timely manner, she went GUNG-HO on my behind...''You dont tidy up the yard, why did you plant this, why did you plant that why did you make a canopy over your staircase without asking us etc''...I was at first confused and only told her to lower her voice...But today I sent her a message where I in 3 points explained in jurist terms, I havwe a law school after all, why we are the major owner and why an object they built in the yard before we bought the house is not legal...I think I surprised them and it was unpleasant to me...I usually avoid arguing and yelling but when I do I go guns blazing...I seem at first week, meek and naive but when I get a grip Im like a viper lol Yesterday I was criticized by my sister ''How you can tell me anything but are afraid of others''...And that is partially true..Sometimes I try to see the good in people and avoid confrontation until Im ready to pounce but then beware...Im glad the life didnt manage to break my spine yet


 Some people don't realize how stressful they make the lives of others. Or maybe they do.. Stress causes damage to organs etc. 
Stressed out and depressed individuals reproduce less and make very poor parents so nature has this way of eliminating them from the competition for food in a population.

The very young Jagger and Richard wrote;

There's no time to lose, I heard her say 
Catch your dreams before they slip away 
Dying all the time 
Lose your dreams 
And you will lose your mind 
Ain't life unkind?


----------



## Ad Astra

pianozach said:


> Nope. Your answer was on the next page when I answered the question, and I didn't see it. Happens all the time.


No problem it's not on the next page for me but I didn't take into account different formatting. 



pianozach said:


> You're probably talking about Facebook, right?
> 
> You probably said something that pissed someone off. It happens. Unless someone tells you why, you might not know.
> 
> I had an old friend unfriend me, and I happened to notice because he no longer showed up on Facebook. A couple of months later he sends me a Messenger message about something else. I asked him about it; no reply.
> 
> People can go ballistic over almost anything these days. I posted a picture of mittens Bernie Sanders photoshopped into the *Sgt. Pepper's* album cover, and someone felt I had desecrated the *Beatles* because they think Bernie is _*"a POS"*_. This is the same guy that posted a photoshopped version of the *Abbey Road* cover where Paul was being run over by a car.


I don't use Facebook for this very reason (plus concerns on data collection). I wouldn't say I'm Conservative as in "Republican" but I'm certainly not a Democrat. Even if I lean "right" I find most Bernie means funny especially if they are creative in some way. I actually think I saw that on Reddit I don't know if you posted it there or it was stolen from your Facebook?

I don't like confrontation and try to avoid it if it's unnecessary. People are hypersensitive nowadays and it really gets me down grown adults reacting like teenagers. Social media has a regressive affect on people especially adults,


----------



## Ad Astra

Luchesi said:


> The very young Jagger and Richard wrote;
> 
> There's no time to lose, I heard her say
> Catch your dreams before they slip away
> Dying all the time
> Lose your dreams
> And you will lose your mind
> Ain't life unkind?


:tiphat:

characters limit


----------



## Open Book

pianozach said:


> Nope. Your answer was on the next page when I answered the question, and I didn't see it. Happens all the time.


Ad Astra:
"Bluetooth is a standardised wireless technology used to exchange data between electronic devices over short distances using UHF radio waves. "

pianozach :
"Bluetooth is a wireless technology used for exchanging data between fixed and mobile devices over short distances using UHF radio waves."

Your first sentences were so similar that it almost seemed as if you were trying to improve on what he said while pretending he wasn't there (ignoring him). But it was innocent.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

pianozach said:


> You're probably talking about Facebook, right?
> 
> You probably said something that pissed someone off. It happens. Unless someone tells you why, you might not know.
> 
> I had an old friend unfriend me, and I happened to notice because he no longer showed up on Facebook. A couple of months later he sends me a Messenger message about something else. I asked him about it; no reply.
> 
> People can go ballistic over almost anything these days. I posted a picture of mittens Bernie Sanders photoshopped into the *Sgt. Pepper's* album cover, and someone felt I had desecrated the *Beatles* because they think Bernie is _*"a POS"*_. This is the same guy that posted a photoshopped version of the *Abbey Road* cover where Paul was being run over by a car.


Being unfriended is trying, admittedly, and hurtful, but I would venture to say that asking to be friends with someone (friend _and_ relative) and being rejected is worse. Happened to me twice. On the plus side, those persons can't unfriend you later!


----------



## pianozach

Ad Astra said:


> No problem it's not on the next page for me but I didn't take into account different formatting.
> 
> I don't use Facebook for this very reason (plus concerns on data collection). I wouldn't say I'm Conservative as in "Republican" but I'm certainly not a Democrat. Even if I lean "right" I find most Bernie means funny especially if they are creative in some way. I actually think I saw that on Reddit I don't know if you posted it there or it was stolen from your Facebook?
> 
> I don't like confrontation and try to avoid it if it's unnecessary. People are hypersensitive nowadays and it really gets me down grown adults reacting like teenagers. Social media has a regressive affect on people especially adults,


I didn't make the meme, I stole it from somewhere else and posted it in a *Beatles* FB group.

_"Social media has a regressive affect on people especially adults"_

It's a bit like feeling anonymous while driving. People will do things while driving they'd never attempt as a pedestrian.

E.g., white car cuts off red car, red car honks horn incessantly, drives around the white car even though they end up in the fire lane, cuts of the white car and "break checks" 'em.

Imagine that at the checkout line at the supermarket.


----------



## Open Book

Just don't have more than 12 items in the express checkout.


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> [...]
> Imagine that at the checkout line at the supermarket.


Some people shouldn't use carts at the store. It seems to happen all the time. I'll be walking and someone basically "tailgates" me with their cart, or they come around a corner so fast that they nearly hit me. My mom jokingly said I should pretend that they hit me. Don't give me ideas! :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Luchesi said:


> Some people don't realize how stressful they make the lives of others. Or maybe they do.. Stress causes damage to organs etc.
> Stressed out and depressed individuals reproduce less and make very poor parents so nature has this way of eliminating them from the competition for food in a population.
> 
> The very young Jagger and Richard wrote;
> 
> There's no time to lose, I heard her say
> Catch your dreams before they slip away
> Dying all the time
> Lose your dreams
> And you will lose your mind
> Ain't life unkind?


Yeah. But one shouild not keep it inside...One should be brave...Better to even die brave than live life as a bloody coward!


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> Yeah. But one shouild not keep it inside...One should be brave...Better to even die brave than live life as a bloody coward!


why?

( 09876543210 : from 42,321,758,803-th of pi )


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> Yeah. But one shouild not keep it inside...One should be brave...Better to even die brave than live life as a bloody coward!


A slacker tries to prove his life's worth to get into God's 'permanent collection'. | Library of God


----------



## Ad Astra

Have you seen the size of a Mars bar lately my goodness...

Disgraceful


----------



## DaveM

Ad Astra said:


> Have you seen the size of a Mars bar lately my goodness...
> 
> Disgraceful


Did you eat all of it?


----------



## adriesba

I don't understand why people comment on YouTube videos saying "Why is this recommended to me such-and-such years later?" Yes, it's apparent at this point that this is just what the YouTube algorithm does. And it's not like videos have an expiration date.


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> I don't understand why people comment on YouTube videos saying "Why is this recommended to me such-and-such years later?" Yes, it's apparent at this point that this is just what the YouTube algorithm does. And it's not like videos have an expiration date.


That is internet terror by anonymous, vigorous "I know it all loners" in there attic , somewhere in the world.


----------



## adriesba

I bought something on Amazon, but apparently the postal service lost it. So the seller sent me a replacement. But the replacement was incomplete, and I had to return it. Then silly me didn't put the barcode in the box like I was supposed to, so now I'm waiting for an email to see if they can still process it. I had a different Amazon order, and it was not the item pictured, so I have to send that back too.


----------



## Varick

pianozach said:


> We had also had the hammers "treated", that is, hardened, for a brighter and more percussive tone.


What is the technique to "harden" the hammers? I had my hammers softened because it was too bright when I was young and my father kept complaining how loud the piano was. They do that by picking them and making them fluffier/softer, but what is the technique on hardening them? Is it some kind of hardening solution that is dripped on them?

V


----------



## Varick

Ad Astra said:


> No problem it's not on the next page for me but I didn't take into account different formatting.
> 
> I don't use Facebook for this very reason (plus concerns on data collection). I wouldn't say I'm Conservative as in "Republican" but I'm certainly not a Democrat. Even if I lean "right" I find most Bernie means funny especially if they are creative in some way. I actually think I saw that on Reddit I don't know if you posted it there or it was stolen from your Facebook?
> 
> I don't like confrontation and try to avoid it if it's unnecessary. People are hypersensitive nowadays and it really gets me down grown adults reacting like teenagers. Social media has a regressive affect on people especially adults,


Social media is hardest on adolescents because of their age and seeking of acceptance by peers. Watch the Netflix Documentary "The Social Dilemma." It really gives a great description of how toxic it has become. I hardly ever go on social media, especially Fakebook. They have their uses, but their negatives have outweighed their positives IMO. It can, however, be difficult on anyone who doesn't have a strong constitution and sense of self. Just remember why I call it Fakebook instead of Facebook:

1. People promote a false image of their life as if it's just made up of great times with friends and family, and vacations. 
2. All the photos are "positive" unlike life. and 
3. Nobody has 500 friends.

As the great Norm MacDonald once said, "On Facebook, I have 28,000 friends. In real life I have two."

Regarding the Bernie Mittens memes, anyone who gets bent over that should really seek counseling. My friends, family, and colleagues both on the left and right side of the political fence had a lot of laughs over those memes texting back and forth. There was nothing political about them. I thought the funniest one was after weeks of those, a Meme with Bernie looking into and pointing angrily at the camera saying, "I was f#*%ing freezing you c*#ts!" Funny stuff.

V


----------



## Varick

Ad Astra said:


> In my experiences no they are good most of the time. Although they make stupid decisions sometimes. It really depends on what version of Amazon you are dealing with ironically I think the US has the worst customer service due to lacklustre consumer protection laws.


Not sure what it's like in other countries but here in the US, most of the transactions of returns to Amazon are pain free. Someone (perhaps it was you) mentioned third party sellers. Sometimes that can be a hassle because of a "restocking" and/or "return postage" fee, but if it's directly from Amazon, it's practically a no-questions-asked policy outside of a multiple choice drop down menu of why you are returning it.

Most other companies (whether it is or is not through Amazon) here in the US take back products and give great customer service because they don't want you to go to their competition. One example (out of dozens I could give) was our Kureg machine. We had it for about 4 years, long after the warranty had expired. The pump went, and me being very handy, I was ready to buy a new pump and install it myself as long as it was cheaper than buying a new one. I called the company to order a new pump and they just sent us a brand new machine, free of charge. When I asked if we should return our old one, they told us not to even bother. This has happened with multiple products my wife and I have bought throughout the years. Most companies want your loyalty and they are willing to do almost anything to get it.

V


----------



## HenryPenfold

I don't know what it's like for people in the US, but nearly all our canned/tinned produce have ring-pull lids. Today I was preparing a tuna mayo sandwich for my lunch and had everything ready including a cold non-alcoholic drink, and when I tried to open the can of tuna, the ring-pull failed and I was left with a slightly opened can. I had to use a conventional can opener, which was not quite that easy as you might think because the can is designed to be opened differently. This sort of thing happens all too often.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I had a ring break off before I even started to pull, luckily the can had a rim that would take an opener.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I made a cup of tea earlier today and took it into the living room and sat down to listen to some music. I took a sip of my tea and it was awful. I had forgotten the sugar. I had to go back to the kitchen and add sugar, return to the living room and restart the music. It may seem forgetful on my part, but I'd say it's because the tea and matching sugar jars that I recently bought are almost indistinguishable. They've used a Gothic style font on the front of the jars. Why couldn't they just use a clear easy to read font? For example TEA, SUGAR.


----------



## Malx

Today has been a ****** of a day, sorry but just felt the need to vent off somewhere.
My brother-in-law, an absolute pearl of a guy who already was fighting Myeloma cancer in his blood, last week was told that he also has prostrate cancer, further tests have now revealed it has spread to his bladder, and bones.
I have not felt like listening to anything after we heard at lunch time and am enveloped in a numbness - why do the good guys have to suffer?
Apologys for the negative post but I feel a bit better for sharing, if that makes any sort of sense.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Today has been a ****** of a day, sorry but just felt the need to vent off somewhere.
> My brother-in-law, an absolute pearl of a guy who already was fighting Myeloma cancer in his blood, last week was told that he also has prostrate cancer, further tests have now revealed it has spread to his bladder, and bones.
> I have not felt like listening to anything after we heard at lunch time and am enveloped in a numbness - why do the good guys have to suffer?
> Apologys for the negative post but I feel a bit better for sharing, if that makes any sort of sense.


So sorry to hear this Malx, my heart goes out to you and your family ......


----------



## ArtMusic

Varick said:


> Social media is hardest on adolescents because of their age and seeking of acceptance by peers. Watch the Netflix Documentary "The Social Dilemma." It really gives a great description of how toxic it has become. I hardly ever go on social media, especially Fakebook. They have their uses, but their negatives have outweighed their positives IMO. It can, however, be difficult on anyone who doesn't have a strong constitution and sense of self. Just remember why I call it Fakebook instead of Facebook:
> 
> 1. People promote a false image of their life as if it's just made up of great times with friends and family, and vacations.
> 2. All the photos are "positive" unlike life. and
> 3. Nobody has 500 friends.
> 
> As the great Norm MacDonald once said, "On Facebook, I have 28,000 friends. In real life I have two."
> 
> Regarding the Bernie Mittens memes, anyone who gets bent over that should really seek counseling. My friends, family, and colleagues both on the left and right side of the political fence had a lot of laughs over those memes texting back and forth. There was nothing political about them. I thought the funniest one was after weeks of those, a Meme with Bernie looking into and pointing angrily at the camera saying, "I was f#*%ing freezing you c*#ts!" Funny stuff.
> 
> V


Well said, I agree.


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> Today has been a ****** of a day, sorry but just felt the need to vent off somewhere.
> My brother-in-law, an absolute pearl of a guy who already was fighting Myeloma cancer in his blood, last week was told that he also has prostrate cancer, further tests have now revealed it has spread to his bladder, and bones.
> I have not felt like listening to anything after we heard at lunch time and am enveloped in a numbness - why do the good guys have to suffer?
> Apologys for the negative post but I feel a bit better for sharing, if that makes any sort of sense.


I am very sorry to hear this - news like this really does knock the bottom out of the world. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Malx

Thanks for the kind words folks much appreciated.


----------



## Luchesi

HenryPenfold said:


> I made a cup of tea earlier today and took it into the living room and sat down to listen to some music. I took a sip of my tea and it was awful. I had forgotten the sugar. I had to go back to the kitchen and add sugar, return to the living room and restart the music. It may seem forgetful on my part, but I'd say it's because the tea and matching sugar jars that I recently bought are almost indistinguishable. They've used a Gothic style font on the front of the jars. Why couldn't they just use a clear easy to read font? For example TEA, SUGAR.


Tea in a jar over there?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Luchesi said:


> Tea in a jar over there?


Well, yes. At least the older generation do. Or a caddy.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Some of us use tea bags, also dare I say it sachets of café latte; when one lives alone things like that can save one a lot of time and effort. (at 87 in about 4 weeks, am I entitled to consider myself one of the older generation?)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dorsetmike said:


> Some of us use tea bags, also dare I say it sachets of café latte; when one lives alone things like that can save one a lot of time and effort. (at 87 in about 4 weeks, am I entitled to consider myself one of the older generation?)


If we can't rely on people of your vintage to make tea and coffee properly, what hope is there for us????? :lol:


----------



## Dorsetmike

I'm past caring, why should I waste what time I may have left making more work for myself ut:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dorsetmike said:


> I'm past caring, why should I waste what time I may have left making more work for myself ut:


Very true and very wise!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> Some of us use tea bags, also dare I say it sachets of café latte; when one lives alone things like that can save one a lot of time and effort. (at 87 in about 4 weeks, am I entitled to consider myself one of the older generation?)


Older generation ??? are you in la la land, you are a relic of the past mate :wave:


----------



## SixFootScowl

So about 1:40 this am I posted in the Current Listening thread. I just looke not 10 hours later and there are 40 more posts after mine. Now that is all good, but it makes if near impossible (or at least very impractical) for me to try keeping up with the thread. I wonder if they spit it out to several threads based on type of music (violin, piano concerto, symphony, etc. or maybe era). I don't know, maybe that only makes things worse, but I am able to keep up with the current opera listening thread, which has far, far less traffic.


----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


> So about 1:40 this am I posted in the Current Listening thread. I just looke not 10 hours later and there are 40 more posts after mine. Now that is all good, but it makes if near impossible (or at least very impractical) for me to try keeping up with the thread. I wonder if they spit it out to several threads based on type of music (violin, piano concerto, symphony, etc. or maybe era). I don't know, maybe that only makes things worse, but I am able to keep up with the current opera listening thread, which has far, far less traffic.


Operas tend to take longer to listen too than a concerto or most Symphonies so that may have something to do with it - also without intention of offending I guess fewer people listen regularly to Opera.
A few posters also post one work from a disc then make a different post later with a second item from the same disc - I don't understand why if its the same day - but thats just me.
Having said that - isn't it great that so many people are listening to great music.


----------



## Varick

SixFootScowl said:


> So about 1:40 this am I posted in the Current Listening thread. I just looke not 10 hours later and there are 40 more posts after mine. Now that is all good, but it makes if near impossible (or at least very impractical) for me to try keeping up with the thread. I wonder if they spit it out to several threads based on type of music (violin, piano concerto, symphony, etc. or maybe era). I don't know, maybe that only makes things worse, but I am able to keep up with the current opera listening thread, which has far, far less traffic.


I know what you mean. About a week or so ago, I posted on a thread I believe was on the 1st page still. I couldn't get on until the next day. Someone had "taken apart" my post and there were so many issues I had with that response, but by the time I got back on, the thread was already 4 or 5 pages deep. There was no way I was going to respond to something that many pages back. So, I just let it go. It is what it is.

V


----------



## Varick

Malx, I hope you're feeling better and all the best and prayers for your Brother-In-Law and family!

V


----------



## Malx

Varick said:


> Malx, I hope you're feeling better and all the best and prayers for your Brother-In-Law and family!
> 
> V


Thanks Varick I appreciate the thoughts - its tough to come to terms with these situations.


----------



## Taggart

SixFootScowl said:


> So about 1:40 this am I posted in the Current Listening thread. I just looke not 10 hours later and there are 40 more posts after mine. Now that is all good, but it makes if near impossible (or at least very impractical) for me to try keeping up with the thread. I wonder if they spit it out to several threads based on type of music (violin, piano concerto, symphony, etc. or maybe era). I don't know, maybe that only makes things worse, but I am able to keep up with the current opera listening thread, which has far, far less traffic.


Yup. We're putting a new one up *every year* because it gets so big. It runs about 6 pages or 150 posts a day 

I think the variety is what makes it popular. People see something new and give it a try. It's a blink and you miss it kind of thread.


----------



## adriesba

Yeah, that's understandable about the current listening threads! :lol: I enjoy them because they are more fast-paced compared to the other threads, and it's fun when you see one person's listening influence others to want to listen to the same thing. The variety of music people listen to and post there keeps things interesting. I don't always follow it though. I might read it thoroughly for a week then stop for awhile.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dorsetmike said:


> I'm past caring, why should I waste what time I may have left making more work for myself ut:


Dorsetmike, you're an inspiration. I'm 20 years younger than you, and privileged to learn from a master of wrinklydom.


----------



## adriesba

I hate working around lighting when taking pictures indoors. Guess it's good that most of the stuff I like to take pictures of is outdoors!


----------



## Malx

I posted earlier on the thread that my Brother-in-Law was struggling with multiple cancers, we spoke yesterday evening, his treatment seems to be working well and his strength is improving this news was cheering to hear. Unfortunately he then had to tell us his ex-wife had a fall last week caused by a massive heart attack the paramedics managed to resuscitate her but too late to stop brain damage - she passed away yesterday morning - I feel so sorry for my two nieces who are having so much to deal with and feel a huge sense of frustration of not being able to do all that I would want to in the current restrictions.
Not a great start to the year.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I posted earlier on the thread that my Brother-in-Law was struggling with multiple cancers, we spoke yesterday evening, his treatment seems to be working well and his strength is improving this news was cheering to hear. Unfortunately he then had to tell us his ex-wife had a fall last week caused by a massive heart attack the paramedics managed to resuscitate her but too late to stop brain damage - she passed away yesterday morning - I feel so sorry for my two nieces who are having so much to deal with and feel a huge sense of frustration of not being able to do all that I would want to in the current restrictions.
> Not a great start to the year.


I am so sorry to hear this upsetting news. My heartfelt sympathies to you and yours


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> I posted earlier on the thread that my Brother-in-Law was struggling with multiple cancers, we spoke yesterday evening, his treatment seems to be working well and his strength is improving this news was cheering to hear. Unfortunately he then had to tell us his ex-wife had a fall last week caused by a massive heart attack the paramedics managed to resuscitate her but too late to stop brain damage - she passed away yesterday morning - I feel so sorry for my two nieces who are having so much to deal with and feel a huge sense of frustration of not being able to do all that I would want to in the current restrictions.
> Not a great start to the year.


So sorry to hear the news. xxx


----------



## Ingélou

That awful hard sound in your ears that means something's amiss in your mouth - and I had it last night while eating a packet of cheese and onion crisps. On the face of it, not a tooth-challenging food, but this is the second time in two weeks that I've chipped a piece of porcelain off the top of the same crown while eating crisps. Oh dear! Thank goodness I'm going to the dentists in ten days time for a check-up, for the first time for over a year. 

Today, I feel so depressed. 

No more chewy foods for the next ten days, and no more crisps maybe ever...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> That awful hard sound in your ears that means something's amiss in your mouth - and I had it last night while eating a packet of cheese and onion crisps. On the face of it, not a tooth-challenging food, but this is the second time in two weeks that I've chipped a piece of porcelain off the top of the same crown while eating crisps. Oh dear! Thank goodness I'm going to the dentists in ten days time for a check-up, for the first time for over a year.
> 
> Today, I feel so depressed.
> 
> No more chewy foods for the next ten days, and no more crisps maybe ever...


I have to be super careful with my remaining 6 remaining lower teeth. They hold the partial in. Thankfully my upper teeth are mostly still there. Every time I hit something hard when eating my first thought is, "Oh no, there goes another tooth."


----------



## Conrad2

I struggle with correct grammar and spelling. Which is odd, considering that I read above my grade level in school, and was placed into accelerated classes. It's kind of frustrating as often when I reread what I wrote, what I thought I put down on the paper was erroneously misspelled or is an entirely different word. I'm thankful that autocorrect exist, but it tends to be unreliable as it doesn't catch what words that are technically spelled correctly but are not what I have in mind (example: species vs spicies). I often conflate different words and passages with each other, while reading, which force me to slow down. I'm working on it, but it looks like it will take more than a lifetime to get rid of it.


----------



## ArtMusic

My gripe of the day: food deliveries delivered by people who smoke. I don't smoke. I personally think smoking is a revolting habit but if you handle food, deliver food, then please don't make it look like you just had a fix.


----------



## ArtMusic

Conrad2 said:


> I struggle with correct grammar and spelling. Which is odd, considering that I read above my grade level in school, and was placed into accelerated classes. It's kind of frustrating as often when I reread what I wrote, what I thought I put down on the paper was erroneously misspelled or is an entirely different word. I'm thankful that autocorrect exist, but it tends to be unreliable as it doesn't catch what words that are technically spelled correctly but are not what I have in mind (example: species vs spicies). I often conflate different words and passages with each other, while reading, which force me to slow down. I'm working on it, but it looks like it will take more than a lifetime to get ride of it.


Really? I never would have guessed. Your posts are always well written. (Mine are not. I am lazy. I often just type straight out and on a mobile device, which makes it worse because of the auto word pick, so it makes it look like my grammar is poor.)


----------



## Conrad2

ArtMusic said:


> Really? I never would have guessed. Your posts are always well written. (Mine are not. I am lazy. I often just type straight out and on a mobile device, which makes it worse because of the auto word pick, so it makes it look like my grammar is poor.)


I guess I hide it very well. Yikes, already spotted a typo in my post. 

It's a bit disconcerting, but I learn to live with it and make it a less significant obstacle in my endeavors.


----------



## Bulldog

ArtMusic said:


> My gripe of the day: food deliveries delivered by people who smoke. I don't smoke. I personally think smoking is a revolting habit but if you handle food, deliver food, then please don't make it look like you just had a fix.


Consider yourself fortunate that you can afford home food deliveries. If you have a problem with the smoking thing, get yourself to the store and get take-out.

My wife Ellen Jane had a friend who went nuts whenever she detected smoking. The three of us once went to a restaurant, and the friend bitched about smoke throughout the meal. That was the last time we socialized with her.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Once had a pizza delivery guy drop the pizza on our front porch. I happened to be at the front door and heard something and peeked out to see him putting the pizza back in the box and picking up a spilled extra sauce container, then he knocked and handed me the pizza as if nothing had happened. Unfortunately, pizza delivery is a low paying job and so a mishap like that is likely to set them back considerably, but really, how can one do that?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Another gripe. We acquired a used mini van a couple hears ago that has the fuel filler on the wrong (right) side. I suppose in England that is okay, but for me and for 40 years of filling on the left side, it is hard to remember which side of the pump to pull up to.

They standardized the shift lever on motorcycles to the left foot nearly 50 years ago, but car fuel doors, turn signals, and all sorts of other controls one needs to intuitively adjust while driving vary from car to car.


----------



## ArtMusic

Bulldog said:


> Consider yourself fortunate that you can afford home food deliveries. If you have a problem with the smoking thing, get yourself to the store and get take-out.
> 
> My wife Ellen Jane had a friend who went nuts whenever she detected smoking. The three of us once went to a restaurant, and the friend bitched about smoke throughout the meal. That was the last time we socialized with her.


We are hoping to make smoking and delivery outright illegal based on food-beverage serving health standards to stop it. Those staff should also be fired if they don't comply.


----------



## Conrad2

Nearly witness a car accident today. Thankful the motorist successful avoided that irresponsible driver. Used your turn signal, people, and don't turn right away. We are not pyschic! I'm beginning to support expanding traffic camera's role and usage level.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

This is more like a gripe of the year, but...

I can't ******* deal with my situation in life right now. I just can't deal with it anymore.

Basically, I'm suspended from college - Northwestern University - (God only knows for how long) for the dumbest reason imaginable. Because the suspension happened suddenly and mid-term, the only real option I had to not flunk classes and to reimburse tuition was to take a medical leave of absence. Only after I had accepted the MLOA did I learn that it carried along with it conditions for reinstatement ("recommendations") - including evaluation at an IOP (intensive outpatient program) or PHP (partial hospitalization program). No. Not happening. Why I don't have freedom over my own "treatment" plan (which in this case is complete ******** anyway) is beyond me. I don't need IOP, I don't need therapy, especially since it's going to mean I'll be spending another however many months in limbo with no future to look forward to. I didn't need to be suspended in the first place, especially since everything's ******* remote anyway. I need to get back to school, be with my friends, take classes, and graduate on time. No one at the University is being reasonable, consistent, or at all demonstrating concern for my well-being and my future. What little help they do seem to offer turns out to be manipulation. No one wants to take responsibility for anything; it's always "talk to this person, talk to that person, talk to the person who sent you to me". This has gone on for about 2 months now. It is demoralizing and torturous. It needs to stop.


----------



## Ingélou

Very sorry to hear of your situation. Has your Student Union Representative been of no help either? (But then things may be different across the Atlantic.)
I can't think of anything to say that isn't trite, but still I hope that things will improve for you. :tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> This is more like a gripe of the year, but...
> 
> I can't ******* deal with my situation in life right now. I just can't deal with it anymore.
> 
> Basically, I'm suspended from college - Northwestern University - (God only knows for how long) for the dumbest reason imaginable. Because the suspension happened suddenly and mid-term, the only real option I had to not flunk classes and to reimburse tuition was to take a medical leave of absence. Only after I had accepted the MLOA did I learn that it carried along with it conditions for reinstatement ("recommendations") - including evaluation at an IOP (intensive outpatient program) or PHP (partial hospitalization program). No. Not happening. Why I don't have freedom over my own "treatment" plan (which in this case is complete ******** anyway) is beyond me. I don't need IOP, I don't need therapy, especially since it's going to mean I'll be spending another however many months in limbo with no future to look forward to. I didn't need to be suspended in the first place, especially since everything's ******* remote anyway. I need to get back to school, be with my friends, take classes, and graduate on time. No one at the University is being reasonable, consistent, or at all demonstrating concern for my well-being and my future. What little help they do seem to offer turns out to be manipulation. No one wants to take responsibility for anything; it's always "talk to this person, talk to that person, talk to the person who sent you to me". This has gone on for about 2 months now. It is demoralizing and torturous. It needs to stop.


A rather sad situation. School administrations can be an idiotic bureaucracy.

So . . . what was the _*"dumbest reason imaginable"*_ for your suspension?


----------



## Ingélou

Surely that should be kept private for the time being?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Why are all the functions on computer programs and screens designed for people with youthful perfect vision. My 63-year-old eyeballs have trouble with a lot of features including the slider at the side of a Word document being too narrow, finding my cursor, which sometimes seems to play hide and seek on me, spreadsheets that default to tiny tiny text size and all the folks at the office don't bother to enlarge it, but expect me to review it.


----------



## Open Book

SixFootScowl said:


> Why are all the functions on computer programs and screens designed for people with youthful perfect vision. My 63-year-old eyeballs have trouble with a lot of features including the slider at the side of a Word document being too narrow, finding my cursor, which sometimes seems to play hide and seek on me, spreadsheets that default to tiny tiny text size and all the folks at the office don't bother to enlarge it, but expect me to review it.


I'm irritated with google maps right now. I can't read the street names, they are light grey print on white. Among other things I hate about google maps.

"youthful perfect vision"

Ironically, all the fine print is going to prematurely ruin the eyes of younger people, too. Years of reading fine print on computer screens is probably what ruined mine.


----------



## Taggart

SixFootScowl said:


> Why are all the functions on computer programs and screens designed for people with youthful perfect vision. My 63-year-old eyeballs have trouble with a lot of features including the slider at the side of a Word document being too narrow, finding my cursor, which sometimes seems to play hide and seek on me, spreadsheets that default to tiny tiny text size and all the folks at the office don't bother to enlarge it, but expect me to review it.


After using computers for about 12 years, my eyeballs decided they needed help (aged 44). Many years later, I'm using all the helps I can get. I've set my cursors to large. Can't do much about word, but if you right click in the scroll bar, you get a scroll menu. Excel has a zoom function. You can also increase the scale and layout of the display which blows up apps and text.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


> After using computers for about 12 years, my eyeballs decided they needed help (aged 44). Many years later, I'm using all the helps I can get. I've set my cursors to large. Can't do much about word, but if you right click in the scroll bar, you get a scroll menu. Excel has a zoom function. You can also increase the scale and layout of the display which blows up apps and text.


I zoom sometimes but then it often affects other pages that then get too big. Ah, what is it? I am just a complainer! We should be delighted with all the technology we have today and instead I find things to complain about. Oh woe is me. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> I zoom sometimes but then it often affects other pages that then get too big. Ah, what is it? I am just a complainer! We should be delighted with all the technology we have today and instead I find things to complain about. Oh woe is me. :lol:


It's amazing how used one gets to these wonderful blessings. When my computer is offline, I feel bereft, and how did we ever manage without mobile phones?


----------



## Open Book

I disagree that we can't complain about poor service. Despite the wonderful blessings, things could be so much better. There's no excuse for the software errors and poor design one encounters in tools. One reason is that schedules are rigid and tools are pushed out for release before they are ready and error-free. It's all about money.

At the moment my email won't do searches and for the longest time it has not been an option to paste text into the body of a letter I am composing (except by control v). Taking down the browser window and reloading it clears up most problems. But you shouldn't have to do that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Open Book said:


> I disagree that we can't complain about poor service. Despite the wonderful blessings, things could be so much better. There's no excuse for the software errors and poor design one encounters in tools. One reason is that schedules are rigid and tools are pushed out for release before they are ready and error-free. It's all about money.
> 
> At the moment my email won't do searches and for the longest time it has not been an option to paste text into the body of a letter I am composing (except by control v). Taking down the browser window and reloading it clears up most problems. But you shouldn't have to do that.


Thanks for the encouragement. I need to keep my nose to the complaining grindstone. You are right, there is too much sloppy work done on these programs and a minor coding correction can make life so much better for us peons of the tech kingdom. :lol:

My old Sansa ClipZip MP3 player (discontinued of course, why not, it was a good product), would drag and drop mass folders and play music in order on folder view. I just bought a new Sansa player, a ClipSportGo, and did just that, and many files were out of order. My complaints did nothing but to get advised to use the Music access instead of folder and my meta data must be wrong. I DONT CARE ABOUT METADATA! Just make the FOLDER VIEW which is meant to keep things basic and simple, work the way it is supposed to. Nope, not going to happen. So I either return the player or have to copy every single work in to it one track at a time in order because instead of playing in alphanumeric order it plays in the order they were copied to the player--that makes no sense. They obviously cater to the high tech folks who obsess over having every meta data just so. ArrrrrrgggggggH!!!!!!

I don't even know what meta data is! Nor care! Call me old school, but I like to keep it simple.


----------



## Taggart

Open Book said:


> Taking down the browser window and reloading it clears up most problems. But you shouldn't have to do that.


What you might do is clear your browser cache and give it a fresh start.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I still have trouble remembering how many days are in each month and who ever decided to make February only 28 days! Could have been 30 (31 in leap year) and then we would have fewer 31s to keep track of. If I were KING OF THE WORLD we would have 12 months of 30 days each, and a national 5-day (6-day for leap year) holiday at the end of the year! 

And so long as I am KING OF THE WORLD, I must have special powers so lets make it so the sun does not set until 11 PM ever and always, year round, anywhere and everywhere, and snow only stick on grass, it only rains at night, and .... well, I could write a book but it probably would end up in the bargain bin or the circular file, so enough said.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So I just was introduced to Schubert symphonies and love them, so immediately ordered two sets. One comes with liner notes in a foreign language, no English translation. The other set comes with missing liner notes (not to mention the jewel case was destroyed, presumably in the postal transit). Two sets, no liner notes. Oh well, guess i read up on Schubert symphonies online.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> I still have trouble remembering how many days are in each month and who ever decided to make February only 28 days! Could have been 30 (31 in leap year) and then we would have fewer 31s to keep track of. If I were KING OF THE WORLD we would have 12 months of 30 days each, and a national 5-day (6-day for leap year) holiday at the end of the year!
> 
> And so long as I am KING OF THE WORLD, I must have special powers so lets make it so the sun does not set until 11 PM ever and always, year round, anywhere and everywhere, and snow only stick on grass, it only rains at night, and .... well, I could write a book but it probably would end up in the bargain bin or the circular file, so enough said.


I can't remember how long ago I learned how to keep track of days/month using the knuckles, but here it is.


----------



## Ingélou

I know the knuckles but always find the little rhyme easiest to refer to - although I now know how many days in each month anyway, from long repetition of the rhyme. 

Thirty days hath September,
April, June and November.
All the rest have thirty-one,
Excepting February alone,
Which hath but twenty-eight days clear
And twenty-nine in each leap year. 

As for the unevenness of the months, blame the Roman Empire.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> I can't remember how long ago I learned how to keep track of days/month using the knuckles, but here it is.


Yep I do the knuckle thing all the time.



Ingélou said:


> I know the knuckles but always find the little rhyme easiest to refer to - although I now know how many days in each month anyway, from long repetition of the rhyme.
> 
> Thirty days hath September,
> April, June and November.
> All the rest have thirty-one,
> Excepting February alone,
> Which hath but twenty-eight days clear
> And twenty-nine in each leap year.
> 
> As for the unevenness of the months, blame the Roman Empire.


Wife tells me that rhyme all the time. She is a teacher. I am a dunce. I cannot learn it (or don't want to because knuckles are easier for me). I never learned the multiplication table either! I was a bad kid.

Those dirty rotten Romans, but then If they didn't someone else would have done something equally wrong. At least we don't have the 10-day weeks of the French Revolution. It is a long enough wait for the weekend.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Someone recommend me a browser that never, ever brings up any links that are at Pinterest! I can't stant Pinterest. If you click a link it eventually blocks you. As bad as links to Facebook that block you.


----------



## Conrad2

SixFootScowl said:


> Someone recommend me a browser that never, ever brings up any links that are at Pinterest! I can't stant Pinterest. If you click a link it eventually blocks you. As bad as links to Facebook that block you.


I'm not aware of any browser that do this by default, but if you are searching with Google *try adding "-siteinterest.com" or "-site:Facebook.com" (omit "") for your search *after your search as *the search engine should automatically remove results from those sites*. 
Here's is an example: cute kittens images -siteinterest.com
^for this example all search results for cute kitten images that return from Pinterest site will be removed

Alternatively if you don't want to see the site at all, *trying installing a browser extension* such as _StayFocusd_ to your browser and make a custom rule. 
For example if you're using StayFocusd and want to block Pinterest go to the extension setting and click on blocked sites and add "pinterest.com" then go to Max time allowed and set it to 0 minutes. *Using this if you ever click or redirected to a Pinterest page it would automatically be blocked from your view*.
There are other extensions but make sure you download it from the offical browser app store or from the vendor site so you don't download malware.

Hope that this is helpful. *If you want a brand new browser app* assuming not chrome, edge, or Firefox, which my examples work for, *than someone else can be a better help to you*. Sorry if I have wasted your time.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> I know the knuckles but always find the little rhyme easiest to refer to - although I now know how many days in each month anyway, from long repetition of the rhyme.
> 
> Thirty days hath September,
> April, June and November.
> All the rest have thirty-one,
> Excepting February alone,
> Which hath but twenty-eight days clear
> And twenty-nine in each leap year.
> 
> As for the unevenness of the months, blame the Roman Empire.


I never found a need to learn days in month, I know Feb is short and that's about it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Conrad2 said:


> I'm not aware of any browser that do this by default, but if you are searching with Google *try adding "-siteinterest.com" or "-site:Facebook.com" (omit "") for your search *after your search as *the search engine should automatically remove results from those sites*.
> Here's is an example: cute kittens images -siteinterest.com
> ^for this example all search results for cute kitten images that return from Pinterest site will be removed
> 
> Alternatively if you don't want to see the site at all, *trying installing a browser extension* such as _StayFocusd_ to your browser and make a custom rule.
> For example if you're using StayFocusd and want to block Pinterest go to the extension setting and click on blocked sites and add "pinterest.com" then go to Max time allowed and set it to 0 minutes. *Using this if you ever click or redirected to a Pinterest page it would automatically be blocked from your view*.
> There are other extensions but make sure you download it from the offical browser app store or from the vendor site so you don't download malware.
> 
> Hope that this is helpful. *If you want a brand new browser app* assuming not chrome, edge, or Firefox, which my examples work for, *than someone else can be a better help to you*. Sorry if I have wasted your time.


Thanks. Very good advice. Presumably many on TC can use it for various sites they wish to exclude. I have been using Pale Moon browser and Linux operating system thanks to my son who knows computers much better than I do. I will save your post for future reference and try some of those search exclusions first before considering a browser extension.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> . . . . Wife tells me that rhyme all the time. She is a teacher. I am a dunce. I cannot learn it (or don't want to because knuckles are easier for me). I never learned the multiplication table either! I was a bad kid.
> 
> Those dirty rotten Romans, but then If they didn't someone else would have done something equally wrong. At least we don't have the 10-day weeks of the French Revolution. It is a long enough wait for the weekend.


It doesn't help that when the 12-month Gregorian calendar was adopted they kept the last four months (numbers 7-10) and moved them to the last four months (9-12)

So now the roots of the names of September (septem = 7), October (ôctō = 8), November (novem = 9), and December (decem = 10) don't make sense.


----------



## Dorsetmike

There's a mixed up/nonsense/drunken version of the months rhyme

Thirty days hath Septober, 
April, June, and Nowonder
All the rest have eggs for breakfast,
Except Grandma & she rides a bike


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am a member at a couple of web forums that are pretty dead. Here on TC there rarely is a lack of activity so one generally can get their fill. But one thing that is irritating about a busy site like TC is when a thread gets away from you. What I mean by that is you were engaging in a thread and then the next time you enter that thread (maybe just a day or sometimes just hours later) you find there are 2 or 3 or more pages of new posts, and so you just throw in the towel, and move on because you can't keep up.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SixFootScowl said:


> I am a member at a couple of web forums that are pretty dead. Here on TC there rarely is a lack of activity so one generally can get their fill. But one thing that is irritating about a busy site like TC is when a thread gets away from you. What I mean by that is you were engaging in a thread and then the next time you enter that thread (maybe just a day ore sometimes just hours later) you find there are 2 or 3 or more pages of new posts, and so you just throw in the towel, and move on because you can't keep up.


And the two or three pages of new posts are all about Bruckner! :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

I got a haircute...


----------



## Art Rock

Flamme said:


> I got a haircute...


Welcome back!
...........


----------



## Flamme

Art Rock said:


> Welcome back!
> ...........


Tnx m8...Congrats on promotion


----------



## SixFootScowl

SixFootScowl said:


> I have to be super careful with my remaining 6 remaining lower teeth. They hold the partial in. Thankfully my upper teeth are mostly still there. Every time I hit something hard when eating my first thought is, "Oh no, there goes another tooth."


Well, it happened, just a month out fro the post above. Was eating dinner and bit down on something hard. Two teeth out on the upper. Not the middle two but on either side of them. Now every time I pronounce an F it gets wind. Or course the dentist is closed on Thursdays, so I go in first thing Friday morning. Probably talking a few thousand dollars because one has a post meaning there is a root canal that will have to be redone, and the other will need a post so there will be a second root canal to be done. That is if either root is adequate for building a tooth off of. Otherwise I lose it entirely and have to look at an implant or a partial. Do not want a partial on the top, would be a pain, dropping off all the time I suspect.


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> Well, it happened, just a month out fro the post above. Was eating dinner and bit down on something hard. Two teeth out on the upper. Not the middle two but on either side of them. Now every time I pronounce an F it gets wind. Or course the dentist is closed on Thursdays, so I go in first thing Friday morning. Probably talking a few thousand dollars because one has a post meaning there is a root canal that will have to be redone, and the other will need a post so there will be a second root canal to be done. That is if either root is adequate for building a tooth off of. Otherwise I lose it entirely and have to look at an implant or a partial. Do not want a partial on the top, would be a pain, dropping off all the time I suspect.


Oh dear - horrible moment, and expensive too! Hope all goes well with the repair. Best wishes.

We just got back to the dentist after 16 months away because of lockdown - Taggart got off with a good clean, but I have a filling and also a new crown to be fitted, which will cost nearly £1000, as we had to join a private dentist's list after we moved to Yorkshire. (Dentists charge less for their work if they're National Health Service, but NHS dentists are much harder to find.)

However, we're lucky to get on to this dentist's list as he's very well-regarded in Gemtown.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Oh dear - horrible moment, and expensive too! Hope all goes well with the repair. Best wishes.
> 
> We just got back to the dentist after 16 months away because of lockdown - Taggart got off with a good clean, but I have a filling and also a new crown to be fitted, which will cost nearly £1000, as we had to join a private dentist's list after we moved to Yorkshire. (Dentists charge less for their work if they're National Health Service, but NHS dentists are much harder to find.)
> 
> However, we're lucky to get on to this dentist's list as he's very well-regarded in Gemtown.


I had a tooth break off back in April 2020 and didn't get in to the dentist until about August. It was a root canal, post, and cap for about $2000. If they can remount the one I saved (with post sticking out) that would help, but chances are it is not going to work and since the root canal in this one has been opened, it may need to be re-done. Then the one that broke off (presumably from biting down on the one that fell out) probably needs root canal, post, and cap. That is the positive look. It could be that one or both need implants. So I guess $3000 is probably the very optimistic scenario. May be closer to $5000. Tomorrow I should have a good idea where this is going.

Meanwhile those F's really get a lot of wind, so in demonstrating that to my wife this morning we came up with "Farmer Frank furiously fiddled in the first field" as a way to demonstrate the problem. I though of Ingélou when the fiddle part came in.


----------



## Dan Ante

I had a root canal + 2 fillings for approx $600 that was 3 years ago.


----------



## Rapide

I got pulled over in my pickup truck by an officer. Got asked stupid questions like I'm a criminal, probably because I was driving without wearing a shirt. I wasn't speeding or drinking. Nothing came out of it but I didn't like the officer's condescending tone and questions. So if anyone here a police officer, you should treat people with respect.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> I had a root canal + 2 fillings for approx $600 that was 3 years ago.


If your tooth is relatively entire, yes, but if it the post and cap on what is just a broken off root, that really seems to be the high cost.


----------



## pianozach

Rapide said:


> I got pulled over in my pickup truck by an officer. Got asked stupid questions like I'm a criminal, probably because I was driving without wearing a shirt. I wasn't speeding or drinking. Nothing came out of it but I didn't like the officer's condescending tone and questions. So if anyone here a police officer, you should treat people with respect.


Oh, you're such a whiner. Lucky you were white, and are still alive to tell the tale.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rapide said:


> I got pulled over in my pickup truck by an officer. Got asked stupid questions like I'm a criminal, probably because I was driving without wearing a shirt. I wasn't speeding or drinking. Nothing came out of it but I didn't like the officer's condescending tone and questions. So if anyone here a police officer, you should treat people with respect.


I got pulled over like that once because I matched a description for someone else. I was only detained for a few minutes. Still, not fun.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SixFootScowl said:


> If your tooth is relatively entire, yes, but if it the post and cap on what is just a broken off root, that really seems to be the high cost.


Wow, Glad I saved the pieces and stuck them in my wallet so I would have them when I got to the office. The dentist just glued them all back in. Then she told me not to bite into anything, and to chew only on the back teeth. I don't know the cost as it is sent to the insurance, and then I pay the difference later.


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> Wow, Glad I saved the pieces and stuck them in my wallet so I would have them when I got to the office. The dentist just glued them all back in. Then she told me not to bite into anything, and to chew only on the back teeth. I don't know the cost as it is sent to the insurance, and then I pay the difference later.


Is this a temporary solution and you'll get it fixed later? You'll have to be a very mindful eater. Hope all goes well. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Is this a temporary solution and you'll get it fixed later? You'll have to be a very mindful eater. Hope all goes well. :tiphat:


Temporary solution that I hope lasts until I get my new, perfect teeth in the Heavenly Kingdom. 

Quit almonds long ago. Dentist said they get a lot of broken teeth from almonds. No more biting into apples.


----------



## Conrad2

The price of gasoline has skyrocket due to the recent cyberattack and there is fear of gas shortage. Fortunately, in our area, nearby gas stations are still open albeit limited, and I heard reports of panic buying in other areas which exuberate the shortage. Currently 37% of gas stations in Virginia have their supply totally depleted which is an improvement from 42%, according to the latest media report. Hopefully, this crisis will resolve quickly.


----------



## jkl

My gripe of the day are rude posters. I won't mention names. I have been a member for a short while now and I have spotted some members who are persistently rude.


----------



## consuono

My gripe is not being able to edit for typos here without the edited tag appearing. Come on, give us 5 minutes or so.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Why do you care about the edited tag?


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have a friend here and we talk quite a lot on PM so the annoying things is that I cannot send one PM after another without waiting 60 seconds.


----------



## pianozach

jkl said:


> My gripe of the day are rude posters. I won't mention names. I have been a member for a short while now and I have spotted some members who are persistently rude.


My gripe is people that make vague accusations about people they won't name. We're left to wonder what sort of rudeness is being referred to, as well as the level of rudeness. And no idea who someone thinks is being rude.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> My gripe is people that make vague accusations about people they won't name. We're left to wonder what sort of rudeness is being referred to, as well as the level of rudeness. And no idea who someone thinks is being rude.


Probably not polite to name them publicly on the forum, but first should consult the moderators? Really, just report the rude post. That is what the reporting feature is for. Still annoying to get rude posters. I may have behaved rudely at times in the past too. We are all capable of it and sometimes we don't necessarily see it when we post, but how our posts are taken by others can vary. We may be tongue-in-cheek and someone else takes it seriously. I always wanted a tongue-in-cheek emoticon, but maybe this works:


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Probably not polite to name them publicly on the forum, but first should consult the moderators? Really, just report the rude post. That is what the reporting feature is for. Still annoying to get rude posters. I may have behaved rudely at times in the past too. We are all capable of it and sometimes we don't necessarily see it when we post, but how our posts are taken by others can vary. We may be tongue-in-cheek and someone else takes it seriously. I always wanted a tongue-in-cheek emoticon, but maybe this works:


Yes. The "winky face" works great.


----------



## Art Rock

SixFootScowl said:


> Probably not polite to name them publicly on the forum, but first should consult the moderators? Really, just report the rude post. That is what the reporting feature is for.


Sound advice.................


----------



## elgar's ghost

consuono said:


> My gripe is not being able to edit for typos here without the edited tag appearing. Come on, give us 5 minutes or so.


Back in the day I think we were given two minutes grace or something like that - I don't know why it changed. After posting I often spot stupid little errors I've made (especially on many of my 'current listening' posts) but I have to rectify them, however minor. I'd make a lousy proof-reader.


----------



## Shaughnessy

There is no honor in being rude...

However...

There just comes a point in life where it is the only viable option to maintain one's sanity especially if one's grip on sanity is tenuous at best.

Caller ID - pretty straightforward concept - doesn't need much explanation. The phone rings and (in theory) the caller's ID appears... In theory...

I have been receiving an endless series of telemarketer robocalls on both of my phone lines - never less than 12 a day and sometimes as many as 18.

Every single one without exception is identified as "Unavailable" - every single one... without exception.

I've been on the US government's official "Do Not Call" list since May of 2010 - eleven years ago to the month - I suspect, at times, that the "Not" part of "Do Not Call" was removed years ago and now it's officially a "Do Call" list.

AT&T is my phone carrier - They allow me to block 100 numbers - and I have indeed blocked 100 numbers... to no avail.

You can also identify robocalls by their use of three non-specific area codes - 888, 877, and 866.

You can also identify robocalls by their use of both the local area code combined with what is known as the "exchange" - a three digit series of numbers which follow the area code. In my case that would be 312-927 -XXXX with "312" being one of Chicago's area codes and "927" being the exchange number which used to be an area specific identifier which essentially told people what part of the city you lived in.

And so now the robocalls are coming in fast and furious with a 312-927 prefix as if somehow I'm receiving a phone call from someone in my "neighborhood" even though exchange numbers haven't been valid identifiers since about 1960 or so.

And so the 12 to 18 calls keep coming in day after day after day.

And it gets worse...

Everyone, and I do mean everyone - family, friends, loved ones, dogs, cats, monkeys, whatever... you get the point, everyone blocks their actual name as the identifier on their personal phone and thus "Unavailable" is the identifier which appears on Caller ID.

I don't even look at the number anymore - once I see "Unavailable" - I just pick up the phone and immediately hang up.

Sometimes the really clever robocallers will immediately ring right back within a second of being hung up upon.... Sometimes even a third time.

I fell for that trick like six times (it was actually ten times) before I just decided to hang up on that second call even more quickly than I did on the first.

And so without looking at the number and seeing only "Unavailable" I just hang up the phone - once - twice - even three times if necessary - with the only difference being the increasing risk of actually breaking the two-line phone which is, of course, three times more as expensive than a single-line.

Which means that I am hanging up on my family, friends, loved ones, dogs, cats, monkeys, whatever...

And they keep calling back two, three, four, five times in a row.

And I keep on hanging up two, three, four, five times in a row.

And they are absolutely furious - red-faced with rage with me - in imminent danger of having their heads explode - for having done so - I mean, crazy mad, like "I would like to kill you" mad and they don't mean "kill" figuratively as they're pretty seriously wound up at this point - most of them are in law enforcement and should charitably be considered as "armed and dangerous" thus the threats of bodily harm are meant to be taken literally.

I don't care...

I... just... don't... care...

It's their own fault... When I ask them why Caller ID lists them as "Unavailable" they inevitably reply - "I don't want anyone to know who I am".

Well, guess what, genius? - It works - It works _perfectl_y - I don't know that it's you calling me and again, guess what, genius? - I'm going to hang up because for all I know you're nothing more than number 6 or number 9 or number 12 of the 18 robocalls I receive every day.

The telephone was invented in 1876.

George Washington made do without a phone...

Julius Caesar made do without a phone...

Jesus made do without a phone...

Although - granted - there was probably a time in the lives of all three when they would have really liked to been able to make a call to someone - nonetheless - they made do without a phone.

I'm going to make a pretty empty threat right now so brace yourselves...

I'm going to make do without a phone... I'm going "phoneless" - I'm "disconnecting" - I'm giving up "digital" and going "analog"...

I'm going to be like George Washington, Julius Caesar, and Jesus (minus the virtue, of course) and be "phoneless"... "Phoneless" to such an extent that I won't even carry around a pocket full of quarters for a pay phone which is pretty clever on my part as it makes no sense to weigh down my pockets with all those coins and run the risk of saggy baggy pants which would make me look like a down on his luck kind of really stupid circus clown because "pay phones" no longer even exist and the last time I saw an actual phone booth it was the Tardis and Doctor Who was walking our of it.

(Full Disclosure: I'm lying about going "phoneless" - just totally completely lying - I ponied up like a thousand bucks on a iPhone 12 Max Pro (so that I could take "professional quality" photos... Number of photos that I've taken in the six months that I've had it - zero, zip, nada...) and consequently with a one thousand dollar price tag you can probably understand my reluctance to literally go "phoneless").

And so I'm now officially (but figuratively) phoneless...

It's wonderful...

It's liberating...

It's intoxicating... (Editor's Note: that last one may be due to the IPA I'm drinking...)

Silence is indeed golden...

Hold on - my phone is ringing - "Unavailable"...

Click...

Ring...

Click...

Ring...

sigh...


----------



## Conrad2

Sunburst Finish said:


> I have been receiving an endless series of telemarketer robocalls on both of my phone lines - never less than 12 a day and sometimes as many as 18.
> 
> Every single one without exception is identified as "Unavailable" - every single one... without exception.
> 
> I've been on the US government's official "Do Not Call" list since October of 2010 - eleven years ago to the month - I suspect, at times, that the "Not" part of "Do Not Call" was removed years ago and now it's officially a "Do Call" list.
> 
> At&T is my phone carrier - They allow me to block 100 numbers - and I have indeed blocked 100 numbers... to no avail.
> 
> You can also identify robocalls by their use of three non-specific area codes - 888, 877, and 866.
> 
> You can also identify robocalls by their use of both the local area code combined with what is known as the "exchange" - a three digit series of numbers which follow the area code. In my case that would be 312-927 -XXXX with "312" being one of Chicago's area codes and "927" being the exchange number which used to be an area specific identifier which essentially told people what part of the city you lived in.
> 
> And so now the robocalls are coming in fast and furious with a 312-927 prefix as if somehow I'm receiving a phone call from someone in my "neighborhood" even though exchange numbers haven't been valid identifiers since about 1960 or so.
> 
> And so the 12 to 18 calls keep coming in day after day after day.
> 
> And it gets worse...
> 
> Everyone, and I do mean everyone - family, friends, loved ones, dogs, cats, whatever... you get the point, everyone blocks the identifier on their personal phone and thus "Unavailable" is the identifier which appears on Caller ID.
> 
> I don't even look at the number anymore - once I see "Unavailable" - I just pick up the phone and immediately hang up.
> 
> Sometimes the really clever robocallers will immediately ring right back within a second of being hung up upon.
> 
> I fell for that trick like three times before I just decided to hang up on that second call.
> 
> And so without looking at the number and seeing only "Unavailable" I just hang up the phone - twice - three times in a row - if necessary.
> 
> Which means that I am hanging up on my family, friends, loved ones, dogs, cats, whatever...
> 
> And they keep calling back three, four, five times in a row.
> 
> And they are absolutely furious with me for having done so - I mean, crazy mad, like "I would like to kill you" mad.
> 
> I don't care...
> 
> It's their own fault... When I ask them why Caller ID lists them as "Unavailable" they inevitably reply - "I don't want anyone to know who I am".
> 
> Well, guess what? - It works - I don't know that it's you calling me and guess what? - I'm going to hang up because for all I know you nothing more than number 6 or number 9 of the 18 robocalls I receive every day.


There are some apps available that can screen incoming calls for robo or scam calls and automaticity blocked them. Here is an article on available apps that can do it. Also if you have an iPhone that has ios 13 and up, there is a feature in setting that automatically blocked unknown callers. Here is a page from Apple support, that goes into more detail.

Also check if your phone number was exposed/leaked on the web, as scammers like to sell phone number to others. Here is a website where you can check. Also on that website, you can check for your email. If your phone show up in the result, I recommend changing your phone number as soon as possible.

I hope that my suggestions are helpful as I had the same problem as you did in the past.

Also, I don't get it where people hid their phone number when they are calling you. The least they can do is leave you a voicemail message to identify who they are and to call them back if they prioritized privacy.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Conrad2 said:


> There are some apps available that can screen incoming calls for robo or scam calls and automaticity blocked them. Here is an article on available apps that can do it. Also if you have an iPhone that has ios 13 and up, there is a feature in setting that automatically blocked unknown callers. Here is a page from Apple support, that goes into more detail.
> 
> Also check if your phone number was exposed/leaked on the web, as scammers like to sell phone number to others. Here is a website where you can check. Also on that website, you can check for your email. If your phone show up in the result, I recommend changing your phone number as soon as possible.
> 
> I hope that my suggestions are helpful as I had the same problem as you did in the past.


Thanks for the advice and guidance - seriously - but it's actually my two land lines that are the issue and there's no fix for those kinds of problems.

I probably should have made a more graceful transition from the land lines to the cell in my narrative but since I'm being paid by the word I had to stop when the I reached the limit of what TC would pay me and I wouldn't accept a third-party out-of-state personal check and so I had to bring it to a screeching halt.

Best wishes!

- Sunny


----------



## Conrad2

Sunburst Finish said:


> Thanks for the advice and guidance - seriously - but it's actually my two land lines that are the issue and there's no fix for those kinds of problems.
> 
> I probably should have made a more graceful transition from the land lines to the cell in my narrative but since I'm being paid by the word I had to stop when the I reached the limit of what TC would pay me and I wouldn't accept a third-party out-of-state personal check and so I had to bring it to a screeching halt.
> 
> Best wishes!
> 
> - Sunny


Hmm, landlines is a more difficult challenge and placing your phone on the National Do Not Call Registry was a good step.

Are you using a VoIP landline phone? If so there are apps such as Nomorobo which does the same as the apps for mobile numbers as I mention and is free if your landline number is compatible (not for mobile phone).

Another option for VoIP landline is setting up a interactive voice response system (phone tree) that deter would be scammer as they have to jump through loops to get to you, and hopefully move to the next target as they are wasting time on you. A phone tree is like calling a company customer service phone number, where you have to press buttons to talk to the person you want to talk to. This is the most complicated option which require time and money to set up. There is a reddit thread that go into this in more detail. I recommended after reading that and decided that you want to do this is to look for other websites that discuss this more detail and give you companies that provides this services.

However, if you are not using a VoIP landline phone then there is another option where you can buy hardware such as CPR V5000 Call Blocker, which does the same but is more limited in blocked numbers and expensive.

Hopefully my updated suggestions are more helpful.


----------



## pianozach

I too won't answer if I don't know who's calling.

I have an unusual extra problem other than the typical robocalls and spam (I actually got a text spam yesterday). My cell phone number, which I've had for twenty years or so still has the original area code and prefix from where I lived way back then, which is a completely different area code from where I now live.

Unfortunately, it is ONE NUMBER off from the Department of Water and Power in that area - I'm (XYX) 6AW-BB00, and the DWP is (XYX) *5*AW-BB00. Also unfortunate is that their number is printed on their bills in that funky digital-computer-data-LED-type font, so their 5s and 6s look pretty similar (like the routing numbers at the bottom of your checks).


----------



## Flamme

When one is shaken. By some challenges to his self-esteem its easy to reach out for the abyss that offers lots of solutions but all short-term ones...Abyss was never closer...


----------



## pianozach

TECHNOLOGY:

I almost got my computer hacked today.

Printer wouldn't connect to the wifi network. I followed all the protocols to reconnect, but they were not working.

I Googled up some help, and was chatting with a Customer Service Rep from Canon. He quickly wanted to have me let him screen share, even though he didn't go through the basic turn it off/turn it on routine.

We're on a chat window while I watch him poke around on my computer. Every second made me more suspicious, as some of the moves he made with the cursor seemed unnecessary. He was closing some browser windows and hiding others. His chatting had a lot of grammatical errors. Eventually he starts giving me some bnllsch!t explanations about the network and clicking on popups, and the alarm bells went off in my head. I closed the Screen Share, and it popped up again, so I closed it again. I closed the chat, then tried to shut off the computer, but it would only sleep because I had an unsaved Word document open.

It seems that the Help site was not actually a Canon website, but a deliberate fake Canon website. If I'd paid a bit more attention I'd have noticed that the Canon logo was all wrong.

I think I got to the "chicken exit" before any damage was done, but I'm really ticked off at myself for falling for the fake site AND allowing a stranger access to my computer, even if it was only for a few minutes.


----------



## Flamme

Connections are in shambles all over the world...


----------



## Ingélou

O woe is me! As if it wasn't enough feeling really ill and half-deaf with the tree pollen this year I have now been bitten (what by - I was wearing jeans - but I think a mosquito) and now can hardly breathe sometimes with the pain of the bites. 

Now I've even had to cancel my gold-dust dental appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## Flamme

On that note I got vaccinated and the darn mask goes on my nerves...I breathe heavily even without it when allergies start...


----------



## Dan Ante

Sunburst Finish said:


> There is no honor in being rude...
> 
> However...
> 
> There just comes a point in life where it is the only viable option to maintain one's sanity especially if one's grip on sanity is tenuous at best.
> 
> Caller ID - pretty straightforward concept - doesn't need much explanation. The phone rings and (in theory) the caller's ID appears... In theory...
> 
> I have been receiving an endless series of telemarketer robocalls on both of my phone lines - never less than 12 a day and sometimes as many as 18.
> 
> Every single one without exception is identified as "Unavailable" - every single one... without exception.
> 
> I've been on the US government's official "Do Not Call" list since May of 2010 - eleven years ago to the month - I suspect, at times, that the "Not" part of "Do Not Call" was removed years ago and now it's officially a "Do Call" list.
> 
> AT&T is my phone carrier - They allow me to block 100 numbers - and I have indeed blocked 100 numbers... to no avail.
> 
> You can also identify robocalls by their use of three non-specific area codes - 888, 877, and 866.
> 
> You can also identify robocalls by their use of both the local area code combined with what is known as the "exchange" - a three digit series of numbers which follow the area code. In my case that would be 312-927 -XXXX with "312" being one of Chicago's area codes and "927" being the exchange number which used to be an area specific identifier which essentially told people what part of the city you lived in.
> 
> And so now the robocalls are coming in fast and furious with a 312-927 prefix as if somehow I'm receiving a phone call from someone in my "neighborhood" even though exchange numbers haven't been valid identifiers since about 1960 or so.
> 
> And so the 12 to 18 calls keep coming in day after day after day.
> 
> And it gets worse...
> 
> Everyone, and I do mean everyone - family, friends, loved ones, dogs, cats, monkeys, whatever... you get the point, everyone blocks their actual name as the identifier on their personal phone and thus "Unavailable" is the identifier which appears on Caller ID.
> 
> I don't even look at the number anymore - once I see "Unavailable" - I just pick up the phone and immediately hang up.
> 
> Sometimes the really clever robocallers will immediately ring right back within a second of being hung up upon.... Sometimes even a third time.
> 
> I fell for that trick like six times (it was actually ten times) before I just decided to hang up on that second call even more quickly than I did on the first.
> 
> And so without looking at the number and seeing only "Unavailable" I just hang up the phone - once - twice - even three times if necessary - with the only difference being the increasing risk of actually breaking the two-line phone which is, of course, three times more as expensive than a single-line.
> 
> Which means that I am hanging up on my family, friends, loved ones, dogs, cats, monkeys, whatever...
> 
> And they keep calling back two, three, four, five times in a row.
> 
> And I keep on hanging up two, three, four, five times in a row.
> 
> And they are absolutely furious - red-faced with rage with me - in imminent danger of having their heads explode - for having done so - I mean, crazy mad, like "I would like to kill you" mad and they don't mean "kill" figuratively as they're pretty seriously wound up at this point - most of them are in law enforcement and should charitably be considered as "armed and dangerous" thus the threats of bodily harm are meant to be taken literally.
> 
> I don't care...
> 
> I... just... don't... care...
> 
> It's their own fault... When I ask them why Caller ID lists them as "Unavailable" they inevitably reply - "I don't want anyone to know who I am".
> 
> Well, guess what, genius? - It works - It works _perfectl_y - I don't know that it's you calling me and again, guess what, genius? - I'm going to hang up because for all I know you're nothing more than number 6 or number 9 or number 12 of the 18 robocalls I receive every day.
> 
> The telephone was invented in 1876.
> 
> George Washington made do without a phone...
> 
> Julius Caesar made do without a phone...
> 
> Jesus made do without a phone...
> 
> Although - granted - there was probably a time in the lives of all three when they would have really liked to been able to make a call to someone - nonetheless - they made do without a phone.
> 
> I'm going to make a pretty empty threat right now so brace yourselves...
> 
> I'm going to make do without a phone... I'm going "phoneless" - I'm "disconnecting" - I'm giving up "digital" and going "analog"...
> 
> I'm going to be like George Washington, Julius Caesar, and Jesus (minus the virtue, of course) and be "phoneless"... "Phoneless" to such an extent that I won't even carry around a pocket full of quarters for a pay phone which is pretty clever on my part as it makes no sense to weigh down my pockets with all those coins and run the risk of saggy baggy pants which would make me look like a down on his luck kind of really stupid circus clown because "pay phones" no longer even exist and the last time I saw an actual phone booth it was the Tardis and Doctor Who was walking our of it.
> 
> (Full Disclosure: I'm lying about going "phoneless" - just totally completely lying - I ponied up like a thousand bucks on a iPhone 12 Max Pro (so that I could take "professional quality" photos... Number of photos that I've taken in the six months that I've had it - zero, zip, nada...) and consequently with a one thousand dollar price tag you can probably understand my reluctance to literally go "phoneless").
> 
> And so I'm now officially (but figuratively) phoneless...
> 
> It's wonderful...
> 
> It's liberating...
> 
> It's intoxicating... (Editor's Note: that last one may be due to the IPA I'm drinking...)
> 
> Silence is indeed golden...
> 
> Hold on - my phone is ringing - "Unavailable"...
> 
> Click...
> 
> Ring...
> 
> Click...
> 
> Ring...
> 
> sigh...


....................................


----------



## Ingélou

Here in the UK, hospitals and doctors will not leave their number if they call when you're out or can't get to the phone as they don't want to be called back as it would disrupt their system. 

We didn't know that in 2002 and we fixed it so that anybody who didn't say who they were was not able to call us on our phone. That year, my husband was very ill at home - it turned out to be kidney failure - and eventually someone from the local practice told me they were unable to call me back. I'm useless with technology, but our phone provider fixed it so those calls would come through again. 

Luckily, Taggart made a very good recovery, but we're still on the system where if someone calls when we're out and it's 'unidentified', it's sometimes the hospital as we subsequently discover. What I wish is that they'd leave a message on the answer phone, but they won't do that. 

So we just put up with the scam calls - the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Flamme

Modern technology is sometimes a true hell on earth.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sunburst Finish said:


> There is no honor in being rude...
> 
> However...
> 
> There just comes a point in life where it is the only viable option to maintain one's sanity especially if one's grip on sanity is tenuous at best.
> 
> Caller ID - pretty straightforward concept - doesn't need much explanation. The phone rings and (in theory) the caller's ID appears... In theory...
> 
> I have been receiving an endless series of telemarketer robocalls on both of my phone lines - never less than 12 a day and sometimes as many as 18.
> 
> Every single one without exception is identified as "Unavailable" - every single one... without exception.
> 
> I've been on the US government's official "Do Not Call" list since May of 2010 - eleven years ago to the month - I suspect, at times, that the "Not" part of "Do Not Call" was removed years ago and now it's officially a "Do Call" list.
> 
> AT&T is my phone carrier - They allow me to block 100 numbers - and I have indeed blocked 100 numbers... to no avail.
> 
> You can also identify robocalls by their use of three non-specific area codes - 888, 877, and 866.
> 
> You can also identify robocalls by their use of both the local area code combined with what is known as the "exchange" - a three digit series of numbers which follow the area code. In my case that would be 312-927 -XXXX with "312" being one of Chicago's area codes and "927" being the exchange number which used to be an area specific identifier which essentially told people what part of the city you lived in.
> 
> And so now the robocalls are coming in fast and furious with a 312-927 prefix as if somehow I'm receiving a phone call from someone in my "neighborhood" even though exchange numbers haven't been valid identifiers since about 1960 or so.
> 
> And so the 12 to 18 calls keep coming in day after day after day.
> 
> And it gets worse...
> 
> Everyone, and I do mean everyone - family, friends, loved ones, dogs, cats, monkeys, whatever... you get the point, everyone blocks their actual name as the identifier on their personal phone and thus "Unavailable" is the identifier which appears on Caller ID.
> 
> I don't even look at the number anymore - once I see "Unavailable" - I just pick up the phone and immediately hang up.
> 
> Sometimes the really clever robocallers will immediately ring right back within a second of being hung up upon.... Sometimes even a third time.
> 
> I fell for that trick like six times (it was actually ten times) before I just decided to hang up on that second call even more quickly than I did on the first.
> 
> And so without looking at the number and seeing only "Unavailable" I just hang up the phone - once - twice - even three times if necessary - with the only difference being the increasing risk of actually breaking the two-line phone which is, of course, three times more as expensive than a single-line.
> 
> Which means that I am hanging up on my family, friends, loved ones, dogs, cats, monkeys, whatever...
> 
> And they keep calling back two, three, four, five times in a row.
> 
> And I keep on hanging up two, three, four, five times in a row.
> 
> And they are absolutely furious - red-faced with rage with me - in imminent danger of having their heads explode - for having done so - I mean, crazy mad, like "I would like to kill you" mad and they don't mean "kill" figuratively as they're pretty seriously wound up at this point - most of them are in law enforcement and should charitably be considered as "armed and dangerous" thus the threats of bodily harm are meant to be taken literally.
> 
> I don't care...
> 
> I... just... don't... care...
> 
> It's their own fault... When I ask them why Caller ID lists them as "Unavailable" they inevitably reply - "I don't want anyone to know who I am".
> 
> Well, guess what, genius? - It works - It works _perfectl_y - I don't know that it's you calling me and again, guess what, genius? - I'm going to hang up because for all I know you're nothing more than number 6 or number 9 or number 12 of the 18 robocalls I receive every day.
> 
> The telephone was invented in 1876.
> 
> George Washington made do without a phone...
> 
> Julius Caesar made do without a phone...
> 
> Jesus made do without a phone...
> 
> Although - granted - there was probably a time in the lives of all three when they would have really liked to been able to make a call to someone - nonetheless - they made do without a phone.
> 
> I'm going to make a pretty empty threat right now so brace yourselves...
> 
> I'm going to make do without a phone... I'm going "phoneless" - I'm "disconnecting" - I'm giving up "digital" and going "analog"...
> 
> I'm going to be like George Washington, Julius Caesar, and Jesus (minus the virtue, of course) and be "phoneless"... "Phoneless" to such an extent that I won't even carry around a pocket full of quarters for a pay phone which is pretty clever on my part as it makes no sense to weigh down my pockets with all those coins and run the risk of saggy baggy pants which would make me look like a down on his luck kind of really stupid circus clown because "pay phones" no longer even exist and the last time I saw an actual phone booth it was the Tardis and Doctor Who was walking our of it.
> 
> (Full Disclosure: I'm lying about going "phoneless" - just totally completely lying - I ponied up like a thousand bucks on a iPhone 12 Max Pro (so that I could take "professional quality" photos... Number of photos that I've taken in the six months that I've had it - zero, zip, nada...) and consequently with a one thousand dollar price tag you can probably understand my reluctance to literally go "phoneless").
> 
> And so I'm now officially (but figuratively) phoneless...
> 
> It's wonderful...
> 
> It's liberating...
> 
> It's intoxicating... (Editor's Note: that last one may be due to the IPA I'm drinking...)
> 
> Silence is indeed golden...
> 
> Hold on - my phone is ringing - "Unavailable"...
> 
> Click...
> 
> Ring...
> 
> Click...
> 
> Ring...
> 
> sigh...


I've never had a landline and I only had a mobile phone foisted on me in 2003 by the company I worked for so they could liaise with me while I was laid up with a serious leg injury for three months. As of now, I rarely use my current mobile phone apart from texts, a few calls, the weather app and the occasional peek online when my laptop data allowance is running low. Unless I can vouch for whoever is trying to contact me I never reply to any calls - any unfamiliar numbers I trace on google and if they aren't listed then I delete (not archive) those unidentifiable entries there and then.

I find the spectacle of what seems like half the population of my town mooching about zombie-like with their noses in phones a totally dispiriting thing to witness, and of course this is mainly thanks to a comfort-blanket dependence on social media. The other day a young woman nearly upset the pram that she was irresponsibly dragging behind her with just one hand because she was so engrossed with her phone in the other that she only by chance spotted that the pram was about to jolt on the kerb and possibly tilt over into the road. I gave her the blackest look I could muster hoping she'd notice me but needless to say her eyes were already glued back to her phone...

Question: If it looks like some ignoramus is about to bump into me because he or she is distracted by his or her phone is there any law against letting off a bullhorn when they get too close?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Dan Ante said:


> ....................................


3 sleep emoticons would have effectively made your point - 4 would have been overkill and 5 is just pointlessly mean-spirited by being intentionally insulting... Although I did laugh - so thanks for that.

Fortunately reading posts in this forum is voluntary rather than mandatory.

Writing and the act of creating - even at the risk of the accusation of being loquacious - guilty as charged but it takes time to find one's "voice" - is really wonderfully therapeutic and is certainly a more constructive option than actually losing one's temper to an extent in which one's rising blood pressure threatens an aneurism at worst and a heart attack at best.

My thanks to the two members who actually liked the post also, thanks to those who were gracious enough to overlook the post without feeling compelled to critique it and who intuitively understand that it takes all types to make and keep a forum vibrant although I think I shall look into joining some sort of forum for frustrated writers as it may be a better fit than this one.

Update: I found an online writer's forum which welcomes any and all and thus I just may have found the home that this frustrated writer has been seeking for so long.

As to the robocalls - I found that the solution was to change the answering machine's response to kick in after two rings rather than four - As soon as the robocaller detects the signal sent by the answering machine they hang up. Works wonders... Wish I would have thought of that six months ago - and by "six" I actually mean "twelve"... sigh...


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgars ghost said:


> Question: If it looks like some ignoramus is about to bump into me because he or she is distracted by his or her phone is there any law against letting off a bullhorn when they get too close?


I know that you're asking in the "theoretical" sense - at least I hope you are - but if you were to let off a bullhorn and they became so startled that they tripped, fell, and injured themselves you would be liable for his/her injuries in a civil suit rather than a criminal one. "Civil" sounds a great deal better than "criminal" however "civil" suits are considerably more costly - in the sense that you could lose your home, your life savings, your first-born son, your first-born son's home, your first-born son's life savings, and your first-born son's first born son which would actually be your grandchild - and is thus to be avoided at all costs. Much more effective and inexpensive is to just side-step out of their way with a rather fierce sideways glance of disapproval.

The angels protect people who walk with their eyes glued to their cell phones - I once watched a woman cross six lanes of fast and furious traffic without looking up and she came out of the experience completely unscathed... although she did walk through about 15 feet of standing water that was six inches deep at the curb side outwards and completely soaked a pair of peau de soir shoes which must have set her back a packet and thus may have been God's way of saying try your best not to do something quite that stupid again.


----------



## Art Rock

Credit cards... I have to have one, for orders from abroad, making hotel reservations, and paying for the web site address of our gallery. Unfortunately.

I got a mail from the credit card company that, for legislation reasons, they need me to go to a web site, use the password provided in the letter, use my mobile or tablet to take a photograph of an ID document that will be submitted to them, and a photograph of myself that will also be submitted to them. Otherwise the card will be blocked 2 weeks from now.

Pull the other one. I called the telephone number listed on the back of the credit card to warn them of this scam. Turns out it is not a scam at all. 

So I took my tablet (still refusing to have a mobile) and tried to take a picture of my driver's license. Ten times. Every time the site refuses to accept the result as "too blurry". Well, excuse me for not being 20 anymore, my hands are not perfectly steady holding a tablet in position and pressing a button. Probably a lighter mobile would work, but my wife's is a Huawei (no way I'm putting personal information like ID shots on that), and in a pandemic I am not going to ask neighbours to use their mobile. I tried to call the company again, but for two working days now their lines have been overloaded to the extent that they don't even put you on hold. I left a message on the site, and hope I get reaction.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> Credit cards... I have to have one, for orders from abroad, making hotel reservations, and paying for the web site address of our gallery. Unfortunately.
> 
> I got a mail from the credit card company that, for legislation reasons, they need me to go to a web site, use the password provided in the letter, use my mobile or tablet to take a photograph of an ID document that will be submitted to them, and a photograph of myself that will also be submitted to them. Otherwise the card will be blocked 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Pull the other one. I called the telephone number listed on the back of the credit card to warn them of this scam. Turns out it is not a scam at all.
> 
> So I took my tablet (still refusing to have a mobile) and tried to take a picture of my driver's license. Ten times. Every time the site refuses to accept the result as "too blurry". Well, excuse me for not being 20 anymore, my hands are not perfectly steady holding a tablet in position and pressing a button. Probably a lighter mobile would work, but my wife's is a Huawei (no way I'm putting personal information like ID shots on that), and in a pandemic I am not going to ask neighbours to use their mobile. I tried to call the company again, but for two working days now their lines have been overloaded to the extent that they don't even put you on hold. I left a message on the site, and hope I get reaction.


Use this -

https://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-Lig...ocphy=9057531&hvtargid=pla-568370183920&psc=1

It's 16 bucks in the US which is 13.99 EU - You can set up the tripod on a table or countertop and click the remote when you're ready. Have your wife say "Action" first for that "authentic film-maker experience".


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> TECHNOLOGY:
> 
> I almost got my computer hacked today.
> 
> Printer wouldn't connect to the wifi network. I followed all the protocols to reconnect, but they were not working.
> 
> I Googled up some help, and was chatting with a Customer Service Rep from Canon. He quickly wanted to have me let him screen share, even though he didn't go through the basic turn it off/turn it on routine.
> 
> We're on a chat window while I watch him poke around on my computer. Every second made me more suspicious, as some of the moves he made with the cursor seemed unnecessary. He was closing some browser windows and hiding others. His chatting had a lot of grammatical errors. Eventually he starts giving me some bnllsch!t explanations about the network and clicking on popups, and the alarm bells went off in my head. I closed the Screen Share, and it popped up again, so I closed it again. I closed the chat, then tried to shut off the computer, but it would only sleep because I had an unsaved Word document open.
> 
> It seems that the Help site was not actually a Canon website, but a deliberate fake Canon website. If I'd paid a bit more attention I'd have noticed that the Canon logo was all wrong.
> 
> I think I got to the *"chicken exit" *before any damage was done, but I'm really ticked off at myself for falling for the fake site AND allowing a stranger access to my computer, even if it was only for a few minutes.


Chicken Exit. Is that where you pull the plug when it won't otherwise shut down?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Credit cards... I have to have one, for orders from abroad, making hotel reservations, and paying for the web site address of our gallery. Unfortunately.
> 
> I got a mail from the credit card company that, for legislation reasons, they need me to go to a web site, use the password provided in the letter, use my mobile or tablet to take a photograph of an ID document that will be submitted to them, and a photograph of myself that will also be submitted to them. Otherwise the card will be blocked 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Pull the other one. I called the telephone number listed on the back of the credit card to warn them of this scam. Turns out it is not a scam at all.
> 
> So I took my tablet (still refusing to have a mobile) and tried to take a picture of my driver's license. Ten times. Every time the site refuses to accept the result as "too blurry". Well, excuse me for not being 20 anymore, my hands are not perfectly steady holding a tablet in position and pressing a button. Probably a lighter mobile would work, but my wife's is a Huawei (no way I'm putting personal information like ID shots on that), and in a pandemic I am not going to ask neighbours to use their mobile. I tried to call the company again, but for two working days now their lines have been overloaded to the extent that they don't even put you on hold. I left a message on the site, and hope I get reaction.


I had to send in a copy of my driver's license to get a dog license for a new dog. I blotted out the license number before sending it. That may not work with the bank though. But I never had to submit my driver's license for a credit card.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Credit cards... I have to have one, for orders from abroad, making hotel reservations, and paying for the web site address of our gallery. Unfortunately.
> 
> I got a mail from the credit card company that, for legislation reasons, they need me to go to a web site, use the password provided in the letter, use my mobile or tablet to take a photograph of an ID document that will be submitted to them, and a photograph of myself that will also be submitted to them. Otherwise the card will be blocked 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Pull the other one. I called the telephone number listed on the back of the credit card to warn them of this scam. Turns out it is not a scam at all.
> 
> So I took my tablet (still refusing to have a mobile) and tried to take a picture of my driver's license. Ten times. Every time the site refuses to accept the result as "too blurry". Well, excuse me for not being 20 anymore, my hands are not perfectly steady holding a tablet in position and pressing a button. Probably a lighter mobile would work, but my wife's is a Huawei (no way I'm putting personal information like ID shots on that), and in a pandemic I am not going to ask neighbours to use their mobile. I tried to call the company again, but for two working days now their lines have been overloaded to the extent that they don't even put you on hold. I left a message on the site, and hope I get reaction.


Hope all progresses well.

Your woes with the photo remind me of the time we were renewing our passports online. Taggart had no trouble, but they, or rather the computer robot, found fault every time with photos I put in - too big, too small, wrong expression etc. Finally we succeeded, with a photo that had rather more if anything of the faults they'd found before. Weird.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

Art Rock said:


> Credit cards... I have to have one, for orders from abroad, making hotel reservations, and paying for the web site address of our gallery. Unfortunately.
> 
> I got a mail from the credit card company that, for legislation reasons, they need me to go to a web site, use the password provided in the letter, use my mobile or tablet to take a photograph of an ID document that will be submitted to them, and a photograph of myself that will also be submitted to them. Otherwise the card will be blocked 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Pull the other one. I called the telephone number listed on the back of the credit card to warn them of this scam. Turns out it is not a scam at all.
> 
> So I took my tablet (still refusing to have a mobile) and tried to take a picture of my driver's license. Ten times. Every time the site refuses to accept the result as "too blurry". Well, excuse me for not being 20 anymore, my hands are not perfectly steady holding a tablet in position and pressing a button. Probably a lighter mobile would work, but my wife's is a Huawei (no way I'm putting personal information like ID shots on that), and in a pandemic I am not going to ask neighbours to use their mobile. I tried to call the company again, but for two working days now their lines have been overloaded to the extent that they don't even put you on hold. I left a message on the site, and hope I get reaction.


Like you, I avoid 'mobile' too. In fact, I don't own a single photo-taking device other than an ancient SLR 'film' camera rusting in a closet. However, my laser printer has a scanner function which 'should' capture useable images of IDs and such.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Chicken Exit. Is that where you pull the plug when it won't otherwise shut down?


_*"Chicken Exit"*_ is a phrase used at amusement parks. For the scarier rides there will be a point near the end of the queue where you can change your mind about going on the ride, and leave the line so you won't have to "enjoy" the scary ride.

In this context I shut down the "phisher" before he could download or upload anything, or otherwise cause havoc, that is, I exited the connection before any damage was done.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> I had to send in a copy of my driver's license to get a dog license for a new dog. I blotted out the license number before sending it. That may not work with the bank though. But I never had to submit my driver's license for a credit card.


I had to show my driver's license on camera for a Driving School. That's where you get a traffic infraction "excused" by attending an online class.


----------



## Dan Ante

Sunburst Finish said:


> 3 sleep emoticons would have effectively made your point - 4 would have been overkill and 5 is just pointlessly mean-spirited by being intentionally insulting... Although I did laugh - so thanks for that.


*You are welcome *


----------



## jkl

Art Rock said:


> Credit cards... I have to have one, for orders from abroad, making hotel reservations, and paying for the web site address of our gallery. Unfortunately.
> 
> I got a mail from the credit card company that, for legislation reasons, they need me to go to a web site, use the password provided in the letter, use my mobile or tablet to take a photograph of an ID document that will be submitted to them, and a photograph of myself that will also be submitted to them. Otherwise the card will be blocked 2 weeks from now.
> 
> Pull the other one. I called the telephone number listed on the back of the credit card to warn them of this scam. Turns out it is not a scam at all.
> 
> So I took my tablet (still refusing to have a mobile) and tried to take a picture of my driver's license. Ten times. Every time the site refuses to accept the result as "too blurry". Well, excuse me for not being 20 anymore, my hands are not perfectly steady holding a tablet in position and pressing a button. Probably a lighter mobile would work, but my wife's is a Huawei (no way I'm putting personal information like ID shots on that), and in a pandemic I am not going to ask neighbours to use their mobile. I tried to call the company again, but for two working days now their lines have been overloaded to the extent that they don't even put you on hold. I left a message on the site, and hope I get reaction.


Sorry to hear your frustrations. A cellphone does all that and much more to make life easier and during Covid, contact tracing makes its safer for you and your customers.


----------



## jkl

My gripe of the day was that I added too much salt into my cooking (a meat stew), so I had to dilute with some water. I managed to rescue it with extra water and added in more vegetables.


----------



## pianozach

The Cat is sick. Again. *Ginger* just turned 14 years old last week.

March 2020 he was at death's door, making these oddball whooping sounds.

Vet #1 (recommended by a friend with 3 dogs): Shaved the bottom of his neck *really* close, and told us the cat wouldn't last the weekend. Then he offered to come in on a Saturday to do some exploratory surgery. We didn't like him - he seemed more of a dog person. He was pretty brusque, almost to the point of being rude.

Of course, this was right after the pandemic started.

Vet #2 (one of my wife's former fitness clients): Recommended a "specialist", but did give the cat an antibiotic.

Vet #3 (the "specialist"): Told us up front they suspected cancer, and it would cost $1000 just to confirm that.

We took him home so he could pass in comfort.

Turns out it was likely an ear infection, which cleared up due to the antibiotic.

But he was over 22 pounds (10 kg) so we started rationing his food.

_This_ March he was down to 18 pounds (the weight dropped slowly).

A few weeks ago his eating habits changed, and wasn't interested in eating much. Two weeks ago we noticed he was pretty jaundiced (we missed it because he's orange to begin with). His weight started dropping drastically, and he's down to 13 pounds. We'd been giving him high calorie high protein nutritional gel, but we weren't giving him enough. He is drinking water, and is still somewhat active for a sick cat.

So . . . he's probably got a fatty liver. This jaundice and liver problem is usually treated by leaving him at the vet for a week, where they insert a stomach tube and keep him fed.

Of course, we cannot afford a week at the veterarian, so we've upped our game and are preparing puréed high quality cat food mixed with the nutri gel, and using a syringe to force feed him. He's not really happy about it, but we've got the routine down to an art after two days.


----------



## Dorsetmike

> My gripe of the day was that I added too much salt into my cooking (a meat stew), so I had to dilute with some water. I managed to rescue it with extra water and added in more vegetables.


The following from Google,

Depending how oversalted the dish actually is, you may be able to use other strong flavors to bring down the perception of the saltiness. Adding an acidic or sweet ingredient may help downplay the saltiness, but you'll likely create a completely new dish in the process. Here's a few ideas:

Acidic: Lemon, vinegar, lemon or lime zest, tomatoes

Sweet: Fruit, carrots, honey, sugar

If you have the time and flexibility, this experiment is worth a try, but bear mind that it may or may not save you from tossing the entire thing.

I have been using the vinegar/sugar method for some years with varying success, (since before Google)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Dan Ante said:


> *You are welcome *


Upon graduating from university I applied to the School of the Art Institute of Chicago - Master of Fine Arts in Painting - my métier being large-scale landscapes.

Application required submitting a significant portfolio which demonstrated expertise in nearly a dozen specific techniques and mediums.

My portfolio was critiqued by six faculty members each of whom was a working professional artist.

I wasn't accepted into the graduate program - I made the first cut but got axed in the second.

"A talented "craftsman", but not an "artist" - think in terms of graphic design - advertising - perhaps even comic books provided you work on your lettering."

"Perhaps even comic books..." - "_Perhaps_"?

"_Comic books_"?

"_Work on my lettering_"? - (Editor's Note: I couldn't really argue with that one - my lettering was kind of shaky at best - You have to really practice and nothing is more tedious in this or any other life than practicing lettering and besides, I was a painter of large-scale landscapes - what was the point of being able to letter? - What did they think that I was going to do? - Add cartoon captions?

Incredulity can make you light-headed... In my case, upon hearing "perhaps even comic books", my entire world started spinning, I staggered blindly around the room, knocked over three wooden chairs, a table, and a lamp, swooned, got the vapours, and finally dropped into a dead faint which required being revived...

I alternated between "sulking" and "brooding" incessantly... for weeks... and by "weeks" I actually mean "months"... but eventually reason prevails...

And so... I had two choices -

I could become embittered and invade Poland.

Or I could attend grad school and get an MBA degree (Master of Business Administration - Finance).

Since things really didn't work out all that well for the last person who was turned down from art school, became embittered, and then invaded Poland - attending grad school and getting the MBA intuitively seemed to be the wisest course of action.

I left my past, present, and imagined future - my self-identification as an "artist" - behind me and I tore off the rear view mirror so that I wouldn't be able to look back even if I wanted to...

And like all fairy tales (except this one was actually true) everyone went on to live happily ever after...

I met my future wife in grad school and this December will be our 40th Anniversary. She inspires me every day to exceed my limitations and to at least attempt to be better in every way that one can possibly be better. Her being beautiful, having a great laugh, and thinking that I'm just too hilarious for words were added bonuses that I wasn't expecting but have been eternally grateful for nonetheless.

But you never lose that desire to create something... anything...

And so I decided to write.

And very quickly realized that you need to have an audience - preferably a receptive audience - to write for - otherwise why spend time writing something that no one wants to read?

Through no one's fault the right writer can find himself in the wrong forum which lead me to this site -

https://www.writingforums.org/

It's a forum for writers - amateur, frustrated, professional - and despite your level of talent (or lack of) the credo seems to be "encouragement shall always triumph over discouragement".

And thus - this will be my last long-form post - If you liked the writing and want to read more send me a PM and I'll provide you with the link to whatever nonsense it is that I decide to write about. And if you really didn't care for the writing - whether the content or the length or whatever - you can take comfort in knowing that when you see the words "The End" - it's meant to be taken literally - not figuratively.

- Sunny

Must not forget the "Gripe" part of "Gripe of the Day" -

Don't enter threads that you have no interest in just to express your lack of interest in the subject matter - no one cares and it literally adds nothing to the discussion other than to cause hard feelings.

And if you can't say something positive there are only two alternatives - saying something negative or just not saying anything at all.

Go with "just not saying anything at all" - we all will all live a longer and happier life.

*The End*


----------



## Dan Ante

Sunburst Finish said:


> Upon graduating from university I applied to the School of the Art Institute of Chicago - Master of Fine Arts in Painting - my métier being large-scale landscapes.
> 
> Application required submitting a significant portfolio which demonstrated expertise in nearly a dozen specific techniques and mediums.
> 
> My portfolio was critiqued by six faculty members each of whom was a working professional artist.
> 
> I wasn't accepted into the graduate program - I made the first cut but got axed in the second.
> 
> "A talented "craftsman", but not an "artist" - think in terms of graphic design - advertising - perhaps even comic books provided you work on your lettering."
> 
> "Perhaps even comic books..." - "_Perhaps_"?
> 
> "_Comic books_"?
> 
> "_Work on my lettering_"? - (Editor's Note: I couldn't really argue with that one - my lettering was kind of shaky at best - You have to really practice and nothing is more tedious in this or any other life than practicing lettering and besides, I was a painter of large-scale landscapes - what was the point of being able to letter? - What did they think that I was going to do? - Add cartoon captions?
> 
> Incredulity can make you light-headed... In my case, upon hearing "perhaps even comic books", my entire world started spinning, I staggered blindly around the room, knocked over three wooden chairs, a table, and a lamp, swooned, got the vapours, and finally dropped into a dead faint which required being revived...
> 
> I alternated between "sulking" and "brooding" incessantly... for weeks... and by "weeks" I actually mean "months"... but eventually reason prevails...
> 
> And so... I had two choices -
> 
> I could become embittered and eventually decide to invade Poland.
> 
> Or I could attend grad school and get an MBA degree (Master of Business Administration - Finance).
> 
> Since things really didn't work out all that well for the last person who was turned down from art school, became embittered, and eventually decided to invade Poland - attending grad school and getting the MBA intuitively seemed to be the wisest course of action.
> 
> I left my past, present, and imagined future - my self-identification as an "artist" - behind me and I tore off the rear view mirror so that I wouldn't be able to look back even if I wanted to...
> 
> And like all fairy tales (except this one was actually true) everyone went on to live happily ever after...
> 
> I met my future wife in grad school and this December will be our 40th Anniversary. She inspires me every day to exceed my limitations and to at least attempt to be better in every way that one can possibly be better. Her being beautiful, having a great laugh, and thinking that I'm just too hilarious for words were added bonuses that I wasn't expecting but have been eternally grateful for nonetheless.
> 
> But you never lose that desire to create something... anything...
> 
> And so I decided to write.
> 
> And very quickly realized that you need to have an audience - preferably a receptive audience - to write for - otherwise why spend time writing something that no one wants to read?
> 
> Through no one's fault the right writer can find himself in the wrong forum which lead me to this site -
> 
> https://www.writingforums.org/
> 
> It's a forum for writers - amateur, frustrated, professional - and despite your level of talent (or lack of) the credo seems to be "encouragement shall always triumph over discouragement".
> 
> And thus - this will be the last long-form post - If you liked the writing and want to read more send me a PM and I'll provide you with the link to whatever nonsense it is that I decide to write about. And if you really didn't care for the writing - whether the content or the length or whatever - you can take comfort in knowing that when you see the words "The End" - it's meant to be taken literally - not figuratively.
> 
> - Sunny
> 
> Must not forget the "Gripe" part of "Gripe of the Day" -
> 
> Don't enter threads that you have no interest in just to express your lack of interest in the subject matter - no one cares and it literally adds nothing to the discussion other than to cause hard feelings.
> 
> And if you can't say something positive there are only two alternatives - saying something negative or just not saying anything at all.
> 
> Go with "just not saying anything at all" - we all will all live a longer and happier life.
> 
> *The End*


Absolutely fascinating .................................


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Had to shave for an interview... really missing my beard.


----------



## Conrad2

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Had to shave for an interview... really missing my beard.


Hope you kill that interview. God speed!


----------



## Malx

The ever increasing number of polls on this forum.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Deleted post... Wrong thread...

Note to self - Trying looking up occasionally to see which thread you're actually posting on...

Sigh...


----------



## Ingélou

I was so pleased that Taggart was able to get me anti-histamine tablets from our local chemist - a friend had recommended them. However, after one tablet, I can't go on as they make my tinnitus unbearably loud. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> I was so pleased that Taggart was able to get me anti-histamine tablets from our local chemist - a friend had recommended them. However, after one tablet, I can't go on as they make my tinnitus unbearably loud. Back to the drawing board.


*"Tips for Preventing Allergic Reactions to Tree and Grass Pollen"*

https://community.aafa.org/blog/tips-for-preventing-allergic-reactions-to-tree-and-grass-pollen

*"Seasonal allergies: Nip them in the bud"*

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hay-fever/in-depth/seasonal-allergies/art-20048343

*"12 Natural Ways to Defeat Allergies"*

https://www.webmd.com/allergies/ss/slideshow-natural-relief

All of this may very well be in the "been there - done that" category but in the third link

"12 Natural Ways to Defeat Allergies"

number 7 is "Drink more".


----------



## Conrad2

Ingélou said:


> I was so pleased that Taggart was able to get me anti-histamine tablets from our local chemist - a friend had recommended them. However, after one tablet, I can't go on as they make my tinnitus unbearably loud. Back to the drawing board.


Are you aware of allergy shots. One of my cousins used to have a severe allergy to the oak tree before he start on the treatment. After he was done, almost all his symptoms was gone. It may be worth considering. Here is a mayo clinic article overview if you are interested.

One word of caution, I'm not a doctor, so my suggestion may not be the best for you. For my cousin, he was on the treatment for 3 years, and it was expensive to support it, although I live in the States so perhaps the NHS do things differently over in the isle.

Also there are now allergy drops if you are scared of the needle. I don't know how different the treatment or its effectiveness compared to the shots, so consult your doctor if you are interested in that too. Here is an article from a university health care service on those drops as a start.


----------



## Ingélou

Sunburst Finish said:


> All of this may very well be in the "been there - done that" category but in the third link
> 
> "12 Natural Ways to Defeat Allergies"
> 
> number 7 is "Drink more".


Well, yes, for me it *is* in 'that category', and I already *am* drinking more, but I'm only too pleased if your links can help someone else.

Ditto with the allergy shots - not offered when I've seen my doctor in the past, and I don't like to bother them in the present crisis.

So I shall just have to 'thole' it for the rest of the tree-pollen season, with an occasional gripe. 
But thank you, both. :tiphat:


----------



## Shaughnessy

Conrad2 said:


> Are you aware of allergy shots. One of my cousins used to have a severe allergy to the oak tree before he start on the treatment. After he was done, almost all his symptoms was gone. It may be worth considering. Here is a mayo clinic article overview if you are interested.
> 
> One word of caution, I'm not a doctor, so my suggestion may not be the best for you. For my cousin, he was on the treatment for 3 years, and it was expensive to support it, although I live in the States so perhaps the NHS do things differently over in the isle.
> 
> Also there are now allergy drops if you are scared of the needle. I don't know how different the treatment or its effectiveness compared to the shots, so consult your doctor if you are interested in that too. Here is an article from a university health care service on those drops as a start.


I can attest to the efficacy of allergy shots via my sister-in-law's life-long struggle.

Here's a link on the subject -

https://www.mayoclinic.org/tests-procedures/allergy-shots/about/pac-20392876

From the above -

"To be effective, allergy shots are given on a schedule that involves two phases:

The buildup phase generally takes three to six months. Typically shots are given one to three times a week. During the buildup phase, the allergen dose is gradually increased with each shot.

The maintenance phase generally continues for three to five years or longer. You'll need maintenance shots about once a month."

One word of caution about insurance for those who are in the US - You're going to need a fairly decent health insurance policy and you'll want to check and see if you need pre-approval for coverage as this is not an inexpensive undertaking - much to our collective shame.

Whether this course of treatment is available in the UK or anywhere else is a question that would have to be answered by someone else.


----------



## Bulldog

Malx said:


> The ever increasing number of polls on this forum.


Actually, it's not increasing at all. There are currently 4 poll threads on page one of the Polls/Games subforum; that's 4 out of 30 threads. The remainder are games and the Science project.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Malx said:


> The ever increasing number of polls on this forum.


Oh but the multitude of polls is good for those who want to post on the fly. We don't always come to TC with the idea that we actually have to use our brains before posting. :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Few days off, went to pay some bills and buy some stuff and got caught in the rain, on me bike, but nevermind, ''right as rain''.


----------



## Bulldog

SixFootScowl said:


> Oh but the multitude of polls is good for those who want to post on the fly. We don't always come to TC with the idea that we actually have to use our brains before posting. :lol:


Posting on poll threads leaves a lot of reserved brain power needed to embed opera videos. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Bulldog said:


> Actually, it's not increasing at all. There are currently 4 poll threads on page one of the Polls/Games subforum; that's 4 out of 30 threads. The remainder are games and the Science project.


And anyway, I like polls. Having to vote on a question makes you think about why & gives the chance to explain. If you're not talkative, you can just vote. It's not as if anyone's going to take the results of the poll too seriously, is it?


----------



## Bulldog

Ingélou said:


> And anyway, I like polls. Having to vote on a question makes you think about why & gives the chance to explain. If you're not talkative, you can just vote. It's not as if anyone's going to take the results of the poll too seriously, is it?


I hope not. Treating polls as anything other than fun and light entertainment is barking up the wrong tree. As I post, my dog Tango is in the backyard jumping and running after birds; he rarely succeeds in catching one.


----------



## Conrad2

Well, I think I may get some flack from this, so to start with I'm not an art connoisseur, though I do consider myself as an admirer of certain art forms, and I'm not attacking artists such as Yayoi Kusama, whose work I like.

My main gripe is with that "pop-art" installation such as the below: 









I became aware that there was an exbibit similar to the above in my hometown and they charged more than 30 usd per person for general admission from a relative who took their family to it. I understand that for some people, they apporach the exhibit as a fun place just to take a photo for Instagram, which although I don't partake in, is understandable. However, some viewed them as art, comparable to an art museum work, and take them seriously.

To me it's not as it's not original and doesn't provoke much thought in the viewer.

For example, one of their exhibition which appear similar to this:








Seems to be a near copy of Yayoi Kusama's Obliteration Room.









Much of the original message in the original work is lost and distorted as it rack through commercialization, and instead of being a place where the audience engage in an art work, where the passage of time takes over once treasured items lost to the white paint, now just become a tourist prop shoot.

Another concern I have, is there are other museums in the area such as the The Menil Collection and Museum of Fine Arts which offered free admission to eligible people such as students is void of visitors now due to the pandemic, whereas palaces such as the "pop art" exhibit who charges, in my view, exorbitant prices, continues to be jampack. I don't know if I'm out of touch with reality here or share a minority view, but there is a chasm between the two world.

Perhaps, my gripe is foolish, as each person have their own taste, and I'm certainly not an authority, and each world appeal to a different audience, but this trend of "pop-art" installations popping up everywhere while local art museums is struggling concerns me.


----------



## Ingélou

I find the way that fashion takes over people's minds and world-views very hard to understand. Maybe I've finally reached old age - although saying that, I was only ever 'fashionable' between the ages of thirteen and fourteen and a half.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Ingélou said:


> I find the way that fashion takes over people's minds and world-views very hard to understand. Maybe I've finally reached old age - although saying that, I was only ever 'fashionable' between the ages of thirteen and fourteen and a half.


But twenty years later, those memories of being between the ages of thirteen and fourteen and a half remain as vivid and vibrant now as they were then...


----------



## Conrad2

Ingélou said:


> I find the way that fashion takes over people's minds and world-views very hard to understand. Maybe I've finally reached old age - although saying that, I was only ever 'fashionable' between the ages of thirteen and fourteen and a half.


I am also not a "fashionable" person. I tend to dress conservatively, though not unkempt. Perhaps that's why I am not into the present trend. The last time when I could call myself "fashionable" was a decade ago.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> I find the way that fashion takes over people's minds and world-views very hard to understand. Maybe I've finally reached old age - although saying that, I was only ever 'fashionable' between the ages of thirteen and fourteen and a half.


Don't think I ever was fashionable. Fashion ruins many things--car styling for example. So many of those awful-looking whale mouth grills in recent years.


----------



## Open Book

My ongoing gripe is sellers of classical LPs and CDs online who don't offer much information about the disc, particularly which pieces are played. It really matters to most of us _which_ Schubert or Telemann pieces we're hearing and of course details like musicians and even date of recording if it's an oldie.

I get that it's a lot of work for somebody to catalog all that for a CD in short supply that may sell for only $15, but can't they just take a decent photo of the back of the case so that we can see the fine print there? Usually it's a tiny photo and unreadable.

Amazon and Ebay sellers are the primary offenders.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Open Book said:


> My ongoing gripe is sellers of classical LPs and CDs online who don't offer much information about the disc, particularly which pieces are played. It really matters to most of us _which_ Schubert or Telemann pieces we're hearing and of course details like musicians and even date of recording if it's an oldie.
> 
> I get that it's a lot of work for somebody to catalog all that for a CD in short supply that may sell for only $15, but can't they just take a decent photo of the back of the case so that we can see the fine print there? Usually it's a tiny photo and unreadable.
> 
> Amazon and Ebay sellers are the primary offenders.


Exactly. A simple photo of the back with enough resolution to be readable is very helpful. I often have to do a general search for a CD to see if any hits give the back. Sometimes one of the listings on ebay will have the back included. Worse are the listings with no image at all and not even the conductor.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> The Cat is sick. Again. *Ginger* just turned 14 years old last week.
> 
> March 2020 he was at death's door, making these oddball whooping sounds.
> 
> Vet #1 (recommended by a friend with 3 dogs): Shaved the bottom of his neck *really* close, and told us the cat wouldn't last the weekend. Then he offered to come in on a Saturday to do some exploratory surgery. We didn't like him - he seemed more of a dog person. He was pretty brusque, almost to the point of being rude.
> 
> Of course, this was right after the pandemic started.
> 
> Vet #2 (one of my wife's former fitness clients): Recommended a "specialist", but did give the cat an antibiotic.
> 
> Vet #3 (the "specialist"): Told us up front they suspected cancer, and it would cost $1000 just to confirm that.
> 
> We took him home so he could pass in comfort.
> 
> Turns out it was likely an ear infection, which cleared up due to the antibiotic.
> 
> But he was over 22 pounds (10 kg) so we started rationing his food.
> 
> _This_ March he was down to 18 pounds (the weight dropped slowly).
> 
> A few weeks ago his eating habits changed, and wasn't interested in eating much. Two weeks ago we noticed he was pretty jaundiced (we missed it because he's orange to begin with). His weight started dropping drastically, and he's down to 13 pounds. We'd been giving him high calorie high protein nutritional gel, but we weren't giving him enough. He is drinking water, and is still somewhat active for a sick cat.
> 
> So . . . he's probably got a fatty liver. This jaundice and liver problem is usually treated by leaving him at the vet for a week, where they insert a stomach tube and keep him fed.
> 
> Of course, we cannot afford a week at the veterarian, so we've upped our game and are preparing puréed high quality cat food mixed with the nutri gel, and using a syringe to force feed him. He's not really happy about it, but we've got the routine down to an art after two days.


Yesterday Ginger threw up a pool of blood with some soft tissue in it, most likely stomach tissue. He was more wobbly than the day before, and was having moments of disorientation. We made an appointment to have him euthanized for late this afternoon, but my wife had second thoughts, and we took him to the Pet ER. The very nice, patient, sympathetic veterinarian examined him, and told us that no matter the cause, the prognosis would be poor.

I knew this, but my wife really had to hear it from someone other than me. Now, the Vet did offer the option of treating him for the jaundice, but it would run into the $2000 to $4000 range, and the prognosis would still likely be poor.

So we had to suck it up, be brave, and do the humane thing to put him out of his suffering. He was surprisingly not a complainer, so very stoic, and occasionally feisty.

Sure, we could have taken him home to die, but neither I nor the cat would like him to die of starvation instead. With his stomach ulcerating it would be unwise to force feed him - that could cause a quick and agonizing death from sepsis.

So . . . Goodbye little buddy. :angel:


----------



## Art Rock

I feel for your loss, but it it good to accept when it's time to let them go peacefully. No matter how much it hurts.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, it's horrible to say goodbye to your pet, and your world will seem horribly empty for a while, but you did the right thing & the kind thing.


----------



## DaveM

These little critters become such an important part of our lives. They are in almost every way a part of the family. I don’t want to be presumptuous, but perhaps in the not too distant future a little kitty or young rescue cat might help the sadness.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SixFootScowl said:


> Oh but the multitude of polls is good for those who want to post on the fly. We don't always come to TC with the idea that we actually have to use our brains before posting. :lol:


I feel seen, dammit...


----------



## Luchesi

Art Rock said:


> I feel for your loss, but it it good to accept when it's time to let them go peacefully. No matter how much it hurts.


The law allows it for our pets. Even when I was young it always seemed to be a violation of our freedom of religion. But there are many ways to look at it..


----------



## Taggart

We got our first cell phone many years ago (15 or so) for the car. We don't use it much so our first provider dropped the number. We got a new SIM and again forgot to use it so they put it into hibernation. It took some time to restore the credit. Then when I charged it, the charger block only has a plastic earth pin and that broke off and jammed in the socket of a nice shiny 12 year old surge protector  so I had to get a new charger and surge protector. They don't make things to last these days and they don't make them easy to fix either!


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

My gripe of the day:

Ordered a heavily discounted 'computer desk' from NewEgg a while back. It arrived several days ago. I decided to assemble it before lunch today. After opening the sthipping box and removing all items therein, I discoverd no container of bolts / washers / and other items needed for assembly. The instruction page shows that I definitely should have received them. I fired off a message to the sender through NewEgg. I'm to wait for a response two days, then contain NewEgg if I hear nothing. I'm dead in the water until I get those missing items. The desk meets my needs, or will if/when it's assembled. So I don't want to do a blanket item return. It's to big to cart to UPS (or was it Fedex? I forget) in my car in any case. (The instruction page, while stating how many of each item I'm supposed to have, does not identify exactly what size bolts / etc are needed, so buying needed items locally isn't an option.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

SixFootScowl said:


> Don't think I ever was fashionable. Fashion ruins many things--car styling for example. So many of those awful-looking whale mouth grills in recent years.


With you there. Cars may be way better these days in terms of performance, safety and reliability but the generic ugliness of so many modern cars seems almost like the result of a Faustian pact.


----------



## Flamme

I was late one hour to work becuase of shi#y public transport...Mad as hell...Told one woman on station I wish this country be levelled to the groiund.


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> With you there. Cars may be way better these days in terms of performance, safety and reliability but the generic ugliness of so many modern cars seems almost like the result of a Faustian pact.


I think some cars, especially the sporty ones, are taking design cues from the designers of Hot Wheels, which have been atrocious for many years.


----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


> I was late one hour to work becuase of shi#y public transport...Mad as hell...Told one woman on station I wish this country be levelled to the groiund.


Our student teacher barely made it to school in time for class. She got stuck in the elevator at her apartment.


----------



## Flamme

Here where I am everything falls apart...The feeling you cannot do much but wait and your destination is tens miles away is trully crushing.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Our student teacher barely made it to school in time for class. She got stuck in the elevator at her apartment.


She has a gripe as well.

She has a *tan line*.

Halfway down her *face*, due to wearing a pandemic mask everywhere.


----------



## Ingélou

I've developed a strange hermit mentality during lockdown. I've been using it as an excuse not to get on with house renovations that we'd like and that would improve our 'lifestyle' - I've always hankered to have one of those. 

Yesterday marked the three-week period after my second vaccination - Taggart has also had two vaccinations and the requisite three weeks. So today was earmarked as the day to contact the electrician and to find out about double glazing firms locally - this still feels like a new area to us. 

My gripe of the day is that our downstairs shower has just today developed a problem - the water supply and pressure comes and goes. It's exactly like what happened last year when we moved in, when we got a plumber in and a new shower head fitted. The water's very hard round here - that might be the problem.

So instead of gritting my teeth and getting on with non-essential elaborations, I've got to get a more essential problem dealt with first. 

Workmen will be invading my hermit cave.


----------



## Art Rock

We had a water softener installed years ago - it was a brilliant decision. True, it is an initial cost, but the benefits are great (longer life for appliances, better quality coffee and tea, no calcium stains in the bathroom, better for washing the hair in the shower (OK, that's just for the wife).


----------



## SixFootScowl

This may be more for strange stories, but I guess I can also gripe about it. This has never happened to me before, but I was just taking a swig of coffee and had a hiccough at the same time. It is a horrible experience to inhale coffee! It is a choking feeling and half can't breathe feeling. Horrible. Thankfully it was lukewarm.


----------



## Flamme

I had those...The worst is when I sneeze and drink something or brush my teeth!!!


----------



## Ingélou

The plumber came first thing this morning and then we were able to walk out to Gemtown open air market and my beloved plant stall. Wow, I thought - the very thing I've been waiting for - white agapanthus for my mainly-white front bed. But it was a little pricier than expected '- £14 per pot - and the pots I was looking at only had about three flowers ready to come out. I called Taggart over - and we saw that the pot on the end had many more flowers on its stems, so we bought that, and I carried it carefully home. 

When I was just about to plant it - I saw that the label on this one said blue agapanthus. We were too tired to walk back to the market and anyway the other pots might have gone by then as we saw someone buying one as we left. 

So - blue it is, for my rapidly-becoming-blue mainly-white bed.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Conrad2 said:


> Hope you kill that interview. God speed!


Thank you. I got the offer. Ended up taking a different offer, though. Very excited to start this job!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I just bid on and won on ebay an opera CD for only $4.45 shipped and after taxes. Then in pulling up a better image off Amazon i see their listing says extracts. I go back to the ebay listing and it did not say extracts, you would have to look at the fine print on the cover via the item image. I immediately requested a refund. Frustrating that some people will not know what they are doing when listing an item.

It can be worse with books as I have found sometimes they list paper copies along with ecopies and if you are not careful you can make a mistake.


----------



## Conrad2

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Thank you. I got the offer. Ended up taking a different offer, though. Very excited to start this job!


Congratulations! :clap: :clap: :clap:

Hope your first foray into the professional world is successful.

Cheers to a fruitful and fulfilling career! :cheers:


----------



## Conrad2

On another platform, which will remain unnamed, there are some new members who are soliciting one of those "survival kits" that boldly claimed that its food has a shelf life of *25 years*. This raised some red flags as canned food and MRE usually has a expiration date of three to five years from date of production, which mean that the solicited products should have elevated levels of preservatives and sodium, and the prices for these products are very exorbitant. Even if the shelf life claim is true, I don't see the need to buy a bulk product where I will eat the same thing (mac 'n' cheese, brown sugar rice, and vanilla pudding) for every meal, when I have access to other products such as the grocery store and canned food. If I expect that certain conditions will arises that caused me to lose access to food for a prolonged period of time such as 25 years, I will have other pressing things to worry about, as society is most likely collapsing. I did further research on that company, and more red flag appeared. The parent company was sued in the past and was found to mislead consumers through false advertisement steaming from shelf life and nutrients claims and have to pay settlements.

The mods were alerted and they were quick to banned them for violated the terms of services. It sicken me that during a time where people are suffering, there are vermins who are quick to take advantage of unfortunate people by pedaling them snake oil.

However, it's a good idea to have a survival kit on hand for emergency. My self packed kits saved me in tricky situations in the past.

Here's one such example layout from Indiana University.

Here's a good website from FEMA.


----------



## pianozach

Conrad2 said:


> On another platform, which will remain unnamed, there are some new members who are soliciting one of those "survival kits" that boldly claimed that its food has a shelf life of *25 years*. This raised some red flags as canned food and MRE usually has a expiration date of three to five years from date of production, which mean that the solicited products should have elevated levels of preservatives and sodium, and the prices for these products are very exorbitant. Even if the shelf life claim is true, I don't see the need to buy a bulk product where I will eat the same thing (mac 'n' cheese, brown sugar rice, and vanilla pudding) for every meal, when I have access to other products such as the grocery store and canned food. If I expect that certain conditions will arises that caused me to lose access to food for a prolonged period of time such as 25 years, I will have other pressing things to worry about, as society is most likely collapsing. I did further research on that company, and more red flag appeared. The parent company was sued in the past and was found to mislead consumers through false advertisement steaming from shelf life and nutrients claims and have to pay settlements.
> 
> The mods were alerted and they were quick to banned them for violated the terms of services. It sicken me that during a time where people are suffering, there are vermins who are quick to take advantage of unfortunate people by pedaling them snake oil.
> 
> However, it's a good idea to have a survival kit on hand for emergency. My self packed kits saved me in tricky situations in the past.
> 
> Here's one such example layout from Indiana University.
> 
> Here's a good website from FEMA.


A "product" that is manufactured for "*fear marketing*": Part of their intended market are the "survivalists" - people that think there will be some sort of apocalypse, the fall of government, a natural or man-made cataclysmic event that will force people to rely on survival supplies for years. It could be an earthquake, prolonged drought, a solar flare that causes the failure of all electric devices, a comet strike, whatever.

That's why there are people that have gun arsenals in their garage or basement or "safe room".

Fear marketing can be for anything from personal hygiene products to clever home appliances . . . but it will be a product that will keep you from falling, getting ill, getting robbed, etc.

So . . . in the case of emergency food supplies, chances are that you'll never actually need to subsist on them for several years, so you'll never get to the point that you even discover they've gone bad. You'll stuff them in the basement or garage or a storage shed, and 10 years from now you'll find them again and wonder "Gee, ya suppose this stuff we bought 10 years ago is still good?" You'll rip one open and discover the joys of eating 10 year old rations. Bleah.

Chances are you may be dead in ten years anyway. Drunk driver, mass shooting, heart attack, stroke, flesh-eating bacteria. Maybe cancer. You might die from pneumonia. If you own guns it might be a suicide.


----------



## Conrad2

pianozach said:


> A "product" that is manufactured for "*fear marketing*": *Part of their intended market are the "survivalists" - people that think there will be some sort of apocalypse, the fall of government, a natural or man-made cataclysmic event that will force people to rely on survival supplies for years. It could be an earthquake, prolonged drought, a solar flare that causes the failure of all electric devices, a comet strike, whatever.
> *
> That's why there are people that have gun arsenals in their garage or basement or "safe room".
> 
> Fear marketing can be for anything from personal hygiene products to clever home appliances . . . but it will be a product that will keep you from falling, getting ill, getting robbed, etc.
> 
> So . . . in the case of emergency food supplies, chances are that you'll never actually need to subsist on them for several years, so you'll never get to the point that you even discover they've gone bad. You'll stuff them in the basement or garage or a storage shed, and 10 years from now you'll find them again and wonder "Gee, ya suppose this stuff we bought 10 years ago is still good?" You'll rip one open and discover the joys of eating 10 year old rations. Bleah.
> 
> Chances are you may be dead in ten years anyway. Drunk driver, mass shooting, heart attack, stroke, flesh-eating bacteria. Maybe cancer. You might die from pneumonia. If you own guns it might be a suicide.


Yep, I agree with your assessment on the whole. I think because of the pandemic, certain unnamed unsavory companies and individuals has amplified their marketing to stroke fear in consumers to buy their products, such as Jim Bakker getting in trouble for a certain product on a false pretense . Vic Berger has edited his pitch for comedic effects in a video.

However, I have to reiterate that having an emergency kit is needed for a specific portion of the population, not on the level of the "survivalists" who are often misguided, but for preparing for anticipated emergency such as a hurricane or flooding, which was a common occurrence in my hometown. Those links in my previous post are good as they're practical. When I go camping or going on a road trip, I always carry a simplified kit similar to this one for camping and this one for long distance driving. Those kits has saved me in the past, where the road leading out from my house to the main road was flooded for a few days which prevented me from leaving, and that time when my car battery died out leaving me stranded on a desolate road, where I didn't have phone service, and I have to wait for a couple of hours before I was able to flag a passerby for help in freezing temperatures.

I hated how those kits once essential and limited to a specific need, is commercialized which make them overpriced and giving the general public the wrong impression of them. Nowadays, when it's needed, I generally packed and prepare my own kit if I can. A general rule of thumb is that you should have enough that can last you from three days to two weeks max. Anything beyond that amount, then it's most likely you're an hoarder, unless you are planning to stay in a destitute cabin in Alaska during winter or something similar to that scenario.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> I've developed a strange hermit mentality during lockdown. I've been using it as an excuse not to get on with house renovations that we'd like and that would improve our 'lifestyle' - I've always hankered to have one of those.
> 
> Yesterday marked the three-week period after my second vaccination - Taggart has also had two vaccinations and the requisite three weeks. So today was earmarked as the day to contact the electrician and to find out about double glazing firms locally - this still feels like a new area to us.
> 
> My gripe of the day is that our downstairs shower has just today developed a problem - the water supply and pressure comes and goes. It's exactly like what happened last year when we moved in, when we got a plumber in and a new shower head fitted. The water's very hard round here - that might be the problem.
> 
> So instead of gritting my teeth and getting on with non-essential elaborations, I've got to get a more essential problem dealt with first.
> 
> Workmen will be invading my hermit cave.


I know what you mean. We have got out of the habit of being with other people and in other places.
Then this morning an elderly friend suddenly died. His widow and daughter will need support and practical help so we're just going to have to re-adjust to being out there and in company. And clean the house!


----------



## Flamme

Aliens. Just. Aliens.


----------



## SixFootScowl

On Ebay, why does a DVD rated "Good" not include liner notes, but a CD does?



> *Good: *The item is used but in good condition. It may have minor damage to the jewel case, including scuffs or cracks, or to the item cover, including scuffs, scratches, or cracks. The cover art and liner notes are included for a CD. The VHS or DVD box is included. Video game instructions are included. The CD/DVD doesn't skip. There are no fuzzy/snowy frames on the VHS tape. See the seller's listing for full details and a description of any imperfections.


----------



## Ingélou

An effing sparrow woke me up at 4.30 a.m. with its unimaginative mono-note dawn chorus.


----------



## Malx

^
It must have been on holiday - Oh sorry I thought you said Epping sparrow.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> An effing sparrow woke me up at 4.30 a.m. with its unimaginative mono-note dawn chorus.


I open the window when i go to sleep but at some point (430 am today) the birds start in. If I wake after the birds start chirping, then I have to close the window as it makes it hard to sleep.


----------



## SixFootScowl

In sink garbage disposers (grinders) are handy. I really don't run all my garbage down the sink though, but there always are bits that go down the drain so it is nice to run the grinder rather than have to ream a plugged sink. Anyway, the garbage disposer has a chamber just under the drain opening and unfortunately the upper sides of that chamber get really nasty and it is near impossible to clean it. Well it was starting to smell and so I had to do something. I took and old dish cleaning brush, put a flame to the handle near the brush and got the plastic good and hot so I bent it around so that the bristles stick up toward the other end of the handle, then let it cool. Cut the brush end off so it was more compact and would fit into the opening, then proceeded to scrub the upper parts of the disposer chamber. It is a messy job when you pull the brush out (Hold your hand or some shield over the opening or it will spray very nasty stuff all over the sink, countertop and you). Now it seems a lot better, but I bet it could use a little more attention. I did also spray a cleaner onto the brush while working it.


----------



## Ingélou

Take care with the flames!


----------



## Flamme

Sister and aunt visited and we cleaned the house...Threw away lots of old clothes and other things.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Take care with the flames!


I used a butane lighter. I thought about using a propane torch but I have a story about that and why I don't feel comfortable with propane torches anymore. They ought to make brushes for this specific purpose.

They! Ha, there is the infamous "they" that you see all the time but is never defined as to whom (or is it who) they actually are. So I should say some company that makes brushes should include a garbage disposer cleaning brush in their line.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> An effing sparrow woke me up at 4.30 a.m. with its unimaginative mono-note dawn chorus.


A crow woke me up at about 3:30 yesterday morning. Looking out of the window I could see the moon and morning star as if it was still dark, but to the east of that the sky looked eerily bright for that time of the morning.


----------



## Taggart

SixFootScowl said:


> Some company that makes brushes should include a garbage disposer cleaning brush in their line.


Like










Seacrh Amazon for "garbage disposal brush for a sink drain" and you get a whole range of brushes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


> Like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seacrh Amazon for "garbage disposal brush for a sink drain" and you get a whole range of brushes.


Nice, and the wire means I can bend it as i please without playing with fire.


----------



## Flamme

Yard now looks more tidy. But kinda sad. Less and less things remind me of mum..


----------



## Dan Ante

The Cats wake me up in the winter wanting to go outside, one @ 4:30, next @ 5:30 then me @6:30


----------



## SixFootScowl

You know you have run out of new stuff to look at on TC when you click "NEW POSTS" and see a handful of Most Beautiful this and Most Beautiful that threads come up.


----------



## Ingélou

Never rule out the unexpected. Never look forward to having a nice quiet day with everything under control. And always wear gloves when dealing with roses. 

I was doing a bit of gardening before lunch - attaching a climbing rose to a cane - when I accidentally was snagged by one of the thorns. Blood poured out of my hand so after a minute or so, I decided to go in and bathe it in cold water. I then saw the whole area ballooning up, having turned blue. It just went on swelling and I decided that maybe it should be checked. Taggart rang our doctor's - but after checking with a nurse, the receptionist told us to go to York Accident & Emergency. 

13 miles away - and we'd just got back from York, having visited a double glazing showroom there. Of course, I didn't want to go, but Tag looked up 'rose thorns & swelling wounds' on the internet and apparently they can lead to complications such as reactive arthritis if there's a fungal infection. So I decided it was better safe than sorry. 

Once at York hospital, we were told that the waiting time in the Emergency Care - Minor Injuries unit was 2 and a half hours - though it was only one hour & 3 quarters in fact. I saw a nurse practitioner, who gave me a tetanus booster dose and put an iodine dressing on my hand, which had subsided a little after hours of me pressing a cold water hanky against it. 

The Nurse Practitioner was lovely, but why couldn't I have had the treatment at our local surgery? 

Just back, and Taggart's putting his lunchtime meat roll away for supper. Then he's starting to make our evening meal, a bit early. I didn't get any lunch - one hardly liked to bite into anything while waiting in the emergency area - so it will be very welcome. 

I'm to watch out if my hand gets red and hot, and keep it elevated as far as possible, but now I'm home, I feel lucky, really, and sorry that I usually take safety and good health for granted.


----------



## Art Rock

That must have been quite a scare for both of you. Take care and hope it heals soon.


----------



## pianozach

I'm listening to John Lennon's WORKING CLASS HERO on Youtube, and it's marked as being "Ultimate Mix, 2020".

It's just John and his acoustic guitar. I'd say that the mix shouldn't be all that complicated: Balance the voice and guitar, EQ it, give it a decent stereo spread, room ambience, and, boom, you're done.

What could you do during mixdown and mastering that could qualify a simple recording such as this to be ULTIMATE?


----------



## Conrad2

While I was adding more locations to my map game, some of the pinpoints I made on the official street view coverage jumps to user generated photosphere which tends to be less photo quality and unmovable. For other places, particularly for natural scenery locations, google maps has the wrong location which mean I have to go to satellite view and compared it to third parties maps and pictures to zero on the correct coordinates and orientation. The platform is good, but I wished it was more friendly to map makers.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

My gripe is people who try to see things - especially conflicts - in tryna of absolutes or faults. That ain't how anything works.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> Never rule out the unexpected. Never look forward to having a nice quiet day with everything under control. And always wear gloves when dealing with roses.
> 
> I was doing a bit of gardening before lunch - attaching a climbing rose to a cane - when I accidentally was snagged by one of the thorns. Blood poured out of my hand so after a minute or so, I decided to go in and bathe it in cold water. I then saw the whole area ballooning up, having turned blue. It just went on swelling and I decided that maybe it should be checked. Taggart rang our doctor's - but after checking with a nurse, the receptionist told us to go to York Accident & Emergency.
> 
> 13 miles away - and we'd just got back from York, having visited a double glazing showroom there. Of course, I didn't want to go, but Tag looked up 'rose thorns & swelling wounds' on the internet and apparently they can lead to complications such as reactive arthritis if there's a fungal infection. So I decided it was better safe than sorry.
> 
> Once at York hospital, we were told that the waiting time in the Emergency Care - Minor Injuries unit was 2 and a half hours - though it was only one hour & 3 quarters in fact. I saw a nurse practitioner, who gave me a tetanus booster dose and put an iodine dressing on my hand, which had subsided a little after hours of me pressing a cold water hanky against it.
> 
> The Nurse Practitioner was lovely, but why couldn't I have had the treatment at our local surgery?
> 
> Just back, and Taggart's putting his lunchtime meat roll away for supper. Then he's starting to make our evening meal, a bit early. I didn't get any lunch - one hardly liked to bite into anything while waiting in the emergency area - so it will be very welcome.
> 
> I'm to watch out if my hand gets red and hot, and keep it elevated as far as possible, but now I'm home, I feel lucky, really, and sorry that I usually take safety and good health for granted.


Ooh, that's nasty. And quite right to have sought medical treatment. I felt really stupid going to our local Minor Injuries Unit recently because of a messy wood splinter jammed deep under my thumbnail. The nurse who excavated it explained graphically what all too often happens when minor gardening injuries are neglected.
I hope you're safely on the mend.


----------



## Eclectic Al

My gripe is that some roses feel the need for so many thorns.

You prune them; you feed them; you spray them with insecticides and fungicides; you weed around them; you give them support. And what do they do? Cover themselves all over with thorns. So ungrateful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The other day I heard a bloke moaning to his wife behind my back about where I was queuing in the supermarket - he obviously thought I was out of pure selfishness partly blocking the aisle he was walking through despite the fact that because of the hopefully soon-to-be-history social distancing rules I was actually complying with the supermarket's makeshift queuing system. Miserable old pillock...


----------



## Malx

pianozach said:


> I'm listening to John Lennon's WORKING CLASS HERO on Youtube, and it's marked as being "Ultimate Mix, 2020".
> 
> It's just John and his acoustic guitar. I'd say that the mix shouldn't be all that complicated: Balance the voice and guitar, EQ it, give it a decent stereo spread, room ambience, and, boom, you're done.
> 
> *What could you do during mixdown and mastering that could qualify a simple recording such as this to be ULTIMATE?
> *


To answer your question - add a marketing exec.


----------



## adriesba

Eclectic Al said:


> My gripe is that some roses feel the need for so many thorns.
> 
> You prune them; you feed them; you spray them with insecticides and fungicides; you weed around them; you give them support. And what do they do? Cover themselves all over with thorns. So ungrateful.


Those thorns can be merciless. I don't mind the thorns all that much though since they keep the woodchucks from eating them like they eat everything else. But it would be nice if they had protection against insects, diseases, and cold weather.


----------



## Dan Ante

The only good rose is a dead one.


----------



## Flamme

Ingélou said:


> Never rule out the unexpected. Never look forward to having a nice quiet day with everything under control. And always wear gloves when dealing with roses.
> 
> I was doing a bit of gardening before lunch - attaching a climbing rose to a cane - when I accidentally was snagged by one of the thorns. Blood poured out of my hand so after a minute or so, I decided to go in and bathe it in cold water. I then saw the whole area ballooning up, having turned blue. It just went on swelling and I decided that maybe it should be checked. Taggart rang our doctor's - but after checking with a nurse, the receptionist told us to go to York Accident & Emergency.
> 
> 13 miles away - and we'd just got back from York, having visited a double glazing showroom there. Of course, I didn't want to go, but Tag looked up 'rose thorns & swelling wounds' on the internet and apparently they can lead to complications such as reactive arthritis if there's a fungal infection. So I decided it was better safe than sorry.
> 
> Once at York hospital, we were told that the waiting time in the Emergency Care - Minor Injuries unit was 2 and a half hours - though it was only one hour & 3 quarters in fact. I saw a nurse practitioner, who gave me a tetanus booster dose and put an iodine dressing on my hand, which had subsided a little after hours of me pressing a cold water hanky against it.
> 
> The Nurse Practitioner was lovely, but why couldn't I have had the treatment at our local surgery?
> 
> Just back, and Taggart's putting his lunchtime meat roll away for supper. Then he's starting to make our evening meal, a bit early. I didn't get any lunch - one hardly liked to bite into anything while waiting in the emergency area - so it will be very welcome.
> 
> I'm to watch out if my hand gets red and hot, and keep it elevated as far as possible, but now I'm home, I feel lucky, really, and sorry that I usually take safety and good health for granted.


Roses can be vicious...Delicious! When I trimmed them it looked like they deliberately STUNG me, brutally...I looked like Jesus bloody Christ after...Like however I grabbed them w or w/o gloves they would go really deep, angrily, yeah, I could feel their anger because...In other news I feel really drained lately...Work is a bit exhausing and stressful and some other things are not in balance so my whole existence suffer...Today I meditated for the first time in months...I absolutely neglected it and there were times I did itr daily...Its bloody hard really, its not just sitting in a right position with legs crossed and arms stretched out...My sould is in total void of darkness lately...I feel strong and emboldened but weak and fragile in the same moment...Strange...Usually it was one or another...I feel so much like africa by toto ''I seek to cure what's deep inside, frightened of this thing that I've become...'', I wonder where are my stars that will ''guide me toward salvation''...This song always struck a choed with me even in young age i felt different lyrics dpicting yearnings of my soul like ''Gonna take some time to do the things we never had''...My mum was soo full of creativity and imagination but never got a chance to show it and express it...I always felt such a sadness for it, like a dagger in my heart that keeps turning, eternally...Glad you are ok, that rose def wanted to tell you something...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

It’s freakishly, unreasonably hot out. As in, even at 9 in the morning it feels like stepping into an oven. What choice do I have but to stay in the air-conditioned house all day and listen to music?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Allegro Con Brio said:


> It's freakishly, unreasonably hot out. As in, even at 9 in the morning it feels like stepping into an oven. What choice do I have but to stay in the air-conditioned house all day and listen to music?


Agree. Thankfully we have that option. Enjoy.


----------



## pianozach

A friend posted a meme in celebration of Memorial Day.

The meme said,

*"Thanksgiving is a day when we pause to give thanks for the things we have.

"Memorial Day is a day when we pause to give thanks to the people who fought for the things we have."*

I commented: *"Technically that is the description of VETERANS DAY. 
MEMORIAL DAY is when we give thanks to those WHO HAVE DIED fighting for the things we have."*

His answer?

*"Hey! It's what I grabbed off a Google search. Besides, it's the thought that counts!"*

Many people just DON'T CARE if what they post is accurate or not.

Grrr.


----------



## Flamme

Fought, died I dont see much of a diffderence...
Today I cleaned the spider webs that have occupied the house...They put up tough resistance but I scored a victory for now...


----------



## Conrad2

I just updated my window 10, as it was a routine security batch, when it installed an annoying widget called "News and Interests". Upon clicking the widget, I was bombarded by news article about celebrates and other trivial items. After googling, I was able to hide it by right clicking the taskbar, moving the mouse to News and Interests section, and clicking on Hide. I wish that tech and any other companies don't push unwanted features on consumers in an attempt to create a "maze garden" to trap users and gather their data.


----------



## pianozach

Conrad2 said:


> I just updated my window 10, as it was a routine security batch, when it installed an annoying widget called "News and Interests". Upon clicking the widget, I was bombarded by news article about celebrates and other trivial items. After googling, I was able to hide it by right clicking the taskbar, moving the mouse to News and Interests section, and clicking on Hide. I wish that tech and any other companies don't push unwanted features on consumers in an attempt to create a "maze garden" to trap users and gather their data.


I'm getting really tired of links (on Facebook) to news on questionable pages, that splits an article up into a slide show of 10 or 20 pages. I KNOW it's clickbait, but the REALLY irritating part is when the page just continues to load stuff, and keeps shifting up, then down, then up. You try to click on the 'next' link, but it shifts and -presto- you've opened a new tab for a toothpaste or expensive car, or practically anything OTHER than what you wanted.


----------



## Flamme

Im tired of ppl in general being what they are not, developing a whole another (fake) personae, behind which hides an ''awful'' truth...That really grinds my gears...


----------



## Dan Ante

Get syncromesh then your gears won't grind.


----------



## Flamme

Wow...Witty gritty.


----------



## adriesba

Just looked something up on the internet and wish I hadn't. I hate it when that happens. Sometimes ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## Flamme

Yeah...TMI sometimes...Our ancestors lived such happier lives not knowing what went down in any god forsaken part of the earth...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I called for a windshield estimate and the guy asked if it has the rain sensor. I said, "no, i have eyeballs to tell me if it is raining, what would I need that for?" 

If I can't see it is raining, then I ought not be driving eh?

Rain sensor. Lazy lazy people. OR they are too busy with a soda in one hand, and a vape in the other, while reading the newspaper and shaving in the morning commute.


----------



## Conrad2

A family friend's son, who is young, was solicited about enrolling in Rice University UX/UI Boot Camp. Rice University is a prestigious university and the marketing of limited space tempted him, but he wisely "sleep on it". I did some research and red flags immediately appeared. It turns out that the boot camp is not done by Rice University directly, but via a third party, Trilogy Education, who lease Rice University space and the name. I reach out to some people that I knew and who are in that field, as computer science is not my specialty. It turns out that the experience and certificate is not good, as they tried to tackle complex topics at a fast pace, leaving you with only shallow knowledge. The program is also very expensive, *the equivalent of an US instate university tuition for a whole year*. They recommended that he should take free courses from MIT, Stanford, and others on platform such as Edx to gain knowledge and then have presentable projects that he can put on his resume.

I hate how these sketchy companies hide behind prestigious names and jump on buzzwords to entice people to sign up for courses, where they could learned more at an affordable prices.


----------



## pianozach

Conrad2 said:


> A family friend's son, who is young, was solicited about enrolling in Rice University UX/UI Boot Camp. Rice University is a prestigious university and the marketing of limited space tempted him, but he wisely "sleep on it". I did some research and red flags immediately appeared. It turns out that the boot camp is not done by Rice University directly, but via a third party, Trilogy Education, who lease Rice University space and the name. I reach out to some people that I knew and who are in that field, as computer science is not my specialty. It turns out that the experience and certificate is not good, as they tried to tackle complex topics at a fast pace, leaving you with only shallow knowledge. The program is also very expensive, *the equivalent of an US instate university tuition for a whole year*. They recommended that he should take free courses from MIT, Stanford, and others on platform such as Edx to gain knowledge and then have presentable projects that he can put on his resume.
> 
> I hate how these sketchy companies hide behind prestigious names and jump on buzzwords to entice people to sign up for courses, where they could learned more at an affordable prices.


Absolutely "Let the buyer beware".

There is no shortage of "experts" that offer to teach you at a price, whether it's computer science, or how to get rich in real estate using other people's money.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Got hammered by two powerful rain storms between 10 pm and 5 am. There were tornado sirens during the earlier one, though not sure any tornadoes were sighted.

Power went out at 1030 pm last night. Dog freaking out from the thunder. Can't find the calming tablets. Had to drive 4 miles to son's house to get some from him. Forgot my glasses, so drove in rain at night without glasses (fortunately my implants give me reasonable distance vision in lit areas that I am familiar with). Get home from that and start generator on motorhome. Routing two extension cords to house, removing window screen to basement window and installing a board that clamps in with a passage for the wires, including stuffing the better parts of a 100-foot and a 60-foot extension cord through the window (about 8x18 inches opening). By this time my back is soaking wet thorough a nylon windbreaker. Then route the wires through the house to power up two refrigerators, my computer and a lamp in the living room. 

Now what to do with the dog today. She loves to chew stuff and generally stays in the part of the house that now has wires all over the floor, and I can't latch the basement door, and she loves to whip down there to explore. Ah well, could be worse, at least i have my food protected, a computer and a lamp.

They are saying our power is expected to be back on by 1130 tonight. There are currently 77,992 customers out of power in the Metro Detroit Area and down to the Ohio border. Power company has 519 crews in the field.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Got hammered by two powerful rain storms between 10 pm and 5 am. There were tornado sirens during the earlier one, though not sure any tornadoes were sighted.
> 
> Power went out at 1030 pm last night. Dog freaking out from the thunder. Can't find the calming tablets. Had to drive 4 miles to son's house to get some from him. Forgot my glasses, so drove in rain at night without glasses (fortunately my implants give me reasonable distance vision in lit areas that I am familiar with). Get home from that and start generator on motorhome. Routing two extension cords to house, removing window screen to basement window and installing a board that clamps in with a passage for the wires, including stuffing the better parts of a 100-foot and a 60-foot extension cord through the window (about 8x18 inches opening). By this time my back is soaking wet thorough a nylon windbreaker. Then route the wires through the house to power up two refrigerators, my computer and a lamp in the living room.
> 
> Now what to do with the dog today. She loves to chew stuff and generally stays in the part of the house that now has wires all over the floor, and I can't latch the basement door, and she loves to whip down there to explore. Ah well, could be worse, at least i have my food protected, a computer and a lamp.
> 
> They are saying our power is expected to be back on by 1130 tonight. There are currently 77,992 customers out of power in the Metro Detroit Area and down to the Ohio border. Power company has 519 crews in the field.


Wow.

Wait. Implants? Like, _*eye*_ implants?


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Wow.
> 
> Wait. Implants? Like, _*eye*_ implants?


Yes, they gave me rabbit eyeballs and ever since I have had intense cravings for lettuce and carrots. 

Actually it is lens implants for cataract surgery. Plastic lenses inserted into the eyeballs (there is a You Tube not for the squeamish and not recommended before surgery) to replace the clouded natural lenses. They are great. I don't wear glasses much anymore, but for far distance. Had it done about 4 years ago.

Anyway, the power did not come on at the estimated 1130 last night but by midnight they put up a new estimate of 6 pm today, then at about 9 am the lights came on.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Yes, they gave me rabbit eyeballs and ever since I have had intense cravings for lettuce and carrots.
> 
> Actually it is lens implants for cataract surgery. Plastic lenses inserted into the eyeballs (there is a You Tube not for the squeamish and not recommended before surgery) to replace the clouded natural lenses. They are great. I don't wear glasses much anymore, but for far distance. Had it done about 4 years ago.
> 
> Anyway, the power did not come on at the estimated 1130 last night but by midnight they put up a new estimate of 6 pm today, then at about 9 am the lights came on.


Yeah, the worldwide extreme weather phenomena and aging infrastructures are creating these sorts of *electricity* outages. Texas' legislature voted to divorce ITS power grid from that of either of the other connected grids in the continental US (a gimme to a local power company), and now its power goes out when it gets too cold and when it gets too hot.

Out here in California we have these "rolling blackouts" when the furnace-like Santa Ana winds get too crazy. Mostly it's to prevent power lines from causing massive brush fires. Understandable. In my little area, in a small county north of L.A. they even have blackout maps, and you can go online to see if your area will be experiencing a planned outage. We've had outages in many areas around us, but so far have managed to never be on the schedule.

As for the *eyes*, I'm glad your surgeries went well. It's amazing what we CAN do using "western" medicine. It's a bit strange that with all our scientific sophistication that we cannot transplant an entire eye, nor restore hearing.


----------



## Ingélou

You're so right about hearing. I have my eyesight back after having cataract surgery, but when my tinnitus spikes there's nothing they can do about it. One of my recent gripes, during the tree pollen season, was that my ears were congested and my hearing affected but of the tablets available to me, one was not safe to be taken by people of my age, and the other made my tinnitus about 300% worse.


----------



## Dan Ante

I lost my hearing in my left ear so went for a test the lady suggested that I go to the hospital and made an appointment for me, a charming young lady did a few things and eventually presented me with a spatula which had on it a three quarter inch length of wax!!!!.
How embarrassing I had never had my ears de waxed but my Hearing was restored.


----------



## Ingélou

Better to be embarrassed than deaf!

Wax removal has occasionally helped reduce my tinnitus, but doesn't always. GP surgeries in the UK are less and less willing to do it these days - I'm not sure why.


----------



## Ingélou

Back from the dentist's feeling weak, tired and hungry - but another hour at least till my mouth & cheek un-numb. One thing - the left side of my face is temporarily free from wrinkles! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Back from the dentist's feeling weak, tired and hungry - but another hour at least till my mouth & cheek un-numb. One thing - the left side of my face is temporarily free from wrinkles! :lol:


If you can't chew, then ice cream is the answer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why do I always pick so difficult pieces to play? Now it's Cordoba by Albeniz in Llobet's transcription. He was a wizard! I'm soon a wizard too  I actually know why, I love the thrill of the challenge and it's a fantastic piece of music. The life of the guitarist would be a lot easier if he didn't know about all the things he knows...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SixFootScowl said:


> If you can't chew, then ice cream is the answer.


Ice cream is always the answer, regardless of chewing.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

This is a very “first world” gripe, but...book-collecting enthusiast that I am, I bought a 50-volume set of Harvard Classics from 1938 at a library book sale for an obscenely cheap price ($25...they are going for $1,420 on Amazon!) I am incredibly satisfied with the purchase but for one thing - it’s missing Volume 2! Aaarggh, that sends my OCD off the charts! These things are so valuable that just buying the one volume would almost cost me more than I spent on the whole set. Oh well, maybe I’ll leave it that way - a valuable reminder not to seek total perfection, perhaps. If you ever happen to come across a good deal on one of these old sets, take it! Especially if you want to get into serious reading, they contain practically all of the highly-regarded fictional and philosophical works, religious texts, historical documents, biographies, poetry, etc. in world history, and it’s truly enough for a lifetime.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This is a very "first world" gripe, but...book-collecting enthusiast that I am, I bought a 50-volume set of Harvard Classics from 1938 at a library book sale for an obscenely cheap price ($25...they are going for $1,420 on Amazon!) I am incredibly satisfied with the purchase but for one thing - it's missing Volume 2! Aaarggh, that sends my OCD off the charts! These things are so valuable that just buying the one volume would almost cost me more than I spent on the whole set. Oh well, maybe I'll leave it that way - a valuable reminder not to seek total perfection, perhaps. If you ever happen to come across a good deal on one of these old sets, take it! Especially if you want to get into serious reading, they contain practically all of the highly-regarded fictional and philosophical works, religious texts, historical documents, biographies, poetry, etc. in world history, and it's truly enough for a lifetime.


Can you get a refund and would it include the return costs? Just sayin' ....................


----------



## SixFootScowl

I just sneezed and got a cramp in my ribs! Ugh, no fun getting old.


----------



## TxllxT

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This is a very "first world" gripe, but...book-collecting enthusiast that I am, I bought a 50-volume set of Harvard Classics from 1938 at a library book sale for an obscenely cheap price ($25...they are going for $1,420 on Amazon!) I am incredibly satisfied with the purchase but for one thing - it's missing Volume 2! Aaarggh, that sends my OCD off the charts! These things are so valuable that just buying the one volume would almost cost me more than I spent on the whole set. Oh well, maybe I'll leave it that way - a valuable reminder not to seek total perfection, perhaps. If you ever happen to come across a good deal on one of these old sets, take it! Especially if you want to get into serious reading, they contain practically all of the highly-regarded fictional and philosophical works, religious texts, historical documents, biographies, poetry, etc. in world history, and it's truly enough for a lifetime.


Are you refering to this: https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Harvard-Classics-Fiction-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B07G38BKZL ?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

TxllxT said:


> Are you refering to this: https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Harvard-Classics-Fiction-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B07G38BKZL ?


Yup! Wow, I didn't know that it was available so cheaply in digital form.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Several years ago they made the caps on bottled water as shallow as possible, so that you can barely get a grip on the cap and often upon removing it from the bottle, the cap slips out of your hand and falls to the floor. It's kind of frustrating, like the pantry man's problem:



> Among the desserts there was some kind of coffee cake that came out very pretty on a doily, on a little plate. But if you would go in the back you'd see a man called the pantry man. His problem was to get the stuff ready for desserts. Now this man must have been a miner, or something heavybuilt, with very stubby, rounded, thick fingers. He'd take this stack of doilies, which are manufactured by some sort of stamping process, all stuck together, and he'd take these stubby fingers and try to separate the doilies to put them on the plates. I always heard him say, "Damn deez doilies!" while he was doing this, and I remember thinking, "What a contrast the person sitting at the table gets this nice cake on a doilied plate, while the pantry man back there with the stubby thumbs is saying, 'Damn deez doilies!'" So that was the difference between the real world and what it looked like.


https://surelyyouarejokingmrfeynman.blogspot.com/2015/01/string-beans.html


----------



## Ingélou

I can just about put up with all the new ads on YouTube videos, especially as the option is often given to 'skip ads'. 

But this block advertisement that crops up everywhere this week, with close-ups of fungal toenails, really turns my stomach!


----------



## Flamme

Use U-block extension on your browser...
@topic...The scorching heat...


----------



## Dorsetmike

I use Adblock with Firefox, no problems


----------



## pianozach

Ingélou said:


> I can just about put up with all the new ads on YouTube videos, especially as the option is often given to 'skip ads'.
> 
> But this block advertisement that crops up everywhere this week, with close-ups of fungal toenails, really turns my stomach!


OMG. I've seen it as well. Yuck!


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> I can just about put up with all the new ads on YouTube videos, especially as the option is often given to 'skip ads'.
> 
> But this block advertisement that crops up everywhere this week, with close-ups of fungal toenails, really turns my stomach!


I've heard (from a friend who's a professor of marketing) that all that matters is whether or not you remember the ads. Annoying, inscrutable, inane, and now, disgusting. It matters not..


----------



## SixFootScowl

The year of the mosquito! Everything was fine, very few mosquitoes this year, then, about the beginning July we suddenly have mosquitoes everywhere. Sure it has to do with all the rain we have been having this month. But I go to walk the dog at the park and can't get back into the car without mosquitoes getting in with us.


----------



## Ingélou

Luchesi said:


> I've heard (from a friend who's a professor of marketing) that all that matters is whether or not you remember the ads. Annoying, inscrutable, inane, and now, disgusting. It matters not..


I remember the ad - the horrible picture - but I have no idea what it was advertising, because it was *so* disgusting I averted my eyes and let the brash talking wash over me.
So what's been achieved?


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> The year of the mosquito! Everything was fine, very few mosquitoes this year, then, about the beginning July we suddenly have mosquitoes everywhere. Sure it has to do with all the rain we have been having this month. But I go to walk the dog at the park and can't get back into the car without mosquitoes getting in with us.


Oh, sorry to hear it - I've had two bad bouts of being bitten by insects this year, and it's almost unbearable. Are you able to protect yourself, or take the pain away if bitten?


----------



## Flamme

Ia hve no patience for dealing with ppl these days.


----------



## Malx

Luchesi said:


> I've heard (from a friend who's a professor of marketing) that all that matters is whether or not you remember the ads. Annoying, inscrutable, inane, and now, disgusting. It matters not..


If you remember the ad but not the product in my view it has failed - or is it simply that by remembering the ad that invites discussion which will ultimately bring up the the subject of the product????
Solution - don't discuss ads.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Forgive me, moderators, but I have to get this off my chest:

I cannot comprehend nor will I tolerate any longer the sheer, blithering, self-indulgent stupidity of some English people.

That's it. Had to be said. TC folks excepted, obviously.


----------



## Dan Ante

Pat Fairlea said:


> Forgive me, moderators, but I have to get this off my chest:
> 
> I cannot comprehend nor will I tolerate any longer the sheer, blithering, self-indulgent stupidity of some English people.
> 
> That's it. Had to be said. TC folks excepted, obviously.


Oh come on Pat don't leave it there at least tellus who/what you are on about.


----------



## pianozach

Some people post vague comments alluding to something, but don't actually say what that something is.


----------



## Dan Ante

SKY on demand.
I have missed the 1st episode of a drama so went to Sky on demand and 
Downloaded it and was surprised to see that it was only available up to 11:59pm 
Monday 19th ? it is on my planer @ 48 min approx., I sat down to watch 
It at 8pm but it had disappeared and now it is not available to d/l 
???? grrrrr


----------



## Malx

Pat Fairlea said:


> Forgive me, moderators, but I have to get this off my chest:
> 
> I cannot comprehend nor will I tolerate any longer the sheer, blithering, self-indulgent stupidity of some English people.
> 
> That's it. Had to be said. TC folks excepted, obviously.


You really should stop watching the 10 o'clock news Pat (just guessing based on your post time)


----------



## Flamme

A strange day...The feeling of ''strangeness'' doesnt leave me lately.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> A strange day...The feeling of ''strangeness'' doesnt leave me lately.


Maybe because we're living in "strange" times?


----------



## pianozach

I certainly live in "interesting times". 

I used to roll my eyes and shake my head when I'd see videos of fist fights breaking out in the Italian government chambers, or protesters storming the Parliament building of some backwater country.

It turns out that WE are just another backwater trash country, no better, and certainly not any smarter, than other countries.

But my real gripe is how so many people were so eager to become anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers, so easily manipulated by greedy and corrupt leaders and simple propaganda.


----------



## Flamme

I cant stand masks...Im vaccinated and it goes on my nerves big time that I have to wear them still.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> I certainly live in "interesting times".
> 
> I used to roll my eyes and shake my head when I'd see videos of fist fights breaking out in the Italian government chambers, or protesters storming the Parliament building of some backwater country.
> 
> It turns out that WE are just another backwater trash country, no better, and certainly not any smarter, than other countries.
> 
> But my real gripe is how so many people were so eager to become anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers, so easily manipulated by greedy and corrupt leaders and simple propaganda.


Actually, since the natural condition is no mask, no vax, i guess those who don a mask and take a jab become maskers and vaxxers.

I am not anti-mask. I am fine with whoever wishes to wear a mask can wear one.


----------



## Flamme

Like I said before I sometimes have troubles breathing even without a mask and it really impends my speaking abilities..I think this ''mask mania'' like SFC uttered before me is not a natural state of being and it really starts to remind me of those ''dance manias' from medieval times...


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> Actually, since the natural condition is no mask, no vax, i guess those who don a mask and take a jab become maskers and vaxxers.
> 
> I am not anti-mask. I am fine with whoever wishes to wear a mask can wear one.


I worry about these people in masks walking down the sidewalks of our town sucking in whatever has been collected in their mask. Because they don't take them off even in the open air. Amazing. The Chinese people have been doing this for many years and it's always seemed a little dangerous to me.


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> I remember the ad - the horrible picture - but I have no idea what it was advertising, because it was *so* disgusting I averted my eyes and let the brash talking wash over me.
> So what's been achieved?


On the other hand the 'idea people" must do something to justify their salaries, but I think that pleasant, informative and clever advertising is so much better for sales. They must have done some studies and I must be wrong.. 
Is it just easier to shock and disgust the captive viewer?


----------



## Luchesi

Malx said:


> If you remember the ad but not the product in my view it has failed - or is it simply that by remembering the ad that invites discussion which will ultimately bring up the the subject of the product????
> Solution - don't discuss ads.


Yes, if the ads are really detestable, like the Manmower, we do talk about them at work (when there's no women nearby).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Flamme said:


> I cant stand masks...Im vaccinated and it goes on my nerves big time that I have to wear them still.


Since Monday we don't have to and I haven't, but nearly everyone in the supermarket still is. In the supermarket on Monday I was getting looked at by a few of the mouth nappy brigade as if they had just witnessed me machine-gunning some kittens, so I guess it's only a matter of time before someone whinges at or about me. Bring it on.

As regards the great outdoors, unless there are other health issues involved I still can't see the point of anyone at all wearing a mouth nappy when there are relatively few people around, especially in the sort of weather we are having right now. They'll have to snap out of it one day or they will be running and hiding forever.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Luchesi said:


> The Chinese people have been doing this for many years and it's always seemed a little dangerous to me.


Traditionally they've only worn them because of the disgusting air pollution levels from their 1950s coal-burning smoke-belching factories and congested roads. Health & safety and environmental responsibility have hardly been priorities in China over the years.


----------



## Flamme

Luchesi said:


> I worry about these people in masks walking down the sidewalks of our town sucking in whatever has been collected in their mask. Because they don't take them off even in the open air. Amazing. The Chinese people have been doing this for many years and it's always seemed a little dangerous to me.


Exactly...U breathe in your own muck...Ughhh


----------



## Malx

Flamme said:


> Exactly...U breathe in your own muck...Ughhh


True - but if I may play devils advocate - in times of an epidemic should other people have to breathe in your muck :devil:


----------



## Luchesi

Flamme said:


> Exactly...U breathe in your own muck...Ughhh


When I see a person walking down the street with a mask on I think there must be some misunderstanding. The mask is like a barn door to a horse. It slows it down. Or maybe it's like a barn door to a mouse, for a better size comparison, and the layers help to slow it down. The mask doesn't stop them or kill them or a weaken them. Why would they continue to suck through the fabric of a used mask?


----------



## Bulldog

My gripe concerns those TC members who are obsessed with particular composers, works, or performers.


----------



## Luchesi

Bulldog said:


> My gripe concerns those TC members who are obsessed with particular composers, works, or performers.


I'm obsessed with the logical history of music and more recently how it is that a simple song like Lady Gaga's Shallow, and others, can be so effective and how she found those notes.

I don't have more potentially damaging obsessions like casual sexual hook ups, spectator sports, video games, drinking at bars. You know, on and on.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Got some new glasses this afternoon, not happy, had to change back to my old ones; my left eye does not look in the same direction as the right, my old glasses were corrected for this, new ones pressumably not, I was seeing 2 white lines in the road instead of one, somewhat disconcerting to say the least; can't get an appointment before August 3rd


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> Got some new glasses this afternoon, not happy, had to change back to my old ones; my left eye does not look in the same direction as the right, my old glasses were corrected for this, new ones pressumably not, I was seeing 2 white lines in the road instead of one, somewhat disconcerting to say the least; can't get an appointment before August 3rd


Oh dear - sorry to hear that. It's horrible having problems with eyes, as John & I both know. Best wishes, Mike. xx


----------



## Dan Ante

Flamme said:


> Exactly...U breathe in your own muck...Ughhh





Malx said:


> True - but if I may play devils advocate - in times of an epidemic should other people have to breathe in your muck :devil:


Spot on Maix, prevention is the name of the game I would have thought everyone knew that by now


----------



## Luchesi

Dan Ante said:


> Spot on Maix, prevention is the name of the game I would have thought everyone knew that by now


I couldn't find it quickly, but I'd like to see the data for the amount of flu in the years before the pandemic and now. I assume that cold and flu cases have been down significantly. I would get one or the other every year, but not since 2019.


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> I couldn't find it quickly, but I'd like to see the data for the amount of flu in the years before the pandemic and now. I assume that cold and flu cases have been down significantly. I would get one or the other every year, but not since 2019.


I'd expect that cold and flu cases to have been down significantly as well.

That would almost likely be due to the masking and social distancing and sanitizing we've been half-heartedly embracing.


----------



## Dan Ante

Luchesi said:


> I couldn't find it quickly, but I'd like to see the data for the amount of flu in the years before the pandemic and now. I assume that cold and flu cases have been down significantly. I would get one or the other every year, but not since 2019.


My Wife and I both have Flu jabs each year and I can't remember when we last had the flu also we have had both Covid jabs but we are not taking any chances and will do what ever we are told to do regarding Covid.


----------



## Ingélou

It's really hard to get someone in to fix or rebuild things at present. One firm that I rang told me that if I wanted someone to come and give me an estimate, I'd have to email them, they'd put me on the list, and someone might then come out in October - just to estimate, not to do the job!

We found someone ten days ago who said he'd send us the estimate last Sunday week; he didn't, so I emailed him, and he said he'd been busy but would send me the estimate this week. It's nearly the end of the week again. Do I bother him again, or just try to move on?

Easier said than done, as in some cases I can't even get anyone to answer the phone.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> *It's really hard to get someone in to fix or rebuild things at present*. One firm that I rang told me that if I wanted someone to come and give me an estimate, I'd have to email them, they'd put me on the list, and someone might then come out in October - just to estimate, not to do the job!
> 
> We found someone ten days ago who said he'd send us the estimate last Sunday week; he didn't, so I emailed him, and he said he'd been busy but would send me the estimate this week. It's nearly the end of the week again. Do I bother him again, or just try to move on?
> 
> Easier said than done, as in some cases I can't even get anyone to answer the phone.


We are exactly the same waiting 5 months to get mower serviced still not done despite my phone calls. 4 months to get heat pump serviced still not done. etc etc.


----------



## Ingélou

Dan Ante said:


> We are exactly the same waiting 5 months to get mower serviced still not done despite my phone calls. 4 months to get heat pump serviced still not done. etc etc.


We've decided to move on and contact some other people. If our man gets back in the next few days, no harm done. But pestering him again would just elongate my stress and impatience.

Last time I was in this position, I found I was not alone - there are websites where people bemoan that they're being strung along and wonder why the tradesman can't simply say straight out if he doesn't want to do the job.

Why not indeed!


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> We've decided to move on and contact some other people. If our man gets back in the next few days, no harm done. But pestering him again would just elongate my stress and impatience.
> 
> Last time I was in this position, I found I was not alone - there are websites where people bemoan that they're being strung along and wonder why the tradesman can't simply say straight out if he doesn't want to do the job.
> 
> Why not indeed!


Yes, maybe they don't want to get the reputation for refusing jobs. Well... if you offered twice the money?


----------



## Ingélou

Luchesi said:


> Yes, maybe they don't want to get the reputation for refusing jobs. Well... if you offered twice the money?


But that's the problem - no money has been mentioned as they haven't produced the estimate yet! 

Anyway, I'd have thought the reputation of never getting back to a potential client would have been even worse for business.


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is annoying is when you make a donation to a non-profit and then over the course of a couple years they send you so many solicitations for more donations that you wonder if the money you donated all went back into the solicitations to yourself.

Then there are the opinion surveys they will send you. Usually the last questions are geared towards getting you do donate money. Or they will have a contribution section at the end. So, are these basically sham surveys to get you in a frame of mind more conducive to donating? Do such surveys actually achieve anything of value? Some of these may be groups I agree with and support, but generally I toss these surveys as a waste of time.


----------



## Dan Ante

A couple of days ago I phoned my mower repair man and asked him when he was going to collect my mowers for service ,he replied that he could not be bothered to come out 8k just to service my mowers in fact he was quite rude. I purchased both mowers off him plus a trimmer worth in total just over $6000.00 and have been waiting since Feb for him to collect. I am amazed at his attitude, needless to say it was no problem to deliver them when he sold them. So he can get stuffed and I will go to some one else.


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> What is annoying is when you make a donation to a non-profit and then over the course of a couple years they send you so many solicitations for more donations that you wonder if the money you donated all went back into the solicitations to yourself.
> 
> Then there are the opinion surveys they will send you. Usually the last questions are geared towards getting you do donate money. Or they will have a contribution section at the end. So, are these basically sham surveys to get you in a frame of mind more conducive to donating? Do such surveys actually achieve anything of value? Some of these may be groups I agree with and support, but generally I toss these surveys as a waste of time.


Yes, junk mail completely fills my tiny mailbox so they have to crush them in somehow. It's probably 10 pieces of junk mail every day. It gives the post office most of its revenue, I guess. The biggest problem is there might be something important in all that junk and I'll miss it (recycle it). It's already happened to me, because when a new credit card comes it's sent in a plain envelope for security reasons!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> Yes, junk mail completely fills my tiny mailbox so they have to crush them in somehow. It's probably 10 pieces of junk mail every day. It gives the post office most of its revenue, I guess. The biggest problem is there might be something important in all that junk and I'll miss it (recycle it). It's already happened to me, because when a new credit card comes it's sent in a plain envelope for security reasons!


Yes, what a pathetic situation that the PO is supported mainly by delivering junk mail. My dad would always tear every piece of junk mail in half and I picked up the habit. Twice I have torn mail in half only to then discover it is my neighbor's mail. Ha ha. He was good about it.

Monday i had two items (a CD and a DVD) that listed as "out for delivery." I was in my front yard when the mail lady came and she handed me one package, the CD. I later looked up the tracking on the DVD and it said, "Held at Post Office by Customer Request" and that I could come get it. Huh? The next day it showed up in my mail box.

(The CD and DVD are both William Tell operas  )


----------



## Metalkitsune

What do they put in coca cola made in Mexico?

One time i had some and got really sick and almost died.

I see on the ingredients it has a lot more sugar than American cola and a lot of sodium and such.


----------



## Bulldog

Metalkitsune said:


> What do they put in coca cola made in Mexico?
> 
> One time i had some and got really sick and almost died.
> 
> I see on the ingredients it has a lot more sugar than American cola and a lot of sodium and such.


I believe that Coke made in Mexico has real sugar.


----------



## Art Rock

Metalkitsune said:


> What do they put in coca cola made in Mexico?
> 
> One time i had some and got really sick and almost died.
> 
> I see on the ingredients it has a lot more sugar than American cola and a lot of sodium and such.


Interesting article:
https://www.mashed.com/44149/secrets-coca-cola-doesnt-want-know/


----------



## Dan Ante

SixFootScowl said:


> Yes, what a pathetic situation that the PO is supported mainly by delivering junk mail. My dad would always tear every piece of junk mail in ha and I picked up the habit. Twice I have torn mail in half only to then discover it is my neighbor's mail. Ha ha. He was good about it.
> 
> Monday i had two items (a CD and a DVD) that listed as "out for delivery." I was in my front yard when the mail lady came and she handed me one package, the CD. I later looked up the tracking on the DVD and it said, "Held at Post Office by Customer Request" and that I could come get it. Huh? The next day it showed up in my mail box.
> 
> (The CD and DVD are both William Tell operas  )


The wife of a dear friend of mine kept all of the junk mail for a couple of weeks put it into a sack took it to the local post office where she emptied the lot onto the floor of the post office, it did not stop the delivery of this unwanted stuff but she felt a lot better. We now have an option that you can opt out of receiving this mail.


----------



## Flamme

Yessterday I was informed I would probably not work in my current company since september...It came as a bit of a shock but in the end who knows why is it a good thing.


----------



## Bulldog

Dan Ante said:


> The wife of a dear friend of mine kept all of the junk mail for a couple of weeks put it into a sack took it to the local post office where she emptied the lot onto the floor of the post office, it did not stop the delivery of this unwanted stuff but she felt a lot better. We now have an option that you can opt out of receiving this mail.


I hope she was required to pick up all that junk mail and clean the floor - it's unacceptable behavior.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The local newspapers regularly toss papers on our driveways even though we never subscribed. I used to call and tell them to stop but it soon starts again. I would collect a bunch and dump them in their driveway, figuring if they can litter my place, I can return the favor. Many simply toss them in the trash, so a lot of wasted paper there and in the junk mail.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So wife's van is low on engine coolant. I thought it would be simple to pick up a jug and top it up, but the owner's manual does not have the specification for what type to use and now I see there are many kinds. Used to be only one, then the pink stuff came in with GM, but now????
Here is a chart of the different kinds (PDF) There is now green, yellow, orange, purple, and blue! I am very confused. Guess I have to ask the parts guy to look it up. The van is a 2008 Mazda 5.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> So wife's van is low on engine coolant. I thought it would be simple to pick up a jug and top it up, but the owner's manual does not have the specification for what type to use and now I see there are many kinds. Used to be only one, then the pink stuff came in with GM, but now????
> Here is a chart of the different kinds (PDF) There is now green, yellow, orange, purple, and blue! I am very confused. Guess I have to ask the parts guy to look it up. The van is a *2008 Mazda 5.*


*Green* for you.

.......................


----------



## Taggart

A number of political posts have been removed.

This thread is for *personal* gripes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bulldog said:


> I believe that Coke made in Mexico has real sugar.


Unlike that from Colombia and Bolivia?


----------



## Dan Ante

Bulldog said:


> I hope she was required to pick up all that junk mail and clean the floor - it's unacceptable behavior.


I think that would have negated the purpose of the protest don't you?


----------



## Flamme

Gripe of the Day thread.
Because the atmosphere on my workplace was/is ''strained'' to say at least with lots of fake smiles and fake ''politeness''...Maybe the role played the fact I rebelled against a very obnoxious woman who picked on me, ''mobbed me'' and who was known to do this in different departments but I was the first who told here to behave...She seems to have some influence on my manager and general manager as well...


----------



## Bulldog

Dan Ante said:


> I think that would have negated the purpose of the protest don't you?


I call it taking responsibility for one's actions.


----------



## Taggart

Politics is *not* allowed on the forum.

Thread re-opened.


----------



## Ingélou

Back to the dentist again today for my third & hopefully last visit. 
Not looking forward to the frozen mouth this evening (thought better than pain) and aching jaws tomorrow.


----------



## mikeh375

We awoke yesterday am to find the emersion tank had leaked and water was coming down through the lights in the kitchen ceiling. Water everywhere so I called an emergency plumbing service at 6.30am. The idiot who came had to come back twice because he didn't find the problem on the first visit. Water finally stopped at_ *6.00pm*_...some emergency service. It was my wife who actually found the leak on the tank, not the plumber!!!!!!!
I had a right old go at the plumber because the first visit alone cost £85 just for the initial emergency call out (he should've been with us at by 7.30 and arrived at 11am). The charge was then £85 *PER 30 f****in minutes*. 
I managed to get some discounts of course because I turned into a rottweiler, but now our ceiling is pretty much ruined.

Still it's only a gripe and a hassle, there is much worse being endured in the world. We had no booze in the house other than some unopened gin liqueur in the back of a cupboard so we drank it and I've now got a hangover.


----------



## Dan Ante

Bulldog said:


> I call it taking responsibility for one's actions.


You can call it what you like but in those days when the bureaucracy ignored any form of criticism or requests it was the most effective action you could take and in this case eventually succeeded.


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> I think that would have negated the purpose of the protest don't you?


Why is she targeting the post office, which is only delivering the mail that commercial businesses legitimately mailed to her?

I'm sure they sent her on her way with a pat on the head and a "now, now, dear, do you need help finding your way back to the asylum?"


----------



## Dan Ante

Baron Scarpia said:


> Why is she targeting the post office, which is only delivering the mail that commercial businesses legitimately mailed to her?
> 
> I'm sure they sent her on her way with a pat on the head and a "now, now, dear, do you need help finding your way back to the asylum?"


The staff at the PO also receive this unsolicited junk mail and they are mostly of the same opinion whereas you personally may like receiving junk mail, the PO have a responsibility not to deliver offensive or nuisance mail so we now have the option (thanks to the protesters) not to receive this stuff. Like it or leave it.


----------



## SanAntone

I would not be surprised if bulk mail accounts for the majority of the USPS's revenue stream (and the businesses do most of the work for the PO of sorting and preparing it for delivery). Although it is a nuisance, businesses would not spend money on sending it out if they did not realize enough sales for it to be worthwhile. 

I wonder if the same businesses sending us junk mail are selling us the shredders to dispose of it?


----------



## SixFootScowl

mikeh375 said:


> We awoke yesterday am to find the emersion tank had leaked and water was coming down through the lights in the kitchen ceiling.


This emersion tank being what we in the USA call a water heater tank? That reminds me, mine is pretty old and I should replace it since it is in the opposite corner of the basement from any floor drain and would be a horrible flood mess if it ever lets go. But they want $2000 installed including upgrading the flue from 3-inch to 4-inch to meet current code.


----------



## mikeh375

SixFootScowl said:


> This emersion tank being what we in the USA call a water heater tank? That reminds me, mine is pretty old and I should replace it since it is in the opposite corner of the basement from any floor drain and would be a horrible flood mess if it ever lets go. But they want $2000 installed including upgrading the flue from 3-inch to 4-inch to meet current code.


Yep, the water heater tank. Wow $2k seems a lot. I just got a quote for about £600 all in for a new tank and labour to be done tomorrow. Until then its a cold wash.


----------



## Ingélou

Baron Scarpia said:


> Why is she targeting the post office, which is only delivering the mail that commercial businesses legitimately mailed to her?
> 
> I'm sure they sent her on her way with a pat on the head and a "*now, now, dear, do you need help finding your way back to the asylum*?"


If they did, I hope she moved house to be near a less sexist post office.


----------



## Ingélou

mikeh375 said:


> Yep, the water heater tank. Wow $2k seems a lot. I just got a quote for about £600 all in for a new tank and labour to be done tomorrow. Until then its a cold wash.


I hate being at the mercy of plumbers. Hope all goes well. :tiphat:


----------



## mikeh375

Ingélou said:


> I hate being at the mercy of plumbers. Hope all goes well. :tiphat:


thnx Ingelou. Make sure you catch those frozen mouth dribbles tonight before they dribble all over taggart...


----------



## Ingélou

No problem. I'll be too busy beating him at Scrabble.


----------



## mikeh375

Ingélou said:


> No problem. I'll be too busy beating him at Scrabble.


damn...why are wives better at Scrabble? I almost always get hammered...oh...that might be the problem.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> I hate being at the mercy of plumbers. Hope all goes well. :tiphat:


Seems like they charge around $200 an hour. Isn't that what lawyers charge?

We had a lawyer for my brother's estate and it seems like you could send a seemingly simple question by email and he would answer it and then send a bill for $50.


----------



## Open Book

SixFootScowl said:


> Seems like they charge around $200 an hour. Isn't that what lawyers charge?
> 
> We had a lawyer for my brother's estate and it seems like you could send a seemingly simple question by email and he would answer it and then send a bill for $50.


Where I live lawyers charge about $3-400/hour.

I think lawyers and plumbers spend a lot of time working that customers don't see. The plumber doing work for me right now had to go back to the warehouse and look for the right parts for our old plumbing; lawyers do research. Plumbers give free estimates, lawyers often a free initial consultation. They both spend a lot of time soliciting work, it doesn't always fall into their laps. And there's travel time for both.

But yeah, there is that type of lawyer who nickels and dimes you so that you become afraid to even deal with him. I don't like those kind, you feel you're at their mercy. And if you want to replace that lawyer you'll have to start all over again and end up paying extra.


----------



## pianozach

Plumbers are underrated. 

Yes, they charge top dollar for their services, because it's usually worth it. You try scrambling around in the crawlspace in the dark underneath a house on your back and working with your arms in the air for hours, or dealing with sewer lines and septic tanks, and you'll have a unique appreciation for their work.

One other thing: When a plumber works for you, you can usually tell if the job was done well. With lawyers, who knows?


----------



## Open Book

Plumbers are OK with me, it's drain cleaners I have an issue with. I spent $200 on them once for 15 minutes of work and it didn't solve the problem, turned out plumbing skills were required to replace fixtures. "You need a plumber", was their expert advice, for $200.


----------



## pianozach

Open Book said:


> Plumbers are OK with me, it's drain cleaners I have an issue with. I spent $200 on them once for 15 minutes of work and it didn't solve the problem, turned out plumbing skills were required to replace fixtures. "You need a plumber", was their expert advice, for $200.


Yeah, "Drain Uncloggers" aren't necessarily plumbers. They're CHEAPER, but the services needed might be beyond a simple unclogging.

Here in California we have to have a "Smog Check" on our vehicles for registration every two years. In order for the that service to be "fair and unbiased", we have "Smog Check Only" facilities. If your vehicle FAILS the smog check they cannot fix the issue - you will have to find a mechanic.


----------



## Open Book

pianozach said:


> Yeah, "Drain Uncloggers" aren't necessarily plumbers. They're CHEAPER, but the services needed might be beyond a simple unclogging.
> 
> Here in California we have to have a "Smog Check" on our vehicles for registration every two years. In order for the that service to be "fair and unbiased", we have "Smog Check Only" facilities. If your vehicle FAILS the smog check they cannot fix the issue - you will have to find a mechanic.


I hope they display in a prominent place that they can't fix issues, only find them. Or maybe everyone in California knows by now.

I had no idea that a drain cleaner wasn't a plumber, maybe that's on me. But I asked this company to also fix a leak in the pipe and they never said outright that they couldn't patch it or replace the hardware. One had to read between the lines to see that they were saying that iust clearing a clog might cause pressure changes that stop a leak even though the hole is till there. But that's not fixing a leak -- they led me on.


----------



## Taplow

Three negronis is too much. Two … probably about right!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I never had one of those fancy car keys or fobs with the remote door opener etc until last month when I bought my son's 2008 Ford Fusion. I quickly found the key too bulky and managed to push the red panic button twice already. Since it was the only key, I picked up a simple transponder key with out all the other pushbuttons. It is a much better size and now I can work the car like I always have, manually, but for the annoying power windows, which I have never had before and would prefer not having now either. !


----------



## pianozach

Open Book said:


> I hope they display in a prominent place that they can't fix issues, only find them. Or maybe everyone in California knows by now.
> 
> I had no idea that a drain cleaner wasn't a plumber, maybe that's on me. But I asked this company to also fix a leak in the pipe and they never said outright that they couldn't patch it or replace the hardware. One had to read between the lines to see that they were saying that iust clearing a clog might cause pressure changes that stop a leak even though the hole is till there. But that's not fixing a leak -- they led me on.


Oh, yes. The Smog Check Only stations have big signs that declare that they're a "Smog Check Only" establishment.

It sounds as though your plumber was not completely honest with you.


----------



## Dan Ante

SanAntone said:


> I would not be surprised if bulk mail accounts for the majority of the USPS's revenue stream (and the businesses do most of the work for the PO of sorting and preparing it for delivery). Although it is a nuisance, businesses would not spend money on sending it out if they did not realize enough sales for it to be worthwhile.
> 
> I wonder if the same businesses sending us junk mail are selling us the shredders to dispose of it?


Personally I feel the same with TV adds, once we paid an annual license and that delivered without adds but many people found ways of getting TV without a license so thanks to these selfish people the license mode was scrapped in favour of TV supported by advertising. So I now pay $50/60 a month for sky which enables me to watch my favorite programs and fast forward through the ruddy adds.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Open Book said:


> Plumbers are OK with me, it's drain cleaners I have an issue with. I spent $200 on them once for 15 minutes of work and it didn't solve the problem, turned out plumbing skills were required to replace fixtures. "You need a plumber", was their expert advice, for $200.


For sink drains here is a cleaner that worked for me. See my review. Six pack is better deal.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> For sink drains here is a cleaner that worked for me. See my review. Six pack is better deal.


Use Drano, and similar products with care. While they are useful, they can be hard on pipes. I once lived in an apartment complex where the rental contract forbid the use of liquid drain uncloggers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A friend of mine laughed when he heard I was paying £30-something a month for plumbing/security cover from Severn Trent. In the first month or so of this year I had to claim on:

a) location and fixing of a water leak in the loft, (caused by a broken part of the ballcock mechanism on the header tank). New parts also supplied and installed.
b) supply and installation of a new flush apparatus for the lavatory.
c) supply and installation of a new cap for the hot water tap in the kitchen.
d) supply and installation of a new mortice lock for the front door after the key to the inside half of the lock got stuck and broke off. ***

I dread to think how much all of this would have cost had I not been covered.

*** I first tried to claim on this with my bank who provide a similar service with the contents/building cover I have with them. They refused, saying that as the damage was accidental I wasn't able to make a claim. I asked if I would have been covered had I done the damage intentionally. They didn't see the funny side.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> Use Drano, and similar products with care. While they are useful, they can be hard on pipes. I once lived in an apartment complex where the rental contract forbid the use of liquid drain uncloggers.


This one is a different type of product:


> Home Solv Natural Enzyme Drain Cleaner: The natural enzymes dispose of organic substances to safely eliminate drain-clogging build-up in your pipes, while keeping drains and garbage disposals smelling fresh. Perfect for most organic blockages, including grease, oil, soap residue and more. Does not contain acids or caustics, so it is safer around pets & children. Safe for septic systems.


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> A friend of mine laughed when he heard I was paying £30-something a month for plumbing/security cover from Severn Trent. In the first month or so of this year I had to claim on:
> 
> a) location and fixing of a water leak in the loft, (caused by a broken part of the ballcock mechanism on the header tank). New parts also supplied and installed.
> b) supply and installation of a new flush apparatus for the lavatory.
> c) supply and installation of a new cap for the hot water tap in the kitchen.
> d) supply and installation of a new mortice lock for the front door after the key to the inside half of the lock got stuck and broke off. ***
> 
> I dread to think how much all of this would have cost had I not been covered.
> 
> *** I first tried to claim on this with my bank who provide a similar service with the contents/building cover I have with them. They refused, saying that as the damage was accidental I wasn't able to make a claim. I asked if I would have been covered had I done the damage intentionally. They didn't see the funny side.


I think this one alone cost me $200. It was a nonstandard mechanism:
b) supply and installation of a new flush apparatus for the lavatory.

I never heard of water tanks in the loft (attic?). Must be a different type water supply system than I have. Ours comes in under pressure and so just flows out the spigot even if the spigot is two stories above the supply line.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> I think this one alone cost me $200. It was a nonstandard mechanism:
> b) supply and installation of a new flush apparatus for the lavatory.
> 
> I never heard of water tanks in the loft (attic?). Must be a different type water supply system than I have. Ours comes in under pressure and so just flows out the spigot even if the spigot is two stories above the supply line.


I'm thinking he means that the leak was in the loft, caused by a broken piece in the tank, which was probably in the lavatory. So . . . I guess the plumbing runs ABOVE the ceiling.


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> I'm thinking he means that the leak was in the loft, caused by a broken piece in the tank, which was probably in the lavatory. _So . . . I guess the plumbing runs ABOVE the ceiling_.


Yes, it does. I suppose the vernacular varies from place to place, as does the system itself. The cold water/header tank in the loft space/attic has a ballcock system similar to a lavatory so when any cold water is used the cold water tank is replenished. The leak in the loft was a slow-running overflow drip from one of the tank run-offs because the ballcock mechanism couldn't stop the water at its usual level due to a broken valve.

The lavatory itself wasn't faulty on that occasion - the problem I had with the lavatory was a separate issue to the leak in the loft but all the problems I listed happened to occur within a relatively short space of time. I hope to God that it's a long time before I have more problems of that ilk - earlier this year I was about to issue the Severn Trent engineers with loyalty cards.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Guess it depends on the type of construction for the house or apartment. I always had a full basement, so the pipes run under the main floor and come up the walls. My son has a crawl space and his pipes run similarly, but for a slab-on-grade construction you cannot put pipes in the floor, so they all must go in the walls. Any new work might then have to transit through the attic area.


----------



## Flamme

Day off...Nuff said.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> The staff at the PO also receive this unsolicited junk mail and they are mostly of the same opinion whereas you personally may like receiving junk mail, the PO have a responsibility not to deliver offensive or nuisance mail so we now have the option (thanks to the protesters) not to receive this stuff. Like it or leave it.


I don't know if you've ever watched the show, but Seinfeld has an episode focused on this issue. Kremer becomes enraged at the number of Pottery Barn catalogs he receives and takes action similar to what has been described. He is further enraged that his protest is ignored and it escalates from there. You don't want to go there.


----------



## Dan Ante

Baron Scarpia said:


> I don't know if you've ever watched the show, but Seinfeld has an episode focused on this issue. Kremer becomes enraged at the number of Pottery Barn catalogs he receives and takes action similar to what has been described. He is further enraged that his protest is ignored and it escalates from there. You don't want to go there.


Well this protest was not ignored as I said we now have the option to "not receive" this type of mail, it is up to you.


----------



## Ingélou

Just when I've decided to fight the flab by walking more and taking more exercise, my knee has started to play up. 
Hope I'm not poised to join the ranks of 'Senior Citizens in Need of Knee Replacements'!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> Just when I've decided to fight the flab by walking more and taking more exercise, my knee has started to play up.
> Hope I'm not poised to join the ranks of 'Senior Citizens in Need of Knee Replacements'!


I share your pain - quite literally. I've been walking more often recently and am rewarded by repeatedly straining the calf muscle on my left leg.


----------



## Dan Ante

Getting old is not for the fainthearted


----------



## Luchesi

The settings with the controls are on the top-most line.

I almost always want to go to the Last page all the way down to the latest posts. 

If I then I wanted to go to First page it's only one click away.


----------



## Ingélou

Dan Ante said:


> Getting old is not for the fainthearted


But as they say - 'What's the alternative?'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> But as they say - 'What's the alternative?'
> 
> View attachment 157948


Old hippies never die, they just flashback.


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> Old hippies never die, they just flashback.


Whatever, man... peace, love!


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> The settings with the controls are on the top-most line.
> 
> I almost always want to go to the Last page all the way down to the latest posts.
> 
> If I then I wanted to go to First page it's only one click away.





Ingélou said:


> But as they say - 'What's the alternative?'
> 
> View attachment 157948


Getting old is just proof of major design flaws.


----------



## Ingélou

pianozach said:


> Getting old is just proof of major design flaws.


Unless it's 'planned obsolescence' after which the product is recycled.


----------



## Malx

Dan Ante said:


> Getting old is not for the fainthearted


Getting fainthearted is not for the old


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> But as they say - 'What's the alternative?'
> 
> View attachment 157948


A better way to die is to be shot by a jealous husband when you are 98.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> Getting old is not for the fainthearted


Better to get old than not to get old, that is, the alternative to getting old is not good, in spite of the Who song lyrics, "Hope I die before I get old." I suppose they are singing a different tune now. :lol:


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> Better to get old than not to get old, that is, the alternative to getting old is not good, in spite of the Who song lyrics, "Hope I die before I get old." I suppose they are singing a different tune now. :lol:


Yes, we used to say don't trust anyone over 30. That's a little bit embarrassing now..

Now I don't see much wisdom in people under 40 or 45 (it might merely be that I automatically disagree with them because we're so different), so I wonder about famous people from the past who were barely 30. What were they really like?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> Yes, we used to say don't trust anyone over 30. That's a little bit embarrassing now..
> 
> Now I don't see much wisdom in people under 40 or 45 (it might merely be that I automatically disagree with them because we're so different), so I wonder about famous people from the past who were barely 30. What were they really like?


Well, I think the generation gap is a more recent phenomenon such that the youth of the past 70 years were much more alienated from their parents' generations. But back in the late 1700s for example, I would think that not having television, mass public education, pop music, etc, the differences between generations would be much smaller. Also it seems the schooling people got back then was more rigorous and certainly without television, internet, iphones, xbox, etc. there was far less distraction in their lives. Look at the age of some of America's founding fathers in 1776. I would not have guessed some were so young.


> James Monroe, 18
> Aaron Burr, 20
> Alexander Hamilton, 21
> Betsy Ross, 24
> James Madison, 25


https://kottke.org/13/08/the-surprising-ages-of-the-founding-fathers-on-july-4-1776
Almost wonder if the author of this article got their figures off by about 10 or so years.


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> Well, I think the generation gap is a more recent phenomenon such that the youth of the past 70 years were much more alienated from their parents' generations. But back in the late 1700s for example, I would think that not having television, mass public education, pop music, etc, the differences between generations would be much smaller. Also it seems the schooling people got back then was more rigorous and certainly without television, internet, iphones, xbox, etc. there was far less distraction in their lives. Look at the age of some of America's founding fathers in 1776. I would not have guessed some were so young.
> 
> https://kottke.org/13/08/the-surprising-ages-of-the-founding-fathers-on-july-4-1776
> Almost wonder if the author of this article got their figures off by about 10 or so years.


Wow. James Madison was born in 1751 so they look to be correct.

It's a little scary to think about where we're going. BUT young people tend to have the motivation to spend on silly products for the health of the economy.

I shouldn't talk because when I think back I was no fount of common sense in my 20s -- with 2 little babies to raise. I remember driving very recklessly in my 289 Mustang, just for the fun of it, pushing it to fishtail on these very narrow hilly roads in busy neighborhoods. I could have killed a kid..


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> It's a little scary to think about where we're going.


 Think Australia. That seems to be the general direction.



> I shouldn't talk because when I think back I was no fount of common sense in my 20s -- with 2 little babies to raise. I remember driving very recklessly in my 289 Mustang, just for the fun of it, pushing it to fishtail on these very narrow hilly roads in busy neighborhoods. I could have killed a kid..


Ah, the 289 small block Ford V8. Love it. There were some pretty hot 289 setups in the day. Then it was made into the 302 cid V8 that powered many mustangs through the early 1990s and Explorers well beyond that. My son and I have a 302 (now called the 5.0, though it really is 4.9 rounded) 1992 Mustang that is a blast to drive. Manual transmission of course.

I will miss my RWD and bringing the rear around corners with a blip of the throttle in snow. Now I have front drive and the same maneuver will put me into the curb. My neighbor says all is not lost, I can always engage the parking brake to make the back end slide, but that is totally different.


----------



## EdwardBast

SixFootScowl said:


> Better to get old than not to get old, that is, the alternative to getting old is not good, in spite of the Who song lyrics, "Hope I die before I get old." *I suppose they are singing a different tune now.* :lol:


Not all of them.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> Well, I think the generation gap is a more recent phenomenon such that the youth of the past 70 years were much more alienated from their parents' generations. But back in the late 1700s for example, I would think that not having television, mass public education, pop music, etc, the differences between generations would be much smaller. Also it seems the schooling people got back then was more rigorous and certainly without television, internet, iphones, xbox, etc. there was far less distraction in their lives. Look at the age of some of America's *founding fathers in 1776. I would not have guessed some were so young.
> *
> https://kottke.org/13/08/the-surprising-ages-of-the-founding-fathers-on-july-4-1776
> Almost wonder if the author of this article got their figures off by about 10 or so years.


Nowadays the average life expectancy in the USA is 80-84 years.

100 years ago, in 1921, the average life expectancy was only 60 - 64 years.

In 1776, at birth the average life expectancy was only 35-39 years.


----------



## Flamme

Old is in many cases a matter of spirit.


----------



## Malx

Flamme said:


> Old is in many cases a matter of spirit.


As in a case of mature single Malt Whisky


----------



## starthrower

Life and death issues are deemed too important to discuss here.


----------



## Ingélou

starthrower said:


> Life and death issues are deemed too important to discuss here.


True - it's for minor personal whinges, and there've been a lot of interesting and funny observations during the course of the thread.

But if something serious has happened to you, you *can* use the 'What happens in your life' thread. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

I think both sides get too passionate about it and those discussions or ''strong positions'' that cause chaos, should be avoided.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> I think both sides get too passionate about it and those discussions or ''strong positions'' that cause chaos, should be avoided.


'Gripe' to me implies a small-time matter, something that is an almost comic annoyance, which is why I chose the title.

There's a ban on political or religious discussion on Talk Classical in any case. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Ingélou said:


> True - it's for minor personal whinges, and there've been a lot of interesting and funny observations during the course of the thread.
> 
> But if something serious has happened to you, you *can* use the 'What happens in your life' thread. :tiphat:


The issue is a tad larger than my personal bubble. But forgive me! I got a bit fired up reading 30 year old Vaclav Havel speeches this morning.


----------



## Ingélou

starthrower said:


> The issue is a tad larger than my personal bubble. But forgive me! I got a bit fired up reading 30 year old Vaclav Havel speeches this morning.


My gripe for today is that I started this thread in the first place, since it seems to be a magnet for 'Trouble at t'Mill' every so often.

When I joined TC eight years ago I was a cheerful idealistic type - rapidly becoming a gnarled misanthropist. Ah well...


----------



## starthrower

Ingélou said:


> My gripe for today is that I started this thread in the first place, since it seems to be a magnet for 'Trouble at t'Mill' every so often.
> 
> When I joined TC eight years ago I was a cheerful idealistic type - rapidly becoming a gnarled misanthropist. Ah well...


A bit of heated discussion about important issues doesn't bother me as long as there is no name calling. It's the perpetual proliferation of mindless lists and "greatest this and that" threads that I find useless, boring, and excessively redundant. And a few bashing threads that I've seen go on and on for pages, I despise even more.


----------



## Ingélou

It takes all sorts to make a world. I quite enjoy the games and lists, which have introduced me (probably) to more music than I've been tempted to try on the contentious threads.

However, I remain very grateful to the people who helped me when I joined TC as a newbie to classical music (for all intents and purposes).


----------



## starthrower

I've learned the most by searching old threads for discussions of certain composers or works. For example, last night I discovered an informative post on Leo Ornstein that mentioned his terrific piano quintet. If I saw his name buried in a list I probably wouldn't have pursued it. But I've nothing against general recommendation lists. But mainly the incessant who's the greatest lists.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Old is in many cases a matter of spirit.





Malx said:


> As in a case of mature single Malt Whisky


Malx, I think this is my favourite comment on the whole thread.


----------



## Malx

Ingélou said:


> Malx, I think this is my favourite comment on the whole thread.


Why thank you :tiphat:


----------



## Luchesi

*Single Malt whisky is not gluten free

now that's a gripe
*


----------



## Ingélou

We finally decided on our first holiday for 3 years & booked a cottage in Scotland. A couple of days later we learned that our friends in Scotland that we were hoping to see had just booked their holiday in Ireland for the same week.


----------



## Dan Ante

When I was in business (30 years) apart from statuary holidays we had one holiday of five weeks when we came to the UK to see our parents. I think all small businesses would have been the same in those days.


----------



## Ingélou

My knee problem is still with me, nearly three weeks on. We rang the doctor's this morning and waited in the queue for 20 minutes before speaking to a receptionist. I was told that I'd have to go through 'triage' first with a nurse asking me questions about my knee over the phone but then that if I did warrant a doctor's examination, the earliest appointments as of this point are 15th September onwards. 

It's very painful at night but I kept and keep hoping that it will go away. Especially now that I know that it will be a long lonely anxious wait if I do 'win through' and actually get someone to look at it and make a diagnosis. Rather than a nurse who tells me over the phone to take some paracetamol without actually finding out what the problem is. Waiting for the phone call now and wondering whether that will materialise... 

It was bad in the UK before covid - having to wait weeks to see a doctor, phone queues etc - but now it's even worse. My heart goes out to those people with life-threatening health problems and really serious worries.


----------



## Flamme

A nice long talk with sister with cup of ice coffee. Visited cemetery together...


----------



## Ingélou

I just got the triage call with a nurse practitioner. I'm now booked in for next Tuesday for another phone call with the 'first contact physiotherapist' who may actually agree to see and treat my leg if deemed appropriate.

On one level, I'm pleased - but if I do need to see a doctor, this will delay the appointment even further. I can't help feeling the right way round would have been to see the doctor first who'd then recommend physiotherapy if appropriate, or who could start the x-ray path a bit sooner if (God forbid) it is necessary.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Ingélou said:


> I just got the triage call with a nurse practitioner. I'm now booked in for next Tuesday for another phone call with the 'first contact physiotherapist' who may actually agree to see and treat my leg if deemed appropriate.
> 
> On one level, I'm pleased - but if I do need to see a doctor, this will delay the appointment even further. I can't help feeling the right way round would have been to see the doctor first who'd then recommend physiotherapy if appropriate, or who could start the x-ray path a bit sooner if (God forbid) it is necessary.


Might a trip to A & E at hospital be an option?


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> Might a trip to A & E at hospital be an option?


Not really - it's not a sudden crisis but has been coming on for 3 weeks. I think A&E would consider me a time-waster. But thank you. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> My knee problem is still with me, nearly three weeks on. We rang the doctor's this morning and waited in the queue for 20 minutes before speaking to a receptionist. I was told that I'd have to go through 'triage' first with a nurse asking me questions about my knee over the phone but then that if I did warrant a doctor's examination, the earliest appointments as of this point are 15th September onwards.
> 
> It's very painful at night but I kept and keep hoping that it will go away. Especially now that I know that it will be a long lonely anxious wait if I do 'win through' and actually get someone to look at it and make a diagnosis. Rather than a nurse who tells me over the phone to take some paracetamol without actually finding out what the problem is. Waiting for the phone call now and wondering whether that will materialise...
> 
> It was bad in the UK before covid - having to wait weeks to see a doctor, phone queues etc - but now it's even worse. My heart goes out to those people with life-threatening health problems and really serious worries.


I sometimes get knee pain. My chiropractor told me to wrap it for a while. I use one of those compression braces that pull on and fit tightly over the knee area. After a couple days the pain is gone. When I bought my son's 2008 Fusion the clutch pedal was stiffer than in my 2001 Chevy S10 and it caused knee pain. The brace resolved it. Of course your knee pain may be more involved than that.

What is it with knee pain. My sister is trying to get into the doctor for a swollen knee. Her first appointment was canceled for a power outage on a big storm last Wednesday and some areas are still wihtout power!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Ingélou said:


> Not really - it's not a sudden crisis but has been coming on for 3 weeks. I think A&E would consider me a time-waster. But thank you. :tiphat:


Another alternative might be to ask a pharmacist at a chemist shop, or maybe visit an osteopath they can often work wonders.


----------



## Flamme

Let some inner demons of mine running wild...Never a good thing...But after they done and my fortress still stands...Almost a catharsix feeling.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Why is it on many US programmes such as dramas and comedies the opening credits are still popping up minutes after the beginning? Anyone else find this obtrusive? Has anyone ever parodied this by showing credits all the way through?


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> Why is it on many US programmes such as dramas and comedies the opening credits are still popping up minutes after the beginning? Anyone else find this obtrusive? Has anyone ever parodied this by showing credits all the way through?


You are so right! I too don't like the starting in media res and then coming back to put the title and credits up. It seems to have originated in the USA - I remember it being a new thing in the 1960s when Dr Kildare was screened by the BBC. Fond memories of the gimmick of freezing the actor in mid-move to put up his name and role. 






(Is it just me, or is the acting of the distraught mother a bit hammy? Styles have changed.)

I think a parody of all such gimmicks would be absolutely marvellous. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Star Trek kept this up throughout the various series. Started with a short intro and then the credits and then the rest of the story. If it was the second of a two parter we would have last time on Star Trek (series name) and now the conclusion (or next part) and then the credits and then the rest of the story.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I don't have a problem with this - I don't have a TV, I have plenty of other ways to waste time!


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> I don't have a problem with this - I don't have a TV, I have plenty of other ways to waste time!


We don't either - but you can get the same approach on the dvds of films and historic BBC series that we watch on our computer.

It's fun to gripe!


----------



## Taplow

While I sit here sipping an Old Fashioned (Woodford Reserve bourbon, Angostura bitters, sugar, water, orange twist), I lament the lack of any kind of good liquor store around these parts. Or even a bad one. Plenty for beer and wine, but nothing for quality spirits (think a range of single malt whiskies, or fine vermouth). I'm not really a drinker, but when I do partake of a tipple, I like it to be quality … and i like a choice. The gourmet supermarket that used to stock my favourite gin recently closed and has now been bulldozed, presumably to be replaced with "luxury" apartments. The regular supermarket across the road that has recently been refurbished stocks only brands you wouldn't give to your worst enemy. Still, I don't think anyone has ever accused the Bavarians of having good taste!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wife is trying to buy a box of sugar cubes for a project with her students and we can't find any at several stores so far. One store had a spot on the shelf labeled for sugar cubes but none there.


----------



## Flamme

Couple of days that are made for stay at home...But! I manage to go out every day, with help of classical music and my bike and finish the important stuff. That ''can wait'' but dont have to...Its good to do even a small thing today and be free of it tomorrow...


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> We don't either - but you can get the same approach on the dvds of films and historic BBC series that we watch on our computer.
> 
> It's fun to gripe!


We have TV and apart from the news everything we watch is time shift, that is through the My Sky Box so we record and just fast forward through the bits that that annoy us, also on demand cuts about 90% of adds in a program. :tiphat:


----------



## Luchesi

Dan Ante said:


> We have TV and apart from the news everything we watch is time shift, that is through the My Sky Box so we record and just fast forward through the bits that that annoy us, also on demand cuts about 90% of adds in a program. :tiphat:


Don't you feel guilty skipping through ads?


----------



## Dan Ante

Luchesi said:


> Don't you feel guilty skipping through ads?


Tremendously, I pray for forgiveness every day.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Current Listening--Anything Goes is in the Classical Music Forum, but it seems to be getting mostly non-classical postings.

Oh, and looking at those non-classical album covers is kind of a bad experience. I think we have a gauge on the sad state of society in the popular music album covers. Ugh. I perhaps shall abandon going to that thread anymore.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think it belongs in the community forum


----------



## HenryPenfold

SixFootScowl said:


> Wife is trying to buy a box of sugar cubes for a project with her students and we can't find any at several stores so far. One store had a spot on the shelf labeled for sugar cubes but none there.


deus!

..........


----------



## Art Rock

SixFootScowl said:


> Current Listening--Anything Goes is in the Classical Music Forum, but it seems to be getting mostly non-classical postings.
> 
> Oh, and looking at those non-classical album covers is kind of a bad experience. I think we have a gauge on the sad state of society in the popular music album covers. Ugh. I perhaps shall abandon going to that thread anymore.


Gripe no more. I kicked it to the non-classical music forum.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Gripe more...Why is it so hard to acknowledge that some people listen to all kinds of different styles of music and don't want to keep classical and non-classical apart. Sometimes a thread for both would be nice even though this is a classical forum. I know it was discussed as a huge problem. It's like apartheid or something. Yay for you and me & together!


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Gripe no more. I kicked it to the non-classical music forum.


That's great - it means that people like me who enjoy both classical and non-classical can find it in this (non-classical) forum, whilst when I want to access classical music in particular, I can use the main forum of Talk Classical.

It's like a library - it has many different kinds of books and all in the same big room, but I can go to the shelf I want to find the particular books I want without having to sort through things that are irrelevant to my quest. Then in two steps I can get across the room to a different bookshelf. 
:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Why is it so hard to acknowledge that some people listen to all kinds of different styles of music and don't want to keep classical and non-classical apart.


Well, the thread is still available, so what's the problem? The rationale behind the move is that this thread is out of place where ever it is. That being the case, it fits better in the non-classical forum, because any member who likes non-classical should also like classical, given the name and overall emphasis of this site - the reverse is obviously not true.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

ffeawnofwohuewhcaewu


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Truck driving sucks. Moving sucks. Intermitttently having to sleep on the streets sucks. Owning stuff sucks. Having money sucks. Not having money sucks. Getting expelled from college as a rising senior after a prolonged suspension because of ruthless, power-hungry bureaucrats sucks. Not having any clue about where you can possibly go in life next sucks.

But you keep your head in the game. Life has a lot to offer, and no matter your circumstances, giving up sucks most of all.

C'est la vie.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not in New Orleans heat and flooding without power so no gripes today or tomorrow.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

starthrower said:


> I'm not in New Orleans heat and flooding without power so no gripes today or tomorrow.


Hang in there. I hope you are doing OK, ST.


----------



## starthrower

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Hang in there. I hope you are doing OK, ST.


Doing fine, thanks!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

starthrower said:


> Doing fine, thanks!


Wow I misread your post I thought you said you were in N/O. I was exhausted from moving and sleeping on cardboard.


----------



## starthrower

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Wow I misread your post I thought you said you were in N/O. I was exhausted from moving and sleeping on cardboard.


Get some rest, my friend! And I hope that sweet woman of yours cooks you some good chow!


----------



## Flamme

Went swimmin in a lake...The water was cold but clear...It was a pure pleasure.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


> Went swimmin in a lake...The water was cold but clear...It was a pure pleasure.


So - um - what's your gripe?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> So - um - what's your gripe?


Perhaps the gripe is that he has nothing to gripe about today! :lol:


----------



## Flamme

SixFootScowl said:


> Perhaps the gripe is that he has nothing to gripe about today! :lol:


A bit of that...But there was a dark undertone. When I heard a sentimental song from mums favorite group...Before swimming i went to the cemetery to lay flowers...Then on the beach, was eating ice-cream and chillin everything was just peachy but when those nostalgic notes started to roll from radio, everything kinda blackened for me although it was a amazingly sunny day. I felt almost sick to my stomach, thought I gonna fade out, but in the end collected myself...


----------



## SanAntone

I wish there was a "Go to the top of the page" button at the bottom.


----------



## Art Rock

On my laptop Ctrl Home does that....


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> On my laptop Ctrl Home does that....


I'll try that. Is your laptop a Mac or Windows?


----------



## Art Rock

Windows. I don't Mac.


----------



## SanAntone

I have an old Acer laptop still running Windows 7, and a newer iMac.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just the home button should do it, and End if you are at the top and want to go to the bottom. Should work on most operating systems.


----------



## SanAntone

SixFootScowl said:


> Just the home button should do it, and End if you are at the top and want to go to the bottom. Should work on most operating systems.


Thanks - I guess one can learn something new everyday.


----------



## Dorsetmike

SanAntone said:


> I have an old Acer laptop still running Windows 7, and a newer iMac.


I have 2 Pcs and a laptop all running Windows 7, it does all I need, "it ain't broke so why fix it?"
I have a quiet chuckle when I read posts moaning about Windows 10 updates taking hours and causing new problems. One would think they should be able to get things somewhere near right by now.


----------



## SanAntone

Dorsetmike said:


> I have 2 Pcs and a laptop all running Windows 7, it does all I need, "it ain't broke so why fix it?"
> I have a quiet chuckle when I read posts moaning about Windows 10 updates taking hours and causing new problems. One would think they should be able to get things somewhere near right by now.


Yeah; I have steadfastly refused to update it. That Acer is over ten years old.


----------



## adriesba

Just recently went on my first date ever (finally), and already I'm thinking this is going to be long frustrating process.


----------



## Potiphera

adriesba said:


> Just recently went on my first date ever (finally), and already I'm thinking this is going to be long frustrating process.


How so?

..............


----------



## Merl

Taplow said:


> While I sit here sipping an Old Fashioned (Woodford Reserve bourbon, Angostura bitters, sugar, water, orange twist), I lament the lack of any kind of good liquor store around these parts. Or even a bad one. Plenty for beer and wine, but nothing for quality spirits (think a range of single malt whiskies, or fine vermouth). I'm not really a drinker, but when I do partake of a tipple, I like it to be quality … and i like a choice. The gourmet supermarket that used to stock my favourite gin recently closed and has now been bulldozed, presumably to be replaced with "luxury" apartments. The regular supermarket across the road that has recently been refurbished stocks only brands you wouldn't give to your worst enemy. Still, I don't think anyone has ever accused the Bavarians of having good taste!


Order online. Lots of good spirits in Amazon too.


----------



## adriesba

Potiphera said:


> How so?
> 
> ..............


It's just been hard to find someone that's interested or even wants to try. The date went well I thought, but the follow up went nowhere, and I'm taking it he's not interested and is just playing this wishy-washy, beat-around the-bush game. The last guy couldn't even follow through with the first date, postponing twice before saying he wasn't interested. And he was the one who asked me out! Plus, being gay makes my options limited.


----------



## mikeh375

I wish the TC forum had a notifications feature to let a member know if someone had quoted a post by them. I've missed a few responses to my posts in the past which made me feel (and probably look) bad.


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> I have 2 Pcs and a laptop all running Windows 7, it does all I need, "it ain't broke so why fix it?"
> I have a quiet chuckle when I read posts moaning about Windows 10 updates taking hours and causing new problems. One would think they should be able to get things somewhere near right by now.


Gday Mike, On my desktop I am still running Vista which got itself a bad name but it is now providing me with a stable and reliable PC it is now the one I use for serious stuff like banking etc the trick is to do a DELL restore (back to the stage it was in when new) and then do all updates up to a certain point then no more updates etc. The DELL restore is an option that gets you out of any trouble you may get into plus hackers. I was so impressed with this PC I purchased a DELL laptop with W10 and have had trouble after trouble it has finally stabilised at a cost to me of $300 approx but worse of all DELL has not made DELL restore available on it.


----------



## Dan Ante

mikeh375 said:


> I wish the TC forum had a notifications feature to let a member know if someone had quoted a post by them. I've missed a few responses to my posts in the past which made me feel (and probably look) bad.


Don't you get email notification?


----------



## mikeh375

Dan Ante said:


> Don't you get email notification?


I've seen that option in the settings Dan. It's my understanding that it only notifies when a new post has been made in the relevant thread right? There's another music forum I frequent that allows one to write a members name in a post with the @ sign and that member is then notified that they have been mentioned...that'd be neat.


----------



## SixFootScowl

mikeh375 said:


> I wish the TC forum had a notifications feature to let a member know if someone had quoted a post by them. I've missed a few responses to my posts in the past which made me feel (and probably look) bad.


I try to like a person's post when I respond to it. Then they will look up the like and scroll down hopefully seeing my response. I probably have not been consistent in this though, especially if it is one that I don't like and am responding to. I am on *another site* with differnt forum software that does notify you of new responses to your posts, and not by email, but an icon at the top of the forum page.


----------



## mikeh375

SixFootScowl said:


> I try to like a person's post when I respond to it. Then they will look up the like and scroll down hopefully seeing my response. I probably have not been consistent in this though, especially if it is one that I don't like and am responding to. I am on *another site* with differnt forum software that does notify you of new responses to your posts, and not by email, but an icon at the top of the forum page.


yep, I do that "like" sometimes too (I've just done it to you 6ftS.. ). I'm sure it can't be that difficult to incorporate. Maybe it would cost more money to have available as a function or perhaps its a software thang.


----------



## Guest

Recently Amazon email order acknowledgements and shipping notices don't list the product ordered, just the order number. I used to keep the emails as a convenient record of what I had purchased and when, but now they are useless for that purpose.


----------



## SixFootScowl

We have been taking a friend grocery shopping lately. She is 79, has bad arthritis, and is having knee trouble and so has a handicap tag for the car and uses an electric grocery cart she can ride on. Otherwise she goes shorter distances on crutches. 

We got to the store and it was very busy. There was only one cart and it was labeled as out of order. I found someone in the checkout line with a cart and asked if we could get it when they are done with it and they were quite obliging. It was a young couple, the wife on the cart with a baby. After I walked over by the door to stand by our friend who was sitting on a bench waiting with her crutches, I saw the lady get out of the cart and help at the checkout (self checkout). After a while she brought the cart over, mentioned that she was using it because she didn't want to carry the baby (isn't that why there is a place in the regular shopping cart for toddlers that also will support a baby seat from the car). She said the cart still has a good charge. 

So my friend got on the cart, tied her crutches to the basket (she is smart, that is in case a cart runs out of power) and headed off. She managed to get maybe 10 items from the pharmacy section while my wife grabbed milk, cream, and bread for her. Then I am with my wife shopping and my phone rings. It is our friend, her cart had died and she barely got out of the pharmacy section. There were no more carts and it was getting late, so I checked her stuff out, and we left. 

Before I left I talked to the lady at the service desk. This lady said that it is horrible, people will use the carts just because they don't want to walk around the store, especially grossly overweight people and that one reason some carts are broken is they only hold up to 300 pounds and some people use them that are pretty heavy. But this was worse since this lady was less than half my age and had no handicap. Well, perhaps they will reflect on this and not borrow a cart the next time they shop. The store only has four carts so on a busy day it is hard to find one, though we managed the last couple of times. 

Another grocery store gripe that I just have to put out there. How often have you seen a perishable item someone decided they didn't want, and instead of walking back to some cooler, just left it on a shelf, like a pack of bologna in the magazine rack, or raw chicken package among the canned goods. My worst thought is beyond the store losing money on it of which is likely reflected in prices, but that some do-gooder might walk it back to the cooler after it sat out too long. Food poisoning, here we come.


----------



## Malx

^ The blight of modern society - selfishness.


----------



## pianozach

I've lately been getting text messages claiming to be from AT&T free msg.

It thanks me for my payment and wants to reward me either with "a freebie" or "something nice for you", or that I've won their raffle.

It includes a link to click on at a scrambled-looking .info web address.

I actually clicked on the link the first time it happened, but as it was starting to load I suddenly realized it was very likely a scam, and stopped it (hopefully) before it even was able to connect and start doing stuff to my phone.


----------



## Ingélou

Malx said:


> ^ The blight of modern society - selfishness.


And you could miss out the word 'modern' ...


----------



## adriesba

The smoke detector just randomly went off for a few seconds then stopped. Geez that scared me! Thought there was going to be trouble in the middle of the night. I think it just needs a new battery though.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> And you could miss out the word 'modern' ...


I think another word would be GREED


----------



## Ingélou

I belong to a number of Facebook sites which are based on regions - Scotland, The North York Moors and so on - because I enjoy looking at scenic photos, and occasionally contribute one of ours. 

The fashion lately seems to be to publish 'glorious sunsets', one after the flaming other, and almost nothing but - eliciting comments from people such as 'beautiful', 'awe-inspiring' etc. 

I'm starting to feel a bit fed up - you can't see anything much of the scenery, since it's usually grey or black in contrast with the sunset clouds, and once you've seen one orange sky, you've seen 'em all.


----------



## Malx

Ingélou said:


> I belong to a number of Facebook sites which are based on regions - Scotland, The North York Moors and so on - because I enjoy looking at scenic photos, and occasionally contribute one of ours.
> 
> The fashion lately seems to be to publish 'glorious sunsets', one after the flaming other, and almost nothing but - eliciting comments from people such as 'beautiful', 'awe-inspiring' etc.
> 
> I'm starting to feel a bit fed up - you can't see anything much of the scenery, since it's usually grey or black in contrast with the sunset clouds, and once you've seen one orange sky, you've seen 'em all.


Maybe if you posted a picture of sheep lined up one after the other they may see your point


----------



## Guest

I have used Google Drive to store some files. I had Google Drive installed on my personal computers. Then, mysteriously, Google Drive disappeared and "Backup and Sync from Google" replaced it, along with a bunch of annoying features that I had to manually disable. Now I get notice that I should migrate my "Backup and Sync from Google" account to "Google Drive for Desktop." What's next, "Sync and Backup from Google"? These are the idiots that are going to take over the world?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm manically hooked on the Norwegian folk rock band "Gåte", and other traditional folkmusic too. The music seems to evoke an old Norwegian spirit in me. Called a vocal coach who teaches traditional singing and will soon have a lesson. It's a bit exhausting to have your brain play back songs all the time, but it might be good for something.


----------



## Ingélou

Worried about our holiday in a country cottage 200 miles away now that petrol is under pressure from panic buying. Should we set off and chance it? I just hope the situation will be a bit better in 10 days time.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Ingélou said:


> Worried about our holiday in a country cottage 200 miles away now that petrol is under pressure from panic buying. Should we set off and chance it? I just hope the situation will be a bit better in 10 days time.


Just saw a post on another forum re petrol problems, a super market had long queue whereas a Shell station across the road had no queue, is saving a few pence at the supermarket worth the hassle?


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> Just saw a post on another forum re petrol problems, a super market had long queue whereas a Shell station across the road had no queue, is saving a few pence at the supermarket worth the hassle?


Not for me, it wouldn't be.

We have a local Facebook forum that puts up members' experience of local petrol stations. One reported that a Tesco in a York shopping park had only got 'momentum' left, which is apparently more expensive.

However, an hour or two later the whole thing was closed, suggesting that more expensive fuel *will* be snapped up when that's all that's left and people are worried.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A while back, Elder Son smashed his wrist in a climbing (well, falling) accident. Much pain and anxiety later, he had surgery to rebuild it, including 3 long pins to hold all the bits together while they mend. Today, after weeks of pain, frustration, itching, worrying, he was due to have the op to take the pins out. Aaaand...cancelled at the last minute. So now he's deeply miserable. And desperate to be able to get back to playing his guitar.


----------



## Roger Knox

Pat Fairlea said:


> Today, after weeks of pain, frustration, itching, worrying, he was due to have the op to take the pins out. Aaaand...cancelled at the last minute. So now he's deeply miserable. And desperate to be able to get back to playing his guitar.


I'm very sorry to hear this and hope he will will have the surgery re-scheduled soon. It's very hard to wait for an operation like this, I know from experience. Best wishes for your son's recovery.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> ^ The blight of modern society - selfishness.


It's certainly one of them...


----------



## KevinJS

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm manically hooked on the Norwegian folk rock band "Gåte", and other traditional folkmusic too. The music seems to evoke an old Norwegian spirit in me. Called a vocal coach who teaches traditional singing and will soon have a lesson. It's a bit exhausting to have your brain play back songs all the time, but it might be good for something.


Yes, I caught your post (with vid) on another thread. Intriguing. Might have to track some of their stuff down. Don't understand a word of it, but it sounds cool.


----------



## Art Rock

Ingélou said:


> Worried about our holiday in a country cottage 200 miles away now that petrol is under pressure from panic buying.


----------



## KevinJS

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm manically hooked on the Norwegian folk rock band "Gåte", and other traditional folkmusic too. The music seems to evoke an old Norwegian spirit in me. Called a vocal coach who teaches traditional singing and will soon have a lesson. It's a bit exhausting to have your brain play back songs all the time, but it might be good for something.


Well, that took a bit of doing but I found two CDs at a reasonable price. Both are winging their way to me, one from Switzerland and the other from Germany. Seems Gåte translates to Riddle, so I learned something. I don't know much about Norway apart from the fact that Monty Python's parrot comes from there and that the country is a kind of decorative border for Sweden. I'm sure it's old news to you, but I'll share it anyway, just in case. I discovered Eivør a couple of years ago and have been collecting her music since. She has a very interesting vocal style, singing in Faroese, Icelandic and English. I think Slør is my favourite of her albums.


----------



## KevinJS

Better get back on topic and do some moaning since that's what the thread is apparently for. Had to drive 350 miles last night. I wasn't impressed that it snowed all the way. It's not supposed to snow in September.


----------



## Roger Knox

KevinJS said:


> Had to drive 350 miles last night. I wasn't impressed that it snowed all the way.


Is this in Canada?


----------



## KevinJS

Roger Knox said:


> Is this in Canada?


Yes. Northern Yukon. Still shouldn't snow though. Doesn't seem long since we had 24 hour daylight.


----------



## SixFootScowl

KevinJS said:


> Yes. Northern Yukon. Still shouldn't snow though. Doesn't seem long since we had 24 hour daylight.


10 weeks ago it would get dark here close to 10 pm. Tonight it got dark before 8. It is slower opening up in the spring and fast closing in in the fall.


----------



## Roger Knox

KevinJS said:


> Yes. Northern Yukon. Still shouldn't snow though. Doesn't seem long since we had 24 hour daylight.


Wow -- welcome to TalkClassical! Excellent photo. Don't know how you could drive that far in the snow -- you must have had some great music on ...


----------



## Art Rock

I'm sure I have posted something like this before, but... services/sites that do not understand that having a mobile phone is not yet mandatory. Case in point, my VISA credit card. I wanted to order some CD's from jpc.de, put things in the basket, and got ready to pay with my credit card. Never had any problems, but now I can only use it with a code sent to my mobile phone - which I do not have and do not want. I wanted to use my wife's mobile, but she's not home right now. Meanwhile, I got a note from JPC that one of the CD's I wanted to order is now no longer available. I decided to cancel altogether.


----------



## Dan Ante

Art Rock said:


> I'm sure I have posted something like this before, but... services/sites that do not understand that having a mobile phone is not yet mandatory. Case in point, my VISA credit card. I wanted to order some CD's from jpc.de, put things in the basket, and got ready to pay with my credit card. Never had any problems, but now I can only use it with a code sent to my mobile phone - which I do not have and do not want. I wanted to use my wife's mobile, but she's not home right now. Meanwhile, I got a note from JPC that one of the CD's I wanted to order is now no longer available. I decided to cancel altogether.


*A similar experience with mobile (smart) phones, due to Covid Delta in NZ we are expected to scan in to all shops etc that we visit, both my wife and myself have Samsung J2 phones they are 5 years old and do everything that we need of them 'ha ha no way hoesay' when downloading and trying to install the required app the message flashes "this app is not compatible with your phone you will have to update phone" what a [email protected]@dy joke.
I tried to update but it would only go to series 5 but needed to go to 6*


----------



## Dorsetmike

Like Art Rock, no mobile here, never had one don't want one; at least Paypal gives the option of mobile or landline confirmation.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oops, did it again. Thought I made a pot of coffee only to find i forgot to add the grounds to the basket, so some discolored hot water is all I got.


----------



## Dan Ante

Dorsetmike said:


> Like Art Rock, no mobile here, never had one don't want one; at least Paypal gives the option of mobile or landline confirmation.


We still have a landline but all tradesmen use only mobiles, telephone directories have not been supplied for 3-4 years. The same with cheques no one accepts them now all payments have to be online or cash. These big companies do everything for their own benefit with no thought to us senior citizens.


----------



## Ingélou

We just had a new patio door installed. We rang up the firm beforehand and said we didn't do online banking so they said we could write a cheque when the fitter gave us the invoice. I ended up writing it as Taggart was out. I asked the fitter to check that I hadn't missed anything out and he said okay but he might find it hard as he hadn't seen a cheque for years!


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> We just had a new patio door installed. We rang up the firm beforehand and said we didn't do online banking so they said we could write a cheque when the fitter gave us the invoice. I ended up writing it as Taggart was out. I asked the fitter to check that I hadn't missed anything out and he said okay but he might find it hard as he hadn't seen a cheque for years!


With more and more being done ON LINE just one smart kid could paralyse a country or sink all Bit Coins


----------



## eljr

Dan Ante said:


> These big companies do everything for their own benefit with no thought to us senior citizens.


It is of no benefit to seniors to live in the past. 

Don't allow change to limit you!


----------



## Ingélou

eljr said:


> It is of no benefit to seniors to live in the past.
> 
> Don't allow change to limit you!


If I had stayed in the past as it was when I was first married - not owning a house or a car, walking or using public transport, not bothering about fashionable clothes, sharing a house with a couple of others, one of whom grew his own veggies - then I would now be bang up to date!


----------



## Luchesi

eljr said:


> It is of no benefit to seniors to live in the past.
> 
> Don't allow change to limit you!


Yes, self-absorption, being overly critical and mounting stress will effect you physically, especially as you get up in age. We're weaker overall and we might not realize it.

I learned this five years ago when I was trying to sell our ranch. Very few families will ever buy a ranch, of course. It was a long and difficult process. Shortly before that I was also going through some scary health issues.

All the worry and it manifested in a bout of depression. It actually grew into a physical condition before I went and sought help. It took a few months to come out of it. I never thought I would become clinically depressed. Now I know what that feels like (and I'm much more sympathetic to such people).


----------



## Dorsetmike

My late wife gave me a mobile phone when she upgraded, I made one call, some months later I tried to use it again only to find they wanted money periodically regardless of how few calls - if any - I made, it went in the bin.


----------



## Luchesi

Dorsetmike said:


> My late wife gave me a mobile phone when she upgraded, I made one call, some months later I tried to use it again only to find they wanted money periodically regardless of how few calls - if any - I made, it went in the bin.


You might already know this, but for others..

My favorite feature of the recent smart phones is -
If you're within 10 feet of your phone, you say "Hey Google, set an alarm for 20 minutes and call it "walk the dog" or whatever."
It will then read back to you what it has set for you.

I remember getting monthly phone bills in the 50s (whether we used it or not), but we also had to pay extra for expensive long distance calls, if there were any.

My father lived through the Depression years (became very thrifty) and he disliked the idea of the smart phone we bought him -- until he realized he could call his sister and all his old friends long distance for no extra charges. If he did take the keys and started driving around we could locate him with the phone app. Also emergency personnel could locate him quickly if he was incapacitated and someone called 911.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I live in a block of retirement flats, we have care line with emergency pull cords in each room also a control panel from which we can answer callers and remotely open the door into the building for them if required.


----------



## pianozach

Dorsetmike said:


> My late wife gave me a mobile phone when she upgraded, I made one call, some months later I tried to use it again only to find they wanted money periodically regardless of how few calls - if any - I made, it went in the bin.


My inlaws got some cell phones a long time ago JUST FOR EMERGENCIES, so they were able to purchase a rockbottom price on the service.

As they've had the same carrier, and have not "upgraded" they are surprisingly still paying 1990s budget rates.


----------



## Metairie Road

I've just watched the first episode of "The Foundation".

I'm so angry I could spit.

Further proof of the decline of civilization. I'm moving to Terminus as soon as the pub closes.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ah yes, mobile phones. I have one and use it quite a bit. But now and then I go out, maybe to the shops or to work on the allotment, and I quite DELIBERATELY leave the phone at home.

"Why didn't you have your phone with you?" demands Mrs Pat when I get home to a couple of missed calls. "It's called a mobile phone for a reason. Mobile. Get it?"

Yes, I do. But do I want to be accessible all of the time to whoever chooses to demand my attention? No, I don't.


----------



## SanAntone

I prefer seeing posts of single recordings in the Listening thread, not a group of 4 or 5.


----------



## Chilham

Why? .........................


----------



## SanAntone

Chilham said:


> Why? .........................


Because I might want to "Like" one of the recordings but not the other 3 or 4.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

SanAntone said:


> Because I might want to "Like" one of the recordings but not the other 3 or 4.


Better than posting in every current listening or watching thread to get pump up your number of posts.


----------



## SanAntone

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Better than posting in every current listening or watching thread to get pump up your number of posts.


Or not posting everything you listen to .... anyway, different strokes .... no biggie.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SanAntone said:


> Because I might want to "Like" one of the recordings but not the other 3 or 4.


Yep, otherwise one has to quote, delete the other albums, then comment and post. A tedious process.



SanAntone said:


> Or not posting everything you listen to .... anyway, different strokes .... no biggie.


A practical impossibility. For those who listen by streaming, perhaps you can write an app that automatically posts all your listening to the current listening thread. Really though, it isn't worth it. I can't even keep up with the current listening thread, let alone post all my listening to it. That is why I like the opera listening thread, it has much less traffic, but even there I do not post everything I listen to.


----------



## Kiki

Mobile phones...

Apart from incoming phone calls, I set my phone to no notification beeps. I really dislike being disturbed by messages. I will only check when I have time. Therefore it is not unusual for me to see a WhatsApp or LINE message a day after I received it. My line of thought is that, if it's something urgent, you would call me, right? Having said that, some of the people I know tend to feel reluctant of making phone calls these days. Tough, your choice, but you might not get a response from me within a day.

About 6 years ago, I was having a complete re-renovation of my apartment, so I had to move out and I stayed with my parents for 4 months. The first night was amazing. During the whole night, and in fact every night during those 4 months, my father's phone was beeping continuously. He was getting messages from friends and family from the other side of the world. I couldn't sleep at all. The next day I bought a pair of sound-proofing ear plugs.


----------



## Ingélou

Facebook is down. It makes me realise how dependent I am on it, a place to share photos and write to my family. I just saw that my sister had replied to my messenger letter and before I could get on to it - pop!

Hoping it will be back soon - but thinking I ought to wean myself off it...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Someone got the bright idea to make ketchup bottles upside down and for some reason put a membrane in the cap so that it has projectile squirts or i am just ham fisted. Anyway, just got done cleaning ketchup off the kitchen floor, now am sitting down to a hearty lunch of two hot dogs.

My invention for getting all the ketchup out of the bottle never took off, but was a simple centrifuge made of a sturdy sock where you just whirl it madly in the sock. Probably cannot market this as I might have liability for ketchup bottles that get away from somebody, doing untold damage to their kitchen.


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> Someone got the bright idea to make ketchup bottles upside down and for some reason put a membrane in the cap so that it has projectile squirts or i am just ham fisted. Anyway, just got done cleaning ketchup off the kitchen floor, now am sitting down to a hearty lunch of two hot dogs.
> 
> My invention for getting all the ketchup out of the bottle never took off, but was a simple centrifuge made of a sturdy sock where you just whirl it madly in the sock. Probably cannot market this as I might have liability for ketchup bottles that get away from somebody, doing untold damage to their kitchen.


Yes, yellow mustard might be worse, as it gets old and drier. So much of it is left on the sides of the plastic jar. Such a waste. I usually add a little water, it's helpful, but nobody around here likes that (small) amount of dilution. 
The containers are 'designed' so that you would need a special tool to get it mostly all out. Good for company profits?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> Yes, yellow mustard might be worse, as it gets old and drier. So much of it is left on the sides of the plastic jar. Such a waste. I usually add a little water, it's helpful, but nobody around here likes that (small) amount of dilution.
> The containers are 'designed' so that you would need a special tool to get it mostly all out. Good for company profits?


Dried mustard yes, then the dried plug lets go and look out. Or it escapes at the periphery of the plug shooting sideways at whomever has a white shirt on that day--ha ha. BTW, dried mustard makes a nice snack. They should have little snack bags of dried mustard crunches.

Remember in the old days when the ketchup was in a bottle with a wide open top about 3/4-inch wide (2 cm) and it would not come out, so you would shake the bottle and suddenly half the bottle sploshed out on your plate? I think some restaurants still have that type of bottle and my habit is to shake it vigorously before opening the cap so it is ready to pour. I did that once at a restaurant when I was on a date. The last person had not screwed the cap on, so I ended up throwing ketchup up the wall and the waitress was having a good laugh (not her job to clean it up). After that I always checked the cap.


----------



## Guest

SixFootScowl said:


> Someone got the bright idea to make ketchup bottles upside down and for some reason put a membrane in the cap so that it has projectile squirts or i am just ham fisted. Anyway, just got done cleaning ketchup off the kitchen floor, now am sitting down to a hearty lunch of two hot dogs.
> 
> My invention for getting all the ketchup out of the bottle never took off, but was a simple centrifuge made of a sturdy sock where you just whirl it madly in the sock. Probably cannot market this as I might have liability for ketchup bottles that get away from somebody, doing untold damage to their kitchen.


As far as I can tell, the only thing that makes the new style ketchup bottle different is that they print the label "upside down." If you put the bottle down the other way it is indistinguishable from the traditional ketchup bottle.


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> Dried mustard yes, then the dried plug lets go and look out. Or it escapes at the periphery of the plug shooting sideways at whomever has a white shirt on that day--ha ha. BTW, dried mustard makes a nice snack. They should have little snack bags of dried mustard crunches.
> 
> Remember in the old days when the ketchup was in a bottle with a wide open top about 3/4-inch wide (2 cm) and it would not come out, so you would shake the bottle and suddenly half the bottle sploshed out on your plate? I think some restaurants still have that type of bottle and my habit is to shake it vigorously before opening the cap so it is ready to pour. I did that once at a restaurant when I was on a date. The last person had not screwed the cap on, so I ended up throwing ketchup up the wall and the waitress was having a good laugh (not her job to clean it up). After that I always checked the cap.


If you remember when ketchup (catsup) was in glass jars, I don't think we had as much of a problem. But I've been accused of looking at the past through rose-colored glasses.. Glass was dangerous, of course.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Baron Scarpia said:


> As far as I can tell, the only thing that makes the new style ketchup bottle different is that they print the label "upside down." If you put the bottle down the other way it is indistinguishable from the traditional ketchup bottle.


But for a grossly oversized cap meant to be a stand. And those are the caps that seem to power squirt.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> If you remember when ketchup (catsup) was in glass jars, I don't think we had as much of a problem. But I've been accused of looking at the past through rose-colored glasses.. Glass was dangerous, of course.


Yes, glass is a big problem especially for those of us who have dogs to walk.

But plastic has its problems too. They keep finding new contaminants that theoretically leach into our foods. We got past BPA and now they have PFAS in many food containers. In the 1970s i remember often coffee being served in Styrofoam cups and the last swig always had a plastic taste. Ugh? The things we ingested in those days of ignorant bliss.


----------



## Ingélou

What are you lot going on about? 

To tell the truth, I don't find a problem with the new tomato ketchup design. You hold it over the plate and squeeze it and it comes out. Then you stand it back up again on its wide cap. There comes a point when there's some ketchup caught inside and you have a choice. Throw it away & don't bother with the remnant, or put some water in it and shake it about and it will come out, albeit more dilute. 

The old glass bottles were much worse for being slow and not dispensing in a reasonable manner. They even made a rhyme up about it:
'With HP sauce, you shake the bottle;
First none comes, and then a lot'll.'

Yours sincerely,
Puzzled of Yorkshire.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> What are you lot going on about?
> 
> To tell the truth, I don't find a problem with the new tomato ketchup design. You hold it over the plate and squeeze it and it comes out. Then you stand it back up again on its wide cap. There comes a point when there's some ketchup caught inside and you have a choice. Throw it away & don't bother with the remnant, or put some water in it and shake it about and it will come out, albeit more dilute.
> 
> The old glass bottles were much worse for being slow and not dispensing in a reasonable manner. They even made a rhyme up about it:
> 'With HP sauce, you shake the bottle;
> First none comes, and then a lot'll.'
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> Puzzled of Yorkshire.


I am obviously an incompetent ketchup bottle operator. I like that little rhyme.


----------



## TxllxT

Imagine ... A world without 'social' media.


----------



## Dorsetmike

TxllxT said:


> Imagine ... A world without 'social' media.


I presume you refer to farcebook, twottle etc; I manage to ignore it; I think the world would probably be better off without them given the misuse they get, the idea and intentions may have had some merit but it has been much abused.


----------



## pianozach

TxllxT said:


> Imagine ... A world without 'social' media.





Dorsetmike said:


> I presume you refer to farcebook, twottle etc; I manage to ignore it; I think the world would probably be better off without them given the misuse they get, the idea and intentions may have had some merit but it has been much abused.


I do believe that *TxllxT* mentioned this in light of the worldwide crashing of Facebook today.


----------



## SanAntone

TxllxT said:


> Imagine ... A world without 'social' media.


I don't have to imagine it; I lived in that world for most of my life. It was a better world.


----------



## Luchesi

Ingélou said:


> What are you lot going on about?
> 
> To tell the truth, I don't find a problem with the new tomato ketchup design. You hold it over the plate and squeeze it and it comes out. Then you stand it back up again on its wide cap. There comes a point when there's some ketchup caught inside and you have a choice. Throw it away & don't bother with the remnant, or put some water in it and shake it about and it will come out, albeit more dilute.
> 
> The old glass bottles were much worse for being slow and not dispensing in a reasonable manner. They even made a rhyme up about it:
> 'With HP sauce, you shake the bottle;
> First none comes, and then a lot'll.'
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> Puzzled of Yorkshire.


I've thought about taking a hacksaw to the bottle so that I can get a utensil in there. But then I would have plastic shavings in my meals. Likewise, I switched my toothpaste to baking soda toothpaste, because of all the sand in the leading brands. The fear is it will accumulate over many years, because the body doesn't recognize it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Luchesi said:


> I've thought about taking a hacksaw to the bottle so that I can get a utensil in there. But then I would have plastic shavings in my meals. Likewise, I switched my toothpaste to baking soda toothpaste, because of all the sand in the leading brands. The fear is it will accumulate over many years, because the body doesn't recognize it.


I have cut open hand cream bottles to get it all out. Well we don't want to be swallowing toothpaste, but invariably some will get swallowed. My dog has toothpaste that is edible which of course is a necessity considering has anyone ever seen a dog spit?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Gripe: The grocery was out of my favorite corn chips, so now I don't have a late evening snack. I ate a piece of bread one evening, an old can of green beans that was past date another evening, and a bowl of cereal another evening. Tonight it was chocolate peanut butter! There also are some frozen pizzas I guess I could gnaw on.


----------



## Dan Ante

Lots of things in our super markets are becoming scarce, cream plus sugar which also is not as sweet and of all things sliced bread??? my favorite brand that I have each morning has increased the thickness of each slice so that the weight has not changed but the number of slices has diminished so the actual loaf lasts a shorter period, what a sneaky way of increasing sales.


----------



## pianozach

Yesterday we had a short power failure, facebook crashed for most of the day, the cable was out in the morning, and we had a glitch in out internet that caused a reboot.

The most annoying part of this is that when the power goes out it causes the cable box to reboot, which can take up to five minutes.

Last night we had unexpected East Coast-type thunderstorm, thunder, lightning, wind, but just sparse rain. Weird.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dan Ante said:


> Lots of things in our super markets are becoming scarce, cream plus sugar which also is not as sweet and of all things sliced bread??? my favorite brand that I have each morning has increased the thickness of each slice so that the weight has not changed but the number of slices has diminished so the actual loaf lasts a shorter period, what a sneaky way of increasing sales.


Stock up on cases of beans. Then you will have food and also be prepared for the coming gas shortage.


----------



## Taplow

SixFootScowl said:


> Stock up on cases of beans. Then you will have food and also be prepared for the coming gas shortage.


I can't imagine you'd experience much of a gas shortage eating so many cans of beans.


----------



## Chilham

pianozach said:


> Yesterday we had a short power failure, facebook crashed for most of the day, the cable was out in the morning, and we had a glitch in out internet that caused a reboot.
> 
> The most annoying part of this is that when the power goes out it causes the cable box to reboot, which can take up to five minutes.
> 
> Last night we had unexpected East Coast-type thunderstorm, thunder, lightning, wind, but just sparse rain. Weird.


Friends of mine live in San Diego and had seven lightening strikes virtually circle their house. Freaked their dogs out. They lost power too.


----------



## Flamme

This autumn since september really got me in a bad place...Sure, not lackin in resources yet, but memories, dreams and days are coloured by black and purple...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Getting the last possible drops of sauce etc. from bottles and jars - my tip is to always try and stand them upside-down right from the beginning, even if they aren't designed for it. Obviously the more viscous the substance, the less chance of getting the absolute last bit out anyway.

Last bit of toothpaste - taking the plastic bit off the front and pinch-coiling the tube up from the back works for me.


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> This autumn since september really got me in a bad place...Sure, not lackin in resources yet, but memories, dreams and days are coloured by black and purple...


That is too bad and I hope it doesn't last. The change of seasons affects me too, some years more than others.


----------



## Luchesi

Roger Knox said:


> That is too bad and I hope it doesn't last. The change of seasons affects me too, some years more than others.


Yes, by the time December rolls around I realize I should've been concerned about SAD. So then I go out whenever the sun is shining and try to soak up the light. It really does work, but it takes about 36 hours to feel better, so with the delayed reaction it's difficult to convince people.

Up there were you live the radius of the earth is so short that the vorticity is mostly always sufficient to form cloudiness. So when the sun is shining people need to get out there. Or they could buy the light lamp solution..

Researchers say that it's nature's way of curtailing our activities and slowing us down, because of the scarcity of food in the cold season.


----------



## Flamme

The rain falls for 48 hours straight...I hate buses and cars and go everywhere by bike...So Im kinda stuck in the house...Which is not a bad thing because I have days off...


----------



## Bulldog

Flamme said:


> The rain falls for 48 hours straight...I hate buses and cars and go everywhere by bike...So Im kinda stuck in the house...Which is not a bad thing because I have days off...


Here in Albuquerque, it hardly ever rains for 48 minutes straight; 4 minutes tends to be the upper limit.


----------



## SixFootScowl

We had so much rain that I had mushrooms all over my yard, big ones, 4-5 inches wide. By the time I pulled them some were turning to nasty jell-like mush. I filled a bucket ten times, dumping them in a garbage can, which then was so heavy that I hated to put it to the road, Worse, if they sit in the garbage can a few days they go more watery mush, and much bad stink. Then I pull the can to the road and it leaves a trail of brownish stinking liquid down the driveway. Ugh!


----------



## SixFootScowl

So after 3.5 years I finally found a reasonable deal on the last opera to complete my favorite historic Wagner Ring. I paid $40 for it in Like New condition but the post office gave it a nasty blow, shattering the case and cracking disk two, two centimeters into the edge so it will not rip or play the last track. Definitely going back to the seller. It was not bubble packed, but wrapped in thin cardboard and a flexible plastic mailer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SixFootScowl said:


> So after 3.5 years I finally found a reasonable deal on the last opera to complete my favorite historic Wagner Ring. I paid $40 for it in Like New condition but the post office gave it a nasty blow, shattering the case and cracking disk two, two centimeters into the edge so it will not rip or play the last track. Definitely going back to the seller. It was not bubble packed, but wrapped in thin cardboard and a flexible plastic mailer.


The seller was remiss (would it have been too much trouble to write *FRAGILE* on the packaging if it was not fit for purpose?), but it also sounds like the PO couldn't have made a better job of messing up your treat even if they'd made an intentional attempt - I sometimes wonder if some mail handling personnel have claw hammers or tyre wrenches instead of hands.


----------



## SixFootScowl

elgars ghost said:


> The seller was remiss (would it have been too much trouble to write *FRAGILE* on the packaging if it was not fit for purpose?), but it also sounds like the PO couldn't have made a better job of messing up your treat even if they'd made an intentional attempt - I sometimes wonder if some mail handling personnel have claw hammers or tyre wrenches instead of hands.


I figure it must have been standing upright beween two other packages that were just a tad shorter, then some lug slammed a heavy package on the stack and kaaarrrrraaaacccckkkk goes the cheesy jewel case. Jewel cases are so fragile they can almost break just looking at them the wrong way. Still, some bubble pack would be nice. Seller said how about a $10 refund. I must be nuts but told him I would take a $20 refund (only because I really want the set, and can work with the one bad track as I have downloaded copy) else it is a return. We'll see.


----------



## pianozach

SixFootScowl said:


> So after 3.5 years I finally found a reasonable deal on the last opera to complete my favorite historic Wagner Ring. I paid $40 for it in Like New condition but the post office gave it a nasty blow, shattering the case and cracking disk two, two centimeters into the edge so it will not rip or play the last track. Definitely going back to the seller. It was not bubble packed, but wrapped in thin cardboard and a flexible plastic mailer.


My wife ordered a set of books from a 3rd party seller, and they arrived today. They'd been shipped in a large bubble wrap lined envelope (pouch?), which looked pretty seriously mashed up. Several rips and tears in the packaging, and slightly open.

It was so bad that she videotaped and photographed the shipment prior to opening it in case she needed to ask for a refund.

As it turns out that although the outer paper was ripped up, the bubble wrap held nicely, and the books were undamaged.

She paid $15 for the books plus a first timer $10 coupon from the host company that lists the products and sellers. The seller also threw in free shipping, which as it turns out, was over $31, meaning the seller lost money on the transaction.


----------



## Roger Knox

If there's a person or place that does a job properly cling to it, because there are so many that don't.


----------



## mikeh375

Roger Knox said:


> If there's a person or place that does a job properly cling to it, because there are so many that don't.


amen. I get the feeling nobody gives a toss anymore about standards of service or professional pride etc. etc.


----------



## Roger Knox

mikeh375 said:


> amen. I get the feeling nobody gives a toss anymore about standards of service or professional pride etc. etc.


I've gotten to know a retired renovator and handyman who lives nearby. He keeps pointing out to me the slapdash repairs being done on houses, some of which are selling for over 1 million dollars.

One thing about classical music is that we are thorough and take pride in presenting the work as a whole, not neglecting this or that aspect just to save time and trouble. When I was teaching piano, parents would almost always say they appreciated that their children were learning to stick at what they were doing, and not throw in the towel till they got it right. I do recognize that particularly at the advanced level, we need to be careful that perfectionism and obsessional behaviour don't settle in.


----------



## adriesba

Friendships are so frustrating.


----------



## Flamme

Today was mums birthday so I visited cemetery with a cousin...I cycled there despite the rain...Nothing could stop me...Then we went on a beer...Despite the depression I manage to grab into darkness and pull out the golden light...


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> Today was mums birthday so I visited cemetery with a cousin...I cycled there despite the rain...Nothing could stop me...Then we went on a beer...Despite the depression I manage to grab into darkness and pull out the golden light...


I think your mother would be thankful and proud of you.


----------



## joen_cph

Winter darkness. They should reduce it somewhat.


----------



## Art Rock

The joys of living in an area that also hosts bars and nightclubs. Just stepped out to find someone had covered the handle of our front door and the threshold with mayonnaise (french fries with mayonnaise is a popular snack with drunks here). Apart from the mess that I had to clean up, there is also a safety risk because the threshold remains slippery. Idiots.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> The joys of living in an area that also hosts bars and nightclubs. Just stepped out to find someone had covered the handle of our front door and the threshold with mayonnaise (french fries with mayonnaise is a popular snack with drunks here). Apart from the mess that I had to clean up, there is also a safety risk because the threshold remains slippery. Idiots.


That is an oddly specific and weird act of minor vandalism.

I'm a rather anti-prank kinda guy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dogs smarter than us? My dog and my son's dogs refuse to acknowledge the clock change. They just get up an hour earlier by our reset closks and demand their food an hour earlier by our clocks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Had to help a lady at the grocery store who wanted to return some bottles. I have never done the "bottle room" before, and in fact has avoided getting anywhere near it because of the horrible stench coming from it. But I was stuck because this lady is arthritic and has to use the electric cart. I bumbled and threw bottles in a machine that was full so it would not take them. Finally someone from the store helped me get the bottles in the right machine and get tickets for redemption. I hope I never have to do that again. Ugh. But at least I will know how.


----------



## SanAntone

In thread about one composer people start talking about a different composer.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

The person I thought I was going to spend the rest of my life with ending up leaving me abruptly a month ago. 

Then my cello was totaled in a freak accident this weekend and it will take a long time for me to afford a new one. 

So it's been fun.


----------



## Ingélou

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> The person I thought I was going to spend the rest of my life with ending up leaving me abruptly a month ago.
> 
> Then my cello was totaled in a freak accident this weekend and it will take a long time for me to afford a new one.
> 
> So it's been fun.


Not good. Hope there are no more nasty surprises.


----------



## Dan Ante

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> The person I thought I was going to spend the rest of my life with ending up leaving me abruptly a month ago.
> 
> Then my cello was totaled in a freak accident this weekend and it will take a long time for me to afford a new one.
> 
> So it's been fun.


I feel for you re the Cello have you any insurance?


----------



## mikeh375

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> The person I thought I was going to spend the rest of my life with ending up leaving me abruptly a month ago.
> 
> Then my cello was totaled in a freak accident this weekend and it will take a long time for me to afford a new one.
> 
> So it's been fun.


Bad luck. Time will sort you out so keep in there.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Dan Ante said:


> I feel for you re the Cello have you any insurance?


I unfortunately didn't. I'm filing other insurance claims (in case it's covered under home owners) as a shot in the dark but not getting my hopes up.

The best way I know of to deal with crappy situations is to count your blessings in life and move forward.


----------



## SixFootScowl

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> *The best way I know of to deal with crappy situations is to count your blessings in life and move forward*.


I hope you don't mind but I just posted this quote in the *Wise Sayings thread*.

You have encouraged all of us in this.

In fact, I might just make this my new signature quote!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Some unexpected great news actually: the accident qualified for home owner's insurance and they're going to cover the bulk of the cost. Was not expecting that whatsoever but I'm grateful.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Justin Bieber is the most popular artist on spotify...


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Justin Bieber is the most popular artist on spotify...


Is he really? I woulda guessed his popularity waned years ago.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> Is he really? I woulda guessed his popularity waned years ago.


He is, ahead of Ed Sheeran, The Weeknd and DUA LIPA <3


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Justin Bieber is the most popular artist on spotify...


When I first read that I thought I was in the Stupid Thread Ideas thread.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Taylor Swift has landed her eighth no.1 album in the UK, matching the achievement of Led Zeppelin. No doubt her musical legacy will be as equally enduring and influential.


----------



## pianozach

elgars ghost said:


> Taylor Swift has landed her eighth no.1 album in the UK, matching the achievement of Led Zeppelin. No doubt her musical legacy will be as equally enduring and influential.


I enjoy *Swift* when I hear her, but I'll be damned if I could name a song of hers.

I particularly respect that she actually plays guitar and piano, and composes her own material. Nice voice too.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

pianozach said:


> I enjoy *Swift* when I hear her, but I'll be damned if I could name a song of hers.
> 
> I particularly respect that she actually plays guitar and piano, and composes her own material. Nice voice too.


Right. It's not exactly my cup of tea but integrity wise she's light years beyond a lot of the crap on the charts.

I heard this song a while ago and thought it was really nice actually:


----------



## Dorsetmike

Having finally got to sleep about 02.30, woken at 06.10 by the entry phone bleeping, dragged self out of bed, shuffled into the hall, as I got to the control panel, it stopped bleeping, I could then hear the fire alarm, stuck head outside the door of the flat, no smell of smoke so back to bed; eventually got back to sleep about 07.20, woke for trip to toilet 0830, back to sleep about 09,20, finally got up 12.30. 
How do some manage to go to sleep "as soon as their head hits the pillow"?


----------



## pianozach

Had a dream, quite real in feel.

I was backstage in a generic live theatre venue, and noticed that the Fire Alarm pull was hanging down, as though it were broken, or had been pulled. I gave it a gentle bonk with one finger, and the Fire Alarm went off, and everyone had to evacuate the building. 

The dream continued with us all back in the building. The Fire Alarm pull had been reset, and a curtain had been drawn across the wall were it was.

That is all.


----------



## Luchesi

Dorsetmike said:


> Having finally got to sleep about 02.30, woken at 06.10 by the entry phone bleeping, dragged self out of bed, shuffled into the hall, as I got to the control panel, it stopped bleeping, I could then hear the fire alarm, stuck head outside the door of the flat, no smell of smoke so back to bed; eventually got back to sleep about 07.20, woke for trip to toilet 0830, back to sleep about 09,20, finally got up 12.30.
> How do some manage to go to sleep "as soon as their head hits the pillow"?


We don't want to hear it but as we get older we get too much sleep. Many factors, but for me I've monitored it getting worse as a result of being less distracted and too self-absorbed. 
I believe that even during the day we get more tired as we age, and so we think we need MORE sleep, but that's not what's going on. Six and a half hours, but more than that and sleep accumulates -- so that we wonder why we're not drowsy at the right time for sleeping (while we feel tired most of the rest of the time).


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> Had a dream, quite real in feel.
> 
> I was backstage in a generic live theatre venue, and noticed that the Fire Alarm pull was hanging down, as though it were broken, or had been pulled. I gave it a gentle bonk with one finger, and the Fire Alarm went off, and everyone had to evacuate the building.
> 
> The dream continued with us all back in the building. The Fire Alarm pull had been reset, and a curtain had been drawn across the wall were it was.
> 
> That is all.


I know what your dream means (for my life).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> Having finally got to sleep about 02.30, woken at 06.10 by the entry phone bleeping, dragged self out of bed, shuffled into the hall, as I got to the control panel, it stopped bleeping, I could then hear the fire alarm, stuck head outside the door of the flat, no smell of smoke so back to bed; eventually got back to sleep about 07.20, woke for trip to toilet 0830, back to sleep about 09,20, finally got up 12.30.
> *How do some manage to go to sleep "as soon as their head hits the pillow"?*


I suppose if they are dead tired. I was having struggles with insomnia for about a year and then when the stressor left my life, I rarely have trouble falling asleep. I generally don't sleep more than 6 hours a night so am pretty good and tired by the time I turn in (usu after 1 am).


----------



## joen_cph

Dorsetmike said:


> Having finally got to sleep about 02.30, woken at 06.10 by the entry phone bleeping, dragged self out of bed, shuffled into the hall, as I got to the control panel, it stopped bleeping, I could then hear the fire alarm, stuck head outside the door of the flat, no smell of smoke so back to bed; eventually got back to sleep about 07.20, woke for trip to toilet 0830, back to sleep about 09,20, finally got up 12.30.
> How do some manage to go to sleep "as soon as their head hits the pillow"?


Ouch ...

.................


----------



## elgar's ghost

pianozach said:


> I enjoy *Swift* when I hear her, but I'll be damned if I could name a song of hers.
> 
> I particularly respect that she actually plays guitar and piano, and composes her own material. Nice voice too.


Fair point, sir. I overlooked the fact that for today's pop standards she's nigh on self-sufficient.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> I enjoy *Swift* when I hear her, but I'll be damned if I could name a song of hers.
> 
> I particularly respect that she actually plays guitar and piano, and composes her own material. Nice voice too.


". . . she actually plays guitar and piano, and composes her own material."


----------



## adriesba

I am just not in the mood for Christmas this year or cold weather or snow....


----------



## Ingélou

I'm not sure I was ever in the mood for power cuts - we had one for eight hours on Saturday after 'Storm Arwen' here in the UK. I felt anxious during and a bit shocked after - but this morning I found out that my friend in Scotland had one lasting 58 hours, so what the heck am I grumbling about?


----------



## SixFootScowl

adriesba said:


> I am just not in the mood for Christmas this year or cold weather or snow....


Ugh, snow. We just got 2 inches of heavy wet snow. Then the car doors froze, and one froze such that it will not close, a slider, so after walking the dog we had to hold it shut and drive home carefully. Parked with that side facing the sun and it thawed and now works.


----------



## Open Book

CDs seldom have appropriate time spacing between pieces and between movements. It's disconcerting when a new section of music starts up too soon. I can't remember if LPs were the same, haven't played one in years.

There should be some space between movements and double the space at the end of a piece so that you know it's the end. I have CDs of short baroque pieces where it's easy to lose track of where you are.

And when the whole CD is done there should be a really long time interval before it starts up again if you have it set on "repeat" but often this is the shortest interval of all. You'd like to contemplate the end of the selections and quietly reflect a bit but the CD player plows right ahead into the first piece again.


----------



## pianozach

Open Book said:


> CDs seldom have appropriate time spacing between pieces and between movements. It's disconcerting when a new section of music starts up too soon. I can't remember if LPs were the same, haven't played one in years.
> 
> There should be some space between movements and double the space at the end of a piece so that you know it's the end. I have CDs of short baroque pieces where it's easy to lose track of where you are.
> 
> And when the whole CD is done there should be a really long time interval before it starts up again if you have it set on "repeat" but often this is the shortest interval of all. You'd like to contemplate the end of the selections and quietly reflect a bit but the CD player plows right ahead into the first piece again.


I rarely toss a CD in the player. I just put iTunes on Random and let 'er rip. If a track comes up that isn't doing it for me right now, I'm only one simple button push from the next random track.

iTunes has a feature I don't use anymore, but you can set it to cross fade tracks, so there's no silence at all.


----------



## Open Book

pianozach said:


> I rarely toss a CD in the player. I just put iTunes on Random and let 'er rip. If a track comes up that isn't doing it for me right now, I'm only one simple button push from the next random track.
> 
> iTunes has a feature I don't use anymore, but you can set it to cross fade tracks, so there's no silence at all.


But then don't you get individual movements coming up at random?


----------



## Dorsetmike

I had a jab this afternoon - in the left eye - hopefully to prevent further macular degeneration, I now have 4 black balls floating in left eye vision, I wouldn't mind so much if they kept still, but every time I move my head or look in a different direction it's like somebody is doing a juggling act


----------



## pianozach

Open Book said:


> But then don't you get individual movements coming up at random?


No, it can randomize and crossfade simultaneously. BTW, you can even set the length of the cross fade.

Actually, it simply starts to fade one track, then starts the next track before the previous track has finished.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> I had a jab this afternoon - in the left eye - hopefully to prevent further macular degeneration, I now have 4 black balls floating in left eye vision, I wouldn't mind so much if they kept still, but every time I move my head or look in a different direction it's like somebody is doing a juggling act


I have floaters, but that sounds really horrible. I do hope the doctor said that may happen and that it will not cause any harm, so that it is indeed only an inconvenience. How long does it last? That is, is it a temporary side effect? I hope.


----------



## Ingélou

Dorsetmike said:


> I had a jab this afternoon - in the left eye - hopefully to prevent further macular degeneration, I now have 4 black balls floating in left eye vision, I wouldn't mind so much if they kept still, but every time I move my head or look in a different direction it's like somebody is doing a juggling act


Oh dear - that sounds horrible! I hope the jab does you good. Best wishes xx


----------



## pianozach

These days going to work is a mere four miles away. A half mile to the freeway, and get back off in two exits.

At the end of the exit I turn left, go over the freeway, then turn right onto the frontage road.

The exit has four lanes at the end, two dedicated to turn left, another to turn left OR go straight, and one to turn right.

The third lane funnels you into a dedicated "right turn only". Since I know that's the lane I need to be in in order to turn right, at the end of the exit I get in the 3rd left turn lane.

The Gripe: People ALWAYS get into the 2nd lane, and then force their way into the Right Turn lane.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> These days going to work is a mere four miles away. A half mile to the freeway, and get back off in two exits.
> 
> At the end of the exit I turn left, go over the freeway, then turn right onto the frontage road.
> 
> The exit has four lanes at the end, two dedicated to turn left, another to turn left OR go straight, and one to turn right.
> 
> The third lane funnels you into a dedicated "right turn only". Since I know that's the lane I need to be in in order to turn right, at the end of the exit I get in the 3rd left turn lane.
> 
> The Gripe: People ALWAYS get into the 2nd lane, and then force their way into the Right Turn lane.


No other way to get there? Back road? Maybe a mile or two extra but less headache?


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> These days going to work is a mere four miles away. A half mile to the freeway, and get back off in two exits.
> 
> At the end of the exit I turn left, go over the freeway, then turn right onto the frontage road.
> 
> The exit has four lanes at the end, two dedicated to turn left, another to turn left OR go straight, and one to turn right.
> 
> The third lane funnels you into a dedicated "right turn only". Since I know that's the lane I need to be in in order to turn right, at the end of the exit I get in the 3rd left turn lane.
> 
> The Gripe: People ALWAYS get into the 2nd lane, and then force their way into the Right Turn lane.


If you get blocked by other cars and miss your exit, how far do you then have to go to get back? On the Garden State in New Jersey for years there was one exit I always miss because it's right after a toll both. I'd forget and I'd be in the wrong lane. I'd have to continue on to the next exit, 10 miles out of the way. You'd think I'd remember, but even so, everyone in the wrong lanes will still force their way into your exit lane.


----------



## Dan Ante

pianozach said:


> These days going to work is a mere four miles away. A half mile to the freeway, and get back off in two exits.
> 
> At the end of the exit I turn left, go over the freeway, then turn right onto the frontage road.
> 
> The exit has four lanes at the end, two dedicated to turn left, another to turn left OR go straight, and one to turn right.
> 
> The third lane funnels you into a dedicated "right turn only". Since I know that's the lane I need to be in in order to turn right, at the end of the exit I get in the 3rd left turn lane.
> 
> The Gripe: People ALWAYS get into the 2nd lane, and then force their way into the Right Turn lane.


Perhaps they are not familiar with the roads??


----------



## Ingélou

We bought a new computer. It was sent but half-way through being set up, it died, and so they sent us a replacement, which works. 

But we can't get the defunct one taken away. We've had two dates given us for the pick-up, stayed in both days, and nothing happened. Now we can't even get replies to the emails we're sending - except one that told us they'd tried to telephone but we weren't in and we didn't have an answerphone. 

Both those assertions are false and the phone shows no missed calls. 

Why do they hate taking their stuff back so much?


----------



## pianozach

Ingélou said:


> We bought a new computer. It was sent but half-way through being set up, it died, and so they sent us a replacement, which works.
> 
> But we can't get the defunct one taken away. We've had two dates given us for the pick-up, stayed in both days, and nothing happened. Now we can't even get replies to the emails we're sending - except one that told us they'd tried to telephone but we weren't in and we didn't have an answerphone.
> 
> Both those assertions are false and the phone shows no missed calls.
> 
> Why do they hate taking their stuff back so much?


Pack it up into an Amazon box and leave it on your porch. Someone will take it.


----------



## Ingélou

pianozach said:


> Pack it up into an Amazon box and leave it on your porch. Someone will take it.


And then the computer firm will roar into life and we'll be liable for several hundred pounds worth of electronic bits going missing?


----------



## Open Book

Ingélou said:


> We bought a new computer. It was sent but half-way through being set up, it died, and so they sent us a replacement, which works.
> 
> But we can't get the defunct one taken away. We've had two dates given us for the pick-up, stayed in both days, and nothing happened. Now we can't even get replies to the emails we're sending - except one that told us they'd tried to telephone but we weren't in and we didn't have an answerphone.
> 
> Both those assertions are false and the phone shows no missed calls.
> 
> Why do they hate taking their stuff back so much?


Who's supposed to do the collecting, the company that sold you the computer? They should take it if they promised. You buy a fridge, you expect they'll take away the old appliance. Buy a new computer, same thing I guess.

There are alternatives. Our town collects trash that contains hazardous material. It's for a modest fee but it's only twice a year, so it's easy to lose track of when it is. Hazardous waste is a burden, unfortunately. No one wants to deal with it, even governments. Does your area have collection drives like this?


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you. However, it isn't an old appliance. It was the new machine we ordered but then it just died as we were setting it up. We rang technical support and they concluded that it was a defective machine and sent us a replacement, which does work. 

For some reason, they don't take back the dud stuff at the same time as they deliver the replacement. So we're stuck with a defective but new computer in a large cardboard box which we don't want to leave outside in the damp garage. We can't just treat it as waste because there's probably just one small component that's not working and they could cannibalise it. We've now had two failed pick-ups and it's just so frustrating.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Thank you. However, it isn't an old appliance. It was the new machine we ordered but then it just died as we were setting it up. We rang technical support and they concluded that it was a defective machine and sent us a replacement, which does work.
> 
> For some reason, they don't take back the dud stuff at the same time as they deliver the replacement. So we're stuck with a defective but new computer in a large cardboard box which we don't want to leave outside in the damp garage. We can't just treat it as waste because there's probably just one small component that's not working and they could cannibalise it. We've now had two failed pick-ups and it's just so frustrating.


unless storage is a problem I would stash it in a closet or under the bed. If they never pick it up, you might be able to use it for spare parts someday. Though I do understand the desire to be rid of it and have the account cleared with the seller.


----------



## Flamme

A very productive day, vacuumed the house, cleaned bathrooms...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Flamme said:


> A very productive day, vacuumed the house, cleaned bathrooms...


Ugh! Both tasks I avoid like the plague!


----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


> Ugh! Both tasks I avoid like the plague!


If you avoid them for too long you may end up with the plague


----------



## SixFootScowl

Malx said:


> If you avoid them for too long you may end up with the plague


True, but also someone else might do them if I avoid it long enough. It depends who has the stronger constitution.


----------



## Dan Ante

Ingélou said:


> We bought a new computer. It was sent but half-way through being set up, it died, and so they sent us a replacement, which works.
> 
> But we can't get the defunct one taken away. We've had two dates given us for the pick-up, stayed in both days, and nothing happened. Now we can't even get replies to the emails we're sending - except one that told us they'd tried to telephone but we weren't in and we didn't have an answerphone.
> 
> Both those assertions are false and the phone shows no missed calls.
> 
> Why do they hate taking their stuff back so much?


I have just had the same problem with a retractable garden reel. Take no notice put it somewhere safe and think no more of it,


----------



## Flamme

SixFootScowl said:


> Ugh! Both tasks I avoid like the plague!


LOL I as well. But like someone said, the consequences of INACTION cant be severe so...
Anyweay with a help of a dad and a cousin I lifted up the fallen trees...


----------



## Open Book

Ingélou said:


> Thank you. However, it isn't an old appliance. It was the new machine we ordered but then it just died as we were setting it up. We rang technical support and they concluded that it was a defective machine and sent us a replacement, which does work.
> 
> For some reason, they don't take back the dud stuff at the same time as they deliver the replacement. So we're stuck with a defective but new computer in a large cardboard box which we don't want to leave outside in the damp garage. We can't just treat it as waste because there's probably just one small component that's not working and they could cannibalise it. We've now had two failed pick-ups and it's just so frustrating.


Ah, I misread that it was a new computer. I assume it failed before you copied any personal backup data from your old computer onto it. Are you reluctant to trash it because you would like to see the parts reused? Maybe a small business that repairs computers would be interested in it.

But if you're worried that the company you bought it from would later demand the defective one back, despite their current lack of interest in it, maybe send them an ultimatum in writing that you can't hold it past a certain date. I'm not a lawyer so don't take my word that this will work.

What a nuisance for you.


----------



## Luchesi

I've had a gripe for a long time now. When I watch a recital the director or the camera crew seem to be more interested in makng (bad) cinema than showing us the performance. 'Very distracting.
Close ups of the face, and the grimacing and the 'elation', and even brief shots of the back of the head, even the shoes. Panning around the room, out the window, shots of the audience. Do we get to see a whole phrase of the music being expressed by the hands? Sometimes..

Do they think jumping around and calling attention to all the small irrelevancies is more interesting? Don't they know the music and care about it? It seems to me that this isn't done in jazz videos, at least not in the older ones. To the technical crew, filming CM is about its superiority (but it fails IMO). Perhaps this should be a point made in the elitism thread?


----------



## Roger Knox

Luchesi said:


> ... When I watch a recital the director or the camera crew seem to be more interested in makng (bad) cinema than showing us the performance. ...


All evidence points in one direction -- to the TV or film director. Yes -- this idea of working against rather than with the music.


----------



## Open Book

There's got to be some cinematic quality to a concert recording. You don't want to see a static camera or just a pianist's hands the whole time.


----------



## pianozach

Open Book said:


> There's got to be some cinematic quality to a concert recording. You don't want to see a static camera or just a pianist's hands the whole time.


Thank you.

Most people hear with their eyes. Concert films have come a long way from when directors couldn't understand what audiences wanted to see . . . remember when they'd show a drummer until right BEFORE his nifty fill, or the rhythm guitarist while a fabulous solo is being played?

Today's concert directors seem to me to be a whole lot more music-savvy.


----------



## senza sordino

Following recipes where every measurement is a volume, even for all the solids. My background in science has taught me that you measure the volume of liquids and the mass of solids. But if you follow some cookbooks (American) they ask you to measure a given volume in cups of flour, tablespoons of butter, etc. Here, north of the border, we can't buy sticks of butter, it's in grams. So when I read a recipe asking for 3 tablespoons of butter, I have to search the internet for the mass of 3 tbsps of butter. And then there's the problem of measuring the volume of solids that can settle, like brown sugar, and nuts. The recipe called for 1 cup of chopped pecans. How you chop them will change the mass of one cup of pecans. 

Of course, I can figure it all out and measure the volume of all of these ingredients, but it would be so much easier, and in many cases, more accurate and precise, to read the mass of solid and the volume of liquid ingredients. When you read most European cookbooks they've already figured this out. 

Anyway, I made some delicious date bars last night using an American cookbook.


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Most people hear with their eyes. Concert films have come a long way from when directors couldn't understand what audiences wanted to see . . . remember when they'd show a drummer until right BEFORE his nifty fill, or the rhythm guitarist while a fabulous solo is being played?
> 
> Today's concert directors seem to me to be a whole lot more music-savvy.


Panning (intelligently) around an orchestra is informative and entertaining, but seeing the nose hairs (with these high resolutions) of a recitalist? Close ups and focusing on all manner of irrelevancies AND missing the important parts of the recitalist's performance has gotten to be too annoying. If you look away you'll miss it too..


----------



## Open Book

Luchesi said:


> Panning (intelligently) around an orchestra is informative and entertaining, but seeing the nose hairs (with these high resolutions) of a recitalist? Close ups and focusing on all manner of irrelevancies AND missing the important parts of the recitalist's performance has gotten to be too annoying. If you look away you'll miss it too..


I watch live and archived live Berlin Philharmonic. The filming has gotten so much better over the years. In the Karajan years they spent an inordinate amount of time on the conductor. Otherwise they loved artsy shots like a closeup of the shaft of a wind instrument, which shows you nothing about how it's played. Or use of out-of-focus.

Today, not only is it in HD, they do a pretty good job of balancing what they focus on, highlighting things of interest in the moment without excessive cutting from one place to another. They have even resisted spending an excess amount of time on attractive performers.


----------



## Ingélou

My gripe of the day - and the few days previously - is the way TC keeps Brigadooning in and out.


----------



## Malx

Well there you go, tried to like Ingelou's post and guess what TC is too busy please try later


----------



## pianozach

Ingélou said:


> My gripe of the day - and the few days previously - is the way TC keeps Brigadooning in and out.


I want my choir to learn this.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Had an awning installed last Tuesday (1 Feb). They left the permit taped to the front door. Today I called and was told the soonest the city can come out is the 17th. So I am supposed to have this 2" blue tape and permit across my door for 2 weeks.


----------



## Malx

My gripe today is that the site is working again - so I no longer have a gripe to report only the means to do so.


----------



## Ingélou

We got a lovely new patio laid with a fence and a driveway, and went out to pay for it. Shortly after we got back, I fell down and hit my head on one of the flagstones. Loadza blood and we had to dial 999 to get any medical help - nothing but a phone queue at our local GP's. A paramedic checked me out, but I'm still feeling very groggy today (the day after). 

Watch your step, friends - things can change so suddenly.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> We got a lovely new patio laid with a fence and a driveway, and went out to pay for it. Shortly after we got back, I fell down and hit my head on one of the flagstones. Loadza blood and we had to dial 999 to get any medical help - nothing but a phone queue at our local GP's. A paramedic checked me out, but I'm still feeling very groggy today (the day after).
> 
> Watch your step, friends - things can change so suddenly.


Ouch, very sorry to hear of your mishap. Reminds me when my wife's parents bought a new house about 20 years ago and her mother proceed to walk out the door and trip on the low step and fall on the concrete garage floor.


----------



## Art Rock

I keep on clicking the unread posts button after I'm finished reading/posting/modding in a TC thread. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Art Rock said:


> I keep on clicking the unread posts button after I'm finished reading/posting/modding in a TC thread. Every. Single. Time.


I do it each time I log in or return, then just check threads I'm following, so I'm probably missing quite a lot of new topics.


----------



## Art Rock

Driving home from my brother's place just now, 45 minutes in the dark through the pouring rain. I'm tired. And we almost got hit by a bus that swerved through a curve and came partially on our side of the road.


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Driving home from my brother's place just now, 45 minutes in the dark through the pouring rain. I'm tired. And we almost got hit by a bus that swerved through a curve and came partially on our side of the road.


Ouch!

Be safe. Relax, have a drink and unwind. You are among friends here now!


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Driving home from my brother's place just now, 45 minutes in the dark through the pouring rain. I'm tired. And we almost got hit by a bus that swerved through a curve and came partially on our side of the road.


Sounds horrible. Hope the rest of the evening is a big improvement.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> Driving home from my brother's place just now, 45 minutes in the dark through the pouring rain. I'm tired. And we almost got hit by a bus that swerved through a curve and came partially on our side of the road.


I had a similar incident in 1982. In a curved tunnel. A pickup truck from the other direction careens into the tunnel and comes fully into my lane. There is literally nowhere to go. He corrects at the last second.

Had a funnier "almost" that same year. Night time. Two lane winding road. Trees on both side. Come around a bend to see the side of a full sized cow. I swerved like it was nothing, and then swerved back.


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> I had a similar incident in 1982. In a curved tunnel. A pickup truck from the other direction careens into the tunnel and comes fully into my lane. There is literally nowhere to go. He corrects at the last second.
> 
> Had a funnier "almost" that same year. Night time. Two lane winding road. Trees on both side. Come around a bend to see the side of a full sized cow. I swerved like it was nothing, and then swerved back.


We should drive more slowly, ...but we probably won't...


----------



## SixFootScowl

These last few posts make me think a new thread, "Times I Almost Died." 

So back about 1979 I was heading home from Duluth with my brother and his wife in a pickup truck. We were on the mile-long bridge over the St. Louis river with two lanes after dark. Someone was coming on the wrong side of the road right at us. This is U.S. Highway 2 so 55 mph too. They swerved at last moment and missed us. That did not shake me up, but what did shake me up was my sister-in-law let out with this blood-curdling piercing scream and that had me shaking for a while. Anyway, we didn't die.


----------



## Luchesi

SixFootScowl said:


> These last few posts make me think a new thread, "Times I Almost Died."
> 
> So back about 1979 I was heading home from Duluth with my brother and his wife in a pickup truck. We were on the mile-long bridge over the St. Louis river with two lanes after dark. Someone was coming on the wrong side of the road right at us. This is U.S. Highway 2 so 55 mph too. They swerved at last moment and missed us. That did not shake me up, but what did shake me up was my sister-in-law let out with this blood-curdling piercing scream and that had me shaking for a while. Anyway, we didn't die.


Yes, tumbled off a 9000 ft mountain road about 2000 ft down into a trout stream. Rolled 2 or 3 times, no seat belt, totalled a new Supra Turbo. It didn't shake me up at the time, I don't know why, but if it happened today I'd be very shook up.

The owner of the property was most concerned about my crumbled car leaking liquids into her stocked stream. That's what I most clearly remember..


----------



## SixFootScowl

February snow and cold weather here in the Detroit MI area have been brutal on the roads. Thursday evening in the dark I hit this missing section of pavement and it blew my front right tire and bent the rim. The left must have missed because it did not get any damage, but I replaced two tires since they were low on tread anyway at $110 per tire out the door and paid $60 to straighten the rim. At the time I put the donut spare on and of course it hardly had any air, so I had to find a gas station with an air pump. $2 on the credit card to work the pump and it was hit or miss the air would come and go, so after $4 in charges I managed to get home 15 miles. Turns out it got 45 pounds (supposed to be 60 and no speed over about 50 mph). In the image I was traveling from the left side to the right. The hole spans the width of the lane. Called it in on Friday morning and it is still there, no barricades at the time I took the photo an hour ago.


----------



## Ingélou

Not good. I hope it doesn't cause further problems.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> Not good. I hope it doesn't cause further problems.


So far, so good. Car rides well and does not pull or make any odd noises. Now I just have to dodge 100s of potholes on our roads.


----------



## adriesba

I haven't been logging on here regularly enough to keep up with the interesting stuff on this forum. That's my gripe for today! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

adriesba said:


> I haven't been logging on here regularly enough to keep up with the interesting stuff on this forum. That's my gripe for today! :lol:


Same here. My excuse is this current craze for wordle, dordle etc. Compulsive!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I had this really good gripe I thought of yesterday to post here but was so busy that by the time I got around to it I forgot what the gripe was, so that is my gripe.


----------



## starthrower

Starting daylight savings time before mid March is bogus. The day is half shot and I haven't fixed breakfast yet.


----------



## Luchesi

starthrower said:


> Starting daylight savings time before mid March is bogus. The day is half shot and I haven't fixed breakfast yet.


It doesn't come soon enough for the southern states, because evenings are mild now so we can use the hour of daylight. Suddenly it's 730pm instead of 630pm.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Start work this am and somebody scheduled a critical meeting for Fri morning during my dental appointment (which I already rescheduled once because of workload), so I moved that to today at 1 pm and someone then schedules a meeting for 1130 today, which hopefully ends soon so I can get to the dentist. Our office is way too busy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SixFootScowl said:


> Start work this am and somebody scheduled a critical meeting for Fri morning during my dental appointment (which I already rescheduled once because of workload), so I moved that to today at 1 pm and someone then schedules a meeting for 1130 today, which hopefully ends soon so I can get to the dentist. Our office is way too busy.


So I got to the dentist Monday and my dentist had retired (rather short notice sent a few weeks ago). The new dentist is a young guy and I suspect he is trying to pay his college debt off because he was recommending I get about 8 crowns, yank the remaining bottom teeth and have a snap in lower denture made. I am out of there. Time to find a new dentist.


----------



## Open Book

Yikes !


----------



## pianozach

New brakes and rotors for the 2005 Subaru.

$1052. Each rotor AND each set of brakes about $100 each, plus labor.

They couldn't get the parts same day because, well, you know, "pandemic" supply lines.

They get to keep the car overnight, which is a bit of an imposition over and above the price, which is painful enough.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> New brakes and rotors for the 2005 Subaru.
> 
> $1052. Each rotor AND each set of brakes about $100 each, plus labor.
> 
> They couldn't get the parts same day because, well, you know, "pandemic" supply lines.
> 
> They get to keep the car overnight, which is a bit of an imposition over and above the price, which is painful enough.


I got front pads and rotors for $300 on a Ford. If you got calipers it would be more. And it sounds like you did all four wheels?


----------



## Kiki

SixFootScowl said:


> So I got to the dentist Monday and my dentist had retired (rather short notice sent a few weeks ago). The new dentist is a young guy and I suspect he is trying to pay his college debt off because he was recommending I get about 8 crowns, yank the remaining bottom teeth and have a snap in lower denture made. I am out of there. Time to find a new dentist.


That sounds like a familiar experience...

I cracked a tooth last month. In a panic I went around my backwater neighbourhood looking for a dentist (they are not allowed to advertise here in HK). Unfortunately most of the clinics have been closed because the pandemic is hitting us hard right now. My panic escalated.

Eventually I found a small clinic that is operated by a large medical group. The young dentist said filling was impossible and I had to have the tooth extracted and then her boss (at their headquarter clinic) could do a tooth implant for me in the coming weeks. That would be expensive of course.

I felt it was too suspicious and left. After doing some research on the topic and paying visits to a few other dentists, I settled for an old dentist, who said all I needed was to remove the cracked bit, apply anti-inflammatory drugs and put on a temporary crown for a few days; then perform a thorough root planning; then wait for the workshop to produce a permanent crown and have it installed.

(I chose this old dentist, even though he has only one general dental surgery qualification while many others have multiple specialist qualifications, because as I understand, surgical skills that come with experience are even more important than the latest all-singing all-dancing technology.)

Simple?

Not many things ever go according to plan in real life.

The temp crown cracked and I unknowingly swallowed it after two days, so doc made me another temp crown...

Two more days later, while performing the root planning, doc said this second temp crown had also cracked, just that it had not broken into pieces yet so I did not notice, therefore he made me a third temp crown that is made of sturdy metal...

And I have been chewing happily, although carefully, with this temp metal crown for more than two weeks now.

The bad news is, because of the pandemic that is hitting us hard at the moment, the workshop is hardly operating, and it may take 3 months or longer for logistics (for getting raw materials) and labour availability (1 in 7 people are being isolated/hospitalised here) to return to normal.

Therefore I'm hanging on to my temporary metal crown for now.

That's a good laugh me think!

P.S. Good luck for finding a reliable dentist!


----------



## Red Terror

starthrower said:


> Starting daylight savings time before mid March is bogus. The day is half shot and I haven't fixed breakfast yet.


We should do away with daylight saving; it's pointless.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


> We should do away with daylight saving; it's pointless.


Pointless and absurd. How many collective hours are wasted by people running around an resetting several or more clocks twice a year. Madness!


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> We should do away with daylight saving; it's pointless.


The House of Representatives just passed a resolution making *Daylight Savings Time* permanent starting in 2023. If the Senate also passes it, it becomes law. No more Standard Time.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SixFootScowl said:


> So I got to the dentist Monday and my dentist had retired (rather short notice sent a few weeks ago). The new dentist is a young guy and I suspect he is trying to pay his college debt off because he was recommending I get about 8 crowns, yank the remaining bottom teeth and have a snap in lower denture made. I am out of there. Time to find a new dentist.


I should add that I saw my dentist before she retired, just this February because of a crown that fell out for the third time. She found infection in the old root canal and said I will need to have it redone or an implant. She never pushed me to get a bunch of crowns or snap in denture. She has been my dentist for 15 years and so knows my mouth well. Last year the cap fell out while I was eating and I did not know until the cap came back up on the next chew and took out another tooth, so I had missing teeth both sides of the middle two top front teeth. She simply glued the broken tooth back on (and it has held to date, about 9 months so far) and glued in the cap which has a post. The cap came out in a week because I was not careful, but then held until about two months ago.

The cap is in there now but wiggling and the latest xrays say the tooth is cracked and infected, so it looks like an implant is the only option or have a hole in my smile. If it were a side tooth, I would say yank it and we are done. I am scheduled to go back to my former dentist, whom I liked but left because my insurance changed and was not accepted there. He has retired but still runs the office, and has a good dentist there whom I am told is very much like my former dentist. I go next month for a second opinion, then have the implant scheduled for July.


----------



## Dorsetmike

SixFootScowl said:


> Pointless and absurd. How many collective hours are wasted by people running around an resetting several or more clocks twice a year. Madness!


Not a problem with radio controlled clocks and watches


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dorsetmike said:


> Not a problem with radio controlled clocks and watches


True, but I don't have any of those. My phone and computer of course do automatically update.


----------



## SixFootScowl

So last week one key person missed a meeting because their computer went into the Microsoft forced restart. Another meeting ended about 15 minutes early because the host's computer went into a restart. Why does the business world put up with this? Are there no viable alternatives to Microsoft?


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> I should add that I saw my dentist before she retired, just this February because of a crown that fell out for the third time. She found infection in the old root canal and said I will need to have it redone or an implant. She never pushed me to get a bunch of crowns or snap in denture. She has been my dentist for 15 years and so knows my mouth well. Last year the cap fell out while I was eating and I did not know until the cap came back up on the next chew and took out another tooth, so I had missing teeth both sides of the middle two top front teeth. She simply glued the broken tooth back on (and it has held to date, about 9 months so far) and glued in the cap which has a post. The cap came out in a week because I was not careful, but then held until about two months ago.
> 
> The cap is in there now but wiggling and the latest xrays say the tooth is cracked and infected, so it looks like an implant is the only option or have a hole in my smile. If it were a side tooth, I would say yank it and we are done. I am scheduled to go back to my former dentist, whom I liked but left because my insurance changed and was not accepted there. He has retired but still runs the office, and has a good dentist there whom I am told is very much like my former dentist. I go next month for a second opinion, then have the implant scheduled for July.


Oh, teeth, teeth - problems can so blight your day. Good luck! :tiphat:

We have now found a good dentist where I live, though not on the National Health. He's a perfectionist. So that's good. But in his eagerness to get the job done, he takes little account of the fainting sweating almost-retching patient. I wish he'd let me have more little rests to swill my mouth, as my dentists have done in the past.


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> Pointless and absurd. How many collective hours are wasted by people running around an resetting several or more clocks twice a year. Madness!


There was an experiment in 1969 where the clocks didn't go back in the autumn, so that it was lighter in the winter evenings. I hated it - in the north of England, it didn't get light till 9am and must have been much worse in Scotland. It made me feel depressed. I was so glad when they rescinded it.

Personally, I find a bit of hassle with clocks preferable to that. I like British summer time, and I like GMT in the winter.


----------



## Philidor

Where I live, the time (UTC+1) is already 28 minutes in front of the "local mean time". With daylight saving time, it adds up to 88 minutes ... in thelast summer in march, is it strange to see that you're waking up and sun has not risen yet ...


----------



## Dan Ante

Philidor said:


> Where I live, the time (UTC+1) is already 28 minutes in front of the "local mean time". With daylight saving time, it adds up to 88 minutes ... in thelast summer in march, is it strange to see that you're waking up and sun has not risen yet ...


Why not stick to changing the hours not the minutes?


----------



## Philidor

Dan Ante said:


> Why not stick to changing the hours not the minutes?


Oh, maybe I expressed myself awkwardly ... of course we are changing the hours, not the minutes. I do not advise to change minutes.

Just wanted to say, that without daylight saving time, we are already 28 minutes in front of the "real local time", i. e., when the sun culminates, it is 11:32 (on average, without equation of time/analemma).


----------



## senza sordino

Here in British Columbia, we have also passed a law that will keep us on Daylight Savings Time, but it is contingent on the three western states of America to also be at the same time. So we wait for the American Congress to pass the law. 

If we remain on daylight savings time year round our sunrise in December will be just after 9 am. Children will go to school in the dark. 
If we keep standard time year round sunrise in July will be just after 4 am. 

Just sayin'


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Here in British Columbia, we have also passed a law that will keep us on Daylight Savings Time, but it is contingent on the three western states of America to also be at the same time. So we wait for the American Congress to pass the law.
> 
> I think that means is that all it needs is the President's signature.
> 
> If we remain on daylight savings time year round our sunrise in December will be just after 9 am. Children will go to school in the dark.
> If we keep standard time year round sunrise in July will be just after 4 am.
> 
> Just sayin'


The Americans have just passed legislation (in both the House and Senate) making Daylight Saving Time permanent as of 2023.

I'm curious as to what they will designate the new Time, as there will no longer be a "Standard" Time, meaning that Daylight Saving Time will be the new standard.

This reminds me of when one of the fast food chains, which used to have drinks sized as Small, Medium, and Large, added a size larger than Large, which they called Extra Large. Some time after that they eliminated the Small size, leaving them with only Medium, Large, and Extra Large. To me that makes Large "medium", and, by extrapolation, Extra Large might then be Extra Medium.

I don't know. I'm just griping.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

The State of Arizona here in the US does not observe daylight savings. I love it. 

Why does anyone like it, other than to foster the notion that it creates industry and wealth on behalf and for the benefit of the top one percent?


----------



## pianozach

Chibi Ubu said:


> The State of Arizona here in the US does not observe daylight savings. I love it.
> 
> Why does anyone like it, other than to foster the notion that it creates industry and wealth on behalf and for the benefit of the top one percent?


*Most* of *Arizona* does not use DST; they're on Mountain Standard Time. The exception is the Navajo Nation.

If and when the *Sunshine Protection Act* becomes law (it has passed in both the US House and Senate), Arizona would not have to change time to comply, it would simply remain on Mountain Standard Time, which would line up with *Pacific Time*, instead of changing every six months.

The title of the act, the Sunshine Protection Act, is pretty funny. It gives the impression that we'd be protecting sunshine, when no act of Congress could scientifically "protect" sunshine, and we still end up with the same amount of sunshine every day.


----------



## DaveM

pianozach said:


> *Most* of *Arizona* does not use DST; they're on Mountain Standard Time. The exception is the Navajo Nation.
> 
> If and when the *Sunshine Protection Act* becomes law (it has passed in both the US House and Senate), Arizona would not have to change time to comply, it would simply remain on Mountain Standard Time, which would line up with *Pacific Time*, instead of changing every six months.
> 
> The title of the act, the Sunshine Protection Act, is pretty funny. It gives the impression that we'd be protecting sunshine, when no act of Congress could scientifically "protect" sunshine, and we still end up with the same amount of sunshine every day.


Under this law, the sun will be guaranteed protection and, in return, will be required to shine longer.


----------



## Luchesi

Chibi Ubu said:


> The State of Arizona here in the US does not observe daylight savings. I love it.
> 
> Why does anyone like it, other than to foster the notion that it creates industry and wealth on behalf and for the benefit of the top one percent?


So you're ok with never being in the actual time of the Sun? The Sun used to be a god and I think he would be angry about this insolence!


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> So you're ok with never being in the actual time of the Sun? The Sun used to be a god and I think he would be angry about this insolence!


*Overture: Mountaintop and Sunrise / Communion with the Sun
Utopia
1977
*


----------



## Chibi Ubu

pompous people
pious people
peter piper picked a peck of pickled people


----------



## Ingélou

As long as I can remember, my besetting sin has been sloth. I was a late walker - preferred sitting in my cot singing nursery rhymes to myself. And now I can't get going in the morning and don't do anything much - not helped by being addicted to wordle-type games online. Get a grip, woman!


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Why do most, if not all American dentists openly practice and preach extortion, with no shame? It's been that way for over 100 years on this side of the pond. Better yet, why do we put up with it?


----------



## pianozach

Chibi Ubu said:


> Why do most, if not all American dentists openly practice and preach extortion, with no shame? It's been that way for over 100 years on this side of the pond. Better yet, why do we put up with it?


I'm not sure to what you mean by dentist "extortion", but were you to explain it better chances are I'd agree with you.

As a former practicing doctor, I find it appalling that Dentisty is given short shrift as a part of basic health care (along with ophthamology and hearing care). The stuff that happens in your mouth affects your overall health, and can shorten your life expectancy in so may different ways.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Yeah, I know... birds of a feather flock together, don't they?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Maddening! I ordered a book and the shipper did NOT give a tracking number. I am holding off starting a new book because I want to jump into this one, but can't because it is somewhere I don't know. Surely by Murphy's law, if I start a new book, the one I want will arrive, and if I don't start a new book, it will be forever getting to me.


----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


> Maddening! I ordered a book and the shipper did NOT give a tracking number. I am holding off starting a new book because I want to jump into this one, but can't because it is somewhere I don't know. Surely by Murphy's law, if I start a new book, the one I want will arrive, and if I don't start a new book, it will be forever getting to me.


May I suggest a short story as suitable compromise.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Malx said:


> May I suggest a short story as suitable compromise.


I ended up continuing a book I had previously started and put aside, and then started reading two other books. So now I have books scattered all over the place to read.

As for the book that has no tracking number, I ordered it on March 10 and it now says arriving by April 11! Meanwhile I ordered another book on May 19 and it arrived yesterday. One of these is Amazon order, the other Ebay. Both would be Ebay but for Ebay was not working that night so I ordered on Amazon, which also was not working, would not let me put the book in the cart until I finally searched and found that I had to delete the cookies to get the cart to work, some glitch that happens on occasion I guess.


----------



## Ingélou

SixFootScowl said:


> I ended up continuing a book I had previously started and put aside, and then started reading two other books. So now I have books scattered all over the place to read.
> 
> As for the book that has no tracking number, I ordered it on March 10 and it now says arriving by April 11! Meanwhile I ordered another book on May 19 and it arrived yesterday. One of these is Amazon order, the other Ebay. Both would be Ebay but for Ebay was not working that night so I ordered on Amazon, which also was not working, would not let me put the book in the cart until I finally searched and found that I had to delete the cookies to get the cart to work, some glitch that happens on occasion I guess.


It does sound irritating but shows your powers of resourcefulness and persistence. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> It does sound irritating but shows your powers of resourcefulness and persistence. :tiphat:


I just hope I don't lose interest in the topic of the delayed book so that by the time it comes it just goes into a pile.


----------



## Forster

My gripe is the ongoing nonsense about Oscars.

If it takes Will Smith's slap to make people watch the Oscars, is it doomed?

The Oscars have little of worth to say about movies and nothing of worth to say about the celebrities who gather to say it. I'd be happy for them to be dispensed with.


----------



## Malx

Forster said:


> My gripe is the ongoing nonsense about Oscars.
> 
> If it takes Will Smith's slap to make people watch the Oscars, is it doomed?
> 
> The Oscars have little of worth to say about movies and nothing of worth to say about the celebrities who gather to say it. I'd be happy for them to be dispensed with.


Not sure if that qualifies as a gripe Forster, seems to be nothing more than a very sensible comment to me. 
The self congratulatary back slapping, or cheek slapping, by people with over inflated opinions of their importance within society has always been anathema to me.


----------



## Ingélou

It's the ceremony itself that seems so syrupy & sickly - just going on TV excerpts, since I've never felt the faintest urge to watch it. But I do find it helpful to look up an old film and discover that it won various Oscars, even if I go on to watch it and profoundly disagree.


----------



## pianozach

Forster said:


> My gripe is the ongoing nonsense about Oscars.
> 
> If it takes Will Smith's slap to make people watch the Oscars, is it doomed?
> 
> The Oscars have little of worth to say about movies and nothing of worth to say about the celebrities who gather to say it. I'd be happy for them to be dispensed with.


Russell Brand took the opportunity to criticize _*"A gargantuan glitter-colored turd of empty magnificence"*_. I often agree with Brand, and sometimes I giggle and roll my eyes, and disagree.

But his whole take on the insignificance of an insignificant moment in time at a meaningless display of opulence is a real hoot.

In this instance I agree with many of his points, and take issue with others. But he takes his Youtube viewers on quite a ride.


----------



## Luchesi

Malx said:


> Not sure if that qualifies as a gripe Forster, seems to be nothing more than a very sensible comment to me.
> The self congratulatary back slapping, or cheek slapping, by people with over inflated opinions of their importance within society has always been anathema to me.


I think movies are powerfully shaping people's minds and opinions. Since at least the 1940s.


----------



## Forster

Luchesi said:


> I think movies are powerfully shaping people's minds and opinions. Since at least the 1940s.


I love the movies (I blog about them) but I'm just not interested in the whole moviedom thing.

When I was first interested in them as a teen, I wanted to watch the Oscars, but the TV coverage in the UK was poor and it seemed it was barely reported in the press. Now, it's almost impossible to escape the hoop-la, and it's always more about the fashion and the celebs (including the non-movie hangers on like Kardashian) than about the films themselves. The whole Smith/Rock incident became the talking point, not whether _Coda _was a worthy winner or Smith's performance better than Cumberbatch.

I'd like the _content _of movies to be shaping my mind, not the razzmatazz surrounding them.


----------



## DaveM

Never has so much been made about movies that so few have seen. Except for maybe Dune. Of course, one of the most popular movies, SpiderMan, was nowhere to be seen...


----------



## Forster

DaveM said:


> Never has so much been made about movies that so few have seen. Except for maybe Dune. Of course, one of the most popular movies, SpiderMan, was nowhere to be seen...


Quite.

Although _Army of the Dead _was seen and awarded!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't know what the Rock/Smith thing was about. I don't need to know, nor do I really want to know. Tacky ego-fests like the Oscars have always ground my gears with their attendant shallowness and insincerity so I leave well alone.


----------



## Ingélou

elgars ghost said:


> I don't know what the Rock/Smith thing was about. I don't need to know, nor do I really want to know. Tacky ego-fests like the Oscars have always ground my gears with their attendant shallowness and insincerity so I leave well alone.


I agree it's not worth knowing about, but how did you manage it?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ingélou said:


> I agree it's not worth knowing about, but how did you manage it?


Every time I go to use Google on the phone it gives me news pop-ups, usually from the Guardian for some reason. On one occasion it showed the Smith/Rock spat. I couldn't really ignore the caption as the pop-up was full-screen but as with virtually all the news pop-ups I get I couldn't be bothered to look into it any further.


----------



## Aerobat

SixFootScowl said:


> So last week one key person missed a meeting because their computer went into the Microsoft forced restart. Another meeting ended about 15 minutes early because the host's computer went into a restart. Why does the business world put up with this? Are there no viable alternatives to Microsoft?


Slightly delayed response! I work in business and tech consultancy. There are numerous alternatives to Microsoft and Win-doze. Most CIOs aren't willing to use them though. End user compute: Apple. TCO is neutral by 18 months, and reduced compared to MS after 18 months. Office suite: use Google Workspace instead of MS O365 - cheaper, more reliable, nicer to use. Servers: RedHat instead of MS Windows - again, cheaper and more reliable. In the west, there are four main cloud providers - MS is one, AWS, Google, and Oracle all have competing products that are generally better. I have several clients who run 'zero microsoft' estates, and they all run much more smoothly than those who use MS.

Of course, the world owes Microsoft a *huge* debt - Microsoft has kept far more people employed in IT support roles than would be required if we all ran on non-Microsoft environments.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SixFootScowl said:


> I ended up continuing a book I had previously started and put aside, and then started reading two other books. So now I have books scattered all over the place to read.
> 
> As for the book that has no tracking number, I ordered it on March 10 and it now says arriving by April 11! Meanwhile I ordered another book on May 19 and it arrived yesterday. One of these is Amazon order, the other Ebay. Both would be Ebay but for Ebay was not working that night so I ordered on Amazon, which also was not working, would not let me put the book in the cart until I finally searched and found that I had to delete the cookies to get the cart to work, some glitch that happens on occasion I guess.


So yesterday I got a book in the mail, but it was a different book that I ordered some time ago and was put on back order and I had forgotten about. Still waiting for the other book.


----------



## Luchesi

elgars ghost said:


> I don't know what the Rock/Smith thing was about. I don't need to know, nor do I really want to know. Tacky ego-fests like the Oscars have always ground my gears with their attendant shallowness and insincerity so I leave well alone.


His wife has a bad scalp condition and Rock made a joke of it?


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I finally have come to the full realization that Reddit is but a shill for Amazon, Spotify, and others. It's the second forum that I have spent time where I have seen that happen. I'm not pleased, so I will go mindfully meditate for internal peace 

Cheers!


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> His wife has a bad scalp condition and Rock made a joke of it?


Quite the oversimplification.

First off, the hosts and presenters often use comedy, often of the "roasting" sort. Chris Rock, who was out to present the award for Best Feature Documentary. Will Smith (who was nominated for Best Actor) and his wife (Jada Pinkett Smith) were sitting front row center in a section that was more like spacious box seats or café seating.

Rock spots Jada, who wears her hair cropped in a butch cut, and pops off with, "Jada, can't wait for *GI Jane 2.*"

So to "get" the joke, you have to have a passing familiarity with the film GI Jane, about a woman that has to "prove" that a woman can succeed as a soldier. Actor Demi Moore agreed to shave her head for the film . . . on camera. It was bold, and pretty unusual fashionwise at the time.

You also have to realize that this particular "hairstyle" has become rather popular with some black women, and a few white women, in the last two decades, and Jada has been wearing it this way for quite some time.

However, this fashion choice was forced on her because she has a condition called alopecia, in which hair just falls out - it can be anywhere on the body, and be either patchy or not patchy. Anyway, Jada just shaves her hair really close now so it looks decent.

Rock's joke went over pretty well, even with Will Smith, who laughed it up, while Jada rolled her eyes. Next thing you know, Will gets up, strolls over to Chris Rock, and slaps him good upside the head, and strolls back to his seat.

It's unknown if Rock was even aware that Jada has alopecia. Kind of like congratulating a woman on 'expecting', but she's just overweight - oops.

Such is the nature of comedy . . . a large percentage of comedy is MAKING FUN of people and things.

And there's plenty more that happened AFTER this small moment in time, and I've not been able to avoid hearing about it all.


----------



## SixFootScowl

SixFootScowl said:


> Maddening! I ordered a book and the shipper did NOT give a tracking number. I am holding off starting a new book because I want to jump into this one, but can't because it is somewhere I don't know. Surely by Murphy's law, if I start a new book, the one I want will arrive, and if I don't start a new book, it will be forever getting to me.


Book did not arrive at the delivery date, which was a month after the order, so I got a refund and re-ordered elsewhere. Now it is is shipped and tracked and is to arrive next Thursday.


----------



## Ingélou

I've wanted to see La Traviata for years and we were booked to watch a video performance at our local community centre tonight. But guess who's got *symptoms *- I'm feeling ghastly even though my covid test turned up negative today. It may mean we have to miss another fab musical event next week, Hungarian gypsy music at York's Early Music Centre. I hope it's just a cold but feel very uneasy...


----------



## Ingélou

Still poorly today. Someone said, 'When you're well, you can't imagine getting ill. And when you're ill, you can't imagine ever feeling well again.' So true. 

This new format is very pretty, but I feel as if we've all been given gilded hotel rooms with a special key to some de luxe lounges, whereas you used to be able to take a look through the door and see if any of your friends were in the pub. 

Goodbye, Community - hello, Off-Topic Discussion centre.


----------



## Shaughnessy

^^^^^^ Genuinely sorry to hear of your health issues - Sending kind thoughts and well wishes your way - If it's any consolation, they've actually changed the name from "Off Topic Lounge" to "Off Topic Pub" -  - and so now, perhaps, you'll once again "be able to take a look through the door and see if any of your friends are in the pub". Get well soon, your presence in your "Baker's Dozen - Musical Assignments" thread is greatly missed.


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> ^^^^^^ Genuinely sorry to hear of your health issues - Sending kind thoughts and well wishes your way - If it's any consolation, they've actually changed the name from "Off Topic Lounge" to "Off Topic Pub" -  - and so now, perhaps, you'll once again "be able to take a look through the door and see if any of your friends are in the pub". Get well soon, your presence in your "Baker's Dozen - Musical Assignments" thread is greatly missed.


Yes, I noticed that!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> I've wanted to see La Traviata for years and we were booked to watch a video performance at our local community centre tonight. But guess who's got *symptoms *- I'm feeling ghastly even though my covid test turned up negative today. It may mean we have to miss another fab musical event next week, Hungarian gypsy music at York's Early Music Centre. I hope it's just a cold but feel very uneasy...


Oh dear! I hope it's not the covid virus. I had a few days of feeling rough but testing negative a week ago. Seems it was just a good old head cold.


----------



## Open Book

Are there any other gripes against the new look of the site? I hate it. Its looks are distracting. I hope I get used to it soon.


----------



## 4chamberedklavier

Open Book said:


> Are there any other gripes against the new look of the site? I hate it. Its looks are distracting. I hope I get used to it soon.


I prefer the more compact design of the old site. The new one is just okay.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Amazon has gone to *<)% in a basket. Their A to Z Guarantee has no teeth. They refuse to discuss it. You cannot sample any music without a monthly subscription to Amazon Music Unlimited at $15.00/month. I will buy my music from Apple where I can still sample from my i-Tunes desktop app and from Naxos, et al.

You better think twice before buying anything from Amazon that comes from a 3rd party seller. You may or may not get your money back, and you will pay for return shipping what was previously returnable for "free".

Oh yeah, I forgot. I bought a lighter and a can of lighter fluid from them. The lighter was defective. I got my money back. But they won't take back the lighter fluid. It's hazardous, they can throw it in a box and ship it, but they won't take it back. Do they warn you of the inability to return the hazmat item before you purchase it? No, no way.

Good luck to you all... you've been warned. I feel so much better now!


----------



## Ingélou

A school friend who's been on my Facebook Friends' List for ten years is paying a visit to York & we'd arranged for her to come to us for lunch tomorrow. This turns out to be the day earmarked for some cable-layers to move into our cul-de-sac and do their noisy dusty work. Unfortunately it also looks as if it's going to be rainy so it might not even be easy to make the food we've ordered up into sandwiches and have it outside. And of course we haven't booked anywhere for lunch, though there are a number of places in our locality that do it. We've never eaten out round here, though, so we don't know what they're like.

So our first meeting for rather a lot of decades is going to be spoilt! Grrr! 🙁


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Ingélou said:


> A school friend who's been on my Facebook Friends' List for ten years is paying a visit to York & we'd arranged for her to come to us for lunch tomorrow. This turns out to be the day earmarked for some cable-layers to move into our cul-de-sac and do their noisy dusty work. Unfortunately it also looks as if it's going to be rainy so it might not even be easy to make the food we've ordered up into sandwiches and have it outside. And of course we haven't booked anywhere for lunch, though there are a number of places in our locality that do it. We've never eaten out round here, though, so we don't know what they're like.
> 
> So our first meeting for rather a lot of decades is going to be spoilt! Grrr! 🙁


Oh dear, sounds disastrous! If the cable-layers are the same company that recently disrupted our neighbourhood, they became known hereabouts as 'The Burrowing Virgins'.


----------



## Ingélou

Pleased to say that it was a success after all - we were chatting so fervently that the noise outside didn't impinge at all, and we were able to eat our salad buffet at home.


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> Quite the oversimplification.
> 
> First off, the hosts and presenters often use comedy, often of the "roasting" sort. Chris Rock, who was out to present the award for Best Feature Documentary. Will Smith (who was nominated for Best Actor) and his wife (Jada Pinkett Smith) were sitting front row center in a section that was more like spacious box seats or café seating.
> 
> Rock spots Jada, who wears her hair cropped in a butch cut, and pops off with, "Jada, can't wait for *GI Jane 2.*"
> 
> So to "get" the joke, you have to have a passing familiarity with the film GI Jane, about a woman that has to "prove" that a woman can succeed as a soldier. Actor Demi Moore agreed to shave her head for the film . . . on camera. It was bold, and pretty unusual fashionwise at the time.
> 
> You also have to realize that this particular "hairstyle" has become rather popular with some black women, and a few white women, in the last two decades, and Jada has been wearing it this way for quite some time.
> 
> However, this fashion choice was forced on her because she has a condition called alopecia, in which hair just falls out - it can be anywhere on the body, and be either patchy or not patchy. Anyway, Jada just shaves her hair really close now so it looks decent.
> 
> Rock's joke went over pretty well, even with Will Smith, who laughed it up, while Jada rolled her eyes. Next thing you know, Will gets up, strolls over to Chris Rock, and slaps him good upside the head, and strolls back to his seat.
> 
> It's unknown if Rock was even aware that Jada has alopecia. Kind of like congratulating a woman on 'expecting', but she's just overweight - oops.
> 
> Such is the nature of comedy . . . a large percentage of comedy is MAKING FUN of people and things.
> 
> And there's plenty more that happened AFTER this small moment in time, and I've not been able to avoid hearing about it all.


Yes thanks for filling that in. I didn't see this post till now for some reason. 
Yes, poor little rich boys with their BIG problems!


----------



## Ingélou

Gripe of the day - as one door opens, another slams shut. I've tested clear for covid twice now so today we thought we'd visit our local garden centre to get some autumn bedding. I thought I'd better wear a mask, though. We found some lovely plants and came back for lunch but after it I discovered I'd lost one of my favourite earrings. Doubtless it hit the dust when I pulled my mask off on getting outside the store - not only hit the dust but bit the dust. 

Farewell, my favourite Argos catalogue earring - your spouse mourns you. 😢


----------



## Open Book

Ingélou said:


> Gripe of the day - as one door opens, another slams shut. I've tested clear for covid twice now so today we thought we'd visit our local garden centre to get some autumn bedding. I thought I'd better wear a mask, though. We found some lovely plants and came back for lunch but after it I discovered I'd lost one of my favourite earrings. Doubtless it hit the dust when I pulled my mask off on getting outside the store - not only hit the dust but bit the dust.
> 
> Farewell, my favourite Argos catalogue earring - your spouse mourns you. 😢


I know the lousy feeling of losing a favorite earring. I often buy two pairs of the same style of earrings if they are mass-produced and inexpensive, although you never know in advance which ones you will really come to like and would regret losing. With masks I have largely given up wearing earrings, though.


----------



## Kiki

One of the most annoying things in life for me is contract renewals with broadband service providers, cable TV providers and mobile phone operators. Does anybody feel the same? I suspect the situation may be a bit different from country to country, but do they in your country always try to lure you into taking up a more expensive plan with more add-on services that you do not need/want? I am afraid it has always been like that here in Hong Kong, with their greed for money and treatment of customers like cash cows. 

Also, signing a 24-month contract never means one will have peace for 24 months. They will keep calling you every month during your contract to sell you an upgraded (and more expensive) plan. Very annoying. 

One other annoying thing is that, when they call you for contract renewal, they will never "allow" you to downgrade your plan in your new contract. I only figured out recently that they must be marketing/sales people whose only goal is to get more money from you, so they will not "entertain" a cheaper plan. To start a new contract afresh with fewer add-ons after my current contract, I would have to call their customer service directly to "negotiate" a new plan. This is ridiculous. Why should I need to "negotiate"? I just want _that _plan listed on your web site. What's so difficult about it? Really annoying.


----------



## pianozach

Kiki said:


> One of the most annoying things in life for me is contract renewals with broadband service providers, cable TV providers and mobile phone operators. Does anybody feel the same? I suspect the situation may be a bit different from country to country, but do they in your country always try to lure you into taking up a more expensive plan with more add-on services that you do not need/want? I am afraid it has always been like that here in Hong Kong, with their greed for money and treatment of customers like cash cows.
> 
> Also, signing a 24-month contract never means one will have peace for 24 months. They will keep calling you every month during your contract to sell you an upgraded (and more expensive) plan. Very annoying.
> 
> One other annoying thing is that, when they call you for contract renewal, they will never "allow" you to downgrade your plan in your new contract. I only figured out recently that they must be marketing/sales people whose only goal is to get more money from you, so they will not "entertain" a cheaper plan. To start a new contract afresh with fewer add-ons after my current contract, I would have to call their customer service directly to "negotiate" a new plan. This is ridiculous. Why should I need to "negotiate"? I just want _that _plan listed on your web site. What's so difficult about it? Really annoying.


Here in California, there is no choice as to a cable provider; monopolies are negotiated through the city; if I want cable TV I have one choice. 

They never call, and there is no service contract; I can terminate my service at any time without penalty. One time I called to cancel my service, and they asked why, and I told them it was getting too expensive. They offered me free HBO for a year, so I didn't cancel.

Our cable is "bundled" with our internet service, so I'm not really certain what the actual cost of just the cable is. They also offer to bundle land line telephone service as well, but we let our land lines go away several years ago (THAT story is amusing).


----------



## Kiki

pianozach said:


> Here in California, there is no choice as to a cable provider; monopolies are negotiated through the city; if I want cable TV I have one choice.
> 
> They never call, and there is no service contract; I can terminate my service at any time without penalty. One time I called to cancel my service, and they asked why, and I told them it was getting too expensive. They offered me free HBO for a year, so I didn't cancel.
> 
> Our cable is "bundled" with our internet service, so I'm not really certain what the actual cost of just the cable is. They also offer to bundle land line telephone service as well, but we let our land lines go away several years ago (THAT story is amusing).


Thanks for your insight! That sounds simple for the people! 

I suppose the situation here has a lot to do with the HK government insisting on their free market philosophy - letting the cable/internet/mobile operators freely compete for customers. While that in theory may result in more choices and cheaper prices; in reality when one company has got some exclusive killer contents, their prices can go skyrocketing and that basically becomes a monopoly that is not regulated. For those companies who don't have such killer contents, they will create all kinds of bundled packages with (less-desirable) add-ons and they will try to sell you only those, because those are more expensive, although this is a grey area because mandatory bundle sales is illegal.

My mobile phone contract and one of my cable TV contracts are going to expire at the beginning of next year, so it's time to overwork my brain cells and heart muscles to get them renewed.


----------



## pianozach

I guess I was in a grumpy mood.

I went shopping today at the local "Neighborhood Wal-Mart" grocery store (not one of the full-fledged department store). All I was buying was a 40-pack of bottled water, two quarts of oil, and a box of crackers. Per their usual set-up only two of the "full service" cashiers were open (although there are six full-service checkout aisles), although the lines for for those are usually packed. There are also four "Self-Serve" check-out lines, which is usually where I end up when I shop there.

One of those Self Serve aisles is open, but for some reason can only accept cash, which is fine; that's usually how I pay. But someone had already scanned an item, and left the register. I had a bit of trouble trying to get the one cashier that oversees the four Self Serve lines, and then she sauntered over and asks me if I want to remove the item. Somehow this just irritated my, as she was already assuming I'd done something wrong. It took her longer than it should have to cancel the item, but she finally was able to around 12 screen changes later.

I check out my groceries (they trust me to do this), pay cash, bag the small stuff, and go to leave, although I'm already feeling like I'm now entitled to use the Employee Break Room, as I feel like I'm doing the store's work for them.

At the door is the employee posted there to check receipts. He asks if he can check mine, and I blurt out, "Oh, no, that's OK, I did the *Self Checkout*, AND the [fictional] *"Self-Receipt-Checking"* as well, and continued out. No one attempted to stop me, even though I'm parked at the far end of the lot. 

Usually I just acquiesce to the idiotic receipt-checking, but today the concept just rubbed me the wrong way. I mean, really, they trust me to do my own cashiering, but then feel the need to double check my work after I've PAID for the groceries. THEY ARE NOW *MY* GROCERIES; *I own them*. Bugger off.


----------



## Chat Noir

It's cold now without heating. I've never been one for using the heating all that much anyway, but I would put it on now and again for half an hour when the temperature really drops (below say freezing out of doors, since indoors it will still make 5-7°C or above without heating). 
My gripe is that with the increased humidity - rain is now more common throughout winter here in Europe - it chills the air more and gets to your bones. Obviously it's best not to sit around doing nothing and to dress properly, but it's hard lines if you have to be working up some heat on a Sunday at home just to keep warm.


----------



## Luchesi

Chat Noir said:


> It's cold now without heating. I've never been one for using the heating all that much anyway, but I would put it on now and again for half an hour when the temperature really drops (below say freezing out of doors, since indoors it will still make 5-7°C or above without heating).
> My gripe is that with the increased humidity - rain is now more common throughout winter here in Europe - it chills the air more and gets to your bones. Obviously it's best not to sit around doing nothing and to dress properly, but it's hard lines if you have to be working up some heat on a Sunday at home just to keep warm.


I'm having the same thoughts as I age and global warming won't help with this problem.

(I know people educated in physics who believe AGW will help with this, and they haven't thought it through).


----------



## Luchesi

Kiki said:


> One of the most annoying things in life for me is contract renewals with broadband service providers, cable TV providers and mobile phone operators. Does anybody feel the same? I suspect the situation may be a bit different from country to country, but do they in your country always try to lure you into taking up a more expensive plan with more add-on services that you do not need/want? I am afraid it has always been like that here in Hong Kong, with their greed for money and treatment of customers like cash cows.
> 
> Also, signing a 24-month contract never means one will have peace for 24 months. They will keep calling you every month during your contract to sell you an upgraded (and more expensive) plan. Very annoying.
> 
> One other annoying thing is that, when they call you for contract renewal, they will never "allow" you to downgrade your plan in your new contract. I only figured out recently that they must be marketing/sales people whose only goal is to get more money from you, so they will not "entertain" a cheaper plan. To start a new contract afresh with fewer add-ons after my current contract, I would have to call their customer service directly to "negotiate" a new plan. This is ridiculous. Why should I need to "negotiate"? I just want _that _plan listed on your web site. What's so difficult about it? Really annoying.


It might be that their bosses have told them, "In reality, if we don't get more profit from you callers we won't have jobs for you."


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> I guess I was in a grumpy mood.
> 
> I went shopping today at the local "Neighborhood Wal-Mart" grocery store (not one of the full-fledged department store). All I was buying was a 40-pack of bottled water, two quarts of oil, and a box of crackers. Per their usual set-up only two of the "full service" cashiers were open (although there are six full-service checkout aisles), although the lines for for those are usually packed. There are also four "Self-Serve" check-out lines, which is usually where I end up when I shop there.
> 
> One of those Self Serve aisles is open, but for some reason can only accept cash, which is fine; that's usually how I pay. But someone had already scanned an item, and left the register. I had a bit of trouble trying to get the one cashier that oversees the four Self Serve lines, and then she sauntered over and asks me if I want to remove the item. Somehow this just irritated my, as she was already assuming I'd done something wrong. It took her longer than it should have to cancel the item, but she finally was able to around 12 screen changes later.
> 
> I check out my groceries (they trust me to do this), pay cash, bag the small stuff, and go to leave, although I'm already feeling like I'm now entitled to use the Employee Break Room, as I feel like I'm doing the store's work for them.
> 
> At the door is the employee posted there to check receipts. He asks if he can check mine, and I blurt out, "Oh, no, that's OK, I did the *Self Checkout*, AND the [fictional] *"Self-Receipt-Checking"* as well, and continued out. No one attempted to stop me, even though I'm parked at the far end of the lot.
> 
> Usually I just acquiesce to the idiotic receipt-checking, but today the concept just rubbed me the wrong way. I mean, really, they trust me to do my own cashiering, but then feel the need to double check my work after I've PAID for the groceries. THEY ARE NOW *MY* GROCERIES; *I own them*. Bugger off.


I don't know, but there might be some hidden tech involved in this. I think the self-serve computers can determine if you haven't paid for something and I think when they look at your receipt they have the shortcuts that tell them you haven't picked up another item (unpaid) on the way out. So with the hidden tech all bases are covered.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kiki said:


> One of the most annoying things in life for me is contract renewals with broadband service providers, cable TV providers and mobile phone operators. Does anybody feel the same? I suspect the situation may be a bit different from country to country, but do they in your country always try to lure you into taking up a more expensive plan with more add-on services that you do not need/want? I am afraid it has always been like that here in Hong Kong, with their greed for money and treatment of customers like cash cows.
> 
> Also, signing a 24-month contract never means one will have peace for 24 months. They will keep calling you every month during your contract to sell you an upgraded (and more expensive) plan. Very annoying.
> 
> One other annoying thing is that, when they call you for contract renewal, they will never "allow" you to downgrade your plan in your new contract. I only figured out recently that they must be marketing/sales people whose only goal is to get more money from you, so they will not "entertain" a cheaper plan. To start a new contract afresh with fewer add-ons after my current contract, I would have to call their customer service directly to "negotiate" a new plan. This is ridiculous. Why should I need to "negotiate"? I just want _that _plan listed on your web site. What's so difficult about it? Really annoying.


O hoi!!! I managed to reduce my monthly plan and save maybe 60%...Guess I've been pretty stupid before...


----------



## Luchesi

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> O hoi!!! I managed to reduce my monthly plan and save maybe 60%...Guess I've been pretty stupid before...


From our parents' teaching and upbringing, we spend a lot of time and effort trying to save here and there on things we buy. I wonder how much it adds up to during a whole lifetime?


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> I don't know, but there might be some hidden tech involved in this. I think the self-serve computers can determine if you haven't paid for something and I think when they look at your receipt they have the shortcuts that tell them you haven't picked up another item (unpaid) on the way out. So with the hidden tech all bases are covered.


My wife's theory is that they are checking only to see if you paid for your reusable bags. 

I've never seen the receipt checker check the number of items on the receipt, then count the number of items in your bags.


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> My wife's theory is that they are checking only to see if you paid for your reusable bags.
> 
> I've never seen the receipt checker check the number of items on the receipt, then *count the number of items in your bags.*


Curious. I always have a shopping cart full or half full and I've never noticed them counting items.

I suspect that there's cameras on every inch of the floors. They can review everything, there's probably a team continually monitoring the customers from the ceiling. These are the big stores.


----------



## pianozach

Luchesi said:


> Curious. I always have a shopping cart full or half full and I've never noticed them counting items.
> 
> I suspect that there's cameras on every inch of the floors. They can review everything, there's probably a team continually monitoring the customers from the ceiling. These are the big stores.


I suspect that simply having someone at the door checking shoppers' receipts actually prevents loss, else they wouldn't pay someone to stand at the door checking receipts.

They likely studied it at several stores over a decent amount of time: Loss with and without a door person vs. cost of door person.


----------

